# Nixeus REVEL [It's here!]



## turnschuh

i joined the drop for the black version.

the cable looks kinda thick on those pictures. didnt notice that before. but hey, atleast non braided.

and wondering what the cpi step LED colors are.


----------



## Arizonian

Added to OP.

400: RED
800: GREEN
1200: BLUE
1600: YELLOW
2000: PURPLE
3200: LIGHT BLUE
5000: ORANGE
12000: WHITE

I also prefer non-braided.


----------



## wonderboysam

Pics of the bottom of the mouse would be good!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderboysam*
> 
> Pics of the bottom of the mouse would be good!




Only one I found - added to OP

Just realized the teflon feet look like 0.6mm


----------



## Elrick

Still waiting upon my MassDrop purchases here







.

Looking forward to it since it has a lot to live up to, especially since the "Logitech Gang" is waiting to beat it up, for even existing







.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Still waiting upon my MassDrop purchases here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looking forward to it since it has a lot to live up to, especially since the "Logitech Gang" is waiting to beat it up, for even existing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Logitech gang?! Is the OCN mouse forum that dangerous?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Logitech gang?! Is the OCN mouse forum that dangerous?


YOU better believe it







.

They will smack you down for ever mentioning that another mouse NOT made by Logitech, could in fact beat their loathsome G303.


----------



## wonderboysam

I'd be all over this if it didn't have that circle butt on the bottom of the mouse which happens to be on pretty much all the mice I want!


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Logitech gang?! Is the OCN mouse forum that dangerous?


Well when you are dealing with a crowd that on regular basis handles armor, assault rifles and powerful magical artifacts..


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Logitech gang?! Is the OCN mouse forum that dangerous?


Don't mess with nerds.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderboysam*
> 
> I'd be all over this if it didn't have that circle butt on the bottom of the mouse which happens to be on pretty much all the mice I want!


----------



## m4gg0t

Kinda disappointed about 1600 dpi being yellow, i hate yellow.


----------



## killuchen

Red for 400dpi







yay matches my black/red pc theme. But I don't really care for leds and my hand will cover the logo on the mouse anyways


----------



## Alya

I opted into the massdrop with a matte black, then I also got a DM1 Pro S because Maximillion guilt tripped me into it. I spent $100+ on mice in the past week, I think if I wasn't already sick in the head with how much I spend, I would be now...

also m0uz if you see this, I didn't see your question about the Kinzu's scroll wheel until now, the Kinzu v1 scroll doesn't wobble like it does in v2/v3.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I opted into the massdrop with a matte black, then I also got a DM1 Pro S because Maximillion guilt tripped me into it. I spent $100+ on mice in the past week, I think if I wasn't already sick in the head with how much I spend, I would be now...
> 
> also m0uz if you see this, I didn't see your question about the Kinzu's scroll wheel until now, the Kinzu v1 scroll doesn't wobble like it does in v2/v3.


No bother, m8


----------



## Lass3

Please tell me LED can be turned OFF?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Please tell me LED can be turned OFF?


I hope it's an LED that turns on when your scrolling through CPI steps then it turns off after a few seconds. We'll see.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I hope it's an LED that turns on when your scrolling through CPI steps then it turns off after a few seconds. We'll see.


Would be good if it did that, or allow us to change the colors


----------



## Peter Nixeus

It was my bad for making the the possible combinations that high - I assumed people would figure out the "safe common colors" for the first 3-4 DPI settings (Red, Green, Blue = RGB, and Yellow) since most of us only use those DPI settings - while the last half was more challenging.

Now that I have a better idea of the responses, I'll make sure for future ones if I do something similar to make the possibilities much lower. We still gave away 2 mice and I plan to do more giveaways for the OCN community. It may be before or after when OCN Review Labs do their giveaways because we did send quite a few products to the Lab for review - so be sure to look out for those.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Only one I found - added to OP
> 
> Just realized the teflon feet look like 0.6mm


The samples sent to Massdrop were not using Teflon feet - they were actual engineering samples that I took apart to validate the internals.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The samples sent to Massdrop were not using Teflon feet - they were actual engineering samples that I took apart to validate the internals.


Thanks for clarifying that. I'll remove the pic from OP for accuracy. I know we'll find out the nitty gritty soon enough and your leaving that for reviewers. No worries there. I have a good feeling knowing you around the OCN threads for last four years....


----------



## trhead

Thanks for a 1200dpi step guys. 1600dpi is too high for me on higher res. Good job







Also sensor position looks better than Xai/Sensei. I ordered 2 from Massdrop and can't wait to get them.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I hope it's an LED that turns on when your scrolling through CPI steps then it turns off after a few seconds. We'll see.


that would be great actually!


----------



## MasterBash

The discussion in the last 2 pages about the mouse is incredibly informative. I feel like I learned a lot.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderboysam*
> 
> I'd be all over this if it didn't have that circle butt on the bottom of the mouse which happens to be on pretty much all the mice I want!


Maybe set your expectations a little lower? With that line of thinking, it's a surprise you even have a computer to begin with...
Unless you have a serious physical disability or bizarre ailment which makes every mouse cause you extreme pain....


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Maybe set your expectations a little lower? With that line of thinking, it's a surprise you even have a computer to begin with...
> Unless you have a serious physical disability or bizarre ailment which makes every mouse cause you extreme pain....


Too wide of a butt is a problem for people who fingertip grip or certain types of claw grip probably. I certainly don't like mice that flair out at the back. My first mouse I purchased myself was a logitech optical wheel mouse BJ58 which is pretty much the same shape as a g100s and ever since that mouse I don't like mice with wide butts.


----------



## loki993

I somehow missed to drop for this mouse even though I get emails from massdrop daily....where you on that one but Ill be getting one once they hit the store. Ill be looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## Duality92

I'll try to get the first review out for this mouse, just for you guys!


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'll try to get the first review out for this mouse, just for you guys!


Great. Please go in detail with scroll wheel. Noise/Stiffness..


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Great. Please go in detail with scroll wheel. Noise/Stiffness..


Noted!


----------



## loki993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'll try to get the first review out for this mouse, just for you guys!


Thanks, Ive been looking for something to kick my FK2 out of bed but I haven't found one yet....this could be it though. On paper it looks like its got a good shot.


----------



## Duality92

It seems like one of the first recent mice that listen to consumers instead of market trends.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> It seems like one of the first recent mice that listen to consumers instead of market trends.


Logitech _finally_ listened, too.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Logitech _finally_ listened, too.


That's to be seen, it could still be going through the spaceship and weights dept. before release.


----------



## JackCY

Are these going to sell worldwide at all or only USA?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are these going to sell worldwide at all or only USA?


World Wide - but may be particular markets first.


----------



## Ino.

Well I hope that review sample comes before the weekend, because I'm on holiday the next two weeks :/


----------



## Evovil

So some of the review units have been shipped?


----------



## qsxcv

not yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'll try to get the first review out for this mouse, just for you guys!


peter mentioned to me that there will be a set date for when the reviews are allowed to be published to be fair to all reviewers

but i'll probably be the first to receive it because california


----------



## speedyeggtart

Saw this on their twitter - its going to be available in Australia from Mwave:

https://www.mwave.com.au/searchresult?w=Nixeus


----------



## Bucake

i suppose you guys(reviewers) aren't allowed to open the mouse up?


----------



## wareya

would it be a review if the reviewers couldn't review the product


----------



## Arizonian

I know the lab reviewers have to return the review products but they didn't specify it had to be in one piece.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> but they didn't specify it had to be in one piece.












@wareya well i wouldn't be surprised if those were the rules, but hopefully you're right


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I know the lab reviewers have to return the review products but they didn't specify it had to be in one piece.


AAhhh I see, so it can be dissected for our viewing PLEASURE







.

What a macabre lot we are, who worship all things to do with the humble Mouse. It'll be like a normal Lab Experiment with full pics and video hopefully showing the deed to everyone out there.


----------



## Duality92

I can assure you you'll see the inside of my Revel, like I did with the Moda Pro.


----------



## killuchen

If this mouse ends up being a gem. I hope there will be aftermarket mouse feet


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> If this mouse ends up being a gem. I hope there will be aftermarket mouse feet


There already are since it's a Sensei clone.


----------



## Evovil

Can't wait for this bad boy to be shipped. This and the scream one are the only other mice I need to add to my collection. Was thinking about the dm pro s but side by I think the Nixeus looks nicer. I really hope click latency and sensor implementation are on point.


----------



## Lass3

Has anyone recieved one yet?


----------



## CorruptBE

Shipping from Massdrop starts in 4 days.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Shipping from Massdrop starts in 4 days.


Has the date been confirmed? It says expected date.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Shipping from Massdrop starts in 4 days.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Has the date been confirmed? It says expected date.


From what I was told by our production manager - production was finished late this past week. They were suppose to be finished two weeks ago but our sourcing manager got the wrong Omron switch so it was slightly delayed till we got the correct switch. Hopefully the Massdrop orders will start shipping out this week along with the review samples.


----------



## the1onewolf

Great to hear









Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> From what I was told by our production manager - production was finished late this past week. They were suppose to be finished two weeks ago but our sourcing manager got the wrong Omron switch so it was slightly delayed till we got the correct switch. Hopefully the Massdrop orders will start shipping out this week along with the review samples.


Great to hear!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> They were suppose to be finished two weeks ago but our sourcing manager got the wrong Omron switch so it was slightly delayed till we got the correct switch.


GAWD forbid a Wrong OMRON switch, what the hell is happening in this world







.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> GAWD forbid a Wrong OMRON switch, what the hell is happening in this world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe they opted for a higher quality switch and got the wrong one? Wouldn't want a lmb that breaks in a year


----------



## Vantavia

Nixeus should make an optical keyboard (see: wooting one) and an equivilent to the ASUS PG248Q







Oh yeah, and actually be available in england. Time to see how much I get sodomised by import tax.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vantavia*
> 
> Nixeus should make an optical keyboard (see: wooting one) and an equivilent to the ASUS PG248Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and actually be available in england. Time to see how much I get sodomised by import tax.


I think Nixeus was the first to make a 24" AMD FreeSync with 30Hz to 144Hz - they never mentioned making a G-Sync version. Their FreeSync monitor and mouse are on Amazon UK or coming soon.

Nixeus 24' FreeSync 144Hz Monitor:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0131PBN6U/

Nixeus REVEL Mouse:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nixeus-REVEL-Gaming-Mouse-Rubberized/dp/B01HHGHCH8/


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Maybe they opted for a higher quality switch and got the wrong one? Wouldn't want a lmb that breaks in a year


Surprise D2FC-F-K's?


----------



## loki993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> From what I was told by our production manager - production was finished late this past week. They were suppose to be finished two weeks ago but our sourcing manager got the wrong Omron switch so it was slightly delayed till we got the correct switch. Hopefully the Massdrop orders will start shipping out this week along with the review samples.


So when can I order one from the site...I'm seriously sitting here with my finger on the trigger....


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki993*
> 
> So when can I order one from the site...I'm seriously sitting here with my finger on the trigger....


Were you not able to order one from massdrop?


----------



## loki993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Were you not able to order one from massdrop?


Nope..even though I get daily emails from massdrop it somehow failed to tell me about that drop


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki993*
> 
> Nope..even though I get daily emails from massdrop it somehow failed to tell me about that drop


Keep following amazon is your best bet then!


----------



## killuchen

I wonder if we'll be able to use aftermarket steelseries sensei mouse feet on this mouse?


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> From what I was told by our production manager - production was finished late this past week. They were suppose to be finished two weeks ago but our sourcing manager got the wrong Omron switch so it was slightly delayed till we got the correct switch. Hopefully the Massdrop orders will start shipping out this week along with the review samples.


Are you allowed to disclose who is receiving the review samples?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Shipping from Massdrop starts in 4 days.


Have you ordered from Massdrop before? The dates they give are usually optimistic.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki993*
> 
> So when can I order one from the site...I'm seriously sitting here with my finger on the trigger....


Probably about a week after the MassDrop orders ship - but its not up to me to make that decision, so give or take. Global should be around the same time depending on transit and when the re-sellers receive them.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Have you ordered from Massdrop before? The dates they give are usually optimistic.


We'll see, it's my first rodeo with massdrop, better to start with something that isn't overtly expensive right?

Was contemplating of buying a 1080GTX as well on massdrop but when I calculated for potential customs costs, etc ... It was more optimal to buy one over here in Belgium. Great card btw, literally just throwing everything on Ultra in games, not giving a crap and still getting over a 100 fps at 1080p.

DOOM 4 it's engine is even more ridiculous, I simply cannot comprehend how this game is just running at nearly 200 fps constantly lol.


----------



## m4gg0t

Where are the reviews at?


----------



## qsxcv

idk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hopefully the Massdrop orders will start shipping out this week along with the review samples.


----------



## m4gg0t

Massdrop gave an update that they are contacting you guys to receive stocks as they haven't gotten any get.


----------



## geForZ

Anybody know if the 15g weight is going to be removable? I would assume so, but I wouldn't want to order one with the weight and have to fire up the dremel to get it out.


----------



## reddy89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Anybody know if the 15g weight is going to be removable? I would assume so, but I wouldn't want to order one with the weight and have to fire up the dremel to get it out.


I believe only those sold through Nixeus directly on their web store will have the option to install the 15g weight. Everywhere else it comes w/o the weight.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddy89*
> 
> I believe only those sold through Nixeus directly on their web store will have the option to install the 15g weight. Everywhere else it comes w/o the weight.


Let me rephrase my question. If I ordered it from the Nixeus website and chose the weight option, do you think I would be able to remove it easily? As in, without sawing off bits of plastic? I don't know how the mouse is going to feel in my hands so I'd like to try it with and without the weight.


----------



## reddy89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Let me rephrase my question. If I ordered it from the Nixeus website and chose the weight option, do you think I would be able to remove it easily? As in, without sawing off bits of plastic? I don't know how the mouse is going to feel in my hands so I'd like to try it with and without the weight.


Only time will tell. Would have to wait till people get their hands on it. I would assume it's much like the Abyssus 2014 and G100s (fairly easy process). Probably would need new mouse feet after unless you're really careful removing them.


----------



## a_ak57

Odds are 99% that it's like all the other mice with an internal weight i.e. it's just a piece of metal screwed in. Though as mentioned you'll want to have additional mouse feet unless you can remove them in a way that they'll reattach properly.


----------



## Lass3

If I order from the website, with the 15 gram weight. Can I remove it again if I want? Without voiding warranty.


----------



## a_ak57

Well, that depends on how picky they are about the warranty and mouse feet removal/swapping. Assuming their internal weight system is like everyone else's you wouldn't have to do any permanent/noticeable modification inside the mouse, it's just the feet they could/would pick up on.


----------



## writer21

Ordered one myself from this link if anyone is interested. Can't wait for this mouse. Been using za12 for a while now and while I love the shape and sensor the clicks do feel stiff compared to a G303 I used for a while. I also never liked the dpi button on the bottom. So hopefully Nixeus comes through.

https://uedata.amazon.com/Nixeus-REV-BK16-Revel-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01HHGHCH8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469590084&sr=8-1&keywords=nixeus+revel


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Ordered one myself from this link if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://uedata.amazon.com/Nixeus-REV-BK16-Revel-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01HHGHCH8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469590084&sr=8-1&keywords=nixeus+revel


Says
Quote:


> Temporarily out of stock.
> Order now and we'll deliver when available. We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information. Your account will only be charged when we ship the item.


It's like a pre-order


----------



## Demi9OD

I've never used a Sensei but own a ZA12. Any idea what the shape of a Sensei/Nixeus is like compared to the ZA12?


----------



## a_ak57

Sensei/Revel have a less pronounced back-end compared to the ZA series. So if you like how much the ZA12 contacts your palm you may miss that with the Revel, but if you find that annoying you would probably prefer the Revel. I think the ZA also has a lower front than the Sensei/Revel but I can't say for certain offhand. ZA is probably skinnier where you actually grip the mouse too (it is with the Sensei, not sure about Revel anyway).


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Sensei/Revel have a less pronounced back-end compared to the ZA series. So if you like how much the ZA12 contacts your palm you may miss that with the Revel, but if you find that annoying you would probably prefer the Revel. I think the ZA also has a lower front than the Sensei/Revel but I can't say for certain offhand. ZA is probably skinnier where you actually grip the mouse too (it is with the Sensei, not sure about Revel anyway).


I'd rather have more contact in the middle of my palm than the base of it (tip of the back of the mouse making contact), so the shape might not be for me. I think I'll give the EC2 a try, but it's a shame there aren't any 3360 mice in a preferred shape yet.

I could deal with a slightly higher front and/or slightly lighter switches than the ZA12. The combination of the low front and heavier switches make for some forearm fatigue.


----------



## ncck

It ships the same day I'm back from holiday (hopefully!) Can't wait to try it and (hopefully!) Not be disappointed :]


----------



## 3Shells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I've never used a Sensei but own a ZA12. Any idea what the shape of a Sensei/Nixeus is like compared to the ZA12?


Sensei shape is a lot more "safe" than the za-12. There is no pronounced hump, the sides don't curve in as much, and the mouse is closer to the 2:1 ratio. The shape is a lot better than the ZA, imo.


----------



## m4gg0t

Update on massdrop, shipments should hopefully be sent out by this week.


----------



## blobs

Hnng I want this mouse to be good so badly.


----------



## rugi

We shall see if they ship out tomorrow on time. I live on the East Coast close to Jersey so I hope to get it by Monday.


----------



## blobs

If anyone has used massdrop before, and lives in the west coast US, about how long should it take for shipping to take?


----------



## Evovil

Super stoked and glad I bought the mouse on mass drop! Looks like a solid shape and build quality in the pictures looks great. Hopefully clicks are crisp and latency is low.


----------



## Duality92




----------



## geForZ

Well, I didn't have money when it was on Massdrop and I may have just blown my current money on some Star Wars Black Series figures... I sure hope the ability to order on the website coincides with me having money because I have no self control.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Well, I didn't have money when it was on Massdrop and I may have just blown my current money on some Star Wars Black Series figures... I sure hope the ability to order on the website coincides with me having money because I have no self control.


The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. Lol


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Well, I didn't have money when it was on Massdrop and I may have just blown my current money on some Star Wars Black Series figures... I sure hope the ability to order on the website coincides with me having money because I have no self control.
> 
> 
> 
> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. Lol
Click to expand...

No such thing, let him enjoy the vagaries of Capitalistic Life before slamming him with any droll reality.

Remember like the Ancient Egyptians, when you die you can carry all your gear over to the other side for never ending enjoyment







.


----------



## turnschuh

Now that DreamMachines asked what driver feature we would like to have the most, (implying they are interested in offering software some day..) i am curious if Nixeus thinking about it too.

Would be awesome.

Choosing own steps from the native CPI range + controlling LoD, LEDs, etc.

I hope they consider it.


----------



## Pragmatist

Haven't followed the progress in a while. So, are there any EU suppliers, or are we Europeans left out?

Edit: Found out that I can order it from Amazon UK.


----------



## reddy89

Massdrop update: "Based on current estimates orders should begin to ship late next week."

Nixeus web shop also updated. Looks like Aug 9th ship date directly from them. Wonder when their Amazon stock will ship.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> No such thing, let him enjoy the vagaries of Capitalistic Life before slamming him with any droll reality.
> 
> Remember like the Ancient Egyptians, when you die you can carry all your gear over to the other side for never ending enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I want to be buried with my SDCC First Order Stormtrooper and my rig, both shrinkwrapped and boxed of course, so they wouldn't get damaged.


----------



## zeflow

Shouldn't reviews of this be out by now??


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> If anyone has used massdrop before, and lives in the west coast US, about how long should it take for shipping to take?


I live in Oregon and ordered a keyboard from Massdrop a while back.
I received the package 5 business days after they emailed me saying it had been shipped, 7 days total if you include the weekend.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Shouldn't reviews of this be out by now??


The reviews would have been out by now if there was no minor delay. Depending what region the reviewers are from - they should be getting them sometime next week. The review samples are coming from the same production retail units and not cherry picked or "specially made for reviewers."


----------



## Hejj

Hey on the Nixeus website it says the orders will be shipped on 8/9, does that apply to the Amazon US backorders as well?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> Hey on the Nixeus website it says the orders will be shipped on 8/9, does that apply to the Amazon US backorders as well?


From what I am told, yes... that is the official launch date.


----------



## Evovil

Where are they being shipped from for the mass drop orders? Ppp... Please Hurry!


----------



## Hejj

Another question:

The amazon sale page lists programmable buttons, is there a driver to go along with the mouse or does it just plug it in and change the dpi with a button?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> Another question:
> 
> The amazon sale page lists programmable buttons, is there a driver to go along with the mouse or does it just plug it in and change the dpi with a button?


Driverless mouse.


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Driverless mouse.


How to program the 5 programmable buttons, then?


----------



## blobs

You would rebind them in games/applications. By "5" buttons, they are talking about the left and right click, middle click, mouse 4 and mouse 5 (the side buttons).


----------



## roz133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The reviews would have been out by now if there was no minor delay. Depending what region the reviewers are from - they should be getting them sometime next week. The review samples are coming from the same production retail units and not cherry picked or "specially made for reviewers."


will the massdrop pieces also reach around the same time or do they have to go to the massdrop warehouse before being shipped out to individual customers?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roz133*
> 
> will the massdrop pieces also reach around the same time or do they have to go to the massdrop warehouse before being shipped out to individual customers?


Originally massdrop shipments would have been first.

I got to say I didn't think after the G900 I just got that I would even be considering another mouse anytime soon. G900 even dethroned my ZA 12 but I don't miss it much because I have my hand on the 12 at work 45 hours a week.









But something about a worthy 'white' glossy to add to my collection has me anticipating this mass drop shipment too.

I like the sharp white + black mix of colors along with an all black non-braided cord. So it's boils down to the unknown build quality and most importantly shape.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Originally massdrop shipments would have been first.
> 
> I got to say I didn't think after the G900 I just got that I would even be considering another mouse anytime soon. G900 even dethroned my ZA 12 but I don't miss it much because I have my hand on the 12 at work 45 hours a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But something about a worthy 'white' glossy to add to my collection has me anticipating this mass drop shipment too.
> 
> I like the sharp white + black mix of colors along with an all black non-braided cord. So it's boils down to the unknown build quality and most importantly shape.


Indeed excited for it too. I'll be comparing the revel to the FM TP as I have both coming. Different sensors but whatever S1 isn't available to compare it to yet.

Man I love mice! Help me!


----------



## d9ku

Where can I order this mouse in Europe?


----------



## Ryusaki

amazon.co.uk has already listed the mouse however there is no price given yet: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nixeus-REVEL-Gaming-Mouse-Rubberized/dp/B01HHGHCH8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470002669&sr=8-1&keywords=Nixeus+REVEL


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Get those mice shipped to Massdrop asap!

I'm really excited, this is my first sensei mouse, been using Intellimouse and Adders for years.


----------



## loki993

I got my finger on the trigger, just cant decide between rubberized or glossy. Ive used mostly rubberized aside from my WMO.


----------



## mint567

I'm in the same debate. I hope the cord and black rubber coating on the Nixeus is better than the DM1. My DM1 has a small chip in the rubber coating to the left of the glowing DM logo and the light shines through the chip. Its small but annoying and shouldn't be there.


----------



## nillington

They're on woot for $33 + $5 shipping (US only).


----------



## jsx3

That's one way to undercut competition rofl.


----------



## nsdjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nillington*
> 
> They're on woot for $33 + $5 shipping (US only).


Keep in mind Woot doesn't allow returns except for defects.


----------



## SmashTV

Sweet. Had a coupon I was hanging on to for woot and it came out to under $30 total.


----------



## nsdjoe

The Amazon page was just updated to say:

"Usually ships within 1 to 4 weeks.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available."

...for the black Revel, and "2 to 4 weeks" for the white Revel.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> Get those mice shipped to Massdrop asap!
> 
> I'm really excited, this is my first sensei mouse, been using Intellimouse and Adders for years.


Working on it...


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Working on it...


So are we gonna see them being shipped at the end of the week, or arrive to us at the end of the week?


----------



## 3Shells

Does Nixeus have any plans on a 500hz mode? Maybe even let us flash the mouse ourselves if possible? I had some Korean mouse before where if you hold down all the buttons it basically turns into a USB storage device and you can throw on whatever version of their firmware available.


----------



## jung1e

On Twitter I noticed Nixeus posted a silver colorway of the mouse. Any idea if this will be released and if so when or was that just a prototype?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> On Twitter I noticed Nixeus posted a silver colorway of the mouse. Any idea if this will be released and if so when or was that just a prototype?


Looks exactly the same as the white glossy, I'm assuming they were deciding between the two colors and went with the white. Once the mouse is released maybe you could try to contact them and see if you could purchase it as a silver glossy


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> Does Nixeus have any plans on a 500hz mode? Maybe even let us flash the mouse ourselves if possible? I had some Korean mouse before where if you hold down all the buttons it basically turns into a USB storage device and you can throw on whatever version of their firmware available.


500hz is kind of important as Quake 3 messes up at 1000hz


----------



## rugi

What's the deal with massdrop? Wasn't there supposed to be an announcement today about the shipment?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> What's the deal with massdrop? Wasn't there supposed to be an announcement today about the shipment?


Yep, the lack of communication makes me want to never order anything from them again.


----------



## czerro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> 500hz is kind of important as Quake 3 messes up at 1000hz


Whoa, everyone is acting crazy. Quake 3 does not MESS UP at 1000hz. Certain mice perform badly at 1000hz.

Peter...Nixeus made the drop, right?


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Yep, the lack of communication makes me want to never order anything from them again.


You forgot the "/s" behind your sentence.









I dont see whats wrong with the communication tbh, especially compared to other small companys.

Because he didnt reply yet i guess..?


----------



## ncck

He's referring to mass drop I think, I like the site but I don't expect things to come from there fast like Amazon prime


----------



## czerro

It appears that Nixeus created the drop, had someone at massdrop communicate for them. This is why massdrop and nixeus both have the same time windows for their warehousing and shipping. It was always direct from Nixeus, and the massdrop was kinda a sham.

Edit: You can still find the communications from massdrop regarding the warehousing and shipping. Someone from Nixeus came in and started explaining THE SAME EXACT thing. Nixeus is shipping the mice as soon as they receive them from manufacture. They goofed. I don't care, but they acted a bit shady.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> On Twitter I noticed Nixeus posted a silver colorway of the mouse. Any idea if this will be released and if so when or was that just a prototype?


We ran a poll for all three colors and the top two was White and Black.... so those went into production
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Looks exactly the same as the white glossy, I'm assuming they were deciding between the two colors and went with the white. Once the mouse is released maybe you could try to contact them and see if you could purchase it as a silver glossy


July 28th was the estimated date. I communicated earlier there was a minor delay due to the wrong switches. If there was no delay, we would have shipped review samples out on July 15th and Massdrop orders on July 20th - beating the estimated date by a week.

Also the couriers picked up all the MassDrop orders today - from what I see, some people local to So. Calif area may get them tomorrow or day after. Due to the delay review samples also went out today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czerro*
> 
> It appears that Nixeus created the drop, had someone at massdrop communicate for them. This is why massdrop and nixeus both have the same time windows for their warehousing and shipping. It was always direct from Nixeus, and the massdrop was kinda a sham.


Someone on OCN created the drop. It got the most votes out of all other 3360 sensor mice all posted by someone from OCN. Once the drop went live we were always in communication with MassDrop on the progress - We worked with Massdrop to get it to consumers asap due to the minor delay, which I thought was what people wanted and it was a good thing?

Note: Most Massdrop ship dates for other products in the past are estimated and always changing based off progress. Massdrop veterans should be aware of this if they participated in many drops before.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> You forgot the "/s" behind your sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see whats wrong with the communication tbh, especially compared to other small companys.
> 
> Because he didnt reply yet i guess..?


Not from Nixeus, from Massdrop.


----------



## ncck

Don't worry about it Peter, as long as people are getting the mice it's all good; just antsy and impatience plus everyone is spoiled from amazon prime







hehehe.... (puts pitchfork aside)


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Don't worry about it Peter, as long as people are getting the mice it's all good; just antsy and impatience plus everyone is spoiled from amazon prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe.... (puts pitchfork aside)


I'm spoiled by Amazon Prime and Newegg - I order and pick up same day from Newegg..If I'm too busy at work Newegg themselves deliver to my office same day. So I understand.

Amazon is crazy - they are building a 500K sq ft warehouse in my area.


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> What's the deal with massdrop? Wasn't there supposed to be an announcement today about the shipment?


Weren't they supposed to release that on the 28 of last month?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> Weren't they supposed to release that on the 28 of last month?


July 28th was the *estimated* ship date. It could have been earlier or a bit later - we were trying to ship it a week earlier but encountered a minor delay.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

tbh a < 1wk delay from the estimated shipping date is reasonable imo.

When I was in for a Naos 7000, Mionix kept hitting delays and I got my mouse a full month and a half after the estimated ship date. You guys got it easy.

Can't wait for reviews to come out. I've been hovering over that buy button on woot for over a day now.


----------



## Terrschi

Thanks Peter







!


----------



## Evovil

So I'm in Southern California! Woot I'll have mine pretty quickly. Super excited to get my hands on the mouse. If no one else beats me to it I'll write up a review and test the click latency vs g303, DA, fm ergo and fk2.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czerro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> 500hz is kind of important as Quake 3 messes up at 1000hz
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, everyone is acting crazy. Quake 3 does not MESS UP at 1000hz. Certain mice perform badly at 1000hz.
> 
> Peter...Nixeus made the drop, right?
Click to expand...

if you really need to, you can use sweetlow's driver to force 500hz

not sure if any side effects


----------



## equlix

SWEET BABY JESUS! I just got my tracking information email and mine should be here on the 5th. HYPE


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> Weren't they supposed to release that on the 28 of last month?
> 
> 
> 
> July 28th was the *estimated* ship date. It could have been earlier or a bit later - we were trying to ship it a week earlier but encountered a minor delay.
Click to expand...

The funny thing is, that it looks like I'll be receiving my Dream Machines DM1 PRO S Optical Gaming Mouse before your Model even enters my Country







.

That's how it rolls people, those who clamor get nothing whilst those that buy another, get theirs







.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> He's referring to mass drop I think, I like the site but I don't expect things to come from there fast like Amazon prime


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Not from Nixeus, from Massdrop.


Aah, sorry my fault.


----------



## killuchen

Got my tracking from massdrop! Will be here on Friday as well!


----------



## blobs

Hnnng 3 more daysssss


----------



## Duality92

Mine just shipped


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Curse you, impatience.


----------



## Maximillion

I just got the email as well. #ItsHappening


----------



## killuchen

Get do play with this bad boy for 2 days until I leave to Seattle for TI6


----------



## Lass3

Good, looking forward to some reviews


----------



## killuchen

I'll leave the reviews to the more experienced reviewers but my main concern is the click latency which I will be testing against my g303


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I'll leave the reviews to the more experienced reviewers but my main concern is the click latency which I will be testing against my g303


And for you, what is the best way to test this?


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> And for you, what is the best way to test this?


I can't remember the program off the top of my head. I'm at work atm.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Yay got an email from massdrop


----------



## Evovil

No email from massdrop yet.. Ahh well, I will get it eventually I suppose.


----------



## anothercodnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> No email from massdrop yet.. Ahh well, I will get it eventually I suppose.


I didnt get the email as well. I found the tracking number under my transactions page in massdrop.com. Hope this helps.


----------



## m0uz

Mine just shipped today


----------



## ncck

Mine is arriving friday


----------



## CorruptBE

I just realized... I will be at work when it arrives. Hope they drop it off at the nearest UPS point or whatever.


----------



## rugi

Mine is coming Friday. For any West coast people that get it today, could you be generous enough to post up screenshots when you get it for the rest of us?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I just realized... I will be at work when it arrives. Hope they drop it off at the nearest UPS point or whatever.


If they used USPS they will drop it at your door


----------



## CorruptBE

Oh boy... in for a crap experience with shipping it is then.

Memo to self: Next time set mass drop delivery address to parents house. 90% of the time someone is home there :x


----------



## QLsya

I want it.

When's the Amazon UK release


----------



## Arizonian

I'm excited mine will be here on Friday as well but it's one of those 9 1/2 hr Fridays at work where I jones to get home and play with my new mouse. Saturday morning is going to be exciting with a cup of coffee, new mouse, and heavy discussion here picking it apart.







-s


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Get do play with this bad boy for 2 days until I leave to Seattle for TI6


Every year I tell myself I'm going to TI - but every year, major product developments or launches happens around the same time so I end up giving away my ticket... Have fun at TI! If you take photos post them in the DOTA 2 OCN thread.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> If they used USPS they will drop it at your door


For me it's guaranteed to arrive late and with damage. I really hate USPS, but companies are going to it because it's cheap and has weekend delivery.


----------



## Alya

Woke up today to see my mouse has shipped, estimated on Friday to my house in MD.








Awesome work Nixeus.


----------



## dakuzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Woke up today to see my mouse has shipped, estimated on Friday to my house in MD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work Nixeus.


Wow, I'm jealous. I live in VA and won't be getting my order until Tuesday.


----------



## bspmp

I'm ordering it Friday. I will keep it boxed though until my new build is done in 30 days.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakuzo*
> 
> Wow, I'm jealous. I live in VA and won't be getting my order until Tuesday.


Did you order from their site, Woot, or Massdrop? I got mine from Massdrop.


----------



## dakuzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Did you order from their site, Woot, or Massdrop? I got mine from Massdrop.


Massdrop. Maybe its taking longer since I ordered 2? haha just a random thought


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakuzo*
> 
> Massdrop. Maybe its taking longer since I ordered 2? haha just a random thought


Maybe because it'd be more expensive to ship 2 items, either that or you got a batch later than mine, which means yours got shipped later.


----------



## Stolfus

He must have gotten a later batch, also in VA and delivery is estimated for Friday.


----------



## m0uz

Aww! So cute seeing you all complaining about when your order will arrive. Mine probably won't arrive for another two weeks and poor Elrick probably won't see his lot for another month.


----------



## Evovil

Mine is in my mailbox! I'm stuck at work for a few more hours. Quick review incoming tonight!


----------



## m0uz

Damn. I'll be sleeping when it happens


----------



## Omek6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> Mine is in my mailbox! I'm stuck at work for a few more hours. Quick review incoming tonight!


Yassss!!!


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Every year I tell myself I'm going to TI - but every year, major product developments or launches happens around the same time so I end up giving away my ticket... Have fun at TI! If you take photos post them in the DOTA 2 OCN thread.


maybe I missed it earlier in the thread but will we see reviews before Friday now that units are shipped? Or are review samples in the mass drop order?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> For me it's guaranteed to arrive late and with damage. I really hate USPS, but companies are going to it because it's cheap and has weekend delivery.


I think I shipped your mouse in a strong UPS Box with USPS - not sure about your US Post Office, but our post office handle our packages way better than FedEx does. I messaged you the USPS tracking number just recently.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> maybe I missed it earlier in the thread but will we see reviews before Friday now that units are shipped? Or are review samples in the mass drop order?


The review samples were shipped out yesterday and today from what I was told. The REVEL Giveaway winners were shipped out today.


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Aww! So cute seeing you all complaining about when your order will arrive. Mine probably won't arrive for another two weeks and poor Elrick probably won't see his lot for another month.


Know how you feel bro #UKProblems

Ordered one of each but no shipping info yet, ordered near the start of the drop too so I wonder if one of the colours is delayed or just ran out so quickly from the first batch?

EDIT: Just got tracking info, funny that eh?


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> Mine is in my mailbox! I'm stuck at work for a few more hours. Quick review incoming tonight!


Need plenty of pics brother lol.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think I shipped your mouse in a strong UPS Box with USPS - not sure about your US Post Office, but our post office handle our packages way better than FedEx does. I messaged you the USPS tracking number just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The review samples were shipped out yesterday and today from what I was told. The REVEL Giveaway winners were shipped out today.


Does USPS hand off the package to the "local" mail distributor (in my case this would be post be) or is it also USPS in countries like Belgium. If it's the latter I expect some issues, if it's the first, they'll just drop it at some local store where you can pick up packages.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Does USPS hand off the package to the "local" mail distributor (in my case this would be post be) or is it also USPS in countries like Belgium. If it's the latter I expect some issues, if it's the first, they'll just drop it at some local store where you can pick up packages.


I'm not sure about other countries - I will know for sure when Ino gets his review sample since he lives in Germany. I know when I shipped to Canada they hand it off to Canada Post and it always arrive with no issues.


----------



## CorruptBE

Well if they hand it over to the local BE Post there won't be any issues here either when I'm at work


----------



## Evovil

Couldn't wait any longer. I ran home to take a look at the mouse. Got about 5 minutes of hands on (unplugged). Quality looks awesome and better than I thought. The cable is really nice and flexible (will compare to zowie tonight). The coating is nice and of quality. The clicks are nice and crisp and feel in between g303 and DA. Side buttons are.... like zowie and a little mushy but won't bother me at all. I popped it on my scale and it weighs 84 grams. For reference my FM ergo weighs 86 on the same scale with a ceesa cable. Mouse wheel feels quality and has some nice tactile feel.

I didn't check performance at all. I didn't shake the mouse for sensor rattle (forgot). So far it exceeds my expectations. I will be testing the mouse further tonight. Let me know if you guys want anything looked at or tested for. I have pictures but I'm using my phone so not to sure on how to attach them.


----------



## Arizonian

Log in online from your phone. Choose desktop mode. When you post to upload pics it will allow you to choose pics from phone library.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> Couldn't wait any longer. I ran home to take a look at the mouse. Got about 5 minutes of hands on (unplugged). Quality looks awesome and better than I thought. The cable is really nice and flexible (will compare to zowie tonight). The coating is nice and of quality. The clicks are nice and crisp and feel in between g303 and DA. Side buttons are.... like zowie and a little mushy but won't bother me at all. I popped it on my scale and it weighs 84 grams. For reference my FM ergo weighs 86 on the same scale with a ceesa cable. Mouse wheel feels quality and has some nice tactile feel.
> 
> I didn't check performance at all. I didn't shake the mouse for sensor rattle (forgot). So far it exceeds my expectations. I will be testing the mouse further tonight. Let me know if you guys want anything looked at or tested for. I have pictures but I'm using my phone so not to sure on how to attach them.


Click test vs the G303 plz


----------



## Evovil




----------



## jsx3

"Designed in the USA"

Alright... lol


----------



## Omek6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*


OOOOoooo it's so pretty. :O


----------



## Arizonian

Does look nice. Shape looks reasonable too. Now if anyone with a shiny new White glossy post some pics.


----------



## Omek6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Does look nice. Shape looks reasonable too. Now if anyone with a shiny new White glossy post some pics.


Ya I want the shiny white glossy too!!


----------



## Omek6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*


Would you say the side buttons are better than the DM1 Pro S? :/


----------



## Duality92

I have the white one coming. But since I'm in Canada, massdrop guys will likely get theirs before me.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> "Designed in the USA"
> 
> Alright... lol


I got my MassDrop notice in shipping so maybe in another two weeks it will arrive at my front door here







.

Wished they actually made this Mouse in the USA.

For now I shall enjoy this mouse when it arrives as well as the new Dream Machines DM1 Pro S model. This looks like a shoot out in the OK corral







.


----------



## Evovil

Got everything hooked up and tested the latency vs the G303. Tested both right and left clicks and G303 wins by 1.9ms (sometimes more) on both. The sensor seems good and did not notice any issues with tracking. When I shake the mouse I can hear something inside rattling and it sounds like it is near the sensor or lens. Not sure if it specific to my mouse or not but the mouse does not glide very well and feels like it drags a bit (towards back of mouse). Not sure if that is due to how they cut the feet or something else. I may order some hyperglides to see if it improves the glide and fixes the drag. Overall I have not yet noticed any other issues.

Going to use it more and see if it will be my go to mouse from now on. Been using the FK2 which I recently got and freaking love the shape but dont care for the extra buttons that I may remove and make a block off plate or something.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I got my MassDrop notice in shipping so maybe in another two weeks it will arrive at my front door here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Wished they actually made this Mouse in the USA.
> 
> For now I shall enjoy this mouse when it arrives as well as the new Dream Machines DM1 Pro S model. This looks like a shoot out in the OK corral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm actually researching on sources to get some of our products made in the USA as a side project. Kind of hard because some of the core components and IP are owned/made not made in the USA. By law even if we can get 50% of the end product made in the USA, we can't use the "Made in USA" label. It requires at least 90%.


----------



## m4gg0t

Omg, the mouse looks awesome! Can't wait for mine, but sadly I live in Singapore. So it will take some time before I get mine.


----------



## Evovil

No cable drag to speak of and the cable is pretty close to a zowie cable.


----------



## dakuzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> 
> No cable drag to speak of and the cable is pretty close to a zowie cable.


The side buttons are a little farther back than the Sensei and DM1 Pro. Do they get in the way of where you position your thumb?


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> Got everything hooked up and tested the latency vs the G303. Tested both right and left clicks and G303 wins by 1.9ms (sometimes more) on both. The sensor seems good and did not notice any issues with tracking. When I shake the mouse I can hear something inside rattling and it sounds like it is near the sensor or lens. Not sure if it specific to my mouse or not but the mouse does not glide very well and feels like it drags a bit (towards back of mouse). Not sure if that is due to how they cut the feet or something else. I may order some hyperglides to see if it improves the glide and fixes the drag. Overall I have not yet noticed any other issues.
> 
> Going to use it more and see if it will be my go to mouse from now on. Been using the FK2 which I recently got and freaking love the shape but dont care for the extra buttons that I may remove and make a block off plate or something.


The point of contact between mouse and surface is (obviously) the feet barring something else obvious sticking out. If you're noticing dragging it'd more or less have to be the feet. Don't suppose it ships with replacement feet?

I think they use default Sensei feet so replacing them should be pretty easy. Hyperglides, as you said, or something along those lines. Edit: looking more closely, maybe not Sensei feet, the bottom feet look shorter.

Though if the feet are cut poorly or dragging out of box that's perhaps not the greatest sign of quality control and I'd be a little disappointed.


----------



## m4gg0t

I like the thumb buttons on the revel more then the DM but it might be a little too far back?


----------



## Evovil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakuzo*
> 
> The side buttons are a little farther back than the Sensei and DM1 Pro. Do they get in the way of where you position your thumb?


I'm a finger tip grip so no. They are actually placed really nicely for me.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> I think they use default Sensei feet so replacing them should be pretty easy. Hyperglides, as you said, or something along those lines. Edit: looking more closely, maybe not Sensei feet, the bottom feet look shorter.


We can ask the rep in this thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'm actually researching on sources to get some of our products made in the USA as a side project. Kind of hard because some of the core components and IP are owned/made not made in the USA. By law even if we can get 50% of the end product made in the USA, we can't use the "Made in USA" label. It requires at least 90%.


are the feet the same as the Sensei's?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Does look nice. Shape looks reasonable too. Now if anyone with a shiny new White glossy post some pics.


Yeah, that'd be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> Couldn't wait any longer. I ran home to take a look at the mouse. Got about 5 minutes of hands on (unplugged). Quality looks awesome and better than I thought. The cable is really nice and flexible (will compare to zowie tonight). The coating is nice and of quality. The clicks are nice and crisp and feel in between g303 and DA. Side buttons are.... like zowie and a little mushy but won't bother me at all. I popped it on my scale and it weighs 84 grams. For reference my FM ergo weighs 86 on the same scale with a ceesa cable. Mouse wheel feels quality and has some nice tactile feel.
> 
> I didn't check performance at all. I didn't shake the mouse for sensor rattle (forgot). So far it exceeds my expectations. I will be testing the mouse further tonight. Let me know if you guys want anything looked at or tested for. I have pictures but I'm using my phone so not to sure on how to attach them.


I'd like to know what you think of the sensor compared to the 3366, as in is there any noticeable differences?


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> 
> 
> No cable drag to speak of and the cable is pretty close to a zowie cable.


I'm assuming you tested against the g303? That's pretty good either way if you did.


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> I'm assuming you tested against the g303? That's pretty good either way if you did.


He mentioned in an earlier post it was vs. the 303, so indeed, awesome click speeds.


----------



## Bucake

why has g303 become the reference? just curious


----------



## e4stw00t

Because the metal spring button tensioning system they used the first time in the G302 is probably the best technical advancement they developed till the G900 wireless technique.

It makes the clicks extremely snappy, crisp and responsive and probably (measurable) faster than most others. Outside of the G302, G303 I think it's so far only in use in the G900 and the G303 simply being the version out of the trio that most people own/have access to.


----------



## Menthalion

Here's to hoping it's in the G200 as well..


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Item in transit. Won't be here until Monday.


----------



## writer21

Looks like Amazon is receiving theirs around the 7th. My mouse should be here on the 8th. I'm using the g900 which I got recently. The shape is very good. Probably the best logitech shape I've tried but the weight is a little on the heavy side after coming from za12. If this mouse delivers I will probably sell my g900 and also get the white glossy version along with the black rubberized version.


----------



## killuchen

Mouse will be here today instead of tomorrow







. CA to Florida in 2 days aww snap!


----------



## m0uz

Much excite


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Mouse will be here today instead of tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CA to Florida in 2 days aww snap!


Same. Excited to give it a spin tonight.


----------



## poros1ty

Mine is arriving today as well, in Maryland, instead of tomorrow. Looking forward to giving it a try later


----------



## Evovil

Sensor wise it seems on par with the g303. Going to order some mouse feet today and see if I can improve the glide. Wondering if others will hear the rattle like I do.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> Sensor wise it seems on par with the g303. Going to order some mouse feet today and see if I can improve the glide. Wondering if others will hear the rattle like I do.


Bear in mind the rattle isn't just the noise but the actual displacement of the cursor when you shake the mouse and it's not reading the surface. Noise could be from a lot of stuff (even components of the wheel assembly).

You might be able to figure out where the drag is with a little testing. What kind of pad are you using?

I'd try dragging each individual mouse foot one at a time over the pad with the rest off and see if one noticeably catches. If it's cut improperly (e.g. too thin) then it's possible actual plastic will drag, and you might be able to figure out which of the feet is the problem.

I'd also probably reach out to Peter/Nixeus if the drag is bad enough - this isn't something that should be happening with a new mouse and some degree of quality control in place.


----------



## Evovil

Just looked the mouse feet up and no way they are the same (bottom feet). Guess I need to wait and see if others have the same issue as I do.


----------



## Evovil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> Bear in mind the rattle isn't just the noise but the actual displacement of the cursor when you shake the mouse and it's not reading the surface. Noise could be from a lot of stuff (even components of the wheel assembly).
> 
> You might be able to figure out where the drag is with a little testing. What kind of pad are you using?
> 
> I'd try dragging each individual mouse foot one at a time over the pad with the rest off and see if one noticeably catches. If it's cut improperly (e.g. too thin) then it's possible actual plastic will drag, and you might be able to figure out which of the feet is the problem.
> 
> I'd also probably reach out to Peter/Nixeus if the drag is bad enough - this isn't something that should be happening with a new mouse and some degree of quality control in place.


I have a zowie GS-R pad and all my mice glide perfectly on the pad other than the Revel. I will try to figure out where the drag is coming from but that won't happen today.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> I have a zowie GS-R pad and all my mice glide perfectly on the pad other than the Revel. I will try to figure out where the drag is coming from but that won't happen today.


I was just curious in a general sense (i.e. whether a particular foot was dragging or there's something more generally wrong with the feet). I'd definitely reach out to Peter/Nixeus, this doesn't sound acceptable imo. Also a bit concerning since I have one arriving tomorrow.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Just got my white glossy in. Pretty disappointing build quality but then again it is pretty cheap. Scrolling up on scrollwheel has a loud plastic grindy noise, and the left click has a more loose and rattling feeling as compared to the right mouse button, which is interesting since the top shell is all one piece, and finally I pick my mouse up a lot so as much as I love the low LOD and the sensor so far, the rattles that emanate from every orifice in this shell as I pick up and put the mouse down drive me crazy. Hope you guys can have better luck with build quality, but all in all for the price I paid on Massdrop it's not as disappointing as say, Finalmouse [$70 HA]

edit: mouse glides perfectly fine on all my mats


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Just got my white glossy in. Pretty disappointing build quality but then again it is pretty cheap. Scrolling up on scrollwheel has a loud plastic grindy noise, and the left click has a more loose and rattling feeling as compared to the right mouse button, which is interesting since the top shell is all one piece, and finally I pick my mouse up a lot so as much as I love the low LOD and the sensor so far, the rattles that emanate from every orifice in this shell as I pick up and put the mouse down drive me crazy. Hope you guys can have better luck with build quality, but all in all for the price I paid on Massdrop it's not as disappointing as say, Finalmouse [$70 HA]
> 
> edit: mouse glides perfectly fine on all my mats


Any issues with unusual drag from the mouse feet like evovil above?


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> Any issues with unusual drag from the mouse feet like evovil above?


No my particular unit has a nice smooth glide in all directions


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> We can ask the rep in this thread
> are the feet the same as the Sensei's?


Are you talking about these? I think those are for the Kinzu



I'll order a pair myself and check for you guys. If not send me the link to the correct ones - I just checked Amazon and did not find the sensei versions.


----------



## Arizonian

No hyperglides for sensei , they come in hotline games, tiger gaming, Corepads and SS direct.

The shape of revel resembles / similar too kana feet as well. There are size differences but same shape.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poros1ty*
> 
> Mine is arriving today as well, in Maryland, instead of tomorrow. Looking forward to giving it a try later


Just woke up and saw that mine is "Out for Delivery" and I'm living in Maryland as well.


----------



## CorruptBE

Mine's in transit, whatever that may be... transit to Europe??


----------



## d9ku

Where did you buy it in Europe xD


----------



## Alya

Just got mine, build quality feels fine and it's noticeably larger than my Kinzu, heavier by approximately 15 grams, but it seems that since the feet are so small, it makes a lot more noise and has a lot more friction on my Manticor, guess only time will tell.

EDIT: It has a noticeable wobble due to how small the mouse feet are, arghhhh.

EDIT2: Sensor is picking up much smaller movements than my Kinzu it seems, much easier to track heads in Overwatch.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> EDIT2: Sensor is picking up much smaller movements than my Kinzu it seems, much easier to track heads in Overwatch.


Well that's what we're all hoping for. It's the main reason why we're looking forward to using this mouse: This particular shape with a proper sensor.

Reading the comments though, I get the impressions thicker mouse feet will become a thing









I think in 2017 I'll end up deciding between this Revel and the unreleased Logitech mouse. Then I can finally put this mouse addiction to rest and sell everything else xD


----------



## Evovil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Are you talking about these? I think those are for the Kinzu
> 
> 
> 
> I'll order a pair myself and check for you guys. If not send me the link to the correct ones - I just checked Amazon and did not find the sensei versions.


Yeah those were the ones I looked at so as mentioned above the are the wrong ones. I'll go online and look at the other recommended brands.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> Yeah those were the ones I looked at so as mentioned above the are the wrong ones. I'll go online and look at the other recommended brands.


Sensei feet will not fit on this mouse, even the Kinzu has larger feet.


----------



## Sythral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I think in 2017 I'll end up deciding between this Revel and the unreleased Logitech mouse. Then I can finally put this mouse addiction to rest and sell everything else xD


I'm totally with you there. I have high hopes for this mouse. I love the performance I get from the G303 but hate the arm and hand pain after using it. My revel is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed that this is the mouse that helps me stop the buying spree lol


----------



## killuchen

Here she is


----------



## Straszy

Please comparing photo of g303 and nixeus revel... PLOOOX


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> Please comparing photo of g303 and nixeus revel... PLOOOX




Like this?


----------



## m4gg0t

Those with the mouse any issues with them?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Those with the mouse any issues with them?


At first the glide wasn't too great, as the feet wore down it got better, it felt almost like the right click was super stiff but has softened up over usage, my unit has minor left and right wobble because the feet are too small(possibly? can anyone else confirm they have wobble?)


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?


That pic makes me want a Revel now though the scroll wheel should be larger. Shame for the obnoxious LEDs.

Will wait till Logitech announce their mouse first.


----------



## Bucake

and a nice, cheap sticker.

not that i know what i'm talking about, but this mouse does look less cheap than the finalmouse.

anyone any comment on the coating of the shell, and the texture of the sides?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> and a nice, cheap sticker.
> 
> not that i know what i'm talking about, but this mouse does look less cheap than the finalmouse.
> 
> anyone any comment on the coating of the shell, and the texture of the sides?


Very plasticy feeling, the top seems to have a soft touch feel to it but it doesn't help the plastic feeling, sides are plasticy as well but grippy.


----------



## Maximillion

Just came home with mine waiting for me. Powerful day-ahead shipping.


----------



## Arizonian

In office , still working no time to evaluate. Some pics





Glossy feels nice









Reminds me of my Fnatic sensei


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Reminds me of my Fnatic sensei


Is the shape exactly the same or there are differences?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> , and the left click has a more loose and rattling feeling as compared to the right mouse button, which is interesting since the top shell is all one piece, and finally I pick my mouse up a lot so as much as I love the low LOD and the sensor so far, the rattles that emanate from every orifice in this shell as I pick up and put the mouse down drive me crazy.


Just got mine this afternoon from Massdrop. The sensor, materials, weight, lighting, cable are all very good.

Scroll wheel is okay to me. The side buttons are in the perfect spot, but they're mushy.

One issue though, I feel the same about the LMB. Seems like it has a lot of pre-travel to the switch and it's loose, creaky, rattly, and loud, all while the right mouse button feels too tight. Will keep using it to see if there's break-in improvement, but the button is used too much to feel bad.

Note:
The feet look to me like they're cut quite square, so it will feel like its scraping if you put weight down on it. I feel it every time I pull the mouse downward.


----------



## zeflow

Can you guys confirm if the side buttons use the same switches as the DM?


----------



## whiteweazel21

Mine is waiting for me when I get home. Hope the clicks on mine aren't mushy lol.


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> One issue though, I feel the same about the LMB. Seems like it has a lot of pre-travel to the switch and it's loose, creaky, rattly, and loud, all while the right mouse button feels great. Will keep using it to see if there's break-in improvement, but the button is used too much to feel bad.
> 
> .


My LMB is also like this


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> My LMB is also like this


My RMB is very stiff it seems, but if I click it a lot in a short period of time it "loosens" up.


----------



## Duality92

It's fun to see consumers are getting their mouses before some reviewers. It'll make this interesting for everyone, it even gives us great cues on what to dig into further!


----------



## Omek6

How does it feel vs. the DM1 Pro S? :/


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omek6*
> 
> How does it feel vs. the DM1 Pro S? :/


http://www.overclock.net/t/1605288/dream-machines-dm1-pro-s/170#post_25410221


----------



## anothercodnoob

My RMB is kind of gets stuck too. Looks like lot of them are having same issue to.


----------



## JustinSane

Just got my tracking number from a Woot order. Says I'll get it Wednesday next week.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothercodnoob*
> 
> My RMB is kind of gets stuck too. Looks like lot of them are having same issue to.


How does it get stuck? I have been playing DOTA 2 where I right click a lot and mine have yet to get stuck for the past 6 months.


----------



## frunction

I took the mouse apart bc of the clicks, it's held by two screws under the smaller feet.


----------



## Bucake

dat side-button design


----------



## reddy89

What's sensor position measured from bottom of mouse?


----------



## Evovil

Lol... I took mine apart too. I want to see the inside and figure out what was rattling. Looks like the lens is the issue not the sensor. Would be an easy fix at factory. Ref the buttons, I have not noticed any sticking but I think based on how they actuate the switch it can be different based on angle and how the switch makes contact.


----------



## Evovil




----------



## qsxcv

received mine.
will use for a few days before doing any testing


----------



## rawrss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> dat side-button design


Sarcasm?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Holtek


----------



## whiteweazel21

I just spent like literally 5 minutes with it. The clicks are a bit stiff and lack crispness, maybe the clicks will get better but...idk. Seems to have higher click latency than my 2016 ergo summer edition, but I would rather have actual testers confirm that. I did run some human reaction test benchmarks running both mice, but it's probably not a practical comparison, at least before I've warmed up (lol). I think maybe the amount of weight required for the click is pretty high, so you won't click accidentally, but you can't really take advantage of a nimble finger if that makes sense. The ergo's clicks in comparison are very light and crisp. This is why I don't want to post the reaction tests, because the clicks themselves may register quick, but I think the weight required to actuate may add delay when I am use to the light clicks on the ergo.

The shape itself is comfortable, seems most suitable to a palm grip. Finish is nice, no rattle, and cable is light and flexible. I don't seem to have any bite or drag on my glorious gaming pad, seems smooth on initial testing.

Will play a bit.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> I just spent like literally 5 minutes with it. The clicks are a bit stiff and lack crispness, maybe the clicks will get better but...idk. Seems to have higher click latency than my 2016 ergo summer edition, but I would rather have actual testers confirm that. I did run some human reaction test benchmarks running both mice, but it's probably not a practical comparison, at least before I've warmed up (lol). I think maybe the amount of weight required for the click is pretty high, so you won't click accidentally, but you can't really take advantage of a nimble finger if that makes sense. The ergo's clicks in comparison are very light and crisp. This is why I don't want to post the reaction tests, because the clicks themselves may register quick, but I think the weight required to actuate may add delay when I am use to the light clicks on the ergo.
> 
> The shape itself is comfortable, seems most suitable to a palm grip. Finish is nice, no rattle, and cable is light and flexible. I don't seem to have any bite or drag on my glorious gaming pad, seems smooth on initial testing.
> 
> Will play a bit.


Was planning to do a bump test with my Kinzu, since I know it's slower than the Kinzu, it's +1 from the G303 iirc. (Earlier in this thread.)


----------



## bspmp

Dang was gonna buy it but the worst possible thing on a mouse for me is if it drags. Especially aiming downward and putting pressure on it.


----------



## Evovil

I tested the Revel versus my final mouse ergo 2016 and fm is like 8ms faster. My FM is by far the lowest latency mouse I have but I like my fk2 right now.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anothercodnoob*
> 
> My RMB is kind of gets stuck too. Looks like lot of them are having same issue to.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it get stuck? I have been playing DOTA 2 where I right click a lot and mine have yet to get stuck for the past 6 months.
Click to expand...

That's what happens when you go full ODM on a product range.

Not everyone will be fortunate in getting a fully working mouse model, I know you had to keep costs down to make it more appealing but BST tried that route and it destroyed him.

Sometimes going cheap doesn't reap any long term rewards other than for future customers to AVOID your product. Sometimes you have to put the full effort in and check each product going through to see if it meets with your requirements, otherwise we will get further complaints and what not.

Bad words on a product usually seals it's fate here on OCN. Witnessed it and still amazed at this place with it's unwieldy power over it's readers.


----------



## whiteweazel21

I can definitely see how people's mouse buttons can get stuck. There is a lot of horizontal movement on the buttons, and also little clearance. It's very easy to push the RMB button into the center piece with the scroll wheel. Actually, I notice it doing this on a normal right click. The further your finger is to the right on the RMB, the more contact and rubbing pressure you exert on the center piece. This definitely does not occur on the LMB, but there is certainly rubbing on the RMB.

Anyway, the Scream looks to be fun. Logitech gonna be nice too. IDK what I'm gonna do with this one...It might still be a good sensor, I will try playing a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evovil*
> 
> I tested the Revel versus my final mouse ergo 2016 and fm is like 8ms faster. My FM is by far the lowest latency mouse I have but I like my fk2 right now.


I got about 10ms difference when I compared mine. I think it's only a tad slower, but the weight required to actuate just creates margin for error. There's certainly more than 1 factor to consider...

Edit: Sensor feels pretty nice, just timing seems off with the difficultly + latency to click. I think I can shelf it already. Should not require so much force to click vs G303 or Ergo 2016. It's like the difference between a McLauren and a Dodge Caravan. A hard lesson in life...I will not be buying mice from new vendors off Massdrop with no return/exchange policy in the future.

P.S. Selling for $25 if anyone wants.


----------



## SmashTV

Judging from these last few posts I'm pretty glad I got it for 50% off or so.


----------



## raizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I took the mouse apart bc of the clicks, it's held by two screws under the smaller feet.


Function,

You've disassembled the mouse; do you think issues pertaining to the lmb & rmb are caused by the shell, placement of the switches, or both?

I'm still patiently waiting for mine to arrive from MD.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raizing*
> 
> You've disassembled the mouse; do you think issues pertaining to the lmb & rmb are caused by the shell, placement of the switches, or both?
> 
> I'm still patiently waiting for mine to arrive from MD.


Same here but I am more of a person that uses desktop mice as Internet Appendages, rather than in Serious Gaming.

If indeed I get all four as sub-standard, then there is a lot more room downstairs in the basement for them to reside in.


----------



## afgfighter

After playing CSGO with the Revel all day, I have come to the conclusion that this is not a mouse for me. The left and right mouse buttons feels very cheap and different every time I click. The back of the mouse has a flat edge so when I place my mouse back down after flicking, there is a very noticeable amount of resistance. For casual gameplay, sure, I'll rock this thing. But if I am playing competitively, sorry, I need better!


----------



## whiteweazel21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raizing*
> 
> Function,
> 
> You've disassembled the mouse; do you think issues pertaining to the lmb & rmb are caused by the shell, placement of the switches, or both?
> 
> I'm still patiently waiting for mine to arrive from MD.


The RMB being stiffer is because when you press it, the RMB button compresses into the center piece and creates drag. There is horizontal shift into that center piece, and if it were to snag on anything then it would get stuck. Mine doesn't get stuck atm, but you can see and feel it being compressed -- causing friction. The clearance of the gap between the buttons and the center piece is so small, and the material is so thin it just flexes inward on the RMB. LMB doesn't exhibit this problem. Overall, I find the latency + force to actuate too high for gaming. For an internet mouse it's certainly fine, albeit not that responsive so that new Logitech would be way better assuming the shape is comfortable. For gaming, even though the sensor is smooth, and it glides very nicely, losing so many milliseconds per click, it adds up too quickly.


----------



## Dogman7

Still waiting for mine, from the looks of the short reviews, I'll have to continue looking for a mouse that doesn't have ton of problems..? Feelsbadman


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogman7*
> 
> Still waiting for mine, from the looks of the short reviews, I'll have to continue looking for a mouse that doesn't have ton of problems..? Feelsbadman


If you want a simple answer to that. I went back to my Kinzu v1.


----------



## daunow

Is this the new Zowie hyped mouse?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Judging from these last few posts I'm pretty glad I got it for 50% off or so.


how?


----------



## m4gg0t

All the hopes and dreams of a good Sensei shape mouse down the drain *cries*


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> All the hopes and dreams of a good Sensei shape mouse down the drain *cries*


We can still hope for the DM1 Pro S.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> If you want a simple answer to that. I went back to my Kinzu v1.


You & that damn kinzu lol


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> You & that damn kinzu lol


What can I say, it's waiting to be dethroned but I don't think that's gonna happen soon, unless the G200 is good.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> We can still hope for the DM1 Pro S.


The DM1 Pro S doesn't ship to Singapore.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> The DM1 Pro S doesn't ship to Singapore.


What a shame, I'd offer to help you but I'm not a fan of shipping internationally.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> What a shame, I'd offer to help you but I'm not a fan of shipping internationally.


No worries, I'll just look at the G200 or whatever it will be and maybe grab a FK1+ in the meantime. Maybe my Revel won't be so bad.


----------



## Maximillion

Short and sweet...

_Good: Shape, Size, Weight. Respectable sensor.

Bad: Feet are horrid. Clicks are...well, lets just say less than ideal._

I gotta be honest, outside of the 3360 it's a pretty "standard" mouse...and I guess the collective response to what people are currently stating in this thread is "what'd you expect?". Funnily, this mouse kinda reminds me of the feeling I had with the Rival 100. Not as far as sensor, but the overall feeling I'm left with is "I mean, it's okay...I guess."

There's not a plethora of things to complain about, nor praise. It'll definitely be in the rotation for awhile, but atm I still prefer my Abby v2 over it *shrug*

In summary, Nixeus _did_ deliver the basics. A barebones 3360 mouse in a shape/shell that's not ridiculous. It's just rough around the edges.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Funnily, this mouse kinda reminds me of the feeling I had with the Rival 100. Not as far as sensor, but the overall feeling I'm left with is "I mean, it's okay...I guess."


I'm really not mad at Nixeus, it's not like they pulled a SteelSeries and made the same mistake they did with every other mouse they released ever, you can tell that they REALLY did try, it's just that the mouse market isn't easy to break into, especially not at a $39 ($49?) price point AND a 3360, and if nothing, at least when people ask about the Revel I can say "There was an attempt." and that's more than I can say about anything SS or FM has ever released...but I still love the Kinzu, so fight me.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Short and sweet...
> 
> _Good: Shape, Size, Weight. Respectable sensor.
> 
> Bad: Feet are horrid. Clicks are...well, lets just say less than ideal._
> 
> I gotta be honest, outside of the 3360 it's a pretty "standard" mouse...and I guess the collective response to what people are currently stating in this thread is "what'd you expect?". Funnily, this mouse kinda reminds me of the feeling I had with the Rival 100. Not as far as sensor, but the overall feeling I'm left with is "I mean, it's okay...I guess."
> 
> There's not a plethora of things to complain about, nor praise. It'll definitely be in the rotation for awhile, but atm I still prefer my Abby v2 over it *shrug*
> 
> In summary, Nixeus _did_ deliver the basics. A barebones 3360 mouse in a shape/shell that's not ridiculous. It's just rough around the edges.


What's wrong with the clicks? Do you think they could be fixed by adding new switches or is it a problem with the shell?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> What's wrong with the clicks? Do you think they could be fixed by adding new switches or is it a problem with the shell?


It's a problem with the shell that was explained earlier in this thread, there's a hole that you push the right click into to actuate the switch and there's a small piece of plastic next to it, which causes horizontal movement inside of the shell and that can cause the shell to get snagged and stuck, or it can make the right click feel very stiff.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I'm really not mad at Nixeus, it's not like they pulled a SteelSeries and made the same mistake they did with every other mouse they released ever, you can tell that they REALLY did try, it's just that the mouse market isn't easy to break into, especially not at a $39 ($49?) price point AND a 3360, and if nothing, at least when people ask about the Revel I can say "There was an attempt." and that's more than I can say about anything SS or FM has ever released...but I still love the Kinzu, so fight me.


Yeah, no shade at Nixeus at all. They seem like a great group of people with good intentions and a bright future. Nonetheless, criticism is needed in these crucial times for the betterment of the industry as a whole.

I still feel I need more time w/ the Revel to "fully" give my opinion on it. This was just a first impressions.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> It's a problem with the shell that was explained earlier in this thread, there's a hole that you push the right click into to actuate the switch and there's a small piece of plastic next to it, which causes horizontal movement inside of the shell and that can cause the shell to get snagged and stuck, or it can make the right click feel very stiff.


Ah, thanks for replying even though I neglected to look at the last few pages. I haven't had a chance to browse OCN much.


----------



## Falkentyne

All Nixeus needs are product testers that are not affiliated at their company to test their products. Like, hiring people here on OCN, making them sign a NDA, and shipping them products and having them explain every issue internally.

This is what Logitech did with the G502 and G900 and (weight issues aside) they scored two winners. They have people test the mice before release, so they come out nice and solid. The G900 is the best mouse Logitech has ever made, rivaling their legendary mice from the MX 518 and G9x days (G9x was an awesome design, marred by acceleration issues).
Ignoring weight, the G502 was solid except for one thing--it was tilt heavy to the RIGHT, which caused issues with the underside edges scraping mouse pads if you did that. That wasn't a QA defect from cheap materials. That was just a design mistake.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> All Nixeus needs are product testers that are not affiliated at their company to test their products. Like, hiring people here on OCN, making them sign a NDA, and shipping them products and having them explain every issue internally.
> 
> This is what Logitech did with the G502 and G900 and (weight issues aside) they scored two winners. They have people test the mice before release, so they come out nice and solid. The G900 is the best mouse Logitech has ever made, rivaling their legendary mice from the MX 518 and G9x days (G9x was an awesome design, marred by acceleration issues).
> Ignoring weight, the G502 was solid except for one thing--it was tilt heavy to the RIGHT, which caused issues with the underside edges scraping mouse pads if you did that. That wasn't a QA defect from cheap materials. That was just a design mistake.


I agree with you, but I don't even think people would NEED to be HIRED by Nixeus, if Peter Nixeus hit me up in PMs and said "Hey we want you to test a new mouse, would you be willing?" I'd be like "Sure." because I enjoy using mice, they're something I use daily and I've been extremely picky over the past year or so that I've been using them, and I only get more and more picky with every new mouse I buy, so I think I'd be able to offer useful feedback. I think a majority of people here would...now that I think of it, I should start doing reviews like Ino.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> No worries, I'll just look at the G200 or whatever it will be and maybe grab a FK1+ in the meantime. Maybe my Revel won't be so bad.


Ask Mwave to get a quote on shipping of the dm1 pro s from australia to singapore.

https://www.mwave.com.au/help/faq/view/12


----------



## Conditioned

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> All Nixeus needs are product testers that are not affiliated at their company to test their products. Like, hiring people here on OCN, making them sign a NDA, and shipping them products and having them explain every issue internally.
> 
> This is what Logitech did with the G502 and G900 and (weight issues aside) they scored two winners. They have people test the mice before release, so they come out nice and solid. The G900 is the best mouse Logitech has ever made, rivaling their legendary mice from the MX 518 and G9x days (G9x was an awesome design, marred by acceleration issues).
> Ignoring weight, the G502 was solid except for one thing--it was tilt heavy to the RIGHT, which caused issues with the underside edges scraping mouse pads if you did that. That wasn't a QA defect from cheap materials. That was just a design mistake.


All companies should have feedback groups which are not, and have not, been communicating with the company in question. Problem is most people are not very good at detecting, expressing and analyzing the information they take in properly.


----------



## whiteweazel21

Suspiciously the DM1 pro S also apparently changing the switches in the last second. IDK how the DM1 pro S would not suffer from the same issue as the Revel if it's using the same shell. Hopefully they pay attention to this thread lol.

Edit: Well nevermind, the DM1 uses a different looking shell, don't know the same or different manufacturer. I haven't followed the DM1 at all, but I figured they were made by the same manufacturer just re-tooled. Sorry for my assumption.


----------



## Arizonian

I realize the more technical reviews will be incoming, so this is preliminary thoughts for those looking to hear from member reaction regarding the revel.

The Nixeus Revel looks like a fusion of savu LED implementation that meets sensei shape. A white glossy finish with black matte sides that looks sharp IMO and feels nice under the palm. Coming from ZA12 with raised rear hump to revel lower back and longer length it was an easy transition holding palm or hybrid-palm grips. Where the hump filled my palm on 12, the revel compensates in length when it lays down more. I insta-liked the shape and feel of the 85g body. No hours of trying to get used to it. It felt comfy but I have not gamed long hours with it yet.

Next time around I'd suggest LED that turn off after 3seconds once you've found and stop scrolling through the CPI steps. Without way to control which color you see on your desktop it may clash on favorite CPI step or you don't want lights on a mouse at all, it's an aesthetic faux pas.

Clicks 1 & 2 don't sound exactly the same but a lot of perfectly fine mice don't as well. It has deeper "sounding" clicks than the huanos in my ZA12 but lighter to actuate naturally being omrons. My buttons do not get stuck or feel sticky when depressed not sure what QC issues others might be having. Mine are perfectly fine.

Side buttons sit slightly higher out and feel a bit mushy but have been placed nicely out of the way. No accidental clicking.

Kudos on non-braided cord. It was flexible and easy to run through the cord to ply out and straighten the kinks from being stored in the box.

What can I say about the mouse feet except I'm not thrilled. I feel they're a bit too thin and perhaps sized a bit too small. Then again I find the same situation with mice that I have spent $150 on as well. Means little to me as I replace all my mice feet. The first company that comes out with skates featuring hyper glides, corepads or hotline games already included will be a winner.

When I slide the mouse on G-SRDG or Otsu the top skate seem to drag and get caught up. The back end of the mouse continues forward motion where the top end stop in its tracks for no reason while I have no tension on the cord. I need higher skates to get the body more off the mat and waiting to see if anyone confirms which other mouse feet might work.

I only spent an hour tonight playing casually before thinking, "If only the G900 had revel shape, weight and glossy body OR the revel had the quality scroll wheel and switch implementation of G900 I'd be holding my last mouse".

Didn't play enough, like all day, to get a good feel of sensor. Work will keep me from real time with this mouse until Saturday. I plan on keeping this on my desk for 30 days. I feel with a lot of mice you don't really get the full picture until you stop thinking about it and as you acclimate to it for a while in different scenarios.

At $39.99 mass drop price, it's very worthy of a budget gaming mouse when you look at similarly priced mice on the market.

Now to get some sleep.


----------



## genericcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Suspiciously the DM1 pro S also apparently changing the switches in the last second. IDK how the DM1 pro S would not suffer from the same issue as the Revel if it's using the same shell. Hopefully they pay attention to this thread lol.


Honest question, why are people constantly saying they're the same shell, from the same factory, etc?
They're both sensei clones and were released at the same time, but the side button placement is different, hump isn't at the same place, leds are different, DPI switch isn't the same shape, the wheel is different too. From the internal pics they're nothing alike.
Am I the only one to notice these things or is there something I'm not aware of?
I mean, it's pretty obvious the DM1 is a rebranded motospeed v16, but is there conclusive info about the revel yet?


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Suspiciously the DM1 pro S also apparently changing the switches in the last second. IDK how the DM1 pro S would not suffer from the same issue as the Revel if it's using the same shell. Hopefully they pay attention to this thread lol.


Full of misinformation
please delete your comment.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genericcc*
> 
> Honest question, why are people constantly saying they're the same shell, from the same factory, etc?
> They're both sensei clones and were released at the same time, but the side button placement is different, hump isn't at the same place, leds are different, DPI switch isn't the same shape, the wheel is different too. From the internal pics they're nothing alike.
> Am I the only one to notice these things or is there something I'm not aware of?
> I mean, it's pretty obvious the DM1 is a rebranded motospeed v16, but is there conclusive info about the revel yet?


Revel using 20m Omrons, 3360, and a Holtek MCU is enough for me to guess that they're using a SIMILAR (not same) PCB, you can tell this because there's minor switch differences, the Revel is using a different switch for the middle click than DM, and if DM stuck with the DM1 shell then the shells are different and the DM1 should be able to take Sensei feet, while the Revel cannot.


----------



## Ino.

I'm still looking forward to giving it a thorough testing, although that both button designs judging from the pictures look very underwhelming, especially the side-buttons.
That looks even worse than what Zowie does on the EC series and those are the worst side buttons I ever experienced.
I'll see on Monday I guess.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *easy transition holding palm*


I'm so happy to know this!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Side buttons sit slightly higher out and feel a bit mushy


IME 3.0 mushy?


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Ask Mwave to get a quote on shipping of the dm1 pro s from australia to singapore.
> 
> https://www.mwave.com.au/help/faq/view/12


I could do that, but im afraid that I could end up playing a lot more for shipping and the total cost would end up being a lot more.


----------



## m0uz

The side button design is both good and bad to me. It's good because they use a standard 2 pin switch which is easily replacable compared to the DM1's elevated switches. It's bad because all the mice that have that same button design suffer from not very good feeling clicks with plenty of pre-travel i.e. IE3, Zowie EC series, DM2 etc.

Edit: Mine is currently flying over the Atlantic


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> The side button design is both good and bad to me. It's good because they use a standard 2 pin switch which is easily replacable compared to the DM1's elevated switches. It's bad because all the mice that have that same button design suffer from not very good feeling clicks with plenty of pre-travel i.e. IE3, Zowie EC series, DM2 etc.
> 
> Edit: Mine is currently flying over the Atlantic


First off, I demand you go back to your Hodge twin profile picture.

Secondly, the EC series is a great copy of the Legendary IE 3.0, however did they NEED to copy the side buttons too? lol When going back and forth between the 3.0 & EC, I notice how alike the side buttons are. They should have realized that(when mimicking the shape) since that is one gripe people had with the 3.0. Lots of pre travel on both.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> First off, I demand you go back to your Hodge twin profile picture.
> 
> Secondly, the EC series is a great copy of the Legendary IE 3.0, however did they NEED to copy the side buttons too? lol When going back and forth between the 3.0 & EC, I notice how alike the side buttons are. They should have realized that(when mimicking the shape) since that is one gripe people had with the 3.0. Lots of pre travel on both.


The benefit of doing it the way they did is to eliminate the top PCB completely to keep the weight to a minimum.


----------



## mikesn

I don't entirely understand how this happened. Like, Nixeus said they could have released this much earlier in the year but allegedly did quality control/design changes over time to make sure everything was just right. People are getting these mice and complaining about arguably the two most basic things in a mouse - how it glides on a pad and what the clicks feel like. That is baffling to me, particularly given the visibility threads like these have, the giveaway, indicating that they're trying to appease this crowd of gamers etc.

Subtle problems or nitpicks, sure, people have subjectively different tastes. But this doesn't sound like that, it sounds like there are fundamental problems with the most basic aspects of how this mouse works that should have never gotten through any meaningful degree of quality control.


----------



## trhead

People expect too much. As I already own Dreammachines dm1 pro, I expect this mouse be almost the same except with a newer sensor and less stiff cable. Its almost the same mouse, probably from the same factory. I'm still waiting to receive mine but I pretty much know what I'm getting.

Also how can anyone expect clicks to be as good as Logitech's? Never gonna happen. You'll have to buy Logitech mice if you want the best clicks.


----------



## Evovil

Overall for the price I don't know of a better choice. The issues I have which are the drag (mouse feet) and lens rattle can be corrected easily. My mouse clicks are fine. If my issues are resolved it will be a very solid mouse considering price point. Is it perfect? No, but what mouse is?


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Too much to ask, not to mess up what is basically a simple mouse? Wrong to expect good QC from a manufacturer with at least some reputation to uphold?

I'll see on Monday what the damage is...


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Also how can anyone expect clicks to be as good as Logitech's? Never gonna happen. You'll have to buy Logitech mice if you want the best clicks.


there's a huge gap. almost all of the 20-some mice i've owned have clicks far better than the revel's, but worse than logitech's.
e.g.
$22 zalman
evga torq x5
kinzu v1
a 3d-printed thing that someone sent me
etc...

my particular revel's clicks aren't unuseably bad but there is excessive travel and the sound feels "cheap"


----------



## frunction

I would also say the clicks are worse than any mouse I've used, even the OEM stuff at work.

Peter, have you checked that the production stock you have recently received is the same as what you were testing?


----------



## a_ak57

I'm kinda curious what makes the clicks so bad considering this is just an ODM shape and there have been other sensei clones for various companies. You'd think the manufacturers would have it locked down by now, right?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

Thank-you for all the posts, comments and feedback. I do read everything and appreciate the critical feedback too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I would also say as well the clicks are worse than any mouse I've used, even the OEM stuff at work.
> 
> Peter can you check if stock you have recently received is the same as what you've been testing?


yes - I am checking.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

I had drag issues too, i found that it was the label on the bottom not having been applied correctly created edges that were sticking up bad enough that i had to cut it off with an exacto knife. All mouse with these stupid stickers are like this i hate these labels logitech solved this issue by directly printing the name and S/N onto the mouse.

*EDIT* the easy solution is to reduce the size of the label so that it doesnt have to be perfectly placed with in the cut out and that its nearly impossible to be placed too close to one edge.

Also the feet can stand to be .2mm or .3mm thicker


----------



## SmashTV

I'm not too bothered about the clicks. Probably not that bad. This is the forum where clicking Zowie mice tears muscles so I'm sure it's overblown to some degree.


----------



## kr0w

Got my glossy white version in the mail today. Switches felt fine initially, but after playing ingame for 5 minutes, I definitely felt the heaviness of M1 & M2 switches. I opened it up and replaced/moved all the switches to my liking.





M1 & M2: Omron JP D2F-01F-T
All other buttons are a mix of Chinese Omrons

There are still some cons on this mouse that I'd like to point out. The second image is of the cable, and you can see that the shielding is separated. After the switches have been replaced, I had to sand down the grey stubs of the Omron JP since they are a bit higher than the default ones. When I reassembled the mouse, I notice that if I apply too much force on the shell, the switches activate. Don't know if this is a problem after I modified the mouse, or if you guys are also having this problem (did not notice before modifying). This problem can be fixed in the design by implementing columns onto the inner of the top shell, so that the actuating tabs and the stub of the switches are at a fixed distance.


----------



## dwnfall

I received the white version yesterday. The clicks are a bit stiff compared to my FK2 but I still prefer this mouse over the FK2 as of now. It just feels very good in my hand. If the clicks could be like the G303 this would be perfect for me.


----------



## Bucake

stiff clicks _compared to the FK_? woops..


----------



## Arizonian

I logged in to quickly to say after 10 hours holding the revel yesterday and the good feeling I got from the white glossy shell and shape, I had to bring it to work today.









I discovered depending on where you position your fingers on top the clicks are consistent and crisp.

Personally I prefer white glossy over black glossy which IMO gives a hazy glazed over look rather than a shiny finish. One co worker who saw this yesterday is ordering one today. Heh.

Looking forward to gaming tomorrow and see what she's got when I'm spazing out trying to stay alive.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I'm not too bothered about the clicks. Probably not that bad. This is the forum where clicking Zowie mice tears muscles so I'm sure it's overblown to some degree.


I loved my FK's clicks, but these are WAY worse in terms of stiffness, they're stiff to the point where even I get some amount of fatigue in my fingers after long periods of time, which I never ever got with my AM/FK/EC1-A.


----------



## Bucake

even you!


----------



## a_ak57

The clicks are stiff even compared to an FK? Is the shell incredibly thick at the area where it bends or something?


----------



## Stolfus

Guess the QC varies wildly cause the clicks seem pretty decent to me, though I just got my hands on it.



Feet aren't great, but I've got some ime 3.0 hyperglides I can put on it.


----------



## bee17

i just got mine in the mail. overall i like the mouse a lot but i need to get rid of this drag issue when pulling the mouse downward. anyone else find a solution?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee17*
> 
> i just got mine in the mail. overall i like the mouse a lot but i need to get rid of this drag issue when pulling the mouse downward. anyone else find a solution?


Fingernail the edges of the feet.


----------



## Ihateallmice

Q U A L I T Y C O N T R O L
U
A
L
I
T
Y
C
O
N
T
R
O
L

are they taking the piss? I hope DM isn't this bad. hell, finalmouse wasn't this bad.


----------



## raad11

Mine is arriving today. Is there an easy solution to the mouse feet drag problem? Just cut off the sticker label? If it's anything more complicated than that, I'm just going to not open it and ask for a refund or resell it.

It's 2016 and nobody can design a perfect mouse still. I remember complaining about this in 2004.


----------



## raad11

Oh and what's the native DPI setting to use on this mouse?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> Oh and what's the native DPI setting to use on this mouse?


You just said yourself that it's 2016, it's native in steps of 100 DPI, avoid using over (or equal to) 2100 DPI because it enables more smoothing.


----------



## raad11

So I got it.

Shape: I can live with it. It's good. This is just experimentation for me since my previous mouse was the Saphira which had a higher arch in the middle, but I seem to do okay with this.

Sensor: Amazing.

Build quality: Feels loose. LMB clicks shake the whole mouse when you're clicking frequently in the middle of the action. RMB seems a little less loose. They are stiffer than what I'd expect, but I seem to be okay with it for now.

The sticker was a little off-center in the bottom, but on my unit it was over the top edge, so I smoothed it out as best I could. I don't feel much, if any, drag when moving around in the middle of the pad (I'm a wrist-centric high sensitivity FPS player so I don't cover a lot of distance), but if I approach the edge of the pad, particularly where there's even a slightly uneven surface to the desk below (on my desk, that would be the bottom edge), I can clearly feel the drag like the feet or sticker are caught on the mouse pad. I use a Puretrak Stealth.

I can live with the rickety buttons but I'd really like some aftermarket hyperglide-like feet for it to make it smoother on the pad (if you're a low sens player, I think you'd absolutely need to do something about the feet and sticker on the bottom). You don't notice the rickety-ness of the buttons if you're not clicking hard and rapidly (like lining up shots in a casual 1v1 in QL, harder to notice... clicking frantically in a more stressful match or a more chaotic game, then easy to notice the whole thing sounds loose and shakes).

I used to game at 1600dpi on the old A3090 in the Saphira. 1600dpi on this is a little more sensitive than 1600dpi on that one. I set it at 2000 dpi and adjusted in-game sens accordingly. I use 3200 in Windows (corresponding to 3500 on the Saphira).

Man... this sensor is reeeaaallly nice to make up for all the shortcomings. It's a big jump for me coming from the A3090.

Hey Nixeus, if you guys improve the build quality, can we get a discount on a newer version?


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> So I got it.
> 
> Shape: I can live with it. It's good. This is just experimentation for me since my previous mouse was the Saphira which had a higher arch in the middle, but I seem to do okay with this.
> 
> Sensor: Amazing.
> 
> Build quality: Feels loose. LMB clicks shake the whole mouse when you're clicking frequently in the middle of the action. RMB seems a little less loose. They are stiffer than what I'd expect, but I seem to be okay with it for now.
> 
> The sticker was a little off-center in the bottom, but on my unit it was over the top edge, so I smoothed it out as best I could. I don't feel much, if any, drag when moving around in the middle of the pad (I'm a wrist-centric high sensitivity FPS player so I don't cover a lot of distance), but if I approach the edge of the pad, particularly where there's even a slightly uneven surface to the desk below (on my desk, that would be the bottom edge), I can clearly feel the drag like the feet or sticker are caught on the mouse pad. I use a Puretrak Stealth.
> 
> I can live with the rickety buttons but I'd really like some aftermarket hyperglide-like feet for it to make it smoother on the pad (if you're a low sens player, I think you'd absolutely need to do something about the feet and sticker on the bottom). You don't notice the rickety-ness of the buttons if you're not clicking hard and rapidly (like lining up shots in a casual 1v1 in QL, harder to notice... clicking frantically in a more stressful match or a more chaotic game, then easy to notice the whole thing sounds loose and shakes).
> 
> I used to game at 1600dpi on the old A3090 in the Saphira. 1600dpi on this is a little more sensitive than 1600dpi on that one. I set it at 2000 dpi and adjusted in-game sens accordingly. I use 3200 in Windows (corresponding to 3500 on the Saphira).
> 
> Man... this sensor is reeeaaallly nice to make up for all the shortcomings. It's a big jump for me coming from the A3090.
> 
> Hey Nixeus, if you guys improve the build quality, can we get a discount on a newer version?


Honestly, if build quality is as subpar as everyone seems to be indicating in these reviews (I'll find out later tonight), I don't think offering a full refund (or replacement if QC is solved) would be unreasonable for dissatisfied customers, assuming they want to maintain a good reputation.


----------



## Z Overlord

so mine just came in a few hours, and I really like it, mine doesn't have any quality control issues such as poor glide, uneven mouse buttons, or rattling. This is replacing my G303.

Things I like:

-Light
-Better shape than G303
-The cord is normal and not braided (thank you Nixeus)
-Lighting is very subtle (which is good since there is no disabling it)

Things I don't like:

-The mouse buttons are not visibly obvious, meaning you don't know when they begin or end. I accidentally knifed someone in CSGO because I didn't know my fingers were resting on the button (I always used to wonder how it was possible for people to accidentally do this, now I know)


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> Honestly, if build quality is as subpar as everyone seems to be indicating in these reviews (I'll find out later tonight), I don't think offering a full refund (or replacement if QC is solved) would be unreasonable for dissatisfied customers, assuming they want to maintain a good reputation.


I would guess I got lucky with mine.

The only quality control issue with mine would be that the right click has one small part where if I push down, it creaks every so slighty, but it won't do it anywhere else, but with my luck, it's exactly where my ring finger hovers.

Aside from that, the mouse glides fine on my QCK+, sticker is cut perfectly, left click is fine, sensor is fine. I mean, I wouldn't mind a replacement just to fix the right click issue, but it wouldn't bother me to not get one. I do agree that some people who have really bad problems should probably get replacements from a new batch.


----------



## Stolfus

Yeah, after using mine some more it seems I also got lucky and have none of the issues people are describing. The only thing of note is that the LMB/RMB are slightly different (RMB a little stiffer/louder) but nothing to the severity people are describing here.

Pretty happy with the mouse overall, it's unfortunate that so many people are receiving duds.


----------



## CorruptBE

Mines currently in the cargo hold of an airplane... traveling to its "destination".

USPS is kind of vague with "destination". European airport? USA pitstop?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Mines currently in the cargo hold of an airplane... traveling to its "destination".
> 
> USPS is kind of vague with "destination". European airport? USA pitstop?


Destination just means your address that it's being shipped to lol


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stolfus*
> 
> Yeah, after using mine some more it seems I also got lucky and have none of the issues people are describing. The only thing of note is that the LMB/RMB are slightly different (RMB a little stiffer/louder) but nothing to the severity people are describing here.
> 
> Pretty happy with the mouse overall, it's unfortunate that so many people are receiving duds.


Seems like a case of the usual forum overreaction. I'll have mine Wednesday for my own personal call on the matter.


----------



## haccess

I thought I missed the first outgoing batch, but I got my Massdrop shipment notification when it was already delivered to my doorstep.

First impression after using it for a couple hours is that it's a decent, solid mouse. I like the shape and feel -- the glossy white is very slick but no issues with that. The rubber cable is soft and flexible, quite nice. The LMB and RMB on mine feel identical to one another and don't seem to have any build quality issue unlike some other mentions here. However the clicks are a good bit louder/clunkier than those of my G400s which uses Omron D2FC-F-7N switches, I much prefer those. The mousewheel is softer with less "crispy" detents compared to the G400s, scrolling is quieter. No real problems with drag except if I'm pulling straight down with some palm pressure on the back; I'm a fingertip gripper and doubt I'll ever have to deal with that. Might be problematic for palm grippers that really rest their hand on the mouse. The sensor is great and I like the low lift-off distance.

Only things I would really like to change would be to have some softer/quieter switches for LMB/RMB and some way of disabling the lights. It's green at 800dpi and not all that garish but I could do without it all the same. I got this mouse as a stopgap because my Logitech G400s is dying (random disconnect/reconnects now & then) and the current Logitech releases look ridiculous. Once they come out with a normal looking mouse with the 3360/3366 sensor I'll be going back but I'm quite happy with this purchase in the meantime.


----------



## whiteweazel21

I have a dirty ~10 year old OEM Dell mouse in my office that no one in their right mind would buy even for 25 cents, but the clicks on LMB/RMB are leagues more responsive, quicker, and crisper. So does that mean the mouse I received has a defect? If so can I return or replace it?


----------



## mikesn

My first impression is honestly positive. The shape is great (this is obviously subjective) coming from a WMO, another of my favorite ambi shapes. The clicks don't feel that characteristically different between left and right for me. They're a little loud, but not off-puttingly hard to press. Certainly not worse than zowie's. I also have no discernible drag in any direction, even when applying some real downward force.

I averaged 170 ms on http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime in one of the 5 sequence tests with this mouse, which is on par with the best I've done on other mice, so there doesn't seem to be a practical downside to reaction time.

Sensor is great, no surprise there. I'm curious on the button thing - for people reporting terrible buttons, how are you holding the mouse and where are you pressing? I have 18.5 cm hands, pretty much palm it, and my fingers rest close-ish to the front. Clicking there I'm not having any real issues.

In terms of quality control the only thing I noticed is that the sticker on the bottom could have been put on slightly better - there is one little spot where it comes up just over the edge by a fraction of a millimeter, but this doesn't appear high enough to cause drag (i.e. is still appreciably below the level of the mouse feet).

It's possible that I just happened to get a good unit.


----------



## m4gg0t

I still haven't recived my shipping info.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I still haven't recived my shipping info.


[*]


----------



## TK421

I got the mouse, clicks seems stiff no?

This uses the same feet as steelseries sensei right?


----------



## rugi

Coming from a G303, I don't get the criticism. Mine has no sensor rattle, and if anything the G303 clicks were TOO sensitive. I would often misclick by mistake due to the sensitivity. The grip is much more comfortable, I haven't had issues with the mousefeet yet and the sensor feels good. Will make this my daily driver unless the G200 is a massive upgrade in quality.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

My hyper glides are too big for the feet placements on the Revel, anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Stolfus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> My hyper glides are too big for the feet placements on the Revel, anyone else have that problem?


If you're trying to use the kinzu/kana hyperglides then yeah, those are too big. I used IME 3.0 hyperglides.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stolfus*
> 
> If you're trying to use the kinzu/kana hyperglides then yeah, those are too big. I used IME 3.0 hyperglides.


can you send a pic of how the ime3.0 feet look on the nixeus revel?


----------



## equlix

I just opened mine and used it for a bit. My impression is it's good. My clicks are physically and acoustically similar and the feet glide fine. I'll comment again after some dm.


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> Coming from a G303, I don't get the criticism. Mine has no sensor rattle, and if anything the G303 clicks were TOO sensitive. I would often misclick by mistake due to the sensitivity. The grip is much more comfortable, I haven't had issues with the mousefeet yet and the sensor feels good. Will make this my daily driver unless the G200 is a massive upgrade in quality.


it's called poor quality control. the reason the other 10 have this issue and not you is because you won the QC lottery.


----------



## Stolfus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> can you send a pic of how the ime3.0 feet look on the nixeus revel?




Didn't cover the screws in case I want to open it up later, but there's no wobble.


----------



## Arizonian

After a 2nd day at work with revel it's replacing my ZA12. I'll be selling the extra ZA12 now since I prefer the shape and glossy feel of revel much better. At work it's all about the shape and comfort and I'm digging it.

I use my scroll wheel a lot there and I've found revel to be no worse or better than zowie's when scrolling.









Now I only need .06mm or .07mm skates on this to be set. Waiting on some to confirm which skates work best. Gaming is next.....


----------



## dwnfall

Clicks are stiffer than FK yes.. but with that said it's not that bad. If FK clicks don't bug you then these will be fine imo.. Love this mouse (white glossy) so far so good!


----------



## bee17

how fast is the glide on those IME 3.0 hyperglides on a scale of 1-10 or compared to the stock mouse feet. Much faster?


----------



## 0verpowered

Took this mouse straight out of the box and played 4 games of competitive overwatch (won 3, lost 1). Didn't seem to have any issues with the sticker on the bottom or feet dragging. I am really liking it so far, the shape and coating (black rubber) feel nice to the touch and are comfortable. The sensor of course feels great at 800 dpi. The side buttons are a little flimsy, but I only use them for navigating in windows anyway, so not a big deal. Clicks might be a little on the stiff side, but it doesn't affect me much. Hopefully after some break-in they get better.

For the price of around $40, its hard to beat! It's about 95% of what we've been asking for.


----------



## TK421

anyone feel that the

1. main button is kinda stiff to actuate
2. side buttons mushy

?


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> anyone feel that the
> 
> 1. main button is kinda stiff to actuate
> 2. side buttons mushy
> 
> ?


yep


----------



## poros1ty

So immediately after switching from the FK2 to this mouse out of the box, I noticed the mouse seemed to drag with higher friction than I expected. The mouse cord also didn't seem to be helping as it seemed to contribute slightly as it was sticking to my desk and felt like there was extra weight on the mouse. After using it for a day, it seems to have broken in better and I don't notice much drag. I'm really digging the the shape and the sensor and I prefer this mouse over my zowie fk2 for the time being.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

look at the sticker label on the bottom are any of the edges of it too close to the bevel of the cut out creating drag; flatten them with your nail or something else


----------



## e4stw00t

It's odd that they chose the most up to date sensor but screw up the very basics.

Doesn't matter if the sensor performs great on itself, if the mouse buttons are flawed and it drags it's a no buy for me.

Price isn't that much of an argument in favor of it as some others state.

If the device doesn't perform in a way for me to actually use it as daily driver, I still wasted 40 bucks - surely better than if it would run in FM price territory but at the end of the day it's still 40 bucks I should have spent for something else instead.


----------



## ramoramo

Guys how is the click latency? I want either this or the dm1 pro s. I have seen different reports about the old dm1 pro's click latency. Some of them say 8ms more than the g303 while some say 1 ms more


----------



## equlix

The clicks do sound very hollow and cheap but in terms of performance my mouse worked fine in every way. My only complaint is I wish it was wider.


----------



## Travieso

Just got mine today and i have to say it has incredibly low build quality. Plastic frame looks really cheap even DVD box has better plastic.

The click is ok and there's no sensor rattling. (I think i'm lucky)

Overall it works.


----------



## kevinzone

Anybody from canada get theirs yet?


----------



## czerro

I think the 'fail' is hard in this thread. Received mouse today. I do want to preface, that I had my suspicions about the pitches at several popular group-purchase sites. This review is as unbiased as possible, but I'm a little troubled that I might have instigated that.

Overall: Personally...I think it's an exceptional mouse at the pricepoint.

Everybody looks for particular things in a mouse. I look for a good performer without cruft.

This mouse is an excellent performer, has no cruft, and has a pretty good pricepoint.

- Sensor is onpoint and in an appropriate position for once. How often do these two factors match up at ANY price point. Wow, we can almost end HERE as a complete success in the current mouse market...but I want to qualify a few more things.

- Form is fantastic and very comfortable. I normally play ergo, but really didn't have to adjust my grip to get the same contacts coming from a partial palm on an EC-2A.

- Skates: ...are above-par. This is a complaint I keep hearing or maybe people are just latching on and parroting. Probably one of the better stocks I've ever had on a mouse. I've experienced some real nightmare bricks on many popular mice. Pad is Hien-mid, bad skates show on this pad easily.

- Clicks: M2 is definitely easier to actuate than M1. I think it's the shell. Things like this don't really bother me. My pressure is just the pressure I press when clicking a button. I've never understood this issue...but my clicks don't have the same weight. I can verify this...but I can't really wrap my head around the realworld effect of this. Clicks are responsive. I tried kinda toying with the shell and angle of my presses to replicate the 'hitching/ switch depressing problem' where the actuator hits a bit of the shell. Could not replicate.

- Surface: Feels nice. It seems like a real choice. It's less rubberized than a zowie. Textured plastic with maybe some sort of minor surfacing?

- Bottom Sticker: There are no alignment issues/overhang causing scraping. I think this is a weird slight being reported...as it could easily have been removed if this was the issue rather than a rage return or condemning to a 'junk drawer' in some comments.

- Scroll Wheel: I'm not a scrollwheel guy. Maybe when web-browsing, but I wep switch in gaming via keyboard shortcuts as it's precise and immediate. Scroll wheel has a definite, tactile, turnover to it. I don't dislike it. I think players will like this. The 'button' bit has a considerable weight to it. Again, as a guy that owns many mice, and doesn't really give much time to the scroll wheel...this particular button requires some actuating. I dunno if that is good or bad...because I just kinda don't care or imagine the situation I would.

- Side-buttons: These kinda fall into the same area as the Scroll Wheel. There is a definitive problem with the position of the thumb buttons. I always find thumb buttons to be 'bad', but these are so far out of the way, that I think they developers felt the same and just put them somewhere inaccessible. They aren't good and they aren't positioned well. Again...I could care less.

I think Nixeus really delivered to be honest. It's not for 'everyone' but it's for a specific crowd that wants a minimal design that performs in a nice form factor.

Good job Nixeus.


----------



## Bucake

why's everyone going for either the dreammachine or nixeus in stead of the red square mouse?


----------



## Travieso

Mainly because it was available on Massdrop with really good price.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> why's everyone going for either the dreammachine or nixeus in stead of the red square mouse?


I don't even think that's available outside of the CIS region...?


----------



## Bucake

there are ways, dude.
jk, fair enough. that red square one just seemed like better overall build quality to me. although apparently there are firmware issues, so whatever.

btw thanks for the kinzu "hype", it's pretty sweet mouse (just got mine).
though - dunno what the cpi steps are, but that higher (default) one performs totally garbage on my pad







the lower one is alright, luckily


----------



## 0verpowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czerro*
> 
> I think the 'fail' is hard in this thread. Received mouse today. I do want to preface, that I had my suspicions about the pitches at several popular group-purchase sites. This review is as unbiased as possible, but I'm a little troubled that I might have instigated that.
> 
> Overall: Personally...I think it's an exceptional mouse at the pricepoint.
> 
> Everybody looks for particular things in a mouse. I look for a good performer without cruft.
> 
> This mouse is an excellent performer, has no cruft, and has a pretty good pricepoint.
> 
> - Sensor is onpoint and in an appropriate position for once. How often do these two factors match up at ANY price point. Wow, we can almost end HERE as a complete success in the current mouse market...but I want to qualify a few more things.
> 
> - Form is fantastic and very comfortable. I normally play ergo, but really didn't have to adjust my grip to get the same contacts coming from a partial palm on an EC-2A.
> 
> - Skates: ...are above-par. This is a complaint I keep hearing or maybe people are just latching on and parroting. Probably one of the better stocks I've ever had on a mouse. I've experienced some real nightmare bricks on many popular mice. Pad is Hien-mid, bad skates show on this pad easily.
> 
> - Clicks: M2 is definitely easier to actuate than M1. I think it's the shell. Things like this don't really bother me. My pressure is just the pressure I press when clicking a button. I've never understood this issue...but my clicks don't have the same weight. I can verify this...but I can't really wrap my head around the realworld effect of this. Clicks are responsive. I tried kinda toying with the shell and angle of my presses to replicate the 'hitching/ switch depressing problem' where the actuator hits a bit of the shell. Could not replicate.
> 
> - Surface: Feels nice. It seems like a real choice. It's less rubberized than a zowie. Textured plastic with maybe some sort of minor surfacing?
> 
> - Bottom Sticker: There are no alignment issues/overhang causing scraping. I think this is a weird slight being reported...as it could easily have been removed if this was the issue rather than a rage return or condemning to a 'junk drawer' in some comments.
> 
> - Scroll Wheel: I'm not a scrollwheel guy. Maybe when web-browsing, but I wep switch in gaming via keyboard shortcuts as it's precise and immediate. Scroll wheel has a definite, tactile, turnover to it. I don't dislike it. I think players will like this. The 'button' bit has a considerable weight to it. Again, as a guy that owns many mice, and doesn't really give much time to the scroll wheel...this particular button requires some actuating. I dunno if that is good or bad...because I just kinda don't care or imagine the situation I would.
> 
> - Side-buttons: These kinda fall into the same area as the Scroll Wheel. There is a definitive problem with the position of the thumb buttons. I always find thumb buttons to be 'bad', but these are so far out of the way, that I think they developers felt the same and just put them somewhere inaccessible. They aren't good and they aren't positioned well. Again...I could care less.
> 
> I think Nixeus really delivered to be honest. It's not for 'everyone' but it's for a specific crowd that wants a minimal design that performs in a nice form factor.
> 
> Good job Nixeus.


Well said. Props to nixeus. People can complain about QC, but its a $40 mouse with a top of the line sensor. And most of those little niggles won't affect you in game. If it was a $60-70 mouse, then I could understand the complaints. A g100s is like $20-$30 and is leagues behind.


----------



## coldc0ffee

People spend 40 bucks and don't care if it's crap? Rather, they praise the company and tell them good job? That's it, I'm starting a business


----------



## raad11

Day 2:

LMB is really loud. Both are, but LMB especially has this deep echo. I'd actually feel uncomfortable using this at work or something because of how loud it is.


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> People spend 40 bucks and don't care if it's crap? Rather, they praise the company and tell them good job? That's it, I'm starting a business


This - a product that is flawed at it's fundamentals at the end is a fundamentally flawed product.

People identified major issues (mouse buttons, drag) after using it 5 minutes - it's unacceptable for companies to bring stuff like that to the market!

If you assign manufacturing to an external source you need to make sure to have quality checks ahead of serial production in place.

So either they did not get pre-serial production samples representative of the final product or approved the production despite the obvious flaws (once again we talk about stuff that every user can identify within minutes of use).

The logic for some apparently goes "thank god I only wasted 40 bucks for a product that realistically will not be my daily driver (and thus obsolete)". This mentality has to stop if we ever want to see questionable built quality products to stop getting released.

Let's see if Nixeus goes BST and FM mode - frequent communication ahead of launch but once it hits the fan turn radio silent.


----------



## VESPA5

Wow. The only reason I got this mouse was a) Massdrop special for $39.99 USD (which equivalent to a full tank of gas here in California) b) I had curiosity of how other companies would implement the 3360 sensor. To my dismay, not only did it feel really cheap, the build quality was just as flimsy as my DM1 Pro and just................. felt really cheap! I never fully understood the "buttons are in unity with the mouse shell" design. I think companies like FinalMouse and Logitech got it right with mouse buttons segregated from the rest of the mouse. Otherwise, the bending of the shell in unison with pressing mouse buttons can be hit or miss (too stiff or too loose). It's like what everyone already said. What good is a great performing sensor if everything else like the buttons and build quality is subpar? It's like throwing in a Corvette V8 engine into the body of a KIA. Total mismatch. After 3 hours of so so gaming with it, I ran back to my Logitech G900. Gonna sell this Revel mouse on eBay.


----------



## Arizonian

At $40 I can easily suggest this mouse as a "budget" gaming mouse with latest sensor. If you weren't looking for a gaming "budget" mouse then you've looked at the wrong mouse and will come out disappointed.

Can't really compare this to $80 mice or a mouse 3x as expensive like G900 and expect same quality. I love my G900 but I don't recommend it at $150 because I feel it's over priced past $99.99.

I purchased this for the white glossy mouse shell to add to my stable.

I wasn't expecting it to dethrone any other my mice I own but it did replace my ZA12 at work.

ADD: Heck I even replaced my G900 mouse feet they were so paper thin.


----------



## nillington

We wanted a cheap mouse using the 336x in a usable shape. We wanted a Corvette and we're upset when we're not presented with a Ferrari at a Corvette price?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> After 3 hours of so so gaming with it, I ran back to my Logitech G900. Gonna sell this Revel mouse on eBay.


Woah, you mean you went back to your top-of-the-line wireless $150 mouse which has the 336x in a usable shape after trying a $40 mouse that has the 336x in a usable shape? Call the local news, boys! This is gonna be HUGE!


----------



## Travieso

its plastic is outright from dvd box.

i know with this price kinda justifies the build quality but i expected something a little bit better.

it's the mouse with the worst build quality i've ever owned. (much worse than Kinzu 2/3 definitely worse than flimsy WMO)


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nillington*
> 
> We wanted a cheap mouse using the 336x in a usable shape. We wanted a Corvette and we're upset when we're not presented with a Ferrari at a Corvette price?
> Woah, you mean you went back to your top-of-the-line wireless $150 mouse which has the 336x in a usable shape after trying a $40 mouse that has the 336x in a usable shape? Call the local news, boys! This is gonna be HUGE!


My $25 G303 is my go to mouse vs. my $150 G900. At $25, the G303 isn't exactly a ' budget' mouse. Lol. Yes, call the local news. There are indeed better mice that I own that are cheaper than my G900


----------



## Bucake

imo the 3360 sensor just isn't worth the premium price. the way i see it, all you get when you buy one of these new 3360 mice is a good sensor, while the rest is pretty bad.
i don't think $40 is all that expensive, but at the same time i don't think these mice are worth their price from a consumer's perspective.
personally i'd rather have higher build quality and a cheaper/older sensor myself.

if only shape and sensor are important to you then i could understand why you'd drool all over these mice, but they are kind of a joke, objectively


----------



## ncck

I think it's not bad for the price and a first time mouse. If anything the feedback will help them and eventually they'll make another mouse which will probably be better. I'm glad that they made it instead of not making it at all


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> My $25 G303 is my go to mouse vs. my $150 G900. At $25, the G303 isn't exactly a ' budget' mouse. Lol. Yes, call the local news. There are indeed better mice that I own that are cheaper than my G900


Fair enough, what one might consider budget might not be a budget for someone else.

As for the G303, that's a great example. Another mouse priced similarly, but as we know one mouse shape doesn't fit all. Revel would be another mouse to suggest for those who's looking for this type of shape, price range when compared to similarly shaped mice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I think it's not bad for the price and a first time mouse. If anything the feedback will help them and eventually they'll make another mouse which will probably be better. I'm glad that they made it instead of not making it at all


+1 - as a mouse aficionado I like to see new blood.

I feel the critique is good which also helps make a case to investors when making development decisions on their next mouse for Peter.

If this was a second attempt I'd be more critical and will be next time round.


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> At $40 I can easily suggest this mouse as a "budget" gaming mouse with latest sensor. If you weren't looking for a gaming "budget" mouse then you've looked at the wrong mouse and will come out disappointed.
> 
> Can't really compare this to $80 mice or a mouse 3x as expensive like G900 and expect same quality. I love my G900 but I don't recommend it at $150 because I feel it's over priced past $99.99.


I don't expect Nixeus to be able to use the same material as a G900.

I am neutral to side buttons being mushy but mouse 1 and 2 buttons of that quality can never be considered okay independent of the price point. We are talking about the core features of the device!

For myself I did not expect to get a BMW for the price of a Dacia (to follow your metaphor). I did not expect it to come with a extended feature set like leather seats or fancy alu rims - but if the break and accelerator pedal don't work properly paying 10k for a new Dacia is not a bargain it's still a loss!


----------



## wareya

I mean there's made-at-low-cost and then there's just made wrong. Which one is it?


----------



## e4stw00t

When it comes to Mouse 1 and 2 it's the latter - apparently an inherit flaw of the chosen (shell) design.

Noticeable within minutes of use - they still said "send them out anyhow". Alternatively they did not get their hands on the first production run batch ahead of send out which would be even less professional.

Working within a supply chain stuff like this just drives me crazy.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> +1 - as a mouse aficionado I like to see new blood.


That is kinda the problem, there is no new blood, this is done in the cheapest and easiest way, and taking a look at Nixeus other products i guess it wont change. Everybody has to start somewhere, but there is a middle ground you can start off with, but that also depends on which kind of Brand you want to be or become.

Also calling up China doesnt really count as development, i might be unnecessary harsh but there is nothing that brings any kind of heat to the market or at least some kind of commitment, i know that it also is a financial question but i imagine that being in SoCal should give access to quite a Talentpool that could be grabbed off for cheap.

Again, nothing personal against Nixeus, i would probably do it the same way given their size.

Edit: Also Holtek HT68 and a PCB that is only held down by one screw.

Another Edit: Has somebody taken a look at its motion latency?


----------



## Bucake

honesty,
it's a beautiful thing


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Well, for the price it is about the same as the S100 I bought a while back, which I still like as a mouse, I just wanted to try other ones to see if I get better results, and I'm curious if Dream Machines will deliver an intellimouse 3 with a better cable, 3360, and that coating they use (always liked that).

For the price I paid it's not bad, and it's weird how it feels in my hand but I feel surprisingly just a BIT more in control of my mouse.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm definitely looking forward to certain OCN member who will dissect and review the internals.


----------



## SeanyC

Played a few hours of CS with my White Revel and I really really like it.

The complaints in this thread seem like they must be QC issues, because the one I received hardly has any of the issues brought up in this thread.

No Sensor rattle. I shook this thing senseless trying to hear anything loose internal and couldn't.
Side buttons are very tight, hardly any pre-travel at all.
M1 and M2 are different sounding (M1 is deeper) but not different feeling. There is minor pretravel, and I think because of the shell the clicks are a bit mushy, but the actuation force is low enough that I don't notice when I'm playing. None of the buttons stick, and I clicked them from every angle I could think to.
I'm very happy with the glossy coat and I wish more mice had the option of gloss instead of rubberized or matte.
No drag from the mouse feet when I'm playing. The sticker on the underside of the mouse is placed properly. It is true that the feet are thin and squared off harshly, but in practical application it does not cause drag on my QCK+ (Dota2 Edition, not sure if that matters). I can create drag, but only if I go out of my way to mash the mouse into the pad.
I see a lot of complaints about the clicks but to me they are not worse than the clicks in many other popular mice. Obviously the clicks on my G303 feel much nicer, but I'm struggling to identify what about the clicks could be so bad. Can someone who feels the clicks are not good go into a bit more detail as to why they are bad? It would help me identify if It's just my preference, or if it is something about the shell or the alignment that might be making the clicks worse for some and not for others.

Overall, this mouse is awesome. I will probably replace the mousefeet, and we will see how well it holds up over the next few months, but this will be my primary gaming mouse for the foreseeable future.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> Played a few hours of CS with my White Revel and I really really like it.
> 
> The complaints in this thread seem like they must be QC issues, because the one I received hardly has any of the issues brought up in this thread.
> 
> No Sensor rattle. I shook this thing senseless trying to hear anything loose internal and couldn't.
> Side buttons are very tight, hardly any pre-travel at all.
> M1 and M2 are different sounding (M1 is deeper) but not different feeling. There is minor pretravel, and I think because of the shell the clicks are a bit mushy, but the actuation force is low enough that I don't notice when I'm playing. None of the buttons stick, and I clicked them from every angle I could think to.
> I'm very happy with the glossy coat and I wish more mice had the option of gloss instead of rubberized or matte.
> No drag from the mouse feet when I'm playing. The sticker on the underside of the mouse is placed properly. It is true that the feet are thin and squared off harshly, but in practical application it does not cause drag on my QCK+ (Dota2 Edition, not sure if that matters). I can create drag, but only if I go out of my way to mash the mouse into the pad.
> I see a lot of complaints about the clicks but to me they are not worse than the clicks in many other popular mice. Obviously the clicks on my G303 feel much nicer, but I'm struggling to identify what about the clicks could be so bad. Can someone who feels the clicks are not good go into a bit more detail as to why they are bad? It would help me identify if It's just my preference, or if it is something about the shell or the alignment that might be making the clicks worse for some and not for others.
> 
> Overall, this mouse is awesome. I will probably replace the mousefeet, and we will see how well it holds up over the next few months, but this will be my primary gaming mouse for the foreseeable future.


I have an identical impression, pretty much.

I think part of the letdown is probably where people are coming from. Two of my all-time favorite mice are the IE 3.0 and WMO. Both of those feel cheap in hand and the buttons on the WMO, in particular, are nothing great. However, more quake tournaments have been won with these mice than any others by an enormous margin, and not THAT long ago they were two of the most commonly/successful used mice in the CS 1.6 scene, too. The reason why to me is pretty simple - great shape + good enough sensor pretty much trumps every other concern for competitive gaming, assuming the thing glides fine (and with IE 3.0 and WMO you pretty much have to replace the stock feet to achieve that, whereas default feet of Revel are reasonably solid on my unit).

As such, to me, the Revel feels fine, certainly less cheap feeling than my often-used WMO, probably on par with my IE 3.0. As per my previous post, even though the clicks are a little loud/clunky my reaction time tests on sites like humanbenchmark are every bit as good as more expensive mice I've tried, so even if the buttons sound a little cheap there doesn't seem to be any real negative impact in my ability to react and click quickly, which is all that's going to matter in-game.


----------



## VESPA5

To be fair, I don't think everyone went in expecting a Porsche at this price point. But similar to what someone said earlier, what good is a budget price bucket of bolts if the gas and break pedals are off? I tend to get mice when it's Black Friday or some random blockbuster sale on Amazon. And it's not so much the build quality or the price, it's how it performs for said person in-game. If I knew nothing about gaming mice and held a DeathAdder for the first time, I'd be dropping my jaw if I said this cheap feeling mouse was $59.99, however, it's one of the best mice I've ever used (subjective).

The thing with the Revel is that the price point already LOWERED expectations for people like myself. I think the surprise is that what we got seemed to be so underwhelming that the results went even LOWER than our already lowered expectations! First World Problems and I think I'll put this on my shelf with my other gaming mice.

Speaking of adding new blood. I was really looking forward to Fnatic's G1 mouse. Yet they really didn't put much support out there despite the LOD and sensor jitter issues that it's a shame. Then there's Mionix. Great mice like the Castor, but geez, they haven't released a firmware update to address the horrible click latency since November 2015! Maybe Nixeus will be a new player in the mouse wars. Who knows.


----------



## e4stw00t

It's fascinating how 2 frames smoothing are a no go and people do stuff like roll back to a previous firmware version but those mouse buttons are fine cuz 40 bucks only bro!


----------



## wareya

Like I bought a $50 dollar mouse with multiple milliseconds of sensor latency from smoothing, 8ms click latency, weird motion behavior at low speeds, a Z-axis bug, awkward malfunction behavior, and that doesn't move when waking up from sleep, and I still think I got more of my money's worth than if I bought something with a cruddy shell but a top notch sensor.

The mouse I'm talking about with that list of problems is the abyssus v1 btw


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> the red square mouse?


The what?

I mean I guess it's a joke, but please fill me in.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Another Edit: Has somebody taken a look at its motion latency?


1-2ms slower than logitech's 3366 mice

there's mcu smoothing lol

will cover in my review


----------



## MasterBash

So I guess the first impression most people have is that the mouse is good but there clicks are inconsistent (some dont like them due to pretravel and some have no issues with them)?

Not bad, just hope they can improve the buttons a bit in a future revision.

But MCU smoothing, ugh.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> It's fascinating how 2 frames smoothing are a no go and people do stuff like roll back to a previous firmware version


i was one of only a few who went with a rollback, and i mainly did it because i thought the firmware added button latency. (it turned out that was not so.)
anyway, i guess i didn't really welcome 2 frames of smoothing because i don't see why it would be there in the first place. i couldn't see or feel any change in behavior switching between firmware versions.
maybe you should be wondering why it's an issue for you that some people choose to go through 1 minute of trouble to get rid of something that's probably not very beneficial to tracking performance









any of the gurus have a clue? could 2 frames be beneficial to the transitions of fps as movement speed crosses thresholds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The what?


the Red Square 1337 (lol)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1602282/lets-compile-all-3360-3366-and-their-release-dates-for-everyone/510#post_25412358
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> 1-2ms slower than logitech's 3366 mice
> 
> there's mcu smoothing lol


i don't get it. what made them figure that that was necessary? is the 3360 that far off from the 3366 in terms of ripple?
1-2ms, would that be 8 frames in this case?


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> 1-2ms slower than logitech's 3366 mice
> 
> there's mcu smoothing lol
> 
> will cover in my review


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the Finalmice have the same mcu smoothing? Same MCU, probably?


----------



## qsxcv

yes, apparently most/all holtek firmwares have mcu smoothing...

personally i don't really notice it, at least immediately.

@bucake:
i meant 1-2ms at <=2000dpi
using mousecomparator is only accurate to 1ms or so

for sure the mcu smoothing contributes to 1ms of delay


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> maybe you should be wondering why it's an issue for you that some people choose to go through 1 minute of trouble to get rid of something that's probably not very beneficial to tracking performance


I don't have an issue with whatever you guys think improves your game performance - only the disconnect in between demanded sensor quality and built quality is...well fascinating.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> It's fascinating how 2 frames smoothing are a no go and people do stuff like roll back to a previous firmware version but those mouse buttons are fine cuz 40 bucks only bro!


Yeah this place hardly if ever tries to make sense with things like that. Makes lurking or signing up a toxic endeavour.

Those 2 frames will surely get you killed. *snicker*


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Makes lurking or signing up a toxic endeavour.


then go away?

is this a mice subforum, or a gamer subforum?
and who still believes sensor performance matters? it's virtually impossible to find a mouse with a sensor with which you could not become a pro with.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> then go away?


I don't have a problem with it, because I've learned this place is a good chunk of nonsense. It's more for new people or those who haven't joined, hence "lurking or signing up". You could be less reactive and understand the post but I digress.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> and who still believes sensor performance matters?


Case in point: you do, for firmware reasons listed above. That IS why you're skeptical on 2 frames of smoothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> it's virtually impossible to find a mouse with a sensor with which you could not become a pro with.


Which not only contradicts the feelings above but also reaffirms the position that these minor bouts with smoothing truly don't matter. I always say shape first for this reason.


----------



## Bucake

great


----------



## a_ak57

Nobody has an issue with 2 frames of smoothing considering that's just what the 3360 has inherently. People dislike where there's milliseconds (not frames) of added MCU smoothing though since there's no reason for it. If you're going to talk down to people maybe you should at least be familiar with the topic at hand.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> there's mcu smoothing lol
> 
> will cover in my review


Im not sure if its smoothing per se, i read somewhere that the HT68 series uses some weird pipelining stuff to achieve "full speed" usb, but dont quote me on that.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> People dislike where there's milliseconds (not frames) of added MCU smoothing though since there's no reason for it. If you're going to talk down to people maybe you should at least be familiar with the topic at hand.


That isn't up for debate. Of course people would want less processing overall. You're not going to feel those 2 frames to the point of downgrading over it though. And even then sensors with just as much smoothing as something like the 3988 with 4ms base it's still a perfectly serviceable sensor.

There's better things to complain about on a mouse. I'm not vouching for having added smoothing either. Just in those small doses it really isn't a problem.


----------



## bee17

The m1 and m2 buttons are just awful. Unless you have smaller hands and your clicking finger makes contact near the center of the button, like 1/2 inch or 1 inch from the top. Trying to click from the very top of m1 and m2 is not tactile at all and feels gross. Pulling downward on the mouse still has drag and feels more resistant.


----------



## SeanyC

@Peter Nixeus

Are you taking a look at different aftermarket skates to verify whether they fit? I saw something that suggested that earlier in the thread.

Also, I think aesthetically you should use the black product sticker on the bottom for the white models too since the bottom is black on both models.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Holtek itself is not really the problem, it's more or less the baddies attracted to using it that are the problem.

I can think of only 4 mice off the top of my head from decent sized vendors that have a Holtek mcu though. CM Storm Alcor, Mizar and the two Leetgion mice. I do remember one of the leetgion mice dropping polls though.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> CM Storm Alcor, Mizar and the two Leetgion mice. I do remember one of the leetgion mice dropping polls though.


Alcor and Mizar are using HT32 though, which is their ARM M3 line, as for all the other mice with HT68´s and HT82´s, you know where to find them.


----------



## Hejj

I just got mine today and after an hour or two of Ratz Instagib I can say I like the mouse. There was no drop in performance moving from g303 to the Revel but it is so much more comfortable to hold. Shame for the lack of driver though.

You guys really had me regretting my purchase with all these negative reports before it actually arrived, glad none of those claims held up for my revel.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Holtek itself is not really the problem, it's more or less the baddies attracted to using it that are the problem.
> 
> I can think of only 4 mice off the top of my head from decent sized vendors that have a Holtek mcu though. CM Storm Alcor, Mizar and the two Leetgion mice. I do remember one of the leetgion mice dropping polls though.


which mcu the best?


----------



## wareya

teensy 2.0 :^)


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> there are ways, dude.
> jk, fair enough. that red square one just seemed like better overall build quality to me. although apparently there are firmware issues, so whatever.
> 
> btw thanks for the kinzu "hype", it's pretty sweet mouse (just got mine).
> though - dunno what the cpi steps are, but that higher (default) one performs totally garbage on my pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lower one is alright, luckily


Did you buy a Kinzu v1 because of my shilling here on OCN?








~515 CPI at lowest step, ~1000 CPI at 2nd step, don't go above the first 2 steps, they're done through pixel subdivision and have insane input lag. Use 1.0.7 software, not 1.0.10 which updates the firmware or you get crazy angle snapping.


----------



## Bucake

can't be sure with impulsiveness, but yeah i think you've contributed









~515? it says 400 on this cool-ass box right here. in fact, it says it four times







not that the "400" was all that accurate with the MLT04..
but thanks for the warning actually, i was wondering what i should (not) install.

my opinion so far is, nice shell coating, somewhat disappointing texture on the sides, decent scroll wheel, nice M1, meh M2 (compared to M1), not a fan of the cable but i'm "spoilt" by razer DA3g.

one of few mice without side-buttons that's actually not crap, that i've come across


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> can't be sure with impulsiveness, but yeah i think you've contributed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~515? it says 400 on this cool-ass box right here. in fact, it says it four times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that the "400" was all that accurate with the MLT04..
> but thanks for the warning actually, i was wondering what i should (not) install.
> 
> my opinion so far is, nice shell coating, somewhat disappointing texture on the sides, decent scroll wheel, nice M1, meh M2 (compared to M1), not a fan of the cable but i'm "spoilt" by razer DA3g.
> 
> one of few mice without side-buttons that's actually not crap, that i've come across


My M2 in my Kinzu v1 had a "hairline" rattle, if I tapped it with my finger, it'd lift from the shell and rattle slightly. M1 was fine. I love the Kinzu shape and weight, it's wonderful, I wish more people gave the Kinzu some love.

The sensor is acceptable, not good, not bad, just acceptable, it's responsive but it has the same problem the MLT04 has where small pixel adjustments are just ignored by the sensor (as far as I've noticed.) but the sensor itself had some very nice acceleration, it was on a threshold and you can tell how quick to move the mouse to get acceleration, and it was always consistent where the cursor went.

If you got a Sudden Attack then it has D2F-01F main buttons, the clicks are absolutely wonderful because of it, nice and tactile, not uneven or anything.

The scroll wheel on my Kinzu loosened up a lot over time and eventually started double scrolling when I wanted to only scroll once, so be weary of that.


----------



## TK421

how can check for sensor rattle?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> how can check for sensor rattle?


Usually, you can just hear it. But one way is to tape a piece of white paper underneath to cover the sensor, then shake it and see if the cursor on your screen moves. If it does, then you definitely have sensor rattle


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> how can check for sensor rattle?


from qsxcv's *review* he covers '*lens rattle*' (see spoiler there)
Quote:


> 1. open paint, use the pencil tool
> 2. set the dpi to 12000
> 3. put a piece of tape over the sensor hole. Make sure the tape's surface is trackable by tapping it lightly. At 12000dpi, the cursor should jump quite a bit.
> 4. lift up the mouse, click to use the pencil tool of paint, and shake the mouse midair.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> from qsxcv's *review* he covers '*lens rattle*' (see spoiler there)


confirmed sensor rattle using the method above

logitech g502 doesn't have the same issue even when I drop the mouse to the table


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> teensy 2.0 :^)


Thats not a MCU though.


----------



## CorruptBE

Should have mine in a couple of days. It's in some depot in Belgium.


----------



## rmp459

I dunno, this is the most natural mouse I've grabbed out of the box in years.
I didn't run into any of the ergo QC issues people are talking about.

I do wish the led could be turned off or left solid or dimmed. Not a fan of the "breathing effect".

Maybe a V2 in the near future with some minor cleanup/changes. I have no big gripes with this thing at all, feels natural to me swapping from a za12. I just need to decide if I like the rear hump on the ZA12 more or not.


----------



## Aricil

I don't mind the side buttons/scroll wheel at all. The biggest issue here for me is the fact that the main mouse buttons actuate funny and sometimes feel like they get stuck inside the shell causing issues with actuation and also the fact that the skates are bad. When I move it back with any pressure on the ass end it drags on my mouse mat. I'm unsure if this has to do with QC issues or what but I am a bit disappointed. I am going to wait a while and perhaps ask for a new one. It says it's got a warranty for a year so I may also wait until Nixeus applies fixes they here from the community to the mouse and then ask for a replacement then. Just out of curiosity, does anyone know of any mouse skates which would work for this?


----------



## Stolfus

Posted about it earlier, but IME 3.0 hyperglides are working just fine for me. The Revel's skates are smaller then sensei/kinzu/kana so those won't work.


----------



## bee17

Pulling the mouse downwards creates disgusting drag, even after removing the label and trying to smooth out the edges of the feet. Maybe I can fix it with some of those IME hyperglides. But even with the drag problem gone, the m1 and m2 clicks are god awful.


----------



## bee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stolfus*
> 
> Posted about it earlier, but IME 3.0 hyperglides are working just fine for me. The Revel's skates are smaller then sensei/kinzu/kana so those won't work.


did you notice any problems with your mouse feet or any drag issues BEFORE you put on the hyperglides?


----------



## Stolfus

Not really, but I use a finger tip grip so I never really put pressure on the back of the mouse. The hyperglides are a bit thicker then the stock feet though, so that alone could help.


----------



## Aricil

Yes, I haven't done anything with the mouse and I'm having issues with the skates dragging very badly, as well as poor left/right mouse clicks. Overall, this mouse is so close to perfect but it has these 2 huge issues that makes me disapointed. I emailed Nixeus and will post back here when they reply to see what they say. Is it everyone having these issues? Cuz if so then it's a QC issue, and that actually makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stolfus*
> 
> Posted about it earlier, but IME 3.0 hyperglides are working just fine for me. The Revel's skates are smaller then sensei/kinzu/kana so those won't work.


Any particular brand?

EDIT: Didn't realize hyperglide was the brand name. Never knew there was a company just doing mouse skates.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> Any particular brand?
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realize hyperglide was the brand name. Never knew there was a company just doing mouse skates.


Links found on OP of 'Mouse Fetish Club'









*Hyperglide*
*Corepad*
*Hotline Games*
*Tiger Gaming*

I prefer Hyperglides and check if they make them first, then corepad, followed by Hotline.


----------



## Solrial

Got mine today. Weight and shape are good. Cable is flexible enough. Mouse feets glide pretty well on my QcK Heavy, no dragging. LMB and RMB are stiff especially RMB. I'm not a fan of LED breathing effect, would prefer it to be static. Side grip is what surprised me, it is grippy enough while still feel natural to touch, I thought it gonna be sticky and annoying.

Well, I expected it to disappoint me. Maybe I got lucky with QC. Overall I'm satisfied with what I got and probably gonna switch it to my main. I hope Nixeus fix the stiff click though.


----------



## Arizonian

Well, last summary. After two days of gaming I can't find any flaws that would keep someone from gaming with revel. I played mostly Overwatch and some CSGO.

Side buttons: I found the side button easy to click for punch in Overwatch without accidental clicking or miss clicking. It was OK to rest thumb upon it when anticipating use.

Scroll Wheel: I did not bind jump to scroll wheel in CSGO, I forgot, as I don't use it in game. I know the ZA line had this issue. I'm sure someone else will try. I had no problems scrolling through weapons.

Overall decent enough mouse at mass drop price of $39.99 if in this price range. Obviously not a perfect mouse which is evident in this thread with QC issues for some. Keep in mind this is not a high-end gaming mouse or internals no but neither was the price or should be your expectations going in.

Though I wasn't expecting it to be replacing my G900 at home, I really like the shape and glossy combo better than my ZA12 so it's going to work full time with me.

BTW I will be keeping the OP up to date with review links as they come in.

Had a fun weekend.


----------



## VESPA5

@Arizonian - I agree with you! I'm one of those freaks who have half a dozen different gaming mice, a couple of mechanical keyboards and a few PC gaming rigs. My go to mouse has been either my G303 or G900. Even at $39.99, the Revel just sorta made me go back to my DM1 Pro (non-S version - ha ha). Sure, they're both 'budget' mice, but sometimes it's gems like these that help you aim a lot better in quick paced FPS games. My cheapest feeling mouse (yet cost me $59.99) has been my DeathAdder Chroma. Feels dirt cheap but I can sure aim well with it. If there's anything about the Revel that I actually thought was a bother, it involved the M1 and M2 buttons. I think the 3360 sensor implementation is pretty decent. To be honest, I couldn't tell the difference between the 3360, the 3310 and 3366 (placebo effect maybe?). But if a company is going to slap around well known manufacturer names for switches (like Omron) at least implement them properly. With that, I'm looking forward to my DM1 Pro S to come in the mail. I actually got that mouse for FREE!


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travieso*
> 
> its plastic is outright from dvd box.
> 
> i know with this price kinda justifies the build quality but i expected something a little bit better.
> 
> it's the mouse with the worst build quality i've ever owned. (much worse than Kinzu 2/3 definitely worse than flimsy WMO)


After taking it apart, the shell plastic is like any other light weight mouse I've disassembled, so I wouldn't say that's a problem.

Trying different things, the preload/loose feeling comes from a little too much space between the top/bottom shell imo. If you apply pressure just behind the side buttons, the click will feel normal.


----------



## badben25

About the skates: Sensei skates and Kinzu/Kana skates are different. Skates for Kinzu and Kana are similar, and are smaller than any Sensei skates.

Sensei skates will work on the DM1 Pro S.

Kinzu/Kana skates might work on the Revel, but someone needs to tangibly confirm this.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badben25*
> 
> About the skates: Sensei skates and Kinzu/Kana skates are different. Skates for Kinzu and Kana are similar, and are smaller than any Sensei skates.
> 
> Sensei skates will work on the DM1 Pro S.
> 
> Kinzu/Kana skates might work on the Revel, but someone needs to tangibly confirm this.


Kinzu skates are too large to fit on the Revel.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Kinzu skates are too large to fit on the Revel.


If anything they are too small, but i think they would sort of work. I've used kinzu hyperglides on my old sensei before.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> If anything they are too small, but i think they would sort of work. I've used kinzu hyperglides on my old sensei before.


The Revel has tiny feet, the top feet on the Revel are much smaller than the feet on my Kinzu.


----------



## ronal

I just replaced the stock mousefeet with some hyperglides MS-3 and now the tracking is all messed up. The mouse doesn't track small movements at all, on top of that when I swipe my mouse left in CSGO, the crosshair shoots up and vice versa.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> I just replaced the stock mousefeet with some hyperglides MS-3 and now the tracking is all messed up. The mouse doesn't track small movements at all, on top of that when I swipe my mouse left in CSGO, the crosshair shoots up and vice versa.


3360 has very low native LOD. You didn't do something weird like put the hyperglides on top of the Revel's mousefeet, did you? There shouldn't be that much difference width-wise between the hyperglides and the original mousefeet the Revel came with, I'd think.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> I just replaced the stock mousefeet with some hyperglides MS-3 and now the tracking is all messed up. The mouse doesn't track small movements at all, on top of that when I swipe my mouse left in CSGO, the crosshair shoots up and vice versa.


Yeah the feet you put on are thicker so the LOD is set for the stock feet now it won't track - you'll have to figure out how to raise the LOD and if you can't then you'd have to go to thinner mouse feet

Alternatively you could just swipe the mouse back and fourth a thousand times every day until the skates thin lol


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> 3360 has very low native LOD. You didn't do something weird like put the hyperglides on top of the Revel's mousefeet, did you? There shouldn't be that much difference width-wise between the hyperglides and the original mousefeet the Revel came with, I'd think.


The tracking is somewhat better on my Qck+ than on the Puretrak Talent, too bad you can't adjust the LOD somehow on the mouse. I'm gonna buy 0.6mm and 0.28mm mousefeet from Takasta.


----------



## xtenglong

Didn't really have any QC issues with my revel. Only thing that bothered me was the travel distance before hitting the switches. Took it apart and used some stickers I never used. Added a layer to the LMB and RMB, and added two layers to the side buttons. It feels way better now. Going to be content until the S1 finally releases. Just poked two holes on the bottom to take my mouse apart, like how qsxcv did in his review.


----------



## m0uz

Still waiting for mine


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Still waiting for mine


So am I, i have yet to receive my tracking info.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> So am I, i have yet to receive my tracking info.


Oh dear...


----------



## bee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Didn't really have any QC issues with my revel. Only thing that bothered me was the travel distance before hitting the switches. Took it apart and used some stickers I never used. Added a layer to the LMB and RMB, and added two layers to the side buttons. It feels way better now. Going to be content until the S1 finally releases. Just poked two holes on the button to take my mouse apart, like how qsxcv did in his review.


what do i need to be able to do this


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Still waiting for mine


Same.

Mine's stuck at "customs" in Belgium


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee17*
> 
> what do i need to be able to do this


A small Phillips head screw driver to punch a hole through the bottom mouse feet and to unscrew the case. A set of stickers(I had spare stickers for rubiks cubes. I'm sure any sticker would do fine), scissors and tweezers. I tested out how much room I had to work with some printer paper. For the LMB and RMB, 4 layers would keep the button depressed, 3 was too close for my liking, and 2 layers seemed to be my sweet spot. I was originally going to cut up an old credit card to glue on, but that was way too thick. Stickers seemed to be the better choice anyway. I can always take it off if it turned out I didn't like it.


----------



## VESPA5

After about 6 hours with the mouse, it's not that bad. I don't think the clicks are that terrible. The sensor is fairly decent (although the 3366 on my G303 and G900 feel a lot snappier). BUT............... either it's just my copy or those side buttons are the most hair trigger-like buttons I've ever used. I usually assign grenades to the thumb buttons but on this mouse, they're placed in a way where you're almost accidentally triggering them a lot. At least in the few games I've played via BF4


----------



## Aricil

So I just got a reply from the people at Nixeus and they said that issues with the mouse clicks shouldn't be there. I will probably begin the RMA process to see if this happens again.


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> So I just got a reply from the people at Nixeus and they said that issues with the mouse clicks shouldn't be there. I will probably begin the RMA process to see if this happens again.


Please let us know if they make you pay for shipping and how long it takes to get a replacement.


----------



## Hejj

Please help me crowd-source the Nixeus Revel Real DPI:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UQYlimaADboAT-zgmmKxxXKXIFuyMQT03wFlyEuvVDY/edit#gid=0


----------



## raizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> The RMB being stiffer is because when you press it, the RMB button compresses into the center piece and creates drag. There is horizontal shift into that center piece, and if it were to snag on anything then it would get stuck. Mine doesn't get stuck atm, but you can see and feel it being compressed -- causing friction. The clearance of the gap between the buttons and the center piece is so small, and the material is so thin it just flexes inward on the RMB. LMB doesn't exhibit this problem. Overall, I find the latency + force to actuate too high for gaming. For an internet mouse it's certainly fine, albeit not that responsive so that new Logitech would be way better assuming the shape is comfortable. For gaming, even though the sensor is smooth, and it glides very nicely, losing so many milliseconds per click, it adds up too quickly.


I asked hoping that it was an issue some high-grit paper and/or a dremel could resolve.

I received mine (white) today. I notice no difference between the LMB & RMB regarding stiffness / responsiveness, etc. Latency was immediately noticeable. I don't game too much but i'll load up devil daggers or something else that requires articulated, precise responses later and see how I like it, but it will probably end up up at work. to echo your statements: glides well, and nice sensor. the wheel on the other hand feels 'clunky' (coming from a castor and avior).


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> Please help me crowd-source the Nixeus Revel Real DPI:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UQYlimaADboAT-zgmmKxxXKXIFuyMQT03wFlyEuvVDY/edit#gid=0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> *note: this is only for my particular unit.*
> 5 measurements of the 400dpi step against 10in of a ruler:
> 409.2, 408.9, 410.1, 408.6, 409.9
> So the dpi steps are about 2% too high. Fairly good.


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> So I just got a reply from the people at Nixeus and they said that issues with the mouse clicks shouldn't be there. I will probably begin the RMA process to see if this happens again.


Specifically you're referring to the button getting stuck on some presses, correct?


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> Specifically you're referring to the button getting stuck on some presses, correct?


Yes.


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*


What is the purpose of your reply?


----------



## Bucake

i thought you were asking for data. my bad i guess


----------



## Dogman7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Didn't really have any QC issues with my revel. Only thing that bothered me was the travel distance before hitting the switches. Took it apart and used some stickers I never used. Added a layer to the LMB and RMB, and added two layers to the side buttons. It feels way better now. Going to be content until the S1 finally releases. Just poked two holes on the bottom to take my mouse apart, like how qsxcv did in his review.


Doesn't this screw up the mousefeet? Like are they usable after? Not better to remove them first?


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> i thought you were asking for data. my bad i guess


i forgive you


----------



## Ino.

So I got this now (and the Rival 700) and the feet definitely drag for downward movement with slight pressure.

Clicks seem to be fine although right click is more hollow than left, but no sticking or anything. Sidebuttons are mushy as was to be expected. Full review later when I have time.

Also my 400 CPI step is actually 420.


----------



## dreamcaster

I've been using mine for the last couple of days now, very happy with it (got the black). It glides well and buttons feel good, the wheel "sounds" a little "cheap" when scrolling but does the job fine. Overall it's much nicer to use than my G303. I have been hanging out for a nice WMO clone for a while now, might also give the DM1 Pro S a go later on since the side buttons are a little more forward and the feet are a bit bigger to see which one I prefer. Overall I really like it, recommended


----------



## VESPA5

I'm on my 2nd day with this mouse. Probably the reason why this mouse feels a tad 'snappier' than my usual 3310 sensor mice is because the CPI/DPI is slightly higher than usual. This will either improve or throw your aim off (ex: 400 CPI is really 420 CPI, etc. etc.). It's not that bad. I actually prefer the slight pre-travel of these M1/M2 buttons versus any of the stiff and unusually highly rated Huano/Zowie M1/M2 buttons. But I'm surprised nobody really has made a big deal about the side buttons but me. My copy's side buttons are so sensitive, that I have to make sure nothing is assigned to them in-game. Also, with my grip, the side buttons are placed so far back, that I really have to bend my thumb back to hit the rear-most side button. Overall, it's not bad. When users on OCN showed the actual CPI results vs. what's stated on the box, I sorta knew there was some weird smoothing and higher than usual CPI settings going on with this mouse. Is it worth $39.99? I dunno. More like $29.99. I will now wait and see how this compares with my free copy of the DM1 Pro S coming shortly!


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogman7*
> 
> Doesn't this screw up the mousefeet? Like are they usable after? Not better to remove them first?


Nah, the holes are punched inwards. Don't notice a difference at all when using it. I preferred it this way in case I wanted to open my mouse up at any time.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I'm on my 2nd day with this mouse. Probably the reason why this mouse feels a tad 'snappier' than my usual 3310 sensor mice is because the CPI/DPI is slightly higher than usual. This will either improve or throw your aim off (ex: 400 CPI is really 420 CPI, etc. etc.). It's not that bad. I actually prefer the slight pre-travel of these M1/M2 buttons versus any of the stiff and unusually highly rated Huano/Zowie M1/M2 buttons. But I'm surprised nobody really has made a big deal about the side buttons but me. My copy's side buttons are so sensitive, that I have to make sure nothing is assigned to them in-game. Also, with my grip, the side buttons are placed so far back, that I really have to bend my thumb back to hit the rear-most side button. Overall, it's not bad. When users on OCN showed the actual CPI results vs. what's stated on the box, I sorta knew there was some weird smoothing and higher than usual CPI settings going on with this mouse. Is it worth $39.99? I dunno. More like $29.99. I will now wait and see how this compares with my free copy of the DM1 Pro S coming shortly!


Keep in mind it's got same sensor positioning, latency, and smoothing at 2100 CPI and up.

Shells is the differences it seems.


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

I have experienced my first issue with my mouse, the middle mouse button on my mouse registers as a double press when I single press it sometimes.

For example if I am opening a tab in a new tab with the middle mouse on my browser it will open up 2 of the same tab on a single press, sometimes it does this and sometimes it doesn't register at all.

I received mine from the MD promotion I at first noticed my MM button acting weird while I was in game on R6S (Rainbow Six Siege) and I couldn't deploy/use my operators special gadget as the button wasn't registering but while my down time browsing around the web I can see what happens as explained above it registers a single press/click as double or not at all as I can open 2 new tabs from a URL link with a single MM press.

I at first didn't experience any other issues people were having like the shell sticking mouse clicks etc... yes they sound a bit different but I don't think they feel majorly different to my fingers and the shape of the mouse is great coming from my AVIOR 7000.

Could Peter or someone get back to me on options/solutions for something like this?; are ya'll accepting RMA's?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4nd0m4n0n*
> 
> I have experienced my first issue with my mouse, the middle mouse button on my mouse registers as a double press when I single press it sometimes.
> 
> For example if I am opening a tab in a new tab with the middle mouse on my browser it will open up 2 of the same tab on a single press, sometimes it does this and sometimes it doesn't register at all.
> 
> I received mine from the MD promotion I at first noticed my MM button acting weird while I was in game on R6S (Rainbow Six Siege) and I couldn't deploy/use my operators special gadget as the button wasn't registering but while my down time browsing around the web I can see what happens as explained above it registers a single press/click as double or not at all as I can open 2 new tabs from a URL link with a single MM press.
> 
> I at first didn't experience any other issues people were having like the shell sticking mouse clicks etc... yes they sound a bit different but I don't think they feel majorly different to my fingers and the shape of the mouse is great coming from my AVIOR 7000.
> 
> Could Peter or someone get back to me on options/solutions for something like this?; are ya'll accepting RMA's?


It's probably just a bad switch. For the middle click and CPI buttons they are "YSA" switches which are probably crappy chinese things. Better to replace them with something decent, if you can, however it shouldn't be double clicking after such a short period of time.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> @Peter Nixeus
> 
> Are you taking a look at different aftermarket skates to verify whether they fit? I saw something that suggested that earlier in the thread.
> 
> Also, I think aesthetically you should use the black product sticker on the bottom for the white models too since the bottom is black on both models.


Yes I am. I'm also looking at our own solutions - but have not received any confirmation yet. I do admire people whom took the initiative and start doing mods on our mouse - very impressive!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4nd0m4n0n*
> 
> I have experienced my first issue with my mouse, the middle mouse button on my mouse registers as a double press when I single press it sometimes.
> 
> For example if I am opening a tab in a new tab with the middle mouse on my browser it will open up 2 of the same tab on a single press, sometimes it does this and sometimes it doesn't register at all.
> 
> I received mine from the MD promotion I at first noticed my MM button acting weird while I was in game on R6S (Rainbow Six Siege) and I couldn't deploy/use my operators special gadget as the button wasn't registering but while my down time browsing around the web I can see what happens as explained above it registers a single press/click as double or not at all as I can open 2 new tabs from a URL link with a single MM press.
> 
> I at first didn't experience any other issues people were having like the shell sticking mouse clicks etc... yes they sound a bit different but I don't think they feel majorly different to my fingers and the shape of the mouse is great coming from my AVIOR 7000.
> 
> Could Peter or someone get back to me on options/solutions for something like this?; are ya'll accepting RMA's?


Our tech support and warranty contact information is on the quick start guide or warranty card that came with the mouse I think. Just make sure to re-post what you stated or experienced in the e-mail. A video showing the issue would help a lot too. Thank-you!


----------



## crovean

anyone else got their mouse lost in limbo by any chance? i haven't had a status update since August 4, 2016 , 10:26 am and i'm unable to track it


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Mine is currently detained by Royal Mail. I've got a£14 surchage for import duties.

Pay up or else...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Mine is currently detained by Royal Mail. I've got a£14 surchage for import duties.
> 
> Pay up or else...


Feel bad for you that stinks.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crovean*
> 
> anyone else got their mouse lost in limbo by any chance? i haven't had a status update since August 4, 2016 , 10:26 am and i'm unable to track it


Same-ish here to Canada


----------



## fnade

My mouse got lost in tracking too, last update that it arrived in my country, and thats all... ?


----------



## Alya

This is because the tracking number for USPS gets turned off after leaving the USA and being given off to your country's carrier, it has happened very often before. Google for more info.


----------



## buckwheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I'm on my 2nd day with this mouse. Probably the reason why this mouse feels a tad 'snappier' than my usual 3310 sensor mice is because the CPI/DPI is slightly higher than usual. This will either improve or throw your aim off (ex: 400 CPI is really 420 CPI, etc. etc.)


Is this true with any other owners of the mouse? Is your 400 CPI higher like 420 CPI? It isn't that I don't believe you I just wanted to see what other users have noticed and if it is a issue with all of the Revels.


----------



## CorruptBE

It's an issue with like all the mice out there tbh, I wouldn't make a fuss out of it. My Zowie FK2 its 800 step is a whopping ~950 dpi


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnade*
> 
> My mouse got lost in tracking too, last update that it arrived in my country, and thats all... ?


Tracking numbers change when packages get handed to local post. That is if one is using post to send stuff.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buckwheat*
> 
> Is this true with any other owners of the mouse? Is your 400 CPI higher like 420 CPI? It isn't that I don't believe you I just wanted to see what other users have noticed and if it is a issue with all of the Revels.


I doubt you will find any mouse that is 100% exact on every CPI step. I think I read some where that all the mice may have minor variances either +/- and that what is the stated CPI step is approximate. As long as its not some crazy variance, like 800 CPI setting is measured at 1100, it should be fine.


----------



## m4gg0t

Finally got the mouse. I must say I love the shape, my sweet sweet sensei shape. Thumb buttons are ok, neither good or bad, i can live with them. The LMB button is good, the RMB is alright but has this weird feeling/ sound on release and the scroll wheel is ok. Overall, a decent mouse given the price. Have yet to play Overwatch with it.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Finally got the mouse. I must say I love the shape, my sweet sweet sensei shape. Thumb buttons are ok, neither good or bad, i can live with them. The LMB button is good, the RMB is alright but has this weird feeling/ sound on release and the scroll wheel is ok. Overall, a decent mouse given the price. Have yet to play Overwatch with it.


wait - didn't you say you live in Singapore?! Someone from Canada still have not gotten theirs yet - I find that kind of funny...


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> wait - didn't you say you live in Singapore?! Someone from Canada still have not gotten theirs yet - I find that kind of funny...


Haha yep, I live in Singapore.

Also the back hump area where your palm sits is a little smaller compared to a real sensei that I have. So it's not really 1 to 1 sensei clone btw, but close enough.

Comparing to my FK1 the sensor feeling is like sex, the difference in the feeling is really there. Have to play a real game for me to really know though.

After using it for a bit, I like everything about it, but 3 things: the RMB click feels so weird compared to the LMB, like it gets caught at the edge of the switch and comes back up, the LMB is so perfect its a shame the RMB isn't. The scroll wheel rattles scrolling up just like my DA and castor. The feet, omg the feet are horrible, they are dragging on my pad, feels like they are too thin.


----------



## VESPA5

I'm on my 3rd day gaming with this mouse. It's not as bad as people say it is (at least for my copy). I've accepted the fact that the side buttons are overly sensitive where I have nothing binded to them in-game. My LMB and RMB buttons feel okay. Compared to my DM1 Pro (non-S), the buttons on the Revel are quite pleasantly tactile but not overly stiff. They feel just about right. I guess 3 days worth of spamming both M1 and M2 buttons was enough to "break in" the mouse. Is it something that I'll use over my G303 that I paid less money for? Probably not. But overall, it's not that bad. QC issues aside, the mouse is okay. Just because my copy of any given mouse has a QC issue, doesn't mean everyone has the same issue. I'm pretty sure if data analytics for each mouse manufacturer were displayed, the less than 5% who do have a defective mouse are usually the most vocal about it and go onto reviewers' forums or places like.... OCN


----------



## Duality92

Mines stuck in some kind of limbo.

Also, it's shipped via USPS. Canada posts keeps the same tracking number. USPS says it's arrived in Canada, Canada post still says it's in the US.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Mines stuck in some kind of limbo.
> 
> Also, it's shipped via USPS. Canada posts keeps the same tracking number. USPS says it's arrived in Canada, Canada post still says it's in the US.


Probably held up in customs or one of the sorting centers.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Probably held up in customs or one of the sorting centers.


Most likely, but I've had many things come from the states via USPS and never had something like this happen so far, I mean the guy from Signapore got his first and I'm in the neighbor country to USA ¬_¬


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Most likely, but I've had many things come from the states via USPS and never had something like this happen so far, I mean the guy from Signapore got his first and I'm in the neighbor country to USA ¬_¬


Kinda weird, but customs in Singapore are quite eazy


----------



## IlIkeJuice

All right, first impressions, since I'm at work.

As usual, I got worried over nothing. None of the issues encountered so far. Everything feels, 'good'. Not outstanding, but perfectly fine.

LMB / RMB remind me of my FM, not crisp like 303 or FK1, I'd say actuation and force about middle ground too. Not FK1, but not super light either. Click sounds are on the loud side.

Wheel is OK, notchy but precise, not loud, better more precise than Zowies. No wheel rattle or wobble. WMB hard to press. Similar to FK1 which has a stiff wheel mouse button. but I never use it. People used to easy WMB will probably not like it.

Side buttons are OK too., and also on the loud side. Best I've used are my FK1, crisp, a little bit stiff, which is what I prefer (no accidental press). Side buttons much better than the FM, which are terrible, but still serviceable. Buttons aren't really in my way, access is OK, again similar to FK1.

Cable reminds me of Zowies, bit thicker, flexible.

Light is a 'breath' effect. Not sure why, not a fan, but don't care really. Yellow for me (1600 dpi).

Texture is rubbery, reminds me of FM texture. Fine by me.

Feet, well, I have no issues on my Goliathus Speed. They don't bite, or get in the way like some people mentioned.

Shape reminds me of a fatter Zowie FK1, maybe closer to a FK1+, ZA12 (never tried one, but I have a ZA11). Still not quite what I'd consider perfect, but better than ergo FM (stupid thumb groove) and FK (shaped like a anorexic skunk).

Cursor / tracking / feel, well I must say it feels really good out of the box. Dunno if subjective or whatever, but I prefer it to the FK1. Feels lighter, maybe better ergonomics, lower weight. Feels good anyway. Will try some Overwatch later this evening.

So all in all, it's a mouse, it's got buttons you can press, and you can move a cursor on the screen. Nothing bad to report, but really, it's all about the sensor, at this stage.

Overall, It's not outstanding, No really annoying flaw (stiff WMB, I guess for some people). Mostly interested in sensor, button stiffness, wheels, cable never really bothered me.

Would I recommend? Would I buy again? Given my model, yes. Sensor, first impression feels great, the rest is solid, it's light, it's not that expensive. I prefer it over Zowie's offerings.

Next, the DM1 Pro S. From what I read, it's a little 'better' overall, but it's a really good first try with no obvious problems and a great sensor.


----------



## m0uz

So, mine had apparently been delivered yesterday... obviously not to my house, though


----------



## SmashTV

Mine from woot has arrived this morning. I'll give initial thoughts later.


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> So, mine had apparently been delivered yesterday... obviously not to my house, though


That's what mine said, but I got the usual post office card come through like with anything I get from massdrop about paying the customs fee. If you haven't received the card yet call your local collection office and they should have it.

Edit: To give some first thoughts it's not a bad product, but I got my dm 1 pro s the same time and the difference in quality is like night and day sadly.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Mines stuck in some kind of limbo.


Mines stuck as Belgian Customs.

We could call it limbo just as well lol.


----------



## SmashTV

Just opened up my glossy variant. Well the packaging wasn't fully closed which was an actual "lol" moment. The inside cardboard wasn't fully compressed and the tip end pushed back on the lid.

Otherwise, the shape is fine. Little nicked paint in the rear but no biggie. Glossy grip is superb. Clicks are also fine, about the same as my X5. Side buttons are light. I like them a lot. The wheel is fine. The glide is fine.

QC lottery or overblown, you decide once you get it. Will use for a week or so and judge if it's worth keeping or selling.


----------



## nillington

Just fired mine up and figured I'd join the impressions party. I'll mostly be comparing between this and the Roccat KPM I've been using for a while.

Putting the Revel in my hand, I have a hard time differentiating it between a stock office mouse. It looks and feels unimpressive. The LED peeks out of the gaps between the shell and side buttons which feel like they're attached the mouse with the flimsiest piece of plastic they could find. The primary clicks are unimpressive, but not bad or hindering in any way. They work, and that's all they need to do .The wheel is much the same: it works, but can't touch the KPM, which has the best wheel and best build quality/materials I've ever seen in a mouse. The Revel's glide is sufficient. In fact, that's the word I'd use to describe the feel of the mouse overall; sufficient, whereas the KPM felt excellent. Nixeus is an American company, and Roccat is German: these mice, in terms of feel, are a Ford and a BMW respectively.

The shape is good. It's the Sensei shape obviously, and shape preference is purely subjective so I won't say much about it. I'll say that I have no problems with Nixeus' implementation of the shape: no weird gaps, no sharp edges against my hand, it works. I got the glossy variant, and it sticks well to my hand, which is the one place the Revel beats the KPM I can't tell which shape I prefer between this and the KPM, but they both work for me - 19cm hands, fingertip-ish claw grip.

So if I drew my verdict here, I'd stick with the KPM. It just feels better in practically every aspect. But the thing is, when I get in-game, I don't care how cheap the mouse feels. I'm not focusing on that, I just need it to become an extension of my brain.

The performance of this mouse is superb. The 3360 sensor is great , the click latency is fine, the clicks themselves feel fine enough to not distract me, and the side buttons don't get in the way - which is good because they are _light_. The Revel itself is also light, and like I said before, glides fine and sticks to my hand well, so swiping the mouse feels natural. I forget all about the cheapness and just hit shots, because there's nothing about this mouse that prevents me from doing that. It works. It's sufficient, and I can't really complain.

So yeah, it looks cheap, feels cheap, but goes like a bat out of hell when you fire up a game. In a previous post, I compared it to a Corvette, and I stand by that. It doesn't have all the refinement of a BMW or Ferrari, but it's got one _hell_ of an engine and won't do anything to hold you back. Sure, the dash is plastic and the panel gaps spark memories of the nether regions of that cheap hooker your buddies hired to finish off your 21st birthday party, but when you put your foot down, _the thing just *goes*_, and that's all I really need it to do.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nillington*
> 
> Just fired mine up and figured I'd join the impressions party. I'll mostly be comparing between this and the Roccat KPM I've been using for a while.
> 
> Putting the Revel in my hand, I have a hard time differentiating it between a stock office mouse. It looks and feels unimpressive. The LED peeks out of the gaps between the shell and side buttons which feel like they're attached the mouse with the flimsiest piece of plastic they could find. The primary clicks are unimpressive, but not bad or hindering in any way. They work, and that's all they need to do .The wheel is much the same: it works, but can't touch the KPM, which has the best wheel and best build quality/materials I've ever seen in a mouse. The Revel's glide is sufficient. In fact, that's the word I'd use to describe the feel of the mouse overall; sufficient, whereas the KPM felt excellent. Nixeus is an American company, and Roccat is German: these mice, in terms of feel, are a Ford and a BMW respectively.
> 
> The shape is good. It's the Sensei shape obviously, and shape preference is purely subjective so I won't say much about it. I'll say that I have no problems with Nixeus' implementation of the shape: no weird gaps, no sharp edges against my hand, it works. I got the glossy variant, and it sticks well to my hand, which is the one place the Revel beats the KPM I can't tell which shape I prefer between this and the KPM, but they both work for me - 19cm hands, fingertip-ish claw grip.
> 
> So if I drew my verdict here, I'd stick with the KPM. It just feels better in practically every aspect. But the thing is, when I get in-game, I don't care how cheap the mouse feels. I'm not focusing on that, I just need it to become an extension of my brain.
> 
> The performance of this mouse is superb. The 3360 sensor is great , the click latency is fine, the clicks themselves feel fine enough to not distract me, and the side buttons don't get in the way - which is good because they are _light_. The Revel itself is also light, and like I said before, glides fine and sticks to my hand well, so swiping the mouse feels natural. I forget all about the cheapness and just hit shots, because there's nothing about this mouse that prevents me from doing that. It works. It's sufficient, and I can't really complain.
> 
> So yeah, it looks cheap, feels cheap, but goes like a bat out of hell when you fire up a game. In a previous post, I compared it to a Corvette, and I stand by that. It doesn't have all the refinement of a BMW or Ferrari, but it's got one _hell_ of an engine and won't do anything to hold you back. Sure, the dash is plastic and the panel gaps spark memories of the nether regions of that cheap hooker your buddies hired to finish off your 21st birthday party, but when you put your foot down, _the thing just *goes*_, and that's all I really need it to do.


dat ending.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nillington*
> 
> So yeah, it looks cheap, feels cheap, but goes like a bat out of hell when you fire up a game. In a previous post, I compared it to a Corvette, and I stand by that. It doesn't have all the refinement of a BMW or Ferrari, but it's got one _hell_ of an engine and won't do anything to hold you back. Sure, the dash is plastic and the panel gaps spark memories of the nether regions of that cheap hooker your buddies hired to finish off your 21st birthday party, but when you put your foot down, _the thing just *goes*_, and that's all I really need it to do.


Mice are so subjective. Some say it's the sensor or build quality (I love my DA with its 3989 and $15 feeling body slapped with a $59.99 price tag), some even say it's the price (my G900 is the most expensive mouse i have, but if I wanted to play competitively, hell no, I'll use my $25 G303 or EC2-A that I got for $40 thanks to BenQ fudging my order and sending me a ZA12 by mistake), but if you play well in general, the mouse is basically just an extension of your hand and skill and it shouldn't really matter. If you're just a mediocre to very bad player in general playing [enter game of your choice here] on a $500 mouse with the best optical sensor in the galaxy won't magically give you skills that you get from experience, practice and learning.


----------



## SmashTV

So far no issues in Quake tonight. Clicks are fine and the wheel is better than I expected.


----------



## VESPA5

Quite frankly, the mouse isn't bad at all. From the feedback I've read here on OCN, it's either uber terrible or okay (with a few high praises). But for $39.99, it's not that bad. I can actually play well with it. But if I want to compete, I'll go to my $25 G303 or my DeathAdder Chroma.

I think manufacturers are going to milk the 3360 hype train for as long as they can earn a buck or two. I just never understood the love for the Steelseries Sensei shape. As for sensors, I actually don't mind the good 'ol 3310s and 3988/3989 sensors. First World Problems................


----------



## SmashTV

At ~$25 I paid I'd say it's a little steal. Side clicks emit a hollow feeling but that's really nitpicking. I have a little bit more pretravel on the right click but it's fairly nonexistent in actual use. I get my click. I don't hear creaking and the feet got better after some use. Otherwise there's some exaggerated complaints and I'm sure some are real but as my mouse currently stands - with one night - it's pretty good thus far on an initial impression. Longevity is going to make or break the mouse for me.

This is my first REAL time with a Sensei shape and it's good in gloss. I'd probably like it less in rubber despite having sweaty hands. I would hope they make them ambidextrous or drop a mirrored mold in the future so lefties can get in.


----------



## crovean

http://puu.sh/qxhfL/33d55cfca1.png

a friend of mine had his update 8 hours later and got it yesterday morning after all the appropriate tracking updates.


----------



## drez

First impressions from me:

-nice and light
-moderately stiff clicks. Reducing travel helps a bit
-build quality is decent but doesnt look super great.
-shape is good. Must be Sensei muscle memory coming back
-skates OK
-LED always on but can be fixed with permanent maker
-sensor rattled, but this also can be fixed
-Cable is fine - quite light and flexible
-Packaging is basic but who cares
-Scroll is good so far.


----------



## m0uz

YAS! A 14 QUID CUSTOMS CHARGE! YALDI!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crovean*
> 
> http://puu.sh/qxhfL/33d55cfca1.png
> 
> a friend of mine had his update 8 hours later and got it yesterday morning after all the appropriate tracking updates.


Wow. I didn't realize shipping overseas for something that weighs less than a pound would be such a chore. I've received a replacement Castor from Mionix shipped from Sweden to California in less than a week. And Fnatic shipped me a G1 from London to California in less than a week as well. I guess internationally, customs just can't trust anything shipped from "Ze Americanz" lol.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> Edit: To give some first thoughts it's not a bad product, but I got my dm 1 pro s the same time and the difference in quality is like night and day sadly.


Well, it's better for sure. Night and day is a bit hyperbolic. But yeah, the DM1 Pro S is... fantastic







Revel 7/10, DM1 Pro S is a 8.5/10 for me. No issues on the performance front from either, it's more the general feel. One very good mouse, one great mouse.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Well, it's better for sure. Night and day is a bit hyperbolic. But yeah, the DM1 Pro S is... fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revel 7/10, DM1 Pro S is a 8.5/10 for me. No issues on the performance front from either, it's more the general feel. One very good mouse, one great mouse.


I own both the DM1 Pro S and Revel. I can play well on both of them. They literally feel like the same mouse with a difference in side buttons. To be fair, I think both mice are worth the bang for the buck ($39.99 if you know where to shop). It boils down to the shape, size, buttons and feel. I think the sensor helps but there are so many 3310 implementations out there that seem to be just as good (like the Rival 300 for about $30-$40 w/3310 sensor) or the good 'ol G303 for $25-$30 with the 3366 (if you're lucky, you can nab a copy that does NOT have sensor rattle)


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Well, it's better for sure. Night and day is a bit hyperbolic.


IMO no it's not hyperbole, I have a glossy and rubber so unless I was super unlucky in the QC lottery I'd say the difference is build quality is major. In terms of performance they're pretty much the same, and for a cheap mouse the revel is fine.

It's more like they're in different market segments. The revel is your entry level executive saloon with a nice engine, the dm the better mid range saloon with the same engine but an upgraded leather interior.


----------



## mikesn

Duplicate post.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yes I am. I'm also looking at our own solutions - but have not received any confirmation yet. I do admire people whom took the initiative and start doing mods on our mouse - very impressive!
> Our tech support and warranty contact information is on the quick start guide or warranty card that came with the mouse I think. Just make sure to re-post what you stated or experienced in the e-mail. A video showing the issue would help a lot too. Thank-you!


I'll have to second the mouse feet dragging thing - I have another unit to test here (glossy) and it appears the bottom feet in particular drag when pulled/pushed in a vertical direction on a qck+ pad.

Honestly, of all the quality control concerns, I feel like this would be the one to sort out first - you guys are going to be dinged pretty hard in reviews if a good % of people's feet aren't actually gliding well on standard gaming pads. I'm going to attempt to use some PTFE tape to fix this, but having replacement feet that don't drag would be the ideal solution.


----------



## BWAS1000

I don't know if you guys are too fussy, if you really got a bad unit from the batch, or if I'm just not enough of a mouse guy to really find fault. It glides fine, its super light, the clicks are a bit stiff if I press closer to the center, but I think thats more of a moments idea than the revel's problem. Buttons also don't get stuck, and it feels nice to use.

And believe it or not, I don't see much difference between the revel and my EVGA X3L in terms of tracking, maybe its because of the fact that I haven't used a mouse in a week or so, but i don't see a difference.

I'd love some install-free software for the Revel. So I can customise lighting. It looks like an RGB LED inside it, so if I an make it a shade of pink at 1200dpi (I love pink as an accent colour, just need and RGB keyboard now) Adding macros and rebinding the side buttons would also be nice.

tl;dr I like the mouse, and have no issues with it so far, I'm going to jump into CoD 4 one more the try it again. Just need software for it now.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I don't know if you guys are too fussy, if you really got a bad unit from the batch, or if I'm just not enough of a mouse guy to really find fault. It glides fine, its super light, the clicks are a bit stiff if I press closer to the center, but I think thats more of a moments idea than the revel's problem. Buttons also don't get stuck, and it feels nice to use.


If you haven't noticed already, some of the most nitpickiest and analytical things about tech related stuff is talked about here on OCN. Hell, I'm even guilty of being overly critical about some random mouse I used.

As for the Revel, it's a no frills mouse that works just fine. If someone finds a defect here or there, RMA it or make use of the warranty. And since I own both the Revel and DM1 Pro S, I can honestly say that neither one has an advantage over each other. They're basically almost the same mouse. Aside from the side button placement, I can't tell the friggin' difference in performance in-game!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If you haven't noticed already, some of the most nitpickiest and analytical things about tech related stuff is talked about here on OCN. Hell, I'm even guilty of being overly critical about some random mouse I used.
> 
> As for the Revel, it's a no frills mouse that works just fine. If someone finds a defect here or there, RMA it or make use of the warranty. And since I own both the Revel and DM1 Pro S, I can honestly say that neither one has an advantage over each other. They're basically almost the same mouse. Aside from the side button placement, I can't tell the friggin' difference in performance in-game!


OCN mouse section is like the Simon Cowell or music or the Gordon Ramsay of cuisine.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If you haven't noticed already, some of the most nitpickiest and analytical things about tech related stuff is talked about here on OCN. Hell, I'm even guilty of being overly critical about some random mouse I used.
> 
> As for the Revel, it's a no frills mouse that works just fine. If someone finds a defect here or there, RMA it or make use of the warranty. And since I own both the Revel and DM1 Pro S, I can honestly say that neither one has an advantage over each other. They're basically almost the same mouse. Aside from the side button placement, I can't tell the friggin' difference in performance in-game!


I have noticed it, and while there's nothing inherently wrong with it, the vast fussiness of everyone makes it more difficult to make a choice. I was getting so worried waiting for my revel and then when I do get it, it's perfect.
I'm not used to the mouse, but that's because I'm not using my desk pad, and the pad I am using is too small. The cable is still tied up since my flight is tonight, and I'm not gripping it properly because my hands are sweaty and I don't want to mess up the mouse with sweat just yet


----------



## a_ak57

You guys would have a point if this was people complaining about the 3310 being a "garbage" sensor compared to 3360 or whatever, but people in this thread have been reporting physical issues like stiff/uneven-feeling M1/M2 and mushy side buttons and the like. There's nothing wrong with talking about that kind of stuff because it's entirely possible the mouse has QC issues (like the Aurora, we were better off for people actually complaining and making the QC issues known).


----------



## Bucake

then again, plenty of people on this forum confuse stating with complaining.

even more so, people seem to be forgetting that subjectivity is a thing?
if 007 returns a mouse because the buttons feel crappy to him, then that's completely valid. but for some reason there are people here saying that he is just nitpicking, and that he is whining, and he's making a big deal out of nothing, and he is wrong, etc
funnily enough, i see the most complaining come from those who (incorrectly) accuse others of complaining

it's all about perspective, standards, subjectivity, etc


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I have noticed it, and while there's nothing inherently wrong with it, the vast fussiness of everyone makes it more difficult to make a choice. I was getting so worried waiting for my revel and then when I do get it, it's perfect.
> I'm not used to the mouse, but that's because I'm not using my desk pad, and the pad I am using is too small. The cable is still tied up since my flight is tonight, and I'm not gripping it properly because my hands are sweaty and I don't want to mess up the mouse with sweat just yet


I get the point about being overly nitpicky, but I don't think "mouse feet literally scraping the mouse pad on some units" is a minor nitpick, it's something physically wrong with the mouse feet on some percentage of units. Ino is putting together a review, for example, and indicated his unit has the same thing. I think the Revel is otherwise a good mouse but the fact that a reasonable percentage of people seem to be having basic quality control issues like this is not going to be awesome for Nixeus come review time. Pointing this out so they can do something about it might well help them.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> You guys would have a point if this was people complaining about the 3310 being a "garbage" sensor compared to 3360 or whatever, but people in this thread have been reporting physical issues like stiff/uneven-feeling M1/M2 and mushy side buttons and the like. There's nothing wrong with talking about that kind of stuff because it's entirely possible the mouse has QC issues (like the Aurora, we were better off for people actually complaining and making the QC issues known).


This goes for any mouse in regards to QC issues. It doesn't happen too often, but I've had issues with Zowie, Mionix and Logitech. Amazingly enough, the mouse I've had zero QC issues with are with Razer (despite their reputation for QC related products). Also, people like myself can tend to make a pimple seem like Mt. Everest. I remember one of my friends was trying to sell me his EC1-A because he thought the mouse buttons had a weird thunk feeling. When I personally tried it, I was like: "What thunk? What the hell are you talking about?" Basically, 3 things could be happening when it comes to a QC related issue and mice: 1) It's real and you should RMA it 2) It's not real and we're making mountains out of pimples but you should RMA it anyway for peace of mind 3) It's real and you notice it and you should RMA it









Basically, when in doubt, if you can, RMA, exchange or return it.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> I get your point about being overly nitpicky, but I don't think "mouse feet literally scraping the mouse pad on some units" is a minor nitpick, it's something physically wrong with the mouse feet on some percentage of units. Ino is putting together a review, for example, and indicated his unit has the same thing. I think the Revel is otherwise a good mouse but the fact that a reasonable percentage of people seem to be having basic quality control issues like this is not going to be awesome for Nixeus come review time. Pointing this out so they can do something about it might well help them.


As I said, my model is fine, and that's not a nitpick, I did say that unless there really is an issue, then people are just being fussy. The dragging feet is a QC issue however and I think Nixeus should make good on it.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> I'll have to second the mouse feet dragging thing - I have another unit to test here (glossy) and it appears the bottom feet in particular drag when pulled/pushed in a vertical direction on a qck+ pad.
> 
> Honestly, of all the quality control concerns, I feel like this would be the one to sort out first - you guys are going to be dinged pretty hard in reviews if a good % of people's feet aren't actually gliding well on standard gaming pads. I'm going to attempt to use some PTFE tape to fix this, but having replacement feet that don't drag would be the ideal solution.


It is one of the first things we are sorting out first. I'm just waiting on confirmation on my requests.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Didn't really have any QC issues with my revel. Only thing that bothered me was the travel distance before hitting the switches. Took it apart and used some stickers I never used. Added a layer to the LMB and RMB, and added two layers to the side buttons. It feels way better now. Going to be content until the S1 finally releases. Just poked two holes on the bottom to take my mouse apart, like how qsxcv did in his review.


I did this on mouse 1 and 2, along with sanding the inner shell of the buttons. I was concerned about quick wear on paper or vinyl stickers, so I cut up some .28mm tiger mouse feet I had laying around.

Works good, thanks for the idea.

The last thing I'm going to do is put some grip tape on the sides because it is a bit slippy to me.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This goes for any mouse in regards to QC issues. It doesn't happen too often, but I've had issues with Zowie, Mionix and Logitech. Amazingly enough, the mouse I've had zero QC issues with are with Razer (despite their reputation for QC related products). Also, people like myself can tend to make a pimple seem like Mt. Everest. I remember one of my friends was trying to sell me his EC1-A because he thought the mouse buttons had a weird thunk feeling. When I personally tried it, I was like: "What thunk? What the hell are you talking about?" Basically, 3 things could be happening when it comes to a QC related issue and mice: 1) It's real and you should RMA it 2) It's not real and we're making mountains out of pimples but you should RMA it anyway for peace of mind 3) It's real and you notice it and you should RMA it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, when in doubt, if you can, RMA, exchange or return it.


It's much different to talk about possible QC issues with an established company like Mionix or Logitech vs a newbie using a generic ODM mouse. It's why I mentioned the Aurora. That went beyond "just RMA because you have a one-off problem" to "Oh turns out this mouse actually just has a ton of issues, buyers beware."

Not saying the Revel is as terrible as the Aurora, I'm just saying it's not out of the realm of possibility and that the chance is vastly higher for a newbie using an ODM mouse compared to Logitech and co. So it's helpful for people to discuss their issues and wrong to shush them away with their "nitpicks" about bad clicks and dragging feet and such. Besides, you aren't really seeing these types of comments with the Pro S anyway so I'd be inclined to believe they're valid.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It is one of the first things we are sorting out first. I'm just waiting on confirmation on my requests.


I'm hoping you guys get this sorted out. I'm very fond of mine.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I'm hoping you guys get this sorted out. I'm very fond of mine.


I think it's a decent mouse. I actually think the M1/M2 buttons are less stiff than the DM1 Pro S M1/M2 buttons. But overall, it literally feels like I bought 2 of the same mouse give or take a half millimeter here or there and different side buttons


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I think it's a decent mouse. I actually think the M1/M2 buttons are less stiff than the DM1 Pro S M1/M2 buttons. But overall, it literally feels like I bought 2 of the same mouse give or take a half millimeter here or there and different side buttons


I remember seeing people right here on OCN saying it was better to buy the Nixeus than to pay extra for the same mouse at DreamMachines. I wonder how they feel now?

To those with dragging feet, how exactly does that feel?


----------



## IlIkeJuice

The main design 'flaw' as far as I'm concerned is the stiff m3, which doesn't bother me but I know will bother some.

The shape, well, it's OK, still too much of a 'wedge'. I prefer higher mouse buttons, like DA, WMO, FM2015.

Rest would be incremental improvements. Software, sides are bare plastic, buttons can use a bit more 'sharpness' and less stiff, still don't like the blinking lights...


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> The main design 'flaw' as far as I'm concerned is the stiff m3, which doesn't bother me but I know will bother some.
> 
> The shape, well, it's OK, still too much of a 'wedge'. I prefer higher mouse buttons, like DA, WMO, FM2015.
> 
> Rest would be incremental improvements. Software, sides are bare plastic, buttons can use a bit more 'sharpness' and less stiff, still don't like the blinking lights...


The lighting position is ideal for me. Just need to make my 1200dpi step magenta or something of the sort.


----------



## m4gg0t

After playing Overwatch and WoW this pass 2 days with the mouse, I've decided to go back to to my FK1. The difference in the feeling of the LMB and RMB is really annoying. The LMB is much stiffer to press compaired to the RMB and the feet dragging on my pad is a big no go. Other then this 2 issues the mouse is otherwise perfect.

Maybe when these issues are sorted we early adopters could get a RMA?


----------



## 0verpowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nillington*
> 
> Just fired mine up and figured I'd join the impressions party. I'll mostly be comparing between this and the Roccat KPM I've been using for a while.
> 
> Putting the Revel in my hand, I have a hard time differentiating it between a stock office mouse. It looks and feels unimpressive. The LED peeks out of the gaps between the shell and side buttons which feel like they're attached the mouse with the flimsiest piece of plastic they could find. The primary clicks are unimpressive, but not bad or hindering in any way. They work, and that's all they need to do .The wheel is much the same: it works, but can't touch the KPM, which has the best wheel and best build quality/materials I've ever seen in a mouse. The Revel's glide is sufficient. In fact, that's the word I'd use to describe the feel of the mouse overall; sufficient, whereas the KPM felt excellent. Nixeus is an American company, and Roccat is German: these mice, in terms of feel, are a Ford and a BMW respectively.
> 
> The shape is good. It's the Sensei shape obviously, and shape preference is purely subjective so I won't say much about it. I'll say that I have no problems with Nixeus' implementation of the shape: no weird gaps, no sharp edges against my hand, it works. I got the glossy variant, and it sticks well to my hand, which is the one place the Revel beats the KPM I can't tell which shape I prefer between this and the KPM, but they both work for me - 19cm hands, fingertip-ish claw grip.
> 
> So if I drew my verdict here, I'd stick with the KPM. It just feels better in practically every aspect. But the thing is, when I get in-game, I don't care how cheap the mouse feels. I'm not focusing on that, I just need it to become an extension of my brain.
> 
> The performance of this mouse is superb. The 3360 sensor is great , the click latency is fine, the clicks themselves feel fine enough to not distract me, and the side buttons don't get in the way - which is good because they are _light_. The Revel itself is also light, and like I said before, glides fine and sticks to my hand well, so swiping the mouse feels natural. I forget all about the cheapness and just hit shots, because there's nothing about this mouse that prevents me from doing that. It works. It's sufficient, and I can't really complain.
> 
> So yeah, it looks cheap, feels cheap, but goes like a bat out of hell when you fire up a game. In a previous post, I compared it to a Corvette, and I stand by that. It doesn't have all the refinement of a BMW or Ferrari, but it's got one _hell_ of an engine and won't do anything to hold you back. Sure, the dash is plastic and the panel gaps spark memories of the nether regions of that cheap hooker your buddies hired to finish off your 21st birthday party, but when you put your foot down, _the thing just *goes*_, and that's all I really need it to do.


Agreed. If you value in-game performance above all-else, there isn't a better mouse at $40. I think if they came out with a higher-end edition for $10 more with upgraded materials/functions, it'd hit the sweet spot.


----------



## Aricil

I actually just got done talking through one of their representatives through email. His name was Josh. Overall, he was really nice, and I told him about some of the issues that I and others in the community were experiencing, namely the feet dragging and the odd mouse clicks. He sent me an email attatchment so that I can ship the mouse back without paying for shipping and he asked if he could open the mouse up when it got there so he could test it out and replicate the issues I was experiencing. Overall, he was very cordial. I think that Nixeus really is trying here and from what I've read there are people here that haven't had these issues, so if that's the case, then it is just a QC problem. Time will tell when I get my replacement back if it has the same issues or not. Overall, I really think that they have something special here. The main reason I wanted to support this one instead of the DM1 S was the rubber cord. When I get my replacement mouse I'll make sure to come back and tell you guys if it's still having issues or not.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> I actually just got done talking through one of their representatives through email. His name was Josh. Overall, he was really nice, and I told him about some of the issues that I and others in the community were experiencing, namely the feet dragging and the odd mouse clicks. He sent me an email attatchment so that I can ship the mouse back without paying for shipping and he asked if he could open the mouse up when it got there so he could test it out and replicate the issues I was experiencing. Overall, he was very cordial. I think that Nixeus really is trying here and from what I've read there are people here that haven't had these issues, so if that's the case, then it is just a QC problem. Time will tell when I get my replacement back if it has the same issues or not. Overall, I really think that they have something special here. The main reason I wanted to support this one instead of the DM1 S was the rubber cord. When I get my replacement mouse I'll make sure to come back and tell you guys if it's still having issues or not.


Please do. To me the mark of a good company is not making no mistakes, but fixing mistakes when you do make them.
We had Hype in the Revel, and in the Moda keyboards, and I also grabbed their Arc BT speaker, and the presentation there was good, so I want to see them make things right with those who have QC issues.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Please do. To me the mark of a good company is not making no mistakes, but fixing mistakes when you do make them.
> We had Hype in the Revel, and in the Moda keyboards, and I also grabbed their Arc BT speaker, and the presentation there was good, so I want to see them make things right with those who have QC issues.


I wish Mionix and Fnatic would do the same. The Castor hasn't had a firmware update (or any kind of fix to address the click latency issue) since November 2015! And Fnatic hasn't released any support or firmware update on their G1 to address the sensor jitter and LOD issues. Mionix makes great mice but it's not all about the craftsmanship. How about some customer support?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I wish Mionix and Fnatic would do the same. The Castor hasn't had a firmware update (or any kind of fix to address the click latency issue) since November 2015! And Fnatic hasn't released any support or firmware update on their G1 to address the sensor jitter and LOD issues. Mionix makes great mice but it's not all about the craftsmanship. How about some customer support?


I saw so many people complaining about that. While I still want and probably will buy a Flick G1, and I am not fussy about LOD or jitter (I played CoD happily with an Anker mini mouse) adjusting LOD and low jitter are characteristics of the 3310 sensor from what I understand. It really should be a part of the mouse software package


----------



## Stolfus

So after using my Revel some more, the LMB has developed some horizontal wiggle and it now rubs/catches against the plastic as other people have experienced.


----------



## Dogman7

Just got mine. Not quite sure how you can screw up mouse feet of all things.

This is me just pulling down my mouse, not even putting extra pressure on the mouse:



Anyone have any suggestions on what to do about this? this will just ruin my mousepad after a while.


----------



## ncck

Woah that's crazy, my revel feet are gliding completely fine.. can you screenshot your actual mouse feet close up; I want to see if there's anything obvious wrong by eye


----------



## Dogman7

Looks like they're placed like everyone else's. Nothing weird about em by eye.

It works better on the qck+ since its not as spongey but yea im not gonna switch mousepads just cause of crappy mousefeet.

edit: Pic:


----------



## m4gg0t

It seems like the feet are too thin and the edges of where the feet are, the plastic borders of them are the ones that actually scratching on the pad


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogman7*
> 
> Just got mine. Not quite sure how you can screw up mouse feet of all things.
> 
> This is me just pulling down my mouse, not even putting extra pressure on the mouse:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on what to do about this? this will just ruin my mousepad after a while.


Wow. The only way I can replicate that issue is if I'm pushing down on the rear of my Revel. Other than that, I guess I'm one of the few that received a copy where there hasn't been any issue with the skates. My Revel glides quite effortlessly on my Goliathus Speed Mat.


----------



## ncck

Ok here is my Revel review after using it for a while. Before the review I want to say I had something weird occur. When first plugging in the mouse and the 'driver installing' both my LMB/RMB didn't work. I rebooted my PC and even then they didn't work. The sensor was moving and I thought my unit was dead - I then cycled through the DPI steps and after that they began to work.. not entirely sure what happened there. It has been working fine ever since - and the first time I've ever had that happen with a mouse.

*Shape:* 7/10
It's a standard safe shape, no 'forced' grip style for it and can be used by many. I'd say palm grip for bigger hands doesn't feel great because your pinky will be bent kind of oddly. For other grips seems to be fine. I personally prefer something a little taller in the back, maybe wider etc.. I just don't feel 'one' with the mouse in my hand. This is preference 100%

*Sensor:* 10/10
It's easy to see why the 3360/3366 are the best, once you use it you will immediately notice. It's not only 'smoother' it's extremely consistent and feels like there's no acceleration or error what so ever.. this sensor is perfect for the muscle memory freaks because it's just you and the sensor. Once you learn it that's it - even if better came out than this you probably wouldn't need it

*Cord*: 9.5/10
Rubber, flexible, and not annoying. Stress reliever also doesn't make mousepad contact - simple and to the point. Beats braided every time. Only reason it's not 10/10 is because the paracord is better but I don't think we'll ever see that out of a factory

*Coating*: 7/10
Using the black rubberized version it's ok, not very slippery but not too grippy. Usable without complaint. The better 'rubber' grip I've used is the zowie ZA benQ refresh - dry hands or sweat my grip feels like my skin is attached to the surface, best grip I ever felt in comparison

*Non main buttons:* 9/10
This include m4/m5, dpi switch, and m3(scroll wheel push in) They all feel pretty good, no complaints

*Scroll wheel:* 10/10
I love everything about this scroll wheel, beats even the best of mice. Very tactile, quick, and feels great. Extremely easy to perform in-game jumps with and very fast for scrolling.. Demolishes a zowie in scrolling and better than some of the more major companies.. Great Choice!









*Main buttons:* 7/10
Not a fan of the LMB/RMB, the actuation force is too high for me and causes easy to miss shots when you only need to do 1 click at a time (ie CS you swap from one head to another - you need to quickly click and then click again no holding). I would also prefer if the buttons had a more 'raised' feeling to them (think final mouse tournament pro or logitech g900) My favorite type of LMB/RMB are ones that feel like quick triggers. Final mouse easily has the best if not the best LMB/RMB - extremely low delay, extremely easy to press, and extremely easy to press in consecutive actions.. aka I can click then click and click on multiple targets (no holding) very very fast, faster than other mice. 2nd place goes to logitech (not referring to click latency either). The click latency on this mouse doesn't seem to be high at all, just the force to actually press the button down.. plus the fact that the button is so low instead of raised adds to that.. you can adjust/learn it but it will always be inferior to say another one - but I'm sure this is mainly out of control of Nixeus as this isn't a shell/molding they made in-house. Also forgot to mention the buttons on the shell aren't separate like they are on FM/logitech - that's another great feeling

*Mouse skates:* 8/10
Seems to glide fine, not sure what a 10/10 mouse skate is I guess hyperglides or zowie stock mouse skates.. or even any 2x2 setup. I heard some people have issues and I'm assuming it has to do with the cut and shape of the skates plus the softness of the mousepad.. I'm guessing softer pads are being cut up by the skates which isn't good so this may be dependant on mouse pad.. you can easily replace the skates I guess with 3rd party so no big deal.. using glorious XL heavy and they don't scratch on this pad.. I do hear a little noise going vertically but still don't see scratches

Anyway that's my review/feedback. For the price this is a pretty good mouse - however I wouldn't use it on tournament/professional level simply because of the shape not being perfect for me and the main mouse buttons.. no fatigue from shape but still I'm 'feeling' the mouse in my hand which means I'm thinking about it because I don't have full comfort - when I use something like a g900 shape I don't 'think' because I feel at one with the mouse... too bad the thing was so heavy and the mouse skates were meh... so it isn't as bad as I've read on the forum and as of now I returned my finalmouse TP and use this as daily until another 3360/66 comes out.. why? Because the 3360 is that much better than the 3310 and holy crap it's obvious.. not only does it feel faster/smoother, it feels like there's no error/acceleration.. never an overshoot.. just so accurate it's amazing this is going to be a great year for gaming mice.

Best of luck to Nixeus. I hope you get approved for future mice production and I hope eventually you are able to in-house a mold/shape and be able to make multiple versions for different types of grips and become a known brand in the gaming mice industry.


----------



## Dogman7

Alright, I solved this problem by filing down the edge of the bottom of the mouse feet with a nail file. Fairly smooth now.

The edge was just sticking out too far, catching on the mousepad.


----------



## m4gg0t

Pictures please?


----------



## frunction

Just take your fingernail or a tool and make the edges of the mouse feet less sharp.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Just take your fingernail or a tool and make the edges of the mouse feet less sharp.


quite easily done with a tip of a knife too.


----------



## m4gg0t

It's not the mouse feet, it's those ledge around the mouse feet that drags on the pad.


----------



## CorruptBE

Nixeus, time for some spare skates









I'd probably remove them, sand down the ridges, clean it and then apply new skates for the best result.

Should get mine tomorrow. It's in some storage place where I can pick it up because I wasn't home.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Nixeus, time for some spare skates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably remove them, sand down the ridges, clean it and then apply new skates for the best result.
> 
> Should get mine tomorrow. It's in some storage place where I can pick it up because I wasn't home.


I'm working on it. Once I get approval for my proposal and can confirm they work - I will make an official announcement in this thread.

I really appreciate all the posts and comments.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Nixeus, time for some spare skates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably remove them, sand down the ridges, clean it and then apply new skates for the best result.


The thing about applying new skates to a driverless/softwareless mouse is if they're too thin or too thick, you run into a tracking issue related to the lift-off distance. I ran into an issue like this when trying to replace my EC2-A skates. Then again, if the ridge of the mouse is scraping up your nice mouse mat, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## BeHik

My revel is still on its way to me so i judging by the photos posted in this thread - rear mosefeets on Revel does look like same skates we have on SS Rival!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeHik*
> 
> My revel is still on its way to me so i judging by the photos posted in this thread - rear mosefeets on Revel does look like same skates we have on SS Rival!


I personally own the SS Rival (DOTA 2 version) - the REVEL's rear mouse feet is a bit longer than the Rival (I tried looking into this solution too).

We have multiple mouse pads including Qck Mini, QcK+ (DOTA 2 version) and GSR for testing too.


----------



## BeHik

Well that's a bummer







. Any way, thank you for the fast reply Peter! You're doing really great work here on OCN!


----------



## BWAS1000

I jumped in Black Ops II Today. I have no tracking issues, no click issues and no glide issues. Using a Pecham Desk sized pad, I haven't tried it in my QcK yet, but it's a similar pad, so I expect the end results to be the same.
I don't know if I'm lucky, or some of you guys are just unlucky . Regardless, let's hope all issues are fixed


----------



## mikesn

Now says "usually ships in 2 to 4 weeks" on Amazon for the Revel. Wonder if they're already out of stock or perhaps changes planned for next batch or something.


----------



## ncck

Ok something is up with my revel lol, when moving vertically it will move slowly and stop tracking entirely - also the LMB/RMB don't work.. weird thing is it was working last time I shutdown - I experienced this the first time I plugged in the mouse but it went away.. weird thing is if I change dpi steps then sometimes it works fine - but other times when changing dpi steps it stops working

Anyway now its working again I had to cycle through the steps slowly/multiple times... I'm guessing this is either a fault or the power saving issue qxs mentioned even though he said it's only the sensor? I've never seen this before. Once it goes away it works fine for the duration of the day. Using it in a USB 3.0 port if that makes any difference


----------



## czerro

After some more time with the mouse...I have to agree the mouse clicks are kinda bad. M2 is actually better than M1. M1 is chunky and has a noticeable travel before actuation. M2 feels correct or useable, and M1 has travel and disconnected feel.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czerro*
> 
> After some more time with the mouse...I have to agree the mouse clicks are kinda bad. M2 is actually better than M1. M1 is chunky and has a noticeable travel before actuation. M2 feels correct or useable, and M1 has travel and disconnected feel.


I'm on my 6th day with this mouse and I do agree with you. It's hard to explain, but it feels like a "hollow thunk". I guess the best description I have for this mouse is that the M1/M2 buttons have an "unsatisfying click" feeling to them.

I've played with other bargain mice with better clicks than this. It's not bad, but it's not great either. And before I get stoned to virtual death with "what did you expect for a $39.99 mouse?!" - I got my G303 for $25 (new) and sometimes Amazon will sell the DeathAdder Chroma for mysterious $39.99

My question is this. Since when did the Sensei Shape become the cookie cutter model for companies who were curious in releasing their implementation of the 3360? Am I seeing things? Three different companies releasing the same sensor with what appears to be the SAME shape!


----------



## CorruptBE

Just got mine, clicks are consistent (that hollow feeling is true though, but idk, I don't mind it, I'll get used to it).

The one true issue I would address, which has been mentioned before in this thread:


Slightly thicker skates
OR reduce the groves further.
Sensor wise, I'll give it a whirl but even on the desktop... wowzah totally forgot how responsive a 3366 or 3360 was vs a 3310. Will probably end up being my main for now. The rubber (got the black one) feels nice.

On a sidenote, I do hope you're also working on making this more available in Europe. That customs fare: € 28.

On a sidenote, thanks Nixeus for releasing one of the first 3360 mice in a proper shape.

EDIT: People coming from an FK2 will have to get used to the side button placement, though that'll be ok in a day or 2


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> My question is this. Since when did the Sensei Shape become the cookie cutter model for companies who were curious in releasing their implementation of the 3360? Am I seeing things? Three different companies releasing the same sensor with what appears to be the SAME shape!


May be because OCN members were asking for it? Plus it is considered a safe shape. there are others coming out this month or in the next few months i think.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Agree that the mouse buttons don't feel like other my other Omron D2FC-F-7N switches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Just got mine, clicks are consistent (that hollow feeling is true though, but idk, I don't mind it, I'll get used to it).
> 
> The one true issue I would address, which has been mentioned before in this thread:
> 
> 
> Slightly thicker skates
> OR reduce the groves further.
> Sensor wise, I'll give it a whirl but even on the desktop... wowzah totally forgot how responsive a 3366 or 3360 was vs a 3310. Will probably end up being my main for now. The rubber (got the black one) feels nice.
> 
> On a sidenote, I do hope you're also working on making this more available in Europe. That customs fare: € 28.
> 
> On a sidenote, thanks Nixeus for releasing one of the first 3360 mice in a proper shape.
> 
> EDIT: People coming from an FK2 will have to get used to the side button placement, though that'll be ok in a day or 2


They're available on Amazon UK for £36.47. Postage to mainland Europe shouldn't be too much as it's fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## Ino.

warhuryeah's review is out too


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Agree that the mouse buttons don't feel like other my other Omron D2FC-F-7N switches.
> They're available on Amazon UK for £36.47. Postage to mainland Europe shouldn't be too much as it's fulfilled by Amazon.


You've got to be kidding...

Bloody hell, I spent £54 getting this thing from the US and, while it's good, it's definitely not worth that amount. £36 is a much better price.

Edit: I did get a free G400 recently, so I guess it balances out


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> You've got to be kidding...
> 
> Bloody hell, I spent £54 getting this thing from the US and, while it's good, it's definitely not worth that amount. £36 is a much better price.


I was gonna get it from Massdrop and whilst looking for reviews I saw a tweet from them saying that it was just added to Amazon UK. Saved me about £10 before import duties and a stupid amount of time.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> I was gonna get it from Massdrop and whilst looking for reviews I saw a tweet from them saying that it was just added to Amazon UK. Saved me about £10 before import duties and a stupid amount of time.


No kidding, mate. I had a £14 customs charge. £6 VAT and an £8 handling fee.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> No kidding, mate. I had a £14 customs charge. £6 VAT and an £8 handling fee.


Well there is nowt you can do about it now. If it makes you feel better I completely killed an FK1 trying to change those sodding huano switches.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Well there is nowt you can do about it now. If it makes you feel better I completely killed an FK1 trying to change those sodding huano switches.


I've killed many mice, my friend. The feels are mutual


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> No kidding, mate. I had a £14 customs charge. £6 VAT and an £8 handling fee.


Double both the VAT and Handling fee... joy oh joy Belgium


----------



## BWAS1000

K/D went from 0.84 to 0.98 since I got the Revel in Black Ops II. Idk if it's the shape, the 3360, i finally got his, or any combination of the three, but I'm doing muuuuch better in game


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> K/D went from 0.84 to 0.98 since I got the Revel in Black Ops II. Idk if it's the shape, the 3360, i finally got his, or any combination of the three, but I'm doing muuuuch better in game


Hey! If it works, stick with it! Unfortunately, my performance on BF4 using this mouse, the DM1 Pro S, DA:Chroma and G900.................. has remained (spoiler alert)............. the same. A great sensor helps, but I think knowledge of the map, practice, reflexes, quick aim, and if you're lucky ---- being on a good team contributes to your performance more than the mouse does. For all you know, you probably were already getting better or hey, people go on hot streaks. I'm sure there are people who have terrible runs or losing streaks and automatically blame the mouse (shocker). But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Hey! If it works, stick with it! Unfortunately, my performance on BF4 using this mouse, the DM1 Pro S, DA:Chroma and G900.................. has remained (spoiler alert)............. the same. A great sensor helps, but I think knowledge of the map, practice, reflexes, quick aim, and if you're lucky ---- being on a good team contributes to your performance more than the mouse does. For all you know, you probably were already getting better or hey, people go on hot streaks. I'm sure there are people who have terrible runs or losing streaks and automatically blame the mouse (shocker). But hey, that's just my opinion.


I really can't say. I've been good at other Call of Duty games, but not Black Ops II, and after this setup, I consistently go positive and play 20 a lot of 20 kill games. It may be my keyboard too, I'm using a TKL unit now


----------



## BWAS1000

Since no one else is posting.
Still no click issue, no glide issues and no tracking issues. Also my K/D is 1.03. so yeah


----------



## czerro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Just got mine, clicks are consistent (that hollow feeling is true though, but idk, I don't mind it, I'll get used to it).
> 
> The one true issue I would address, which has been mentioned before in this thread:
> 
> 
> Slightly thicker skates
> OR reduce the groves further.
> Sensor wise, I'll give it a whirl but even on the desktop... wowzah totally forgot how responsive a 3366 or 3360 was vs a 3310. Will probably end up being my main for now. The rubber (got the black one) feels nice.
> 
> On a sidenote, I do hope you're also working on making this more available in Europe. That customs fare: € 28.
> 
> On a sidenote, thanks Nixeus for releasing one of the first 3360 mice in a proper shape.
> 
> EDIT: People coming from an FK2 will have to get used to the side button placement, though that'll be ok in a day or 2


Don't get me wrong, I like this mouse alot. It has problems, but that's to be expected from a company pushing into the peripheral market. Shape is solid. Construction is good. Sensor is on point. The clicks are kinda bad though...

This was very close to becoming the new IME3. Just the bread and butter mouse...but the travel on the primary mouse switches is really glaring. I really didn't notice until I took it for a test in Reflex.


----------



## Bucake

comparing the revel to the explorer 3 is kind of rude


----------



## penskuzzi

Using FK2 almost year now. I have hard time getting used to sensor position on Revel and dm1 pro s. Side buttons is fine on DM1 Pro s but revel is like forcing you to hold finger tip or something.
Anyone else having hard time to get used sensor position?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Using FK2 almost year now. I have hard time getting used to sensor position on Revel and dm1 pro s. Side buttons is fine on DM1 Pro s but revel is like forcing you to hold finger tip or something.
> Anyone else having hard time to get used sensor position?


I haven't had any issues within that regard. Pressing the rear button does require a slight grip adjust though.
I haven't tried the DM1 Pro S yet, and please don't tempt me, I already want the Flick G1


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I haven't had any issues within that regard. Pressing the rear button does require a slight grip adjust though.
> I haven't tried the DM1 Pro S yet, and please don't tempt me, I already want the Flick G1


Don't you dare buy the flick, i'll find you if you do.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Don't you dare buy the flick, i'll find you if you do.


And if I do


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> And if I do


He will find you, under that rock you've been living under


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

& fast


----------



## Hejj

I've had this mouse for a few days and now mwheeldown is registering a double click and a triple click when it is pressed just once. Very annoying when opening new tabs.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## penskuzzi

DM1 Pro s side buttons are placed perfectly, at least for me. I just have hard to adjust new shape and sensor position. My movement feels so much slower while flicking mouse compared to FK2.
Can it be my sensitivity? I'm using 2.0 and 400 dpi, well on DM1 Pro s is 1.96 but still. I really like this 3360 sensor, it is so flawless :/


----------



## Bucake

well the cpi might not be the same, even though both steps are advertised as 400.
if you care, find and get the MouseTester software, it can measure cpi for you.

but yes, sensor position matters for the feel of things. and of course, so do shape and feet.
might as well increase your in-game sens a tiny bit to see if that's better


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> He will find you, under that rock you've been living under


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> & fast


I must really be living under a rock, please explain, I is confused


----------



## penskuzzi

Yeah, i measured with mousepad, not using any software though because i don't think it would make it any more accurate since i don't have a ruler. All i did was measuring Sensor to corner to corner. Goal is to get the closest to my FK2 measurement. By that i can get exact sensitivity on all my mice and it doesn't matter what kinda shape mouse is.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I must really be living under a rock, please explain, I is confused


Just do not waste your time with the flick G1.


----------



## Bucake

super good name, flick as in flick movement in fps games for flick shots and flick kills. very good pro esports name, flick your flick for flick kills


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I must really be living under a rock, please explain, I is confused


Pretty much the flick has a stupid high lift off distance for a 3310 so I've heard, and that's just scratching the surface with the sensor problems the mouse has. Also the shape seems like a / \ shape... Just try lifting that up for a few hours if not minutes of gameplay. But just know that the software and sensor are crap.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Just do not waste your time with the flick G1.


I'm not a person to just follow. Why should I *not* buy a Flick G1?


----------



## coldc0ffee

Pretty much the flick has a stupid high lift off distance for a 3310 so I've heard, and that's just scratching the surface with the sensor problems the mouse has. Also the shape seems like a / \ (looking head-on) shape... Just try lifting that up for a few hours if not minutes of gameplay. But just know that the software and sensor are crap.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I'm not a person to just follow. Why should I *not* buy a Flick G1?


Check the g1 thread & see all of the issues. For one They never fixed the LOD jitter. They said they had a fix coming in three months. That was in like February. Lol

They even talked about at one point how it was selling out selling out. It's been on Amazon now for a good while, for some time it had only 1 review. No one wants that thing. Word got around about the mouse.

I could care less if you 'follow', i am just trying to give you a good forewarning.

Edit: i enjoyed it for a small burst of time. Shape was no issue. It was the inside of the mouse that killed it's existence.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Pretty much the flick has a stupid high lift off distance for a 3310 so I've heard, and that's just scratching the surface with the sensor problems the mouse has. Also the shape seems like a / \ (looking head-on) shape... Just try lifting that up for a few hours if not minutes of gameplay. But just know that the software and sensor are crap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Check the g1 thread & see all of the issues. For one They never fixed the LOD jitter. They said they had a fix coming in three months. That was in like February. Lol
> 
> They even talked about at one point how it was selling out selling out. It's been on Amazon now for a good while, for some time it had only 1 review. No one wants that thing. Word got around about the mouse.
> 
> I could care less if you 'follow', i am just trying to give you a good forewarning.
> 
> Edit: i enjoyed it for a small burst of time. Shape was no issue. It was the inside of the mouse that killed it's existence.


So shape isn't ideal, LoD, and jitter issues sum it up? I suppose paying 50USD for those issues isn't ideal. Thanks then


----------



## CorruptBE

After some usage.
*
PRO's:*

Great Sensor
Simple but proven shape that works, no pain, etc
Better then other similar offers: I'm looking at you Steelseries and Zowie
Flexible cable, slightly "stiffer" version of how Zowie does their cables, feels nearly non existent when attaching it to something
Price VS Performance: I'm looking at you again SS and Zowie.
*CON's (some will be subjective):*

Buttons pre-travel, although if your previous mouse was a Zowie with Huano's (my case) it's not a big issue at all
Mouse skates / Groves surrounding them. This is the biggest and least subjective CON and can be fixed by A: Slightly thicker skates or B: (better option probably) Making the grooves stick out way way less
Usability: having to cycle through 3 million DPI settings to get the one you want is a bit of a hassle. Not a big issue, but it's one of those "quality of life" issues








SUBJECTIVE: Applies to all 3360 and 3366 mice, imo the LOD is TO LOW. But I'm weird, I like high LOD.
SUBJECTIVE: Cable length is quite short vs other offerings (I like to do cable management around my desk, ...)
All in all, this will be my main for now (but I do need to get some spare skates and/or mod the base so I can improve the glide) and I only see 1 possible mouse in the future changing this, but we still need to see it first. Cough* Logitech, whatever you're secretly trying to hide and failing to. Overall this mouse competes well with brands such as Zowie and SS.

I do not expect it to compete with Logitech offerings. Logitech kind of sticks out on top of the rest imo. *If* (and that's a big IF) Logitech would choose to bring out a mouse with this shape and a 3366 (and low weight), it would annihilate the competition in terms of quality and performance, but then again they also have way more budget to invest in R&D, ... They're on another level imo vs other brands (even Razer can't compete imo, Razer is just good at "marketing").

So anyone saying they'd rather use a G900 then this... it's kind of a ******ed suggestion imo. Though for my personal use the G900 is simply to heavy, even with the battery removed.

*@Nixeus:* If changes are to be made to future batches, I would prioritize into looking for other mouse skates or talk to the company that provides the shape/molds about this.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After some usage.
> *
> PRO's:*
> 
> Great Sensor
> Simple but proven shape that works, no pain, etc
> Better then other similar offers: I'm looking at you Steelseries and Zowie
> Flexible cable, slightly "stiffer" version of how Zowie does their cables, feels nearly non existent when attaching it to something
> Price VS Performance: I'm looking at you again SS and Zowie.
> *CON's (some will be subjective):*
> 
> Buttons pre-travel, although if your previous mouse was a Zowie with Huano's (my case) it's not a big issue at all
> Mouse skates / Groves surrounding them. This is the biggest an least subjective CON and can be fixed by A: Slightly thicker skates or B: (better option probably) Making the grooves stick out way way less
> Usability: having to cycle through 3 million DPI settings to get the one you want is a bit of a hassle. Not a big issue, but it's one of those "quality of life" issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUBJECTIVE: Applies to all 3360 and 3366 mice, imo the LOD is TO LOW. But I'm weird, I like high LOD.
> SUBJECTIVE: Cable length is quite short vs other offerings (I like to do cable management around my desk, ...)
> All in all, this will be my main for now (but I do need to get some spare skates and/or mod the base so I can improve the glide) and I only see 1 possible mouse in the future changing this, but we still need to see it first. Cough* Logitech, whatever you're secretly trying to hide and failing to. Overall this mouse competes well with brands such as Zowie and SS.
> 
> I do not expect it to compete with Logitech offerings. Logitech kind of sticks out on top of the rest imo. *If* (and that's a big IF) Logitech would choose to bring out a mouse with this shape and a 3366 (and low weight), it would annihilate the competition in terms of quality and performance, but then again they also have way more budget to invest in R&D, ... They're on another level imo vs other brands (even Razer can't compete imo, Razer is just good at "marketing").


Nice summary. I pretty much feel the same way about Logi being the only real contender left. And that's not even due to the "G200" leaks. Even if it was never "revealed" I'd still feel the same about whatever future product(s) they have up their sleeves.

At this point I'm basically in a place where, yes, I will get my hands on the Logi mouse asap but if it "fails" I'm content. So in a sense, there's "less pressure" on them (from my very subjective perspective







)


----------



## CorruptBE

Honestly if Logitech finally gets it out of their head and stopped releasing gigantic space ships that weigh metric tons, the competition should be afraid







especially if they could combine that with getting sponsor deals with really good competitive players that can WIN or get TOP 3 at LAN events. Not that I think our american players are bad individually, but as a team they don't seem to be competing that much with some of the top tier EU teams. The better the team you're sponsoring, the better your marketing.

The latter is something Razer did heavily with TITAN/Verygames in the CS Source days. You suddenly saw hundreds of Deathadders pop up at LAN's.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Honestly if Logitech finally gets it out of their head and stopped releasing gigantic space ships that weigh metric tons, the competition should be afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially if they could combine that with getting sponsor deals with really good competitive players that can WIN or get TOP 3 at LAN events. Not that I think our american players are bad individually, but as a team they don't seem to be competing that much with some of the top tier EU teams. The better the team you're sponsoring, the better your marketing.
> 
> The latter is something Razer did heavily with TITAN/Verygames in the CS Source days. You suddenly saw hundreds of Deathadders pop up at LAN's.


Logitech and Razer are two companies that produce mice that I don't mind using but wish there was something better over my shoulder. My G900 has all the 'benchmarks' of top of the line responsiveness, motion latency, click latency, blah blah blah, but the mice I seem to play my utmost best in are with DeathAdders and my EC1-A.... both of which are inferior in regards to mice "benchmarks" when comparing them to the Holy 336x Sensor or their G303's Click Latency King.

As for sponsor deals, I wouldn't play too heavily into what pro uses what mouse. They HAVE to use a certain brand if that's who sponsors them. That's like watching Jordan play ball back in the day and he felt like wearing Vans during game time instead of Nike


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> *1)* but the mice I seem to play my utmost best in are with DeathAdders and my EC1-A....
> 
> *2)* As for sponsor deals, I wouldn't play too heavily into what pro uses what mouse.


1) It's obvious you play best with a deathadder-esque shape then, wait till those get a 3360 treatment







I had the same thing with the FK1 vs G303. But this Revel is essentially an FK or Sensei with a 3360.

2) No but a lot of the casuals tend to show "copycat" behavior, boosts sales.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Check the g1 thread & see all of the issues. For one They never fixed the LOD jitter. They said they had a fix coming in three months. That was in like February. Lol


This. Unfortunately, for such a decent mouse, the support never came. No firmware updates. Nothing to address the LOD issue. HOWEVER, I did notice that the LOD issue is non-existent if you play on a hard pad. If you play on a soft pad, that's where the LOD is very high. As for sensor jitter. Yikes. Despite Rocket Jump Ninja giving this company's mouse such praise and stating that a firmware update could possibly fix this sensor and LOD issue, Fnatic never bothered.

Another mouse worth mentioning is the Mionix Castor. Horrible click latency and there hasn't been a firmware update since November 2015.......... craftsmanship (but no customer support)


----------



## warhuryeah

I really like my Revel, I don't have any problems with it so I might be fortunate on getting a "perfect" one.

My only issue is the side button placement.

I prefer this over my DM 1 pro s tbh.


----------



## exohkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhuryeah*
> 
> I really like my Revel, I don't have any problems with it so I might be fortunate on getting a "perfect" one.
> 
> My only issue is the side button placement.
> 
> I prefer this over my DM 1 pro s tbh.


Other than the side buttons, why?

Are the side buttons that annoying anyway?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exohkay*
> 
> Other than the side buttons, why?
> 
> Are the side buttons that annoying anyway?


After a few hours of in-game usage, I got used to the placement of the side buttons. They are a tad closer to you than usual. My copy seems to have hair-triggerlike side buttons. I usually have melee or grenade assigned to the rearmost side-button and sometimes accidental lobs of grenades or melee could mean instadeath in a match. It's petty but like any other mouse, it just takes a little getting used to. For example, it took me a while to get used to the G900's Transformer Autobot shape


----------



## BeHik

Got my mouse and here what rear mouse skates looks like side by side on Revel and Rival:
 .
They do look quite similar to me. Rival might have them a tiny bit wider, but certainly not longer. Have a spare pair of Hotlines for rival and might try to place them to see if they'll fit later.

My exemplar has sticker out of place, no drag but fairly loud mouse skates as of now, LB and RB are require about same pressure as it was for original FK, and have no pretravel but RB have very loud hollow sound, while left one has nice clicky sound. Side buttons are mushy and very sensitive, almost no pretravel. Scroll have some hollow sound too but overall decent scroll wheel. Cable is very nice and reminiscent of zowie's cables.

Overall i have good impressions apart from the RB hollowness, and such big difference in main buttons sound and feel.
I think it might have something to do with how shell dont has any screws in the front so u cant apply more or less pressure on the shell to control/fix pressure on the clicks.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeHik*
> 
> Overall i have good impressions apart from the RB hollowness, and such big difference in main buttons sound and feel.
> I think it might have something to do with how shell dont has any screws in the front so u cant apply more or less pressure on the shell to control/fix pressure on the clicks.


This is probably my only gripe with this mouse too. It grows on you (at least it did for me). It's very light and the sensor is quite snappy (although, I had to lower my in-game mouse sensitivity a few notches because the CPI steps are slightly higher than usual). But the RMB does have this hollow 'thunk' to it whenever you click on it. I have most of my FPS settings set to toggle aim so I'm always tapping the RMB to aim down sights, etc. etc. You kinda get used to it but it's enough to be a tad of a nuisance. Overall, it's a pretty good mouse.


----------



## BeHik

Yeah, I had always wanted a good sensor in this shell ever since i bought sensei back in the days. And it's a little disappointing that its main buttons are subject of main complaints, the very basics that should've been done properly in the first place. Otherwise Revel has very nice feel to it and aside from aforementioned problems good build quality also. Surely better then that of sensei


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeHik*
> 
> Yeah, I had always wanted a good sensor in this shell ever since i bought sensei back in the days. And it's a little disappointing that its main buttons are subject of main complaints, the very basics that should've been done properly in the first place. Otherwise Revel has very nice feel to it and aside from aforementioned problems good build quality also. Surely better then that of sensei


And the sound/feel of a button is meerly subjective. I like the feel of both of them, even if they are not exactly the same.


----------



## BeHik

Feel is subjective, the huge difference between them isn't







. that is my main gripe. Will see if i can live with it - its too long and too expensive to get a replacement where i live.
I would gladly order Revel V2 with all it's problems fixed if there is ever gonna be one.


----------



## turnschuh

My revel has already been shipped to germany since last monday according to the usps tracking page but didnt arrive yet.

I am starting to think it got lost somehow lol.

Has anybody else experienced something like this?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> My revel has already been shipped to germany since last monday according to the usps tracking page but didnt arrive yet.
> 
> I am starting to think it got lost somehow lol.
> 
> Has anybody else experienced something like this?


Mine went from US, to Canada, To US, to Canada again and I got it yesterday.


----------



## CorruptBE

What does USPS say? Customs clearance?

That took nearly 5 days for me.


----------



## VESPA5

*sigh* The USPS. My parents retired after 30yrs of service with them before they started going downhill with the competition they had to go up against (UPS, Fedex, etc.). As for shipping, you can't even trust their tracking services on their website. It will say something like "Expected Delivery Date: Today before 8PM PST" ........ only to received the package a week AFTER that posted 'ETA'. smh


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> *sigh* The USPS. My parents retired after 30yrs of service with them before they started going downhill with the competition they had to go up against (UPS, Fedex, etc.). As for shipping, you can't even trust their tracking services on their website. It will say something like "Expected Delivery Date: Today before 8PM PST" ........ only to received the package a week AFTER that posted 'ETA'. smh


I've never had that much trouble with USPS and I've ordered and got sponsored quite a few things that were sent via USPS, this is the first and only time I've never had "trouble". Even then 10 business days from south west coast USA to almost east coast Canada isn't that bad.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> What does USPS say? Customs clearance?
> 
> That took nearly 5 days for me.


yea "customs clearance" and "Processed Through Facility" in germany.

strange stuff


----------



## nucanuca565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Mine went from US, to Canada, To US, to Canada again and I got it yesterday.


I have yet to receive any more information on my tracking. All it says on the USPS website is that it had left Vancouver, on August the 5th, but on Canada Post's website says that it is still en route to Canada... All I want is my mouse for crying out loud!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nucanuca565*
> 
> I have yet to receive any more information on my tracking. All it says on the USPS website is that it had left Vancouver, on August the 5th, but on Canada Post's website says that it is still en route to Canada... All I want is my mouse for crying out loud!


Was like that for me too, but I got it anyways.


----------



## nucanuca565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Was like that for me too, but I got it anyways.


Did you get any updates or did you just receive it without any updates from Canada Post and USPS?

EDIT: I mean like what was the last update before you got it?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nucanuca565*
> 
> Did you get any updates or did you just receive it without any updates from Canada Post and USPS?
> 
> EDIT: I mean like what was the last update before you got it?


Basically said CANADA then BAM delivered!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Basically said CANADA then BAM delivered!


Lol. Gotta love these "tracking updates". I've ordered many things via Amazon and I've received things that didn't register a POD (proof of delivery) scan on the shipper's end. Apparently, this case fan I received and signed for at my door 2 days ago.............. has been in transit for over a week now (according to UPS). How did I know this? I got an email asking me if I'd like to file a loss claim (for something I signed for and received!).


----------



## SmashTV

I've thoroughly enjoyed the more forward sensor position on this mouse and its very easy to track with and toss around in games. During use I've now figured I'll try a ZA in the future for its more rear sitting hump.

In the meantime this is a great mouse provided some of the issues you can get don't bother you.


----------



## VESPA5

At this point, after trying out both the Revel and DM1 Pro S (and selling them to my co-workers), I'll muster up the money for the upcoming Logitech G Pro. Granted, it's pricey, but it's probably going to lack the ticky tacky issues that most of the Revel and Pro S owners are stating (myself included). The only drawback is that mouse won't be released till September 10th.


----------



## CorruptBE

I'm ordering the G Pro as well. After that I'm also considering selling EVERY other mouse that I own and just keep the Revel/Pro. I really don't see me using any other mice tbh as an ambi user now that we're finally getting 3360/3366's in proper shapes.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I'm ordering the G Pro as well. After that I'm also considering selling EVERY other mouse that I own and just keep the Revel/Pro. I really don't see me using any other mice tbh as an ambi user now that we're finally getting 3360/3366's in proper shapes.


I agree! I'll most likely keep my G900 as a backup. But after gaming with the Revel for an entire week, I almost forgot how much better I play with a mouse lighter than 90g. The convenience of snap aiming with ease due to the light weight is quite useful. I really don't know what FinalMouse was waiting for in continually delaying their Scream One, but with Logitech's announcement with the G Pro, forget about it. I'll go with the more proven brand


----------



## CorruptBE

G900 I'll sell as it's most likely the one to fetch the best price


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> G900 I'll sell as it's most likely the one to fetch the best price


I think opting to keep the Revel over the G900 (assuming the G900 is fully functional), regardless of the reason is praise enough to Nixeus


----------



## AnimalK

Just got my Massdrop order. Going to be testing out the mouse over the next couple of days. Immediate impression is it feels good though I suspect something different in tracking with respect to both of my g303s. Time will tell.


----------



## nucanuca565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Basically said CANADA then BAM delivered!


Well that doesn't sound good. No updates until it was at your door?


----------



## blobs

So are there any mouse feet that fit on this thing? SS Kana/Kinzu hyperglides?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Just got my Massdrop order. Going to be testing out the mouse over the next couple of days. Immediate impression is it feels good though I suspect something different in tracking with respect to both of my g303s. Time will tell.


It could be due to the suspicions that the CPI steps are slightly higher (ex: 400 CPI is actually about 415 CPI, 800 CPI feels like friggin' 900 CPI (subjective), etc. etc. )


----------



## Hejj

By my calculations 400CPI is 413CPI or 413.5 CPI when used with the mouse-sensitivity.com calculator.


----------



## espgodson

just got mine in don't want to go through 64 pages of stuff are the mouse feet the same size as the kinzu/kana? wanting to put my ceesa cable in it =o


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> just got mine in don't want to go through 64 pages of stuff are the mouse feet the same size as the kinzu/kana? wanting to put my ceesa cable in it =o


I'll spare you the time unfortunately no nothing at the moment that fits perfectly.

Peter said he's looking into a solution.


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'll spare you the time unfortunately no nothing at the moment that fits perfectly.
> 
> Peter said he's looking into a solution.


appreciate it =) it would be super cool if they contacted hyperglide xd


----------



## Duality92

I'm using a hard pad for this mouse, I haz no issues. But I can see where they might come from. My actual pad is 1.5-2mm thick though and shows no issues.


----------



## nucanuca565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nucanuca565*
> 
> Well that doesn't sound good. No updates until it was at your door?


Scratch off that idea. I finally got an update from Canada Post saying that they received it for processing. Only took 12 days...


----------



## blobs

kind of off topic, but is it ever a good idea to scratch up mouse feet? I tried it on some spare feet and it seems like it made them have less drag.


----------



## CorruptBE

Well I swiped around the mouse a bit harshly across my wooden desk instead of the mousepad and it has somewhat alleviated the drag









Though I doubt it's a good reference xD

Done it before though, using a harder surface can speed up the process where the skates their ridges sort of "smooth out".

Still using it right now though... better then Steelseries Sensei/FK


----------



## m4gg0t

I just got my massdrop tracking, but i already recived the mouse like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> which mcu the best?


The MCU itself actually matters very little. Pretty much every mouse has an MCU which should be able to operate completely acceptably for basic mouse functions at the very least, but the firmware written for many of them is just bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> kind of off topic, but is it ever a good idea to scratch up mouse feet? I tried it on some spare feet and it seems like it made them have less drag.


I really really doubt scratching them is ever good in any way, but a hard surface may round out the edges of feet that aren't chamfered more quickly than a soft pad which may help more than any negatives that would happen.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> which mcu the best?
> 
> 
> 
> The MCU itself actually matters very little. Pretty much every mouse has an MCU which should be able to operate completely acceptably for basic mouse functions at the very least, but the firmware written for many of them is just bad.
Click to expand...

yup. unfortunately there are sometimes strong correlations between firmware quality and the brands of mcu in mice


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> just got mine in don't want to go through 64 pages of stuff are the mouse feet the same size as the kinzu/kana? wanting to put my ceesa cable in it =o


Just stick the screwdriver through the two lower feet, you can kind of feel where the holes are. And it doesn't affect the glide.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Just stick the screwdriver through the two lower feet, you can kind of feel where the holes are. And it doesn't affect the glide.


On a hard pad it doesn't even touch there lol I'll show pictures of the wear on mine after a few days on being on a sphex.


----------



## Duality92

On the outer edges of the rear ones and just a bit on the front, it's perfect for sliding and they're becoming more even with use. I suspect the areas would be much larger on soft pads.

This is the feet wear on a hard pad.


----------



## chr1spe

It looks like the feet aren't touching level which is almost certainly the source of problems on a soft pad.


----------



## Aricil

So, after waiting about 6 business of dealing with a very nice Nixeus employee named Josh, I have received my replacement mouse. He made the RMA process very easy, didn't even make me pay for postage. Annnnnd, drumroll please. The mouse is perfect! There is still a very slight drag on the mouse, but ONLY if I put extreme pressure on the ass end and pull directly back, and I've been playing csgo all day long and haven't ran into it being an issue. 99% of the time it glides flawlessly. As for the mouse clicks? They're fine too! I am definitely satisfied, and the employee I dealt with made it so easy and was always prompt with returning my emails and courteous throughout the whole process. It really impressed me. It leads me to believe that the main issues with this mouse will be things to do with quality control. I actually purchased a FK2 while I was waiting for this to come, and will be returning it to amazon since I'm pleased.


----------



## Duality92




----------



## Astonished

Anyone else have a squeaky scroll wheel? Also, when I press the scroll wheel in (such as to open a tab) it presses the button twice. Tested on multiple browsers...


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> Anyone else have a squeaky scroll wheel? Also, when I press the scroll wheel in (such as to open a tab) it presses the button twice. Tested on multiple browsers...


Nope, mine is really flawless so far.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Nope, mine is really flawless so far.


Which finish did you opt for? I'm really liking the black one so far, but I wonder how the white one is.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> Which finish did you opt for? I'm really liking the black one so far, but I wonder how the white one is.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/640#post_25448958
http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/640#post_25449716


----------



## dwnfall

I keep changing between this and the FK2.. I feel like the FK2 clicks are slightly better.


----------



## CorruptBE

I went from an FK2 to this and I honestly see no reason to go back to an FK2. Clicks are softer, sensor performance is better, ...


----------



## dwnfall

The cord is better on FK2 and it has no drag. Big issues for me.


----------



## CorruptBE

Well that's why spare skates are important. A cable is something easily swappable in most cases.


----------



## Aricil

Yeah, I actually purchased a FK2 while waiting on my RMA. I liked it a lot, but when I got this back and tried them side by side, I liked the Revel a lot more. The FK2 is just a little too low to the ground for my preference.


----------



## BWAS1000

Went to a random Havit mouse that probably has the same sensor as the Anker I had before to see if the Revel was the source of my newfound powers. Felt awful. Trying the EVGA X3L now

Update: I don't know whether it's because of the sensor or the Shape, but while the X3L (Avago 9500) feels pretty good, the Revel feels much better. Maybe I can tell the difference between sensors, I didn't expect that


----------



## turnschuh

Loled. gl in finding *your mouse* tho!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Went to a random Havit mouse that probably has the same sensor as the Anker I had before to see if the Revel was the source of my newfound powers. Felt awful. Trying the EVGA X3L now
> 
> Update: I don't know whether it's because of the sensor or the Shape, but while the X3L (Avago 9500) feels pretty good, the Revel feels much better. Maybe I can tell the difference between sensors, I didn't expect that


I think the sensor is something I can personally adjust to all be it adjustment with in-game settings. I can definitely tell that the 3989 and 3366 feel a lot more accurate and smooth than a 3310, but the 3360 on the Revel definitely feels faster than any mouse sensor I've tried. It's difficult to calibrate a mouse to have say 800 CPI feel close to an actual 800 CPI (although Logitech is good with that), but the Revel's implementation of the 3360 definitely feels like they went over the traditional points such as 400, 800, etc. etc. by making it higher than usual. Higher doesn't necessarily mean "snappier and more responsive"


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I think the sensor is something I can personally adjust to all be it adjustment with in-game settings. I can definitely tell that the 3989 and 3366 feel a lot more accurate and smooth than a 3310, but the 3360 on the Revel definitely feels faster than any mouse sensor I've tried. It's difficult to calibrate a mouse to have say 800 CPI feel close to an actual 800 CPI (although Logitech is good with that), but the Revel's implementation of the 3360 definitely feels like they went over the traditional points such as 400, 800, etc. etc. by making it higher than usual. Higher doesn't necessarily mean "snappier and more responsive"


That is true. And yes I can adjust to sensors like I'm adjusting to the 9500, but I do apparently notice a better sensor


----------



## kayzer

mine has been retained in customs since august 6th. Portuguese customs and mail work so damn fast Kappa


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> feels like they went over the traditional points such as 400, 800, etc. etc. by making it higher than usual. Higher doesn't necessarily mean "snappier and more responsive"


Every brand does this aside from Logitech tbh.

It's also why developers with "sliders" (as opposed to console commands or a number) for mouse settings should be hanged and shot.


----------



## Z Overlord

Am I just lucky for not having any issues? My glide is perfect, my pad is an Artisan Hien which is a rough feeling clothe pad. I really appreciate how this mouse's cable is not braided and the CPI button is not protuding and easy to accidentally press like the G303's.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Am I just lucky for not having any issues? My glide is perfect, my pad is an Artisan Hien which is a rough feeling clothe pad. I really appreciate how this mouse's cable is not braided and the CPI button is not protuding and easy to accidentally press like the G303's.


I think I'm one of the lucky ones as well. I have no issues with the glide per se. No drag, etc. Maybe because my grip isn't adding back pressure to this mouse. Who knows. My only issue with this mouse is the unusually hollow and unsatisfying 'thunk' that the LMB has vs. the RMB. Like the DM1 Pro S that dons an almost identical shape, the M1/M2 buttons seem to draw the most attention when it comes to consistency. My Pro S had an unusual stiff RMB and loose LMB.


----------



## Hejj

I've tried two different Nixeus mice and the clicks and slide were the same. On my first one the middle click stopped working right though and I had to get it replaced.


----------



## ncck

my nixeus model was fine as well - just wasn't fully happy with the actuation force for the mouse buttons, the two back mouse skates were ok but the front one was wearing oddly - the fix to that is simply to not have such sharp mouse feet for future mice.. I think I chimed in a lot more earlier in this thread but yeah my revel was pretty solid


----------



## Hejj

I've heard you can cut the actuation force by using a different switch so I've got these babies on the way

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-lot-100-original-made-in-Japan-gray-dot-Omron-D2F-01F-D2F-01F-T-mouse/32469379470.html


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> I've heard you can cut the actuation force by using a different switch so I've got these babies on the way
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-lot-100-original-made-in-Japan-gray-dot-Omron-D2F-01F-D2F-01F-T-mouse/32469379470.html


You'll need replacement feet of which there hasn't been any news regarding.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> You'll need replacement feet of which there hasn't been any news regarding.


I'm waiting for replacement feet samples to arrive and will be sending some out to select end users so they can confirm the solution works, too. Once everyone confirms the solution works we will make it available to everyone else.


----------



## SmashTV

Coolio. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'm waiting for replacement feet samples to arrive and will be sending some out to select end users so they can confirm the solution works, too. Once everyone confirms the solution works we will make it available to everyone else.


I'd be very interested in this. I had my Revel RMA'd through one of your representatives, and since I've gotten it back I've returned the FK2 I bought and shelved my Logitech G402. The right and left mouse clicks are fine (which is why I sent off for the RMA in the first place) and while the feet don't drag nearly as much as the other one I had, there is still a slight issue with them. Not enough to keep me from enjoying the product, and it doesn't bother me 99% of the time, but that 1% it does is very aggravating. It's as if there's a small gap between the plastic and the feet or something. So if you guys find a new set of skates that would eliminate this issue, I'd love to purchase some. Because it seems that, for now, there aren't any suitable replacement feet for sale and I'm not seeing anything from 3rd party companies like hotline or hyperglides that would work either.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> I'd be very interested in this. I had my Revel RMA'd through one of your representatives, and since I've gotten it back I've returned the FK2 I bought and shelved my Logitech G402. The right and left mouse clicks are fine (which is why I sent off for the RMA in the first place) and while the feet don't drag nearly as much as the other one I had, there is still a slight issue with them. Not enough to keep me from enjoying the product, and it doesn't bother me 99% of the time, but that 1% it does is very aggravating. It's as if there's a small gap between the plastic and the feet or something. So if you guys find a new set of skates that would eliminate this issue, I'd love to purchase some. Because it seems that, for now, there aren't any suitable replacement feet for sale and I'm not seeing anything from 3rd party companies like hotline or hyperglides that would work either.


If I get enough samples I'll send you one. I appreciate the feedback. Thank-you!


----------



## BWAS1000

Am I ever going to be able to customise the colours to my DPI settings?


----------



## Ufasas

what mousefeet fit for this? from steelseries maybe?


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> what mousefeet fit for this? from steelseries maybe?


It was stated earlier that Steel Series feet would not fit.

Also Rocket Jump Ninja's review is up!


----------



## Hejj

I got these ones for the Kana/Kinzu

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371636142561?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

they don't fit but its ok

I just put them right over the groves and its working without issue


----------



## celltech

ordered one from massdrop ... stuck in frankfurt since 7. August. Someone from Germany/EU already got his order?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celltech*
> 
> ordered one from massdrop ... stuck in frankfurt since 7. August. Someone from Germany/EU already got his order?


Well, as long as it arrives, i tried to send a mainboard with an old i7 a year or so ago to germany and it just disappeared, stuff getting sent back due to "being undeliverable" packages ripped, or just simply arriving a month later, thanks Merkel.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> I'd be very interested in this. I had my Revel RMA'd through one of your representatives, and since I've gotten it back I've returned the FK2 I bought and shelved my Logitech G402. The right and left mouse clicks are fine (which is why I sent off for the RMA in the first place) and while the feet don't drag nearly as much as the other one I had, there is still a slight issue with them. Not enough to keep me from enjoying the product, and it doesn't bother me 99% of the time, but that 1% it does is very aggravating. It's as if there's a small gap between the plastic and the feet or something. So if you guys find a new set of skates that would eliminate this issue, I'd love to purchase some. Because it seems that, for now, there aren't any suitable replacement feet for sale and I'm not seeing anything from 3rd party companies like hotline or hyperglides that would work either.


I am having the same experience.

This is an excellent mouse in my opinion and I do recommend it for Sensei shape lovers but that 1% of the time where the feet drag on my QcK Heavy it is quite unpleasant.
I am quite certain it is due to the fact that the feet have been straight cut with no smooth chamfer on the edges. I am sure if they chamfer the edges of the feet then this issue would disappear completely.

I am actually quite impressed by the precision of the mouse wheel. Yes some may consider the sound it often makes as "cheap" sounding but the tactile bumps are good and tight.

I am enjoying this mouse very much.


----------



## notreal

I received mine today. Overall I like everything about it consider it better than my g303 in almost every way.

But the mouse feet issue is somewhat of a deal breaker. It feels like the mouse is grinding on the mouse pad and I notice it often. I think its actually a design issue because a lot of mice have a depressed area which the feet are placed but the Revel doesn't. Chamfered feet would probably work as well.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I am having the same experience.
> 
> This is an excellent mouse in my opinion and I do recommend it for Sensei shape lovers but that 1% of the time where the feet drag on my QcK Heavy it is quite unpleasant.
> I am quite certain it is due to the fact that the feet have been straight cut with no smooth chamfer on the edges. I am sure if they chamfer the edges of the feet then this issue would disappear completely.
> 
> I am actually quite impressed by the precision of the mouse wheel. Yes some may consider the sound it often makes as "cheap" sounding but the tactile bumps are good and tight.
> 
> I am enjoying this mouse very much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notreal*
> 
> I received mine today. Overall I like everything about it consider it better than my g303 in almost every way.
> 
> But the mouse feet issue is somewhat of a deal breaker. It feels like the mouse is grinding on the mouse pad and I notice it often. I think its actually a design issue because a lot of mice have a depressed area which the feet are placed but the Revel doesn't. Chamfered feet would probably work as well.


I think this may be the main reason why some people are reporting mouse feet issues, while many others have said their mouse feet is gliding fine with no issues. The current mouse feet are standard 0.5mm in thickness like some of the after market ones people mentioned that I looked into.

I should be receiving mouse feet samples any day now - they are 0.6mm and I am going to see if they are chamfered. Once they are confirmed working and does not affect sensor performance, I will make an official announcement for people whom have mouse feet issues how to proceed with getting free replacements.

Thank-you for the feedback and I appreciate everyone's patience.


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I will make an official announcement for people whom have mouse feet issues how to proceed with getting free replacements.


nice!


----------



## blobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I will make an official announcement for people whom have mouse feet issues how to proceed with getting free replacements.


Thank you based peter nixeus


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think this may be the main reason why some people are reporting mouse feet issues, while many others have said their mouse feet is gliding fine with no issues. The current mouse feet are standard 0.5mm in thickness like some of the after market ones people mentioned that I looked into.
> 
> I should be receiving mouse feet samples any day now - they are *0.6mm* and I am going to see if they are chamfered. Once they are confirmed working and does not affect sensor performance, I will make an official announcement for people whom have mouse feet issues how to proceed with getting free replacements.
> 
> Thank-you for the feedback and I appreciate everyone's patience.


This is good news Peter and 0.6mm is perfect IMO. Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I am having the same experience.
> 
> This is an excellent mouse in my opinion and I do recommend it for Sensei shape lovers but that 1% of the time where the feet drag on my QcK Heavy it is quite unpleasant.
> I am quite certain it is due to the fact that the feet have been straight cut with no smooth chamfer on the edges. I am sure if they chamfer the edges of the feet then this issue would disappear completely.
> 
> I am actually quite impressed by the precision of the mouse wheel. Yes some may consider the sound it often makes as "cheap" sounding but the tactile bumps are good and tight.
> 
> I am enjoying this mouse very much.


Yeah. But it seems to me that Nixeus is really trying to make their product better. They've earned a customer out of me. Whenever I upgrade my monitor, I intend on getting a Nixeus one, simply because of the positive experience that I've had with their representatives. TBH, if it HAD to have an issue, I'm glad it's this. Because, when it comes right down to it, the feet is something that they can figure out. It's not like the sensor is completely wonky like the Fnatic Fl1ck having crazy high liftoff distance or Razer needed invasive bloatware to change DPI, etc.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> Yeah. But it seems to me that Nixeus is really trying to make their product better. They've earned a customer out of me. Whenever I upgrade my monitor, I intend on getting a Nixeus one, simply because of the positive experience that I've had with their representatives. TBH, if it HAD to have an issue, I'm glad it's this. Because, when it comes right down to it, the feet is something that they can figure out. It's not like the sensor is completely wonky like the Fnatic Fl1ck having crazy high liftoff distance or Razer needed invasive bloatware to change DPI, etc.


I consider the Nixeus Revel a quality mouse. The build quality is above average without question. The price was reasonable. Hell the feet have already started to chamfer their edges themselves. Perhaps a couple more weeks and the issue will be completely gone.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> Yeah. But it seems to me that Nixeus is really trying to make their product better. They've earned a customer out of me. Whenever I upgrade my monitor, I intend on getting a Nixeus one, simply because of the positive experience that I've had with their representatives. TBH, if it HAD to have an issue, I'm glad it's this. Because, when it comes right down to it, the feet is something that they can figure out. It's not like the sensor is completely wonky like the Fnatic Fl1ck having crazy high liftoff distance or Razer needed invasive bloatware to change DPI, etc.


Seconded on looking at Nixeus for other peripherals.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Seconded on looking at Nixeus for other peripherals.


The Moda V2 with red switches looks enticing to me. Only the Glorious PC gaming race proposed modular TKL can catch my attention more


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> The Moda V2 with red switches looks enticing to me. Only the Glorious PC gaming race proposed modular TKL can catch my attention more


I'm eyeing the keyboard as well but don't think I'll bite on it yet. The compact keyboard I have now is perfect aside from lacking a wrist rest.


----------



## Bucake

considered buying a standalone wrist rest or improvise / diy?
plenty of wooden or foamy rests out there


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I'm eyeing the keyboard as well but don't think I'll bite on it yet. The compact keyboard I have now is perfect aside from lacking a wrist rest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> considered buying a standalone wrist rest or improvise / diy?
> plenty of wooden or foamy rests out there


Pretty much this. I might grab a foam wrist rest to go with my mech


----------



## SmashTV

Yeah I'm going to do a home made rest myself using Styrofoam or print one at the library.

I had the Sidewinder X4 keyboard for so long I miss the rest.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celltech*
> 
> ordered one from massdrop ... stuck in frankfurt since 7. August. Someone from Germany/EU already got his order?


mine is stuck in frankfurt since the 8. August aswell...
the best thing is DHL cant tell you whats up, nor can you contact usps because both sender and receipient need to be in the US when you want to contact them online.

its a joke tbh!!

contacted massdrop and they say, if i dont receive it in the next 3-6 weeks i can contact them again... yea lol. like its not already been 3 weeks or anything. do they really think it still gets delivered from now on?

edit: removed a bit of salt

dont drink and post!

nvm


----------



## Electricman

Hello *Peter*, I bought mouse on _Massdrop_ and I have a issue with the mouse feet, it's dragging when i move mouse vertically, can i get replacement mouse feet with rounded edges?
I think problem with mouse feet its not rounded edges and hard teflon.


----------



## Bucake




----------



## BWAS1000

Anyone who took pictures of the mouse, mind if I use them? I wanted to make a video about the mouse from my perspective, that is to say a newbie to gaming mice


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Anyone who took pictures of the mouse, mind if I use them? I wanted to make a video about the mouse from my perspective, that is to say a newbie to gaming mice


You can use mine as long as you keep the copyright and give me credits.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> You can use mine as long as you keep the copyright and give me credits.


Of course I'll give credits, I don't have any intention to claim it as my own


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Of course I'll give credits, I don't have any intention to claim it as my own


If only everyone had the same mindset as you do.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electricman*
> 
> Hello *Peter*, I bought mouse on _Massdrop_ and I have a issue with the mouse feet, it's dragging when i move mouse vertically, can i get replacement mouse feet with rounded edges?
> I think problem with mouse feet its not rounded edges and hard teflon.


We are still in the testing phase of the replacement mouse feet and soon I will be sending a few sets out to customers who own the REVEL for them to confirm it resolves the dragging issue. Once they confirm the replacement feet works well, we will announce a procedure on how to claim and receive replacement mouse feet on this thread.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Pretty much this. I might grab a foam wrist rest to go with my mech


While I can't stand their logo or the name of the brand, Glorious PC Master Race has some excellent wrist rests. I use their slim tenkeyless one and it's very nice. I also have a wooden one that looks much better, but sadly it's just not as comfortable.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> If only everyone had the same mindset as you do.


Ahahha, I'm sure we'd have less problems wrt copyrights and such in that case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> While I can't stand their logo or the name of the brand, Glorious PC Master Race has some excellent wrist rests. I use their slim tenkeyless one and it's very nice. I also have a wooden one that looks much better, but sadly it's just not as comfortable.


Those are the first ones that come to mind. And yes, I don't like their name or logo, but their mousepad and wrist rests look nice, and so does the modular keyboard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We are still in the testing phase of the replacement mouse feet and soon I will be sending a few sets out to customers who own the REVEL for them to confirm it resolves the dragging issue. Once they confirm the replacement feet works well, we will announce a procedure on how to claim and receive replacement mouse feet on this thread.


This is why I decided to jump on the drop and support you guys


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We are still in the testing phase of the replacement mouse feet and soon I will be sending a few sets out to customers who own the REVEL for them to confirm it resolves the dragging issue. Once they confirm the replacement feet works well, we will announce a procedure on how to claim and receive replacement mouse feet on this thread.


Good to hear!


----------



## DuckyFilc0

Do you ship outside of USA?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Just got my Revel today and of course I have the mouse feet drag issue - it's actually scraping my QCK+ mpad - but my biggest issue with mouse is the left mouse button. Their is a 'suction' (or similar) when pressing the LMB repeatedly and it makes it almost unusable. I am going to try and break it in (if that's even possible), if not I am going to have to send this back.

The mouse is really good otherwise, it just appears to be either a QC or design issue with the LMB.


----------



## Maximillion

Funnily enough, Revel's feet are amazing on hard surfaces.


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Funnily enough, Revel's feet are amazing on hard surfaces.


This makes sense when you consider that the problem may just be the hard cut on the feet. If the surface does not dip at all (the way cloth does when you put pressure on it) then the hard corners on the feet are not an issue.


----------



## Demi9OD

You guys should just bevel your own feet


----------



## turnschuh

Yea send me one of those machines ^^


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We are still in the testing phase of the replacement mouse feet and soon I will be sending a few sets out to customers who own the REVEL for them to confirm it resolves the dragging issue. Once they confirm the replacement feet works well, we will announce a procedure on how to claim and receive replacement mouse feet on this thread.


Awesome. I can't wait. Even if I have to end up buying them, I'll definitely be using the Revel for a long time. It also has me excited to think of the possibilities of other Nixeus products in the future. Maybe an ergo mouse? One that has a ring ledge or a texturized sides? Or a mech-board with gateron switches?


----------



## celltech

My mouse was acutally in customs for 3 weeks, arrived today (had to pay another 10 euro for customs) i really like it so far. But 800 dpi feel more like 850.
Beside that 0 issues, no scratching feet or click Problems.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> Awesome. I can't wait. Even if I have to end up buying them, I'll definitely be using the Revel for a long time. It also has me excited to think of the possibilities of other Nixeus products in the future. Maybe an ergo mouse? One that has a ring ledge or a texturized sides? Or a mech-board with gateron switches?


I was considering grabbing a planck DIY kit to use Gateron clears for gaming, but the pricing is turning me off. Those switched are so light you could probably sneeze on them to write an essay, should help with wrist Fatigue too


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celltech*
> 
> But 800 dpi feel more like 850.


Pretty much all brands fail at this, Logitech seems to be the only one getting it as close as possible to the advertised numbers.

Not a big issue.

@Peter I'm advising some friends to get this over Zowie FK1/FK2's or Sensei's. You can't really compete with Logitech for those who have money to burn, but it the Revel sure is a better option over the ambidextrous offerings from Zowie/SS. GL with the skates.

Though considering the costs with customs, delivery, ... I would advise you to get these mice distributed more locally. At its current price point, it's a great alternative for those looking to get decent performance at a more reasonable price, which is an issue when you have to pay customs fees, etc.


----------



## Arizonian

Considering one can still pick this up the revel for *$39.99* (as of this posting), yea this mouse is best price / performance your going to get with this sensor currently. I look forward to the mouse feet replacement. Hoping on 0.6mm height.


----------



## CorruptBE

Well yes, but that's in the US.

In essence when we buy we pay:

Delivery costs
The product
For us Europeans it's often:

Higher Delivery costs
The product
Customs Fees
Over here in Belgium it's more sensible to actually pay the € 79 for a Logitech G Pro because of that, so essentially the price point becomes moot. So they don't necessarily have to show up on shelves in stores, but at least become more available in webshops, etc.

The massdrop of € 39 costed me well over € 70. GG Belgium customs.


----------



## Arizonian

I always keep forgetting European prices.


----------



## taem

I love this mouse, not having any of the issues noted in this thread. Like the back dragging -- isn't this a question of grip? I'm guessing users who put more weight toward their palms might get this. Because I'm not getting any drag and I use a 5mm mousepad. I don't think the mouse feels cheap at all -- I think the light weight might give that impression to some, because this seems an unusually light mouse. My only complaint is that the clicks are loud. Not unusually so for a gaming mouse; but it's brutal going from a Logitech to this. Side buttons I can't comment on, I don't use those; I've always found that to make a side button as fast as a keystroke or M1 M2, my thumb has to be pretty much right on it, and the non-natural grip hurts my play more than the extra button helps.

I didn't choose this mouse for the sensor, I chose it for the size, shape, weight, price, and **no mesh on the cable.** But I have to say -- using this mouse, my aiming is so much better its crazy. I don't know if its the sensor or the shape/weight, because I'm going from an aggressively ergonomically shaped 150+ gram wireless mouse to this, which is what, 85g? Use a bungee/tether and this Revel is weightless, it's crazy, it's like I'm aiming just using my hand.

Anyway -- I'm hardly Rocket Jump Ninja or anything, my advice on gaming mice shouldn't carry weight at all lol, but man I really like this mouse. And I tried a bunch, pretty much every gaming mouse Amazon carries that's a Prime item. I kept 2, this and the Roccat Kone Pure Military. The Nixeus Revel is now my daily driver and gamer, and KPM I kept because it's $25 and I'll just hold on to it as a backup. I like the KPM too, and I prefer the KPM buttons and coating, but the Revel is much more comfortable. And man what a great price. Only the Camo Charge color KPM beats it imo and that's obviously a steep discount for an unpopular color, the other KPMs cost much more.

Still undecided on the dpi steps. 8 is a lot; but with only one button to change dpi, no software, and 400 dpi increments, you're probably not going to shift back and forth in-game with this mouse anyway.


----------



## dlul

CorruptBE: The revel is available for 43€ on amazon.fr, and it probably ships to belgium. Can't really ask for more


----------



## CorruptBE

Yeah I can...

Amazon.be where are you? xD

There's a Amazon.nl. You have to keep in mind, we're a bit like Canada, half our country speaks dutch, the other half speaks french.


----------



## dlul

Yeah at first I wanted to check if it was available on amazon.be. Wait what there's no such thing ?


----------



## CorruptBE

Nope


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> There's a Amazon.nl. You have to keep in mind, we're a bit like Canada, half our country speaks dutch, the other half speaks french.


amazon.nl is nothing like amazon.com, in fact i'm pretty sure it's exclusively for books/reading. we have bol.com that's quite similar to amazon.com, but it doesn't have the revel (it actually doesn't seem to be available here at all).

and your "dutch" is funny








also, all dutch-speaking belgians seem to understand dutch people just fine. the other way around however..
some belgians have such a distinct accent that it's almost impossible to follow.
and tbh i've visited brussels a lot of times and the majority there doesn't seem to speak any dutch at all, i think i mainly heard french and arabic. even in grocery stores and supermarkets i mostly had to speak french (which i can't) because no employee could speak dutch


----------



## CorruptBE

Yeah we have very distinct dialects. Brussels is a bit of a mess really (language barriers, political, ..). But even us normal dutch folks have trouble understanding some people from West-Flanders









If you look further down history, you'll see the "elitist" groups used to talk french a lot, Brussels is a bit of a remnant of that.

The Germans also made use of that (or tried) in WW1, etc:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgium_in_World_War_I#Flemish_identity

Still happens in some local areas as well. We have cities like Knokke where a lot of rich folks live and depending on what type of person they are they'll switch languages or act like a prick and ignore you when you speak dutch.


----------



## turnschuh

questions to you mouse mod gurus =):

soo yesterday i finally accomplished to desolder the main switches after a lot of tries with a cheap desolder pump. now i picked my favorite switches out of my pack with some 20m omrons. choosed ones who have a little less actuation force needed.

i just dont know what i should place under the switch before soldering. wanted to decrease the pre travel a little. should i use just layers of paper or is there anything better i coule use?

also are there any other tricks to let the clicks feel better?

thanks.


----------



## ncck

Hey guys was just wondering did a firmware ever get out to disable that power save feature? I'd search further back but mobile browsing is a pain


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I would think something like a thick sticker would work pretty well. Apply it to the casing where the shell hits the switch.


----------



## turnschuh

a sticker, only got thin ones.^^ maybe some layers of tape or so, i might try that.


----------



## Demi9OD

Any idea when these will be shipping with the new feet?


----------



## falcon26

Can you turn the LED crap off? Or change it at all?


----------



## CorruptBE

Nope. It's a basic mouse with a good performance and a decent shape. What you see is what u get basically.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Pretty much all brands fail at this, Logitech seems to be the only one getting it as close as possible to the advertised numbers.
> 
> Not a big issue.
> 
> @Peter I'm advising some friends to get this over Zowie FK1/FK2's or Sensei's. You can't really compete with Logitech for those who have money to burn, but it the Revel sure is a better option over the ambidextrous offerings from Zowie/SS. GL with the skates.
> 
> Though considering the costs with customs, delivery, ... I would advise you to get these mice distributed more locally. At its current price point, it's a great alternative for those looking to get decent performance at a more reasonable price, which is an issue when you have to pay customs fees, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Well yes, but that's in the US.
> 
> In essence when we buy we pay:
> 
> Delivery costs
> The product
> For us Europeans it's often:
> 
> Higher Delivery costs
> The product
> Customs Fees
> Over here in Belgium it's more sensible to actually pay the € 79 for a Logitech G Pro because of that, so essentially the price point becomes moot. So they don't necessarily have to show up on shelves in stores, but at least become more available in webshops, etc.
> 
> The massdrop of € 39 costed me well over € 70. GG Belgium customs.


We are working on it.
Since we are a USA company - currently at this time no local vendors for those regions want to import due to those reasons and the shipping cost is really high. Overall shipping costs are much lower at the moment by having it shipped to and available on Amazon due to the amount of cargo our contract courier is delivering directly to Amazon in EU.


----------



## trhead

I think I saw one Tyloo player playing with the Revel vs Navi. Mouse looked black/white with Sensei/Xai shape.

EDIT: Actually its probably a Kinzu V3


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We are working on it.
> Since we are a USA company - currently at this time no local vendors for those regions want to import due to those reasons and the shipping cost is really high. Overall shipping costs are much lower at the moment by having it shipped to and available on Amazon due to the amount of cargo our contract courier is delivering directly to Amazon in EU.


For Belgium you could try this guy (used to be a store ran by 1 guy, dunno if it still is) btw:
www.gamegear.be

He also visits LAN events in Belgium who have ~1000+ attendees.


----------



## Demi9OD

I think I got lucky. My Revel has an identical LMB and RMB as far as I can tell. Feet wise it makes a little more noise pulling it down on the pad than pushing it up or side to side, but it doesn't seem to affect resistance enough for me to tell. Still, wouldn't mind some better mouse feet.

I know it is luck of the draw, but my DM1 Pro S buttons were not this good. The LMB was sticky and the RMB was so light I couldn't help but misclick it on mouse lift and center. Plus I get a rubber cord, a totally workable M3 click and scroll, and my preferred DPI of 1200.

I'll be receiving a G Pro tomorrow, but this could easily be a better mouse for me depending on how the shape of the Logi works out.

(White glossy purchased from Amazon)


----------



## skajohyros

Just got mine. Back feet are dragging a lot with vertical movement and slightly with horizontal movement. We need an immediate fix for this. Should not have to play loto when buying a product!


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> Just got mine. Back feet are dragging a lot with vertical movement and slightly with horizontal movement. We need an immediate fix for this. Should not have to play loto when buying a product!


You have a return window on nearly everything you buy on Earth. No product is immune to manufacturing defects.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> Just got mine. Back feet are dragging a lot with vertical movement and slightly with horizontal movement. We need an immediate fix for this. Should not have to play loto when buying a product!


We apologize for that issue that you and some people are experiencing.

I stated earlier in this thread that we are going to send out replacement mouse feet to end users experiencing this. Making it 0.1mm thicker and chamfered (recommendations by some people here) requires a new tooling to make the feet so it requires some time.

I will make an announcement on this thread once the feet are available.

Thank-you for your patience.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We apologize for that issue that you and some people are experiencing.
> 
> I stated earlier in this thread that we are going to send out replacement mouse feet to end users experiencing this. Making it 0.1mm thicker and chamfered (recommendations by some people here) requires a new tooling to make the feet so it requires some time.
> 
> I will make an announcement on this thread once the feet are available.
> 
> Thank-you for your patience.


No worries mate. Second world problems.(I live in Greece).


----------



## exohkay

I booted my PC today and found that my 2 day old Revel has stopped working. The lights work, but are stuck on the 1600dpi colour, and won't change.

The sensor doesn't appear to work either (doesn't glow at all, other 3360's have a slight red tinge). None of the buttons/etc work whatsoever.

I've tried on a different computer, and tried multiple USB ports. My DM1 Pro S works fine.

Any suggestions? I prefer the Revel.

Update: restarted a few times and shook the mouse around a bit and it seems fixed.
Updated 2: The sensor works for a few minutes and will stop working. It then operated fine when I disconnect/reconnect the mouse

Yep, now the sensor is cutting in and out every so often. Impossible to play games with this. It'll fail to track correctly (wont aim right or left etc) then a few minutes later will fail entirely. Disconnecting/Reconnecting will fix the issue.

Tried multiple USB ports.

Ed: Tried another time, I experienced a problem where the mouse will often stop tracking in one direction, and the sensor input may cut out entirely. I also experienced a bizzare bug that caused the actual axes of the mouse input to be wrong (swipe left and it would go down). I'm going to try for an RMA.


----------



## m4gg0t

I really want to use this mouse, but the difference in the clicks and the dragging on the mouse pad puts me off. Maybe i should do a RMA and hopefully get one with nicer clicks.


----------



## syrell

this is how a mouse should be- best sensor - no bling, bling - but I ne the logitech g3 shape! then it would be a instant buy! I'm one of the 50% of gamers who cannot handle the zowie shape


----------



## DuckyFilc0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> this is how a mouse should be- best sensor - no bling, bling - but I ne the logitech g3 shape! then it would be a instant buy! I'm one of the 50% of gamers who cannot handle the zowie shape


zowie literally have 6 different similar to sensei shapes in different size... where did you pull this 50% number from?


----------



## Demi9OD

What do they have that is similar to the Sensei, the FK? The hump position on the ZA makes it feel much different.

I hope Nixeus does well with these so they can release G3 and WMO clones with the same internals as the Revel.


----------



## PjMpire

whats the LOD of the 3366 implementation in this mouse?

Tempted to buy one. Also how does the sensor feel in comparison to the 3310 in the dreammachines DM1?

I feel the 3310 in the dreammachiens one has smoothing. How does this compare?


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PjMpire*
> 
> whats the LOD of the 3366 implementation in this mouse?
> 
> Tempted to buy one. Also how does the sensor feel in comparison to the 3310 in the dreammachines DM1?
> 
> I feel the 3310 in the dreammachiens one has smoothing. How does this compare?


I'm pretty sure it's somewhere around 1 DVD or under. If I recall correctly, I think there is some MCU smoothing on this mouse. Nothing that most people can notice though


----------



## popups

Is Get Right using the Revel? There is so many Sensei shaped mice out there now I can't tell. Maybe he went back to the Xai.


----------



## Maximillion

pics?


----------



## raiikd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Is Get Right using the Revel? There is so many Sensei shaped mice out there now I can't tell. Maybe he went back to the Xai.


He went back to the Steelseries Xai. His Facebook and Instagram post on August 18th shows he switched to it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiikd*
> 
> He went back to the Steelseries Xai. His Facebook and Instagram post on August 18th shows he switched to it.


You would think going to a Revel, DM, etc, would be the better options.

The last thing I saw him use was the G303.


----------



## raiikd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> You would think going to a Revel, DM, etc, would be the better options.
> 
> The last thing I saw him use was the G303.


He probably doesn't know about them. I'm surprised Dream Machines or Nixeus haven't contacted Get_Right to let him try the mouse. They would get more buyers that way.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> You would think going to a Revel, DM, etc, would be the better options.
> 
> The last thing I saw him use was the G303.


He switched quite a bit. He was using the Xai for a long time, then used a Zowie EC or something for like 1 week, then used the G402 for about a month, then used the g303 for over 6 months, then a Zowie EC for a few months, and now I guess he is back to the Xai. His mouse choices actually confuse me considering he switches between such entirely different mice.


----------



## xtenglong

Did some further slight modding to my Revel as I wait for my G403 to come in. My only issue I was having was not being able to clearly distinguish between M4 and M5 buttons. Added a thick texturized sticker over them and they help so much.


----------



## penskuzzi

Is there any explanation, why amazon.co.uk can't ship revel to Finland? If someone knows some links which ship to Finland can you please link one?


----------



## VESPA5

As I return my Logitech G Pro, I can't help but wonder how the Revel that I returned actually performed and felt better in-game than a $70 "competitive gaming mouse" (lol). I was truly disappointed in the G Pro (that and the hair-trigger M1/M2 buttons were so annoying that I gave up trying to force my grip to have my middle and index finger in the air when swiping to avoid accidental clicks) that I actually missed the tactile hollow thunk clicks that the Revel had. If Nixeus fixes the skate issues, some freedom of choice for what color stands for what DPI, and maybe better M1/M2 quality, I might actually re-purchase a Revel.


----------



## celltech

used the revel for a while now ... really like it so far (had a dm1 pro and sensei raw before).

played some csgo (global mm, esea rank a) feels really good to be honest.

still no problems with the feet on a xtrfy pad or with the clicks.

couldnt get used to the dm1 sidebuttons.

gonna keep the revel for my daily driver.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I just got approved to release the beta firmware for OCN Members. I uploaded them to Google Drive for easy access/download for OCN Members:

*Here is the Nixeus REVEL BETA Firmware that QSXCV has been using (ver9.15.2016):*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByAy91Wk4MjxTG4xbDFkZTdib00

*Ver9.15.2016 Change Log:

1) Removed MCU Smoothing not native to PMW 3360
Original MCU Smoothing was minimal - but we removed it at the request of QSXCV

2) Removed Mouse Sleep Mode*

Here is the original Nixeus REVEL Shipping Firmware to revert back to in case you like the shipping firmware's performance or in case you encounter issues with the new BETA firmware (ver7.15.2016):
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByAy91Wk4MjxeEwxaDR0dlhpRXc

*After extracting the zip file please follow these directions:*

1) Make sure the REVEL is connected to the PC
2) Double click on the "FlashOnLine.exe" F/W update program
3) Make sure there are no other programs or windows opened/running that may accidently interrupt the update.
4) Click on "Update" - you will see the program erase, install, and verify the firmware installation (during the installation you will see the REVEL's LED turn off).
5) Once the firmware is finished installing you will see a note "F/W Update Finish, Pug-Out Device" and just hit the "Exit" button (The LED on the mouse will come back on to indicate the firmware has installed successfully).
6) Unplug the mouse from the USB port of the computer and connect it back in.

*NOTE: If there is an error or interruption during installation the mouse will no longer function (LED does not come back on). Don't worry, the mouse is not bricked (first time this happened I thought I bricked the mouse a few months ago). Make sure the REVEL is still connected and just connect another working mouse (Make sure the other mouse is another brand and not a second REVEL you may own) to use to navigate and run the F/W update program again.*

*Disclosure: Please take great care when installing the BETA firmware - we are not responsible if it causes any issues with your PC/peripherials (Install at your own risk).*

I'm going to make the Firmware download links live till the end of the month before I delete the download link so OCN members have a chance to get it and test it. Thank-you everyone and I appreciate everyone's feedback. If the majority on OCN likes the new BETA firmware I may proceed to make it an Official Public Secondary Firmware for people to use.


----------



## equlix

can't wait till I get home to try it.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Did some further slight modding to my Revel as I wait for my G403 to come in. My only issue I was having was not being able to clearly distinguish between M4 and M5 buttons. Added a thick texturized sticker over them and they help so much.


Doesn't really make sense, but hey it looks pretty cool somehow.


----------



## exohkay

Thank you Peter. I'll give the firmware a try later.

I want to say thank you for some of the best customer service + support I've ever received.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I just got approved to release the beta firmware for OCN Members. I uploaded them to Google Drive for easy access/download for OCN Members:
> 
> *Here is the Nixeus REVEL BETA Firmware that QSXCV has been using (ver9.15.2016):*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByAy91Wk4MjxTG4xbDFkZTdib00
> 
> *Ver9.15.2016 Change Log:
> 
> 1) Removed MCU Smoothing not native to PMW 3360
> Original MCU Smoothing was minimal - but we removed it at the request of QSXCV
> 
> 2) Removed Mouse Sleep Mode*
> 
> Here is the original Nixeus REVEL Shipping Firmware to revert back to in case you like the shipping firmware's performance or in case you encounter issues with the new BETA firmware (ver7.15.2016):
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByAy91Wk4MjxeEwxaDR0dlhpRXc
> 
> *After extracting the zip file please follow these directions:*
> 
> 1) Make sure the REVEL is connected to the PC
> 2) Double click on the "FlashOnLine.exe" F/W update program
> 3) Make sure there are no other programs or windows opened/running that may accidently interrupt the update.
> 4) Click on "Update" - you will see the program erase, install, and verify the firmware installation (during the installation you will see the REVEL's LED turn off).
> 5) Once the firmware is finished installing you will see a note "F/W Update Finish, Pug-Out Device" and just hit the "Exit" button (The LED on the mouse will come back on to indicate the firmware has installed successfully).
> 6) Unplug the mouse from the USB port of the computer and connect it back in.
> 
> *NOTE: If there is an error or interruption during installation the mouse will no longer function (LED does not come back on). Don't worry, the mouse is not bricked (first time this happened I thought I bricked the mouse a few months ago). Make sure the REVEL is still connected and just connect another working mouse (Make sure the other mouse is another brand and not a second REVEL you may own) to use to navigate and run the F/W update program again.*
> 
> *Disclosure: Please take great care when installing the BETA firmware - we are not responsible if it causes any issues with your PC/peripherials (Install at your own risk).*
> 
> I'm going to make the Firmware download links live till the end of the month before I delete the download link so OCN members have a chance to get it and test it. Thank-you everyone and I appreciate everyone's feedback. If the majority on OCN likes the new BETA firmware I may proceed to make it an Official Public Secondary Firmware for people to use.


I've been happy with the mouse so I will download the firmware but I'll just keep it as a backup.

I'm intending to get a G302 to carry with my laptop to replace the EVGA X3L I sold. Then I'll speak about the Revel and the G302, and a bit of a versus between them, all from a noobs point of view
When I say noob, the G302 will he the third gaming mouse I'll have owned.

I think I requested use of some pictures? All credit will be given. I'll be talking over some Black Ops II gameplay I got with the Revel, 21 kills, 2 deaths.
I will also re-state my desire to have a pink 800dpi step


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I just got approved to release the beta firmware for OCN Members. I uploaded them to Google Drive for easy access/download for OCN Members:


Thank you Peter! I will look forward to giving this a shot when I get home!


----------



## Maximillion

Sweet.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exohkay*
> 
> Thank you Peter. I'll give the firmware a try later.
> 
> I want to say thank you for some of the best customer service + support I've ever received.


Yeah, right? I've been so impressed with them that I've been recommending this mouse to everyone, despite a few nitpicks here and there. Still think it's the best mouse out there, especially when you consider value to performance ratio.


----------



## Thunderbringer

Congrats for the success Nixeus and exemplary job regarding the Firmware release!


----------



## j0hn

Any reseller that ships to sweden? amazon uk and de doesnt


----------



## Duality92

Downloaded new Firmware and testing


----------



## VESPA5

So the new beta firmware works great! I can't feel that ever so slight notion of smoothing at all. Plus the mouse feels just as snappy as before but feels a lot more natural. Peter Nixeus, if this is the beta firmware, any chance of releasing an official firmware release for this? This is awesome!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

...


----------



## m0uz

Think he already said there might be a chance of it being released as an official public firmware


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So the new beta firmware works great! I can't feel that ever so slight notion of smoothing at all. Plus the mouse feels just as snappy as before but feels a lot more natural. Peter Nixeus, if this is the beta firmware, any chance of releasing an official firmware release for this? This is awesome!


Thank-you for the feedback.

I'm only posting the BETA firmware for download here on OCN first due to requests of some OCN members - once a majority of OCN members like the performance, we may make it public.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I've been happy with the mouse so I will download the firmware but I'll just keep it as a backup.
> 
> I'm intending to get a G302 to carry with my laptop to replace the EVGA X3L I sold. Then I'll speak about the Revel and the G302, and a bit of a versus between them, all from a noobs point of view
> When I say noob, the G302 will he the third gaming mouse I'll have owned.
> 
> I think I requested use of some pictures? All credit will be given. I'll be talking over some Black Ops II gameplay I got with the Revel, 21 kills, 2 deaths.
> I will also re-state my desire to have a pink 800dpi step


Yes you may use our pictures.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you for the feedback.
> 
> I'm only posting the BETA firmware for download here on OCN first due to requests of some OCN members - once a majority of OCN members like the performance, we may make it public.


Thank you Peter. Please take my vote as a thumbs up for this firmware update.

In the meantime, my friends might think I'm crazy, but the Revel is now my top mouse for FPS games over my $149.99 G900


----------



## m0uz

Updated mine to the beta firmware and all seems fine and dandy


----------



## Arizonian

Last night a few csgo deathmatch at home and 8 hrs at work today with no weird anomalies after beta update.









Daddy needs a new set of 0.5mm or 0.6mm mice feet for this baby


----------



## ralloff

Any chance of getting firmware that changes the dpi step options? I would love 600DPI for desktop and some lower than 400 options. If flashing the firmware can do that and it's not a lot of work to provide, it would be a sick alternative to full blown mouse software like logitech/ss/razer. DPI is really the only thing I do in those.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralloff*
> 
> Any chance of getting firmware that changes the dpi step options? I would love 600DPI for desktop and some lower than 400 options. If flashing the firmware can do that and it's not a lot of work to provide, it would be a sick alternative to full blown mouse software like logitech/ss/razer. DPI is really the only thing I do in those.


As in the other thread I'd think that multiple "CPI step" release of the same firmware are counter productive.

Just simplify it with basic software. Set your steps and go.


----------



## ralloff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> As in the other thread I'd think that multiple "CPI step" release of the same firmware are counter productive.
> 
> Just simplify it with basic software. Set your steps and go.


This is just assuming that a software solution is out of the question, as it seems to be with many brands. I'd imagine that changing cpi steps in firmware is only a few lines of code max. Maybe someone can educate me on the matter.


----------



## Tarinth

Since i could get it via german amazon now i would like to get one for my workplace. But i would have to open it to get rid of the LEDs and i'm lazy as hell... :^(


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralloff*
> 
> This is just assuming that a software solution is out of the question, as it seems to be with many brands. I'd imagine that changing cpi steps in firmware is only a few lines of code max. Maybe someone can educate me on the matter.


If software is it of the question of be happy with just fixes.

I'm not keen on 5 different versions of the same firmware except the CPI steps. Can just have a simple program set them according to what the user wants.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> As in the other thread I'd think that multiple "CPI step" release of the same firmware are counter productive.
> 
> Just simplify it with basic software. Set your steps and go.


This contradicts the driverless/softwareless approach (like Zowie and Dream Machines mice). Part of this approach is just to get a decent mouse, plug it, and go.

Firmware is a little different than software. There are some like myself who wish Razer would just do away with Synapse software for their DeathAdders. But hey, this is subjective and a matter of preference. I personally never thought it was a big deal to have software to tinker with a mouse that had built-in memory. As for the Revel, I think it's a pretty good mouse (mixed with an acceptable price point).


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This contradicts the driverless/softwareless approach (like Zowie and Dream Machines mice). Part of this approach is just to get a decent mouse, plug it, and go.
> 
> Firmware is a little different than software. There are some like myself who wish Razer would just do away with Synapse software for their DeathAdders. But hey, this is subjective and a matter of preference. I personally never thought it was a big deal to have software to tinker with a mouse that had built-in memory. As for the Revel, I think it's a pretty good mouse (mixed with an acceptable price point).


Yes, it contradicts a stupid idea that software is somehow inherently bad. Contradicting stupid ideas is usually a good thing. You don't have to take away any functionality from a mouse that doesn't have software to have software. Also I would think flashing a whole different firmware to change things would be far messier and more likely to go poorly than having a program that just changes some values.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This contradicts the driverless/softwareless approach (like Zowie and Dream Machines mice). Part of this approach is just to get a decent mouse, plug it, and go.


Somehow you can plug in the mouse that does have software and still play.

No software approach however allows to... not spend money on development and cheap out on MCU and onboard memory.


----------



## CorruptBE

Software isn't bad when done right. Razer is an example of how you do it wrong.

Honestly I wouldn't even might if software was as simple looking as this:


As long as you can quickly set some basic stuff.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't even might if software was as simple looking as this:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you can quickly set some basic stuff.


I wouldn't even mind even console tbh.


----------



## VESPA5

I agree! Razer Synapse has been my main gripe whenever I used my DeathAdder (for 3 trusty years), Roccat has one of the most janky ones (an option for a voice to say "400 DPI!" - what a gimmick) and sometime Logitech's software can be a hassle just to install it on some operating systems.

Then there are companies like Fnatic who released what I thought was a decent mouse: G1. It has software but the only problem is: NO setting for Lift Off Distance. Sure, Logitech is similar in the LOD department but they compensate for it with their "Surface Analyzer" gimmick.

A mouse without something to tinker with the settings is like playing a PC game that has no graphics options (lol).


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This contradicts the driverless/softwareless approach (like Zowie and Dream Machines mice). Part of this approach is just to get a decent mouse, plug it, and go.
> 
> Firmware is a little different than software. There are some like myself who wish Razer would just do away with Synapse software for their DeathAdders. But hey, this is subjective and a matter of preference. I personally never thought it was a big deal to have software to tinker with a mouse that had built-in memory. As for the Revel, I think it's a pretty good mouse (mixed with an acceptable price point).


lol... "driverless"
Alright, uninstall your logitech software from your computer, and see if the mice retains the settings, how much you wanna bet it does.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> lol... "driverless"
> Alright, uninstall your logitech software from your computer, and see if the mice retains the settings, how much you wanna bet it does.


Ummm, drivers are not synonymous to software. But based on your logic, there's no point in trying to debate with you.








Mice such as the DeathAdder have no built-in memory and the only way you can 'customize' the buttons is through their Razer Synapse software. Try changing the polling rate on a DeathAdder withOUT their Synapse software and tell me how far you get.


----------



## Demi9OD

Does the DPI stuff really bother you guys? I just set mine to 1200 and never change it. It's perfect for Windows at 1080p, RTS games, moba, FPS with the correct ingame sens etc. I could care less what color mine happens to be at a certain DPI. If I had a 1440p monitor I'd set it to 1600dpi and forget it. If I had a 4K monitor I'd set it to 2000 and forget it.

I wouldn't however mind a simple 'hold mouse button as you plug it in and get 500hz/1000hz' as an option though.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Does the DPI stuff really bother you guys?


Nope. I keep mine at 800 CPI (or DPI if you prefer) on all my mice. Although, that's an "approximation" of 800 CPI. On a Revel, 800 feels like 815 CPI and on a Zowie ECA-1 it feels like 790 CPI. There are pros and cons to having too many DPI/CPI presets in a mouse. I don't know of anyone who uses a mouse at 12,000 CPI (or DPI). I'm sure there are though.


----------



## Demi9OD

I mean sure, I can't make a case for anything over 3200 for the highest resolution screens on the market. But the DPI war is still going strong and it could hurt sales if Nixeus said their mouse could only do 3200. If anything, the max DPI is a simple way for users to determine what sensor a mouse has without coming to the forums.

I'll admit there are certain rare situations, such as controlling my mobo BIOS with a mouse, where I want to drop back down to 400, but it's so rare that I don't mind a couple extra button clicks to cycle to whatever color is past white (ludicrous speed).


----------



## Skylit

Interested to know why Nixeus is willing to use a copy shape and low end / outdated parts fitted with a high end sensor at a price that pretty much distorts competitor products and pricing.

Nothing against the company itself, I'm just baffled that there are a handful of new gen peripheral brands that are essentially trying to get a free pass into the market via pricing and or extreme social marketing without really developing hardware ground up (or I guess hiring ID firms and EE design exclusive to a product).

I mean yeah, this isn't exactly isolated and stuff like this happens a lot in the electronics industry, but it feels skewed given lack of effort. Same goes for Finalmouse or Dream machines.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Does the DPI stuff really bother you guys? I just set mine to 1200 and never change it. It's perfect for Windows at 1080p, RTS games, moba, FPS with the correct ingame sens etc. I could care less what color mine happens to be at a certain DPI. If I had a 1440p monitor I'd set it to 1600dpi and forget it. If I had a 4K monitor I'd set it to 2000 and forget it.
> 
> I wouldn't however mind a simple 'hold mouse button as you plug it in and get 500hz/1000hz' as an option though.


Depends on some games. I'm mostly using 800 or 1200.

Some games have really crappy ways of setting sensitivity, if it wasn't for those I could technically just use 1 dpi for everything.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Ahh reminds of the time I used 100dpi on a Razer Spectre. Suddenly everything was bearable. Then I quickly realized I was at the whim of various games sensitivity options. That ended that.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Ummm, drivers are not synonymous to software. But based on your logic, there's no point in trying to debate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mice such as the DeathAdder have no built-in memory and the only way you can 'customize' the buttons is through their Razer Synapse software. Try changing the polling rate on a DeathAdder withOUT their Synapse software and tell me how far you get.


Really? last time I check it does, it doesn't save polling rate though, however you are too stupid to actually care since you've fallen for this garbage ass gimmick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Does the DPI stuff really bother you guys? I just set mine to 1200 and never change it. It's perfect for Windows at 1080p, RTS games, moba, FPS with the correct ingame sens etc. I could care less what color mine happens to be at a certain DPI. If I had a 1440p monitor I'd set it to 1600dpi and forget it. If I had a 4K monitor I'd set it to 2000 and forget it.
> 
> I wouldn't however mind a simple 'hold mouse button as you plug it in and get 500hz/1000hz' as an option though.


Same here, I do however have a second DPI on stand-by on my G303 just in case.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Really? last time I check it does, it doesn't save polling rate though, however you are too stupid to actually care since you've fallen for this garbage ass gimmick.


Lmao. So salty. Stupid ey? Keep talking. You sound like a genius


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Lmao. So salty. Stupid ey? Keep talking. You sound like a genius


+1 lol


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Lmao. So salty. Stupid ey? Keep talking. You sound like a genius


Exactl what did you even prove with this picture?

That you have polling rate options? lmao B R A V O


----------



## ralloff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Depends on some games. I'm mostly using 800 or 1200.
> 
> Some games have really crappy ways of setting sensitivity, if it wasn't for those I could technically just use 1 dpi for everything.


This is exactly the reason. I play 70cm/360 and many games just don't support anywhere near that low sens, even when using 400 dpi. 'The Division' for example had me playing at a sens that was 2.5 times higher than I would have played if I could. Having lower dpi options than 400 helps combat this.

I'd also like to keep my windows sens at 6, and for that reason I would like something in the 600 dpi range, as 400/6 is kinda low for my general desktop use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> If software is it of the question of be happy with just fixes.
> 
> I'm not keen on 5 different versions of the same firmware except the CPI steps. Can just have a simple program set them according to what the user wants.


If you don't want to use other firmware then don't? I really see no harm in having more firmware options so long as it is clear what each one does. I agree a software solution is better, but why does firmware you aren't using bother you?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralloff*
> 
> If you don't want to use other firmware then don't? I really see no harm in having more firmware options so long as it is clear what each one does. I agree a software solution is better, but why does firmware you aren't using bother you?


Simpler to have a program for end users, rather than release _abcd_ amount of firmware to meet certain arbitrary CPI steps and amounts of. Trying to please a large chunk of users via multiple firmware when you can please them all with letting them decide in software.

Really I just think multiple firmware to meet CPI steps is silly.


----------



## xtenglong

What about a software that would edit the firmware file, which you can then update into your mouse? I don't know much about programming on this level so it could be a simple solution or a plain hassle.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> What about a software that would edit the firmware file, which you can then update into your mouse? I don't know much about programming on this level so it could be a simple solution or a plain hassle.


But why? Why not just have it write to only the part of the memory that stores the CPI steps instead of the entire firmware. Writing over the entire firmware is just backwards and also more likely to screw the entire mouse. People complain about crappy software doing things to their mouse, but a crappy firmware writing program can actually just brick your mouse. Its like if you didn't trust an electrician to fix a light switch because one screwed it up in the past so you had the electrician rewire your whole house instead. That is a bad analogy, but the best I could come up with right now lol.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Exactl what did you even prove with this picture?
> 
> That you have polling rate options? lmao B R A V O


DA does save DPI, lightning and polling rate.


----------



## ralloff

Afaik even the abbysus 2014, which does not save dpi, will save the lighting and polling rate options independent of software.


----------



## wareya

It also saves the current dpi, just not the dpi steps


----------



## ralloff

I think you're talking about the refresh they did recently; I had the original Abyssus 2014 that was locked to 1800 by default. But yeah.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> DA does save DPI, lightning and polling rate.


The original poster stated that you don't need software to change polling. My point the only way to do this was via Synapse, which is the DeathAdder's SOFTWARE.

s.l.ow.?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Exactl what did you even prove with this picture?
> 
> That you have polling rate options? lmao B R A V O


Do you EVER read anything you post here? Seriously, read the stuff you post before you REACT to what people say about your statements. It appears that you have a tendency to jab at people here at OCN. Great. Good for you.

The ONLY way you can change a DeathAdder's current polling rate is via Synapse since it doesn't have this thing called "built-in memory". You can't magically change the DA's polling without doing it via Synapse. Your previous statement regarding software and Logitech makes sense because some of Logitech's mice have built-in memory. The DeathAdder Chroma does not. Keep trolling. n.i.c.e.t.r.y.


----------



## chr1spe

Onboard or built in or whatever memory is used to mean it saves the settings when you close the program not that you can change things without a program. I never saw anyone claim you can change the da polling rate without software. They were just saying the setting is saved.


----------



## rmp459

butt dyno says that the new firmware feels good. Not much more to comment than that.
Maybe a placebo effect, but i feel a little more precision with pixel by pixel movements? is that possible ?

I run 20-30 eve online clients sometimes and save window layouts with some basic software that keeps track of window size, position, state etc. Seems more precise moving the windows around, like the occasional dead spot in the mouse movement isn't there anymore.. Might just be in my head though.

After a few weeks of use and trying to go back to a g303 and a zowie za12 that i used for months individually, I have to say that I can't. The revel feels way more natural and comfortable to me now.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> butt dyno says that the new firmware feels good. Not much more to comment than that.
> Maybe a placebo effect, but i feel a little more precision with pixel by pixel movements? is that possible ?
> 
> I run 20-30 eve online clients sometimes and save window layouts with some basic software that keeps track of window size, position, state etc. Seems more precise moving the windows around, like the occasional dead spot in the mouse movement isn't there anymore.. Might just be in my head though.
> 
> After a few weeks of use and trying to go back to a g303 and a zowie za12 that i used for months individually, I have to say that I can't. The revel feels way more natural and comfortable to me now.


20 to 30 eve online clients?! Reading your comment makes me wondering if you took part in those huge battles I read on the news where millions of dollars worth of digital assets were lost?


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> 20 to 30 eve online clients?! Reading your comment makes me wondering if you took part in those huge battles I read on the news where millions of dollars worth of digital assets were lost?


I really just meant to use it as an example of a repetitive task i do a lot, so I have a little muscle memory.

But yea eve is more like a chore or a second life at this point. Not always active but always involved in something. To be honest the smaller scale stuff with $$ to blow on cool toys is more fun than the stuff they've written news articles about.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> Does Nixeus have any plans on a 500hz mode?.


+1 on this


----------



## VESPA5

Does Nixeus plan on improving the QC on the M1/M2 buttons? My 2nd Revel worked like a charm and after only 1 week of usage, the LMB started to stick every 25-30 clicks. There was a point where I had to physically pull the LMB up since it stuck so badly. Not great if you like tap bursting ARs in a FPS game.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Does Nixeus plan on improving the QC on the M1/M2 buttons? My 2nd Revel worked like a charm and after only 1 week of usage, the LMB started to stick every 25-30 clicks. There was a point where I had to physically pull the LMB up since it stuck so badly. Not great if you like tap bursting ARs in a FPS game.


Is your LMB wedging against the middle separator? Would sanding the inside of the LMB portion of the shell resolve that? Not to say that it shouldn't come with more of a gap there of course.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Is your LMB wedging against the middle separator? Would sanding the inside of the LMB portion of the shell resolve that? Not to say that it shouldn't come with more of a gap there of course.


Yes, sanding a little with 600 grit keeps it from sticking, however, you do get some more flex in the button.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Does Nixeus plan on improving the QC on the M1/M2 buttons? My 2nd Revel worked like a charm and after only 1 week of usage, the LMB started to stick every 25-30 clicks. There was a point where I had to physically pull the LMB up since it stuck so badly. Not great if you like tap bursting ARs in a FPS game.


Hi VESPA5,

We apologize for the issue. Could you please contact our tech support and provide a video of the issue? We would appreciate the opportunity to resolve it for you. Thank-you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Is your LMB wedging against the middle separator? Would sanding the inside of the LMB portion of the shell resolve that? Not to say that it shouldn't come with more of a gap there of course.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Yes, sanding a little with 600 grit keeps it from sticking, however, you do get some more flex in the button.


I'm not sure how the LMB/RMB gets stuck or wedge under the middle separator - when I first read people writing or reporting about it I tried to replicate it but could not no matter how hard I tried. Taking apart the mouse would show why it is impossible = there is no protruding edges to interfere with LMB/RMB travel and it is one solid wall all around:


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> +1 on this


You can set it to 500hz with sweetlow's driver.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> You can set it to 500hz with sweetlow's driver.


It works with our REVEL? May I try this driver too?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'm not sure how the LMB/RMB gets stuck or wedge under the middle separator - when I first read people writing or reporting about it I tried to replicate it but could not no matter how hard I tried. Taking apart the mouse would show why it is impossible = there is no protruding edges to interfere with LMB/RMB travel and it is one solid wall all around:


On one of my Revels M1 would rub going up and down.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> On one of my Revels M1 would rub going up and down.


Thats... what she said? sorry.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It works with our REVEL? May I try this driver too?


Yea it's on the main page.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Yea it's on the main page.


It wasn't but I just linked Peter's post on OP to firmware Ver 9.15.2016 and since I have it copied I linked below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/750#post_25517285


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It works with our REVEL? May I try this driver too?


You can get it here http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz


----------



## Demi9OD

I wasn't able to get sweetlow's driver to change my Revel from 1000hz. IIRC I was USB/2 where it did work with my MX518 to go from 125hz to 500hz, and I am plugged into USB/2 with my Revel as well. Hitting reset device does disconnect cursor movement briefly, so it is operating against the correct device, but setting 500hz still shows as 1000hz when testing.


----------



## costilletas

Click on process Parent and try again >)


----------



## Arizonian

Ah now I know what you guys were talking about. Lol


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Click on process Parent and try again >)


Ah, that does work. No real difference in variance at least for me though.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Ah, that does work. No real difference in variance at least for me though.


Let me know how it works with the beta firmware for the REVEL. Thank-you!


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Ah, that does work. No real difference in variance at least for me though.


What do you mean by variance?


----------



## blobs

I think the scroll wheel on my revel is beginning to break... there's a specific scroll step which for whatever reason scrolls in the opposite direction of where it's supposed to. Also the switch for middle click has always been iffy.

I got my mouse through massdrop, would this be enough for an RMA?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> I got my mouse through massdrop, would this be enough for an RMA?


Definitely, go for it







.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> What do you mean by variance?


My polling is is mostly contained to .95ms to 1.05ms at 1000hz with occasional spikes from .90ms to 1.1ms. At 500hz it is 1.95ms to 2.05ms, so the polling variance that I was trying to reduce seems roughly equivalent. I probably get less spikes though which may be noticeable.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Let me know how it works with the beta firmware for the REVEL. Thank-you!


I am running the beta firmware, and the sweetlow driver on Windows 7 works fine to drop my rate to 500hz.


----------



## m0uz

Just booted up my computer with the Revel on beta firmware and I got some very weird tracking issues similar to the Xornet II's start-up tracking issue and it didn't go away after cycling through the steps back to 800. It took about 1-2 minutes for it to settle.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> I think the scroll wheel on my revel is beginning to break... there's a specific scroll step which for whatever reason scrolls in the opposite direction of where it's supposed to. Also the switch for middle click has always been iffy.
> 
> I got my mouse through massdrop, would this be enough for an RMA?


Hi Blobs,

We apologize for this issue - please contact our tech support and if possible provide a video showing the issue. Thank-you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Just booted up my computer with the Revel on beta firmware and I got some very weird tracking issues similar to the Xornet II's start-up tracking issue and it didn't go away after cycling through the steps back to 800. It took about 1-2 minutes for it to settle.


Did you disconnect and plug back in the mouse's USB port after updating the firmware?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Did you disconnect and plug back in the mouse's USB port after updating the firmware?


Updated it days ago. Unplugged and replugged it in before hitting the exit button. It was working fine until this evening when I booted up the computer. For a couple of minutes it felt like it was switching between 400 and 800 CPI when trying to move the cursor around. Every second or two it would start moving much slower and be all janky. I then cycled through the steps again back to 800 and the problem persisted for a short amount of time before returning to normal.


----------



## SmashTV

Been using the mouse w/ new firmware since it released, encountered something only today.

While PC was shut off, I nudged the mouse cleaning the desk and the mouse began to blink color (in the 800 step of green) rapidly. Probably related to power saving? anyways it didn't break the mouse or anything, just aesthetic.

I have a video I can pull later.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Been using the mouse w/ new firmware since it released, encountered something only today.
> 
> While PC was shut off, I nudged the mouse cleaning the desk and the mouse began to blink color (in the 800 step of green) rapidly. Probably related to power saving? anyways it didn't break the mouse or anything, just aesthetic.
> 
> I have a video I can pull later.


That happens with mine as well. Very rapid blinking once you press a button when the PC is turned off.


----------



## plyr

Any other mouse feet in the market is identical to this one? Or I have to buy the DIY kit?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Any other mouse feet in the market is identical to this one? Or I have to buy the DIY kit?


DIY. Inno got IE 3.0 feet to fit in the grooves but they're obviously not the same shape. Nixeus still working on replacement feet I guess.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Thanks for the feedback everyone regarding the BETA firmware - will try to replicate the reported incidents this weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Any other mouse feet in the market is identical to this one? Or I have to buy the DIY kit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> DIY. Inno got IE 3.0 feet to fit in the grooves but they're obviously not the same shape. Nixeus still working on replacement feet I guess.


I already sent out replacement mouse feet samples to a couple of end users - once they confirm it works we will work on getting them in and set up a process for some people who have mouse feet issues to claim a free set. From my testing they work - just want to make sure from other people first.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone regarding the BETA firmware - will try to replicate the reported incidents this weekend.
> 
> I already sent out replacement mouse feet samples to a couple of end users - once they confirm it works we will work on getting them in and set up a process for some people who have mouse feet issues to claim a free set. From my testing they work - just want to make sure from other people first.


Its not that, my mousefeet are ok, Its just that I want to open the mouse to change the cable to paracord, so I need new feet...









My only complaint is mouse1 and 2 buttons, they need a bit of improvement, especially on the glossy version, since they are more flexible and the click sound hollow and depend a lot on the angle you click in.


----------



## plyr

I'm getting this when I run the update


Edit: Oh nevermind, need to run as administrator.


----------



## nillington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Been using the mouse w/ new firmware since it released, encountered something only today.
> 
> While PC was shut off, I nudged the mouse cleaning the desk and the mouse began to blink color (in the 800 step of green) rapidly. Probably related to power saving? anyways it didn't break the mouse or anything, just aesthetic.
> 
> I have a video I can pull later.


This happened to me when I'd press a button on the mouse while my pc was turned off before I ever updated the firmware. Still happens afterwards, but I don't think this is a new issue brought on by the firmware update.


----------



## plyr

A picture of the part where is dragging the button, you can see the scratch on the plastic.


----------



## Ferfire9

Damn, i hope mine is ok i bought it from massdrop last week, i ll have to wait 1 month to receive it and if it has problems...i cant wait another month.


----------



## plyr

There's only one screw that fixates the PCB, and the hole is a bit to the left, the PCB gets a little bend to the left, causing this different feeling to M1 and M2 buttons, I guess this is the part that needs to be done better, the M4 and M5 buttons also activated directly on the PCB itself, so is imperial that the PCB must be very firm.


----------



## roz133

Anyone got any ideas on how to tackle the cable drag? The rubber just sticks to the pad like glue for me and the cable flip flops around at the contact point(s) pulling on the mouse whenever I move it a lot. Some way to fix/reduce drag on the cable? Bungee doesn't help, cord still touches if I give enough slack coz of the weight and the point where it touches sticks.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roz133*
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to tackle the cable drag? The rubber just sticks to the pad like glue for me and the cable flip flops around at the contact point(s) pulling on the mouse whenever I move it a lot. Some way to fix/reduce drag on the cable? Bungee doesn't help, cord still touches if I give enough slack coz of the weight and the point where it touches sticks.


You can get a paracord cable from Ceesa. I replaced the cable on mine and it's so much better. It's almost like the cable isn't there anymore.


----------



## plyr

I took a nail file and molded the inner part of the glossy top shell that was making contact with the inner shell during the actuation and now the M1 and M2 are perfect...


----------



## roz133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> You can get a paracord cable from Ceesa. I replaced the cable on mine and it's so much better. It's almost like the cable isn't there anymore.


How do I go about getting one? I googled and saw a vid from Ino after I saw your post but found no way to order one. Also, do you know if it ships outside the US?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roz133*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> You can get a paracord cable from Ceesa. I replaced the cable on mine and it's so much better. It's almost like the cable isn't there anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I go about getting one? I googled and saw a vid from Ino after I saw your post but found no way to order one. Also, do you know if it ships outside the US?
Click to expand...

Send him a private message, he ships world wide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I took a nail file and molded the inner part of the glossy top shell that was making contact with the inner shell during the actuation and now the M1 and M2 are perfect...


Did you manage to take any photos?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Did you manage to take any photos?


Not during the process, but here's a finish one.


----------



## Ufasas

Will give it a test to new firmware


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Not during the process, but here's a finish one.


How dare you replace the cable?


----------



## Ferfire9

I dont think it makes much sense buying this mouse and then replacing pieces like cable, in the end it will turn being more expensive than some high priced mouses.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> I dont think it makes much sense buying this mouse and then replacing pieces like cable, in the end it will turn being more expensive than some high priced mouses.


What makes you think higher priced mice have good cables?


----------



## plyr

Well, by this time I want the best shape, the best sensor, the best cable, and so on...


----------



## Ferfire9

So now let's see. This mouse has some stuck m1 shell, comes with top end sensor and cheap implementation, smoothing on 2000 dpi up, bad mousefeet, and somesay bad cable.

Right now i am really worried about if i did right or not buying this. The idea behind this mouse is great but they could have done a better job.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> comes with top end sensor and cheap implementation, smoothing on 2000 dpi up


Sorry to tell you, but the smoothing isn't something that only this mouse does, after 2100 CPI on every other 3360 mouse that I'm aware of (besides 3366 based mice) the smoothing goes up to 32 frames. It may even be sensor level, but qsxcv would know more than I would about that.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> So now let's see. This mouse has some stuck m1 shell, comes with top end sensor and cheap implementation, smoothing on 2000 dpi up, bad mousefeet, and somesay bad cable.
> 
> Right now i am really worried about if i did right or not buying this. The idea behind this mouse is great but they could have done a better job.


If you received a mouse with stuck shell - please contact us and we will exchange it for a new one. Mouse feet we will have replacements to send for free for end users experiencing drag issues - I will post procedures on how to claim a replacement set once they arrive to our warehouse on this thread. There is a BETA firmware you may use to remove not native smoothing in our 3360 sensor above 2000 CPI (I think the 3366 has native smoothing built in from what I am reading but its minimal).

For the cable - people are swapping out base on their preference?

People are more than welcome to contact us for RMA/Warranty replacements if they find their mice defective. From what I am tracking the RMA/Warranty rate so far has been very low out of thousands of REVEL mice sold so far - so it seems most people are happy with the REVEL mouse. Also it seems some people are taking the initiative to resolve it themselves or add custom modifications - which is also pretty cool.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Sorry to tell you, but the smoothing isn't something that only this mouse does, after 2100 CPI on every other 3360 mouse that I'm aware of (besides 3366 based mice) the smoothing goes up to 32 frames. It may even be sensor level, but qsxcv would know more than I would about that.


Not to mention the blanket statement with the shell. My mouse had no click issue related to the shell.


----------



## plyr

The only thing I wish I had with this mouse is the ability to change to 500hz like the zowies. The cable, mousefeet are OK on stock.


----------



## Ferfire9

I'm till waiting for it. Bought it on massdrop last week. I am worried cause i wil have to wait 1 month to have your mouse, but everytime i open a topic about it someone says it has a deffect or a small problem.
Hope mine is ok and i be wrong about your mouse.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> I'm till waiting for it. Bought it on massdrop last week. I am worried cause i wil have to wait 1 month to have your mouse, but everytime i open a topic about it someone says it has a deffect or a small problem.
> Hope mine is ok and i be wrong about your mouse.


There will always be a vocal minority. If a mouse functions as intended, is there really any reason why one would go out of their way to post about it?

Just wait for the product first. It's already purchased.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If you received a mouse with stuck shell - please contact us and we will exchange it for a new one. Mouse feet we will have replacements to send for free for end users experiencing drag issues - I will post procedures on how to claim a replacement set once they arrive to our warehouse on this thread. There is a BETA firmware you may use to remove not native smoothing in our 3360 sensor above 2000 CPI (I think the 3366 has native smoothing built in from what I am reading but its minimal).
> 
> For the cable - people are swapping out base on their preference?


The stuck m1/m2 shell problem isn't exclusive to nixeus, I had it on the dm1 pro s. Had to file the edges of the shell so they stopped making contact, after that the buttons were perfect.

Cable/mousefeet, I always replace anyways.

Most serious competitive players use 400 to 1600 dpi, so smoothing above 2000 isn't that important.

Nixeus need to make a kinzu sized revel mini next with the same exact internals, make sure the top shell doesn't get stuck, kinzu sized rounded feet, keep the weight around 70g.

already bought a revel, but I'd buy a revel mini stupid fast.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Not to mention the blanket statement with the shell. My mouse had no click issue related to the shell.


Mine either, buttons are perfect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> The only thing I wish I had with this mouse is the ability to change to 500hz like the zowies. The cable, mousefeet are OK on stock.


You can do this with the sweetlow driver.


----------



## CorruptBE

Buttons work fine here too.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Mine either, buttons are perfect.
> You can do this with the sweetlow driver.


I tried the sweetlow driver, but for some reason it didnt work.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I tried the sweetlow driver, but for some reason it didnt work.


check the process parent and filter boxes and use the restart option.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Mine either, buttons are perfect.
> You can do this with the sweetlow driver.


Does sweetlow mouse rate adjustment work on Skylake based z170 motherboard?


----------



## Scorpion49

Does this mouse only work on USB 3.0 ports? I was having an issue with it not responding about 75% of the time so I moved it down a port and now it works fine, I had forgotten that my Gigabyte Z170 board still has a pair of 2.0 ports at the top. I'm guessing this is a polling rate issue on the port?


----------



## turnschuh

mhh were there really complains about the cable?
i think it is even better than zowies because it doesn't behave like a rubber band when swiping.
could have replaced the cable with a paracord one too when i opened the mouse several times but i didn't. not sure why =).

right know i really like the stock cable. maybe its because i use the mouse bungee in an unusual way
(leaving enough slack of cable and then putting the bungee *on top* of the cable works best for me, lol)
cant use it the right way without the cable hitting my monitor the whole time. (with ANY cable)


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> mhh were there really complains about the cable?
> i think it is even better than zowies because it doesn't behave like a rubber band when swiping.
> could have replaced the cable with a paracord one too when i opened the mouse several times but i didn't. not sure why =).
> 
> right know i really like the stock cable. maybe its because i use the mouse bungee in an unusual way
> (leaving enough slack of cable and then putting the bungee *on top* of the cable works best for me, lol)
> cant use it the right way without the cable hitting my monitor the whole time. (with ANY cable)


Its a bit like the Rival cable, it sticks a bit, but its very flexible.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommando Kodiak*
> 
> check the process parent and filter boxes and use the restart option.


yep, worked.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Does this mouse only work on USB 3.0 ports? I was having an issue with it not responding about 75% of the time so I moved it down a port and now it works fine, I had forgotten that my Gigabyte Z170 board still has a pair of 2.0 ports at the top. I'm guessing this is a polling rate issue on the port?


Not sure if you mean for use with SweetLow driver but stock here it's working on my USB 2 and 3 ports.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Not sure if you mean for use with SweetLow driver but stock here it's working on my USB 2 and 3 ports.


I'm not using SweetLow, but it barely works on the 2.0 ports. I'd say it registers 1 out of 10 clicks but works perfectly on the 3.0 ports. I was thinking that the 2.0 are polling at 100hz which I think is normal for them. They aren't the "gaming" ports that support 1000hz polling.


----------



## SmashTV

It won't matter if they're "gaming" labeled. There's a problem there somewhere definitely.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> It won't matter if they're "gaming" labeled. There's a problem there somewhere definitely.


Was about to say, no issues on an HP 255G4, Intel DH55TC, GD41RQ and an Alienware Alpha. 2 are USB3 and the others are USB 2


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> It won't matter if they're "gaming" labeled. There's a problem there somewhere definitely.


A quick google search yields a lot of mice being downgraded to 500hz or 125hz depending on the chipset for the USB port, so I'm not worried.


----------



## t1mch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Mine either, buttons are perfect.
> You can do this with the sweetlow driver.


Could you please provide a link to it? I've only found a 1000 hz version.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> People are more than welcome to contact us for RMA/Warranty replacements if they find their mice defective. From what I am tracking the RMA/Warranty rate so far has been very low out of thousands of REVEL mice sold so far - so it seems most people are happy with the REVEL mouse. Also it seems some people are taking the initiative to resolve it themselves or add custom modifications - which is also pretty cool.


Pity the BIG boys here like Logitech and Razer Corp (yuck) don't have that same attitude as Nixeus.

You are the very FIRST company that is okay with anyone wanting to modify their mouse and still get a replacement, when they go too far.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1mch3*
> 
> Could you please provide a link to it? I've only found a 1000 hz version.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver


----------



## plyr

Make sure you install the .inf and rebooting before executing the program, also select process parent and filter on device.

When uninstalling make sure to deselect those options before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plyr

I got some really bad gaming experience this week, lost a lot of confidence on aiming, got some good games on CS GO matchmaking, but overall it was a mess, thought that maybe I should get back to my fk1+, then I realized that I was doing OK when I first got the Revel, it felt good when I first tested the mouse.

Then I remembered that I updated the firmware earlier this week, so I proceeded with flashing back to the original firmware, played some time and I think that the confidence of aiming and such is back.

The movement on beta feels too thin, dont know why, I'll play with the old firmware a bit more to draw a better comparation.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> So now let's see. This mouse has some stuck m1 shell, comes with top end sensor and cheap implementation, smoothing on 2000 dpi up, bad mousefeet, and somesay bad cable.
> 
> Right now i am really worried about if i did right or not buying this. The idea behind this mouse is great but they could have done a better job.


I really think that if you'd just contact them and get a new one, you wouldn't think that. I was really mad about this and disappointed with the mouse when I first got a copy that had really bad drag on the feet and issues with the mouse buttons. But when I contacted them and got a new one within days, and they didn't even make me pay return shipping, I was really impressed. Now this is my daily driver, even after trying out the new Logitech mice.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> I really think that if you'd just contact them and get a new one, you wouldn't think that. I was really mad about this and disappointed with the mouse when I first got a copy that had really bad drag on the feet and issues with the mouse buttons. But when I contacted them and got a new one within days, and they didn't even make me pay return shipping, I was really impressed. Now this is my daily driver, even after trying out the new Logitech mice.


He didn't get his mouse yet I think - waiting for it being shipped from Massdrop.


----------



## Ferfire9

Maybe i sounded a bit rude. I never wanted to make a drama or talk bad about them.
My only problem is the time i have to wait. Just imagine if i get a faulty one. It will be like 2 goddamn months to have a mouse.
Aside from that, the mouse looks great. I already had quite a bunch of mouses. I am looking for the "perfect" one. I don't expect this one to be mainly because of the price. But i also expect it to be very good, mainly because it has ambidestrous shape and great sensor.


----------



## johnrainbow

its possible to lower the click latency with the firmware ?


----------



## turnschuh

Whats wrong with the click latency?


----------



## raad11

So what's the verdict on the beta firmware?

I'm using 3200dpi in games but can reduce to 1600dpi and doubling in-game sens to avoid mouse smoothing I suppose. That should also do the trick, right? Or is there a difference even under 2000dpi?

Also would be interested in new mouse feet once those are available.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> So what's the verdict on the beta firmware?
> 
> I'm using 3200dpi in games but can reduce to 1600dpi and doubling in-game sens to avoid mouse smoothing I suppose. That should also do the trick, right? Or is there a difference even under 2000dpi?
> 
> Also would be interested in new mouse feet once those are available.


MCU smoothing was removed in the beta firmware. SROM (?) smoothing is still 2 frames <=2000cpi and 32 frames >=2100cpi


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> MCU smoothing was removed in the beta firmware. SROM (?) smoothing is still 2 frames <=2000cpi and 32 frames >=2100cpi


What do MCU and SROM stand for?

So does the beta remove even the 2 frames <= 2100cpi amount of smoothing?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> What do MCU and SROM stand for?
> 
> So does the beta remove even the 2 frames <= 2100cpi amount of smoothing?


MCU is Microcontroller Unit but I don't know what SROM ([Something] Read Only Memory?) means but I think it's linked more closely to the sensor.

And, no, the 2 frames of smoothing hasn't been taken away. It used to have more smoothing at 2000 and below but it was removed after the update.

Edit: Misleading last sentence. The whole 12,000 range used to have more smoothing but it was taken away to reduce it to 2 frames at 2000 and below and 32 frames at 2100 and above, or, in this case, the 400 - 2000 steps have 2 frames and the 3200 - 12,000 steps have 32 frames.


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> MCU is Microcontroller Unit but I don't know what SROM ([Something] Read Only Memory?) means but I think it's linked more closely to the sensor.
> 
> And, no, the 2 frames of smoothing hasn't been taken away. It used to have more smoothing at 2000 and below but it was removed after the update.
> 
> Edit: Misleading last sentence. The whole 12,000 range used to have more smoothing but it was taken away to reduce it to 2 frames at 2000 and below and 32 frames at 2100 and above, or, in this case, the 400 - 2000 steps have 2 frames and the 3200 - 12,000 steps have 32 frames.


How much smoothing was there under 2100cpi with the stock firmware?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> How much smoothing was there under 2100cpi with the stock firmware?


No clue. Need to get qsxcv in here for that.

Edit: On a side note, I plugged mine in just now and it did that weird tracking issue again like it was switching randomly between 400 and 800


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> No clue. Need to get qsxcv in here for that.
> 
> Edit: On a side note, I plugged mine in just now and it did that weird tracking issue again like it was switching randomly between 400 and 800


So there are still bugs with the beta firmware I take it? Should I wait until a better version's out or do you recommend I install it? I don't want my mouse sens going crazy during a game or something.


----------



## Ickz

Late to the party here. Looking for another option over the GPro since its wheel button is trash. How is it on this mouse? Easy to press without accidentally scrolling?

Would've already impulse bought it on Amazon, but the black wasn't available from them.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> So there are still bugs with the beta firmware I take it? Should I wait until a better version's out or do you recommend I install it? I don't want my mouse sens going crazy during a game or something.


I think I know what the problem is. Whenever I plug a different mouse into my computer, I uninstall the previous mouse's driver. It must be something to do with the initial driver installation because it only ever happens when I plug it in for the first time. It works fine after about a minute or two.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> How much smoothing was there under 2100cpi with the stock firmware?


2 frames plus whatever the MCU added. I think it was another 2ms.


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I think I know what the problem is. Whenever I plug a different mouse into my computer, I uninstall the previous mouse's driver. It must be something to do with the initial driver installation because it only ever happens when I plug it in for the first time. It works fine after about a minute or two.


So are there any other problems with it? Would you recommend I install it?


----------



## turnschuh

Having no issues with the mouse so far since flashing the firmware.

Smoothing wise i could not tell a difference though.

Just try it out i would say.
You can still go back if you dont like it, but why would you.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> So are there any other problems with it? Would you recommend I install it?


Yes, download both the beta and original. You can revert back if anything seems janky.


----------



## Ferfire9

How can such thing be true. I mean you can have that feeling but i dont believe a simple firmware with added smoothing would make you play better or vice versa. ´


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> How can such thing be true. I mean you can have that feeling but i dont believe a simple firmware with added smoothing would make you play better or vice versa. ´


I dont know, I couldn't explain why, but the gameplay was bad, and the only thing that I changed was the firmware, maybe I'm used to smoothed mice.

I mainly play CS GO, and on a DM match the game runs like this, you'll get the first kill with a headshot, then the next, and the next, and you start to get a row of kills. With the new firmware I was struggling to get this rows, it was like I had to play my best to get near the performance I was getting before.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I don't think anyone actually prefers the granularity due to low DPI that just became a convention due to many mice not working well at higher DPI and what you are experiencing is much more likely to be placebo or just a temporary thing due to change than than anything else. I would actually say placebo is by far the most likely, but who knows.


Take Shroud for example, a famous CS Go player that actually uses 1080P resolution, he uses logitech mice, G303 and G Pro at 400dpi, not sure if he knows what granularity is tho, don't seem to affect his performance on the game.

The revel on beta it felt like out of control, I tried to lower polling to 500hz, and even test 400dpi ingame to see if I could get more consistency.


----------



## wareya

dpi isn't the only factor, ingame sens matters too

with low sensitivities, low DPIs are fine for granularity


----------



## m0uz

Just booted up my computer and the Revel did the weird fluctuating CPI thing AGAIN. Reverting back to original firmware.

Edit: Flashed the original firmware and booted up my computer again. No problems. Think there is something wrong with the firmware, at least with my hardware @Peter Nixeus

Edit 2: Recreated my first boot up by turning off my computer at the wall, leaving it for a minute, switching it back on at the wall and turning it on. No problems on original firmware.

Edit 3: Just did the same thing with the beta firmware. Shut off computer and started it back up. No problems with tracking. Then recreated first boot up by turning it off at the wall. No problems again. WHAT IS GOING ON? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## SmashTV

Haven't has that on any of my start ups. Aside from the flickering thing I don't have any noticable bugs.


----------



## Nivity

Cannot even order this mouse








Ordered plenty of things from Amazon.co.UK to Sweden, but Nixeus does not ship to Sweden on Amazon.CO.UK for some reason


----------



## CorruptBE

Yep, Nixeus really needs to get its shipping in order.

Mate of mine in Belgium wants one but can't because co.uk won't ship to Belgium either. Our only option in Europe (aside from UK) is to order it from the US and pay massive customs fees.


----------



## penskuzzi

Yeah, it bugs me a bit that mouse is sold in Europe yet only few ( like Germany and U.K? ) can only purchase one... It doesn't make any sense! Only way you can purchase in Europe is do something as stupid as drop shipping, or buy directly from Amazon.com which has crazy custom fees + shipping fees. Massdrop is decent but takes huge amount of time before shipping, like 2 weeks or more + custom wait time + domestic shipping. I hope they address this soon!


----------



## m0uz

Blame Brexit


----------



## turnschuh

Sooo i think i bricked my revel for good now...
Replaced M1 and M2 with d2f-01f's, plugged in the stock cable and made sure the switches are working (worked).

Then i switched the cable to a paracord one i used in my WMO before, put the 4 cables in the right color order before and tested the mouse again.

LMB and RMB stopped working! Like i said they were working just before switching the cable.

I switched to the old cable = same problem.

Tested it on another pc, flashed back old firmware. Re-soldered the switches several times, new and working switches aswell. Nothing worked.

TL;DR:

So i basically have a mouse with everything besides LMB and RMB working because of switching the cable once (without the 5th shielding inner cable, which seemed to be the only difference).









Ordered two new revels from amazon now.

But can anybody tell me what could have happened? Did the cable without shielding destroyed LMB and RMB without anything else? (which seems totally strange). Sensor, mwheel M3, M4, M5 and cpi button works.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Sooo i think i bricked my revel for good now...
> Replaced M1 and M2 with d2f-01f's, plugged in the stock cable and made sure the switches are working (worked).
> 
> Then i switched the cable to a paracord one i used in my WMO before, put the 4 cables in the right color order before and tested the mouse again.
> 
> LMB and RMB stopped working! Like i said they were working just before switching the cable.
> 
> I switched to the old cable = same problem.
> 
> Tested it on another pc, flashed back old firmware. Re-soldered the switches several times, new and working switches aswell. Nothing worked.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> So i basically have a mouse with everything besides LMB and RMB working because of switching the cable once (without the 5th shielding inner cable, which seemed to be the only difference).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered two new revels from amazon now.
> 
> But can anybody tell me what could have happened? Did the cable without shielding destroyed LMB and RMB without anything else? (which seems totally strange). Sensor, mwheel M3, M4, M5 and cpi button works.


Its really hard to brick like that, even if you change the color on the connector and plugin wrong, windows should tell that does not recognize the device.


----------



## turnschuh

Yea thats what i thought too, but good to know that i was thinking right.
So i dont know what happened. It is really strange. :S


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Cannot even order this mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered plenty of things from Amazon.co.UK to Sweden, but Nixeus does not ship to Sweden on Amazon.CO.UK for some reason


That's outrageous! I demand to spend my money right now.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Yea thats what i thought too, but good to know that i was thinking right.
> So i dont know what happened. It is really strange. :S


The guy in CeeSa's thread bricked his friend's Kinzu by wrong pinout. I however didn't brick g303 when i'd put pins in wrong order. My guess is there should be particular mistake in pinout for mouse to break (like putting 2 power pins in 2 data pins slot). Anyway it's better to consult people here who are experienced with PCB tinkering, they should know better.


----------



## turnschuh

Ah ok but that helped me too, thanks.
On the next revel i ll only switch the omrons if i dont like them but not the cable.^^
It wasnt really necessary in the first place because the cable is fine imo.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, just came across this thread. Really toying with the idea for a new mouse since I not been satisfied the G500s that I got to replace my aging G5.

Thinking of maybe getting this mouse to try a different style of mouse to see if it fits and feels better. From users, how would someone with a semi fingertip grip find using this mouse? Best way I can describe my grip. I rest slightly on my arm right before my wrist and kind of hover my hand over the mouse using my fingertips to move the mouse with my palm barely touching on the right upper part. Note, I also have a small hand since I'm female, but long fingers to a certain degree.

Plus, I tend to use my mouse at high dpi settings. Pretty much put it on max and leave it.


----------



## skajohyros

For those in Europe who can't get one, I have a new white one for sale.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, just came across this thread. Really toying with the idea for a new mouse since I not been satisfied the G500s that I got to replace my aging G5.
> 
> Thinking of maybe getting this mouse to try a different style of mouse to see if it fits and feels better. From users, how would someone with a semi fingertip grip find using this mouse? Best way I can describe my grip. I rest slightly on my arm right before my wrist and kind of hover my hand over the mouse using my fingertips to move the mouse with my palm barely touching on the right upper part. Note, I also have a small hand since I'm female, but long fingers to a certain degree.
> 
> Plus, I tend to use my mouse at high dpi settings. Pretty much put it on max and leave it.


That's how I hold my mouse (if I'm not playing an FPS) and this shape is great for it.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> That's how I hold my mouse (if I'm not playing an FPS) and this shape is great for it.


Yeah it works just fine like that, though I'd avoid the highest DPI on this mouse, 12,000 is absurdly fast.


----------



## bond10

How are the clicks compared to the FK1/FK2?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> That's how I hold my mouse (if I'm not playing an FPS) and this shape is great for it.


Good to hear then. I will probably nab one then later this month.

Considering the sensor in the G500s I have seems to be acting up.


----------



## maddada

Got mine earlier today and after a few hours of gameplay, here are my quick thoughts:

This mouse is unreal, nixeus you guys are literally the best mouse maker in the universe hands down.

kana v2 with 3360, perfect clicks, smooth coating, nice cable, low lod, amazing aesthetic, perfect scroll wheel. and 80g to top it all off.

all I can say is well done....

now to buy a spare one, really afraid I won't be able to get one if this one ever dies.

@CorruptBE Thank you so much for the comparasion pics with the kana.. you pushed me to get this even though I had a perfect DM1 Pro S, and boy am I glad I did.

The shape is completly different between the two, I highly prefer the revel's over the DM1..

I think I'll make a comparison video later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Just booted up my computer and the Revel did the weird fluctuating CPI thing AGAIN. Reverting back to original firmware.
> 
> Edit: Flashed the original firmware and booted up my computer again. No problems. Think there is something wrong with the firmware, at least with my hardware @Peter Nixeus
> 
> Edit 2: Recreated my first boot up by turning off my computer at the wall, leaving it for a minute, switching it back on at the wall and turning it on. No problems on original firmware.
> 
> Edit 3: Just did the same thing with the beta firmware. Shut off computer and started it back up. No problems with tracking. Then recreated first boot up by turning it off at the wall. No problems again. WHAT IS GOING ON? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


Did you unplug the mouse and plug it back in after the firmware update? Do this to avoid driver conflicts and to refresh the PnP Windows Mouse drivers. I'm going to try to replicate your process of the weird fluctuating CPI thingy.

I'm going to pull the drivers offline - but I may have a new one up for OCN to test soon. Thanks for the all the feed backs.


----------



## t1mch3

Did anyone compare 500 hz vs. 1000 hz? Can't decide whether I should use 500 or 1000 hz :/


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Did you unplug the mouse and plug it back in after the firmware update? Do this to avoid driver conflicts and to refresh the PnP Windows Mouse drivers. I'm going to try to replicate your process of the weird fluctuating CPI thingy.
> 
> I'm going to pull the drivers offline - but I may have a new one up for OCN to test soon. Thanks for the all the feed backs.


I seem to be the only one with this issue and, even then, it only happens occasionally for me. It happened first when I plugged it in after using a different mouse and it had to do the initial driver installation. Then it happened when I booted my computer up for the first time yesterday. Then I tried to recreate it by fully restarting my computer and everything was fine.

My exact method of installing the firmware was 1. Open the exe 2. Click update 3. Update finished (never touched the mouse) then unplugged and replugged it in 4. Click exit on the updater

Edit: Plugged it in again, did the initial driver installation thing again and everything's fine. I'll keep using it for a few days and see if there's a sequence of some kind.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Just booted up my computer and the Revel did the weird fluctuating CPI thing AGAIN. Reverting back to original firmware.
> 
> Edit: Flashed the original firmware and booted up my computer again. No problems. Think there is something wrong with the firmware, at least with my hardware @Peter Nixeus
> 
> Edit 2: Recreated my first boot up by turning off my computer at the wall, leaving it for a minute, switching it back on at the wall and turning it on. No problems on original firmware.
> 
> Edit 3: Just did the same thing with the beta firmware. Shut off computer and started it back up. No problems with tracking. Then recreated first boot up by turning it off at the wall. No problems again. WHAT IS GOING ON? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you unplug the mouse and plug it back in after the firmware update? Do this to avoid driver conflicts and to refresh the PnP Windows Mouse drivers. I'm going to try to replicate your process of the weird fluctuating CPI thingy.
> 
> I'm going to pull the drivers offline - but I may have a new one up for OCN to test soon. Thanks for the all the feed backs.
Click to expand...

So, when do you plan on extending your Amazon.Co.UK shipping beyond UK and germany?
To Sweden for example.
I think this is like the only mouse you cannot order to Sweden.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Has the ''scraping/scratching'' glide been fixed with this mouse yet? Specifically when moving the mouse towards you or _down_ on the mousepad? Bought a couple of these and all of them had this issue.

It was a fantastic mouse outside of that issue - though the scraping my mousepad (QCK) was a deal breaker. I really want to try this mouse again if this issue has been fixed.

Thanks.


----------



## turnschuh

Soo i have a little update regarding my "semi-bricked" Revel in case anybody is interested:

I flashed back to beta firmware after resoldering RMB, it worked for some reason. So i tried it with LMB, where most soldering points are gone and needs improvising. But could not get it right yet.

Either the switch work BUT is too elevated (due to the cooper wire i added) so it is already pressed when the case is closed.

Or the switch doesn't work in the first place.

One thing: The soldering points or what you call them can be lost or detached very easily.
First one i lost with the desolder pump. Second with "desolder wire/copper(?)".
And even heating the solder and pulling the switch out carefully resulted in the third one gone...

*TL;DR:*

Be careful when desoldering switches on your Revel. No matter how carefully you are, there is a chance of loosing a "soldering point"... (Atleast on my unit)


----------



## wareya

I did that with my zalman so I threw a teensy in it, which was a much more difficult thing to do than like, exposing the trace and soldering a connection between the trace and switch


----------



## turnschuh

Hmm, is there a trick or something to not loose the connection points? (If theres a trick at all)
Or is it determined by the build quality of the PCB?

Dont wanna do the same mistake on my second revel^^, if im unlucky and get bad clicks with the new one.


----------



## CeeSA

I replaced all (not only LMB and RMB) switches at my revel without any problems.

The connection points will get destroyed if you use too much heat too long.
Often the solder from the factories is hard to remove.
To desolder the switch (get off the old solder) put some new solder at it. With the heat from the new solder the factory solder will heat up well
and you could suck it with a pump.


----------



## m0uz

Booted my computer up for the first time today and got the weird bug again. I'm slowly giving up on this mouse.

Edit: Now I can't revert back to the original firmware


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Booted my computer up for the first time today and got the weird bug again. I'm slowly giving up on this mouse.
> 
> Edit: Now I can't revert back to the original firmware


I'd think Nixeus would probably be much inclined to cross ship you a replacement so they could have their engineers look at yours and see what's going on.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> I replaced all (not only LMB and RMB) switches at my revel without any problems.
> 
> The connection points will get destroyed if you use too much heat too long.
> Often the solder from the factories is hard to remove.
> To desolder the switch (get off the old solder) put some new solder at it. With the heat from the new solder the factory solder will heat up well
> and you could suck it with a pump.


Mhh i normally do it like that. Putting new solder on the factory solder, etc, but maybe i heated it too long like you said.
Thanks.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Booted my computer up for the first time today and got the weird bug again. I'm slowly giving up on this mouse.
> 
> Edit: Now I can't revert back to the original firmware


While the REVEL is connected use another mouse to navigate and open up the Firmware updater and install the firmware.

Also I direct messaged you (check your inbox).


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> While the REVEL is connected use another mouse to navigate and open up the Firmware updater and install the firmware.
> 
> Also I direct messaged you (check your inbox).


I mean I don't have the firmware files. The mouse works but I was going to revert back to the original to stop the weird stuff happening.


----------



## Nivity

Still want to know when you plan to open up for more countries from Amazon.CO.UK shipping, like Sweden.
But I guess since no respond to a quote then rip Nixeus


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I mean I don't have the firmware files. The mouse works but I was going to revert back to the original to stop the weird stuff happening.


Thank-you for the clarifiation - I took the firmwares offline (Google Drive) because we may have a new one for OCN soon. But if you just need the original shipping firmware I'll upload it and give you the link - just be sure to save it on your PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Still want to know when you plan to open up for more countries from Amazon.CO.UK shipping, like Sweden.
> But I guess since no respond to a quote then rip Nixeus


I apologize.

That is up to Amazon UK/EU - not us. Amazon UK handles the shipping and we have no control on where to ship to specific regions/countries. They only allow us to make the REVEL available for particular regions at this time.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Has the ''scraping/scratching'' glide been fixed with this mouse yet? Specifically when moving the mouse towards you or _down_ on the mousepad? Bought a couple of these and all of them had this issue.
> 
> It was a fantastic mouse outside of that issue - though the scraping my mousepad (QCK) was a deal breaker. I really want to try this mouse again if this issue has been fixed.
> 
> Thanks.


So I guess this is a ''no''.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Still want to know when you plan to open up for more countries from Amazon.CO.UK shipping, like Sweden.
> But I guess since no respond to a quote then rip Nixeus


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So I guess this is a ''no''.


Peter said they'd send replacement feet for free "soon". So it will be fixed?¿?? I hope.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Has the ''scraping/scratching'' glide been fixed with this mouse yet? Specifically when moving the mouse towards you or _down_ on the mousepad? Bought a couple of these and all of them had this issue.
> 
> It was a fantastic mouse outside of that issue - though the scraping my mousepad (QCK) was a deal breaker. I really want to try this mouse again if this issue has been fixed.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So I guess this is a ''no''.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Peter said they'd send replacement feet for free "soon". So it will be fixed?¿?? I hope.


Only a small number of end users are experiencing the mouse feet scratching particular mouse pads issue (they were standard 0.5mm Teflon Mouse Feet). I just got confirmation from people I've sent samples of the replacement mouse feet that it resolved their issue. For people experiencing this issue - I'll be posting on this thread on how to claim a free set this week or next week when they arrive.

Thank-you for your patience.


----------



## ralloff

I've also had the fluctuating DPI issue with the new firmware. Very intermittent; only seems to happen when I take my PC out of sleep mode. Windows 7, unpatched for god knows how long.

I also think there might be room for more fine tuning on the scroll wheel if that's even a thing. Could be nothing, but I bhop with scrollwheel in CSGO, and this mouse misses jumps more often than others I've used, with the exception of the Abyssus 2014 which was terrible. Unless it has something to do with the wheel itself, I'd have to assume it's firmware. But I'm ignorant to these things, and it could just be that I'm not 'in tune' with this wheel yet.

*Also some quick thoughts on the revel since I've had mine for 2 weeks, using it on and off*.

Clicks are pretty good; could be better, but certainly not bad. Feel somewhat like newer zowie clicks, but not.

Scroll feels pretty good. Distinct steps and the bumps on the wheel actually don't feel offensive to me like some other bumped wheels. Clicking it is a tad hard, which can be a pro/con depending on your use. Less hard I think than g402 though. As I stated above, I feel like there may be some firmware related bhopping issues for CS;GO, however slight.

Feet were not a big issue, some drag when applying a lot of pressure, but nothing super unusual. Actually better than all the zowie mice(feet too thin, shell drag) and razer(feet to sharp/thin, also shell drag). I'd replace them if it was my daily driver, but they didn't affect my play at all.

Cable is pretty swell, better than most. Not as good as zowie cables, but good.

Build quality in general is pretty good and the mouse is light. I had a little creaking on the left side(barely noticeable), but I think this is due to removing sidebuttons and not adding in any other structure. Perhaps someone else can weigh on on this by giving the sides of their revel a slight squeeze.

Sensor feels great(beta firmware). If this is what the 3360 hype is about, I'm on board and want one in my WMO immediately - I can dream right?

I have some personal dislikes regarding grip/sensor position that will keep me from using the mouse, but I was really impressed by the overall quality, especially when you consider price. I hope low price high performance mice become a standard soon, since it makes ultra high level play just that much more accessible. The revel isn't perfect, but no mouse is; and for 40$ this thing is killer.

*Solid mouse overall. Nice job Nixeus! Will recommend!*


----------



## plyr

New cables for the mice...


----------



## SmashTV

Any reproducible steps for the CPI bug?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I mean I don't have the firmware files. The mouse works but I was going to revert back to the original to stop the weird stuff happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you for the clarifiation - I took the firmwares offline (Google Drive) because we may have a new one for OCN soon. But if you just need the original shipping firmware I'll upload it and give you the link - just be sure to save it on your PC.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Still want to know when you plan to open up for more countries from Amazon.CO.UK shipping, like Sweden.
> But I guess since no respond to a quote then rip Nixeus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize.
> 
> That is up to Amazon UK/EU - not us. Amazon UK handles the shipping and we have no control on where to ship to specific regions/countries. They only allow us to make the REVEL available for particular regions at this time.
Click to expand...

That is weird since most sellers on Amazon UK ship to Sweden, always thought it was the seller to decide.
But thanks for the answer


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralloff*
> 
> I've also had the fluctuating DPI issue with the new firmware. Very intermittent; only seems to happen when I take my PC out of sleep mode. Windows 7, unpatched for god knows how long.


YES! Unpatched Windows 7 too


----------



## ralloff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> YES! Unpatched Windows 7 too


It's worth noting that I actually had two separate dpi bugs coming out of sleep. I think I remember there being a third, but I can't remember what it was, so whatever; two.

The first one was the rubber-banding dpi, where it just fluctuates back and forth between high and low dpi very quickly, often within the same mouse movement.

The second one was where it was stuck on the 'red' setting, but was not 400 dpi. If I remember correctly it was also fluctuating between two high dpi steps, but much less frequently than in the first issue. This could be the third issue I'm thinking of. Attempting to cycle the dpi steps did not resolve the issue, but unplugging/re-plugging the mouse did.

Just in case it wasn't obvious, this is with the beta firmware that was posted here, which I installed as soon as I plugged the mouse in for the first time.

It might also be worth noting that I have the sweetlow USB drivers installed for my WMO, and the last time I patched windows 7 was probably summer/fall of 2015. Dunno if that would affect anything at all, but I figured i'd toss it out there.


----------



## SmashTV

Maybe I'll find an older laptop I have and test on an unpatched 7 myself.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Only a small number of end users are experiencing the mouse feet scratching particular mouse pads issue (they were standard 0.5mm Teflon Mouse Feet). I just got confirmation from people I've sent samples of the replacement mouse feet that it resolved their issue. For people experiencing this issue - I'll be posting on this thread on how to claim a free set this week or next week when they arrive.
> 
> Thank-you for your patience.


Yay! Oh, and I'd also like to say, I recently bought the new Logitech mice, and after giving them both a fair shake... I returned them and am continuing to use the Revel


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> Yay! Oh, and I'd also like to say, I recently bought the new Logitech mice, and after giving them both a fair shake... I returned them and am continuing to use the Revel


Same here bro, I have the dm1 pro s, g pro, rival 300, rival 100, fk2, fk1, za13, ec2a, asus sica, and a bunch of other gaming mice.

the revel is the best one hands down.. getting another one soon so i never have to worry about buying mice again.

oh and if nixeus ever make a smaller one (kinzu shape) with the same internals, I'll be broke from buying too many. (Please Peter)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralloff*
> 
> ...


I've been using the beta firmware since I got the mouse. had no issues whatsoever, windows 10 though.

by the way for people experiencing scratching problems and can't get ms3.0 feet or something, you can do what i did and use your finger nails to press the edges hard so they are lower than the center of the feet.

you need to press the very edge of the mouse feet with the tip of your fingernail and go around them so all of the boundaries of the feet are lower than the center.

It worked fine on my revel, waiting for ms3 hyperglides to come, then I'll use those instead as I'm used to their glide.


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Same here bro, I have the dm1 pro s, g pro, rival 300, rival 100, fk2, fk1, za13, ec2a, asus sica, and a bunch of other gaming mice.
> 
> the revel is the best one hands down.. getting another one soon so i never have to worry about buying mice again.
> 
> oh and if nixeus ever make a smaller one (kinzu shape) with the same internals, I'll be broke from buying too many. (Please Peter)
> I've been using the beta firmware since I got the mouse. had no issues whatsoever, windows 10 though.
> 
> by the way for people experiencing scratching problems and can't get ms3.0 feet or something, you can do what i did and use your finger nails to press the edges hard so they are lower than the center of the feet.
> 
> you need to press the very edge of the mouse feet with the tip of your fingernail and go around them so all of the boundaries of the feet are lower than the center.
> 
> It worked fine on my revel, waiting for ms3 hyperglides to come, then I'll use those instead as I'm used to their glide.


What didn't you like about the DM1 Pro S?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> What didn't you like about the DM1 Pro S?


I'm not maddada, but my DM1 Pro S had a hair trigger RMB and a sticky LMB. Otherwise it was fine. I think it's semi luck of the draw on either to get perfect buttons, but, I have not heard of a Revel user ever getting a hair trigger button, only sticky ones that can be fixed by opening it and sanding just a bit.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> What didn't you like about the DM1 Pro S?


It's exactly the same clicks and sensor feeling as the revel.. there are a lot of differences though..

Shape is very different between the 2, and I love the revels's shape way more since it's very close to the kana's shape, which is my favorite shape:
(personal opinion, so it won't apply for you unless you don't like the sensei shape, and like kana/xai/kinzu better)

DM 1 has a bigger hump than the revel, which I don't like.
The grip width is wider on the dm1 s, sides are mostly flat, which wasn't the best for me since it made me have to stretch my ring finger to the right more, width of the revel feels perfect however since the sides of the revel slope inwards, revel feels really close to the kana in shape while the dm1 is bigger (so get the dm1 if you like the sensei shape or bigger mice in general).
Also the back sides curve of the dm1 is more pronounced on the dm1 (like the sensei) while the revel has a straighter curve. (I'm taking about the curve that's on both sides, which makes the mouse fatter at the back and thinner at the front)
Btw, I asked some family members to close their eyes and tell me which they felt was smaller and they all said the revel was noticably less wide and had a lower hump.

side buttons are more towards the back on the revel, which makes hitting mouse 4/5 really easy, on the dm1 I have to move my thumb to reach mouse5, m4 is easy to reach though.

scroll has more pronounced steps on the revel and feels great ingame and out, never had any problems bhopping with it, and it never missed a step on me, feels really good (same with the dm1 but that one doesn't stop on each step like the revel does).
m3 is a bit harder to click on the revel, but it's alright on both of them (i use it for ptt without issue)
btw just wanted to say screw zowie and their trash mouse wheels, revel's steps aren't as harsh as the zowie ones.

feet that came with dm1 are perfect out of the box, while the ones on the revel were scratching a bit when pushing it down hard, so i used my finger nail to go around the edges and push them all down hard and now only the center part of the feet touches the mousepad, so they don't scratch at all.

cable is usable on both (unlike the gpro's which is 100% unusable for me), but i really like the da13's cable since it feels light, it's thinner than all other braided cables i've seen, and can be kept off the mousepad very easily with my razer bungee ziptied above a 3.5" harddisk.
so i have a couple of da13 cables that i put in all my main mice.

only things I'd change about the revel would be:
reduce the weight a bit (♥70g, going to look for a way to lower the weight later, but it's great as is) (already removed the back lighting plastic piece and the dpi button since i never change dpi off 400, and if you misclick it you have to go through 11 dpi steps to get back to your original dpi.

also i woulduse standard sized mousefeet (isn't a big deal since ms3.0 feet fit fine)

note:
I actually had to open my dm1 pro s and cut a bit of the button shell on both lmb/rmb.
my lmb was getting fully stuck everytime i sprayed in csgo, but after fixing the shell the buttons were both perfect.

The lmb/rmb feel different on all the mice i have with omron 7N 20million clicks.. but that's how it is with factories producing millions of micro switches.. that's why I ordered 25 pieces off ebay and I'll solder two that feel similar/better on the revel, although the clicks that came with the mouse are alright as is, maybe I'll find 2 that feel better not sure.
(lmb and rmb on my Logitech gpro and da chroma/13 are all different and they use the same switch as the revel)

(wrote this at 4am on my phone, sorry about any writing errors)

also sorry for the wall of text i have a quiz tomorrow and I'm doing my best not to study..


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Okay, this mouse has some serious potential. It's my first time with the sensei shape. I had a G403 come in yesterday and have been using the Mionix Naos 7000 for 1.5 years. I literally picked up this mouse, hopped into osu!, and was playing up to my regular speed almost immediately. No transitioning time for me. Holy cow. The G403 had a day of usage and I'm still not quite 100% used to it yet.

G403 vs Revel. Ugh. I love the revel shape but the G403 buttons are definitely better.

First glossy mouse in a long time too and I think I like it better than my matte/rubberized mice.

Mouse feet only seem to scratch if I put a lot of pressure on the back of the mouse while moving up/down.

Pictures and more thoughts coming later. This is definitely a winner, especially at $40 if you snag it on massdrop.

//edit: I got used to the m1/m2 buttons. m4/m5 are a bit too light and mushy for my taste. However, I'm in love with the shape. G403 is going back in its box.

Pics later today.


----------



## Ferfire9

How is the pre-travel on m1 and m2 buttons? Every mouse has a lot of it or just some?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Pretravel is extremely minimal on mine. The switches are just stiffer than I'm used to(haven't tried Zowies yet, though).

Impressions after a day of usage! Also doing a picture dump in this post.

Box front. Pretty nice looking package, but a bit cringe on the words in the bottom right corner.


Box back.


What's included.


A closeup of the mousefeet. I have to put down a good amount of pressure if I want them to scratch the mousepad.


Comparison shots. G403 | Revel | Naos. G403 is by far the tallest one.


Top view.


Side shot.


When I took it out of the box, I noticed that it fit surprisingly well with my keyboard! If I had my Nixeus Moda V1 still, this would be a dope nixeus peripheral setup.


Cable comparison. The Revel has a flexible rubber cable. I think it's a bit grippy and holds its shape too well. It doesn't really bother me during gameplay though. It is around the same size as my Naos' braided cable.


I'm in love with the shape. It's smaller than both the G403 which I was testing earlier this week and the Mionix Naos 7000 which has been my daily driver for quite some time now. I'm able to extremely easily pick up and move the mouse. Having a light mouse is a very nice change from the relatively heavy Naos. It feels like I'm in a lot more control. The glossy white model was cheaper than the black, so I picked it up. My previous experience with glossy mice wasn't great, but the white doesn't really show any sweat or fingerprint marks. It's also super grippy which is awesome.

I used this mouse on 1200 dpi. The light has a super slow breathing effect, and only illuminates the butt and the logo of the mouse.

osu! tracking was spot on. Within 15 minutes of usage, I was doing better than both the G403 and the Naos 7000. It simply felt more comfortable during gameplay. Spinners are a bit different with the changed weight, but other than that it's lovely.

FPS games took a little bit longer. The Nixeus has very, very different buttons than I'm accustomed to. The Revel has a cheaper-feeling m1/m2 click. The click is a lot harder to press, and it doesn't seem to have as much overall travel when compared to my Naos. It is indeed a bit harder to spam-click on the Revel. I can still successively click faster on both the Naos and the G403. On the plus side, my middle finger never accidentally clicks m2, which it does on basically every other mouse I've used. The m1/m2 buttons are also quite loud. The mouse shell sounds empty and as a result the click of the switches sound pretty cheap.

The mouse wheel isn't as smooth scrolling as the G403, but it's still good overall. Scrolling is louder than my Naos and the G403. Steps are nicely defined and there's no scroll wheel rattle at all. Mouse3 has a surprising amount of movement when clicked in. It's easier to click than the G403, likely due to the overall lower mouse wheel positioning. No issues with clicking Mouse3. I do hope that switch holds up over time though, since the only switch to really fail on me was also a "YSA" switch. I am quite liberal with my Mouse3 usage so having a better quality switch would be nice.

Side buttons. They're small and squishy. They have some feedback, but there's a lot of post-travel and it simply gets soft after the button actuation. I wish there was some seperation or indentation between the two buttons like the G403 or the Naos. I would also prefer them to have a tiny bit farther forward, but I can still hit both consistently as is.

Here's a quick sound test I recorded:



Overall, the shape and the sensor is what really won me over on this mouse. Tracking is superb and I couldn't get it to spin out when doing the "slam" test(pmw3310 on my naos could spin out if I did this). I have slowly gotten used to the heavier clicks, and don't really have issues when using them in game now. The G403 had some amazing clicks, but its shape didn't sync with me like the Revel did.

For $40-$50, this is one heck of a mouse. As long as it holds up over time, it'll be an easy recommendation for me if you are looking for a performance mouse without a ridiculous price.


----------



## SmashTV

I too may stick with the Revel after my G403 testing period is up.


----------



## Ickz

I'm getting this mouse tomorrow to try out. Are there replacement feet available anywhere? At first glance, it looked like you could use sensei ones since it uses a similar shell, but looking closer, the revel's seem to be a little smaller.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly the same clicks and sensor feeling as the revel.. there are a lot of differences though..
> 
> Shape is very different between the 2, and I love the revels's shape way more since it's very close to the kana's shape, which is my favorite shape:
> (personal opinion, so it won't apply for you unless you don't like the sensei shape, and like kana/xai/kinzu better)
> 
> DM 1 has a bigger hump than the revel, which I don't like.
> The grip width is wider on the dm1 s, sides are mostly flat, which wasn't the best for me since it made me have to stretch my ring finger to the right more, width of the revel feels perfect however since the sides of the revel slope inwards, revel feels really close to the kana in shape while the dm1 is bigger (so get the dm1 if you like the sensei shape or bigger mice in general).
> Also the back sides curve of the dm1 is more pronounced on the dm1 (like the sensei) while the revel has a straighter curve. (I'm taking about the curve that's on both sides, which makes the mouse fatter at the back and thinner at the front)
> Btw, I asked some family members to close their eyes and tell me which they felt was smaller and they all said the revel was noticably less wide and had a lower hump.
> 
> side buttons are more towards the back on the revel, which makes hitting mouse 4/5 really easy, on the dm1 I have to move my thumb to reach mouse5, m4 is easy to reach though.
> 
> scroll has more pronounced steps on the revel and feels great ingame and out, never had any problems bhopping with it, and it never missed a step on me, feels really good (same with the dm1 but that one doesn't stop on each step like the revel does).
> m3 is a bit harder to click on the revel, but it's alright on both of them (i use it for ptt without issue)
> btw just wanted to say screw zowie and their trash mouse wheels, revel's steps aren't as harsh as the zowie ones.
> 
> feet that came with dm1 are perfect out of the box, while the ones on the revel were scratching a bit when pushing it down hard, so i used my finger nail to go around the edges and push them all down hard and now only the center part of the feet touches the mousepad, so they don't scratch at all.
> 
> cable is usable on both (unlike the gpro's which is 100% unusable for me), but i really like the da13's cable since it feels light, it's thinner than all other braided cables i've seen, and can be kept off the mousepad very easily with my razer bungee ziptied above a 3.5" harddisk.
> so i have a couple of da13 cables that i put in all my main mice.
> 
> only things I'd change about the revel would be:
> reduce the weight a bit (♥70g, going to look for a way to lower the weight later, but it's great as is) (already removed the back lighting plastic piece and the dpi button since i never change dpi off 400, and if you misclick it you have to go through 11 dpi steps to get back to your original dpi.
> 
> also i woulduse standard sized mousefeet (isn't a big deal since ms3.0 feet fit fine)
> 
> note:
> I actually had to open my dm1 pro s and cut a bit of the button shell on both lmb/rmb.
> my lmb was getting fully stuck everytime i sprayed in csgo, but after fixing the shell the buttons were both perfect.
> 
> The lmb/rmb feel different on all the mice i have with omron 7N 20million clicks.. but that's how it is with factories producing millions of micro switches.. that's why I ordered 25 pieces off ebay and I'll solder two that feel similar/better on the revel, although the clicks that came with the mouse are alright as is, maybe I'll find 2 that feel better not sure.
> (lmb and rmb on my Logitech gpro and da chroma/13 are all different and they use the same switch as the revel)
> 
> (wrote this at 4am on my phone, sorry about any writing errors)
> 
> 
> 
> also sorry for the wall of text i have a quiz tomorrow and I'm doing my best not to study..


Hehe, that's what i also like doing. Just abstrakt myself from studying stuff.









Very nice and detailed write up! Didn't know the Revel is so much different from the DM1 shape wise. Oo
Thanks! +rep


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I too may stick with the Revel after my G403 testing period is up.


Yep, feeling that way as well. G403 shape just feels awkward. Comfortable, but not like anything I am used to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I'm getting this mouse tomorrow to try out. Are there replacement feet available anywhere? At first glance, it looked like you could use sensei ones since it uses a similar shell, but looking closer, the revel's seem to be a little smaller.


No feet available yet, but some of the smaller Hyperglide models could work. Nixeus releasing feet soon.


----------



## cloudshine

Got my Nixeus Revel today, loving it so far.
A bit of scratching so I may just replace the feet later.
Cable is really nice, IMO.
Could do without the breathing L.E.D but that's not really a 'real' issue, though.
Scroll wheel isn't unusable like the DM1 Pro S was for me. YMMV.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> Got my Nixeus Revel today, loving it so far.
> A bit of scratching so I may just replace the feet later.
> Cable is really nice, IMO.
> Could do without the breathing L.E.D but that's not really a 'real' issue, though.
> Scroll wheel isn't unusable like the DM1 Pro S was for me. YMMV.


Double check your mouse feet to see if there is a clear thin plastic tape covering the feet - if there is peel it off to see if the scratching still occurs.

I just received confirmation the replacement mouse feet are coming in on Monday for people experiencing scratching issues to get to replace their existing ones.

I'll post on how to claim a free set no later than Monday.

Our new replacement mouse feet has a thin clear plastic covering the bottom of the teflon feet - so be sure to peel it off after installing it.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Double check your mouse feet to see if there is a clear thin plastic tape covering the feet - if there is peel it off to see if the scratching still occurs.
> 
> I just received confirmation the replacement mouse feet are coming in on Monday for people experiencing scratching issues to get to replace their existing ones.
> 
> I'll post on how to claim a free set no later than Monday.
> 
> Our new replacement mouse feet has a thin clear plastic covering the bottom of the teflon feet - so be sure to peel it off after installing it.


Hey there, thanks for the response!









I actually purchased my Revel from Amazon.. Does this mean that because there is no little film covering the feet that it's possible I've gotten a used one?









If that's the case, I'll just return it and purchase it from your site.


----------



## costilletas

It means that yours has the original feet, not the new feet nixeus are going to give for free to those who have problems with them, like you and me


----------



## cloudshine

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> It means that yours has the original feet, not the new feet nixeus are going to give for free to those who have problems with them, like you and me


Hey dude, thanks for the response









I'm hoping ours will be different, for the better







. Coming from a EC2-a the glide is noticeably different on my Hien VE


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> Hey there, thanks for the response!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually purchased my Revel from Amazon.. Does this mean that because there is no little film covering the feet that it's possible I've gotten a used one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, I'll just return it and purchase it from your site.


It is still new because they all are suppose be like that - just our factory worker assembling the mouse may have forgotten to peel it off in a small number of mice during production since the original teflon feet comes from a different source.

The replacement teflon mouse feet we are sending out for people requesting them will have the plastic film that you need to peel off.


----------



## Ferfire9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It is still new because they all are suppose be like that - just our factory worker assembling the mouse may have forgotten to peel it off in a small number of mice during production since the original teflon feet comes from a different source.
> 
> The replacement teflon mouse feet we are sending out for people requesting them will have the plastic film that you need to peel off.


Hello Sir, did the recent MassDrop mouses (this week) come with this new mousefeet? Mine was shipped today from Massdrop to me.


----------



## Oeshon

Tried buying but Amazon UK doesn't ship to Czech Republic


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oeshon*
> 
> Tried buying but Amazon UK doesn't ship to Czech Republic


Only Germany and UK seems to be only countries who can order from Amazon :/


----------



## Ferfire9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Only Germany and UK seems to be only countries who can order from Amazon :/


Spain, Italy can aswell, only countries with amazon can order them. Thats why i went to massdrop.

edit: Forgot France also.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralloff*
> 
> It's worth noting that I actually had two separate dpi bugs coming out of sleep. I think I remember there being a third, but I can't remember what it was, so whatever; two.
> 
> The first one was the rubber-banding dpi, where it just fluctuates back and forth between high and low dpi very quickly, often within the same mouse movement.
> 
> The second one was where it was stuck on the 'red' setting, but was not 400 dpi. If I remember correctly it was also fluctuating between two high dpi steps, but much less frequently than in the first issue. This could be the third issue I'm thinking of. Attempting to cycle the dpi steps did not resolve the issue, but unplugging/re-plugging the mouse did.
> 
> Just in case it wasn't obvious, this is with the beta firmware that was posted here, which I installed as soon as I plugged the mouse in for the first time.
> 
> It might also be worth noting that I have the sweetlow USB drivers installed for my WMO, and the last time I patched windows 7 was probably summer/fall of 2015. Dunno if that would affect anything at all, but I figured i'd toss it out there.


I was for the first time able to replicate the first DPI issue today. I've been on the new firmware for weeks. It happened after my PC rebooted a couple times due to brown outs from the hurricane. I left it off for a couple hours and when I turned it back on the DPI was fluctuating between what felt like 400 and my default of 1200. Unplugging and replugging fixed it, and I have since flashed back to factory firmware.

I normally do not sleep, reboot, or shutdown my PC for weeks at a time.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Only Germany and UK seems to be only countries who can order from Amazon :/


Great, so the rest of Europe its only option is Massdrop then... which equates to € 80 over here in Belgium.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Great, so the rest of Europe its only option is Massdrop then... which equates to € 80 over here in Belgium.


I can send you mine


----------



## johnrainbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Whats wrong with the click latency?


its quite high

would be awesome if this could be fixed! @ Peter


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnrainbow*
> 
> its quite high
> 
> would be awesome if this could be fixed! @ Peter


I thought it was about 1.9ms difference than Logitech's click latency from Ino's review testing? Which is pretty good?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1608470/nixeus-revel-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/0_100#post_25560950


----------



## johnrainbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> I thought it was about 1.9ms difference than Logitech's click latency from Ino's review testing? Which is pretty good?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608470/nixeus-revel-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/0_100#post_25560950


Yeah should actually be pretty good, but i definitely can feel a latency.
At my G303 i dont feel anything at all.
The revel feels like the first version of the zowie fk1 which had like ~12ms if im not mistaken.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnrainbow*
> 
> Yeah should actually be pretty good, but i definitely can feel a latency.
> At my G303 i dont feel anything at all.
> The revel feels like the first version of the zowie fk1 which had like ~12ms if im not mistaken.


The G303 Click latency is 10ms and the REVEL is 11.9ms ~ 12ms from what you are saying?

Edit:

The clickly latency spread sheet says the revel's click latency is faster than even the newest Zowie FK1:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QI7-LY9Ul_DsVE4ZOqBQxqqqqrdJ04Ite8IY3AQMds/edit#gid=0


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

You people and your bizarro bump testing results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> our factory worker


heh


----------



## johnrainbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> The G303 Click latency is 10ms and the REVEL is 11.9ms ~ 12ms from what you are saying?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The clickly latency spread sheet says the revel's click latency is faster than even the newest Zowie FK1:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QI7-LY9Ul_DsVE4ZOqBQxqqqqrdJ04Ite8IY3AQMds/edit#gid=0


this is weird, because i own the fk1, before benq refresh, version and latency feels lower than the revels O_O

edit : was refering to an older graphic, didnt know this list


----------



## RaleighStClair

Just bought _another_ Revel, love the shape, but it suffers from sticky M1 and M2 and scratches my mousepad on glide. Going to try to get a replacement for this one. If the new one is the same as the rest that will be four, 4 Revels, purchased months apart, all with the exact same issues.

At that point I will chalk it up to a inherent design/Quality flaw and cut my losses.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Just bought _another_ Revel, love the shape, but it suffers from sticky M1 and M2 and scratches my mousepad on glide. Going to try to get a replacement for this one. If the new one is the same as the rest that will be four Revels, purchased months apart, all with the exact same issues.
> 
> At that point I will chalk it up to a inherent design/Quality flaw and cut my losses.


Contact us if you haven't returned it yet - the warranty contact information should be in the packaging. We will warranty swap the one you purchased - we would like to see what is causing the sticky M1 and m2, too.

We would appreciate the opportunity to take a look at it. Thank-you!


----------



## RaleighStClair

@ Peter

Will do!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## turnschuh

Hey, after receiving my second revel, which also scratches on down movements like my first, i assume everybody will have the issue on cloth mousepads more or less.

People who use it on hard pad might not have an issue but that doesn't mean their feet are not to thin.

(My 2cents on that)

One other thing i noticed:

I know there are big tolerances in actuation force needed with the d2fc-f-7n omrons.

My first Revel had omrons on both M1 and M2 which were rather hard to click compared to the average of my loose d2fc-f-7n switches i could compare them with.

(Desoldered both of them, so i know it was not just the shell)

Now when i received my other 2 Revels, the buttons felt kinda the same (on the stiffer side).
Can't tell for sure, since i didn't open them though. I choosed the one with the less annyoing left click and send the other one back.

I know i only had 3 to test but:
Does the factory "purposely" choose the "higher than average click force needed 20M omrons" for some reason?







(I know it sounds stupid, since it would take longer etc.)

*Note that i really love everything else about the mouse, so good job on that. And if people who don't own the Revel read this: Even the clicks are fine. (Especially compared to zowie FKs for example.)
I am just very picky in that regard as you can see.^^
So don't hesitate to buy one because of the clicks or something.*

Maybe i mod my second revel but i am not sure what i could do to give me light and rather quiet clicks.

Ordered 15 new d2fc-f-7n's and will probably pick out 2 of the lightest and switch them. But i have more issues with the shell, i think.

*Anybody know how* i could mod the shell to give me the right feel? There is always this deeper like plastic sound even if i carefully try to press just the switch.

I dont know sorry for the text, i have time lol.


----------



## plyr

The stick problem is caused by friction from the button(outer shell) with the m1/m2 buttons separator on the inner shell, I filed mine and the problem disappeared completely. As for the click hardness, I kind of like it, but then again, I'm coming from the fk1+ that also has hard clicks compared to light click mice.

As someone said, the revel is a mid term between the zowie and the other lighter click omron switches.


----------



## turnschuh

Mhhh on mine i did not have the feeling the button shell rubs against the outer one.

@plyr
Can or could you actually see that it rubs against it before filing or is it something you dont see but its still there?

Maybe i ll try it on my older one with the broken pcb.
Can you tell me how you filed it down?
The button shell? With sandpaper? Did you put the 2 shells apart?

Thanks


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> The stick problem is caused by friction from the button(outer shell) with the m1/m2 buttons separator on the inner shell, I filed mine and the problem disappeared completely. As for the click hardness, I kind of like it, but then again, I'm coming from the fk1+ that also has hard clicks compared to light click mice.
> 
> As someone said, the revel is a mid term between the zowie and the other lighter click omron switches.


Which part exactly needs to filed down? I have sticky, "suctiony" mouse buttons and I would love to fix this, especially if it is relatively simple fix.

Thanks.


----------



## Ligh0ff

my revel sometimes after i start the pc the cursor keep freezing i don't know how to explain it (like it block somewhere in the desktop even if i move it,it move slow/don't move) to fix this i have to unplug it a re-plug it in the usb (i tried to change all usb but didn't work)

i had the white version before and it hasn't had this problem (i changed from glossy white to black)

the fact that i have to return it again it's really annoying,anyone had this problem before?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> my revel sometimes after i start the pc the cursor keep freezing i don't know how to explain it (like it block somewhere in the desktop even if i move it,it move slow/don't move) to fix this i have to unplug it a re-plug it in the usb (i tried to change all usb but didn't work)
> 
> i had the white version before and it hasn't had this problem (i changed from glossy white to black)
> 
> the fact that i have to return it again it's really annoying,anyone had this problem before?


People have had this problem before, including myself. What Windows are you running and are you using the beta firmware?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Mhhh on mine i did not have the feeling the button shell rubs against the outer one.
> 
> @plyr
> Can or could you actually see that it rubs against it before filing or is it something you dont see but its still there?


I used a nail file, the inside part of the button, if you take the mouse apart, you'll see that the separator will have marks of friction.

I posted a picture here: http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b7/b7d3f14c_QeVXpQq.jpeg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Which part exactly needs to filed down? I have sticky, "suctiony" mouse buttons and I would love to fix this, especially if it is relatively simple fix.
> 
> Thanks.


If you take the mouse apart, the whole upper shell, and try to click the button, it should move freely, its a bit hard to take the top shell from the inner shell apart, but if you do, you should see the marks of friction easily.


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> People have had this problem before, including myself. What Windows are you running and are you using the beta firmware?


i'm using windows 10 pro,and i'm using the firmware that came in the mouse as i ordered it.

My mouse cursor is draggig whenever i move it and slow and hesitant, very sluggish like there is some sort of delay in the response time when i move my mouse,this thing make me crazy,is it a hardware fault or firmware related?

at the beginning i thought it was realted to the dust on the mousepad,so i cleaned it but nothing same problem when i start the pc


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> i'm using windows 10 pro,and i'm using the firmware that came in the mouse as i ordered it.
> 
> My mouse cursor is draggig whenever i move it and slow and hesitant, very sluggish like there is some sort of delay in the response time when i move my mouse,this thing make me crazy,is it a hardware fault or firmware related?
> 
> at the beginning i thought it was realted to the dust on the mousepad,so i cleaned it but nothing same problem when i start the pc


I know exactly the problem you're having. I've experienced it myself and it's quite difficult to explain. It could be an incompatibility with your computer hardware although it might be a firmware issue. Is it a Z97 mobo by any chance?


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I know exactly the problem you're having. I've experienced it myself and it's quite difficult to explain. It could be an incompatibility with your computer hardware although it might be a firmware issue. Is it a Z97 mobo by any chance?


no,it's an h170 fatal1ty perfomance,i swiched from the "fatal1ty mouseport" to a usb 3.0 and nothing same bug,now i switched from the 3.0 to 2,0 but i think it's useless too


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> no,it's an h170 fatal1ty perfomance,i swiched from the "fatal1ty mouseport" to a usb 3.0 and nothing same bug,now i switched from the 3.0 to 2,0 but i think it's useless too


If it's happening on Windows 7 and 10, on both the original and beta firmwares and on completely different chipsets then the only other factor left is the mouse itself. Probably something to do with the firmwares. @Peter Nixeus


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> If it's happening on Windows 7 and 10, on both the original and beta firmwares and on completely different chipsets then the only other factor left is the mouse itself. Probably something to do with the firmwares. @Peter Nixeus


should i return it,or wait for other replies?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> should i return it,or wait for other replies?


I heard that Nixeus will be releasing another firmware at some point. It might fix the problem but if they can't find the cause of it then it probably won't fix it. I'd just return it. It's clearly faulty.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> should i return it,or wait for other replies?


Hi Ligh0ff,

We apologize for the issue you are experiencing.

Where and when did you get the mouse? We definitely would like to take a look at the mouse to see what is causing the issue you are experiencing. Please contact us for warranty service - our contact information should be included in the package of the mouse.

Thank-you.

Edit: Yes we have another firmware we will be letting OCN members to test after we validate it first.


----------



## Bucake

yo i don't have your mouse but i appreciate that you keep coming back here and communicate with your customers
keep it up


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

The replacement mouse feet have arrived. We will start processing and shipping them for customers who may be experiencing issues with their current REVEL's mouse feet with particular mouse pads. Please only make a request for a free set of replacement mouse feet if you are really experiencing these issues.

*Here is the link to the online form to complete your request:*

http://www.nixeus.com/revel-mouse-feet/

*The last day to submit a request is November 30, 2016*

*NOTE: Please upload proof of purchase in PDF Format*

We appreciate everyone's feedback and patience on this matter.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The replacement mouse feet have arrived. We will start processing and shipping them for customers who may be experiencing issues with their current REVEL's mouse feet with particular mouse pads. Please only make a request for a free set of replacement mouse feet if you are really experiencing these issues.
> 
> *Here is the link to the online form to complete your request:*
> 
> http://www.nixeus.com/revel-mouse-feet/
> 
> *The last day to submit a request is November 30, 2016*
> 
> We appreciate everyone's feedback and patience on this matter.


Hey there,

I'm getting an error when I try to upload a picture of the "proof of purchase". Currently .jpg / .png aren't allowed. How can I get around this?

Thanks


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I'm getting an error when I try to upload a picture of the "proof of purchase". Currently .jpg / .png aren't allowed. How can I get around this?
> 
> Thanks


Try saving the picture as a PDF.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Try saving the picture as a PDF.


Thanks! It worked


----------



## Peter Nixeus

UPDATE:

We are working on a new secondary BETA firmware for OCN to test that allows for 500Hz polling rate. Original engineering samples of the REVEL had a polling rate of 500Hz, but we shipped it with the polling rate of 1000Hz. We are just validating it to make sure it works well with qsxvc recommended changes that was in the other beta firmware - once our testing is done we will make it available for OCN members to test.

Once OCN confirm this firmware works well, too - we will have two secondary firmware options for current REVEL owners to install at their own discretion = one with 1000Hz and another with 500Hz.


----------



## blobs

The product serial number is the number on the bottom of the box, under the RoHS and FCC logos and such, right?

And what would be a valid form of proof of purchase if I got the mouse from massdrop?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> The product serial number is the number on the bottom of the box, under the RoHS and FCC logos and such, right?
> 
> And what would be a valid form of proof of purchase if I got the mouse from massdrop?


Yes - that is the SN. You should have gotten a receipt or invoice from Massdrop - just save it as a PDF and upload it on the online form. Thank-you!


----------



## blobs

Alright, thanks for clearing that up.

And thank you, based peter, for being such a helpful guy.


----------



## Infection11

hmmm guys. right now useing ec1-a, will the nixeus revel will be very small for me?
palm grip


----------



## blobs

It will be a bit small. The size of the revel is more comparable to the ec2-a.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The replacement mouse feet have arrived. We will start processing and shipping them for customers who may be experiencing issues with their current REVEL's mouse feet with particular mouse pads. Please only make a request for a free set of replacement mouse feet if you are really experiencing these issues.
> 
> *Here is the link to the online form to complete your request:*
> 
> http://www.nixeus.com/revel-mouse-feet/
> 
> *The last day to submit a request is November 30, 2016*
> 
> *NOTE: Please upload proof of purchase in PDF Format*
> 
> We appreciate everyone's feedback and patience on this matter.


Awesome Peter, I updated OP for easy access with this info and will remain until November 30, 2016.


----------



## Oeshon

Any work being done to allow shipping to all EU countries?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oeshon*
> 
> Any work being done to allow shipping to all EU countries?


We are working on it. No ETA at this time. We want to make it available to more EU countries - but Amazon is limiting it to UK, Italy, Germany, Spain and France.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Just filed down the contact areas around the M1 & M2 buttons and it's helped with the weird suction feeling on button clicks. Now to get some replacement feet so the mouse doesn't scatch my MP and we should be good to go.









Do we know ETA on these new mouse feet?

EDIT: Has anyone tried Hyper-glides with the Revel? Which ones work well with this mouse?

I am thinking these should do the trick:

https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-Mouse-Skates-Logitech-MX-2/dp/B0121M5I4M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1476217568&sr=8-4&keywords=hyperglides


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Just filed down the contact areas around the M1 & M2 buttons and it's helped with the weird suction feeling on button clicks. Now to get some replacement feet so the mouse doesn't scatch my MP and we should be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know ETA on these new mouse feet?
> 
> EDIT: Has anyone tried Hyper-glides with the Revel? Which ones work well with this mouse?
> 
> I am thinking these should do the trick:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-Mouse-Skates-Logitech-MX-2/dp/B0121M5I4M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1476217568&sr=8-4&keywords=hyperglides


Yeah, my first copy of the revel had that weird suction-y feeling. I just RMA'd it and the second one felt much better. It also doesn't drag as bad as the other copy did, but it still does occassionally if I go straight backwards, so I just filed for the new free set.


----------



## Ufasas

Anyone getting a new tab reopenening in internet browsers over and over again when you close tab with a scroll wheel? It's like scroll wheel is too sensitive, is it to everyone here the same?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> Anyone getting a new tab reopenening in internet browsers over and over again when you close tab with a scroll wheel? It's like scroll wheel is too sensitive, is it to everyone here the same?


Not even sure how this is possible. Double clicking M3 doesn't close then re-open a tab so it's not a debounce problem.


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> Anyone getting a new tab reopenening in internet browsers over and over again when you close tab with a scroll wheel? It's like scroll wheel is too sensitive, is it to everyone here the same?


I had a time when it was opening 2 tabs when I'd click a hyperlink but it went away after a few days on its own =/


----------



## blobs

Yeah, I think the switch under the scroll wheel is kinda iffy. Often mine will double click, or not even click at all. And when I'm holding it down, it will randomly trigger on and off.

I don't really use the scroll wheel too much though, so in my case it doesn't really matter.


----------



## ramoramo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We are working on it. No ETA at this time. We want to make it available to more EU countries - but Amazon is limiting it to UK, Italy, Germany, Spain and France.


that's very strange because the same rules apply for all EU countries... maybe charge more for shipping for the other countries is a solution? i live in the netherlands and really want one (even in my break with gaming







)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramoramo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We are working on it. No ETA at this time. We want to make it available to more EU countries - but Amazon is limiting it to UK, Italy, Germany, Spain and France.
> 
> 
> 
> that's very strange because the same rules apply for all EU countries... maybe charge more for shipping for the other countries is a solution? i live in the netherlands and really want one (even in my break with gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

I mean, I can order most stuff to Sweden from Amazon UK, including stuff that is "fulfilled by amazon" which kinda makes this weird









Dm1 is not for me either, I liked this because its shorter then the typical sensei shape.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramoramo*
> 
> that's very strange because the same rules apply for all EU countries... maybe charge more for shipping for the other countries is a solution? i live in the netherlands and really want one (even in my break with gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I mean, I can order most stuff to Sweden from Amazon UK, including stuff that is "fulfilled by amazon" which kinda makes this weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dm1 is not for me either, I liked this because its shorter then the typical sensei shape.


We thought so too when we went live with our EU store on Amazon - but it seems Amazon UK/EU changed its EU shipping and availability procedures on May 1, 2016 = may be they were anticipating Brexit to pass...


----------



## Klopfer

https://www.amazon.de/Nixeus-REVEL-Gaming-Mouse-PMW3360/dp/B01HHH74K2
EUR 40,00 rubber black
EUR 43,21 glossy white

from germany you can get it delivered to netherland for sure

Edit :
amazon UK isnt any more EU ( soon ) , maybe thats problem ...


----------



## Arizonian

I'm reporting with good news. Replaced the revel stock feet with the new (3M) feet provided by Nixeus and I noticed a difference on the top foot that scratched before now glides nicely.









The new 0.5mm replacement feet are better than stock feet that come on some of your more expensive mice.

If revel starts shipping with these feet, it'll be a mouse you can actually keep the feet on. Not to mention it already has a cord you don't have to replace with a paracord or debraid.

Customer service and support has been stellar. Thank you Peter for the replacement feet and your taking care of OCN members one on one openly here.









It'll be easy suggesting revel to builds looking for an ambi trying to save money but get the most out of their product and have a top sensor.

On a side note: since purchase I've had no issue using revel 40-50 hours a week at work with M1 & M2 clicks or with its scroll wheel. I've found the sweet spot for a grip and finger placement. I like the white glossy aesthetically and one of the main reason I got the mouse. Not only does it hide finger prints, it looks so nice on my desk.











Spoiler: New skate pics!



Side views




Clean



New skates


----------



## RaleighStClair

Nice!


----------



## ramoramo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Nixeus-REVEL-Gaming-Mouse-PMW3360/dp/B01HHH74K2
> 
> from germany you can get it delivered to netherland for sure


unfortunately not

"Our Price: EUR 40.00 FREE Delivery. Details
All prices include VAT.
Only 15 left in stock.
This item does not ship to the Netherlands. Learn more"


----------



## rezolve

I decided to give the Revel a try - living in the UK I was surprised to see it priced so competitively compared to offerings from other manufacturers.

Couple of niggles so far - coming from mixed use between a FM Ergo 2016 & Roccat KPM:


I find the mousewheel quite spongy and lacking feedback - bunny-hopping in CS doesn't feel as easy to time: this is _probably_ harsh, given I'm used to the wheel on a Roccat KPM which is godlike.
I seem to have received a unit with dodgy feet - when trying to spray & control recoil in CS I can feel the mouse digging into the pad; obviously a known-issue and credit to Nixeus, they are addressing the problem.
Struggling with the position of the side-buttons - I'm constantly pressing forward instead of back at the moment. I may-well get used to it after some adjustment.
I love the glossy-white finish - my hands don't sweat and I find glossy surfaces much easier to grip compared to the matte/ rubber ones.

Sensor feels great - going to persist with the mouse for now and see how it goes


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Nixeus-REVEL-Gaming-Mouse-PMW3360/dp/B01HHH74K2
> EUR 40,00 rubber black
> EUR 43,21 glossy white
> 
> from germany you can get it delivered to netherland for sure
> 
> Edit :
> amazon UK isnt any more EU ( soon ) , maybe thats problem ...


"Dieser Artikel kann nicht nach Schweden geliefert werden"
I think it does not matter what Amazon EU store you pick, if the item is located in the UK warehouse its based on that, and the agreement between the Seller and Amazon.

But here is the thing.
Any item that is seller "Amazon.co.uk" aka items that amazon.UK store and sell them self I can order no problems, they always shipped to Sweden and still do without any issues what so ever.

If its fulfilled by amazon aka stored at their warehouse, what difference is it from ordering anything from Amazon them self that is also stored at their warehouse?
I think its more something the Seller needs to talk to Amazon about, to open it up for other EU countries.
Because other sellers that is also fulfilled can ship to for example Sweden now without problems, not everyone though, so I guess if they want to they can.
Which means its up to the seller and Amazon probably.


----------



## ramoramo

and another question: the sweat on my hands are average, not totally dry not totally wet. is glossy better or rubberized? i almost always used rubberized, but i hear many positive things about the glossy version


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I used a nail file, the inside part of the button, if you take the mouse apart, you'll see that the separator will have marks of friction.
> 
> I posted a picture here: http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b7/b7d3f14c_QeVXpQq.jpeg
> If you take the mouse apart, the whole upper shell, and try to click the button, it should move freely, its a bit hard to take the top shell from the inner shell apart, but if you do, you should see the marks of friction easily.


Forgot to say thanks for this.








i filed down the area between click and middle shell aswell.
I also filed the black inner parts where the white click parts stucks on to. felt better.

Sadly my second revel lets both my Win7 and Win10 behave strangely.









Often i cant click active windows Sometimes i cant even click on the desktop or taskbar at all, while in game works for some reason, until i CtrlAltDelete then it works for some time, sometimes doesnt.

Happened first on Win7, where my first revel didnt makee those issues.

I tried it with both firmwares flashing after each other, re plugging after each flash, etc (just with my first revel). Tried uninstalling the driver restarting pc several times. Replugging a lot, Nothing worked.

Now i had the idea to flash the original firmware, fully resetted my bios, wipe OS partition and installed windows 10 clean *Same issue still.*

Tried other usb ports (all 2.0) didnt install usb 3.0 drivers but i have 2 "vanilla usb 2.0 ports" i use for mouse and keyboard. Didnt work either.

So i went back to win7, this time only my aurora (still love it!) connected. *No issues*. And i will not plug the revel back in my working config.

Now the sad part is i also opened this revel before things started to happen.

just switchted M1-M3 with d2f-01fs.
Felt really nice with my old shell.
could use it for a few days, also added ceesas very nice paracore cable, decided to flash the beta firmware and than some time later it happened.

Anyone know what to do :/

So i am screwed extra because voiding the warranty by fixing the bad switches.
And now having a mouse which cant be used because of what seems like a bug on the driver or firmware level.

@Peter Nixeus
can it be that one of the two firmware flashes went bad?
If so, would it be possible that i send it back to amazon stating my problems or wont it be possible anymore since i opened the mouse?


----------



## trism

Check if any of the buttons you modified is short circuiting. It almost certainly is not related to the firmware updates.


----------



## plyr

Are people that opened the mouse to fix stuff eligible to get the skatez for free?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> We are working on a new secondary BETA firmware for OCN to test that allows for 500Hz polling rate. Original engineering samples of the REVEL had a polling rate of 500Hz, but we shipped it with the polling rate of 1000Hz. We are just validating it to make sure it works well with qsxvc recommended changes that was in the other beta firmware - once our testing is done we will make it available for OCN members to test.
> 
> Once OCN confirm this firmware works well, too - we will have two secondary firmware options for current REVEL owners to install at their own discretion = one with 1000Hz and another with 500Hz.


Nice, will test the 500hz for sure.


----------



## Aricil

Will mice in the future ship with the improved feet? I'm thinking about purchasing another Revel (actually 2, one to test out the glossy version to see if I like it more) so that I'll have a backup, but I was going to wait a while. But I don't want to wait and then not be able to get the new mouse feet.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Forgot to say thanks for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i filed down the area between click and middle shell aswell.
> I also filed the black inner parts where the white click parts stucks on to. felt better.
> 
> Sadly my second revel lets both my Win7 and Win10 behave strangely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often i cant click active windows Sometimes i cant even click on the desktop or taskbar at all, while in game works for some reason, until i CtrlAltDelete then it works for some time, sometimes doesnt.
> 
> Happened first on Win7, where my first revel didnt makee those issues.
> 
> I tried it with both firmwares flashing after each other, re plugging after each flash, etc (just with my first revel). Tried uninstalling the driver restarting pc several times. Replugging a lot, Nothing worked.
> 
> Now i had the idea to flash the original firmware, fully resetted my bios, wipe OS partition and installed windows 10 clean *Same issue still.*
> 
> Tried other usb ports (all 2.0) didnt install usb 3.0 drivers but i have 2 "vanilla usb 2.0 ports" i use for mouse and keyboard. Didnt work either.
> 
> So i went back to win7, this time only my aurora (still love it!) connected. *No issues*. And i will not plug the revel back in my working config.
> 
> Now the sad part is i also opened this revel before things started to happen.
> 
> just switchted M1-M3 with d2f-01fs.
> Felt really nice with my old shell.
> could use it for a few days, also added ceesas very nice paracore cable, decided to flash the beta firmware and than some time later it happened.
> 
> Anyone know what to do :/
> 
> So i am screwed extra because voiding the warranty by fixing the bad switches.
> And now having a mouse which cant be used because of what seems like a bug on the driver or firmware level.
> 
> @Peter Nixeus
> can it be that one of the two firmware flashes went bad?
> If so, would it be possible that i send it back to amazon stating my problems or wont it be possible anymore since i opened the mouse?


I sent you a private message. Please respond - Thank-you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Are people that opened the mouse to fix stuff eligible to get the skatez for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, will test the 500hz for sure.


Yes - as long as they complete the request form correctly and purchased from an authorized re-seller...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> Will mice in the future ship with the improved feet? I'm thinking about purchasing another Revel (actually 2, one to test out the glossy version to see if I like it more) so that I'll have a backup, but I was going to wait a while. But I don't want to wait and then not be able to get the new mouse feet.


Some mice will have the new replacement feet inside the package for the end users to install if they are experiencing issues with the original. If the end user are experiencing issues and their REVEL did not have replacement feet in the package, they are welcome to contact us directly through the request form to get a free set to resolve their issue. In the future these new feet will come stock (most likely in the production batches after Christmas).


----------



## m4gg0t

As I live in Singapore, and have issues with the clicks on my copy of the revel can I get a replacement without sending my mouse back as it would cost as much as buying a new mouse.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> As I live in Singapore, and have issues with the clicks on my copy of the revel can I get a replacement without sending my mouse back as it would cost as much as buying a new mouse.


For warranty service please contact [email protected]

Thank-you!


----------



## exohkay

Hey peter, just wanted to say that the replacement I got from MWAVE ages ago works perfectly.

This is a great mouse, and it feels good to use. Thanks heaps!


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> For warranty service please contact [email protected]
> 
> Thank-you!


Will do thank you!


----------



## Ufasas

So what you recommend with too sensitive mouse wheel? replace ?


----------



## turnschuh

My second revel has much more defined steps compared to my first one where scrolling was lighter, i dont know why.
Production variances on the encoders just like with the switches i guess?


----------



## Arizonian

Updated OP with reviews and test videos of revel.


----------



## lucariello

I'm experiencing a sort of issue with my Revel: my left button started to have a different feeling: if I click it on the center, the feeling is normal, while if I click it on the up-left edge, I may encounter a little resistance before the click, like there's some friction before. The click sound is also different.

Did anyone experience something similar? How could I solve it? Or

@Peter Nixeus would this be suitable for a replacement?

Also, I read about the second beta firmware with a lower polling rate and I wonder: which would be the advantage in switching to 500hz, if we have such a precise sensor like the 3360?


----------



## TK421

somehow I feel that the cursor on the revel is much more delayed compared to my G502, not sure why...

I also taped the lens so it doesn't wobble anymore, it stays very still in paint even with 12k dpi

Also someone mentioned there's a firmware update for this mouse?


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> There is a bit of MCU smoothing. That would add some delay. There is also a sleep mode. Pointless on a wired mouse.
> 
> There was a beta firmware provided by Peter that corrected these 2 issues, but it was taken down after a month.
> 
> Peter mentioned something about a new firmware coming out for 500Hz. Not sure when the firmware with the reduced smoothing will be provided again.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.


god dammit

how long do we have to wait to fix those issues and want 1000hz at the same time?


----------



## King Who Dat

Man I am really wanting a new mouse with the 3360 sensor and I was looking hard at the revel but all of these small issues make me wonder about the QC. I have Prime so I can always just return it I suppose but I hate doing that unless it's absolutely necessary. I'm not really wanting to shell out $70 for a Logitech G Pro and this revel seemed perfect. I've had my Zowie AM since it OG Zowie released it initially years back and I'm starting to wear off the rubber coating on the shell a little bit.


----------



## un1que

i had to return mine because of the sleep mode,also still happen with the beta firmware posted here,overall the mouse is good but the sleep problem is so annoying


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The sleep mode only seems to kick in after like 10 minutes of inactivity and only stops tracking for like half a second. It never bothered me in daily usage.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1que*
> 
> i had to return mine because of the sleep mode,also still happen with the beta firmware posted here,overall the mouse is good but the sleep problem is so annoying


Don't know what problem you're describing.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Don't know what problem you're describing.


This is more likely to be a Windows power saving setting than the mouse. I never even knew about the sleep function until someone said something about it, it never affected me.


----------



## un1que

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Don't know what problem you're describing.


the mouse goes in deep sleep after i turn off my pc for a long amount of time (like 2/3 hours) and everytime i boot my pc the mouse clicks do not respond for 5/10 minutes,the cursor jitter and doesn't follow my movements 1:1.

This happen only with the nixeus.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I will make the beta firmware ver9.15.2016 available again - main reason why I took it off is because I didn't want it to cause confusion for people thinking it is the "official firmware." I still gave it to some individuals on OCN whom directly asked me for it.

Here is the beta firmware: ver9.15.2016

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByAy91Wk4MjxRXl5cmFCX2xiUVU?usp=sharing

Change log:

- Removes smoothing not native to PMW3360 (Original had minimal or not noticeable under 2000 CPI, but was noticeable above 2000 CPI)
- Removes sleep/rest mode

Original shipping firmware for people to revert back:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByAy91Wk4MjxQ3YtZHowd3cyc2s?usp=sharing

*After extracting the zip file please follow these directions:*

1) Make sure the REVEL is connected to the PC
2) Double click on the "FlashOnLine.exe" F/W update program
3) Make sure there are no other programs or windows opened/running that may accidently interrupt the update.
4) Click on "Update" - you will see the program erase, install, and verify the firmware installation (during the installation you will see the REVEL's LED turn off).
5) Once the firmware is finished installing you will see a note "F/W Update Finish, Pug-Out Device" and just hit the "Exit" button (The LED on the mouse will come back on to indicate the firmware has installed successfully).
6) Unplug the mouse from the USB port of the computer and connect it back in.

*NOTE: If there is an error or interruption during installation the mouse will no longer function (LED does not come back on). Don't worry, the mouse is not bricked (first time this happened I thought I bricked the mouse a few months ago). Make sure the REVEL is still connected and just connect another working mouse (Make sure the other mouse is another brand and not a second REVEL you may own) to use to navigate and run the F/W update program again.*

*Disclosure: Please take great care when installing the BETA firmware - we are not responsible if it causes any issues with your PC/peripherials (Install at your own risk).*

@Arizonian Could you please post the beta firmware link in the op again. Thank-you!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1que*
> 
> the mouse goes in deep sleep after i turn off my pc for a long amount of time (like 2/3 hours) and everytime i boot my pc the mouse clicks do not respond for 5/10 minutes,the cursor jitter and doesn't follow my movements 1:1.
> 
> This happen only with the nixeus.


Try connecting it to another USB port (don't use a USB hub) and see if it does the same thing - what is currently happening with your mouse is not normal. We use SSDs in our office PC so the PC/OS boots quickly and the mouse usually responds right away - it even works well without a mouse pad on my office desk. If you need additional assistance please contact [email protected]


----------



## plyr

I'm waiting on the 500hz version...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I'm waiting on the 500hz version...


Ok - I will keep the ver9.15.2016 firmware available until the beta firmware with the 500Hz version comes out.


----------



## un1que

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Try connecting it to another USB port (don't use a USB hub) and see if it does the same thing - what is currently happening with your mouse is not normal. We use SSDs in our office PC so the PC/OS boots quickly and the mouse usually responds right away - it even works well without a mouse pad on my office desk. If you need additional assistance please contact [email protected]


done already,same problem.the mouse is hoocked directly to an msi h170 m3 and the problem happen only with your mouse,i tried 5/6 different brand/mouse and this never heppned.I got a samsung 850 evo and the fastboot is off.The problem happen only from a cold boot or when i turn off the machine for a long period (after 2 or 3 hours).The clicks become unresponsive and the cursor jitter alot,after 5 minutes the mouse start to work like every other mouse.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1que*
> 
> done already,same problem.the mouse is hoocked directly to an msi h170 m3 and the problem happen only with your mouse,i tried 5/6 different brand/mouse and this never heppned.I got a samsung 850 evo and the fastboot is off.The problem happen only from a cold boot or when i turn off the machine for a long period (after 2 or 3 hours).The clicks become unresponsive and the cursor jitter alot,after 5 minutes the mouse start to work like every other mouse.


If you still have not returned the mouse - please contact [email protected] for warranty exchange and reference this thread conversation with me. I want to personally take a look at your mouse to see what may causing it to behave so weird. Thank-you!


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If you still have not returned the mouse - please contact [email protected] for warranty exchange and reference this thread conversation with me. I want to personally take a look at your mouse to see what may causing it to behave so weird. Thank-you!


I did an exchange with Nixeus and it was very straight forward and easy.

Ask for an "advance replacement" and they will send you a mouse out and you can keep using the defective one.


----------



## turnschuh

still wondering if peter actually wants my "firmware/software level broken" revel shipped to him, not sure if he noticed that i opened my revel replaced switches etc, before or when he asked. :S

Not sure if i ll buy another one.
the clicks or "click shell" is for me not very usable when i cant mod it.
also felt in love with ceesas paracord cable i use in my aurora now.. so theres that.


----------



## un1que

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> I did an exchange with Nixeus and it was very straight forward and easy.
> 
> Ask for an "advance replacement" and they will send you a mouse out and you can keep using the defective one.


i live in EU


----------



## RaleighStClair

Threw on some Hyperglides, sanded down the m1/m2 buttons. Working great now.


----------



## TK421

my revel update firmware to beta 1000hz no smoothing/sleep is stuck at "Active ISP Boot-Loader Finish"?


----------



## acbcccb

i had the same issue, i connected another mouse with the revel still connected and close the app. and started it again (Flash Online.exe) try, it may work


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acbcccb*
> 
> i had the same issue, i connected another mouse with the revel still connected and close the app. and started it again (Flash Online.exe) try, it may work


Works, thanks a lot!


----------



## acbcccb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Works, thanks a lot!


hehe np


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1que*
> 
> the mouse goes in deep sleep after i turn off my pc for a long amount of time (like 2/3 hours) and everytime i boot my pc the mouse clicks do not respond for 5/10 minutes,the cursor jitter and doesn't follow my movements 1:1.
> 
> This happen only with the nixeus.


do you have still this problem after firmware update? because i have this problem too,when i start the pc like you after many hours the cursor keep freezing,and it kind of block somwhere in desktop,it drags a lot

i read on some forums that this is probablu caused by the new w10 anniversary update,i tried some "fix" like disabling the realtek audio driver but nothing....
updated the gpu driver (seem's stupid to me but i did it too)

is the new beta firmware fixing this problem?

beacuse sincerely i don't want to return it another time.


----------



## un1que

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> do you have still this problem after firmware update? because i have this problem too,when i start the pc like you after many hours the cursor keep freezing,and it kind of block somwhere in desktop,it drags a lot
> 
> i read on some forums that this is probablu caused by the new w10 anniversary update,i tried some "fix" like disabling the realtek audio driver but nothing....
> updated the gpu driver (seem's stupid to me but i did it too)
> 
> is the new beta firmware fixing this problem?
> 
> beacuse sincerely i don't want to return it another time.


No,the problem still remain infact i decided to return the mouse and get a refund from amazon to buy another 3360 mice;i also asked them and they aren't even aware of this problem;that's what they told me via their official facebook.


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1que*
> 
> No,the problem still remain infact i decided to return the mouse and get a refund from amazon to buy another 3360 mice;i also asked them and they aren't even aware of this problem;that's what they told me via their official facebook.


i might return it too,atm this mouse is absoulte trash since i have opened the pc (15 min ago) i can't still use this mouse,i'm at the point that i prefer my old sharkoon fireglider instead of this pure garbage,i can't damn click anything that it lags,it jitters,and it freezes like nothing....

45 euro thrown away, maybe i could buy i zowie or another well known mouse instead (in italy they don't sell dm1 pro s)


----------



## SmashTV

You can get a replacement but that already seems like too much of a good idea from the tone of the post.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> do you have still this problem after firmware update? because i have this problem too,when i start the pc like you after many hours the cursor keep freezing,and it kind of block somwhere in desktop,it drags a lot
> 
> i read on some forums that this is probablu caused by the new w10 anniversary update,i tried some "fix" like disabling the realtek audio driver but nothing....
> updated the gpu driver (seem's stupid to me but i did it too)
> 
> is the new beta firmware fixing this problem?
> 
> beacuse sincerely i don't want to return it another time.


Did the previous REVEL you returned have this problem too?

Have you tried going into the USB power settings (in "Power Options") for USB and change it from "Enable" to "Disable" to disable USB selective suspend.

Access Power Options (e.g., by typing 'Power Options' in the search bar of Control Panel) Click on 'Change power plan settings' on the power plan that is being used (has a bullet ticked) Click change 'Advanced power settings In popup box, double click on USB settings and on USB selective suspend, then click on 'Enabled' and change to 'Disabled.



Discussion on Reddit about the issue:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3r2bp8/is_it_possible_to_completely_disable_usb_power/

See if above resolves your issue.


----------



## CorruptBE

You can also enable a lot more power options by going into regedit and setting "attributes" to 0:

Should all be under *[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings]
*
But USB doesn't seem to offer any more options outside of USB 3 I think.


----------



## un1que

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Did the previous REVEL you returned have this problem too?
> 
> Have you tried going into the USB power settings (in "Power Options") for USB and change it from "Enable" to "Disable" to disable USB selective suspend.
> 
> Access Power Options (e.g., by typing 'Power Options' in the search bar of Control Panel) Click on 'Change power plan settings' on the power plan that is being used (has a bullet ticked) Click change 'Advanced power settings In popup box, double click on USB settings and on USB selective suspend, then click on 'Enabled' and change to 'Disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Discussion on Reddit about the issue:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3r2bp8/is_it_possible_to_completely_disable_usb_power/
> 
> See if above resolves your issue.


The problem happen only with your mouse out of 6 mice tested....also my usb selective suspend was already disabled even before i had the revel.


----------



## un1que

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> i might return it too,atm this mouse is absoulte trash since i have opened the pc (15 min ago) i can't still use this mouse,i'm at the point that i prefer my old sharkoon fireglider instead of this pure garbage,i can't damn click anything that it lags,it jitters,and it freezes like nothing....
> 
> 45 euro thrown away, maybe i could buy i zowie or another well known mouse instead (in italy they don't sell dm1 pro s)


Send me a pm if you want to know where to buy the DM1 PRO,i'm on the same boat,looking for another 3360 (i'm also italian)


----------



## Demi9OD

Peter have you run a multimeter on these devices? I am wondering if rare cases like these are due to amperage overdraw from the USB port? Seems very weird, nothing like this for me.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1que*
> 
> The problem happen only with your mouse out of 6 mice tested....also my usb selective suspend was already disabled even before i had the revel.


Thank-you for the update. It does seem weird that out of the thousands of mice so far two from Italy are reporting this issue - I wish it was someone in the states so we can directly take a look at the issue quicker so we can replicate the issue to find the exact cause. My recommendation is if it is within the return period is to return the mouse to Amazon.it as we consider it may be a defect. Thank-you for considering our mouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Peter have you run a multimeter on these devices? I am wondering if rare cases like these are due to amperage overdraw from the USB port? Seems very weird, nothing like this for me.


I will double check.


----------



## bond10

Anyone with a Zowie FK/ZA and a Revel: how do the clicks compare in stiffness and quietness? I loved the FK series but the clicks were loud and hard to press (made me nauseous).


----------



## CorruptBE

Clicks their stiffness are quite similar but spamming feels more consistent, probably due to buttons being omrons.


----------



## plyr

I think that zowies are stiffer.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I think that zowies are stiffer.


Agreed. ZA12 was painfully stiff, Revel just feels secure from misclicks, not hard to click.


----------



## TriviumKM

Did anyone receive a confirmation email when they submitted their request for replacement mouse feet?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Did anyone receive a confirmation email when they submitted their request for replacement mouse feet?


We have not sent them out yet. They will start shipping out tomorrow.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We have not sent them out yet. They will start shipping out tomorrow.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We have not sent them out yet. They will start shipping out tomorrow.


Where can I submit a request for mousefeet?


----------



## skajohyros

Link at start of thread.


----------



## samsonite727

Ordered the Revel, eagerly anticipating its arrival. Unfortunately, it has been sitting in Canadian customs for the past 2 days. USPS tracking says it departed Toronto on Wednesday the 19th, Canada post is telling me it still in the states


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you for the update. It does seem weird that out of the thousands of mice so far two from Italy are reporting this issue - I wish it was someone in the states so we can directly take a look at the issue quicker so we can replicate the issue to find the exact cause. My recommendation is if it is within the return period is to return the mouse to Amazon.it as we consider it may be a defect. Thank-you for considering our mouse.
> I will double check.







that's the problem i'm having,i've done evrything,to fix it,but i think it's hw fault


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the problem i'm having,i've done evrything,to fix it,but i think it's hw fault


Exactly the issue that I was having. It chugs every so often almost like it halves the CPI for a brief moment.


----------



## pilgor

Question for Canadians who ordered this mouse(ordering from the Nixeus site). Did you get any surprise fees at the door(Brokerage or other bs fees?)


----------



## CorruptBE

Dunno how Canada vs USA works, but custom fees in Belgium were mental. The mouse costed me around € 75, with the original price tag being € 39 on massdrop.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the problem i'm having,i've done evrything,to fix it,but i think it's hw fault


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Exactly the issue that I was having. It chugs every so often almost like it halves the CPI for a brief moment.


We are taking a look at it to try to replicate it - what were your PC settings or configurations?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

I've been given the okay to release Beta firmware ver10-20-2016.

Here is the download link for the *REVEL Beta firmware ver10-20-2016* :

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByAy91Wk4MjxOEE4dmV3QXo0alk?usp=sharing

*Change Log - Added 500 Hz Polling Rate setting. To switch to 500 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button. To change back to 1000 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button.*

Here is the download link to the *REVEL's original shipping firmware* to revert back to in case you may encounter issues with new beta firmware:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByAy91Wk4MjxQ3YtZHowd3cyc2s?usp=sharing

*After extracting the zip file please follow these directions:*

1) Make sure the REVEL is connected to the PC
2) Double click on the "FlashOnLine.exe" F/W update program
3) Make sure there are no other programs or windows opened/running that may accidently interrupt the update.
4) Click on "Update" - you will see the program erase, install, and verify the firmware installation (during the installation you will see the REVEL's LED turn off).
5) Once the firmware is finished installing you will see a note "F/W Update Finish, Pug-Out Device" and just hit the "Exit" button (The LED on the mouse will come back on to indicate the firmware has installed successfully).
6) Unplug the mouse from the USB port of the computer and connect it back in.

NOTE: If there is an error or interruption during installation the mouse will no longer function (LED does not come back on). Don't worry, the mouse is not bricked (first time this happened I thought I bricked the mouse a few months ago). Make sure the REVEL is still connected and just connect another working mouse (Make sure the other mouse is another brand and not a second REVEL you may own) to use to navigate and run the F/W update program again.

*Disclosure: Please take great care when installing the BETA firmware - we are not responsible if it causes any issues with your PC/peripherials (Install at your own risk).*

Thank-you everyone and I appreciate the comments and feedback - if this firmware works well, this version may become the official optional firmware for REVEL end users to download and install.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Arizonian

Updated to OP.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> *Change Log - Added 500 Hz Polling Rate setting. To switch to 500 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button. To change back to 1000 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button.*
> !


Maybe you could work out some better way to change HZ, to prevent people to change accidentally, like using the DPI button + Side button, or a bigger combination of buttons like mousewheel + both side buttons at same time.


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Maybe you could work out some better way to change HZ, to prevent people to change accidentally, like using the DPI button + Side button, or a bigger combination of buttons like mousewheel + both side buttons at same time.


Agreed


----------



## LegoFarmer

Have they fixed the mouse feet issue yet?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegoFarmer*
> 
> Have they fixed the mouse feet issue yet?


A simple search of the thread will get you an answer.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> Drop is back up.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nixeus-revel-optical-gaming-mouse-pmw3360?mode=guest_open
> 
> Minimum price: $33 USD not including shipping.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is the new beta firmware a separate branch to the reduced smoothing one? Or is it incremented on top of it?
> 
> Thanks.


From a similar post on reddit - nixeus said the new firmware adds the 500Hz feature on top of it.


----------



## Necroblob

When I try to open the firmware updating tool, I get an error message saying "Device cannot be opened". Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pyrexshorts

Is the massdrop batch the one with the fixed mouse feet?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necroblob*
> 
> When I try to open the firmware updating tool, I get an error message saying "Device cannot be opened". Anyone have any ideas?


Open as administrator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrexshorts*
> 
> Is the massdrop batch the one with the fixed mouse feet?


It will have the original feet still on since not every one is experiencing the issue, but it will now include the new replacement mouse feet (inside the package) that the end user can install/replace themselves if they do encounter the issue with the original feet. Future productions will include the new feet pre-installed.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It will have the original feet still on since not every one is experiencing the issue, but it will now include the new replacement mouse feet (inside the package) that the end user can install/replace themselves if they do encounter the issue with the original feet. Future productions will include the new feet pre-installed.


You've handled this pretty well and have earned a future customer.


----------



## Necroblob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Open as administrator.


Thank you very much, that did the trick. Oddly enough the first firmware update failed, but then I plugged in another mouse and reran the updater and it worked properly.


----------



## Fluxify

Currently using a DeathAdder Chroma.

Should I buy this or wait for the ScreaM One? The 84g intrigues me because I want to try a lightweight mouse to lower my chances of carpal tunnel/RSI.


----------



## Ickz

I got one of these off Amazon. One of the cheapest feeling mice I've ever used. Promptly returned it. Main clicks were mushy and super asymmetrical. Side buttons feel like they use some super cheap type of switch. It would be alright if it was $20 or so.


----------



## blobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I got one of these off Amazon. One of the cheapest feeling mice I've ever used. Promptly returned it. Main clicks were mushy and super asymmetrical. Side buttons feel like they use some super cheap type of switch. It would be alright if it was $20 or so.


welp more for us then


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I got one of these off Amazon. One of the cheapest feeling mice I've ever used. Promptly returned it. Main clicks were mushy and super asymmetrical. Side buttons feel like they use some super cheap type of switch. It would be alright if it was $20 or so.


Peeps like you, we get 150 grams brick to feel premium and destroy our wrist. Thank you very much for your valuable opinion!


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Peeps like you, we get 150 grams brick to feel premium and destroy our wrist. Thank you very much for your valuable opinion!


Er, since when does weight = quality? My last three main mice have been a FK1, g303, and GPro. While I do have some issues with the GPro, at least it doesn't feel like it's going to break in my hand.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Er, since when does weight = quality? My last three main mice have been a FK1, g303, and GPro. While I do have some issues with the GPro, at least it doesn't feel like it's going to break in my hand.


So does Revel, it feels even better than my All FK series so far. I also own GPro and when compared built quality between them, its pretty much same to me. I just hate people saying that something is cheap feeling which obviously is a part of weight saving.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> I just hate people saying that something is cheap feeling which obviously is a part of weight saving.


I cant even anymore.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> I cant even anymore.


Explain me please, how wrong i'm?


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> I cant even anymore.


Explain to me please, not trying to be rude but all i'm saying, is it is "part of weight saving" which is not only "option" to create a lightweight mouse. Or i just don't get what is a premium mouse.


----------



## spyder256

mfw the last 8 posts


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Explain to me please, not trying to be rude but all i'm saying, is it is "part of weight saving" which is not only "option" to create a lightweight mouse. Or i just don't get what is a premium mouse.


The Points Ickz mentioned have nothing to do with "weight saving", but with fitting and tooling, which regardless of weight, can be good or bad, not to mention that there is no weight saving going on when it comes to "mail order" "mice.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder256*
> 
> mfw the last 8 posts


Same

Mouse is light, but not necessarily cheap.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> The Points Ickz mentioned have nothing to do with "weight saving", but with fitting and tooling, which regardless of weight, can be good or bad, not to mention that there is no weight saving going on when it comes to "mail order" "mice.


Thank you for answering. But the point here is by my experiment from watching youtuber doing review usually calling lightweight mouse as "cheap feeling" it triggers me, because they usually say it for lower price mices. Because myself as low sensitivity player need a lightweight mouse with great sensor like nixeus revel. They are so rare these days because when youtubers doing mouse reviews, they gives "Don't buy this if you want premium mouse" perspective for many mouse buyers.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Thank you for answering. But the point here is by my experiment from watching youtuber doing review usually calling lightweight mouse as "cheap feeling" it triggers me, because they usually say it for lower price mices. Because myself as low sensitivity player need a lightweight mouse with great sensor like nixeus revel. They are so rare these days because when youtubers doing mouse reviews, they gives "Don't buy this if you want premium mouse" perspective for many mouse buyers.


And obviously nixeus revel doesn't particularly feel cheap as any zowie mice in my perspective. And with great sensor, great weight and with asking price as low as 31 dollar and some people still managed to argue with product quality and rate it lower than it is. It just makes me sad.


----------



## SmashTV

That poster wasn't even talking about the weight. Just the feel of the switches on his mouse. And you poured into weight and the lack of strength in your wrist for some strange reason.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> That poster wasn't even talking about the weight. Just the feel of the switches on his mouse. And you poured into weight and the lack of strength in your wrist for some strange reason.


Maybe my wrist is weak, i don't exactly know the reason why i like low weight mouse so much. I'm playing with 400 dpi and 2 sensitivity. It just my hand fatigue so much less and easier to aim overall. After all i have almost 5k hours in cs:go right now and tens of mices. I also like to ask your mouse preference?


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> *Change Log - Added 500 Hz Polling Rate setting. To switch to 500 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button. To change back to 1000 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button.*


Can you change that mouse combination? One day I'll end up hitting that and won't realize my mouse is 500hz for a few days. Maybe make 3 buttons - Mouse5+Mouse3+Mouse1/2


----------



## Bucake

or make software


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> Can you change that mouse combination? One day I'll end up hitting that and won't realize my mouse is 500hz for a few days. Maybe make 3 buttons - Mouse5+Mouse3+Mouse1/2


We may change the button combination - for now this is just for the BETA firmware.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> or make software


I'd agree with something standalone like what Mionix offers. Don't need anything too fleshed out.


----------



## 0verpowered

Anybody experience tracking issues with this mouse when its physically cold to the touch? After starting up my pc for the first time, and its a bit chilly in the room, the mouse is extremely jittery and can barely move. Switching DPI settings seems to fix the issue.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verpowered*
> 
> Anybody experience tracking issues with this mouse when its physically cold to the touch? After starting up my pc for the first time, and its a bit chilly in the room, the mouse is extremely jittery and can barely move. Switching DPI settings seems to fix the issue.


Have you tried installing the new beta firmware to see if it resolves the issue (the beta firmware removes the mouse resting mode)?


----------



## Zhuni

So I've been having issues with Logitech and Zowie QC. My g pro left click is silly light and the two new zowies I bought under Benq are terrible. Both scroll wheels feel broken and both have crunchy post travel on M2

So when I ordered this mouse I really wasn't expecting much. And while the clicks and build quality may be less refined then Logitech or Zowie everything just works perfectly. Even clicks, decent scroll, great shape, amazing sensor. £35 I paid and I'm pretty blown away. I had bought as back up but it's going straight to main driver.

Oh and the feet are perfect on my copy. G pro in comparison feels terrible.

For the price this feels like the best value mouse purchase I've ever made. The G pro I bought was nearly twice the price the QC on that mouse was terrible.

Well done Nixeus!


----------



## Ufasas

This mouse slays all my previous Zowie FK, ZA, or whatever i may want to try zowie in future for now. Management is very good, superquick responses from Canada Nixeus support, nixeus eu store too. Nixeus company is doing just great. Mouse doesn't feel cheap at all, it helps me frag anything in the way in any shooter game like with logitech top mice, just is lighter and with better fully hand filling shape < 3 which helps do turns left / right super easy in game, cannot tell that about LogiBrick G502

Firmware drops rate to 500 mhz perfectly, thanks for that! helps in quake III arena to remove autoshooting while switching guns too quick


----------



## chr1spe

Honestly its starting to kind of piss me off when people buy one or two units and start talking about QC. If you want to solidly say something about QC you need to buy at least 100 units, probably more like 1000 to get a good sample, and document how many of them have what issues.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> This mouse slays all my previous Zowie FK, ZA, or whatever i may want to try zowie in future for now. Management is very good, superquick responses from Canada Nixeus support, nixeus eu store too. Nixeus company is doing just great. Mouse doesn't feel cheap at all, it helps me frag anything in the way in any shooter game like with logitech top mice, just is lighter and with better fully hand filling shape < 3 which helps do turns left / right super easy in game, cannot tell that about LogiBrick G502
> 
> Firmware drops rate to 500 mhz perfectly, thanks for that! helps in quake III arena to remove autoshooting while switching guns too quick


Yeah it's a great mouse! Nice to have a decent Gloss mouse again as well. Find this coating and shape so easy to lift.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Yeah it's a great mouse! Nice to have a decent Gloss mouse again as well. Find this coating and shape so easy to lift.


I myself didn't prefer original coating on revel but luckily i have some tennis tape around to add as a grip







I highly recommend it for sweaty/slight moist hand people to consider one! It also works on non sweaty hands too. It gives same feelings as G403 coating but better imo , tape name is Yonex Power Grip tape. Tape itself doesn't have any glue on it so you also need to buy double sided tape.


----------



## wareya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Honestly its starting to kind of piss me off when people buy one or two units and start talking about QC. If you want to solidly say something about QC you need to buy at least 100 units, probably more like 1000 to get a good sample, and document how many of them have what issues.


QC (quality control) is exactly about making each unit more similar by taking cruddy ones out of the production line

Now if it was general manufacturing quality you would be right


----------



## subreach87

will i get dinged custom/import fee to canada using massdrop?


----------



## t1mch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been given the okay to release Beta firmware ver10-20-2016.
> 
> Here is the download link for the *REVEL Beta firmware ver10-20-2016* :
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByAy91Wk4MjxOEE4dmV3QXo0alk?usp=sharing
> 
> *Change Log - Added 500 Hz Polling Rate setting. To switch to 500 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button. To change back to 1000 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button.*!


Thank you so much for this! Does this beta firmware also include the changes from the first beta firmware?


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## samsonite727

Hey all,
I got the mouse a few days ago and I have been testing it ever since. So far, I have tested the g303, g502, g402, g403 and the pro gaming and I feel the Revel beats them all. All of Logitech mice were either too heavy, too big or too small. The Revel hitting the sweet spot. Surprising, it feels lighter than the pro gaming mouse in my hands. However, the biggest complaint I have and for some reason it is bothering me more than it should is the loudness of the mouse clicks. It is louder than all of the Logitech mice with the exception of maybe the g403. Has anyone else realized this?

As a side note, customer service was great, extra mouse feet were included in the box (current mouse feet are fine so far, no scratches left behind). Was shipped to Canada via Canadapost with no added fees.


----------



## SmashTV

My clicks are fine between my G403 and Revel. My Revel has a more hollow sound but it's not annoyingly loud.

Then again the mere presence of gloss or lighting bothers people so I'm sure I'm just being unreasonable in some eyes.


----------



## subreach87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsonite727*
> 
> Hey all,
> I got the mouse a few days ago and I have been testing it ever since. So far, I have tested the g303, g502, g402, g403 and the pro gaming and I feel the Revel beats them all. All of Logitech mice were either too heavy, too big or too small. The Revel hitting the sweet spot. Surprising, it feels lighter than the pro gaming mouse in my hands. However, the biggest complaint I have and for some reason it is bothering me more than it should is the loudness of the mouse clicks. It is louder than all of the Logitech mice with the exception of maybe the g403. Has anyone else realized this?
> 
> As a side note, customer service was great, extra mouse feet were included in the box (current mouse feet are fine so far, no scratches left behind). Was shipped to Canada via Canadapost with no added fees.


'

where did you buy from?


----------



## spyder256

Couple quick questions for those who filled out the replacement feet form:

1. Did you get a confirmation email?

2. Have you received them yet?

Because I thought I filled it out but I didn't get an email about it nor have I received them yet.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder256*
> 
> Couple quick questions for those who filled out the replacement feet form:
> 
> 1. Did you get a confirmation email?
> 
> 2. Have you received them yet?
> 
> Because I thought I filled it out but I didn't get an email about it nor have I received them yet.


Most people in the USA would be getting them the next few days.

We have not shipped out the international ones because we have yet to decide on the courier.


----------



## rawrss

Hey Peter,

Another Canadian on the previous page had the same question as me, re: Massdrop and Canadian Duties...

Do you happen to have any idea whether or not we will be hit with them? Hoping to hear back prior to the deadline!


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> QC (quality control) is exactly about making each unit more similar by taking cruddy ones out of the production line
> 
> Now if it was general manufacturing quality you would be right


What? I'm confused because it sounds like you are saying I'm wrong when what you are actually saying is that I'm right. You cannot possibly judge the quality control of a product based on one sample because quality control is entirely about the variation between units.


----------



## samsonite727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subreach87*
> 
> '
> 
> where did you buy from?


Bought it from Nixeus site.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> For warranty service please contact [email protected]
> 
> Thank-you!


I Just Sent You Guys A Email!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subreach87*
> 
> will i get dinged custom/import fee to canada using massdrop?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawrss*
> 
> Hey Peter,
> 
> Another Canadian on the previous page had the same question as me, re: Massdrop and Canadian Duties...
> 
> Do you happen to have any idea whether or not we will be hit with them? Hoping to hear back prior to the deadline!


I am not sure - it is best to ask Massdrop them selves or some one whom purchased from Massdrop.


----------



## Ufasas

Revel slays so mad, it drove me to dissasembly of reliable g502, which shape is just so so, i'll try put internals in g402 shell maybe :-?


----------



## nillington

Got the replacement feet in the mail today. The original feet worked well enough for me (very slight scraping under heavy pressure, didn't affect me), but I had wanted to open the mouse up to fix a sticky DPI button so I took these new feet as an opportunity for that.. New feet glide more smoothly than expected, I don't imagine that anyone who applies them properly would have any more problems scraping the pad.

We've seen Logitech g303's with sensor rattle issues for a long time. We've seen Mionix mice with unfixed click delay. We've seen Coolermaster mice with firmware written by mental patients. We've seen certain models of the Roccat KPM with sensor rattle. We've seen numerous Finalmouse QC issues and delays. We've seen Razer with its cancerous software. I think we should all tip our hats at the responsive and continued service and support provided by Nixeus here, both with these feet and the beta firmware updates.


----------



## Pendulum

Has anybody used this mouse and a Zowie FK2? I'm using the 2014 model and am just looking for something a little different, this mouse looks about perfect for me.
How's the scroll wheel and click stiffness?

I really like the G Pro but it's too small for me and the rest of Logitech's mice don't interest me currently.


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Has anybody used this mouse and a Zowie FK2? I'm using the 2014 model and am just looking for something a little different, this mouse looks about perfect for me.
> How's the scroll wheel and click stiffness?
> 
> I really like the G Pro but it's too small for me and the rest of Logitech's mice don't interest me currently.


After 2 months scroll wheel is stopping to double click browser tabs and open 2-3 tabs instead of one, finally, 24 notch wheel more sensitive than 16. It stopped double opening links and tabs after last beta firmware. Wheel is a tad harder to press than m1 and m2. FK, ZA, too awkward after using Revel, they don't fill my hand as good..


----------



## Quesoblanco

Revel still doing well. Received the new feet from Nixeus. Solid upgrade!


----------



## pilgor

Just joined the massdrop. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## falcon26

Really like the Black one. Please tell me there are no God awful LED's on the mouse?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Really like the Black one. Please tell me there are no God awful LED's on the mouse?


Obviously you're not a golfer.


----------



## nillington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Really like the Black one. Please tell me there are no God awful LED's on the mouse?


There are over 1000 comments on this thread. There are tons of images on Google. I'll let you figure this one out yourself, I believe in you.


----------



## plyr

Wish we had a button combination to change the led color.


----------



## m4gg0t

I wish we cold change the LED color also. Yellow really doesn't fit my color scheme when everything else of mine is red.


----------



## CorruptBE

I wish we could order the mouse in Europe.


----------



## RealSteelH6

^ its actually on amazon.de


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> ^ its actually on amazon.de


To bad none of the EU amazon ships the revel to Sweden for some reason, rip eu.


----------



## Spaceman1200

Got the replacement feet in the other day, Got em installed today, they work wonderfully compared to the stock ones, install was simple as can be. Thanks for offering to send these replacement feet out!


----------



## ncck

Pics of replacement feet on mouse?


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## blobs

Since I'm taking off my mouse feet anyways, I thought I might as well replace my middle click while im at it. Does anyone know if an omron switch fit in place of the old switch? I don't really care about actuation force cause i barely even use the scroll wheel at all, usually only when opening stuff in a new tab while web browsing


----------



## CeeSA

yes, will fit.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1608470/nixeus-revel-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/30#post_25454780


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> To bad none of the EU amazon ships the revel to Sweden for some reason, rip eu.


Yeah that's kind of the problem. I don't mind ordering from another EU country (but they don't ship to other EU countries for some reason), VAT and Customs importing from America are a pita.

If you want a local dealer in Belgium I suggest this guy: www.gamegear.be (he also tends to visit most LAN's in Belgium that have ~1000 attendees or more).

Spending a bit more cash on a mouse doesn't bother me, but when I have to pay 200% of the price and 100% of that is VAT/Customs, I feel ripped off, not by Nixeus, but by my government.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Yeah that's kind of the problem. I don't mind ordering from another EU country (but they don't ship to other EU countries for some reason), VAT and Customs importing from America are a pita.
> 
> If you want a local dealer in Belgium I suggest this guy: www.gamegear.be (he also tends to visit most LAN's in Belgium that have ~1000 attendees or more).
> 
> Spending a bit more cash on a mouse doesn't bother me, but when I have to pay 200% of the price and 100% of that is VAT/Customs, I feel ripped off, not by Nixeus, but by my government.


There was couple units sold on Amazon.uk as refurbished and it can ship outside UK, but it seems like it sold out.


----------



## penskuzzi

Is it possible to adjust lift off distance on Nixeus Revel? Lift off distance was great on stock feet, but it start to scratch on my GSR mousepad so i decided to put Hyperglide ms1.1 mouse feet on it and they were 0.8mm thick. Default one were 0.5 or less and lift off distance was not a problem but on 0.8mm thick, they start loosing tracking on some area of my mouse pad also LOD cuts under 1mm of lift.


----------



## plyr

default is 0.6mm I think.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Is it possible to adjust lift off distance on Nixeus Revel? Lift off distance was great on stock feet, but it start to scratch on my GSR mousepad so i decided to put Hyperglide ms1.1 mouse feet on it and they were 0.8mm thick. Default one were 0.5 or less and lift off distance was not a problem but on 0.8mm thick, they start loosing tracking on some area of my mouse pad also LOD cuts under 1mm of lift.


It is not possible to adjust Lift off distance for the REVEL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> default is 0.6mm I think.


Default mouse feet is 0.5mm and the new replacement feet is 0.6mm


----------



## lucariello

Could someone reply, please?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucariello*
> 
> I'm experiencing a sort of issue with my Revel: my left button started to have a different feeling: if I click it on the center, the feeling is normal, while if I click it on the up-left edge, I may encounter a little resistance before the click, like there's some friction before. The click sound is also different.
> 
> Did anyone experience something similar? How could I solve it? Or
> 
> @Peter Nixeus would this be suitable for a replacement?


In short, my LB creaks slightly sometimes, and the touch feeling is unpleasant when it happens (there's friction).

I bought it almost a month ago, and this started to happen after a couple of weeks.

What can I do?


----------



## Zhuni

RMA


----------



## lucariello

14+ days have passed so I can no longer obtain an RMA via Amazon IT (where I purchased).


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Is it possible to adjust lift off distance on Nixeus Revel? Lift off distance was great on stock feet, but it start to scratch on my GSR mousepad so i decided to put Hyperglide ms1.1 mouse feet on it and they were 0.8mm thick. Default one were 0.5 or less and lift off distance was not a problem but on 0.8mm thick, they start loosing tracking on some area of my mouse pad also LOD cuts under 1mm of lift.


I have yet to see a 3360/3366 mouse that allows flat out LOD adjustment.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucariello*
> 
> Could someone reply, please?
> In short, my LB creaks slightly sometimes, and the touch feeling is unpleasant when it happens (there's friction).
> 
> I bought it almost a month ago, and this started to happen after a couple of weeks.
> 
> What can I do?


Please contact [email protected] and include your description of the issue. Thank-you.


----------



## CorruptBE

I may have found a loophole for us EU users, but it might vary from country to country.

Technically, if the company sells the mouse to Peter and Peter then sells the mouse to me and sends it, because he's a "person" and not a company, I don't have to pay the taxes as long as the contents its value is below € 45


----------



## skajohyros

I have a new white Revel for those in the EU who can't get one.


----------



## xlltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I may have found a loophole for us EU users, but it might vary from country to country.
> 
> Technically, if the company sells the mouse to Peter and Peter then sells the mouse to me and sends it, because he's a "person" and not a company, I don't have to pay the taxes as long as the contents its value is below € 45


In some countries even if companies send it its below € 150 = no VAT or TAX


----------



## CorruptBE

Well we have one of the best healthcare systems in the world, etc in Belgium, but taxes are a pita. Btw, Peter, if CETA goes through, wouldn't that allow you US companies to open up a "shell" office/company in Canada and channel stuff towards Europe through Canada cheaper?

(hilariously it was the French half of my country blocking the CETA agreement xD)

I really want this mouse more widely available because switching back between the Revel and G Pro, I'm starting to lean more towards the Revel. The sensor performance difference is neglect-able, but the classic, simple Sensei/FK shape just works way better for me. Not to mention I've always preferred more rubberized materials (black version).


----------



## blobs

I replaced the middle click switch with an omron and it feels sooo much better

The original click felt so stiff and weird, now with the omron switch it a) actually works and b) feels a lot more squishy c:

also i kinda fixed my problem with inconsistent clicks by adjusting the screw on the pcb a lil bit


----------



## CorruptBE

I don't mind the click itself, but I don't like how the scroll is somewhat over sensitive. I use middle mouse to reload and scroll up/down to switch between main/primary weapon (numbers for grenades, etc on the keyboard).

Sometimes a reload can actually cause a weapon switch.

Though the G Pro suffers from this as well. It's as if both mice their scrolls register a tad to soon.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

.


----------



## Zhuni

How are you using your arm with 19cm/360? Are you a T rex?


----------



## PBaF

How are the sides of this mouse, are they pretty flat?

I like flat sides like on the g303 and KPM.


----------



## Stadtpirat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Exactly the issue that I was having. It chugs every so often almost like it halves the CPI for a brief moment.


Me too
I use 800 dpi.
And after 12h dont use my pc i have this bugs:
Bad sensor or need 2 click for 1...
every day i must cycle the hole dpi.... 1 round to reboot the mouse.


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stadtpirat*
> 
> Me too
> I use 800 dpi.
> And after 12h dont use my pc i have this bugs:
> Bad sensor or need 2 click for 1...
> every day i must cycle the hole dpi.... 1 round to reboot the mouse.


Are you using the beta firmware?


----------



## Stadtpirat

I found it after a longer search in this thread.
now i think the bugs are away in 500hz
i use mouseratechecker
http://eu.cybergamer.com/files/2260/
I use 800 and with 500hz it feel it a little bit smoother then 1000hz.
On 1000hz it is very aggressive and direct input on windows desktop.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I don't mind the click itself, but I don't like how the scroll is somewhat over sensitive. I use middle mouse to reload and scroll up/down to switch between main/primary weapon (numbers for grenades, etc on the keyboard).
> 
> Sometimes a reload can actually cause a weapon switch.
> 
> Though the G Pro suffers from this as well. It's as if both mice their scrolls register a tad to soon.


I think what you would like is optical encoders from Logitech. They're made the way that it only registers after you scroll almost full notch, not mid-notch.


----------



## samsonite727

Hello,
I bit of a noob question but how does one know which polling rate is active? Is it just feel or can I check via a 3rd party software?


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsonite727*
> 
> Hello,
> I bit of a noob question but how does one know which polling rate is active? Is it just feel or can I check via a 3rd party software?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1405056/software-to-check-mouse-polling-rate


----------



## Stadtpirat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stadtpirat*
> 
> I found it after a longer search in this thread.
> now i think the bugs are away in 500hz
> i use mouseratechecker
> http://eu.cybergamer.com/files/2260/
> I use 800 and with 500hz it feel it a little bit smoother then 1000hz.
> On 1000hz it is very aggressive and direct input on windows desktop.


Update:
The Bug is on 1000hz USB and 800dpi the same.
I make pc off....sleep.... make pc on
i must cycle the hole dpi step back to 800dpi for a right mouse tracking

now i test 800dpi and 500hz


----------



## Zhuni

I get jerky cursor on wake up. On both 500 and 1000hz. Cycling through DPI does get rid of it! although I noticed it goes away on its own after about 20 seconds


----------



## Ferfire9

I got on mine aswell. MOuse is unusable when i turn pc on. The difference is that mine keeps bugged even after changing dpi levels like 20 times. It just needs 2 minutes to start being usuable. ALso the clicks dont work, its a bricked mouse...


----------



## Stadtpirat

no bug for me at 500hz
i have a pm from peter.
i hope i can help him to find the bug.
i love this mice


----------



## RitzyBusiness

I am also having issues with the firmware update with the "Device cannot be opened" error. I tried run as admin, and I also unblocked the files before unzipping.

Edit:

It did not work on my windows 10 PC but a windows 7 laptop I dragged out worked fine.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitzyBusiness*
> 
> I am also having issues with the firmware update with the "Device cannot be opened" error. I tried run as admin, and I also unblocked the files before unzipping.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It did not work on my windows 10 PC but a windows 7 laptop I dragged out worked fine.


Did you try unzipping it first? For these type of things I just create a folder, put the zip in that folder, and unzip it saving everything to that folder then run the update.

If the LED does not come back on for the mouse it will stop working but it is not bricked - just use another mouse to navigate and run the firmware update with the REVEL still plugged in. Once the firmware successfully installs the mouse will work again.


----------



## RitzyBusiness

Yea I had done that, unzipped the folder and ran the executable firmware updater as administrator but on my windows 10 PC the firmware software wasn't able to "open" the device. On a windows 7 laptop though I was able to update the firmware without any issue.

The mouse never stopped working on any of my PC's though so its fully functional, might just be a glitch with the software. Not sure what caused it~


----------



## PeterDLai

On sale for $29.99 @ Newegg.

Black
White


----------



## rawrss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterDLai*
> 
> On sale for $29.99 @ Newegg.
> 
> Black
> White


Is the Black/Blue font & White/Red font any different than the ones featured in this thread?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

They should be the same. Light changes color depending on the DPI selected.


----------



## RitzyBusiness

This r ed slight on the bottom of the mouse when seen from an angle gives me vibes of the old Microsoft Intellimouse. Giving me a serious case of nostalgia...

That red beam of comfort when coming home from school after a tough day of sleeping in class.


----------



## Xizel14

Never had to choose gloss or matte before. Anyone can chime in?


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xizel14*
> 
> Never had to choose gloss or matte before. Anyone can chime in?


Dry hand god= gloss
Sweaty nerd = matte

As a general rule of course. Matte tends to feel a little nicer on the finger tips.


----------



## RitzyBusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Dry hand god= gloss
> Sweaty nerd = matte
> 
> As a general rule of course. Matte tends to feel a little nicer on the finger tips.


Mhmm, gloss plastic has significantly more grip to it for those of us Gods, but will be slippery for those with sweaty hands. The converse is probably the same, but I can say with a fact I find rubber matte mice to be less grippy for my hand type.

One way to check which one is for you is to probably lift your current mouse after heavy use and see while holding it high off your mouse pad if you feel yourself having trouble gripping it. You should not once you have a good hold, but if you can that type of material is prolly for you. (unscientific but whatever, to each their own insanity)


----------



## Twiffle

Just received my Nixeus Revel from Massdrop. I noticed that it stops tracking from time to time at first.. but after cycling through the DPI steps 3 times it seems to be fine. Another thing I noticed is that the mouse feet seem very scratchy. Not sure should I let them to break in or not. Apart from these little issues everything seems very solid on the mouse. I was really amazed that this is the first mouse I've bought without wobbly scroll wheel. Are there any mouse feet for Revel in EU or do I need to contact Nixeus support?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Dry hand god= gloss
> Sweaty nerd = matte
> 
> As a general rule of course. Matte tends to feel a little nicer on the finger tips.


I always preferred rubber finishes, what does that say about my sweat level


----------



## t00t

Does this mouse fill your palm more than an FK1?


----------



## Ferfire9

About the fk1 i dont know, but it does fill much more than the g100s from logitech. Still this is medium size mouse, which i love this way.


----------



## hammelgammler

Does anyone know which of the two options is the better one? (Nixeus Revel 40€ vs DM1 Pro S ~65€)
Maybe the price difference is worth it for the DM1 Pro S, but I'm not sure how different they are, for example in terms of coating, buttons etc.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Does anyone know which of the two options is the better one? (Nixeus Revel 40€ vs DM1 Pro S ~65€)
> Maybe the price difference is worth it for the DM1 Pro S, but I'm not sure how different they are, for example in terms of coating, buttons etc.


Price - Revel
Coating - DM1 Pro S (Revel is better for dry hands)
Shape - Revel
Buttons - Revel (easier to fix)
Build - Revel (don't like the way the DM1 Pro S is assembled internally)


----------



## cnnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsonite727*
> 
> Hello,
> I bit of a noob question but how does one know which polling rate is active? Is it just feel or can I check via a 3rd party software?


http://zowie.benq.com/en/support/mouse-rate-checker.html


----------



## hammelgammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Price - Revel
> Coating - DM1 Pro S (Revel is better for dry hands)
> Shape - Revel
> Buttons - Revel (easier to fix)
> Build - Revel (don't like the way the DM1 Pro S is assembled internally)


Thanks man! I ordered the Revel right now.








As far as Coating, I saw that the Revel uses normal plastic and the DM1 Pro has the same rubber coating on the sides. I already used the normal Steelseries Sensei and the rubber coating on the side felt quite slippery when my hands were sweating. So maybe the normal plastic sides feel better.


----------



## Ubsidion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Price - Revel
> Coating - DM1 Pro S (Revel is better for dry hands)
> Shape - Revel
> Buttons - Revel (easier to fix)
> Build - Revel (don't like the way the DM1 Pro S is assembled internally)


What he said is also my opinion. I would also like to add that the cable on the revel is a soft rubber that may effect your choice.


----------



## digitally

idk but the new firmware update seems to made me play very badly in csgo :/
probably placebo but i'v reverted back to stock firmware and i actually felt some difference


----------



## Buttnose

Was it this mouse or the DM1 pro S that had problems with the cable being pointed somewhat downwards? Maybe it was neither, but i seem to recall something along those lines and want to avoid whichever mouse has that issue.

Also do Nixeus, Dreammachine or any third parties sell replacement mouse feet for these mice? I'd rather not have to make do with poorly fitting IME feet like on my FM.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

DM1 PRO S had this issue on some units. I didn't see any posts regarding the Revel on this issue, and the unit I had was just fine.

Nixeus was giving out mouse feet to replace the old factory ones that weren't thick enough and would sometimes cause scratching on the mousepad. New units should have these new feet installed. Don't know of any third party skates at the moment, though.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Does this mouse fill your palm more than an FK1?


It's similar in width to the Kana/FK2 in the middle, but has a bigger rear. So the answer would be yes and no, the rear will fill your palm a bit better though, but I doubt it will change much, especially vs the larger FK1.

Amazon still doesn't deliver to countries other then Germany/UK in Europe though:

"_Sorry, this item can't be sent to your selected address. Learn more. You may either change the delivery address or delete the item from your order._"


----------



## RitzyBusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> idk but the new firmware update seems to made me play very badly in csgo :/
> probably placebo but i'v reverted back to stock firmware and i actually felt some difference


They removed some smoothing so its prolly gonna be a tad more jerky. When I tried the mouse in Source it had a slight but noticeable difference in micro adjustment aiming when I hit the firmware. It wasn't something I thought about until I felt it.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Does this mouse fill your palm more than an FK1?


Yes, but it's all relative. The DM1 Pro S feels even a little bit bigger. The FK1 is too narrow and flat, the Revel / DM1 at least don't. And I know because I have all three's.

All are not WMO's though (The Dream).

I don't run firmwares. In general, you don't run firmware when nothing's broken, and the sensor performance is perfectly good as-is.


----------



## skajohyros

Any news about replacement feet for the EU? Still waiting.


----------



## xlltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Is Massdrop the best place to buy one if you are from Europe? Wondering how much I might get **** on by customs if it's shipped from US.


Depends in which country you are , some countries have <150E/$ you dont pay VAT or import fees


----------



## hasukka

Thanks, apparently I would have to pay VAT but not import fees. Massdrop would be the cheapest it seems.


----------



## xlltt

There is also amazon in some countries


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitzyBusiness*
> 
> They removed some smoothing so its prolly gonna be a tad more jerky. When I tried the mouse in Source it had a slight but noticeable difference in micro adjustment aiming when I hit the firmware. It wasn't something I thought about until I felt it.


I'm out of the loop on whats going on with the firmware for this mouse? I'm using stock firmware.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## RitzyBusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> Peter has been providing beta firmware revisions on OCN and Reddit.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/1000_100#post_25588333
> Reduced smoothing.
> Also gets rid of the sleep mode.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/1000_100#post_25599169
> Allows switching between 500Hz and 1000Hz by pressing certain button combinations (similar to the LOD and USB polling adjustments on Zowie mice).
> 
> Stock firmware link is also in the OCN and Reddit posts for reverting.


Also important to note the 500hz 1000hz firmware includes the changes made in the prior with no sleep mode and reduced smoothing. Because this fact drove me crazy as I had to dig for that information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Yes, but it's all relative. The DM1 Pro S feels even a little bit bigger. The FK1 is too narrow and flat, the Revel / DM1 at least don't. And I know because I have all three's.
> 
> All are not WMO's though (The Dream).
> 
> I don't run firmwares. In general, you don't run firmware when nothing's broken, and the sensor performance is perfectly good as-is.


tbh my biggest reason was to disable sleep mode, makes things feel sketch to me. But yea I would be happy with the mouse with its default firmware~


----------



## Stadtpirat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stadtpirat*
> 
> no bug for me at 500hz
> i have a pm from peter.
> i hope i can help him to find the bug.
> i love this mice


No bug on 1000 or 500hz and dpi 800
i only use 1 dpi step


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> Peter has been providing beta firmware revisions on OCN and Reddit.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/1000_100#post_25588333
> Reduced smoothing.
> Also gets rid of the sleep mode.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/1000_100#post_25599169
> Allows switching between 500Hz and 1000Hz by pressing certain button combinations (similar to the LOD and USB polling adjustments on Zowie mice).
> 
> Stock firmware link is also in the OCN and Reddit posts for reverting.


Do both remove the sleep mode or just the first one?


----------



## RitzyBusiness

.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> Do both remove the sleep mode or just the first one?


Both


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitzyBusiness*
> 
> .


Both[/quote]

oh OK. I straight flashed the 10.20 version


----------



## xlltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Practically the only place atm as the others simply won't even ship to us.
> 
> Peter... I don't want to whine but ... now seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least sort out Amazon UK, if you can get it into the UK, then I don't see why it can't be delivered to other European countries as long as we pay the delivery fees.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200557860


Peter told me 3 weeks ago that he spoke to amazon about enabling other European countries. Still nothing


----------



## Stadtpirat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The replacement mouse feet have arrived.


It it works with Germany?


----------



## CorruptBE

€ 9,8... I need to move countries. How much did you pay in total for the mouse? With delivery expenses, etc, I payed like € 75-80 for it (massdrop).


----------



## hammelgammler

Didn't think that's possible, but seems like it's good to live in Germany and get it for 40€ shipped from Amazon.de.


----------



## xlltt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Didn't think that's possible, but seems like it's good to live in Germany and get it for 40€ shipped from Amazon.de.


Well f*ck you


----------



## CorruptBE

Well depends, at least our healthcare system is super (at least some of my taxes are going to something useful). Guess that's more important down the line then what I pay for a mouse.


----------



## koenigsegg

Hi @Peter Nixeus! Can you do firmware with combination buttons to turn off/on backlight? Because my eyes tired. And maybe you can do other or programmable(combination buttons or software) dpi steps? I need 800, 850, 900, 950, 1000 dpi steps .Tu. Your mouse is greateful and best on the market for hardcore gaming.


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitzyBusiness*
> 
> Also important to note the 500hz 1000hz firmware includes the changes made in the prior with no sleep mode and reduced smoothing. Because this fact drove me crazy as I had to dig for that information.
> tbh my biggest reason was to disable sleep mode, makes things feel sketch to me. But yea I would be happy with the mouse with its default firmware~


can the latest firmware posts appear in first message of this forum topic somehow? so ppl don't scroll up and down for eternity..


----------



## b0z0

Ordered the Revel white. Excited.


----------



## Stadtpirat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Didn't think that's possible, but seems like it's good to live in Germany and get it for 40€ shipped from Amazon.de.


43,21€!!! what a price

i take real 1000 dpi


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> € 9,8... I need to move countries. How much did you pay in total for the mouse? With delivery expenses, etc, I payed like € 75-80 for it (massdrop).


the mouse itself was 32,99 dollars + 8,75 shipping + customs so in total it was 49-50 dollars which is around 50 euros.


----------



## CorruptBE

Aaaah...

Over here we have a threshold were customs ramp up drastically past € 35. I originally payed $ 39 for mine.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Aaaah...
> 
> Over here we have a threshold were customs ramp up drastically past € 35. I originally payed $ 39 for mine.


Well I wasn't expecting the customs for the mouse to be much. was much less compared to when I ordered Crossover 2795 QHD 27" korean IPS monitor from eBay. Paid customs for that like 80 euros . If I remember right.. if you have something you paid for in total 25€ or below, there's no customs. However when I shop online.. I usually try to find items that are located inside EU countries/warehouses cause that way I don't have to pay customs.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenigsegg*
> 
> Hi @Peter Nixeus! Can you do firmware with combination buttons to turn off/on backlight? Because my eyes tired. And maybe you can do other or programmable(combination buttons or software) dpi steps? I need 800, 850, 900, 950, 1000 dpi steps .Tu. Your mouse is greateful and best on the market for hardcore gaming.


Are you the same person that messaged me in Reddit? Some one else is asking for something similar over there.

But in regards to firmware updates - the most recent Beta Firmware with new features will be the final one in terms of features wise... given if there are any reported bugs that we can replicate, changing the button combinations for 500Hz/1000Hz and fixing bugs before releasing the final version of it. Any future firmware updates will be most likely for resolving bugs and not adding new features.

Also regarding availability in EU countries - Amazon got back to me so check in the next 24 hours to see if its available for your country and let me know. Thank-you for everyone's patience


----------



## b0z0

Does the Revel come with extra feet now? Just incase


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Does the Revel come with extra feet now? Just incase


Nope. New units should have the thicker 0.6mm installed by default now. You can probably ask Nixeus if you end up getting the old mouse feet on your revel.

I do wish an extra set came in the box. A small nicety goes a long way.

Maybe they do now.


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Does the Revel come with extra feet now? Just incase


Received my Revel today and it came with an extra set of feet. I do notice the feet scratching my mousepad if I tilt the Revel slightly, but unsure if it's the same scratching problem others have reported.

@Peter Nixeus will Nixeus make replacement mouse feet available for purchase? Any plans for getting third parties like Hyperglide, Puretrak, Hotline games or Tiger gaming involved in releasing their own mouse feet for the Revel?


----------



## cloudshine

I went from EC2 to Revel, and while I have tiny hands,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttnose*
> 
> Received my Revel today and it came with an extra set of feet. I do notice the feet scratching my mousepad if I tilt the Revel slightly, but unsure if it's the same scratching problem others have reported.
> 
> @Peter Nixeus will Nixeus make replacement mouse feet available for purchase? Any plans for getting third parties like Hyperglide, Puretrak, Hotline games or Tiger gaming involved in releasing their own mouse feet for the Revel?


Where did you purchase your Revel from? I'm thinking about picking up another one as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> I went from EC2 to Revel, and while I have tiny hands,
> Where did you purchase your Revel from? I'm thinking about picking up another one as well. Thanks in advance.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nixeus-REVEL-Gaming-Mouse-PMW3360/dp/B01HHH74K2


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttnose*
> 
> Received my Revel today and it came with an extra set of feet. I do notice the feet scratching my mousepad if I tilt the Revel slightly, but unsure if it's the same scratching problem others have reported.
> 
> @Peter Nixeus will Nixeus make replacement mouse feet available for purchase? Any plans for getting third parties like Hyperglide, Puretrak, Hotline games or Tiger gaming involved in releasing their own mouse feet for the Revel?


My friend got his revel and there is a note in there with the extra feet. It seems it still has the original mouse feet installed and if it scratches your mouse pad or drag the note says to install the replacement mouse feet which are suppose to be thicker and chamfered according to what peter said.


----------



## Arizonian

I believe Peter did say that the .5mm feet would be included in the box of every revel and at some point already installed as stock.

Awesome value considering you get .5mm feet, light rubber cord with 3360 sensor in a safe shape for $39.99us.


----------



## Tarinth

I got one out of curiosity (i'm very satisfied with my modded G403 atm).
Since Amazon.de didn't offer the black version in the last weeks i just pulled the trigger on the white one.
The loudness of the scrollwheel varies a bit depending on which notches you are on - besides that my unit is flawless. Sadly the sidebuttons are to far back for me, so i can only use the front one. :^/
I already bought a DM 1 Pro S because it has the sidebuttons farther foreward. It also feels a tiny bit bigger which i really like. But my unit got multiple flaws... -.-


----------



## TrancePlant

I just ordered a glossy & matte version of this mouse. For the users who had issues with the main mouse buttons sticking or something, is there a fix I can do myself for it once it arrives? (Once I decide on glossy/matte).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttnose*
> 
> Received my Revel today and it came with an extra set of feet. I do notice the feet scratching my mousepad if I tilt the Revel slightly, but unsure if it's the same scratching problem others have reported.
> 
> @Peter Nixeus will Nixeus make replacement mouse feet available for purchase? Any plans for getting third parties like Hyperglide, Puretrak, Hotline games or Tiger gaming involved in releasing their own mouse feet for the Revel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> My friend got his revel and there is a note in there with the extra feet. It seems it still has the original mouse feet installed and if it scratches your mouse pad or drag the note says to install the replacement mouse feet which are suppose to be thicker and chamfered according to what peter said.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I believe Peter did say that the .5mm feet would be included in the box of every revel and at some point already installed as stock.
> 
> Awesome value considering you get .5mm feet, light rubber cord with 3360 sensor in a safe shape for $39.99us.


The REVEL still has the original 0.5mm mouse feet installed. If it causes drag or scratches your mouse pad, then remove it and install the included replacement 0.6mm mouse feet.

If your REVEL does not include the replacement feet (only a small number left in distribution does not include replacement feet) and if your REVEL's mouse feet are experiencing the issue described, you may request a set of FREE replacement mouse feet here:

http://www.nixeus.com/revel-mouse-feet/

We have not shipped out the international requests yet because we were waiting to receive more before bulk shipping them (the courier requires a minimum amount for bulk shipping) - but since we did not receive many requests to hit that minimum amount we will start shipping them out individually this week.

The last day to claim your free replacement mouse feet is November 30.


----------



## Arizonian

Yes thank you for the correction Peter I meant 0.6mm.


----------



## Soo8

Looks like amazon.co.uk sends to the whole EU now. Don't know if this is going to be a thing for long though.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Looks like amazon.co.uk sends to the whole EU now. Don't know if this is going to be a thing for long though.


Can confirm.
Shipping to Sweden now possible.

Cheers Peter, will probably try one now.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Can confirm.
> Shipping to Sweden now possible.
> 
> Cheers Peter, will probably try one now.


How much were the shipping costs?


----------



## b0z0

I've been waiting for mine to ship out for the past two days.







It has been sitting at Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item for 2 days now.


----------



## TrancePlant

Got my Glossy White Revel today so I flashed the latest beta and here are my thoughts:

+ Never used a "Sensei" shape before today and I'm glad this is the first one I've tried. This shape fits me like nothing else I've tried before (FK1, EC1/2-A, G303, G400s, G Pro, G403, Mionix Castor).

+ I didn't realise just how much grip I was missing using soft textured mice all this time. The G Pro felt like a soap bar by comparison; this mouse sticks to my hand like glue. I wouldn't call my hands the sweaty type at all, somewhere in between, dry at first then a small amount of clammy but that only makes the mouse's stickiness even stronger. I imagine there is a "sweaty hands threshold" that I don't exceed even during a gaming session that many other people do which are the type of hands that don't play nice with Zowie mice etc. The slight \__/ shape on the sides really helps with lifting as well; comparing it to the G403 where the sides were more like /__\ which just made it really irritating to pick up unless I had some sweat generated and the G Pro (__) shape with the textured plastic was just as bad for me.

+ I actually love that the buttons are a little harder to press, particularly coming from the latest Logitech offerings (G303/G403/G Pro) having hair trigger buttons where I had to literally lift my fingers off the buttons when doing a larger swiping motion to do a 180 (40cm/360) or something.

+ Build quality is superb for such a cheap mouse, I haven't got any rattles, sticky mouse buttons etc. I don't really care about the loudness of the clicks or how hollow it sounds since I use headphones when I play and I'll gladly pay that price for the light weight.

+ The rubber cord is really nice too - I hate braided cables. Doesn't drag on my mouse pad or feel like it's affecting any movements.

+ Love that Nixeus is communicating with us, giving us updated firmware and the spare mouse feet really helped as well since I use a cloth pad (GTF-X).

I am completely in love with it. The only thing I could think of would be maybe give us some standalone software to tweak the mouse once and leave it alone like Mionix's software since I don't really use any other CPI steps other than 800 and I'm not really a fan of LED lighting, but I guess it serves a purpose currently with the CPI switching. WE GETTIN' SOFTWARE







.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Looks like amazon.co.uk sends to the whole EU now. Don't know if this is going to be a thing for long though.


Finally...

Time to order a spare one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Finally...
> 
> Time to order a spare one at a reasonable price.


Might as well get it in the opposite color


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

I just have been given the okay to confirm that we are developing software to allow you to adjust the settings for our REVEL mouse.

From what I can see there are polling rate options, LED lighting options, custom CPI/DPI options, etc.

Thank-you to everyone in the community for your support, comments and suggestions.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just have been given the okay to confirm that we are developing software to allow you to adjust the settings for our REVEL mouse.
> 
> From what I can see there are polling rate options, LED lighting options, custom CPI/DPI options, etc.
> 
> Thank-you to everyone in the community for your support, comments and suggestions.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


Holy ****, I guess I'll change my review now







. Please let everyone at Nixeus know how much I love you all right now <3 .

P.S. Please continue to make a glossy option on any future sensei shaped mice, I've fallen in love


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> From what I can see there are polling rate options, LED lighting options, custom CPI/DPI options, etc.


Will it be able to change bindings for side buttons from M4 and M5 to keystrokes?


----------



## trism

That's cool.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just have been given the okay to confirm that we are developing software to allow you to adjust the settings for our REVEL mouse.
> 
> From what I can see there are polling rate options, LED lighting options, custom CPI/DPI options, etc.
> 
> Thank-you to everyone in the community for your support, comments and suggestions.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


Nice, though I mainly want the ability to change the amount of dpi steps, like basically define 2 or 3 ones I'll use.


----------



## chr1spe

TBH, I'm getting tempted to buy this mouse even though I'm almost entirely certain I won't like the shape because I like smaller mice. Nixeus is doing a much better job with this than any of the other similar offerings and it is actually very reasonably priced.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just have been given the okay to confirm that we are developing software to allow you to adjust the settings for our REVEL mouse.
> 
> From what I can see there are polling rate options, LED lighting options, custom CPI/DPI options, etc.
> 
> Thank-you to everyone in the community for your support, comments and suggestions.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


omg <333 How can I not recommend a revel once this comes out.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Holy ****, I guess I'll change my review now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please let everyone at Nixeus know how much I love you all right now <3 .
> 
> P.S. Please continue to make a glossy option on any future sensei shaped mice, I've fallen in love


Thank-you! I will let them know. I will always try to push for a glossy variation for any future mice in the REVEL product family.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Will it be able to change bindings for side buttons from M4 and M5 to keystrokes?


From what I am seeing with the texts and GUI, it looks like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Nice, though I mainly want the ability to change the amount of dpi steps, like basically define 2 or 3 ones I'll use.


I pushed for that feature in the software - not sure if it will make it in... but you and OCN members will be the first to know once I start playing with the software.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you! I will let them know. I will always try to push for a glossy variation for any future mouse in the REVEL product family.
> From what I am seeing with the texts and GUI, it looks like it.
> I pushed for that feature in the software - not sure if it will make it in... but you and OCN members will be the first to know once I start playing with the software.


Nixeus > Logitech, Razer, Steelseries, Zowie, Mionix etc confirmed. Going to go stock up on Glossy white versions of Revel now, gg. Nixeus just won all my recommendations in the future








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Will it be able to change bindings for side buttons from M4 and M5 to keystrokes?


I actually do similar things when I can rebind buttons too, but I only ever change the CPI to 800 and then rebind the CPI button to page down and disable all other CPI steps.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you! I will let them know. I will always try to push for a glossy variation for any future mice in the REVEL product family.
> ...


Time for an ergo mice ... classic shape ... a Real IE3.0 Clone with updated Sensor etc


----------



## penskuzzi

Thank god i can order from amazon.uk now! So i my friend can enjoy this mouse too! Massdrop was a mess and it took over month to ship...( incl. joining drop, waiting order, shipping from usa, stuck at custom, domestic shipping....)


----------



## Tarinth

Software is coming? Now im even more sad that i can't use both sidebuttons... Q.Q
Havn't sent it back yet, i'm considering to keep it as a spare mouse just to support this brand!


----------



## skajohyros

Nixeus and Peter are doing a fantastic job all round. Looking forward to an ergo design from you guys(ec2-a) for the same price as the Revel. Keep it up.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Holy smokes Niexus seems really responsive to feedback. If you guys come out with a MiCO clone I'll dump my G Pro in a heartbeat.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Holy smokes Niexus seems really responsive to feedback. If you guys come out with a MiCO clone I'll dump my G Pro in a heartbeat.


That would be so sick, even though i would preferably chosen Kana or Kinzu with centred sensor clone before mico though! Kinzu was my one of the first gaming mouse and dam it was good gaming mouse for low sensitivity gaming but sensor held it back so badly.


----------



## penskuzzi

Also when peter says that software is coming for REVEL, i also want to ask again, is there a possibilities to adjust lift off distance? At least on spec sheet, it says that it would be possible!
*selectable lift detection height to fulfill professional gamers??need.* says on their webpage. Or something as surface calibration system for scanning optimal lift off height. When people are using their custom teflon feets on their mouse, it seems to have effect on sensitivity quite a bit. I wonder as it turns out that it can be adjusted after all then problem would be solved for custom mouse feet users.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you! I will let them know. I will always try to push for a glossy variation for any future mice in the REVEL product family.
> From what I am seeing with the texts and GUI, it looks like it.
> I pushed for that feature in the software - not sure if it will make it in... but you and OCN members will be the first to know once I start playing with the software.


Thank you, all of this is really appreciated.


----------



## Zhuni

Has the jerky cursor on wake up been fixed?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just have been given the okay to confirm that we are developing software to allow you to adjust the settings for our REVEL mouse.
> 
> From what I can see there are polling rate options, LED lighting options, custom CPI/DPI options, etc.
> 
> Thank-you to everyone in the community for your support, comments and suggestions.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> That would be so sick, even though i would preferably chosen Kana or Kinzu with centred sensor clone before mico though! Kinzu was my one of the first gaming mouse and dam it was good gaming mouse for low sensitivity gaming but sensor held it back so badly.


Afaik, Revel is very similar in size to the Kana:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1611022/replacement-for-kana-v2/10#post_25510476


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Has the jerky cursor on wake up been fixed?


Weirdly this isnt happening any more. I did switch over a few USB ports recently so maybe the switch sorted it. Any one else still having this issue?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Might as well get it in the opposite color


Nah, I had glossy mice in the past. It's not something game breaking, but if I have the choice, I always prefer a rubber finish. Amazon UK will cost me a tad below € 50 now, far more reasonable then the € 79 from massdrop. It's comforting though, now with the 3360's public release I can finally "settle" for a mouse.

EDIT: Ordered spare Revel from Amazon, should cost me € 49.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Also when peter says that software is coming for REVEL, i also want to ask again, is there a possibilities to adjust lift off distance? At least on spec sheet, it says that it would be possible!
> *selectable lift detection height to fulfill professional gamers??need.* says on their webpage. Or something as surface calibration system for scanning optimal lift off height. When people are using their custom teflon feets on their mouse, it seems to have effect on sensitivity quite a bit. I wonder as it turns out that it can be adjusted after all then problem would be solved for custom mouse feet users.


I won't know for sure until I receive the full working software (beta version). When I receive it I may also provide it for everyone on OCN to try out (if I can get authorization to do so) before we make it officially public and before the final version/release.


----------



## hammelgammler

I got the Revel (black) today, and have to say the shape feels "very" different then a Sensei, but much better me!
But man, please keep those sides forever on any mouse you release in the future, it seems like the best material ever used for me. It's grippy with dry and a bit sweaty hands. I need to test it with medium sweaty hands as well, but I'm quite sure that it will be excellent!









Very happy with the mouse so far, although the M1 and M2 button feel a bit maeh. Kind of weird, could definitely be better. Let's see how it performs when gaming.

PS: Does someone know it it's possible to reduce the weight of the Revel any further? It's already really low, but when you have the option then wh not.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I won't know for sure until I receive the full working software (beta version). When I receive it I may also provide it for everyone on OCN to try out (if I can get authorization to do so) before we make it officially public and before the final version/release.


Could you survey the forum on what the next shape the community would like to see from you would be?


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> I got the Revel (black) today, and have to say the shape feels "very" different then a Sensei, but much better me!


How does it feel different? Sensei is too wide for my taste (have the DM1 PRO S too and it's pretty much 100% copy of the Sensei). Kinzu-FK2-Rival 100 are pretty much in the optimal width range for me.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Could you survey the forum on what the next shape the community would like to see from you would be?


We are already working on another shape for the REVEL product line at the moment - ETA is hopefully Q1 2017.

Plus I've been lurking in the OCN mouse forums for over 4 years... so I kind of have an idea...


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Plus I've been lurking in the OCN mouse forums for over 4 years... so I kind of have an idea...


Well I hope the Revel 3.0 is a hit!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We are already working on another shape for the REVEL product line at the moment - ETA is hopefully Q1 2017.
> 
> Plus I've been lurking in the OCN mouse forums for over 4 years... so I kind of have an idea...


Can't wait! Just get those side buttons positioned a little bit better than the revel and then I really can't complain.


----------



## M1st

Let's make bets ^)
My bet is Kinzu. Kinda makes sense, it's easier to scale down existing shell and mod it than make totally new one.


----------



## Ferfire9

Can't be another ambi mouse. Will be ergo for sure, razer or ie3.0 i guess.


----------



## daniel0731ex

They could also try a unified-chassis platform that can be adopted easily to different shapes in the same size, and come out with a Kinzu and a MiCO shell simultaneously. I hope.


----------



## pilgor

If its Kinzu shape, I'm gonna have to buy another mouse.


----------



## koenigsegg

i'm happy and <3 you!!!


----------



## Xizel14

How does the shape compare to G403? I have 18cm hands and the G302 feels slightly undersized.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xizel14*
> 
> How does the shape compare to G403? I have 18cm hands and the G302 feels slightly undersized.


I had both the g403 and the revel. The revel was not as tall and as a result felt a lot more comfortable in my hand. I would probably take the revel shape over the G403's shape.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Afaik, Revel is very similar in size to the Kana:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1611022/replacement-for-kana-v2/10#post_25510476


Yeah, it may look similar but Kana V2 was definitely smaller than REVEL while holding one and of course lighter. BUT kinzu is even smaller than Kana and even lighter. It feels so natural and responsive to use such a lightweight mouse.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Yeah, it may look similar but Kana V2 was definitely smaller than REVEL while holding one and of course lighter. BUT kinzu is even smaller than Kana and even lighter. It feels so natural and responsive to use such a lightweight mouse.


124 x 62 x 37 x 72g vs 126 x 68 x 39 x 85g to be precise. However 72g is what's stated in official specs, in reality the mouse feels like at least 80g.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xizel14*
> 
> How does the shape compare to G403? I have 18cm hands and the G302 feels slightly undersized.


They are quite different. If you like ambi it will be better. both are excellent.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> 124 x 62 x 37 x 72g vs 126 x 68 x 39 x 85g to be precise. However 72g is what's stated in official specs, in reality the mouse feels like at least 80g.


I don't have kana v2 anymore, but when i weighted, it was about 88-89 grams heavy so spec sheet is what it is. Kana v1 may had been its near 80 gram but yeah kana v2 is definitely heavier than kinzu for sure! Kinzu v2 weighted about 77-78 gram.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> I don't have kana v2 anymore, but when i weighted, it was about 88-89 grams heavy so spec sheet is what it is. Kana v1 may had been its near 80 gram but yeah kana v2 is definitely heavier than kinzu for sure! Kinzu v2 weighted about 77-78 gram.


Yeah, 88 feels much closer to truth (and the acceptable weight ceiling for me).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We are already working on another shape for the REVEL product line at the moment - ETA is hopefully Q1 2017.
> 
> Plus I've been lurking in the OCN mouse forums for over 4 years... so I kind of have an idea...


Peter this is cool news on a little mouse of sorts your getting ready to release sometime Q1 2017.

I'll take a wishful guess at a white matte shell body? Black scroll wheel black cord.

Keep your current light rubber cord, unless you can get it lighter and your 0.6mm feet.

Also good to hear on the software development for minor adjustments like LED.


----------



## Soo8

Got the mouse finally... Really good job for a first mouse Nixeus!
The shell design is quite nice and simple, even though you guys didn't go for a separate board for the side buttons. And come on, the square Panasonic switches for the sides? The top shell could've had thinned out parts where the main button flaps bend. I think that's why people aren't too ecstatic about the main button feel of this mouse. The scroll wheel is pretty good, though the wheel holder thing in the bottom shell could use tighter tolerances. Magnificent cable, the coating on the black version is very grippy for my sweaty hand. And the replacement mousefeet in the box was a nice touch







But I definitely didn't expect such a solid feel from this mouse.


----------



## Woz_Ginge

I want to try a 3360 and this looks a good cheap option.

I play with a KPM at the moment and while I love the mouse I feel somewhat restricted with it. Ideally I would want something smaller than the KPM military but the Revel looks bigger going off the spec sheet. I used to play with a Zowie AM GS and got on with it - would you say the shape is similar?

Thanks.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woz_Ginge*
> 
> I want to try a 3360 and this looks a good cheap option.
> 
> I play with a KPM at the moment and while I love the mouse I feel somewhat restricted with it. Ideally I would want something smaller than the KPM military but the Revel looks bigger going off the spec sheet. I used to play with a Zowie AM GS and got on with it - would you say the shape is similar?
> 
> Thanks.[/quote
> 
> Definitely bigger than kpm.


----------



## Neshy414

Should be close in dimensions to the AM, maybe a tad wider.


----------



## Woz_Ginge

Ok thanks.

I think I will pick one up. At £36 its a no brainer.

But now another decision. Glossy white or grippy black?


----------



## SmashTV

I prefer gloss for the infinitely better grip. I don't have input on the Nixeus rubber.


----------



## Ferfire9

Glossy just looks so much better than anything ruberised. You chose, but i really like the glossy look on this mouse, it adds a premium touch.


----------



## Klopfer

and , OK it depends on your Hands ( sweat ) , glossy makes the mouse is liked glued into your hand








I always prefer glossy, if I got a choice


----------



## CorruptBE

Never liked that glue'y feeling









Probably why I stick to rubber if I can.


----------



## chr1spe

The actual sides of the mouse are the same on both versions aren't they? I don't really see how something that makes the top more "grippy" would even help anything. Do people actually try to lift their mouse by the top of the shell?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The glossy is pretty amazing and you can pretty much lift the mouse using only the top plastic if you hands are even a tiny bit sweaty.

It's kind of unbelievable.


----------



## chr1spe

TBH, a mouse where the top sticks to my hand sounds pretty unpleasant. I guess that is why I'm not a palm gripper though.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

You still have to use the sides of the mouse to pick it up. Overall I feel a lot more in control with the glossy mouse since every little movement my fingers do pretty much get transferred over to the mouse.

My daily is a Naos 7000, but depending on the game I will either use claw/finger or palm. I have no issues changing my grip based on the game. For the Revel though, it's mostly finger. I was just surprised how good the gloss coating is on the Revel when compared to a couple of previous glossy mice I've used.


----------



## b0z0

I just received my Revel gloss. I will be gaming all night to test it out...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

I just want to give everyone an update on the replacement mouse feet requests. We sent most of them out to people who reside in the USA over a week ago - but we were waiting until we get enough requests from international residents to meet the minimum bulk shipping requirements from our shipping courier for international shipping. They are now being processed and will be shipping out soon over the next few days. So all requests up to this date (if they have not been shipped out yet) - They are being shipped USPS first class from the USA, so transit times may vary depending on your region. We appreciate everyone for that their patience.

The last day to request free replacement mouse feet is November 30th - you can make a request here if you have not yet and make sure to upload your proof of purchase in PDF format:
http://www.nixeus.com/revel-mouse-feet/

Thank-you everyone and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Stadtpirat

---delete....


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> Can't be another ambi mouse. Will be ergo for sure, razer or ie3.0 i guess.


Would be great for those that like those shapes


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> but we were waiting until we get enough requests from international residents to meet the minimum bulk shipping requirements from our shipping courier for international shipping.


Oh.

Filled in the form. They were at my door to deliver my spare Revel from Amazon UK but obviously I wasn't home. Some stores really need an option to just tick which weekdays you're home.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Filled in the form. They were at my door to deliver my spare Revel from Amazon UK but obviously I wasn't home. Some stores really need an option to just tick which weekdays you're home.


Here where i live EVERY shop only delivers when you're home. They call you 3 times - once after you place the order to confirm it, 2nd time in the morning on the day it's supposed to be delivered to check if you haven't forgoten, and 1 more time 1 hour before courier comes to remind you to be at home when he comes.

Sometimes i just don't want all this hassle and go buy stuff in a shop.


----------



## Woz_Ginge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Here where i live EVERY shop only delivers when you're home. They call you 3 times - once after you place the order to confirm it, 2nd time in the morning on the day it's supposed to be delivered to check if you haven't forgoten, and 1 more time 1 hour before courier comes to remind you to be at home when he comes.
> 
> Sometimes i just don't want all this hassle and go buy stuff in a shop.


Sounds good. Wish they did that in the UK.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Here where i live EVERY shop only delivers when you're home. They call you 3 times - once after you place the order to confirm it, 2nd time in the morning on the day it's supposed to be delivered to check if you haven't forgoten, and 1 more time 1 hour before courier comes to remind you to be at home when he comes.
> 
> Sometimes i just don't want all this hassle and go buy stuff in a shop.


Well on my previous Amazon orders they tried delivery once and then dumped it at the nearest "pickup" point. I'd rather have the option on Amazon: "Deliver to nearest pickup point so you can pick it up when you have time."

Considering that pickup point is 100 meters from my apartment, I wish they'd just dump it there instead of trying delivery 3 times :x

Less hassle for the guy delivering and less hassle for me as well, it's a win win imo.


----------



## Zhuni

Just ordered a rubberised one from amazon! Gloss is great for sticking to my hand but I'm finding a little too sticky on the finger tips. I find this shape really easy to lift without the glue like effect gloss has with me


----------



## 77asdor77

Is it usable with ss qck mouse pad ? Is there any problem with mouse feet now ? (I will give the order on amazon)


----------



## Zhuni

It's great on qck and Amazon.co.uk stock is great from the model I got


----------



## Stadtpirat

Amazon Germany ship the REVEL with new Feets.
I order 2x Revel Glossy (i love it) at 18.11.2016
2x with a litte Bag and the new Feets.


----------



## koenigsegg

Heh, cant wait the software for revel. Want 900 dpi in game and sens 1. And ofc off backlight


----------



## m4gg0t

Can't wait for the software! Time to get rid of the yellow color!


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Can't wait for the software! Time to get rid of the yellow color!


You're telling me. Green does NOT fit my PC's colour scheme at all...


----------



## catbuster

So amazon uk is the only place to get this in Europe?


----------



## CeeSA

Amazon.de has it too.


----------



## catbuster

German amazon has only glossy 1 and doesnt send to my country







guess will order g102

edit: does amazon uk accept paypal? XD


----------



## Zhuni

Hey dude, no it doesn't I'm afraid


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> So amazon uk is the only place to get this in Europe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> German amazon has only glossy 1 and doesnt send to my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess will order g102
> 
> edit: does amazon uk accept paypal? XD


They should be available in Amazon.de - I'm going to see what is going on. It may take a day or two.


----------



## Xam4L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> They should be available in Amazon.de - I'm going to see what is going on. It may take a day or two.


I have the same issue as catbuster. Only Amazon UK ships to my country (Portugal). I also tried ES, FR and DE sites.
It's a pitty, because from the UK I pay exchange rates and almost double the shipping fees than from the ES store.
And it's ironic the only store I can order from is from the Brexit country eheh


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xam4L*
> 
> I have the same issue as catbuster. Only Amazon UK ships to my country (Portugal). I also tried ES, FR and DE sites.
> It's a pitty, because from the UK I pay exchange rates and almost double the shipping fees than from the ES store.
> And it's ironic the only store I can order from is from the Brexit country eheh


I think may be because the inventory is stored in Amazon UK warehouses and not in any other European country at the moment.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> You're telling me. Green does NOT fit my PC's colour scheme at all...


Yellow does not fit my red color theme also


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Can't wait for the software! Time to get rid of the yellow color!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> You're telling me. Green does NOT fit my PC's colour scheme at all...


Playing with the software today - I just want to confirm that you can change the LED colors for your DPI/CPI settings. You can also configure the number of steps - for example from 8 down to 1 DPI step that can be active or available on the REVEL. The DPI sensitivity settings can be adjusted in steps of 50. There is Macros assignment too (though I haven't played with that yet).

However, there is no Lift off Distance in the software - at least from what I am seeing.


----------



## SmashTV

You're killing us Peter.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Yellow does not fit my red color theme also


You could go for a red, yellow, black scheme to match your flag


----------



## m4gg0t

Omg! Can't wait.

I do use red and black but not yellow, such a ugly color. Yuck!


----------



## badben25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Playing with the software today - I just want to confirm that you can change the LED colors for your DPI/CPI settings. You can also configure the number of steps - for example from 8 down to 1 DPI step that can be active or available on the REVEL. The DPI sensitivity settings can be adjusted in steps of 50. There is Macros assignment too (though I haven't played with that yet).
> 
> However, there is no Lift off Distance in the software - at least from what I am seeing.


Can the settings be saved on the mouse?


----------



## koenigsegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Playing with the software today - I just want to confirm that you can change the LED colors for your DPI/CPI settings. You can also configure the number of steps - for example from 8 down to 1 DPI step that can be active or available on the REVEL. The DPI sensitivity settings can be adjusted in steps of 50. There is Macros assignment too (though I haven't played with that yet).
> 
> However, there is no Lift off Distance in the software - at least from what I am seeing.


Hi Peter! I want to be a beta tester. Pleeeese UPD can i off the led with software?


----------



## catbuster

Hope this mice will become more widely available in Europe soon







for now we can just wait. DM pro S would be an alternative, but after reading thread about it doesnt seem like a good mouse...


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Hope this mice will become more widely available in Europe soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now we can just wait. DM pro S would be an alternative, but after reading thread about it doesnt seem like a good mouse...


Well good luck waiting an eternity. 50 eur shipped for a Revel is quite a deal now that it's available on Amazon UK.


----------



## Zhuni

Just got my second revel. Matte version.

-clicks are equally weighted, tactile
-glides like a dream with extra skates
-no rattle
-perfect scroll

So that's two perfect units I own. If only zowie and Logitech had this QC

Where can I get back up skates in the UK?. Can see myself using this mouse for a long time.


----------



## dongdongdongs

Got mine two weeks ago or so.

Pros:
- Wide feet (provide even/reliable glide. small feet catch a bit more. mine shipped with the 0.6mms I think)
- 3360 implementation is solid
- great materials
- good cable

Cons:
- Slightly more click latency than a 303, but better than most. Click latency is a surprisingly big deal for tracking and flicking (basically, people get good at adjusting to their click latency - but the lower it is, the less you rely on predictive shooting, the more erratic a thing you can hit easily)
- Varying actuation force for the buttons depending on which part of the shell you depress due to the unishell design
- medium to large

The second two points are kind of iffy for some grips - I like to fingertip and I have small hands, which means I end up not touching the front of the mouse. Further down the shell buttons are harder to actuate, which is pretty punishing.

Despite that, it's still my daily driver right now, although I switch to the G303 every now and then. The 303 has some stability/shape issues, but the response time is just frickin' stellar and I just often feel dead on with it. Best way I can sum up the Revel is 90% of a 303, but with greater reliability due to the shape.

If they can pump out a small version with separate boards for the buttons and G303 or better click latency, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dongdongdongs*
> 
> Despite that, it's still my daily driver right now, although I switch to the G303 every now and then. The 303 has some stability/shape issues, but the response time is just frickin' stellar and I just often feel dead on with it. Best way I can sum up the Revel is 90% of a 303, but with greater reliability due to the shape.


It's more like 95% but I get what you're saying. Imo the mouse feels like an FK2 on steroids (which was my daily mouse before because the 303 gave me cramps).


----------



## dongdongdongs

Yeah, 95% is fair. It is pretty much only the unishell-design/size away from being my top mouse of all time.

Also, I just tested and apparently my unit too has slightly higher DPI than advertised per step (about 420-450 @400).


----------



## RitzyBusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you! I will let them know. I will always try to push for a glossy variation for any future mice in the REVEL product family.
> From what I am seeing with the texts and GUI, it looks like it.
> I pushed for that feature in the software - not sure if it will make it in... but you and OCN members will be the first tfo know once I start playing with the software.


I agree! Glossy is a requirement for me with both dry hands and an extreme repulsion to the feel of rubber for extended periods of time. For future mice if possible 2 extra functional buttons on the right side of the mouse to aid with left handed use but also add 2 additional macro buttons.

To add to this i'de like the option for 1.2mm mouse feet as an accessory purchase as long as it doesn't mess with tracking. I find 1.2mm mouse feet to have the best feel for me, or perhaps I am just weird but they are also a bit denser and more durable feeling. (like Puretraks)

best purchase i've made on a mouse in a while though, its a significantly superior replacement to my sensei.


----------



## Stadtpirat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Playing with the software today - I just want to confirm that you can change the LED colors for your DPI/CPI settings. You can also configure the number of steps - for example from 8 down to 1 DPI step that can be active or available on the REVEL. The DPI sensitivity settings can be adjusted in steps of 50. There is Macros assignment too (though I haven't played with that yet).
> 
> However, there is no Lift off Distance in the software - at least from what I am seeing.


My englisch is not good.
But this is the last i miss on the REVEL.
If you bring this Software:
- native dpi Step 50

i buy 10 Revels 

btw can we have a LUA Script support like Logitech.
I know it is hard to code.
But i know a disabled Person he use the LUA Script angains the disability.
right Mouse: Lower DPI for better AIM, hold Breath, Spot Enemy
Please dont talk about hack or not. He make it for him for a better gaming.

Thank you Peter.

BTW: i found my "BUG" the Mice was on a self powered USB Hub.
If i use it on a onboard Port with no Power in Stand BY i dont see the bug.
My "BUG" was the Power and Windows. Windows OFF and the Mice have Power from the Usb Hub.


----------



## rivage

Is the Nixeus REVEL good for MOBAs (mostly LoL and DotA2) ? I read that it was mostly for FPS (I also play CS:GO so I'm fine with that)
How are the Mouse 1 and Mouse 2 clicks? I hate stiffy mouse buttons so I'm asking here.

Thank's!


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Is the Nixeus REVEL good for MOBAs (mostly LoL and DotA2) ? I read that it was mostly for FPS (I also play CS:GO so I'm fine with that)
> How are the Mouse 1 and Mouse 2 clicks? I hate stiffy mouse buttons so I'm asking here.
> 
> Thank's!


Any mouse that are good for FPS are good for everything else. Especially including activities like office work and MOBAs.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Any mouse that are good for FPS are good for everything else. Especially including activities like office work and MOBAs.


That isn't particularly true IMO. I'm fairly sure MOBA and RTS players are more picky about clicks than FPS players. For example I think zowie is less popular in mobas due to stiff clicks.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> That isn't particularly true IMO. I'm fairly sure MOBA and RTS players are more picky about clicks than FPS players. For example I think zowie is less popular in mobas due to stiff clicks.


Whoever ever complains about stiff clicks are not holding their mouse correctly anyways. Unless you are Vladimir Horowitz.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Whoever ever complains about stiff clicks are not holding their mouse correctly anyways. Unless you are Vladimir Horowitz.


With zowies or the revel? Zowie's clicks are definitely really annoying.

Edit: Idk, about this mouse though because I haven't used one.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Have MiCO, had EC1 eVo, and ZA13. I love all of their clicks. They are what I'd call "tight", tactile clicks.

In contrast I rather dislike the G Pro's clicks.

A proper example of bad "stiff" clicks are Logitech G9's right click.


----------



## koenigsegg

for moba best choice is logitech g pro.


----------



## Ferfire9

This mouse has not to stiff clicks like people say. I think anyone can adapt to this easilly....I had the g303 and the clicks were different, they were definitly special to click and we could spam that a lot with pistols on cs go , it was easy to click but i couldnt even rest my finger a bit with that. They were too light, and annoying. I dont complain about the revel clicks, at least i can rest my finger now and no missclicks.


----------



## Ufasas

Same here, i don't know where ppl pull this out, stiff clicks ^, you defo haven't tried ZOWIE clicks! C'mon.. I'm on top of scoreboard in CSGO many times, even if you make perfect mouse, there gonna be billions unhappy about something!


----------



## CorruptBE

Yep, they're not the lightest clicks, but they're a far cry from Zowie's Huanos









If we nitpick we can always find something. I'm just glad I finally get proper performance in a shape I can hold for hours without getting cramps or pain.


----------



## rivage

Welp that's it, I was hesitating with the G403. I ordered the Revel on amazon.fr for 42euros.


----------



## koenigsegg

guys what do you think about modification buttons in revel and install springs like in g303 or g pro? Cuz after two months using back tactile on left button was low. I cant comfortable click left mouse fast(left button stuck). I need more reverse feedback. Sry for my bad english.


----------



## Zhuni

Got the matte version. Its very nice material. But actually I think on this mouse i like the Gloss. Keeping both now to cycle when i fancy


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Is the Nixeus REVEL good for MOBAs (mostly LoL and DotA2) ? I read that it was mostly for FPS (I also play CS:GO so I'm fine with that)
> How are the Mouse 1 and Mouse 2 clicks? I hate stiffy mouse buttons so I'm asking here.
> 
> Thank's!


I have over 5000 hours on DOTA 2 (Since 2012) with over 400 of those hours tested on the REVEL before I gave the go ahead for production. Originally the REVEL had Huano switches for LMB/RMB but I preferred the Omrons 20m switches. Some one else on our product team put in just as many hours in CSGO and Overwatch before the mouse went into production too.

If you are wondering what heroes I play in DOTA 2: My Mains are Crystal Maiden, Omni Knight, Zeus, Templar Assassin, Rubkick and Slardar. But I can also use these heroes well if needed in a lineup - Lion, Warlock, Axe, Invoker, Dragon Knight, Tidehunter and Earth Shaker.









You should come hang out in the OCN DOTA 2 thread - I mainly play with the members there (but lately I've been playing 10v10):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/16900_100


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I have over 5000 hours on DOTA 2 (Since 2012) with over 400 of those hours tested on the REVEL before I gave the go ahead for production. Originally the REVEL had Huano switches for LMB/RMB but I preferred the Omrons 20m switches. Some one else on our product team put in just as many hours in CSGO and Overwatch before the mouse went into production too.
> 
> If you are wondering what heroes I play in DOTA 2: My Mains are Crystal Maiden, Omni Knight, Zeus, Templar Assassin, Rubkick and Slardar. But I can also use these heroes well if needed in a lineup - Lion, Warlock, Axe, Invoker, Dragon Knight, Tidehunter and Earth Shaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come hang out in the OCN DOTA 2 thread - I mainly play with the members there (but lately I've been playing 10v10):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/16900_100


Thank you for the detailed answer, kindly appreciate it. I also appreciate the answers and clarifications that you gave on this very forum, truly shows that you care. I already ordered it & should arrive on Tuesday. Cheers! Keep up with the amazing work.


----------



## c0dy

Also went ahead yesterday and ordered a Revel. Should be here somewhere around tuesday.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Please do pick up all the community-beloved shape that other manufacturers abandoned -- MiCO, WMO, AM, MX518, old Abyssus (I personally hate it but many are used to it), naked G9, and Kinzu. Then you will be the most community-beloved brand, ever.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Please do pick up all the community-beloved shape that other manufacturers abandoned -- MiCO, WMO, AM, MX518, old Abyssus (I personally hate it but many are used to it), naked G9, and Kinzu. Then you will be the most community-beloved brand, ever.


If I had appropriate financial means, I'd undoubtedly help Peter to do that. It's definitely a great idea.


----------



## koenigsegg

no, we need a zowie ec2-a shape


----------



## koenigsegg

hi Peter! When we can test the software for revel?


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I have over 5000 hours on DOTA 2 (Since 2012) with over 400 of those hours tested on the REVEL before I gave the go ahead for production. Originally the REVEL had Huano switches for LMB/RMB but I preferred the Omrons 20m switches. Some one else on our product team put in just as many hours in CSGO and Overwatch before the mouse went into production too.
> 
> If you are wondering what heroes I play in DOTA 2: My Mains are Crystal Maiden, Omni Knight, Zeus, Templar Assassin, Rubkick and Slardar. But I can also use these heroes well if needed in a lineup - Lion, Warlock, Axe, Invoker, Dragon Knight, Tidehunter and Earth Shaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come hang out in the OCN DOTA 2 thread - I mainly play with the members there (but lately I've been playing 10v10):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/16900_100


The best decision ever for Omrons ! YAY! I'm ranking up from mg1 to mg2, and now mge lol, and i'm for reals ~nova4+ in csgo, i sense i rank up soon to DMG , HAHA, and i'm not worth it yet XD , but this mouse helps me a lot, HAHA!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenigsegg*
> 
> no, we need a zowie ec2-a shape


BenQ will eventually refresh their Zowie line with new 3360 sensor at some point. I'm betting we'll start seeing optical mice updates in 2017 across the board for all mice manufacturers that want in when they notice drop in their mice sales.

A sensei-ish shape Revel and updated internals was refreshing. White glossy for me was a nice touch and option for black matte for others not so keen to that was a smart move.

A small mouse as was hinted by Peter sounds even more fun and looking forward to what comes our way early 2017. Personally I'd like to see either kinzu-ish or a cross between kinzu/savu-ish shape. I think a small right handed ergo would compliment Nixeus medium ambidextrous Revel nicely.


----------



## rezot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> BenQ will eventually refresh their Zowie line with new 3360 sensor at some point. I'm betting we'll start seeing optical mice updates in 2017 across the board for all mice manufacturers that want in when they notice drop in their mice sales.
> 
> A sensei-ish shape Revel and updated internals was refreshing. White glossy for me was a nice touch and option for black matte for others not so keen to that was a smart move.
> 
> A small mouse as was hinted by Peter sounds even more fun and looking forward to what comes our way early 2017. Personally I'd like to see either kinzu-ish or a cross between kinzu/savu-ish shape. I think a small right handed ergo would compliment Nixeus medium ambidextrous Revel nicely.


I'd love to see them break the mould and make a left-handed ergonomic small-ish mouse for the hundreds(at most) of us who were stupid enough to start using our left hands way back when









115x55x35 @ 80g using a 3310 with some nice comfort grooves would suit me fine








no additiional 'super 8 million RGB Light up your entire christmas tree whilst you spin at 16 THOUSAND DPI!' bull.... necessary thanks <3


----------



## UTA1415

I don't think I've ever been more excited for a mouse before. I've been looking at comparison pics of the Revel and FK2 (I have an FK and it is my favorite shape of mouse), they look about the same shape and their dimensions are about the same although the back is a bit wider I'm guessing I'll be comfortable with that. I really like the narrow shape and light weight of the FK.
Although I'm unsure if I should buy it now or wait to see their new January release.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenigsegg*
> 
> hi Peter! When we can test the software for revel?


From what I am playing with the software so far - there are some things that need to be fixed in the software before I can make it available for OCN members to test and use. Hopefully when you guys use it there won't be any bugs so we can make it official.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezot*
> 
> I'd love to see them break the mould and make a left-handed ergonomic small-ish mouse for the hundreds(at most) of us who were stupid enough to start using our left hands way back when
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115x55x35 @ 80g using a 3310 with some nice comfort grooves would suit me fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no additiional 'super 8 million RGB Light up your entire christmas tree whilst you spin at 16 THOUSAND DPI!' bull.... necessary thanks <3


One of the owners and another product manager of Nixeus is left handed and I did propose making left handed versions of our REVEL line - however it usually requires an increase in the tooling costs. It may be something we may consider for later so it does not affect the target price points.


----------



## blobs

A kinzu-shaped mouse from Nixeus would be an instant buy from me


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> A kinzu-shaped mouse from Nixeus would be an instant buy from me


With so many people getting behind the Kinzu, I'm jealous as a MiCO diehard.


----------



## raad11

Has there been any new firmware released recently? What software is being worked on? And what's coming out in January?

There should be a page on the official site with this stuff...


----------



## Some Tech Nub

No new firmware afaik. Nixeus working on a mouse with a new shape internally.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/1260#post_25651106

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/1340#post_25665870


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> Has there been any new firmware released recently? What software is being worked on? And what's coming out in January?
> 
> There should be a page on the official site with this stuff...


Beta firmware found on OP is most current and a peek Nixeus allowed OCN members to try if we wanted, so not official yet to be on his site.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here

Software is still in beta so also not official to be on site. Just one of those things we learn here before official release in discussion. New Nixeus software will allow us to customize the current 8 DPI settings and color we'd like to assign to each setting. Starting from 50 DPI can be incrementally increased by 50 DPI at a time.


----------



## koenigsegg

Do you have a beta version software? I also want to be closed beta tester


----------



## catbuster

Well playced order on amazon uk







seems like best mouse on market right now to get


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Well playced order on amazon uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like best mouse on market right now to get


It really is. For £36 its amazing. Its what mice should cost. g pro is currently £77 that is disgusting for what you get weather money is an issue or not.


----------



## koenigsegg

wheare is softwaaaare i miss for my 900 dpi and sensitivity oneeee


----------



## Zhuni

Just got another gloss. So that's two gloss two matte. All perfect. Not ever had that with Logitech or Zowie.


----------



## Ferfire9

Could you release the software as fast as possible please. My revel doea not work anymore. Last days it went mad and the dpi levels and clixks are all screwed. I got a refund from massdrop but maybe with software this thing stabilizes a bit. The mouse is not usuable anymore


----------



## Zhuni

That doesn't sound like an issue software will fix. I'd just grab another


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

Sometimes my MMB on a single press sometimes registers as a double or for instance if I am holding MMB in a game (let's use R6:S for example) if I am let's say Valkyrie and I go to hold MMB to throw out some cameras sometimes she will just throw it while I am still holding down MMB like it was pressed again albeit I only held it down once.

I did send in an email about it before and you said to follow up but the issue wasn't as consistent as it is happening to me now more frequently for me to make another post about it.

Thanks.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just got another gloss. So that's two gloss two matte. All perfect. Not ever had that with Logitech or Zowie.


My first Revel (matte) is on its way (though should arrive tomorrow instead of today, rip) I wanna try out the gloss too. . .


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> Could you release the software as fast as possible please. My revel doea not work anymore. Last days it went mad and the dpi levels and clixks are all screwed. I got a refund from massdrop but maybe with software this thing stabilizes a bit. The mouse is not usuable anymore


Did you try contacting our customer support for warranty service? The contact information is in the package. Try re-flashing the mouse with the firmware updater again if you can still use the REVEL to navigate without any other mice connected - it has come to my attention there may be other brand's mouse firmware/software that may be causing conflicts.


----------



## exeandrey

How does this mouse feels in size compared to ec-2a?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Just got mine today and loving it so far. I got it as a replacement for the 2 Steelseries Sensei RAWs I went through because of the failed scrollwheels on both. I'm liking it so far and the size and shape is nearly identical which is why I opted for this mouse (the steelseries is slightly wider)


----------



## Ferfire9

Yes Peter i already had this problem solver since day one. Massdrop refunded me. I just got a deffective one. It was still a bit usuable because the bug and sensor freeze would go away aftera while but sometimes it just didnt and the clicks dont work..etc. Now, it just is unusable at all. Sensor freezing all the time on all dpi steps, sensor changing dpi automatically from 800 to 400 while sliding, i just cant use it anymore this way. Such a shame but who knows if softwre change something.

P.S.:I also flashed the mouse like 5 times already with different versions including stock one. I also changed usb ports, etc Nothing i do solve anything. I dont have ideia why the mouse behaves this way. I must also say that even when it works good, i never felt the sensor as smooth and fast as the g303 pwm 3366 i had 4 months ago. I dont know why but even being very precise, i dont feel this sensor as good, it just feels a slightly better version of the 3310.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> Yes Peter i already had this problem solver since day one. Massdrop refunded me. I just got a deffective one. It was still a bit usuable because the bug and sensor freeze would go away aftera while but sometimes it just didnt and the clicks dont work..etc. Now, it just is unusable at all. Sensor freezing all the time on all dpi steps, sensor changing dpi automatically from 800 to 400 while sliding, i just cant use it anymore this way. Such a shame but who knows if softwre change something.
> 
> P.S.:I also flashed the mouse like 5 times already with different versions including stock one. I also changed usb ports, etc Nothing i do solve anything. I dont have ideia why the mouse behaves this way. I must also say that even when it works good, i never felt the sensor as smooth and fast as the g303 pwm 3366 i had 4 months ago. I dont know why but even being very precise, i dont feel this sensor as good, it just feels a slightly better version of the 3310.


Thank-you for the update and that MassDrop resolved it with a refund. Not sure if the software will fix it - but you can try once I make the beta version available for OCN members. We are fixing some bugs I found in the software so I can't confirm an ETA on it yet.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4nd0m4n0n*
> 
> Sometimes my MMB on a single press sometimes registers as a double or for instance if I am holding MMB in a game (let's use R6:S for example) if I am let's say Valkyrie and I go to hold MMB to throw out some cameras sometimes she will just throw it while I am still holding down MMB like it was pressed again albeit I only held it down once.
> 
> I did send in an email about it before and you said to follow up but the issue wasn't as consistent as it is happening to me now more frequently for me to make another post about it.
> 
> Thanks.


Why would you keep gadgets on m3 though? Its so much more convenient on m4/5 or even keyboard. I would rather kill myself than play pulse with gadgets on m3.


----------



## c0dy

Ordered 26th, payed for express, amazon says it's supposed to arrive today, DHL says tomorrow. Can't wait any longer


----------



## Garce-C

Those who have got it, is it really that good?


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Ordered 26th, payed for express, amazon says it's supposed to arrive today, DHL says tomorrow. Can't wait any longer


Just got mine this morning, feels fkng good man (haven't tested it yet tho). Patience bro!


----------



## c0dy

I'm still hoping that the DHL tracking is just a bit weird this time, since it was shipped from the UK







The status hasn't updated since 27th up until about an hour ago.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> I'm still hoping that the DHL tracking is just a bit weird this time, since it was shipped from the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The status hasn't updated since 27th up until about an hour ago.


Well it happened to me aswell with Chronopost (some local shipper), tracking said delivery is on its way but it was already in my mail box and it had delay of one day. Not to be nitpicky but one day is huge when you really want something.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garce-C*
> 
> Those who have got it, is it really that good?


Clicks are not as nice as g403 but if you like the shape, then it's a great mouse.


----------



## SmashTV

I'd say the clicks are the only bar for entry with some people.

The feet will sort themselves out if they somehow get an older production release.

Everything else is good. You even get to choose between gloss or rubber. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garce-C*
> 
> Those who have got it, is it really that good?


It's pretty good once you get used to the clicks and the placement of the side buttons. Overall shape, coating, and sensor are excellent.


----------



## RitzyBusiness

Asides from the objectivity of the sensor the rest of the mouse is highly subjective. The size, gloss material, and tactile'ness of LMB work well for me, best mouse since my sensei. Only thing I would fix is the unevenness of RMB and the squishy side buttons. None of which has affected me in any game after a small adjustment period.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I'd say the clicks are the only bar for entry with some people.


How are they compared to Zowie?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> How are they compared to Zowie?


Easier to spam imo but the shell stiffness is the main issue.

Might be able to lessen it with different switches, less spacing, so no and so forth.


----------



## UTA1415

I really want this mouse, but I'm not sure if I should I buy it now or wait until January to see their new mouse because I'm guessing they're gonna go for an entirely new shape, and I prefer the Revel's shape.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> I really want this mouse, but I'm not sure if I should I buy it now or wait until January to see their new mouse because I'm guessing they're gonna go for an entirely new shape, and I prefer the Revel's shape.


If you like the Revel shape, then pick it up! Just because another mouse comes out doesn't mean your old one becomes useless.


----------



## UTA1415

True, just wondering if it'll be a refinement of it's current shape or something new. I might just get it, it's a really good price and it's my favorite shape. Thanks.


----------



## Zhuni

I'd imagine they will be shooting for something else. The revel is a great solid mouse. Grab one now!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> True, just wondering if it'll be a refinement of it's current shape or something new. I might just get it, it's a really good price and it's my favorite shape. Thanks.


The current REVEL is not going anywhere and is not being replaced - it currently is one of our best selling new products for 2016 with it's success due to community members such as yourself. We are just expanding the product line with another REVEL mouse.

If you look at our other products like our MODA keyboards and Vue monitors - there are multiple models for each product family.










Thank-you everyone and Happy Holidays!


----------



## koenigsegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you everyone and Happy Holidays!


Hey Peter! Can we get software for revel before holidays? Plsss


----------



## kackbratze

is it the same size as the dreammachines' dm1? smaller/bigger?

how is the mouse wheel? can you bhop consistently?

thanks!!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenigsegg*
> 
> Hey Peter! Can we get software for revel before holidays? Plsss


I'm trying - it won't be the official launch of the software... more of a beta and first look from the OCN community to see it works well first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> is it the same size as the dreammachines' dm1? smaller/bigger?
> 
> how is the mouse wheel? can you bhop consistently?
> 
> thanks!!


The mouse wheel is a mechanical 24 step.


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The current REVEL is not going anywhere and is not being replaced - it currently is one of our best selling new products for 2016 with it's success due to community members such as yourself. We are just expanding the product line with another REVEL mouse.
> 
> If you look at our other products like our MODA keyboards and Vue monitors - there are multiple models for each product family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you everyone and Happy Holidays!


Incredible, thanks for taking the time to answer, gonna order one in the morning. Cheers and Happy Holidays.


----------



## trixkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The current REVEL is not going anywhere and is not being replaced - it currently is one of our best selling new products for 2016 with it's success due to community members such as yourself. We are just expanding the product line with another REVEL mouse.


Hm, I was hoping to eventually buy a "version 2" of the mouse with better QC. I bought one when it just came out and really liked it. However, I had to return it because mouse1 had a weird suction feeling and the mouse feet were scratchy. I know the mouse feet issue has been fixed, but does anyone know if the buttons are better in the new batches?


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trixkz*
> 
> Hm, I was hoping to eventually buy a "version 2" of the mouse with better QC. I bought one when it just came out and really liked it. However, I had to return it because mouse1 had a weird suction feeling and the mouse feet were scratchy. I know the mouse feet issue has been fixed, but does anyone know if the buttons are better in the new batches?


Sounds like a one off. I'm very fussy about button clicks and have 4 samples all perfect, tactile, equal and perfectly weighted


----------



## Nivity

Got my matte black version from amazon.co.uk today.
Just a quick test because I am at work









But everything feels good, no rattle, all buttons feels equal, scroll feels good.
The matte coating is VERY nice and the sides are very grippy for my dry hands.

Perfect coating, it feels kinda like the old SS Xai which was amazing before sensei coating became garbage.

Side buttons are quite far back, for gaming it does not matter because I only use 1 of them for melee, so the forward is in a good position.

For office work is slightly annoying because I have to move my thumb back but minor complaint.

I hope sensor is ok when I get home, have not tried that yet.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I got mine totday and I am not impressed.

The shape is great as are its weight and cable.

SideButtons and MMB are OK, scroll wheel is light but that's OK.

What's not OK are the LMB and RMB. They are quiet stiff like on Zowie mice. After getting used the G303 and G403 buttons this unfortunately disqualifies the mouse for me. Which is a shame because much like the Zowie FK2, everything else is great. . Stiff buttons give me hand cramps, especially at work.


----------



## Neshy414

Mine arrived today as well (Amazon Germany), i bought a glossy one and i'm quite happy with it. Didn't take long to get used to the shape, in fact going from an FK1 to this was basically seamless. This is my first 3360 mouse (apart from testing out the G502 a couple years ago before determining that it was too heavy for me), and once i normalised the in game sensitivity - Revel's 400 DPI setting had about ~50DPI more than my FK1 - i did notice some differences. For one very slow movements felt a lot more direct, those did feel kinda laggy on all my 3310s. Fast movements also feel different, it feels much more an extension of my arm if that makes sense, i had a similar feeling with my 3090 loaded mice. So easy to say that i like it a lot.

To the quality of the mouse itself. Nothing rattles when shaking it, it is buzzing a bit when i tap it on the mousepad which goes away when holding a finger on the mouse wheel. Loudness of the buzz is well within reason and doesn't bother me.
The gloss plastic feels good as do the matte sides. The mouse wheel is a bit louder when scrolling up as compared to down, but the scroll steps feel good and the higher number of notches - as compared to my Benq FK - make bunny hopping - and web browsing - easier. The stiffness of the buttons is perfect for my taste, though i know that i will miss the sharp sound of the Huanos.
And finally it glides really well out of the box on my G-SR+SE. (A second set of feet are included in the box.)

Congrats Nixeus for making a gaming mouse that looks fantastic and basically has everything i want, at such a reasonable price.


----------



## c0dy

Finally received mine aswell.









First thoughts:

Clicks feel good but are quite loud. (not that much of an issue since I wear my headphones on the pc anyway)
Mousewheel feels a bit sticky when scrolling. Not the wheel/surface of it itself, rather how it moves. (Could wear off after a bit of usage I guess)

Wish the sides would also have the coating.
I really like the shape so far though









LoD felt a bit weird after first pluggin it in. Barely tracked on the Qck, didn't track on the Puretrak Talent at all. Cycled through the DPI steps and now it works.

Thumb-buttons also feel good.

Will see later how it performs in games









Also the cable seems to be good enough so I probably won't have to use my paracord


----------



## Neshy414

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> LoD felt a bit weird after first pluggin it in. Barely tracked on the Qck, didn't track on the Puretrak Talent at all. Cycled through the DPI steps and now it works.


Interesting, mine did that as well. Does someone know the reason for that?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshy414*
> 
> Interesting, mine did that as well. Does someone know the reason for that?


Some people, including myself, were having tracking problems with it. I think it was something to do with the low power state once you leave it sitting stationary for too long. Funny thing is that the new firmware said it removed the low power state but the tracking problem still occurred, at least, for me.


----------



## koenigsegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Some people, including myself, were having tracking problems with it. I think it was something to do with the low power state once you leave it sitting stationary for too long. Funny thing is that the new firmware said it removed the low power state but the tracking problem still occurred, at least, for me.


+++ same problem.


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah my ones do it from time to time. You boot up from sleep and you got cursor lag/ jerk for 20 seconds or so. Cycling dpi usually fixes.


----------



## Zhuni

"Change Log - Added 500 Hz Polling Rate setting. To switch to 500 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button. To change back to 1000 Hz Polling Rate, Press the Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button."

How do you know what rate your mouse is on? Wouldn't it be better to have different button combos


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> How do you know what rate your mouse is on? Wouldn't it be better to have different button combos


download this http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Mouse-Rate-Checker.shtml


----------



## Zhuni

Ty rivage


----------



## koenigsegg

You can check on this site http://zowie.benq.com/en/support/mouse-rate-checker.html


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Yeah my ones do it from time to time. You boot up from sleep and you got cursor lag/ jerk for 20 seconds or so. Cycling dpi usually fixes.


Exactly


----------



## Neshy414

Is the ver10-20-2016 firmware the most recent version? Edit: Never mind, forgot to look at post 1... rookie error. Or just stupid, probably both.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenigsegg*
> 
> You can check on this site http://zowie.benq.com/en/support/mouse-rate-checker.html


That;s handy! ty


----------



## Ligh0ff

i had to return mine for a sensor bug 




then i bought a za13 it was pretty good,but the scorll was garbage so i return it

after many many research,the only good mice with great shape in the market are fk2,za13,sensei,revel,dm1 pro

zowie are excluded for their scroll wheel
sensei has an old and pretty bad laser sensor (3-5% acc)
dm1 don't sell in italy

so the only good mouse that fit my needings is the revel,it was really good for me,material,shape,buttons,weight

but the only thing that bothered me was this stupid bug.

can anyone tell me if it is still there? (maybe amazon.it has an old batch)
and are the new feet on the new batch?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> i had to return mine for a sensor bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i bought a za13 it was pretty good,but the scorll was garbage so i return it
> 
> after many many research,the only good mice with great shape in the market are fk2,za13,sensei,revel,dm1 pro
> 
> zowie are excluded for their scroll wheel
> sensei has an old and pretty bad laser sensor (3-5% acc)
> dm1 don't sell in italy
> 
> so the only good mouse that fit my needings is the revel,it was really good for me,material,shape,buttons,weight
> 
> but the only thing that bothered me was this stupid bug.
> 
> can anyone tell me if it is still there? (maybe amazon.it has an old batch)
> and are the new feet on the new batch?


You may had a defective unit - so far no one in the USA/Canada has contacted us for a similar issue so we can get the unit back to take a look at it or try to replicate it. The irony of things is that from our records only people in Italy are reporting it.


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> You may had a defective unit - so far no one in the USA/Canada has contacted us for a similar issue so we can get the unit back to take a look at it or try to replicate it. The irony of things is that from our records only people in Italy are reporting it.


i know,thats why i think maybe there is a problem with the amazon.it batch


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> only people in Italy are reporting it.


That's a lie and a half, Peter. Don't turn into FailMouse, please.


----------



## Ferfire9

I have the sensor bug and freezing and mine came from massdrop USA.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> That's a lie and a half, Peter. Don't turn into FailMouse, please.


It's not a lie - I'm trying to figure out why its happening. In my customer service records and communications with end users, they told me they are from Italy. Someone mentioned it may be a power difference - but a lot of units sold on Amazon.it and I think only about 2-3 have contacted me directly regarding the issue. Customers have the option to warranty exchange or if they were still in the return period just return it and get a refund from Amazon.it

All European sales are all shipped from the same inventory in UK. All Global units/sales are from the same production batch. The new production batch won't arrive till next week - then it takes a few weeks to get into all the channels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> I have the sensor bug and freezing and mine came from massdrop USA.


What region are you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RaleighStClair

I may be remembering this wrong, but wasn't there some software/firmware that allowed to delete some of the the DPI steps or something to this effect, posted here some time ago? I want to go down to 3 dpi (400/800/1000).

Thanks.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I may be remembering this wrong, but wasn't there some software/firmware that allowed to delete some of the the DPI steps or something to this effect, posted here some time ago? I want to go down to 3 dpi (400/800/1000).
> 
> Thanks.


I have not made the software available yet - still debugging it right now.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Ok, thanks. I would love to got a hold of that when it is ready to go.


----------



## c0dy

OCN will basically be the beta tester. So just regularly check this thread. Pretty sure it'll also be added to the OP by then


----------



## rezot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> From what I am playing with the software so far - there are some things that need to be fixed in the software before I can make it available for OCN members to test and use. Hopefully when you guys use it there won't be any bugs so we can make it official.
> One of the owners and another product manager of Nixeus is left handed and I did propose making left handed versions of our REVEL line - however it usually requires an increase in the tooling costs. It may be something we may consider for later so it does not affect the target price points.


Great to hear back at least









I won't hold my breath but at least it's a relatively neutral shape as it is, may look into getting a matte one soon(i have no idea why i bought the glossy one the first time round... i hate glossy mice).

I don't know if this is even relevant to your mouse specifically, or if you have any insight, but in my tests I have actually found the 3360/3366 gen of sensor to be rather subpar(at least in comparison to the 3310 and previous sensors I have used).

I'm not trying to discredit the mouse or anything, but I see a hell of a lot of people praising the 3360/3366 and I have not really had the best experiences with it.

It feels responsive / no smoothing etc when moving about; however here's an


http://imgur.com/QdvwU

 |


http://imgur.com/E9G4q

 of me doing some various SRAV/accuracy testing using the same settings(all equal dpi/sens/mousepad/usb port etc.) i tried to minimise every variable possible.
If anyone needs help understanding it, ignore the vertical positioning of the mouse. You want to be looking for the shots to be as close to the middle of the screen as possible horizontally.(stacked on top of each other = good; spread out along the length of the wall = bad)

Can you think of any reason as to why this is outside of human error? I can appreciate maybe a 5-10% difference for that, but with these two sensors it is well out of that margin for error. Would it help to wait for some firmware updates?


----------



## Ferfire9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> What region are you from if you don't mind me asking?


I am from Portugal. Probably it isnt related to only a few specific mouses. I read here on ocn other people talking about the sensor freezing after they left the pc off a few hours.
Mine on first day it came it was more than that unfortunatly, the sensor was freezing a lot and the clicks also didnt work. Changing the dpi levels would temporary fix on some steps other not so much. But it never fixed it 100% because it stil changed the dpis while sliding etc. Now it is like that and the mouse is not usuable anymore to a serious gamer. I dont have idea if the software can solve anything, but to me it is really strange that the simple fact of changing dpi step also change the complete behaviour of the mouse(sensor, clicks) etc. I dont know how this can happen and i want to point that it is most likely a rare event but i already had a few cheap mouses and they never gave me this kind of problem. This one after all is being sold for 42€ on Europe which is already a considerable price considering the g303 was on 47 a few months ago and the rival 300 and many other top grade mouses.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezot*
> 
> Great to hear back at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't hold my breath but at least it's a relatively neutral shape as it is, may look into getting a matte one soon(i have no idea why i bought the glossy one the first time round... i hate glossy mice).
> 
> I don't know if this is even relevant to your mouse specifically, or if you have any insight, but in my tests I have actually found the 3360/3366 gen of sensor to be rather subpar(at least in comparison to the 3310 and previous sensors I have used).
> 
> I'm not trying to discredit the mouse or anything, but I see a hell of a lot of people praising the 3360/3366 and I have not really had the best experiences with it.
> 
> It feels responsive / no smoothing etc when moving about; however here's an
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QdvwU
> 
> |
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/E9G4q
> 
> of me doing some various SRAV/accuracy testing using the same settings(all equal dpi/sens/mousepad/usb port etc.) i tried to minimise every variable possible.
> If anyone needs help understanding it, ignore the vertical positioning of the mouse. You want to be looking for the shots to be as close to the middle of the screen as possible horizontally.(stacked on top of each other = good; spread out along the length of the wall = bad)
> 
> Can you think of any reason as to why this is outside of human error? I can appreciate maybe a 5-10% difference for that, but with these two sensors it is well out of that margin for error. Would it help to wait for some firmware updates?


What were your DPI settings for those test and how many runs did you do? Have you tried it with the firmware update that is posted in the OP of this thread?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferfire9*
> 
> I am from Portugal. Probably it isnt related to only a few specific mouses. I read here on ocn other people talking about the sensor freezing after they left the pc off a few hours.
> Mine on first day it came it was more than that unfortunatly, the sensor was freezing a lot and the clicks also didnt work. Changing the dpi levels would temporary fix on some steps other not so much. But it never fixed it 100% because it stil changed the dpis while sliding etc. Now it is like that and the mouse is not usuable anymore to a serious gamer. I dont have idea if the software can solve anything, but to me it is really strange that the simple fact of changing dpi step also change the complete behaviour of the mouse(sensor, clicks) etc. I dont know how this can happen and i want to point that it is most likely a rare event but i already had a few cheap mouses and they never gave me this kind of problem. This one after all is being sold for 42€ on Europe which is already a considerable price considering the g303 was on 47 a few months ago and the rival 300 and many other top grade mouses.


Do you have any software or drivers installed from previous mice that may cause conflict? Reason why I ask this is because the REVEL software I am testing is trying to install the previous REVEL's LED/DPI setting profile into new REVELs along with other mice (the software is not even opened or enabled on dekstop) that I plug into the computer - it is one of the things we are trying to debug before making the software available to OCN.


----------



## rezot

Quote:


> What were your DPI settings for those test and how many runs did you do? Have you tried it with the firmware update that is posted in the OP of this thread?


800Dpi across all mice, 500hz where available, 1000 otherwise.

ive done this variation of test probably 10-15 times, usually similar results to this one, i dont document every attempt however, its a ballache saving and editing the screenshots.

I dont actually think i have the firmware update installed, ill be sure to give that a try tomorrow and re-post an updated picture.

edit: so, I tested it out, and well, the firmware fix didn't really solve my problem personally.

Here's the latest Revel test, and my ZA13 as a control.

I'm not sure what is causing this, it is really confusing me though. Maybe the 3360/3366 just aren't what i'm looking for.


----------



## cloudshine

Does anyone know if replacement feet will be available for purchase?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ferfire9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Do you have any software or drivers installed from previous mice that may cause conflict? Reason why I ask this is because the REVEL software I am testing is trying to install the previous REVEL's LED/DPI setting profile into new REVELs along with other mice (the software is not even opened or enabled on dekstop) that I plug into the computer - it is one of the things we are trying to debug before making the software available to OCN.


No. Across this time i also changed from windows 10 to 7 and nothing changed at all.


----------



## Zhuni

I'm UK and had this issue


----------



## rezot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezot*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peter*
> What were your DPI settings for those test and how many runs did you do? Have you tried it with the firmware update that is posted in the OP of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 800Dpi across all mice, 500hz where available, 1000 otherwise.
> 
> i've done this variation of test probably 10-15 times, usually similar results to this one, i don't document every attempt however, its a ball-ache saving and editing the screenshots.
> 
> I don't actually think i have the firmware update installed, ill be sure to give that a try tomorrow and re-post an updated picture.
Click to expand...

To follow on from my last post: I tested it out, and well, the firmware fix didn't really solve my problem personally.

Here's the latest Revel test, and my ZA13 as a control.

I'm not sure what is causing this, it is really confusing me though. Maybe the 3360/3366 just aren't what i'm looking for.


----------



## TenkuLo

im using an evga x5 atm,i love it but due my small hands and claw-finger grip its a little too big especially on the sides.does anyone know if the revel feel smaller on the sides,or better grip and will better fit my small hand?


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> A kinzu-shaped mouse from Nixeus would be an instant buy from me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezot*
> 
> To follow on from my last post: I tested it out, and well, the firmware fix didn't really solve my problem personally.
> 
> Here's the latest Revel test, and my ZA13 as a control.
> 
> I'm not sure what is causing this and it really confuse me though. Maybe the 3360/3366 just aren't what i'm looking for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezot*
> 
> To follow on from my last post: I tested it out, and well, the firmware fix didn't really solve my problem personally.
> 
> Here's the latest Revel test, and my ZA13 as a control.
> 
> I'm not sure what is causing this, it is really confusing me though. Maybe the 3360/3366 just aren't what i'm looking for.


I though i'm only who has noticed this too! I think is quite annoying when i tried to do some acceleration test on thick cloth mouse pad and it usually ends on different position. I think it has to do with mouse pad and how soft it is and it seems like it suffer laser like acceleration problem, dunno.... On very thin mouse pad like qck+ or g640 mouse pad it has minimal sensitivity variances but still there ( can be human error too).
I also noticed about mouse feet thickness also has effect on mouse sensitivity when i compare 0.8mm against original 0.5mm thickness. I think i get it now why logitech are adding extra teflon feet around sensor so sensor height won't variate so much if at all and minimising sensitivity variation.


----------



## Neshy414

Seeing similar variances on my 5mm mousepad. I wonder if they could release a sensor ring for this mouse considering it already seems to have an indentation around the sensor. If that's the reason for these variables and if that indentation is meant to be for that.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenkuLo*
> 
> im using an evga x5 atm,i love it but due my small hands and claw-finger grip its a little too big especially on the sides.does anyone know if the revel feel smaller on the sides,or better grip and will better fit my small hand?


X5 is smaller overall. Youll only be going up in size. I love the X5 personally.

Have you looked at a G Pro or G102? Those are smaller than the X5 for me, namely the sides and rear.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshy414*
> 
> Seeing similar variances on my 5mm mousepad. I wonder if they could release a sensor ring for this mouse considering it already seems to have an indentation around the sensor. If that's the reason for these variables and if that indentation is meant to be for that.


Yeah i hope they do consider about that ring teflon feet and relook this as problen. I don't think 3360 sensor has any acceleration but it is very sensitive about sensor height and if there slight sensor height changes, sensitivity would also change slightly and i would say if you are using 400 dpi then dpi range would be like 400-430 dpi variation (rough estimate)... which i would consider this as bad thing but not entirely deal breaker i guess.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> sensitivity would also change slightly and i would say if you are using 400 dpi then dpi range would be like 400-430 dpi variation (rough estimate)...


If you switch mice you'll often notice that 400 dpi on Mouse 1 is not necessarily exactly the same as 400 dpi on Mouse 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshy414*
> 
> I wonder if they could release a sensor ring for this mouse considering it already seems to have an indentation around the sensor. If that's the reason for these variables and if that indentation is meant to be for that.


It's basically the same bottom shell as the Xai for example. Only missing the window for the LCD that the Xai has and the feetsize.
The sticker has the same shape. And on the Xai for example, the ring around the sensor has a sticker on it.

Same goes for the Sensei.


While writing this, leaving the mouse alone, checking the bottom of the Xai etc., I wanted to move the mouse and had a similar "laggy" cursor as reported. Just for a few seconds though. So I guess it does look like m0uz was right by saying it could be the low power state. I'm on the latest beta firmware.

However, this was the first and only time this has happened since I got it yesterday.


----------



## Ligh0ff

so i'm not the only one with lag and freeze after cold start,and it's not only form italy also,also in other part of the world some people had the same problem.... i guess i'll wait for the g102 if it doesn't have clicks too light


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> so i'm not the only one with lag and freeze after cold start,and it's not only form italy also,also in other part of the world some people had the same problem.... i guess i'll wait for the g102 if it doesn't have clicks too light


I don't care about Peter's response. He made it out to be a limited number of units that had the problem (i.e. only in Italy, from Amazon.it) but that's a load of bs cosidering _he_ contacted _me_ about this exact issue and, at that time, I'm 100% sure my location was set to "Scotland, United Kingdom". Another lying rep like FailMouse. Not very chuffed but I gave up on this mouse a while ago so... meh


----------



## Neshy414

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> It's basically the same bottom shell as the Xai for example. Only missing the window for the LCD that the Xai has and the feetsize.
> The sticker has the same shape. And on the Xai for example, the ring around the sensor has a sticker on it.


Right, that makes sense, didn't think of that. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> If you switch mice you'll often notice that 400 dpi on Mouse 1 is not necessarily exactly the same as 400 dpi on Mouse 2.
> It's basically the same bottom shell as the Xai for example. Only missing the window for the LCD that the Xai has and the feetsize.
> The sticker has the same shape. And on the Xai for example, the ring around the sensor has a sticker on it.
> 
> Same goes for the Sensei.
> 
> 
> While writing this, leaving the mouse alone, checking the bottom of the Xai etc., I wanted to move the mouse and had a similar "laggy" cursor as reported. Just for a few seconds though. So I guess it does look like m0uz was right by saying it could be the low power state. I'm on the latest beta firmware.
> 
> However, this was the first and only time this has happened since I got it yesterday.


I know that all mice mostly has a little bit different dpi state and some a little bit more. Like when i measure nixeus revel, it has 420~ dpi on 400 dpi settings and zowie FK2 has 398~ etc. But i'm saying on revels case that 3360 sensor in revel, sensitivity simply changes when you either using thicker mouse feet and so on. And simply when you are using your mouse on thick/soft cloth mousepad then there can be a little variation about mouse sensor tracking different height and by that causing small sensitivity variation. (again i'm not sensor expert or has advance knowledge about these specification and all of these assumption are based from normal testing and by that concluding my own opinion about situation.)


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I don't care about Peter's response. He made it out to be a limited number of units that had the problem (i.e. only in Italy, from Amazon.it) but that's a load of bs cosidering _he_ contacted _me_ about this exact issue and, at that time, I'm 100% sure my location was set to "Scotland, United Kingdom". Another lying rep like FailMouse. Not very chuffed but I gave up on this mouse a while ago so... meh


Hi Mouz

I apologize for the confusion. I don't think I asked what region you were from (I learn from past experience to not assume the "Location setting") - but you did stated in the OCN messages it was *RESOLVED with an OS update* so I didn't include you in the warranty records or it never proceeded to issue a RMA number - when communicating with forum members or people over the phone, I normally ask for location so I can inform our tech support to look out for e-mails from someone from that region for warranty service requests. The ones from Italy were on our warranty records to track warranty/returns/refunds and also because there was direct communication through our support e-mail or phone and there was confirmation the issue was not resolved - so either there was a return for refund to vendor or warranty exchange (I think none opted for warranty exchange).

I based my statement on only warranty/RMA records as those are actual firm confirmations - and yesterday I asked the support/warranty team did we get any more customers contacting us for help/warranty request for the issues described. They said no.

I encourage any one experiencing issues to contact us directly (the contact information should be in the package). Because every time I see someone report something on this forum or any other forum - I tell my team to look out for it in the e-mail/phone and to help them.


----------



## acid_reptile

This must have been asked many times already, but cba reading 147 pages : This or dreammachines Dm1 pro S ?


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I encourage any one experiencing issues to contact us directly (the contact information should be in the package). Because every time I see someone report something on this forum or any other forum - I tell my team to look out for it in the e-mail/phone and to help them.


I assume it's not "needed" to contact your team anymore about the "low power state" issue? If that really is the culprit for the issue. Or can you confirm that it's indeed fixed in the latest beta, so we can make sure that's not the reason for it.


----------



## exeandrey

HI! Whats Defect ratio this mouse have? I mean what my chances to get perfect unit?)


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> I assume it's not "needed" to contact your team anymore about the "low power state" issue? If that really is the culprit for the issue. Or can you confirm that it's indeed fixed in the latest beta, so we can make sure that's not the reason for it.


The latest beta did remove the previous "low power state" issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exeandrey*
> 
> HI! Whats Defect ratio this mouse have? I mean what my chances to get perfect unit?)


The defect ratio is really low - but if you ever need warranty support please contact us. Thank-you!


----------



## c0dy

Okay, thanks for clarifying









Will see if this will happen again. If it does, I'll contact your support with all the information I can provide


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> RESOLVED with an OS update


While that's true, it turned out to not fix it at all and I just gave up with the mouse and put it down to crappy firmware.

Still, I don't think it matters whether a mouse has been fixed or not because it's exactly the same issue that quite a few other people were having. That's like saying a problem never happened because it's not a problem any more.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> While that's true, it turned out to not fix it at all and I just gave up with the mouse and put it down to crappy firmware.
> 
> Still, I don't think it matters whether a mouse has been fixed or not because it's exactly the same issue that quite a few other people were having. That's like saying a problem never happened because it's not a problem any more.


I'm not saying the problem never happened - I'm trying to find out why its happening and to see if they are all similar. It could be a defective mouse, it could be a bad firmware installation, it may be conflicts with software/hardware, it could be sensor issues, user error. etc. If more people contact us or we can get one or more with the similar issue you are describing in our hands to collect more data and work towards a resolution or have a resolution in place.

I apologize that you are still having issues with your mouse (I thought it was resolved from our original OCN message conversations and I never heard back or a follow-up) - Please contact our customer support for warranty service. Thank-you!


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> This must have been asked many times already, but cba reading 147 pages : This or dreammachines Dm1 pro S ?


I have both and they are both really good in my opinion (my favorite mice out of 25+ I've used over the past 2 years)

I'm using the revel because I prefer it's shape (it's is very close to the kana/xai from steelseries, dm1 pro is almost exactly like the sensei which is wider and longer)

Both of my units don't suffer from any issues like the ones you see in the forums here so just get the one with the shape you jive with more
revel -> bit smaller [kana/xai/bit bigger than kinzu.
dm1 -> wider and longer [exactly like sensei, which is close to fk1 fk1+]


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> I have both and they are both really good in my opinion (my favorite mice out of 25+ I've used over the past 2 years)
> 
> I'm using the revel because I prefer it's shape (it's is very close to the kana/xai from steelseries, dm1 pro is almost exactly like the sensei which is wider and longer)
> 
> Both of my units don't suffer from any issues like the ones you see in the forums here so just get the one with the shape you jive with more
> revel -> bit smaller [kana/xai/bit bigger than kinzu.
> dm1 -> wider and longer [exactly like sensei, which is close to fk1 fk1+]


Thanks!

Something feels not quite right on the dm1pro, compared to the xai. I always thought its maybe sensor position or the weight balancing. I didnt realize the shape is a little different to the xai. But also didnt know the sensei shape differs from the xai shape. I never read that before. So i will go with the revel i think.


----------



## c0dy

Okay I'm back. I'll keep this short









I believe my "tracking" issue was related to the low LoD (by adding the second pair of feet and some weird mouse movement I sometimes do. Some weird lifting I guess. Would be weird to describe).

So I removed the second pair of feet to "fix" the low LoD issue but there comes the scratching issue again. So I remembered what I've done previously to my self-made teflon feet.

The reason why it scratches is because the feet's edges are too sharp.

So I used one of these Plastic Pry tools. You can get them for like 1-2$/€


And I moved it with a bit of pressure along the edges of the feet. I'm sure you could use something else for this too. You can just check with your fingertip if there are still sharp edges (like you'd check if a knife is still sharp







) and try it again.


----------



## Dasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> The reason why it scratches is because the feet's edges are too sharp.
> 
> So I used one of these Plastic Pry tools. You can get them for like 1-2$/€
> 
> 
> And I moved it with a bit of pressure along the edges of the feet. I'm sure you could use something else for this too. You can just check with your fingertip if there are still sharp edges (like you'd check if a knife is still sharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and try it again.


löl? Are you me? I just did THE SAME thing today with plastic prying tools to my newly acquired Logitech G102, since the feet were scratching my QcK+ pad


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> While that's true, it turned out to not fix it at all and I just gave up with the mouse and put it down to crappy firmware.
> 
> Still, I don't think it matters whether a mouse has been fixed or not because it's exactly the same issue that quite a few other people were having. That's like saying a problem never happened because it's not a problem any more.


so is it fixed or what?


----------



## Zhuni

I've tested mine and it's not all of them. My new gloss doesn't do it. So defo put in warranty if it does


----------



## andymilky

Just thought I'd mention I picked up a black rubberised Nixeus Revel a few days ago and really enjoying it. Built quality feels good, and no issues to report.

I purchase a lot of mice, and this is one of the first that I haven't really noticed any issues with. Feels better quality to me than the DM 1 Pro S


----------



## LegoFarmer

I regret not snagging the mouse for about $34 on black Friday.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> löl? Are you me? I just did THE SAME thing today with plastic prying tools to my newly acquired Logitech G102, since the feet were scratching my QcK+ pad


if anyone wants to buy those types of tools they are called spudgers (spludger also works)


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegoFarmer*
> 
> I regret not snagging the mouse for about $34 on black Friday.


It's 30 bucks on Newegg again, btw


----------



## TenkuLo

Quote:


> name="SmashTV" url="/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/1450#post_25685780"]
> X5 is smaller overall. Youll only be going up in size. I love the X5 personally.
> 
> Have you looked at a G Pro or G102? Those are smaller than the X5 for me, namely the sides and rear.


i have a g100s and the shape is not bad but i had for the first time pains to hand and fingers so g pro is a big no for me i didn't know g102 was so small so i must check it better.thx for the help


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenkuLo*
> 
> i have a g100s and the shape is not bad but i had for the first time pains to hand and fingers so g pro is a big no for me i didn't know g102 was so small so i must check it better.thx for the help


I hated the g100s' shape but actually really like the g102s/pro's shape. Just food for thought


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> I hated the g100s' shape but actually really like the g102s/pro's shape. Just food for thought


Yes the shape is indeed better, but if you get handcramps with the g100 you get with the pro. Its just too narrow. wont buy any logitech product anymore unless they somewhen finally get a grip and actually make a mx300 with a good sensor. But thats way to easy to just use the best (a.k.a perfect) shape they ever made in 15 years and put a 3366 in it. They have to try to improve this thing... That just can go wrong, over and over again. But they do it on purpose. Cant be otherwise. The mx300/G1/G3 shape just nobody complained with. They just dont want to make the perfect mouse. Its bad for buisness if people buy one mouse and never look back. Theres a reason why they stopped supporting the mx300 in their drivers, and thats sure not because its a bad mouse. Some people still paid 70-150 euro for it a few years ago. (used ones)


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Okay I'm back. I'll keep this short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe my "tracking" issue was related to the low LoD (by adding the second pair of feet and some weird mouse movement I sometimes do. Some weird lifting I guess. Would be weird to describe).
> 
> So I removed the second pair of feet to "fix" the low LoD issue but there comes the scratching issue again. So I remembered what I've done previously to my self-made teflon feet.
> 
> The reason why it scratches is because the feet's edges are too sharp.
> 
> So I used one of these Plastic Pry tools. You can get them for like 1-2$/€
> 
> 
> And I moved it with a bit of pressure along the edges of the feet. I'm sure you could use something else for this too. You can just check with your fingertip if there are still sharp edges (like you'd check if a knife is still sharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and try it again.


So wait, the "scratching" mouse pad is caused by the mouse skates/feet and not the actual mouse? I tried some completely different feet/skates before the official replacement feet were issued, and I still had scratching mouse pad issues -- with 3 different Revels, testing 3 different mouse pads.

EDIT: three Revels.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So wait, the "scratching" mouse pad is caused by the mouse skates/feet and not the actual mouse? I tried some completely different feet/skates before the official replacement feet were issued, and I still had scratching mouse pad issues -- with 3 different Revels, testing 3 different mouse pads.
> 
> EDIT: three Revels.


Definitely was the issue for me. I've made my own "Hyperglides" out of teflon plates/sheets and it was the same when I just cut them out and taped them under my mice.
I've then used some sandpaper on the edges to smooth them, but I've never actually tried this on any stock feet since this never was an issue. I've used this plastic pry-method the last time I made my own feet and it also worked and was less work than using sandpaper.


----------



## t00t

Now that I've got my hands on a Revel, I've got to say that this mouse really is exceptional for its price. It's certainly exceeded my expectations for it.

General Build Quality: Really good - The only mouse I've ever had that doesn't rattle at all.

Shape: Feels about the same as an FK1 but a tiny bit shorter and with a slightly more pronounced back end curve. Very nice.

Weight: Perfect. Would't want it to be any lighter or heavier.

Sensor: Perfect. No problems and LOD is just fine.

Clicks: Spot-on weight for me. Lighter than Zowie by a nice amount. No mis-clicks.

Scroll: Really good scroll speed / feel and M3 click is decent. Medium+ actuation force for M3 I'd say.

Side buttons: They feel fairly good to me. They're usable where they are but I'd definitely move them 3/4/5mm further forwards in a future revision.

Feet: Decent glide - no problems with mine. It also came with the newer feet as spares but I've stuck with the stock ones for now.

Cable: Perfect. Mine is very soft and quite a bit more pliable than my FK1's cable.

My only issue is that the rubberized version is really quite slippery with a dry hand.
I don't have the gloss version but I tend to find glossy mice too slippery as soon as my hand is moist.

With that in mind - @Peter Nixeus Is there any likelihood of a Revel with a textured plastic finish? (Along the lines of Zowie / Logitech)
The Revel is fantastic - it deserves it!


----------



## LegoFarmer

I just snagged it for $30 on Newegg. I got the glossy, so I'm excited.


----------



## zoojah

Hey, first post here!

So I got a glossy Revel off of the last completed massdrop, and while everything on the mouse works perfectly fine, the bottom of the shell is warped so the mouse tilts diagonally.
This makes right clicks pretty annoying (I've had this on a matte Sensei raw that I've owned in the past too). I verified it's the shell that's warped because the same thing happens with the feet removed.

I'm not sure if I should RMA it back to Massdrop or directly to Nixeus (I'm in the EU)

@Peter Nixeus?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoojah*
> 
> Hey, first post here!
> 
> So I got a glossy Revel off of the last completed massdrop, and while everything on the mouse works perfectly fine, the bottom of the shell is warped so the mouse tilts diagonally.
> This makes right clicks pretty annoying (I've had this on a matte Sensei raw that I've owned in the past too). I verified it's the shell that's warped because the same thing happens with the feet removed.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should RMA it back to Massdrop or directly to Nixeus (I'm in the EU)
> 
> @Peter Nixeus?


Contact our warranty/tech support - the contact information should be on a card/QSG in the package. Thank-you!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> With that in mind - @Peter Nixeus Is there any likelihood of a Revel with a textured plastic finish? (Along the lines of Zowie / Logitech)
> The Revel is fantastic - it deserves it!


Please clarify - the textured plastic similar to the G303 on the top or the sides (I have this mouse)?

Thank-you for the comments and feedback - Will put it in my notes for consideration.


----------



## SmashTV

I for one enjoy the current plastic on the sides since they're so grippy for me. I hope it sticks around.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I for one enjoy the current plastic on the sides since they're so grippy for me. I hope it sticks around.


It will - the current REVEL will stay the same. One of the original's I had for testing had textured sides, but we went with the current solution instead. It's always good to get feedback and thoughts from the community.


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I for one enjoy the current plastic on the sides since they're so grippy for me. I hope it sticks around.


Hopefully glossy top + those plastic sides was worth it. A $30 mouse with a 3360 might retire my ZA12







If that's the case, I'll make a custom cable for it too.


----------



## t00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Please clarify - the textured plastic similar to the G303 on the top or the sides (I have this mouse)?
> 
> Thank-you for the comments and feedback - Will put it in my notes for consideration.


My pleasure, thanks.

So to clarify, I'm referring to the top surface of the Revel and, to use your example, the top surface of the G303 would be somewhere along the right lines (as far as I can remember).

It's the very slightly grainy plastic found on mice like the current Zowie lineup, the G Pro e.t.c. that feels somewhere between matte and a slight dull shine that seems to grip both a dry and a moist hand the best in my experience. The underside plastic of the Revel looks quite close to this, too.

Here are a couple good example images:
G Pro | Zowie


----------



## Zhuni

I like the texture on the gunmetal rival top. But yeah would love a matte plastic top. Grey would look sick.


----------



## turnschuh

Thank you very much again for the replacement mouse Peter, you guys are just awesome.









Also happy about the upcoming software!
Great stuff!


----------



## dipanzan

Bought the Glossy White edition and a Logitech G640. I hope the mouse pad plays nice with the REVEL.


----------



## benllok

Just bought a glossy Revel from newegg, I know the shape, texture and sensor are gonna be just great for me. However, I'm crossing fingers to be lucky with the buttons, u know consistency/uniformity. Anyway, since this is my first time buying on newegg I'd like to ask you guys how should I handle the returns for replacement in case mine comes with some problem? Should I contact Nixeus directly for this? How long would this process take? Damn, I'm already excited


----------



## Zhuni

The buttons on my 4 are perfectly equal. It's going to come down more to if you like the feel. They aren't as refined as logi but they are tactile and decently weighted. The Revel is the ak47 of the mouse world


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> The buttons on my 4 are perfectly equal. It's going to come down more to if you like the feel. They aren't as refined as logi but they are tactile and decently weighted. The Revel is the ak47 of the mouse world


Kinda to early to say, when you talk about AK47 its that its reliable and never breaks down or well have problems.
I would say that about MX518


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Just bought a glossy Revel from newegg, I know the shape, texture and sensor are gonna be just great for me. However, I'm crossing fingers to be lucky with the buttons, u know consistency/uniformity. Anyway, since this is my first time buying on newegg I'd like to ask you guys how should I handle the returns for replacement in case mine comes with some problem? Should I contact Nixeus directly for this? How long would this process take? Damn, I'm already excited


We prefer people to contact us directly for support and warranty replacement - the contact information should be in the package. Thank-you!


----------



## Arizonian

Though it did not need to be replaced I couldn't help myself to bring this white glossy mouse to revel in nirvana.













It's all I can say.


----------



## Alya

Seeing that shape makes me wish it was a Kinzu clone. Pls Nixeus. PLS.


----------



## dakuzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Seeing that shape makes me wish it was a Kinzu clone. Pls Nixeus. PLS.


This would make me so happy


----------



## dlul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Seeing that shape makes me wish it was a Kinzu clone. Pls Nixeus. PLS.


I'd buy it in a heartbeat. (Higher sensor position please tho)


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It will - the current REVEL will stay the same. One of the original's I had for testing had textured sides, but we went with the current solution instead. It's always good to get feedback and thoughts from the community.


textured sides and rubber sides like rival steelseries 2013 are so bad imo.. no steady grip..


----------



## Ferfire9

I dont like either. The mionix castor has that and i absolutely found no advantage having it. In fact it made the grip worse.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Kinda to early to say, when you talk about AK47 its that its reliable and never breaks down or well have problems.
> I would say that about MX518


Yeah the AK47 would be the MX518, not the best performance but reliable and can even survive being thrown into a wall.

The Revel is more like a simple sportscar with a proper engine under the hood. Simple, yet effective, gets the job done like its supposed to without any needless overcompensation's.


----------



## RealSteelH6

When can we expect the new production batch in the EU?


----------



## catbuster

Just go my revel







time to give it some beating


----------



## weah

How would you compare MX518 clicks than Revel clicks (LMB and RMB feeling)?
I need a term of comparison to evaluate this mouse.


----------



## hylight

I just got mine in today, anything I should do?

m1 & m2 clicks feels so nice


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hylight*
> 
> I just got mine in today, anything I should do?
> 
> m1 & m2 clicks feels so nice


Yeah, play some games!


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Kinda to early to say, when you talk about AK47 its that its reliable and never breaks down or well have problems.
> I would say that about MX518


yeah good call


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hylight*
> 
> I just got mine in today, anything I should do?
> 
> m1 & m2 clicks feels so nice


What do you mean? Now you can finally play the game


----------



## koenigsegg

guess we will not see the software for revel...


----------



## catbuster

Ye soft would be nice :3 want to change purple light


----------



## koenigsegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Ye soft would be nice :3 want to change purple light


change??? i want to off this fu*ing light cuze my eyes tired...


----------



## SmashTV

A light you don't look at during use...

Unless there's a new way the kids play these days I'm not aware of.


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenigsegg*
> 
> guess we will not see the software for revel...


How do you know?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I already gave someone on OCN the "alpha software" a few weeks ago and he already used it to change the color of his LED/DPI settings. However that software still has some bugs and text errors - like it defaults with acceleration ON and there is no way to turn it off.

Since then we fixed the "acceleration bug aka enhance pointer precision" but the Software is still in alpha - because I have to debug and fix things like the text files, DPI settings, and other bugs with the software programmer. Below are some screen shots and you can still see some of the text files and bugs we have to fix. The performance bugs I found and have the programmer to fix is not visible with screen shots - obviously fixing the performance bugs take priority over text files and settings.





Since day one the REVEL mouse was designed and marketed as a Plug-N-Play mouse with a 3360 sensor - with no software to keep the low price point.

Due to the success of the REVEL, as a thank-you to the community we reinvested revenue from sales to add features through firmware updates. Now we are looking to add software. I still don't have an ETA on the software yet because I don't know when the bugs will be fixed so I don't want to give a firm confirmation yet on the official release. However, I will make it available to the OCN community first once the software reaches BETA phase.


----------



## Alya

Love you guys at Nixeus, due to all this love from the company, I might have to plug mine in again just cause.


----------



## c0dy

Will it be portable?

Also, is there a chance we could get a different firmware to see how the Revel would perform without the 1000Hz limit / at 2k+ Hz?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Will it be portable?
> 
> Also, is there a chance we could get a different firmware to see how the Revel would perform without the 1000Hz limit / at 2k+ Hz?


Portable = as in once you saved your settings/profile to the mouse, uninstall the software or use the mouse with another PC the new saved settings are still in the mouse? Yes.

We have halted firmware development since most of the features people are requesting will be available in the upcoming software.


----------



## c0dy

Portable as in the Mionix Castor software for example. No install needed. Just run the exe and you're good to go.
Not that it's needed or I prefer it that way. But I know folks around here like if it's portable.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Portable as in the Mionix Castor software for example. No install needed. Just run the exe and you're good to go.
> Not that it's needed or I prefer it that way. But I know folks around here like if it's portable.


Wouldn't they just need to install it into a folder, zip it and put it up for download to make it portable? Don't think mouse software needs environment variables added


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Portable as in the Mionix Castor software for example. No install needed. Just run the exe and you're good to go.
> Not that it's needed or I prefer it that way. But I know folks around here like if it's portable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Wouldn't they just need to install it into a folder, zip it and put it up for download to make it portable? Don't think mouse software needs environment variables added


If that is what it means to be portable - then yes, that was how I gave it to some one on OCN. All he had to do was unzip it and double click the exe file and he started customizing the LED for all his DPI settings on his mouse to all red I think...


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> he started customizing the LED for all his DPI settings on his mouse to all red I think...


Edgy


----------



## Stadtpirat

very nice work peter and nixeus.
i play beta mice







for the Software.


----------



## Sam1987

I decided to get the Nixeus Revel as a replacement for the Steelseries Raw which all suffer from faulty scroll wheels.

Good points:
-good shape
-tracks perfectly
-glides well
-software on the way. Until then tape is blocking the annoying LED lights.

Bad points:
-LMB mushy or sticky depending on where it is pressed
-middle button / scroll wheel button sometimes double or even triple clicks randomly
-button clicks very loud
-side buttons are functional but uncomfortable to use compared to Razer mice and Steelseries
-cable on the thick side compared to Razer mice with rubber cables
-sensor doesn't work when lifted unlike laser mice which could be annoying. I see high lift distance as a good thing.


----------



## rivage

Just got the replacement feet cuz old ones were scratching on my mousepad. Gonna test the glide today and report here.


----------



## LegoFarmer

My revel arrived, I like it a lot but will continue using my ZA12.

My gripes:
-M1 and M2 aren't that crisp, but I'm coming from a Zowie so hear me out.
-Side buttons are nice, but I would like them more towards the front.
-I'm aware this is being handled, but I would like to turn the LEDs off (which will most likely be available in the software to be released).

What I like:
-The glossy finish feels awesome to me.
-The cable is just as good, if not better than Zowie's though I use my own cable on my ZA12. THANK YOU for avoiding awful braided cables. Now we just need to get the current major brands to abolish them.
-The sensor. The difference between the 3360 and 3310 isn't big enough to shift me over at all, though it's nice that Nixeus adopted the 3360 for such an affordable price. I paid $30 on Newegg.
-The DPI button is easily-accessible, but not to the point of risking accidental actuation.
-The scroll wheel (including the scroll wheel button) feel better than Zowie's wheels, I have no complaints with that.

I'm staying with the ZA12 due to the shape and crispy clicks. This will definitely be my go-to should anything happen to my ZA12. I'm definitely recommending the mouse to friends in the future, I'm quite impressed especially for the price I paid. Good job, Nixeus.









EDIT: I'll continue to use it and see if my opinion changes for better or worse.


----------



## gene-z

Is the shape of this mouse closer to the FK1 or FK2? Anyone know the click latency?


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Is the shape of this mouse closer to the FK1 or FK2? Anyone know the click latency?


More like FK1+ which is wider version of FK1.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> More like FK1+ which is wider version of FK1.


Isn't this shorter than the FK series?


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Isn't this shorter than the FK series?


Yes, but the shape and feel where you grip it is really similar.


----------



## PBaF

Ordered a Revel from Newegg for $30. Should get it next week.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I already gave someone on OCN the "alpha software" a few weeks ago and he already used it to change the color of his LED/DPI settings. However that software still has some bugs and text errors - like it defaults with acceleration ON and there is no way to turn it off.
> 
> Since then we fixed the "acceleration bug aka enhance pointer precision" but the Software is still in alpha - because I have to debug and fix things like the text files, DPI settings, and other bugs with the software programmer. Below are some screen shots and you can still see some of the text files and bugs we have to fix. The performance bugs I found and have the programmer to fix is not visible with screen shots - obviously fixing the performance bugs take priority over text files and settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since day one the REVEL mouse was designed and marketed as a Plug-N-Play mouse with a 3360 sensor - with no software to keep the low price point.
> 
> Due to the success of the REVEL, as a thank-you to the community we reinvested revenue from sales to add features through firmware updates. Now we are looking to add software. I still don't have an ETA on the software yet because I don't know when the bugs will be fixed so I don't want to give a firm confirmation yet on the official release. However, I will make it available to the OCN community first once the software reaches BETA phase


Just awesome, thanks!


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PBaF*
> 
> Ordered a Revel from Newegg for $30. Should get it next week.


Enjoy. It probably won't replace my ZA12, but for $30 I do not regret it at all. I'm quite impressed, it could end up replacing my ZA12 but most likely not


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegoFarmer*
> 
> Enjoy. It probably won't replace my ZA12, but for $30 I do not regret it at all. I'm quite impressed, it could end up replacing my ZA12 but most likely not


tried za11, but grip way better with revel , ha! that lifted bump in the back didn't make it better, kinda need widen it up in the back for all ZAs to fill palm better


----------



## arcrox

I can't believe this mouse is $30, what a deal. Just got a white one today, and it's comparable to mice over twice its price. Well done, Nixeus.


----------



## RitzyBusiness

In the settings software is acceleration just windows sensitivity level? (looking at the screenshot)


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitzyBusiness*
> 
> In the settings software is acceleration just windows sensitivity level? (looking at the screenshot)


It's similar and same settings - it over rides the Windows OS settings when the software is installed. The one in the screen shot is a newer software build - the first alpha software I got there was no option to disable it and was "ON" by default. The one in the screen shot there is a box you can check or un-check to enable/disable it.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I already gave someone on OCN the "alpha software" a few weeks ago and he already used it to change the color of his LED/DPI settings. However that software still has some bugs and text errors - like it defaults with acceleration ON and there is no way to turn it off.
> 
> Since then we fixed the "acceleration bug aka enhance pointer precision" but the Software is still in alpha - because I have to debug and fix things like the text files, DPI settings, and other bugs with the software programmer. Below are some screen shots and you can still see some of the text files and bugs we have to fix. The performance bugs I found and have the programmer to fix is not visible with screen shots - obviously fixing the performance bugs take priority over text files and settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since day one the REVEL mouse was designed and marketed as a Plug-N-Play mouse with a 3360 sensor - with no software to keep the low price point.
> 
> Due to the success of the REVEL, as a thank-you to the community we reinvested revenue from sales to add features through firmware updates. Now we are looking to add software. I still don't have an ETA on the software yet because I don't know when the bugs will be fixed so I don't want to give a firm confirmation yet on the official release. However, I will make it available to the OCN community first once the software reaches BETA phase.


----------



## xmr1

Got one of these today just because. Overall pretty good for the price.

I really appreciate the side buttons being relatively far in the back. Gloss option is a nice touch. Sensor feels good. No QC issues on my unit.

Just a few preferential things I would change. Buttons aren't crisp, they're kind of stiff, loud and thunky - if that's a word. Not a fan of spiked scroll wheels. It hasn't been an issue for me so far but I think it would be better if the side plastic was textured similar to the G Pro for example.


----------



## Nivity

The thing I don't like is the feel of the sidebutton click.
It's very hollow compared to the LMB,RMB and even scrollclick.

It's quite annoying when playing since both sidebuttons and LMB,RMB are quite loud and they both feel and sound soooo different








Placement is quite good for me actually, the forward sidebutton lines up perfect with my thumb for melee attack. But ye it would probably be better if the back sidebutton would line up there so moving them forward.

I might put a paracord on it, the cord is flexible but the rubber sticks on my desk hard so its quite frustrating, its quite sticky rubbercord.


----------



## Nivity

Btw, there are still no news about feet etc that fit the mouse?
I got 1 pack of replacement skates, they will be used if I put a paracord, but after that? Then what?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Btw, there are still no news about feet etc that fit the mouse?
> I got 1 pack of replacement skates, they will be used if I put a paracord, but after that? Then what?


Been there, done that. You will love it.

http://shop.nixeus.com/product-p/nx-rmf.htm

No middle screw underneath label, so do go scraping around like I did.


----------



## sirneb

Changing out the default switch makes a huge difference, might as well do that while you are in there..


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirneb*
> 
> Changing out the default switch makes a huge difference, might as well do that while you are in there..


Hm... can i ask for what switches you switched to? I think default one are fine imo.


----------



## sirneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Hm... can i ask for what switches you switched to? I think default one are fine imo.


D2F-01F, I guess it's preference but I wasn't too fond with the original switch and how it felt on this shell. Sometimes it feels like I'm not getting much feedback. Now it feels a lot like the original MIE3's click.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Btw, there are still no news about feet etc that fit the mouse?
> I got 1 pack of replacement skates, they will be used if I put a paracord, but after that? Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that. You will love it.
> 
> http://shop.nixeus.com/product-p/nx-rmf.htm
> 
> No middle screw underneath label, so do go scraping around like I did.
Click to expand...

Does not ship outside America :/
I live in Sweden (Europe)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Does not ship outside America :/
> I live in Sweden (Europe)


Eww sorry didn't catch that.


----------



## CorruptBE

Strangely they shipped the free feet to me in Belgium.

It's always something isn't it, we finally get some proper mice but now shipping is an issue


----------



## Grino

Ah yes! Finally got my Nixeus Revel after 5 weeks of waiting and carrier losing my packet once.

Overall mouse feels good and side button placement works nice, after coming from long period of time using g9 and g9x (smaller shell) where both has side buttons located at quite back as well. Only need software to get missing features I need to fully convert using Revel. Though shape is something I need bit to get used to and hopefully I will get used to. When before have been using straight sides and where Revel widens little bit towards back.

But I'm worrying about few things about right mouse button if it is working as intended:

- If fully palm gripping mouse. Pressing left and right mouse buttons feels same but sounds bit tad different, no problems there.
* I quess most of the mice do this.
* Meaning fingertips are resting near scrollwheel, near same line where it is located.

- Fingertiping. Where fingertips are resting at same line with dpi button or more accurately in line between scrollwheel and dpi button, pressing main mouse buttons around at that location.
* Pressing right mouse button feels more hollow and makes loud thunk sound releasing button (also when pressing but more louder when releasing).
* Where left mouse buttons feels and sounds similiar compared to normal position, no matter on what location you press and release the button.
* I'm mainly using fingertip grip.

If this is something very common on this mouse so maybe I should just try get used to it, but if it is defective (that not every unit has this "feature") should I try return it and get new one?


----------



## Mx518

Could we have a (beta) firmware with 0ms click latency? Please let me know if it would be possible.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Could we have a (beta) firmware with 0ms click latency? Please let me know if it would be possible.


That would cause unintended double clicks.


----------



## sirneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Could we have a (beta) firmware with 0ms click latency? Please let me know if it would be possible.


If they could do that, there would be no competition.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Btw, there are still no news about feet etc that fit the mouse?
> I got 1 pack of replacement skates, they will be used if I put a paracord, but after that? Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that. You will love it.
> 
> http://shop.nixeus.com/product-p/nx-rmf.htm
> 
> No middle screw underneath label, so do go scraping around like I did.
Click to expand...

Hm.
You said no middle screw under the label, well where is it then








There is 1 under each back feet. But there is 0 in the front.

So there must be a screw under the label then


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Hm.
> You said no middle screw under the label, well where is it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is 1 under each back feet. But there is 0 in the front.
> 
> So there must be a screw under the label then


It pulls apart. Got to be gentle. I pushed down the scroll wheel button from the top after having the two other screws removed and that helped me separate it.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Hm.
> You said no middle screw under the label, well where is it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is 1 under each back feet. But there is 0 in the front.
> 
> So there must be a screw under the label then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pulls apart. Got to be gentle. I pushed down the scroll wheel button from the top after having the two other screws removed and that helped me separate it.
Click to expand...

Got it open, felt like I was gonna destroy it but found a post saying it was just the 2 screws so did it gentle and it clicked apart finally








Never seen a shell with just 2 screws in the back so was quite confused :O


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Could we have a (beta) firmware with 0ms click latency? Please let me know if it would be possible.


if we could set our own debouncing values in the driver, that'd be great


----------



## Soo8

There are these edges on the shell switch prod thingy:

These edges rub on the microswitch and make the main buttons feel scratchy, sticky, and generally terrible if you're pressing a bit off center on the shell.

I've cut the edges off with a knife and the button feel improved dramatically. It's still not G303 etc. level of button satisfaction but it's not a complete turd cake that it was before.

Also the black thing that sticks into the switch prods is a bit too long and sometimes catches on the prod in motion. 1mm less and it would be perfect size.

Keep this in mind Nixeus if you're going to be doing a similar design on your new project mouse and/or if you're going to be making revisions to the current Revel.


----------



## exeandrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got it open, felt like I was gonna destroy it but found a post saying it was just the 2 screws so did it gentle and it clicked apart finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen a shell with just 2 screws in the back so was quite confused :O


Thats why they got clicking issues


----------



## dongdongdongs

Are those significantly better than the stock ones?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Do you guys want to try the software for the holiday weekend? The current ver12.15.2016 build is in between Alpha and Beta.

The text files/words still needs to be fixed and the custom LED assignment/configuration was removed in this version (will add it back when it enters BETA).

NOTE: Other than Custom LED - we are not adding any addition features so please do not request us to do so as it may delay or prolong the software release.

If you guys can provide feed back on this software ver12.15.2016 build it would be great in terms if it works well, functionality, button assignments, Macros, etc - I will try to see if I can get it approved and available for OCN members to play with for this weekend.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I don't see the harm in getting to try some cool new software c:


----------



## Ufasas

my goodness, of course want!!!


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Do you guys want to try the software for the holiday weekend? The current ver12.15.2016 build is in between Alpha and Beta.
> 
> The text files/words still needs to be fixed and the custom LED assignment/configuration was removed in this version (will add it back when it enters BETA).
> 
> NOTE: Other than Custom LED - we are not adding any addition features so please do not request us to do so as it may delay or prolong the software release.
> 
> If you guys can provide feed back on this software ver12.15.2016 build it would be great in terms if it works well, functionality, button assignments, Macros, etc - I will try to see if I can get it approved and available for OCN members to play with for this weekend.


Ofc, always fun to try stuff out.

Also, can you comment when you will start selling mousefeet outside America?
For example to Sweden Europe.

It's quite bad being stuck with no replacement feet when needed


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Do you guys want to try the software for the holiday weekend? The current ver12.15.2016 build is in between Alpha and Beta.
> 
> The text files/words still needs to be fixed and the custom LED assignment/configuration was removed in this version (will add it back when it enters BETA).
> 
> NOTE: Other than Custom LED - we are not adding any addition features so please do not request us to do so as it may delay or prolong the software release.
> 
> If you guys can provide feed back on this software ver12.15.2016 build it would be great in terms if it works well, functionality, button assignments, Macros, etc - I will try to see if I can get it approved and available for OCN members to play with for this weekend.


Sure, would be nice









Any known issues/bugs besides the text in this version, so in case we encounter them, we don't have to report them again? Or any weird bugs that need more setups to be confirmed/tested?


----------



## Mx518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> That would cause unintended double clicks.


So all mice with 0ms delay have "unintended double clicks"?

I have also a G400 with almost 0ms, and it has not...

10ms true delay is awful compared to 0ms true delay... there is much difference (1 or 2 frames @ 144hz)


----------



## sirneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> 10ms true delay is awful compared to 0ms true delay... there is much difference (1 or 2 frames @ 144hz)


I used the Scream One for a while before the slam issue became unbearable, it had like a 4ms faster than the Revel accordingly to the click latency spreadsheet. Call me crazy but that one frame difference makes a huge difference for fast moving small targets. On the Revel, I would miss shots where I know I should had hit and I clearly see the cursor on the target but I suspect the shot is firing just slightly slower hence the miss. I say this as a suspicion because I can't really perceive the difference in the firing speeds but the result is vastly different.


----------



## Mx518

I would want to set custom mouse click delay.

For pure FPS ans sniping 0ms delay is perfect.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Ofc, always fun to try stuff out.
> 
> Also, can you comment when you will start selling mousefeet outside America?
> For example to Sweden Europe.
> 
> It's quite bad being stuck with no replacement feet when needed


We are in process of working with Amazon directly in EU - Amazon may stock and ship all our products for UK/EU... I don't have an ETA on it yet but our account manager is working on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> I would want to set custom mouse click delay.
> 
> For pure FPS ans sniping 0ms delay is perfect.


I think I mentioned earlier in the forum that we are not going to change the click delay because it is already under 10ms which was from the feedback of the community. Changing it may cause unintentional issues that some people mentioned and other mice that are currently experiencing.


----------



## maddada

of course we want to test it :>


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Happy Holidays Everyone!

Here is the link for the Nixeus REVEL ver12.15.2016 Gaming Mouse Software:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByAy91Wk4Mjxdi1CMlVtLVRwT1k?usp=sharing

1) Create a folder to download and save the zip file.

2) Unzip the file.

3) Double click the exe file and you are good to go!

*Please note this version is pre-beta without the custom* LED Colors functioning (the feature will be added back in when it enter beta) so there may be some text file errors, UI errors, and other errors.

*Once you install the software - it will over ride the firmware currently in the mouse*

*If you encounter any issues or bugs, have any comments or suggestions = please let me know by direct message or quoting this post. We will not be adding any new features (other than custom LED colors) so please refrain from asking or suggesting for new features to be added*

Also make sure you have any of the two official REVEL firmwares to revert back in case you need to uninstall the software and go back to original factory settings. The two official firmwares can be found here:

http://www.nixeus.com/revel_firmware/

I will make ver12.15.2016 software available until a few days after Christmas. Afterwards I will remove it and start preparing the software for beta release.

Thank-you OCN community members and Happy Holidays!


----------



## c0dy

Thanks for this









Though I'm not quite sure what isn't supposed to work with the LED-control? I can change the colors, effect and brightness just fine?









EDIT: As for suggestions:

The first thing I'd suggest is probably something about how to change the dpi-steps in the software. Maybe disable it as a whole? Or just a simple button.

I was a bit confused that the lower row chooses which step you want to activate / or rather which one you want to use right now


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not quite sure what isn't supposed to work with the LED-control? I can change the colors, effect and brightness just fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As for suggestions:
> 
> The first thing I'd suggest is probably something about how to change the dpi-steps in the software. Maybe disable it as a whole? Or just a simple button.
> 
> I was a bit confused that the lower row chooses which step you want to activate / or rather which one you want to use right now


The top row is how many steps you want active - for example changing from the default 8 DPI steps to only 4 or 5 - if you want 4 active then you only check 4 boxes. The second row is what DPI/CPI you want to assign/configure for that step like 400dpi or 1600dpi - for example you put a check on the bottom box and use the DPI/CPI slider to assign the sensitivity. The previous software revision you can custom LED colors and assignment - like you can pick it from a color spectrum. But that revision had performance bugs so I focused on fixing the bugs that hopefully this revision resolved - I forgot to have the dev add back in the custom LED which would added back in beta version.


----------



## Maximillion

Thank You Based Peter.

Only thing I really will use this for is customizing DPI steps (srsly 8 was overkill) and colors (yippee!). This alone will give a _slight_ edge over the Pro S for many. Good stuff, Nixeus.


----------



## plyr

I have a question, can I install, configure then remove the software and play with the configured set?

edit: So I managed to install the software and change my dpi and color, everything stayed configured when I removed the software, nice job!


----------



## blobs

this software is like

actually great

finally i can have a white revel


----------



## Grino

So far software works nice and I understand this is early beta/alpha and some features might be simply missing. But I'm not sure which features are missing and which ones are left out purposelly, so they are not going to be implemented:

- Currently DPI steps goes at 100 dpi spacing, wasn't dpi steps supposed to go 50 intervalls instead?

(Atleast according to previous posts if I remember right and kinda need it to be 50 steps.)

- Is there going to be profile cycle function that could be assigned for place of a dpi button 6 instead (originally cpi/dpi cycle key)?

(Reason: personally I would much rather have profile cycle function there instead of dpi, but that just my preference. Because need to usually cycle between 3-4 different profiles with each having one dpi setting/level and different assigned keys. (one for desktop use, one for 3D-softwares, few for gaming.) But quess could manage without it, just need to open up revel software more often.)


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grino*
> 
> - Is there going to be profile cycle function that could be assigned for place of a dpi button 6 instead (originally cpi/dpi cycle key)?
> 
> (Reason: personally I would much rather have profile cycle function there instead of dpi, but that just my preference. Because need to usually cycle between 3-4 different profiles with each having one dpi setting/level and different assigned keys. (one for desktop use, one for 3D-softwares, few for gaming.) But quess could manage without it, just need to open up revel software more often.)


You can configure each Profile in the Software, then click the box next to "Create Program"



Then give it a name and choose your exe you want to trigger this profile.


To revert this, click the box again and leave the Filepath empty. I'm not sure if people need it, but you can't assign multiple exe files to a Profile. At least I haven't found a way yet.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Happy Holidays Everyone!
> 
> Here is the link for the Nixeus REVEL ver12.15.2016 Gaming Mouse Software:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByAy91Wk4Mjxdi1CMlVtLVRwT1k?usp=sharing
> 
> 1) Create a folder to download and save the zip file.
> 
> 2) Unzip the file.
> 
> 3) Double click the exe file and you are good to go!
> 
> *Please note this version is pre-beta without the custom* LED Colors functioning (the feature will be added back in when it enter beta) so there may be some text file errors, UI errors, and other errors.
> 
> *Once you install the software - it will over ride the firmware currently in the mouse*
> 
> *If you encounter any issues or bugs, have any comments or suggestions = please let me know by direct message or quoting this post. We will not be adding any new features (other than custom LED colors) so please refrain from asking or suggesting for new features to be added*
> 
> Also make sure you have any of the two official REVEL firmwares to revert back in case you need to uninstall the software and go back to original factory settings. The two official firmwares can be found here:
> 
> http://www.nixeus.com/revel_firmware/
> 
> I will make ver12.15.2016 software available until a few days after Christmas. Afterwards I will remove it and start preparing the software for beta release.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you OCN community members and Happy Holidays!


Happy holidays for a lot of members now.









One thing about RGB if your going to have it is to allow for choice of colors and or a completely off choice. As an enthusiast who builds a rig aesthetically from ground up with custom psu cables, choice of mother board, keyboard, and sometimes color striping on hardware like monitors or cases, it makes a huge difference if it clashes. Like that one product doesn't belong on your desk.

No LED at all is best if you want a simple plug play gaming mouse IMO. Once you add LED, you have to factor in end user choice without limitation.

I said it before this new software but now with LED and DPI options, this is hands down the best price/performance mouse on the market today you can suggest to someone looking for this type of shape.








Software post now on the OP for easy reference for other members coming into the thread.


----------



## Grino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> You can configure each Profile in the Software, then click the box next to "Create Program"
> 
> 
> 
> Then give it a name and choose your exe you want to trigger this profile.
> 
> 
> To revert this, click the box again and leave the Filepath empty. I'm not sure if people need it, but you can't assign multiple exe files to a Profile. At least I haven't found a way yet.


Hmm thanks. Well this is one way to do it, similiar to logitech's software/game detection system. Though I would just prefer to have profile cycle button assigned to mouse key (dpi button in revel) and doing it manually and have profiles stored inside to the mouse possibly.

(Where I usually have used led's color showing what profile currently using and same led dot indicator showing dpi levels. Like it is been done in g9x, so can manage to do with fever different profiles and where other led lights are kinda of pointless for my opinion, function over everything else. But Revel don't have led dot level indicators and no separate buttons for dedicated profile- and dpi key, so need to manage with just profiles cycling and one dpi level for each profile which different led color shows.)

Without profile cycling button/key, with this automatic system seems to be limited to 4 different kinda of softwares and/or games. When can't have more than just 4 profiles.

(For example I use nearly 10 different kinda of (3D) softwares and not to talk about games itself. Where I need only 1-2 profiles to every software overall, so no need to have own profile for each software and as well for games.)

Currently it seems how is way to go around it, I need to open up software and change profile by pressing them manually which seems to be unnecessary extra steps to do it.


----------



## Sam1987

So much better now that the software has turned off the garish LED lighting.









Just need to fix the mushy LMB and replace the cable with a thinner one to achieve perfection.


----------



## dongdongdongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think I mentioned earlier in the forum that we are not going to change the click delay because it is already under 10ms which was from the feedback of the community. Changing it may cause unintentional issues that some people mentioned and other mice that are currently experiencing.


Why not put it behind a little disclaimer checkbox, like most "advanced settings"/"mess with this at your own risk" things do? If you're letting me potentially brick it with unfinished firmware put out by Nixeus, the added risk of letting me make it doubleclick is hardly significant.

This sort of customization would only make future Nixeus mice more attractive, and the Revel already sounds like an astounding success: A budget mouse that performs like a full-fledged gaming mouse.

Either way still one of my favorite mice. By the way, are the feet you sell on the Nixeus page any different from stock 0.6mm feet?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dongdongdongs*
> 
> Why not put it behind a little disclaimer checkbox, like most "advanced settings"/"mess with this at your own risk" things do? If you're letting me potentially brick it with unfinished firmware put out by Nixeus, the added risk of letting me make it doubleclick is hardly significant.
> 
> This sort of customization would only make future Nixeus mice more attractive, and the Revel already sounds like an astounding success: A budget mouse that performs like a full-fledged gaming mouse.
> 
> Either way still one of my favorite mice. By the way, are the feet you sell on the Nixeus page any different from stock 0.6mm feet?


Thanks for the feedback - it is something we may consider or explore. Similar to how some GPU drivers say "overclock or configure at your own risk" - but we have already experienced some end users taking advantage of similar things when bricking a hardware themselves and contacting us for RMA/warranty service. But I can see how this would be good for the super mouse enthusiasts - at the end of the day we have to balance it and analyze the risk vs reward.

The mouse feet on the Nixeus page are the new chamfered 0.6mm feet.


----------



## dongdongdongs

Thanks, I was wondering about those feet! So they're probably what's on mine right now.

You're really doing great, and I know us nerds here can sound like hungry, clamoring masses asking for ever more. I'm super impressed that button latency settings are even up for discussion, let alone that we got firmware and software updates! I'm rarely big on brand loyalty, but this sort of attention to detail made me look at Nixeus products in places where I before would never have considered them (Monitors f.ex.).

Also just installed the software - should we be doing bug reporting and feedback in the thread?


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback - it is something we may consider or explore. Similar to how some GPU drivers say "overclock or configure at your own risk"


That would be an amazing feature.


----------



## gunnu

any boxing day deals for this mouse?


----------



## CorruptBE

No idea, but it's already a steal by itself if you live in the US.


----------



## Mx518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think I mentioned earlier in the forum that we are not going to change the click delay because it is already under 10ms which was from the feedback of the community. Changing it may cause unintentional issues that some people mentioned and other mice that are currently experiencing.


Yes you already mentioned many times but in my opinion *you should provide a beta firmware with 0 (zero) click latency* so who is interested can grab it and flash.









Me and other players feel the difference betwen 1/2 ms and 8/10ms click latency and would immediately buy this mouse...

Here are many mouse with low click latency that has no problems, so consider that option (beta firmware): *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QI7-LY9Ul_DsVE4ZOqBQxqqqqrdJ04Ite8IY3AQMds/edit#gid=0*


----------



## dipanzan

Got the mouse, the shape feels home after having used the XAI/Sensei for so long. Well done Nixeus!









Wish the buttons were a bit crisper, nonetheless the mouse is awesome!


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Yes you already mentioned many times but in my opinion *you should provide a beta firmware with 0 (zero) click latency* so who is interested can grab it and flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and other players feel the difference betwen 1/2 ms and 8/10ms click latency and would immediately buy this mouse...
> 
> Here are many mouse with low click latency that has no problems, so consider that option (beta firmware): *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QI7-LY9Ul_DsVE4ZOqBQxqqqqrdJ04Ite8IY3AQMds/edit#gid=0*


they don't have zero latency, it is the latency they have compared to ikari.


----------



## Mx518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numberfive*
> 
> they don't have zero latency, it is the latency they have compared to ikari.


This is even worst, it means that a PROPER mouse could have 8-9ms LESS latency than a already good G303...
Click latency makes more difference than shape, sensor, etc...
If you have "two 144hz frame" latency you can't aim perfectly.
If you dont trust me, just fraps your game and see how much a small enemy head moves in 2 frames (14ms)...


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> This is even worst, it means that a PROPER mouse could have 8-9ms LESS latency than a already good G303...
> Click latency makes more difference than shape, sensor, etc...
> If you have "two 144hz frame" latency you can't aim perfectly.
> If you dont trust me, just fraps your game and see how much a small enemy head moves in 2 frames (14ms)...


well, click latency was never a subject of complains by pros, for example. they were fine with old zowie 16 ms, they are fine with what ever fits. human brain gets used to the latency and trying to negate during hand-eye coordination.
also, if you cant aim with your sensor-shape - actual click latency does not matter, you will not be clicking the heads.

at the end you will never be able to reduce latency of complex electro-mechanical system to 0, this is not how it works. it takes about 160ms for you to react to something on screen, then you push a button (muscle+switch) , then it goes to usb controller (more latency), then to CPU (more latency, but nanoseconds). there is also additional input lag from GPU, from LCD, from game engine (which varies heavily).


----------



## sirneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> This is even worst, it means that a PROPER mouse could have 8-9ms LESS latency than a already good G303...
> Click latency makes more difference than shape, sensor, etc...
> If you have "two 144hz frame" latency you can't aim perfectly.
> If you dont trust me, just fraps your game and see how much a small enemy head moves in 2 frames (14ms)...


I'm very interested with this stuff. That said there is more to it than the mouse's click latency after the switch actuation such as the implementation of the button. When we are talking in the milliseconds, a slight implementation change can also affect the time it takes to trigger a click. I've been playing with logitech mice that are around Revel's click latency, those feel faster because of how the buttons are implemented it seems.


----------



## sirneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numberfive*
> 
> well, click latency was never a subject of complains by pros, for example. they were fine with old zowie 16 ms, they are fine with what ever fits. human brain gets used to the latency and trying to negate during hand-eye coordination.
> also, if you cant aim with your sensor-shape - actual click latency does not matter, you will not be clicking the heads.
> 
> at the end you will never be able to reduce latency of complex electro-mechanical system to 0, this is not how it works. it takes about 160ms for you to react to something on screen, then you push a button (muscle+switch) , then it goes to usb controller (more latency), then to CPU (more latency, but nanoseconds). there is also additional input lag from GPU, from LCD, from game engine (which varies heavily).


You are absolutely right. I guess the question is how much performance can be gained if the latency was lowered without changing all the other variables. I don't think we have yet tried to quantify that since as you say, people get used to the latency.


----------



## Mx518

One member of this forum has modded his G303 with USB module and he has almost 0ms (zero) true latency. So it is possible and it's way better than 5 or 10 or 15 ms.


----------



## Nivity

I really LOVE the shape of the Revel, and the coating on the black one is the best I felt in a long time.
It feels so great, the bad part of it are the buttons.

They are loud, quite bad feedback and if you press it no in the dead center it feels even worse.
Sidebuttons are horrible in terms of feedback, but no wonder given the weird design of them internally.

I have a hard time letting go of my Logitech mice because the buttons are just so much better in every aspect.

Just wish the revel had better buttons then I would never leave the mouse ;/ It Just feels so great in the hand but buttons are just loud and bad overall.


----------



## zeflow

I agree with Nivity, everything about this mouse is so great. I finally decided to buy one because of the software! The main buttons remind me of how the sensei felt...so I'm wondering if its the shape of the shell that make them feel this way, I really hate the side button switches more than anything.

My left click also feels alot more "mushy" than my right click...also has less of a "ping" sound to it, is this something I should RMA the mouse for?

Honestly this mouse is awsome...shape, feet, coating, scroll are all so good. GJ Nixeus!


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Sidebuttons are horrible in terms of feedback, but no wonder given the weird design of them internally.


Yes but looking at how they work internally, it looks like a good cheap (this mouse isn't to expensive after all) way of making sure pressing the body firmly won't trigger them. Had this issue one quite a few mice the past few years.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

.


----------



## sirneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I agree with Nivity, everything about this mouse is so great. I finally decided to buy one because of the software! The main buttons remind me of how the sensei felt...so I'm wondering if its the shape of the shell that make them feel this way, I really hate the side button switches more than anything.
> 
> My left click also feels alot more "mushy" than my right click...also has less of a "ping" sound to it, is this something I should RMA the mouse for?
> 
> Honestly this mouse is awsome...shape, feet, coating, scroll are all so good. GJ Nixeus!


Ya, I bought the Revel because of all the great support that it was having. Good to support companies that do the right things. I do agree the buttons are the worst part, I believe it's really the shell design that affects the overall feel of the buttons. I remember for one gaming sessions while having my headphones on, I mistakenly thought the button was stuck down because the lack of feedback it was giving me. That said, changing the switches do help quite a bit. At least it doesn't bug me anymore.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Me and other players feel the difference betwen 1/2 ms and 8/10ms click latency and would immediately buy this mouse...


I would really want to see that in a proper blind test...









Peter could release you a low latency firmware with nothing done to it and i think you would still feel a difference (confirmation bias). No offence.

Like mentioned before, the latency is already low and then a provided firmware with lower click latency could be unusable. Which would be time wasted.

Of course if it takes 2 clicks to make a firmware like this, why not, but i dont think that d be the case.

I also like the idea of a "profile switch" instead of a cpi switch by the way, to switch profiles with different keybinds etc. But maybe that would be to time intensive to programm, not sure. Especially the key mapping itself, i think. No expert. Just wanted to add that.

*The software features as they stand right know are already a dream.*.


----------



## Nivity

My LMB have gotten worse I feel, when I press it outside the center it almost gets stuck or wont actuate some times.
Cannot take it apart and look at it either since there are not replacement feet to buy outside America.

Always have a stock of feet for my mice, since usually 1 manufacture makes feet for the mice (like hotline, tiger, hyper, core etc)


----------



## Zhuni

Is that on the matte version? mine did that. It doesn't happen on the gloss but the tip of the top right of M1 was rubbing on the housing and sometimes causing it to stick. Filled off the smallest bit and its sorted.


----------



## hasukka

Just got mine. Shipping took about two weeks to Finland so not too bad.

+ The shape is extremely good
+ Sensor feels great
+ glides well with the stock feet
+ M2 click just as I like it, soft & mushy.

- M1 click is sticky and the click feel varies depending where I press the button. Very hard to tap fire fast on games where you need to tap fire.

This would definitely be a top3 mouse if it just had proper M1 click. How is Nixeus RMA? I am not sure if its worth sending the mouse to USA for this.


----------



## Nivity

Yes its the matte.
I can feel the switch or whatever moving if I hold down the LMB mousebutton and drag my finger left to right in the front, about where the mousewheel is.
I can feel the actuation thing moving underneath my finger doing this.

Does not do it like that on the RMB really, only very very minor moving, but LMB moves more which is the reason it feels very bad when pressing the button not on dead center.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Just got mine. Shipping took about two weeks to Finland so not too bad.
> 
> + The shape is extremely good
> + Sensor feels great
> + glides well with the stock feet
> + M2 click just as I like it, soft & mushy.
> 
> - M1 click is sticky and the click feel varies depending where I press the button. Very hard to tap fire fast on games where you need to tap fire.
> 
> This would definitely be a top3 mouse if it just had proper M1 click. How is Nixeus RMA? I am not sure if its worth sending the mouse to USA for this.


If you look earlier in thread, it's pretty easy to fix by applying sticker to top of contact.


----------



## hellopppp

Just got mine today

+ Great shape
+ Very Light
+ Sensor feels good
+ Glides well unless I put a lot of pressure on the back-end of the mouse - replacement feet also included
+ Clicks feel lighter than G303, no complaints from me there, but some may

- Only complaint is that on the white glossy version, my sweaty hands stick to the mouse a little, but others may have different experiences.

Overall very positive first impressions. Probably one of the best budget mice available at the moment.


----------



## Nivity

My Revel spins out now and then on the Roccat Taito 2017.
I am a mid sens user with 30cm/360, have had it spun out few times when doing fast swipes in OW.
It works good on QCK Heavy.

Did not expect the 3360 to do this however.

G pro, KPM, G403 works perfect on the Taito.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> My Revel spins out now and then on the Roccat Taito 2017.


Hows the 2017 taito? Any changes other than the colour of the rubber base?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> My Revel spins out now and then on the Roccat Taito 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the 2017 taito? Any changes other than the colour of the rubber base?
Click to expand...

It was a long time since I had the previous Taito pad, so cannot tell tbh.


----------



## 508859

just got my Revel today and after few hours in overwatch I absolutely love it.
Coating is great, cable is close to what zowie have, sensor is close to perfection. I would say, from my experience 3360>3090>3310 for precise micro movements. Glides are fine on my mouse.
I've updated it to latest beta firmware and running at 400cpi/500hz, turned off leds.
Acceleration bar is not so obvious, maybe rename it to sensitivity?

The only con of my mouse is RMB, it clicks different from LMB. Not that it is worse, just different.
LOD is great and I like the scroll.

I'm gonna RMA my EC2-a, It is a good mouse, but I prefer Revel now.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to make the download for the software available for a bit longer till after New Years...

Playing with the software myself I found out this version does have CUSTOM LED settings - its GUI is a bit different than the one I played with before.

To access the custom LED:

Click on the "Light" Tab then Click on any of the colored squares of the DPI setting you want to change:



This sub GUI will pop up to allow you to custom the LED colors for that DPI setting.



How is the software working so far? I would appreciate any feed back or any reports of bugs.

Thank-you!


----------



## hellopppp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm going to make the download for the software available for a bit longer till after New Years...
> 
> Playing with the software myself I found out this version does have CUSTOM LED settings - its GUI is a bit different than the one I played with before.
> 
> To access the custom LED:
> 
> Click on the "Light" Tab then Click on any of the colored squares of the DPI setting you want to change:
> 
> 
> 
> This sub GUI will pop up to allow you to custom the LED colors for that DPI setting.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the software working so far? I would appreciate any feed back or any reports of bugs.
> 
> Thank-you!


Software has been working quite well, only bug I've experienced is DPI changing sometimes when I switch color settings, there is good functionality for re-programming buttons.

I wonder if there is a way to implement a feature similar to Logitech's G-Shift button, where you can hold a button to access a second set of programming options for the mouse buttons.

Otherwise, I'm very satisfied switching from my G303 to this mouse.

I did have some dragging issues initially after applying the new replacement feet, but overtime this went away. It seems that the dragging issue may not be caused by the plastic on the underside of the mouse, but is caused by sharp edges on the new mouse feet. The issue seems more apparent with thicker cloth mousepads. After about 8 hours of use, most of the dragging has disappeared though, which is great.

Definitely one of the best price/perf mouse I've seen lately, barring big sales


----------



## Ufasas

very easy to use, nothing confusing, removed unnecessary dpi levels, kept only 800 and 1600, perfect







thanks for this software!


----------



## 508859

Mouse stopped responding when I was applying new settings in software few times (not updating firmware), it was also not responding after PC woke up from hibernate. Had to re-plug it. Is it something common?


----------



## Nivity

Software worked good for me, removed all the dpi steps but 800 and rebound the dpi button and then uninstalled it, saved fine.

Also, please hurry getting replacement feet on amazon for EU








Thinking about trying to order another one if roccat does not deliever to see If I get a better one with Left button, but will not order if there are no replacement feet to order with it.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> How is the software working so far? I would appreciate any feed back or any reports of bugs.
> 
> Thank-you!


Yeah that's what I was talking about, when I said that the custom colors are working. Thought you were aware of it
















The only other suggestion I have, would be to be able to type in the DPI we want.

This would "fix" a small "bug" I've found. If you're at 800 DPI for example and you barely move the slider to the left so the textbox changes to 700 and release it, it jumps back to 800.
Doesn't seem to be an issue if I want to go move it to a higher dpi.

Otherwise, no issues so far


----------



## Sam1987

This software is light-years ahead of Corsair CUE software which is badly coded unintuitive unstable CPU time heavy trash.
It's perfect. Don't change a thing.

Now focus on improving the LMB and RMB buttons. Quieter and no sticking.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> My Revel spins out now and then on the Roccat Taito 2017.
> I am a mid sens user with 30cm/360, have had it spun out few times when doing fast swipes in OW.............


That's strange.. I'm on the blue GS-R and my revel hasn't spun out once in months of usage, it's sick.

I use 800 0.5 in CS and my FK2 used to spin out all the time because I keep doing the tilt slam movement.


----------



## CorruptBE

All it needs is a designer to put some work into it. I'm not photoshop/design expert, but even I can do better (n/o, just a suggestion and I know it's a WIP).

For the less informed a good design is another checkbox to tick that helps you sell your product.

If your Revel spins out, test another surface, if it still does, it's probably RMA time. If not, I recon we sticky it in the 1st post of this thread: "Don't use a Taito"


----------



## exeandrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> All it needs is a designer to put some work into it. I'm not photoshop/design expert, but even I can do better (n/o, just a suggestion and I know it's a WIP).
> 
> For the less informed a good design is another checkbox to tick that helps you sell your product.
> 
> If your Revel spins out, test another surface, if it still does, it's probably RMA time. If not, I recon we sticky it in the 1st post of this thread: "Don't use a Taito"


simple = good design sometimes


----------



## CorruptBE

I'm not saying they need to design something bloaty. Just something that looks good.

simple =/= Making your software look like the design is a placeholder.

Hell they don't even have to change the locations of buttons. Just some button, etc design and a decent font.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## hellopppp

The software is great, lets me configure the mouse and I don't have to run it again


----------



## exeandrey

Got mine Revel today
- sensor does feels really accurate, but there is one thing,800 dpi seems to be more than 800, my ec2-a travels less distance at pad to make 360 turn at same dpi's.Revel is somehow about 15-20% higher sensitivity.
-right mouse click is good, left one got little pretrevel,but not critical at all.Do not noticing it when playing.
-side buttons should be more forward about 1 cm.Clicks of side buttons are one of the best i tried recently (ec-2a za-11 g303)
-mouse feets drag issue allmost gone away after about 30 minutes of gameplay (there is sub feets in box btw)
-scroll is good, click feels about same as ec2a.

I like that it doesnot have any distracting lights as ec2a/
Tried software,it works fine, have deleted all dpi steps and changed light at 800 dpi.

edit - Set revel to 700 dpi, its almost same as zowie's 800


----------



## Gech

I just see that revel is on massdrop. Do you think it is worth or should I save more money to get g pro?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> I just see that revel is on massdrop. Do you think it is worth or should I save more money to get g pro?


The Revel is the best mouse you can get if you're on a tight budget imo.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> I just see that revel is on massdrop. Do you think it is worth or should I save more money to get g pro?
> 
> 
> 
> The Revel is the best mouse you can get if you're on a tight budget imo.
Click to expand...

Agreed, its a great budget mouse.
I personally prefer to pay to get higher quality, but atm there is no Revel like shape with high quality like Roccat/logitech.

I do kinda hate the mousebuttons on the revel, the actual clicks are ofc not roccat or Logitech mechanical quality, and sidebuttons are mushy.
But the worst part is they are soooo loud, both M1M2 and sidebuttons.
It's annoying the s... out of me so I cannot use it.

It's ok for gaming, but for general stuff/work its just too much.


----------



## Gech

Atm i have mionix avior sk and I want to upgrade in a better sensor. Btw will I pay customs if I buy it? I live in Greece


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> Atm i have mionix avior sk and I want to upgrade in a better sensor. Btw will I pay customs if I buy it? I live in Greece


You can get it from Amazon in Europe. They are around €42 or £36 from Amazon UK which might be cheaper


----------



## Gech

it goes around 50-52 with shipping from amazon


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> it goes around 50-52 with shipping from amazon


Just get amazon prime free 30days trial on a new account so you don't pay shipping cost, at least that's what I do every month lol.


----------



## Gech

Btw which one is better white or black if your hands sweat sometimes? (I prefer visually black though)


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The glossy white becomes really grippy especially if your hands sweat, but you'll have to wipe it once every two weeks or so since there will be some gross sweat residue on there.

Haven't tried the black so I can't comment there.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> Btw which one is better white or black if your hands sweat sometimes? (I prefer visually black though)


Not sure about sweat but my hands at least get a bit oily during gaming and I have the black (matte/rubberized) version and it feels really grippy. I have had one glossy coated mouse before and I did not like it due to it feeling very sticky not very pleasant feeling. Where as with the Rubberized my fingers don't really move anywhere and it doesn't feel sticky. Feels a bit like one of those eraser gum things you were given at school.


----------



## Hejj

Every mouse has different true dpi. revel has 413.5 on 400dpi, not sure what it is at 800. use http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/dpianalyzer.html to find out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exeandrey*
> 
> but there is one thing,800 dpi seems to be more than 800, my ec2-a travels less distance at pad to make 360 turn at same dpi's.Revel is somehow about 15-20% higher /quote]


----------



## ncck

two questions

Do the current revels in stock come with the new mouse feet (that dont scratch) and do they come with a fix to the sensor shutting off if the mouse isn't in use for a minute or so?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> two questions
> 
> Do the current revels in stock come with the new mouse feet (that dont scratch) and do they come with a fix to the sensor shutting off if the mouse isn't in use for a minute or so?


I got mine 2 weeks ago from Amazon.CO.UK.
Got replacement feet in the package, and the mouse goes into standby if not moved for some time, thought It would auto update with the software but did not, have not updated manually, but I guess it fixes it.

Decided to shelf mine now though, the buttons are such a big part for me.
My KPM was a million times better on all clicks, and logitech is in another league.


----------



## DuFFor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> two questions
> 
> Do the current revels in stock come with the new mouse feet (that dont scratch) and do they come with a fix to the sensor shutting off if the mouse isn't in use for a minute or so?


they do come with the new mouse feet in a plastic bag and the old ones put on the mouse, so you can change them out if they scratch (which wasnt the case for mine, so i have a free replacement pair).
for the sensor shutting off there is a firmware update (link in the starting post of this thread) which doesnt shut it off anymore.


----------



## zeflow

Apparently my cat chewed thru my revel cord last night :[ - I have two Ceesa cables laying around, one for sensei and one for g pro. Does anyone know if these will work for the revel before I open it?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Azmath

You just have to change the wire colors accordingly to the Revel cable scheme and you are good to go. Be gentle when pulling the wires out of the conector to rearange them in order, they are fragile.


----------



## zeflow

I thought the Revel came with extra skates? There weren't any in my box.

Well, I was successful in switching my ceesa cable colors to match the revel. Tried to use the skates I pulled off, but they were "scratching" my hayate otsu.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> You just have to change the wire colors accordingly to the Revel cable scheme and you are good to go. Be gentle when pulling the wires out of the conector to rearange them in order, they are fragile.


Thanks +rep.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I thought the Revel came with extra skates? There weren't any in my box.
> 
> Well, I was successful in switching my ceesa cable colors to match the revel. Tried to use the skates I pulled off, but they were "scratching" my hayate otsu.


Did you order from US or EU amazon? Maybe there is some difference between the two regards to batches.
I ordered from amazon.co.uk and got extra skates.

Or they just missed it in your package :/


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Did you order from US or EU amazon? Maybe there is some difference between the two regards to batches.
> I ordered from amazon.co.uk and got extra skates.
> 
> Or they just missed it in your package :/


The Black REVEL has the new 0.6mm feet installed. The White REVELs batches we included the new extra 0.6mm feet because they still have the original 0.5mm feet installed.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Did you order from US or EU amazon? Maybe there is some difference between the two regards to batches.
> I ordered from amazon.co.uk and got extra skates.
> 
> Or they just missed it in your package :/
> 
> 
> 
> The Black REVEL has the new 0.6mm feet installed. The White REVELs batches we included the new extra 0.6mm feet because they still have the original 0.5mm feet installed.
Click to expand...

¨
The problem with this is that we have 0 options to mod the mouse, for example putting in a paracord like many here like.
Since there are no 3rd party feet and no way to get feet outside America it kinda sucks tbh


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Just put some good old IE 3.0 skates on?


----------



## Nivity

I rather have feet that fit instead of sticking random stuff everywhere








Not the point however, replacement feet should be possible to buy for everyone









Not a problem with "bigger" companies since there are usually someone that makes feet for the mouse like hotline, tiger, hyperglide,corepad etc.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> ¨
> The problem with this is that we have 0 options to mod the mouse, for example putting in a paracord like many here like.
> Since there are no 3rd party feet and no way to get feet outside America it kinda sucks tbh


Is the seller of the paracord on OCN and is he from EU? I think I know his user name but want to make sure.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> ¨
> The problem with this is that we have 0 options to mod the mouse, for example putting in a paracord like many here like.
> Since there are no 3rd party feet and no way to get feet outside America it kinda sucks tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the seller of the paracord on OCN and is he from EU? I think I know his user name but want to make sure.
Click to expand...

@CeeSA and yes he is from EU, Germany (hope its ok to mention since you can get that from the orderforum)
Paracord have become very popular among the mouse enthusiasts on this forum. And I know many want to swap to one regardless of mouse.
I personally refuse to use a mouse without a paracord nowdays, regardles how good the cord is


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> @CeeSA and yes he is from EU, Germany (hope its ok to mention since you can get that from the orderforum)
> Paracord have become very popular among the mouse enthusiasts on this forum. And I know many want to swap to one regardless of mouse.


Ok - thank-you! I know one of our account reps is working with Amazon UK/EU to get our items including our mouse feet to be ship and sold directly by Amazon - not sure how long or when that is going to happen. If I find out it may take awhile I may reach out to him after I get back from CES 2017 to see if he is willing to sell/include our mouse feet for paracord customers whom have REVELs.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Ok - thank-you! I know one of our account reps is working with Amazon UK/EU to get our items including our mouse feet to be ship and sold directly by Amazon - not sure how long or when that is going to happen. If I find out it may take awhile I may reach out to him after I get back from CES 2017 to see if he is willing to sell/include our mouse feet for paracord customers whom have REVELs.


That would be really nice Peter, purchasable skates would be a huge









G Pro replacement skates on it for now, but I agree Nivity..prefer the feet to actually fit the mouse. Plus I really enjoyed the stock Revel skates.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Peter where do I download the latest mouse firmware? There really should be a link on the product page of the mouse.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommando Kodiak*
> 
> Peter where do I download the latest mouse firmware? There really should be a link on the product page of the mouse.


It's on this OP in the beta firmware section there is a link to revert to the original firmware if you want.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> @CeeSA and yes he is from EU, Germany (hope its ok to mention since you can get that from the orderforum)
> Paracord have become very popular among the mouse enthusiasts on this forum. And I know many want to swap to one regardless of mouse.
> I personally refuse to use a mouse without a paracord nowdays, regardles how good the cord is


this, a thousand times.

when will manufacturers start using paracord cables? one doesn't want to have a thick, heavy cable in the way, for whoever came up with the idea that mice should use braided cables. a cable should be as light and flexible as possible , especially for light mice.


----------



## Maximillion

They can't, due to regulations and whatnot. Hence CeeSA's Cable Cartel® doing Ecsobar numbers.


----------



## Alya

I actually have to say that there's one braided cable that doesn't bother me, but seeing as anyone that frequents this forum already knows what mouse I'm going to say because I never shut up about it...well, I'll just hold my tongue there.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kinzu v1 cable.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I actually have to say that there's one braided cable that doesn't bother me, but seeing as anyone that frequents this forum already knows what mouse I'm going to say because I never shut up about it...well, I'll just hold my tongue there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Kinzu v1 cable.


Is it the same as Kinzu V2 pro?

I had one of these red in the box ever since I bought it, tried it for 5 min then put it back in the box because it was too small for me








Just tried it and its quite thin for a braided cable but quite stiff, then again its brand new.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Is it the same as Kinzu V2 pro?
> 
> I had one of these red in the box ever since I bought it, tried it for 5 min then put it back in the box because it was too small for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried it and its quite thin for a braided cable but quite stiff, then again its brand new.


Never owned a Kinzu v2 and wouldn't waste the money on one because of the insanely high click delay, so not sure.


----------



## k2015

any place where the kinzu v1 still available? is there also an black version on the kinzu v1?


----------



## Azmath

@Peter Nixeus Do you know if the massdrop sale of Revel has a batch wich comes with spare feet? If I'm going to use the mouse as a main, I will have to change the cable with a Ceesa paracord and I realy want to know if I should order new spare feet or not. Talking about the white glossy.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> @Peter Nixeus Do you know if the massdrop sale of Revel has a batch wich comes with spare feet? If I'm going to use the mouse as a main, I will have to change the cable with a Ceesa paracord and I realy want to know if I should order new spare feet or not. Talking about the white glossy.


The white REVELs will come with the spare new 0.6mm chamferred feet (it will be in a little plastic bag with a note) because it still has the 0.5mm feet installed. The black REVELs will not come with spare feet because it already has the new 0.6mm feet.


----------



## t1mch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The white REVELs will come with the spare new 0.6mm chamferred feet (it will be in a little plastic bag with a note) because it still has the 0.5mm feet installed. The black REVELs will not come with spare feet because it already has the new 0.6mm feet.


I haven't followed this thread for a while, sorry. Since when are the new 0.6mm chamferred feet available? I have bought my white Revel in September 2016. Also where/how can I get them and are they bettter?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1mch3*
> 
> I haven't followed this thread for a while, sorry. Since when are the new 0.6mm chamferred feet available? I have bought my white Revel in September 2016. Also where/how can I get them and are they bettter?


For quite some time and the info is on the first post of this thread you will find link to replacement feet, along with beta firmware info if you want to try and the new software to control DPI and your LED's.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1mch3*
> 
> I haven't followed this thread for a while, sorry. Since when are the new 0.6mm chamferred feet available? I have bought my white Revel in September 2016. Also where/how can I get them and are they bettter?


Don't think you can get replacement feet anymore. They were sent out like 2 months ago. They are only needed if your current mouse skates cause scratching issues on your mousepad.


----------



## Arizonian

http://shop.nixeus.com/product-p/nx-rmf.htm


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> scratching issues on your mousepad.


Well I received mine, but after all this time the original skates have smoothed out so it no longer happens. I'll keep the skates handy though for when I need to open this mouse for some reason.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Well I received mine, but after all this time the original skates have smoothed out so it no longer happens. I'll keep the skates handy though for when I need to open this mouse for some reason.


You mean when your paracord arrives?


----------



## MLPP

Hello,

Does anyone of you got some issues about the sensor tracking ?
Sometimes, my sensor seems laggy and i need to switch dpi to have good sensor tracking.
I already update my revel with the new firmware..

Sorry for my bad english, i'm from france.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> You mean when your paracord arrives?


Honestly, no, the Revel cable doesn't bother me. It was actually the last straw that made me say: screw it, I'm using the Revel as a main instead of the G Pro. That G Pro braided cable was annoying and I prefer the Revel's shape, probably because I've been using a Zowie AM /FK / FK2 / Sensei as main mice the past 5 years before that (Sensei Raw for precision games like CS, Zowie for speed and consistency in games like Quake/UT/...).


----------



## arcrox

I wish this mouse had lighter clicks. Otherwise, it's pretty much perfect for me. Light, great shape, sensor, price, software features, side button placement...it just feels like I'm losing precious milliseconds by needing more force to actuate the main buttons, which matters a lot in FPS games. I'm kinda wanting to look into modding this thing.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLPP*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone of you got some issues about the sensor tracking ?
> Sometimes, my sensor seems laggy and i need to switch dpi to have good sensor tracking.
> I already update my revel with the new firmware..
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, i'm from france.


I have not seen this issue before. The only problem I ever had is if I leave the mouse idle for a few minutes the sensor will go into a power saving mode and will take a second to turn back on after a movement - but I don't believe I ever had a 'laggy' sensor problem. Have you tried a different USB port or a different computer? If the problem persists you may want to try an RMA.

Wish I spoke french.. hope you can understand!


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcrox*
> 
> I wish this mouse had lighter clicks. Otherwise, it's pretty much perfect for me. Light, great shape, sensor, price, software features...it just feels like I'm losing precious milliseconds by needing more force to actuate the buttons, which matters a lot in FPS games. I'm kinda wanting to look into modding this thing.


Well the G Pro and some other offerings obviously have better clicks, but coming from Zowie Huano's I barely consider it an issue. It's also their first mice as a company, they got the basics right unlike some others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLPP*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone of you got some issues about the sensor tracking ?
> Sometimes, my sensor seems laggy and i need to switch dpi to have good sensor tracking.
> I already update my revel with the new firmware..
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, i'm from france.


Nope, works fine here. I would try to isolate the problem:

Different USB ports (different controller preferably as well)
Different game, drivers, any potential software issues
Different PC? Take it to a mate's house and test for a few hours
If it ends up showing the issue, no matter what, I'd RMA it.


----------



## arcrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Well the G Pro and some other offerings obviously have better clicks, but coming from Zowie Huano's I barely consider it an issue. It's also their first mice as a company, they got the basics right unlike some others.


I have a G Pro, G403, G303, and a G402, but am choosing to use the Revel over all of them right now, despite the click feel. That says a lot. Great job from Nixeus, overall.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLPP*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone of you got some issues about the sensor tracking ?
> Sometimes, my sensor seems laggy and i need to switch dpi to have good sensor tracking.
> I already update my revel with the new firmware..
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, i'm from france.


The only time this happened to me was when I had the mouse plugged into a USB hub. Try another USB port.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> They can't, due to regulations and whatnot. Hence CeeSA's Cable Cartel® doing Ecsobar numbers.


thanks. that's unfortunate. do you know what regulations keep them from implementing paracord, like electrical safety? or risking less complaints because of broken cables?


----------



## Maximillion

Not sure on specifics, but they likely have to comply with some type of grounding/shielding standards. Basically, major manufacturers literally can't compete with the likes of a paracord, which is a big part of the appeal. Their are some standard cables (even braided) I have no issue with though. But having paracords and spare hyperglides on deck is great when needed


----------



## dongdongdongs

Odds are if you sell a USB device, you need to attach a USB cable. And in order to be considered a USB cable you need to follow the USB standard, which requires it to be shielded (not sure if the ferrite bead is included too). So you're not likely to see it out of the box because paracord is legally not a USB cable and whoever would want to sell their off-spec USB device would probably need a few lawyers first and things would get expensive fast.

Just a guess.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dongdongdongs*
> 
> Odds are if you sell a USB device, you need to attach a USB cable. And in order to be considered a USB cable you need to follow the USB standard, which requires it to be shielded (not sure if the ferrite bead is included too). So you're not likely to see it out of the box because paracord is legally not a USB cable and whoever would want to sell their off-spec USB device would probably need a few lawyers first and things would get expensive fast.
> 
> Just a guess.


Ferrite beads are not required for USB cables, there is way too few mice with them for them to be required.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> thanks. that's unfortunate. do you know what regulations keep them from implementing paracord, like electrical safety? or risking less complaints because of broken cables?


It's FCC regulation for the USB cords - or at least one of them. Each consumer electronics or computer peripherals have at least 2-3 USA regulations we have to abide by before it can be available to to the consumer.


----------



## fnade

Any chance you can make software go by 50dpi steps, rather than 100 ? Sorry if I missed the answer somewhere before in the topic...


----------



## Gauanqh6764

.


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> They can't, due to regulations and whatnot. Hence CeeSA's Cable Cartel® doing Ecsobar numbers.


Logitech had a flexible, strong, thin and light woven cable on the G430 headset, better imho than paracord even. I have no idea why they couldn't use those on mice.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> Logitech had a great flexible, strong, thin and light cable on the G430 headset, better imho than paracord even. I have no idea why they couldn't use those on mice.


Because of us. Think back to the G400. They made its cable thinner than on the previous MX518 and many people were complaining that this is way too fragile. Therefor they switched to the way more durable one on the G Pro for example.


----------



## t0xx1k

Does the Revel come from a cheaper rebranded shell/does anyone know what it is?

I know the DM1 is a rebranded Motospeed V16 mouse with a 3360 in it.

Wondering if anyone knows what the Revel equivalent is (assuming its not a proprietary design)?


----------



## pyrexshorts

To clarify, if I use the software, I have the latest firmware correct?

I just experienced the issue where on startup the mouse felt laggy, which hasn't happened before.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrexshorts*
> 
> To clarify, if I use the software, I have the latest firmware correct?
> 
> I just experienced the issue where on startup the mouse felt laggy, which hasn't happened before.


The software doesn't include firmware. It's entirely separate.

If you just downloaded the software, you still have original firmware unless you downloaded and tried the beta firmware.

Here is the download link to the revel original firmware if you are trying beta and like to revert.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByAy91Wk4MjxQ3YtZHowd3cyc2s?usp=sharing


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The software doesn't include firmware. It's entirely separate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Once you install the software - it will over ride the firmware currently in the mouse












On another note: nice program. Looking forward to some time with 100dpi ^^


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hejj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note: nice program. Looking forward to some time with 100dpi ^^


Ah, that I missed. Thankyou for catching that.

Wonder if after loading the software what happens if you re-load the original firmware?


----------



## MLPP

What is an RMA ?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLPP*
> 
> What is an RMA ?


Dont be lazy, use google...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_merchandise_authorization


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It's FCC regulation for the USB cords - or at least one of them. Each consumer electronics or computer peripherals have at least 2-3 USA regulations we have to abide by before it can be available to to the consumer.


thanks you for clarifying that!

while sensors have matured, i've found heavy, stiff or dragging cables very annoying in many newer mice, hence my question.

imo the razer deathadder had a very thin and light cable. i have a 3G from 2007 or so, and the cable is like new, but i've also read complaints about broken cables, depends on the user i guess, anyway braiding helps you manufacturers with RMAs i guess.

i'll give a revel from amazon a try and report back.


----------



## cdcd

What's better for sweaty hands? Rubberized or glossy?


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> What's better for sweaty hands? Rubberized or glossy?


Generally it goes

Sweaty nerd = rubber
Dry handed God = matte


----------



## noyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Generally it goes
> 
> Sweaty nerd = rubber
> Dry handed God = matte


someone pls counter this
-sweaty nerd


----------



## pyrexshorts

I installed the software and updated my firmware, but I still have the issue where the mouse is unresponsive right after starting up my computer.

Can anyone help? I'm on Windows 7, and already tried several USB ports.


----------



## pran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Generally it goes
> 
> Sweaty nerd = rubber
> Dry handed God = matte


Negative, I sweat a lot and rubber is always super slippery for me.
I really prefer the old EC1 or white Nixeus Revel coating. As soon as it gets slightly wet, it sticks like glue to my hand.


----------



## Klopfer

for me with ~medium sweaty hands (







) , and Im using Handcreme







glossy is the best , it feels like glued in my Hands ...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Peter Nixeus

I don't see a thread for the MOBA. Whats the deal?




Prettiest keyboard I've ever had, Ill tell you that much









TCO


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrexshorts*
> 
> I installed the software and updated my firmware, but I still have the issue where the mouse is unresponsive right after starting up my computer.
> 
> Can anyone help? I'm on Windows 7, and already tried several USB ports.


Some people resolved this by disabling some programs at start up like MSI Afterburner and some by uninstalling Geforce Experience. We are currently looking into it at the moment. The software is still in pre-beta.


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Some people resolved this by disabling some programs at start up like MSI Afterburner and some by uninstalling Geforce Experience. We are currently looking into it at the moment. The software is still in pre-beta.


I have a few mice plugged in and the Roccat sometimes doesn't work at first. Oddly enough, the clicks will work, but the movement of the sensor won't. Then it'll kick in. I've changed USB ports and it still happens. I hope this helps you isolate the cause!


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pran*
> 
> Negative, I sweat a lot and rubber is always super slippery for me.
> I really prefer the old EC1 or white Nixeus Revel coating. As soon as it gets slightly wet, it sticks like glue to my hand.


I was only messing around.... I bit. There's of course quite a few factors at play. Generally though I think most dry handed people benefit from some gloss unless the shape is perfection for them.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pran*
> 
> Negative, I sweat a lot and rubber is always super slippery for me.
> I really prefer the old EC1 or white Nixeus Revel coating. As soon as it gets slightly wet, it sticks like glue to my hand.


And my hands are dry as hell and I prefer rubber








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Some people resolved this by disabling some programs at start up like MSI Afterburner and some by uninstalling Geforce Experience. We are currently looking into it at the moment. The software is still in pre-beta.


Running both MSI Afterburner and Geforce Experience and all fine and dandy here.


----------



## Nivity

My hands are also super dry, rubber coating prefered.

KPM, Revel sticks very well to my hand.
What my hands cannot handle is plastic like G pro, its SUUUUUUPER slippery.

Revel top coating is actually one of the best I ever felt, it feels kinda like the old kone laser.
Sides are very well and is not slipper for my hand.
However the optimal would be G403 sides then coating would be perfection.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> My hands are also super dry, rubber coating prefered.
> 
> KPM, Revel sticks very well to my hand.
> What my hands cannot handle is plastic like G pro, its SUUUUUUPER slippery.
> 
> Revel top coating is actually one of the best I ever felt, it feels kinda like the old kone laser.
> Sides are very well and is not slipper for my hand.
> However the optimal would be G403 sides then coating would be perfection.


Have same problem with you about G Pro, its like using god dam soap bar while using it.


----------



## catbuster

My hands gets sweaty after long sesions, but i sitll love revel rubber


----------



## tunelover

Need Help.

Can anyone please recommend a mouse cable from ebay that I can use to replace the one on the Revel?

I have no idea which mouse cable from ebay will work with it and I can't afford to spend ~30$ with shipping for a ceesa cable.


----------



## c0dy

Most people keep recommending the Deathadder ones on ebay. It's been linked quite a few times here. Shouldn't be too hard to find it.

Otherwise you could also make your own Ceesa/parachord cable. There are a few guides in the ceesa-thread.

Also: The only thing you'll have to pay attention to is, which JST-connector the cable has. The order of the cables can be changed easily.


----------



## guywithtwohands

Can anyone compare this to the G403 and/or the old MX518/G400 - both in terms of shape/comfort and performance.

I like the G403, but I don't like the widespread issues of rattling scroll wheel and differences between left/right mouse button, and quite frankly, I am not prepared to initiate return & replacement again and again. I also imagine it doesn't look on your Amazon account to have several returned orders (I've heard of them flagging accounts?). I'm only on my second G403, but am considering just returning it for good and buying something else.


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> Can anyone compare this to the G403 and/or the old MX518/G400 - both in terms of shape/comfort and performance.
> 
> I like the G403, but I don't like the widespread issues of rattling scroll wheel and differences between left/right mouse button, and quite frankly, I am not prepared to initiate return & replacement again and again. I also imagine it doesn't look on your Amazon account to have several returned orders (I've heard of them flagging accounts?). I'm only on my second G403, but am considering just returning it for good and buying something else.


there is nothing in common between revel and 403. why would you compare them?


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numberfive*
> 
> there is nothing in common between revel and 403. why would you compare them?


Nothing? Nothing at all? Is that your answer?

I am asking for someone who has used both to share their experience if possible.


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> Nothing? Nothing at all? Is that your answer?
> 
> I am asking for someone who has used both to share their experience if possible.


they are both PC mice made of plastic, different kind of plastic. different shape, different sensor, different buttons, different coating. different weight.

revel is ambidextrous, g400 is ergonomic and heavier. they are both good and would satisfy most people.
there was recent development in internets, it is called search engine. you can try to find reviews of both mice yourself, read through and ask real questions.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> Nothing? Nothing at all? Is that your answer?
> 
> I am asking for someone who has used both to share their experience if possible.


My Revel had a better cable than my G403 (my G403's braided cable was GARBAGE), and the button feelings were more even but a lot more stiff than on the G403, my G403 had a super mushy right click that made using the mouse a general annoyance. The Revel had better mouse feet than the G403, but both of them are pretty subpar, not really sure what else you might want to know to be honest.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Revel has a softer cable. G403 has lighter but better feeling clicks all around. Revel's side buttons feel mushy and are a bit far back for me, while the G403 has tactile and large side buttons.

Revel's lower profile results in crazy good accuracy for me since I'm a wrist/finger player mostly. G403 overall feels higher quality though.

I ended up going with the G403 since the clicks were so much nicer overall than the Revel's.


----------



## michaeldrk

Are the revel's side buttons comparably bad to the ec2-a, if you've ever used it?


----------



## costilletas

They are like a 5€ mouse but do their job. It's the crappies thing of the mouse I'd say.


----------



## the1freeMan

I see a second version of the firmware came out, did they fix the mcu timing issue?


----------



## CeeSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tunelover*
> 
> ... I can't afford to spend ~30$ with shipping for a ceesa cable.


where did you get this (wrong) number from?


----------



## Azmath

Ceesa, is you google docs form still working? I'm waiting for my revel from massdrop and since it will be a while i was thinking about ordering another paracord for it.


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The white REVELs will come with the spare new 0.6mm chamferred feet (it will be in a little plastic bag with a note) because it still has the 0.5mm feet installed. The black REVELs will not come with spare feet because it already has the new 0.6mm feet.


I just got my white revel from Amazon and sadly there are no extra feet included.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realex*
> 
> I just got my white revel from Amazon and sadly there are no extra feet included.


There may be a few units in distribution that does not have it due to how they process through inventory for orders. Which Amazon did you get it from?


----------



## Hackshot

Sorry if that has all already been answered multiple times, but I looked at the OP and couldn't find clear answers to my doubts.

Have the feet that come installed on the mice changed since launch? Is the dragging problem thus solved? Did that happen for all models? If not, where can I buy to guarantee good feet?

Does the mouse still go into some kind of "sleep mode" when not moved for some time, or, more worryingly, for other unknown reasons, or has that been corrected by firmware?

Those things are holding me back from buying the mouse.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackshot*
> 
> Sorry if that has all already been answered multiple times, but I looked at the OP and couldn't find clear answers to my doubts.
> 
> Have the feet that come installed on the mice changed since launch? Is the dragging problem thus solved? Did that happen for all models? If not, where can I buy to guarantee good feet?
> 
> Does the mouse still go into some kind of "sleep mode" when not moved for some time, or, more worryingly for other unknown reasons or has that been corrected by firmware?
> 
> Those things are holding me back from buying the mouse.


The Black version comes with the new, thicker mousefeet installed. The white version (which I own) has the stock feet but comes with the newer ones as a replacement set. But I have not changed them because I don't have any problems on my QCK Limited mousepad. No scratching, no dragging.

After I've booted my PC today, the mouse felt a little slow at the beginning. But that could be a human error.


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> After I've booted my PC today, the mouse felt a little slow at the beginning. But that could be a human error.


It is a known problem, they seems to be working on it.


----------



## Zhuni

All 4 units I bought came with extra feet. All the extra feet are thinner then stock resulting in lower in game sens to get the right cm/360. Also the feel of the worn in stock are nicer for me then the extra feet which have higher friction. If you can get pass the sharp edges and wear them in a bit. I just put 3.0 hypers on though instead which is better then both


----------



## Leopardi

I wish this was available in my country. Can't get an ambidextrous 336x as the G Pro was a dud because of the light buttons


----------



## OptimusToaster

Although the software needs some work, I was able to set turn off the lights and set the DPI to 1600 very quickly. Nearly perfect mouse now - thanks.


----------



## Hackshot

Ok, I hadn't actually clicked on the Nixeus site firmware page, only read the post that's quoted on the OP. Seems like both of the problems I mentioned have been addressed, feet kinda, and rest mode by the firmware updates!

Buying soon!


----------



## dipanzan

I got an extra pair of feet with my White Revel. Are those better than the stock(default) ones? There's a faint scraping on the pad with the current ones, kinda annoying at times. Should I replace them with the extra ones in the box? Are they any smoother/different?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I got an extra pair of feet with my White Revel. Are those better than the stock(default) ones? There's a faint scraping on the pad with the current ones, kinda annoying at times. Should I replace them with the extra ones in the box? Are they any smoother/different?


They are thicker and have a slight bevel to the edge I believe. They were originally included to fix the scraping issue.

So yes, if your mouse scrapes on your mousepad, swap the feet.


----------



## tunelover

@peter both my revels automatically activate mouse wheel down every 30 mins or so. I use Mouse wheel down for jump in cs:go and i died plenty of times already because i automatically jump during a gun fight. can this be fixed with a software update?
thanks


----------



## Some Tech Nub

^^^ lol seems a bit too complex for me. Replacing spray control skill with a script is kinda dumb imo. You're supposed to play the game, not the mouse LOL.


----------



## Leopardi

So anyone here who have experienced the ultra light RMB from G Pro, and then bought this? Do the buttons have the same problem?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

From what I've read, people have been reporting pretty stiff clicks, almost zowie like iirc.


----------



## frunction

I don't think they're stiff at all, nowhere near Zowie. Mine had a little pretravel so I did the sticker fix, but the click force itself is fine.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tunelover*
> 
> @peter both my revels automatically activate mouse wheel down every 30 mins or so. I use Mouse wheel down for jump in cs:go and i died plenty of times already because i automatically jump during a gun fight. can this be fixed with a software update?
> thanks


Try to fix it with the software update or any of the two firmware that you can find here:

http://www.nixeus.com/revel_firmware/

If you use the software it will over ride any firmware installed. So I suggest trying the newest firmware first before downloading and using the software.

If none of them resolves the issue please contact [email protected]


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The stiffs on here are rather stiff when compared to the G403/G Pro. You should have no issues imo.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tunelover*
> 
> @peter both my revels automatically activate mouse wheel down every 30 mins or so. I use Mouse wheel down for jump in cs:go and i died plenty of times already because i automatically jump during a gun fight. can this be fixed with a software update?
> thanks


Used over 20 gaming mice and all of them cause me to misjump because of the scroll wheel, so it's not the revel only..

I'm using an autohotkey script to make it so only 2 scrolls in a row make you jump while single scrolls don't: 




Haven't misjumped in months and scroll still works for bhopping..


----------



## syrell

waiting for nixeus with g1 or sica shape


----------



## penskuzzi

Where can i buy extra set of mouse feet inside Europe? Mine has too much scratches on bottom and its barely usable anymore and i need replacement for it.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Where can i buy extra set of mouse feet inside Europe? Mine has too much scratches on bottom and its barely usable anymore and i need replacement for it.


You can't, sadly.
They are working on it but who knows when that will happen.


----------



## penskuzzi

FeelsBadMan


----------



## penskuzzi

Welp i have to use sensei feet on it and my sensitivity is all FK up now so rip AIM.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Welp i have to use sensei feet on it and my sensitivity is all FK up now so rip AIM.


I'm currently working on and waiting for approval to hopefully have some one offer our REVEL's mouse feet in UK/EU since Amazon direct is taking a bit longer than expected. I should have an answer before the end of the week.


----------



## gourami

i just ordered a revel from amazon uk a few hours ago, should i expect it to come with extra feet or no?


----------



## Azmath

Depending which one you ordered. If it's the white version, I believe Peter said those are the ones that had problems and come with spare feet. The black version has no problems regarding skates scratching on the mousepad. But, I think there is one recent post here where someone said he bought a white glossy from Amazon.uk and it came with no spare feet.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gourami*
> 
> i just ordered a revel from amazon uk a few hours ago, should i expect it to come with extra feet or no?


The black ones do not because the new feet are already installed. The white ones come with spare feet in case you do encounter the issue with your mouse pad - not everyone experience this but we include it in the white one because it still has the original feet. Depending on the age of the inventory in distribution the white one may not include the spare feet (I think about less than 20 white ones in the wild).


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The black ones do not because the new feet are already installed. The white ones come with spare feet in case you do encounter the issue with your mouse pad - not everyone experience this but we include it in the white one because it still has the original feet. Depending on the age of the inventory in distribution the white one may not include the spare feet (I think about less than 20 white ones in the wild).


You should had kept that spare feet as feature, since it helps for longevity like mine and original mouse feet went bad and made mouse almost completely useless to use... I had lan to play next week and i have no options to even get a new feet for mouse. New feet wasn't compatible to mouse so rip and had to use old mouse for lan.


----------



## Grino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The black ones do not because the new feet are already installed. The white ones come with spare feet in case you do encounter the issue with your mouse pad - not everyone experience this but we include it in the white one because it still has the original feet. Depending on the age of the inventory in distribution the white one may not include the spare feet (I think about less than 20 white ones in the wild).


Thats weird, got my rubberized black Revel from Amazon UK last month and spare feet were included. Though default installed feet looked different than those beveled spare ones, but I did not have scratching issue with default ones on QcK+


----------



## sjzorilla

got a white glossy revel and a matte dm1 pro s coming in the mail soon. Not too sure what sort of coating I like, and the revel and dm1 look identical to me anyway. Will be interesting to see which I prefer


----------



## NihilBoy

I got the white version from amazon.it and didn't come with the spare feet, not a problem since it doesn't scratch my mousepad (the xxl aukey i don't know honestly if it will in another), though i find it a bother that everyday when i start my pc the mouse feels unresponsive and sometimes the clicks won't even go through, i think i found this problem when i download the new version of the firmware (because at first i didn't really realize this and had base one) so this morning after getting the same problem again i just went back to the normal firmware and now the sensor is fine and clicks too


----------



## Leopardi

Anyone have had this happening to the black revel?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Anyone have had this happening to the black revel?


Mine is still like brand new. I've had it for 2 months or so.


----------



## gourami

just received the mouse. first impressions are really good, my aim already seems better compared with when i used the g pro, it feels more natural to aim. the only thing i dont enjoy coming from a logitech are the buttons, i dont care about the side ones but i wish m1 and m2 felt better.

anyways ill keep testing the mouse for now but it seems really good!

btw, i installed the software and when i click the dpi button it changes the led color, and then i set another color in software and the dpi jumps to 12k. this is probably documented already but i didnt read much of the topic sry


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gourami*
> 
> just received the mouse. first impressions are really good, my aim already seems better compared with when i used the g pro, it feels more natural to aim. the only thing i dont enjoy coming from a logitech are the buttons, i dont care about the side ones but i wish m1 and m2 felt better.
> 
> anyways ill keep testing the mouse for now but it seems really good!
> 
> btw, i installed the software and when i click the dpi button it changes the led color, and then i set another color in software and the dpi jumps to 12k. this is probably documented already but i didnt read much of the topic sry


How is the button stiffness feeling compared to the g pro, can you easily rest your finger on m1 and m2? I don't care about slightly "worse" feel, I just need a 3360 mouse with buttons that don't click on their own.


----------



## skajohyros

They won't click on their own.


----------



## gourami

yeah i can rest the fingers on the buttons with no problem, although i only misclicked m2 on g pro. another thing that i forgot, the mouse actually feels lighter than the gpro, maybe because of the cable (i dont have bungee)


----------



## rugi

Do I need to scrape off the old skates before putting on the new ones, or do they stack on top of the old?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> Do I need to scrape off the old skates before putting on the new ones, or do they stack on top of the old?


I'd recommend taking old ones off. Since the lift off distance is already pretty low.. stacking another pair on top of old ones might make it so your sensor won't track any movements.


----------



## kiz3r

Thought I'd post my thoughts having now just received my second Revel. Other mice I own and I've been using recently - Finalmouse TP, Zowie FK FK2 and Logitech G Pro.

So I originally bought A black Revel last week. I absolutely loved the shape of it but I had a few gripes.

Firstly, while the mouse did feel solid enough, it also, as you'd expect, felt fairly cheap. But that's fine as so does the Finalmouse TP that I was using previously and that's a £60 mouse. I'll take a light/cheap mouse over a heavy but premium feel.

Another issue I had was with the coating on the black Revel being way too slippery particularly when you have dry hands and it made the mouse hard to grip - it just didn't feel comfortable to do fast swipes. You'll be fine if you're someone who has constantly sweating hands.

Now the main issue I had was with M1 and M2. They were very inconsistent. M1 had a lot of pre-travel but it was ok. However, M2 had zero pre-travel and the actuation was instant but also so light that I couldn't even rest my finger on it without accidentally pressing it. It was a lot lighter than M1 and every time I'd swipe I'd press it. It was even lighter than the switches on the Logitech G Pro!

In the end (and after reading this thread) I decided this can't be right and I decided to order another. This time I went for the white version. It arrived today and WOW, what a difference!! M1 and M2 are perfect, they have no pre-travel, they both require just the right amount of pressure and actuate instantly. The glossy coating sticks to your hand. The 0.5mm feet that came on it don't scratch either so I have a spare set of feet. Dare I say they help increase the LOD very very slightly too. Personally I found the LOD a touch too low on the Revel but it seems like the slightly thinner feet may have helped a little.

So in conclusion - the white Revel I have now is almost perfection. The side buttons could do with being a bit further forward but that aside - I love it.


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How is the button stiffness feeling compared to the g pro, can you easily rest your finger on m1 and m2? I don't care about slightly "worse" feel, I just need a 3360 mouse with buttons that don't click on their own.


Ready my post above. The clicks on my second (white) revel are perfect. No accidental clicks like the G Pro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gourami*
> 
> yeah i can rest the fingers on the buttons with no problem, although i only misclicked m2 on g pro. another thing that i forgot, the mouse actually feels lighter than the gpro, maybe because of the cable (i dont have bungee)


Mouse is definitely lighter than the G Pro. Feels a bit heavier than the Finalmouse though


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I'd recommend taking old ones off. Since the lift off distance is already pretty low.. stacking another pair on top of old ones might make it so your sensor won't track any movements.


Thanks. Just got em in the mail today and they are buttery smooth compared to the ones they shipped with. So smooth I swapped my G403 out for it haha.


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> There may be a few units in distribution that does not have it due to how they process through inventory for orders. Which Amazon did you get it from?


Amazon.de


----------



## sjzorilla

any chance the revel will be available in australia again? mwave have gotten rid of it or something, and i snatched a white glossy one while i could be less than impressed with the coating and build quality of glossy top mice, really wanna grab a matte black to match my dm1 pro s


----------



## Straszy

So have that mouse now and it have less issues than dm1 pro s, very very good rmb nut lmb had pre-travel... I just removed side buttons and the problen with pretravel distance was gone... I think to avoid this problem is just to make top part of the shell more solid and change side buttons, its even hard to put 'en back on right place and easy to damage them...





And in device manager when i plug revel there's second "mouse"


----------



## cdcd

So I wanted to check the Revel availability here in Germany today only to see that it's gone from Amazon as well as from all the webshops I've checked. It's not even listed on Geizhals anymore. Availability in the UK is still intact though. Does anybody know what's up with that?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> So I wanted to check the Revel availability here in Germany today only to see that it's gone from Amazon as well as from all the webshops I've checked. It's not even listed on Geizhals anymore. Availability in the UK is still intact though. Does anybody know what's up with that?


It should be active now or soon, but inventory is low.


----------



## Stadtpirat

i buy 3x revel in white on amazon germany.
its availble

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01HHH74K2/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1486417013&sr=1&keywords=revell


----------



## Nivity

Both the Final mouse Scream and the DM1 Pro S is now available on Swedish retailer https://www.maxgaming.se/
Also available on their stores in Norway and Finland.

It's great to see them reaching out and offering these smaller brands, but Nixeus is missing








Still no news on feet either for the Revel I guess for EU buyers.

Anyway, the revel is still actually one of the best shapes of a mouse ever for me.
But the quality holds it back, clicks are loud and quite bad compared to better omrons like KPM, and ofc logitechs mechanical.
The side buttons are also very loud and hollow.

Scroll is fine.
Coating amazing.
Size is perfect, its slightly shorter then sensei/dm1 which is a sweet spot for me personally.

Hope for a revisited version of the revel with improved clicks.

Reason I love the KPM is not just the shape (its the main reason) but the quality feel of everything else, clicks, scroll etc makes it a complete package.
Clicks are what holds me back mainly from the Revel.


----------



## SmashTV

If recent reports are any indications, the newer builds have better clicks.

Not sure what you can do to it currently considering the feet thing. Also an early adopter, I was going to clip or sand the plastic edges from a photo posted here and see if it helps the clicking any.

G403 has spoiled clicking. I still find my Revel fine in that regard but knowing how much better it can be keeps me from committing.


----------



## gourami

after some more days of using this mouse, my only gripe is that sometimes the left mouse button feels like it sticks a bit when pressed a certain way. I read about a fix but couldn't find what I needed to do. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## dipanzan

Will there be an upgraded firmware/software in the near future?


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> There are these edges on the shell switch prod thingy:
> 
> These edges rub on the microswitch and make the main buttons feel scratchy, sticky, and generally terrible if you're pressing a bit off center on the shell.
> 
> I've cut the edges off with a knife and the button feel improved dramatically. It's still not G303 etc. level of button satisfaction but it's not a complete turd cake that it was before.
> 
> Also the black thing that sticks into the switch prods is a bit too long and sometimes catches on the prod in motion. 1mm less and it would be perfect size.
> 
> Keep this in mind Nixeus if you're going to be doing a similar design on your new project mouse and/or if you're going to be making revisions to the current Revel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gourami*
> 
> after some more days of using this mouse, my only gripe is that sometimes the left mouse button feels like it sticks a bit when pressed a certain way. I read about a fix but couldn't find what I needed to do. Can someone point me in the right direction?


This worked for me. I haven't seen any more members trying this method. Some have had troubles with the mouse button scratching the section around the mouse wheel, so they sanded the mouse button side where it scratches. Either way, you need to open up the mouse and search where the problem lies in your particular case.


----------



## arcrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> This worked for me. I haven't seen any more members trying this method. Some have had troubles with the mouse button scratching the section around the mouse wheel, so they sanded the mouse button side where it scratches. Either way, you need to open up the mouse and search where the problem lies in your particular case.


I tried this tonight, filing off the protruding edges from the switch prongs on my Revel, and now the buttons are stuck in the actuated position. Acknowledging this as an assumed risk and entirely my fault, let it be a word of caution to anyone who wants to play around and doesn't know exactly what they're doing. It doesn't look like there's much room to play with for any level of imprecision.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It should be active now or soon, but inventory is low.


I have g pro g403 scream1 3360 sensor series mouse.
Now I am considering purchasing nixeus revel and nixeus pads.
I have difficulty in exchanging or refunding goods because I receive goods in Korea, so I want to know what qc of revel is and know exactly when pads are available from Amazon.


----------



## zeflow

The only Revel I've had didn't have issues, pretty sure they qc is pretty good but I can't speak for everyone.


----------



## realex

are there any third party feet that can fit well on the revel? i want to solder in other switched but i can't open it since i don't have replacement feet and can't get any outside the us.


----------



## c0dy

The best "universal" feet are G1/MX300 ones.

See these hyperglides for example.


They can be used one pretty much any mouse. Except on the G502/G303 around the sensor for example.


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> The best "universal" feet are G1/MX300 ones.
> 
> See these hyperglides for example.
> 
> 
> They can be used one pretty much any mouse. Except on the G502/G303 around the sensor for example.


have you tried these on a revel? i don't wanna mess up the glide since it's heaven on an artisan raiden and pretty much the only optival mouse that works flawlessly on it.


----------



## c0dy

No I haven't on the Rival. I've made my own feet out of teflonsheets with a regular office-punch. So about the same size.

I've used these on a few different mice. G303, Roccat KPM and a few others. Never had any issues. So I'd assume these should work just fine.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realex*
> 
> have you tried these on a revel? i don't wanna mess up the glide since it's heaven on an artisan raiden and pretty much the only optival mouse that works flawlessly on it.


I use 8 of "these" on the DA:E, G403 and G900. And i use other hyperglides on other mice too. Whatever hyperglides on whatever mouse the glide feels identical to me.


----------



## kiz3r

So after about a week or so the second Revel I ordered (glossy) has developed a strange flex in the shell on the right side of the mouse that sometimes makes a squeaky noise and means RMB almost has a double-click feel to it.

Also now that I have worn in the teflon feet and the textured effect has almost gone, there is way too much friction and it feels so slow on my Qck heavy, almost to the point of being sticky . It's even slower on the pad than my year old FK which has similar but bigger feet than the Revel. I noticed the cord doesn't help this issue as it has a very rubberised texture to it which creates extra unneeded drag. People compared it to the Zowie cable but the only similarity is that it's rubber, the feel is very different.

I'm going to have to return it but I'm going to try one more time. I've now ordered my third Revel because I love the weight/balance/shape too much! Fingers crossed I get a good one, and then I guess I'll have to either change mouse pads or get some different feet,


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> I use 8 of "these" on the DA:E, G403 and G900. And i use other hyperglides on other mice too. Whatever hyperglides on whatever mouse the glide feels identical to me.


Do you know where can you get them from in the EU? I couldn't find anywhere that stocked G1/MX300 ones


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Do you know where can you get them from in the EU? I couldn't find anywhere that stocked G1/MX300 ones


http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=home
webshop , the delivery to EU/Germany is OK ...


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Do you know where can you get them from in the EU? I couldn't find anywhere that stocked G1/MX300 ones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=home
> webshop , the delivery to EU/Germany is OK ...


exactly.


----------



## kiz3r

Thanks, found them. I had gone to their website but clicked on the esportstore that they link at the bottom of that page


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Thanks, found them. I had gone to their website but clicked on the esportstore that they link at the bottom of that page


You're welcome!


----------



## Hackshot

Finally got my hands on a Nixeus Revel, and after playing with it for a couple hours in QL I just wanted to say here that none of the things that were worrying me before showed up and that the mouse is pretty much perfect to me!

Don't feel the buttons are stiff at all and the build seems pretty solid(when shaken it makes no sound), really satisfied with my product.

Only way this could be better is if the finalized version of the driver incorporated QL accel parameters like this driver by povohat: 




cheers!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It should be active now or soon, but inventory is low.


Amazon UK is now out of stock of black revels, can you say when more would be available?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Amazon UK is now out of stock of black revels, can you say when more would be available?


More should be available in the next few days.


----------



## Azmath

So, I finally got my copy of Nixeus Revel (amazon uk, glossy white). First impression is really good. Overall, the Revel seems to be a little smaller in size (or so it feels) compared to DM1 Pro I had couple of months ago before selling it, but my first impression is that it fits my needs better. DM1 Pro sometimes felt too big, and not that gripy when trying to lift it. This one sticks to my hand like it's glued. Only played with it for like 10 minutes after I changed the cable with a paracord and installed the spare feet (yes, I had the scratching problem, but now it's gone) and my aim felt better. Before, I used a Gpro that I liked for the first 1-2 months of use, but those god damn sensitive clicks and the egg shape started to annoy me and my aim felt worst and worst. I didn't want to buy the DM1 ProS because of the problems it has, so, as like voting in Romania, I picked the lesser evil, and I don't regret it. Only downside of this mouse is that right click has a good amount of pretravel, but I don't use it too much (not awping in CS:GO, and in Overwatch It doesn't bother me). Left click is acting like it should, no problems there, sensor feels great. The flicks I got in HSmod in 10 minutes made me hate myself for not buying this one earlier. I can say that Nixeus did a realy good job with their first mouse.


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> So, I finally got my copy of Nixeus Revel (amazon uk, glossy white). First impression is really good. Overall, the Revel seems to be a little smaller in size (or so it feels) compared to DM1 Pro I had couple of months ago before selling it, but my first impression is that it fits my needs better. DM1 Pro sometimes felt too big, and not that gripy when trying to lift it. This one sticks to my hand like it's glued. Only played with it for like 10 minutes after I changed the cable with a paracord and installed the spare feet (yes, I had the scratching problem, but now it's gone) and my aim felt better. Before, I used a Gpro that I liked for the first 1-2 months of use, but those god damn sensitive clicks and the egg shape started to annoy me and my aim felt worst and worst. I didn't want to buy the DM1 ProS because of the problems it has, so, as like voting in Romania, I picked the lesser evil, and I don't regret it. Only downside of this mouse is that right click has a good amount of pretravel, but I don't use it too much (not awping in CS:GO, and in Overwatch It doesn't bother me). Left click is acting like it should, no problems there, sensor feels great. The flicks I got in HSmod in 10 minutes made me hate myself for not buying this one earlier. I can say that Nixeus did a realy good job with their first mouse.


You can fix the pre-travel by opening it up and adding a layer or two of electrical tape or a sticker to the part of the shell that presses the switch.


----------



## Azmath

The pre-travel might be my fault. I think the buttons were nice when i received it, before opening it up and changing the cable. If it will bother me much, I will try opening it again and see what can be done. Thank you for the info. I'm still at work, I can hardly wait to get home and play with it a little bit more. God how I missed a good and confrtable shape ...


----------



## 508859

I was generally happy with the mouse, but something felt a bit off. And just today I've spotted something unexpected - while I was slowly dragging my cursor on the screen, every now and then cursor was shift very few pixels back and forth. I was able to reproduce it quite easily. I had the latest firmware and installed software after that, switch from 500hz to 1k with same result. None of my other mice have this kind of issue.

Has anyone seen something like that?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Maybe check for lens or sensor rattle?


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Maybe check for lens or sensor rattle?


this was my first thought, but I experience this when I'm moving so slowly, that nothing would rattle. And when I shake it, nothing rattle as well.

I can reproduce this while just trying to trace slowly some lines or circles in browser, it is not consistent, but noticeable.


----------



## ncck

With the firmware here: http://www.nixeus.com/revel_firmware/

When it says to change to 500hz mode, do you have to press and hold those buttons while plugging it in - or just press them? Just curious cause I don't want to accidentally swap to 500hz randomly

It says it here "• Added 500 Hz Polling Rate setting:
To switch to 500 Hz Polling Rate - Press the middle Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button. To change back to 1000 Hz Polling Rate, Press the middle Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button."


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> With the firmware here: http://www.nixeus.com/revel_firmware/
> 
> When it says to change to 500hz mode, do you have to press and hold those buttons while plugging it in - or just press them? Just curious cause I don't want to accidentally swap to 500hz randomly
> 
> It says it here "• Added 500 Hz Polling Rate setting:
> To switch to 500 Hz Polling Rate - Press the middle Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button. To change back to 1000 Hz Polling Rate, Press the middle Mouse Wheel Button + Front Side Button."


With the mouse already connected you just press those buttons at the same time. To change back to 1000Hz Polling Rate you press it again.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## MFlow

I received my revel.
Once out of the way, I simply checked whether it was bad or not.
I have confirmed that there are no extra Teflon feet in the white revel package.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> I received my revel.
> Once out of the way, I simply checked whether it was bad or not.
> I have confirmed that there are no extra Teflon feet in the white revel package.


From amazon.co.uk? Can you confirm the clicks are good on both, they won't actuate while you rest fingers on the buttons?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> From amazon.co.uk? Can you confirm the clicks are good on both, they won't actuate while you rest fingers on the buttons?


The Revel won't. It has stiffer clicks. If that's the only thing you're worried about go ahead and order it because just resting your finger won't actuate the switch.


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> The Revel won't. It has stiffer clicks. If that's the only thing you're worried about go ahead and order it because just resting your finger won't actuate the switch.


Not necessarily true. I've had 3 different Revel's and one had an extremely light M2 that you could barely rest your hand on, and the other one I sent back also had a very light M2. The one I'm using has two quite hard to click buttons.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> From amazon.co.uk? Can you confirm the clicks are good on both, they won't actuate while you rest fingers on the buttons?


I have only received the goods and are in other provinces, so I can check them next week.
If you have a problem with the product, you can report it to Peter or apply for a product exchange via Amazon.
I have difficulty in what to do because I receive a goods in Korea if goods have a problem with the product.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Do you know where can you get them from in the EU? I couldn't find anywhere that stocked G1/MX300 ones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nixeus-revel-optical-gaming-mouse-pmw3360?mode=guest_open
> 
> Is this an unreleased mousepad?
> 
> Dimensions? Thickness? What sort of rubber backing does it have? Surface material/weave?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1622655/nixeus-type-r-high-performance-gaming-mouse-pad


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nixeus-revel-optical-gaming-mouse-pmw3360?mode=guest_open
> 
> Is this an unreleased mousepad?
> 
> Dimensions? Thickness? What sort of rubber backing does it have? Surface material/weave?


That MassDrop rendered picture makes the mouse pad look smaller that it is.

Here is the actual size of the REVEL on the mouse pad:



Mouse Pad Specifications:

• Size: 450mm x 350mm x 3.5mm (17.72" x 13.80" x 0.157")
• Material: Cloth (micro-woven)
• Non-slip rubber base for stability on any desktop surface.
• Stitched Borders: Stitching along the edges of the mouse pad to ensures it will never fray or peel.
• Warranty: 1 Year Limited Warranty

I'm going to do a give away soon for these Mouse Pads as a thank-you to the OCN forums and tech community.


----------



## OptimusToaster

I bought the white mouse from Amazon UK a few months ago and the middle mouse button has become somewhat unreliable.

Would it be possible to get it exchanged for the Black version? Or is that for Amazon to decide?


----------



## CorruptBE

Unreliable in terms of clicking? Scrolling?

The only issue I have with the scroll is that actuation is a bit to soon or to sensitive when scrolling up/down (especially down). Pressing onto the button often causes unwanted scrolls. Though this seems to happen on other mice too.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Not necessarily true. I've had 3 different Revel's and one had an extremely light M2 that you could barely rest your hand on, and the other one I sent back also had a very light M2. The one I'm using has two quite hard to click buttons.


Were they white or black? I remember with the Zowie AM there was a consesus that the white glossy shell had lighter buttons for some reason, wonder if it applies with the Revel too.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Were they white or black? I remember with the Zowie AM there was a consesus that the white glossy shell had lighter buttons for some reason, wonder if it applies with the Revel too.


I think that would be down to the layers of coating the black AM had versus the gloss of the white AM.

The black Revel appears to have very little layers of coating, thus would make it not as resistant to bending.


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Were they white or black? I remember with the Zowie AM there was a consesus that the white glossy shell had lighter buttons for some reason, wonder if it applies with the Revel too.


One white. One black. Both very light RMB


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> One white. One black. Both very light RMB


Gosh, I really hope I'll get a proper one as amazon restocks the black ones. Just spent 4 months trying to RMA the G Pro, always got one with ultra light RMB. And now reports of it happening with the Revel as well...


----------



## kiz3r

Got my Hyperglide's today and the mouse now flies! Love it. The ones that come with the revel, once worn in, become way too slow for my liking making small adjustments quite difficult.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Got my Hyperglide's today and the mouse now flies! Love it. The ones that come with the revel, once worn in, become way too slow for my liking making small adjustments quite difficult.


Can you post some pictures please!


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Can you post some pictures please!


Sure.


----------



## blobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> The ones that come with the revel, once worn in, become way too slow for my liking making small adjustments quite difficult.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this o.o


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this o.o


And I'm glad it's not just me! I thought they were pretty good until a week later and I'd worn them in. Do you use a cloth pad?


----------



## gene-z

Anyone have any pictures comparing this to the FK1 or FK2?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The Nixeus EDG Type-R Gaming Mouse Pad giveaway is now live in the Freebies forum if anyone wants to enter:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623752/giveaway-nixeus-edg-type-r-high-performance-gaming-mouse-pad/

Good luck!


----------



## Melan

I'd enter but pad is tiny









Although I'm using 42x33 artisan atm


----------



## kiz3r

Just FYI - there may well be skates available from Hyperglide to fit the Revel soon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone have any pictures comparing this to the FK1 or FK2?


I'll post some tomorrow if I remember on


----------



## ncck

I don't understand why nobody has contracted hyper glide to make their skates stock on a mouse.. seems really logical for a gaming mouse but I guess expense??

Like if I was making mice I would have partnered with that dude years ago. Where did you hear about revel hypers, email? I know g403/dae/za13 have them coming


----------



## pez

Been looking at this mouse off and on due to my love for the Rival 100 and Kinzu V2 shape. Do the feet share similar size or...? I'm sure it's been asked, but I do have some spare feet for the Kinzu I believe.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Just FYI - there may well be skates available from Hyperglide to fit the Revel soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone have any pictures comparing this to the FK1 or FK2?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some tomorrow if I remember on
Click to expand...

"soon"
I doubt it will ever happen.
Hyperglide takes forever to make feet for a mouse.
Next mouse is Z13, after that G403 and DA elite, and those 2 latter we are talking months and months.
They are "thinking" about Finalmouse, which will be after all those months, Revel is not even on the plans.

And Nixeus still have not replacement feet for the mouse for purchase outside US, that is one of the reasons I put mine away, I tried using hyperglide G pro feet but it felt off, prefer stock fitted feet.


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Been looking at this mouse off and on due to my love for the Rival 100 and Kinzu V2 shape. Do the feet share similar size or...? I'm sure it's been asked, but I do have some spare feet for the Kinzu I believe.


Yeah, top feet are similar to the kinzu. Bottom feet are similar to the old rival. Not tested yet but I'll let you know when I do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> "soon"
> I doubt it will ever happen.
> Hyperglide takes forever to make feet for a mouse.
> Next mouse is Z13, after that G403 and DA elite, and those 2 latter we are talking months and months.
> They are "thinking" about Finalmouse, which will be after all those months, Revel is not even on the plans.
> 
> And Nixeus still have not replacement feet for the mouse for purchase outside US, that is one of the reasons I put mine away, I tried using hyperglide G pro feet but it felt off, prefer stock fitted feet.


We'll see. The MX-2's hyperglides I have on work great. Perhaps the G Pro feet having a thickness of 0.85mm didn't help? MX-2's are only 0.5mm


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Yeah, top feet are similar to the kinzu. Bottom feet are similar to the old rival. Not tested yet but I'll let you know when I do.
> We'll see. The MX-2's hyperglides I have on work great. Perhaps the G Pro feet having a thickness of 0.85mm didn't help? MX-2's are only 0.5mm


Interesting. I have feet for both of those mice....I'll see if I can't dig them out.


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone have any pictures comparing this to the FK1 or FK2?


Not the best lighting in this room but it gives you an idea. Oh and it's an FK2


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Not the best lighting in this room but it gives you an idea. Oh and it's an FK2


I see a G Pro there as well, can you put it next to the Revel and take pic?


----------



## Nivity

Ye G pro hyperglide feels like ass on Revel.
I guess I need to try 6 small hyperglide feet so I can cover the feet.

This is why buying a mouse from a small company sucks, you can not get any replacement feet.
No 3rd party manufacture makes feet for it, the company itself does not sell it outside 1 market.

Just sad


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Ye G pro hyperglide feels like ass on Revel.
> I guess I need to try 6 small hyperglide feet so I can cover the feet.
> 
> This is why buying a mouse from a small company sucks, you can not get any replacement feet.
> No 3rd party manufacture makes feet for it, the company itself does not sell it outside 1 market.
> 
> Just sad


Yeah, you want the little MX-2 hypers. You only need to use 4 though, no need for 6. But I'd wait until my delivery arrives from hyperglide as there may be another solution


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Ye G pro hyperglide feels like ass on Revel.
> I guess I need to try 6 small hyperglide feet so I can cover the feet.
> 
> This is why buying a mouse from a small company sucks, you can not get any replacement feet.
> No 3rd party manufacture makes feet for it, the company itself does not sell it outside 1 market.
> 
> Just sad


No need to use 6. 4 are enough. Also you can just make your own hyperglides. Buy teflon sheets, cut and sandpaper them yourself. Way cheaper and works perfectly fine.


----------



## CorruptBE

More comparison pictures (very similar to Kana / FK2 with a slightly more pronounced back):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I'll see if I can take a few pictures but I g2 go somewhere in 2 hours at the other end of Belgium.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Revel just has a bit more of a pronounced rear.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Yeah, you want the little MX-2 hypers. You only need to use 4 though, no need for 6. But I'd wait until my delivery arrives from hyperglide as there may be another solution


Doesn't sound good if they are 0.5mm, and Nixeus had to fix the skates from 0.5mm to 0.6mm.


----------



## c0dy

Well I'm using my own Hyperglides now with the Revel and the whole sheet is 195 x 195 x 0,5 mm.

So also 0.5mm and works perfectly fine. No scratching or LoD-issues.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> So also 0.5mm and works perfectly fine. No scratching or LoD-issues.


Doesn't the adhesive usually account for the other 0.1mm to make it 0.6mm total?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> Doesn't the adhesive usually account for the other 0.1mm to make it 0.6mm total?


From what I have seen.

I like 0.6mm or thicker -- not counting the adhesive.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> Doesn't the adhesive usually account for the other 0.1mm to make it 0.6mm total?


Could be. The tape I used does not have any measurements for it's thickness. I guess I could stick a few pieces of it together until I get a similar thickness as the teflon itself.

From just looking at it, it seems to be thinner than the one on the stock feet. Could also be imagination though.

Here's probably the best comparison I can give atm.
The green is a 1.5mm guitar pick vs the tape I use.



Edit: Tape is about 3mm wide


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Doesn't sound good if they are 0.5mm, and Nixeus had to fix the skates from 0.5mm to 0.6mm.


They may not sound good, but they work great. They sit well clear of the plastic shroud


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Doesn't sound good if they are 0.5mm, and Nixeus had to fix the skates from 0.5mm to 0.6mm.


0.5mm should be fine... not many people had issues with the original feet but it was depending on the type of mouse pads used or how sharp were the edges on the ones experiencing issues which is why we offered a replacement program last year.

3rd party 0.5mm replacement feet if the edges are chamfered should be fine.

We are waiting for a shipment of replacement mouse feet to come in. They will be available shortly after in USA and UK/EU.


----------



## MFlow

I got two revel mice last Saturday, but yesterday I tried it.
I like all of the revel, including the shape, except for the big click sound and less flexibility than the rubber cables of the zowie mice.
I plan to buy a silver revel if it is released and want to see a good mouse in the future.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> I got two revel mice last Saturday, but yesterday I tried it.
> I like all of the revel, including the shape, except for the big click sound and less flexibility than the rubber cables of the zowie mice.
> I plan to buy a silver revel if it is released and want to see a good mouse in the future.


Both have good RMB and LMB, won't press down when you rest finger on the buttons? Oh man, the miserable experience with G Pro has made me paranoid


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Both have good RMB and LMB, won't press down when you rest finger on the buttons? Oh man, the miserable experience with G Pro has made me paranoid


Hm It did not happen to me.
Both black and white models are the same.


----------



## kashim

guys i like hotline mousefeet,there is some mousefeet suitable to revel?(also of some other mouse that is compatible with revel mousefeet)


----------



## maddada

Borrowed a g403 from a friend and the click feeling on this is so good, the revel's clicks feel like trash in comparison (heavier, harder and louder).
Too bad the g403's shape isn't my cup of tea.

video comparasion:


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah the G403 won me over when I was comparing it with the revel since the clicks are just that much better. Took forever to get used to the shape though.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Borrowed a g403 from a friend and the click feeling on this is so good, the revel's clicks feel like trash in comparison (heavier, harder and louder).
> 
> Too bad the g403's isn't my cup of tea.


The way I hold the Revel puts pressure on the top of the mouse, which makes the buttons feel better/different. Overall the way the Revel's button piece bends is better than a lot of 1 piece top shell mice I have used.

If you want better main buttons don't buy a mouse with a single top shell piece for the buttons. If you do buy mice made like the Revel you know what you are getting...


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> If you want better main buttons don't buy a mouse with a single top shell piece for the buttons. If you do buy mice made like the Revel you know what you are getting...


sure my friend, I'm still using the revel due to shape/weight/sensor being amazing.
The clicks are the only thing i dislike about this mouse.

Just hope nixeus could maybe jazz them up next release!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> sure my friend, I'm still using the revel due to everything other than the clicks being mediocre.
> 
> just hope nixeus could maybe jazz them up next release!


I would welcome a separate button piece design, a better side button design, a different profile to the sides and level main button height.

Maybe if you solder in some Japanese Omrons it will take up some slack and improve the feel. Or you could try to use hot air to reform the angle the buttons rest at.


----------



## kashim

guys which mousefeet are good for revel?some hotline can i fit ?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Borrowed a g403 from a friend and the click feeling on this is so good, the revel's clicks feel like trash in comparison (heavier, harder and louder).
> 
> Too bad the g403's isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I hold the Revel puts pressure on the top of the mouse, which makes the buttons feel better/different. Overall the way the Revel's button piece bends is better than a lot of 1 piece top shell mice I have used.
> 
> If you want better main buttons don't buy a mouse with a single top shell piece for the buttons. If you do buy mice made like the Revel you know what you are getting...
Click to expand...

Well, there a ton of mice with much better clicks then the Revel with a single top shell piece (well almost every single mouse out there use a single top piece).


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Well, there a ton of mice with much better clicks then the Revel with a single top shell piece (well almost every single mouse out there use a single top piece).


My Zowies are not that great. Same goes for the G100s and Avior.

I have the white Revel. I can click consistently and ~75 times in 10 seconds. The Intellimouse Optical, Logitech's newer mice and the Scream1 have more definitive/distinct clicks.

The single piece designs have a lot of variance potential during the molding process. I have seen batches of the FK having noticeable variances.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Well, there a ton of mice with much better clicks then the Revel with a single top shell piece (well almost every single mouse out there use a single top piece).
> 
> 
> 
> My Zowies are not that great. Same goes for the G100s and Avior.
> 
> I have the white Revel. I can click consistently and ~75 times in 10 seconds. The Intellimouse Optical, Logitech's newer mice and the Scream1 have more definitive/distinct clicks.
> 
> The single piece designs have a lot of variance potential during the molding process. I have seen batches of the FK having noticeable variances.
Click to expand...

Clicks on my KPM's are thousand times better then the Revels.
It have more to do with the design of the shell that matters how the clicks are.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Clicks on my KPM's are thousand times better then the Revels.
> It have more to do with the design of the shell that matters how the clicks are.


I don't own a KPM nor have I used one. I was only talking about mice I have used.


----------



## gourami

my scroll wheel has started to make so much noise that its pissing me off, it "squeaks" (is this a word) so hard it scares my cat sometimes lol
probably gonna send it back as soon as i have a backup mouse


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gourami*
> 
> it "squeaks" (is this a word)


Yes, that is a word.


----------



## Kyube

could somebody compare the revel & dm1 pro s to the FK'14/FK2 & WMO? unsure about the shapes


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys i like hotline mousefeet,there is some mousefeet suitable to revel?(also of some other mouse that is compatible with revel mousefeet)


i've cut up a pair of g400 hotline mousefeets 5mm to fit onto the revel. the small mousefeet for the side of g400, i placed it in in between the revel bottom mousefeets


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyube*
> 
> could somebody compare the revel & dm1 pro s to the FK'14/FK2 & WMO? unsure about the shapes


???


----------



## Kyube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> ???


i suppose the revel feels like a FK'14/FK2 with more butt?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyube*
> 
> i suppose the revel feels like a FK'14/FK2 with more butt?


The arch feels similar to the AM, but with the hump a little further back. The sides are more aggressive than the FK. The side buttons are located further back. The wheel is slightly further back than the FK. The FK feels much smaller than the Revel.

The side buttons don't feel as good as the Zowies; they are hollow and mushy. The main buttons feel hollow too; it's arguable they are better in practice than the FK's.

The weight seems about the same. The Revel might be about 3g lighter.


----------



## eXteR

Hi guys,

had my Revel for about a month, buy i'm getting some inconsistent middle clic.

When i'm browsing and clic on the wheel button, to open a link on another tab, it makes a "double clic" opening the link twice.

I've been testing, and this don't happen always, but i get 50% chance of getting this ghost double clic.

Anyone had noticed the same? Any way to fix this or i have to rma?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> had my Revel for about a month, buy i'm getting some inconsistent middle clic.
> 
> When i'm browsing and clic on the wheel button, to open a link on another tab, it makes a "double clic" opening the link twice.
> 
> I've been testing, and this don't happen always, but i get 50% chance of getting this ghost double clic.
> 
> Anyone had noticed the same? Any way to fix this or i have to rma?


Have you tried updating the firmware version 10/20/2016 to see if it fixes it?

Edit: Also the scroll wheel is 24 steps so it may be a bit more sensitive if you are used to other mice's 16 step scroll wheels.


----------



## eXteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Have you tried updating the firmware version 10/20/2016 to see if it fixes it?
> 
> Edit: Also the scroll wheel is 24 steps so it may be a bit more sensitive if you are used to other mice's 16 step scroll wheels.


Updated the firmware and nothing changed.

Also if i press the button slowly, taking care of not scrolling at the same time, i get the same double or triple ghost click.

This just started to happen this weekend, probably the clic mecanism of the wheel is faulty?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

YSA switches suck donkey balls in my experience. I wish Nixeus spent the extra cents to put an omron or huano for the middle click.


----------



## Nivity

I think the middle click have way better feedback then any of the other buttons lol








M1,M2 are just crap compared to most other omron mice I have, sidebuttons are the worst outside Zowie EC series.


----------



## kashim

guys someone can suggest me a good mousefeet for revel?


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys someone can suggest me a good mousefeet for revel?


Yes, the little Hyperglide MX-2's work great



Ignore the placement of them, and the random Rival hyperglide sitting on top (it doesn't fit fyi)


----------



## Leopardi

Got my black revel. Clicks are good, won't press down on their own like G Pro, no sensor rattles, and I feel the shape is a bit closer to G100s/G1/G3 because the sides are not \_/. RMB does make a little squeak though sometimes when lifting finger off of it, anyone else get that?

Now the only thing better could be a true G3 shape with 3360 sensor, Logitech failed to give it to us, maybe Nixeus can deliver?


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Yes, the little Hyperglide MX-2's work great
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the placement of them, and the random Rival hyperglide sitting on top (it doesn't fit fyi)


It does not look good


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> Updated the firmware and nothing changed.
> 
> Also if i press the button slowly, taking care of not scrolling at the same time, i get the same double or triple ghost click.
> 
> This just started to happen this weekend, probably the clic mecanism of the wheel is faulty?


If you have used it for awhile and it just started happening - please contact [email protected] for warranty exchange. Also let them know that you tried the firmware update and it did not resolve it.

Thank-you!


----------



## lucariello

Does somebody have any news about the software status?


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucariello*
> 
> Does somebody have any news about the software status?


What would you like to know?


----------



## TheNoobSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Now the only thing better could be a true G3 shape with 3360 sensor, Logitech failed to give it to us, maybe Nixeus can deliver?


I would kill for a G3 with a top sensor i remember my good old mx 300... so many noobs getting rekt


----------



## Nivity

Took out my G100s again, and damn I miss this shape so much.
If it just had 2 sidebuttons I would use this forever even with its sub par sensor.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Took out my G100s again, and damn I miss this shape so much.
> If it just had 2 sidebuttons I would use this forever even with its sub par sensor.


Wouldn't a G102/G203/G Pro solve that problem?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Took out my G100s again, and damn I miss this shape so much.
> If it just had 2 sidebuttons I would use this forever even with its sub par sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a G102/G203/G Pro solve that problem?
Click to expand...

No, because its a far cry from the shape of a G100s/G1 etc.
I have a G pro, its impossible to get used to the stupid slanted sides, also hurts my hand.

As did many pros that tried the stupid shape of G pro.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> No, because its a far cry from the shape of a G100s/G1 etc.
> I have a G pro, its impossible to get used to the stupid slanted sides, also hurts my hand.
> 
> As did many pros that tried the stupid shape of G pro.


Plus the buttons seem to have a record high fault rate of nearly 100%, so good luck with that.


----------



## TheNoobSlayer

Yeah its a significantly different mouse, i went to a store planning on buying a g pro and i felt it and it just felt off and i just didn't get it. Real shame though as i was so excited for a classic logitech shaped mouse with side buttons and an upgraded sensor


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Took out my G100s again, and damn I miss this shape so much.
> If it just had 2 sidebuttons I would use this forever even with its sub par sensor.


I have no issues with the sensor. The G100s is worth having around when you take the weight out.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Took out my G100s again, and damn I miss this shape so much.
> If it just had 2 sidebuttons I would use this forever even with its sub par sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issues with the sensor. The G100s is worth having around when you take the weight out.
Click to expand...

I am fine with the sensor as well, I don't use super low sens so.
However the lack of sidebuttons is a dealbreaker sadly, I need them both for gaming and windows general use/work.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I am fine with the sensor as well, I don't use super low sens so.
> However the lack of sidebuttons is a dealbreaker sadly, I need them both for gaming and windows general use/work.


Lack of main buttons is also pretty bad, as they will break within months


----------



## TheNoobSlayer

g100s would be a sick mouse if i knew how to mod the cable and didn't break after 6 months of use


----------



## syrell

g100s is really broken affter some months


----------



## mikesn

Any Revel owners have a weird issue where sometimes whole strings of mouse1 clicks don't register?

My first Revel got RMA'd after the right mouse button broke (as in became literally unpressable, locked pressed down). I got sent a replacement but the replacement has a really weird issue I've never seen on a mouse before. Sometimes, completely randomly, left click won't actually register. Mechanically there's nothing wrong but it's as if I'm not pressing it. When spamming pistols in games like CS I'll notice occasionally a whole string of clicks just won't register in-game. If I leave it be for a few seconds then try again it's fine.

Noticed the issue first in Windows (outside of a game) - if I started left clicking quickly then items on the desktop literally wouldn't be selected. Very weird.

Not sure if this is firmware or what, but it's pretty distracting. It was doing this both with original firmware and updating firmware did not appear to resolve it. May have to re-RMA it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> Any Revel owners have a weird issue where sometimes whole strings of mouse1 clicks don't register?
> 
> My first Revel got RMA'd after the right mouse button broke (as in became literally unpressable, locked pressed down). I got sent a replacement but the replacement has a really weird issue I've never seen on a mouse before. Sometimes, completely randomly, left click won't actually register. Mechanically there's nothing wrong but it's as if I'm not pressing it. When spamming pistols in games like CS I'll notice occasionally a whole string of clicks just won't register in-game. If I leave it be for a few seconds then try again it's fine.
> 
> Noticed the issue first in Windows (outside of a game) - if I started left clicking quickly then items on the desktop literally wouldn't be selected. Very weird.
> 
> Not sure if this is firmware or what, but it's pretty distracting. It was doing this both with original firmware and updating firmware did not appear to resolve it. May have to re-RMA it.


I haven't noticed anything like that yet. I just started using the Revel, so eventually I might run into that if it's firmware related. I'm using the latest firmware.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Didn't see anything like that when I had my revel. Maybe RMA again? Although that would be a pain.


----------



## noibat2

The warranty is worldwide? I'm afraid off buying one and dont have the access for RMA


----------



## Zeper

Just got the nixeus revel glossy. Clicks are super loud, but shape is on point. I think nixeus should improve upon the clicks because my sensei clicks are a lot less loud than this. Is the rubbierzed version clicks just as loud or its around the same?


----------



## Ubsidion

Yea click do seem a bit louder on the gloss white version. That being said it doesnt bother me at all. I preordered my mouse from the original massdrop shipment, so I have defenitly logged in some hours on her. My biggest gripe when I first recieved the mouse was the heavy actuation force needed to depress the mouse 1 and mouse 2 buttons. I can say after a couple months the buttons lightend a good amount, and I have zero complaints about the mouse. The new software was a great addition as well in my opinion.


----------



## Nivity

The thing I hate about the buttons is that they are so mushy.
If you hold down the button you can kinda move them over the switch, it feels horrible.
When playing something that requires you to hold down M1 and then release.

So, if I hold down the M1 for example and move my finger over the button I can feel it underneth moving kinda.

I wish I could take button response/feel from logitech, Roccat and put it into this ;/


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The thing I hate about the buttons is that they are so mushy.
> If you hold down the button you can kinda move them over the switch, it feels horrible.
> When playing something that requires you to hold down M1 and then release.
> 
> So, if I hold down the M1 for example and move my finger over the button I can feel it underneth moving kinda.
> 
> I wish I could take button response/feel from logitech, Roccat and put it into this ;/


Nothing near as bad as the stock IME 3.0 side buttons.


----------



## TheNoobSlayer

i just got this mouse yesterday and the left click kinda sticks and pops when i release it, its a very slight difference but when i was playing league of legends as i'm trying to reposition my hero it just feels kinda bad.

Has anyone had any issues like this? my logitech m100 has a better feeling just due to nicer clicks.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoobSlayer*
> 
> i just got this mouse yesterday and the left click kinda sticks and pops when i release it, its a very slight difference but when i was playing league of legends as i'm trying to reposition my hero it just feels kinda bad.
> 
> Has anyone had any issues like this? my logitech m100 has a better feeling just due to nicer clicks.


Yes:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1606035/nixeus-revel-its-here/1560#post_25728970


----------



## TheNoobSlayer

It seems like it kind of broke in and the clicks are fine now, really happy with this mouse the texture it uses is awesome, really good mousewheel, mushy sidebuttons but i don't care it was an awesome price as no other mice come close for $45 canadian.

Edit: 7 minutes later and the right clicks still sticking/popping


----------



## trism

Can someone give me the VID & PID of the Revel?


----------



## c0dy

Should be VID_04D9 PID_A0D5


----------



## Duality92

Just FYI everyone, I just posted my review
http://www.overclock.net/t/1626446/ocn-labs-nixeus-revel-by-duality92/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/products/nixeus-revel-gaming-mouse-pixart-pmw-3360-sensor-with-8-preset-dpi-light-weight-and-superior-tracking-for-win-mac-black/reviews/7530


----------



## audax

Picked this up mainly due to seeing Peter interact here and on Reddit with the community.

Really like the mouse, shape is lovely. Sensor performance is really good too.

Updated with alpha software but was experiencing an issue on bootup where mouse was being unresponsive so I just downgraded to prior firmware. I can live with the DPI color and the issue appears fixed.

Also swapped out the mouse feet but I do have a huge love for hyperglide (have them on 3 different mice). I might pick up the dot ones if that's what is working for other people.


----------



## Nivity

Kinda curious.
The Black one have not been available on Amazon.co.uk for quite some time now.
And Maxgaming.se had a date for 24th this month to get the Revel, but now its unconfirmed, no new date they said for shipment.


----------



## t1mch3

I am having the first issue with the Revel after 3-4 months in usage. When I'm clicking the scroll wheel, it is making a double click. For example, when I try to open a new website in a new tab in Chrome using the scroll wheel, it will be opened twice instead of once. Anyone else having this issue too? Also pinging Peter Nixeus regarding this issue.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1mch3*
> 
> I am having the first issue with the Revel after 3-4 months in usage. When I'm clicking the scroll wheel, it is making a double click. For example, when I try to open a new website in a new tab in Chrome using the scroll wheel, it will be opened twice instead of once. Anyone else having this issue too? Also pinging Peter Nixeus regarding this issue.


Did you update your firmware?


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Typical ysa Chinese omron failure from my experience.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

For people with the click issues please contact [email protected] for warranty support.

The black REVEL are sold out on Amazon UK and should be getting replenished soon.

Maxgaming.se should be getting their shipment this week.


----------



## t1mch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Did you update your firmware?


Yes, latest firmware, Nixeus Software [Alpha].
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> For people with the click issues please contact [email protected] for warranty support.
> 
> The black REVEL are sold out on Amazon UK and should be getting replenished soon.
> 
> Maxgaming.se should be getting their shipment this week.


Will do, thanks. Do I have to send my Revel back first or do I get a new one and can send it then back?


----------



## blobs

@nobelharvards

I had that problem. I think it's the lower-quality switch (YSA switch) that they used for the middle click. It double clicked for me after a while too, I fixed it by opening up the mouse and replacing the switch with a good omron :S


----------



## raad11

Is the 10/16 firmware included by default on all new Revels? I got a second mouse back in late November of 2016.

Also, from everyone's experience, is it worth updating to the 10/16 firmware? Or does anyone actually prefer the default/launch firmware?

FWIW, my mouse sometimes doesn't register clicks when I wake up my laptop from sleep, so I unplug it for a few seconds and then plug it back in. Weird issue, don't have it on my desktop so it's not a bother really.


----------



## ncck

Ok so just updated to the latest firmware - haven't used this mouse in a while

I have to say this thing is responsive as 'f&^%$ - could be the weight and shape playing into that but tracking felt very effortless. I still have the original stock launch skates on and those do stink - I can feel them scraping. I also have this 'strange' issue which is resolved by pc restarts or changing the dpi and that's clicks just not registering - but once its working it works for the duration of the pc being on. This happened before and after the firmware update as well.

I'm not entirely sure what 'removed MCU smoothing entails' but this thing feels great in-game(I assume that's the higher smoothing for higher dpi steps?). Thinking of buying a new one with the new skates or should I wait for a possible revision or something?

edit: My hand kind of fills every area of the shape so that's probably contributing to the 'control' feeling of the sensor

edit2: Due to simple amb shape, good performance, and easy to replace.. I think this might be my daily driver. lets see... you know me XD guess I stopped using it in the past cause of the mouse skates once I replace those I should be good to go


----------



## SmashTV

I have only the reduced latency firmware (the first provided back in Sept) and don't have any issues.

You can order feet from Nixeus but it's USA or NA only. Something to that effect.


----------



## Arizonian

Updated OP with two member reviews.









*[OCN Labs] Nixeus Revel by Duality92*

*Nixeus Revel a User's Perspective by popus*


----------



## Azmath

I'm glad to see other people are enjoying their Revels. Probably for me was not the best ideea to get the white glossy version since my hands sweat and with summer coming, it's gonna be hard. But, I have 2 white versions, one is still not even oppened so I will probably gonna sell one and buy a black version. I keep trying to go back to my EC2-A, but god damn that sensor is slow af. The zowie 3310 doesn't bother me much in CS:GO, but in overwatch, 3360 on Nixeus Revel feels better than 3366 on Gpro and G403 I had. I keep telling me it must be the shape but, the overall feeling and accuracy of the sensor feels better for me. Flicks and tracking people in OW are way better than with any other mouse I have/had. Clicks are hard, I have to admit it, harder than EC2-A (the first ec2-a, white logo), but somehow, they feel better regarding click latency. After de GPro fiasco (random clicks because I could not rest my hand on those very very soft clicks) I can't hate harder clicks. My hand rests relaxed on the mouse, pain in my hand is gone, so, all good for me. Stock feet get worse after some time, so I put my spare Gpro feet and it's all good (what everyone says, once you go hyperglide you can't go back to something else).


----------



## daniel0731ex

You might even say that they _revel_ in it.


----------



## Nivity

@Peter Nixeus
Is there a reason the Revel is out of stock ? Just behind in manufacturing, some changes etc?
Been out of stock for a long time now on Amazon.co.uk (black one) and Swedish retailer that first had 24th this month as a stock date now is unconfirmed with no news regards to shipping.

Same with mouse feet, it is listed on amazon.co.uk but it's never been in stock.


----------



## lucariello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> What would you like to know?


Is the software still in alpha? I'd be sweet to have led and dpi settings.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucariello*
> 
> Is the software still in alpha? I'd be sweet to have led and dpi settings.


It already works








Always has been


----------



## ncck

YEah my revel def has one issue - sometimes the m1/m2 do not respond or don't work at all. The fix is just restarting my PC until it works(once it works it works for the entire time pc is on like normal) - it's not my usb port as this is the only one doing it. on latest firmware. Think I should RMA pete or is it something that can be fixed in another update?

Also when the clicking problem occurs tracking gets buggy too - I tested it in paint to confirm and its like randomly changing speeds. But when normal its normal.. Funny lol! This mouse def has no angle correction or anything as all my lines look terrible in paint.. but it results in some pretty fluid aiming in-game. The way I hold it plus the sensor position and all that jazz just allows me to track beautifully and that's my weakest part of aiming... not sure why I didn't fall in love like this the first time or maybe the firmware update made some improvements?? idk!

edit: Also is the one in stock on amazon NA up to date with firmware and the new mouse skates? (Idc if I need to do the firmware update again - just looking for the newest model or do I wait)

edit2: I'm also using the mouse in a usb 3.0 port if that matters. Windows 10 x64. I'd use a usb 2.0 port but all of mine are fried somehow


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> @Peter Nixeus
> Is there a reason the Revel is out of stock ? Just behind in manufacturing, some changes etc?
> Been out of stock for a long time now on Amazon.co.uk (black one) and Swedish retailer that first had 24th this month as a stock date now is unconfirmed with no news regards to shipping.
> 
> Same with mouse feet, it is listed on amazon.co.uk but it's never been in stock.


Not behind on manufacturing and no changes. Just sell through was faster than we had forecast, we thought sales would slow down after the holidays but it did not. Inventory is on transit (takes about two weeks by ship) which is around the same amount of time it has been out of stock.

The Swedish retailer should receive their inventory some time this week.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> @Peter Nixeus
> Is there a reason the Revel is out of stock ? Just behind in manufacturing, some changes etc?
> Been out of stock for a long time now on Amazon.co.uk (black one) and Swedish retailer that first had 24th this month as a stock date now is unconfirmed with no news regards to shipping.
> 
> Same with mouse feet, it is listed on amazon.co.uk but it's never been in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Not behind on manufacturing and no changes. Just sell through was faster than we had forecast, we thought sales would slow down after the holidays but it did not. Inventory is on transit (takes about two weeks by ship) which is around the same amount of time it has been out of stock.
> 
> The Swedish retailer should receive their inventory some time this week.
Click to expand...

Good to hear it is going well, because spite the buttons that I don't like the mouse is still very good regards to shape, coating etc.
So we might expect a new product in the future with some updates









Cheers for the answer.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> YEah my revel def has one issue - sometimes the m1/m2 do not respond or don't work at all. The fix is just restarting my PC until it works(once it works it works for the entire time pc is on like normal) - it's not my usb port as this is the only one doing it. on latest firmware. Think I should RMA pete or is it something that can be fixed in another update?
> 
> Also when the clicking problem occurs tracking gets buggy too - I tested it in paint to confirm and its like randomly changing speeds. But when normal its normal.. Funny lol! This mouse def has no angle correction or anything as all my lines look terrible in paint.. but it results in some pretty fluid aiming in-game. The way I hold it plus the sensor position and all that jazz just allows me to track beautifully and that's my weakest part of aiming... not sure why I didn't fall in love like this the first time or maybe the firmware update made some improvements?? idk!
> 
> edit: Also is the one in stock on amazon NA up to date with firmware and the new mouse skates? (Idc if I need to do the firmware update again - just looking for the newest model or do I wait)
> 
> edit2: I'm also using the mouse in a usb 3.0 port if that matters. Windows 10 x64. I'd use a usb 2.0 port but all of mine are fried somehow


Check your PC power features and make sure the hard drive and USB is not set to sleep or allowed to be in any power saving mode:



Both are ON or set for 20 minutes by default.

Also make sure Hybrid sleep mode is disabled.

All these power saving features are good for laptops and mobile devices like Windows tablets... but for desktop may cause things like cursor lag if you leave your PC idle for a few minutes. The lag may be due to reloading the drivers or hard drive or PC waking up from a hybrid sleep mode.

The Black REVELs are shipped with the newest firmware and skates. (The White REVELs are shipped with original older firmware and older skates, but we include the new replacement skates for the White REVELs if the original causes issues with your mouse pad).

It does not matter if it is USB 3.0 or 2.0, as long as it is not part of a USB Hub/switch. Also double check your advanced power option settings. I found out the hard drive sleep after 20 minute idle caused my PC to lag when i came back to use it again.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Good to hear it is going well, because spite the buttons that I don't like the mouse is still very good regards to shape, coating etc.
> So we might expect a new product in the future with some updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the answer.


The original REVEL will continue to sell and be available - we are adding another gaming mouse to the product family.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The original REVEL will continue to sell and be available - we are adding another gaming mouse to the product family.


Good news.
I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## ncck

Ok thanks for the info Peter so I may have a defective one. Idk if it's eligible for RMA but I'll most likely purchase a new one and just have it backup until this one breaks. My power saving stuff is all off.


----------



## raad11

I got my second Revel (black color) off of Amazon at the end of Nov 2016. Does it have the new skates? Where can I get the skates? Are they easy to put on, just a matter of peeling off old ones and sticking on new ones?


----------



## ncck

So strange.. so hear this

In both cs and gears I'm better with the revel

But in ow I'm better with the za12. In fact I couldn't hit anything in ow with the revel. Not sure if it's cause I need to move more and the poor glide with the old skates prevent that or if the shape makes certain movements harder for me? I'll try to raise sense and see what happens but I dropped from 4200 to 4130 and stopped. Not that the losses were entirely my fault but I was missing easy shots and couldn't track anything fast.. yet in cs my tracking improved heavily.. very weird. I'm wondering if the lowered hump in the back removes some control I have from that.. hmm


----------



## Azmath

Well, that is odd. It's like in my case where my aim is a little better in CS:GO with EC2-A than Revel, but in OW my aim is way better with the Revel because of the sensor responsiveness. 3310 feels weird compared to 3360, slower, smoother I would say. Currently I'm using a FullFade mousepad. It is very smooth and very fast compared to Glorious XXXL and Zowie G-SR DG, but, my aim suffers when my wrist get's a little sweaty because of the surface it has, which I can only compare it with some sort of nylon. Never had a mousepad with this kind of coating so I can't really say what it is.


----------



## pez

That's weird especially since OW has hitboxes the size of watermelons







. There is something about CS:GOs aim that feels a lot more mechanical to me over Overwatch, though.


----------



## Nivity

Well, CSGO requires such small movements, no where near the extreme movements like in OW.
I can aim very well in csgo with G403 for example, but in OW it's hard because its so big, and I have to do big movements up,down etc.

Same with Quake, I cannot aim in Quake with G403, it is just too big to do fast rocketjumps etc.

Revel however is perfect for me regards to the size in all games, I can aim very well in csgo as in OW, quake.
It is just the perfect size and shape for me I guess.

But ye, damn those clicks ;/
And playing Hanzo with the revel is horrible for example (holding down the M1 until release, I can rub my finger on the button and I can feel the actuation thingie moving underneath the button etc, its so bad









G pro is to small for me to play hitscan heroes etc, also Genji is horrible because I melee with sidebutton, and G pro sidebuttons are so weird I have to move my hand and almost tilt the mouse.
However I can track like a god with Zarya with it for example, something I cannot with G403 because its so big (tracking jumping genji etc for example)

I use hotline 2016 G pro feet for my Revel, I like them more than the hyperglide G pro I used before.
I just don't really like hyperglide, I feel the glide is not as good weirdly enough as hotline.


----------



## t1mch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The original REVEL will continue to sell and be available - we are adding another gaming mouse to the product family.


I'm super excited for that one! Any chance that the community could be involved developing it in terms of size, shape, hardware, etc.? Also pinging @Ino. and @CeeSA for this. You are the only one I know who communicates so well and closely with the community. I've never been so satisfied with a company tbh. There has been so many good mouses on the market in the past and some companies just stopped producing them.


----------



## sberla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Well, CSGO requires such small movements, no where near the extreme movements like in OW.
> I can aim very well in csgo with G403 for example, but in OW it's hard because its so big, and I have to do big movements up,down etc.
> 
> Same with Quake, I cannot aim in Quake with G403, it is just too big to do fast rocketjumps etc.


THIS! Hello Nivity
For me is the same.
I've a G502 that's good but is too much heavy, and now I'm testing a G203 and a G403

CSGO = I can aim well with both mouse, I feel sligtly more control with G403.
Instead of Quake I play Dirty Bomb that is a fast paced FPS: There I love the G203 because is so easy to move, but I dislike its side button which I use a lot.
I can't move so well with the G403, I move better with the G502 than with G403. But the side button are really nice, well placed, big, easy to click.
Quote:


> But ye, damn those clicks ;/
> And playing Hanzo with the revel is horrible for example (holding down the M1 until release, I can rub my finger on the button and I can feel the actuation thingie moving underneath the button etc, its so bad


What kind of issue Revel buttons have?
Quote:


> G pro is to small for me to play hitscan heroes etc, also Genji is horrible because I melee with sidebutton, and *G pro sidebuttons are so weird I have to move my hand and almost tilt the mouse*.
> However I can track like a god with Zarya with it for example, something I cannot with G403 because its so big (tracking jumping genji etc for example)


Exactly

G502 = The shape is good, maybe because Is almost 2 years since I use it
G203 = Love the weight, how easy is to manuever, nice M1 M2 and a really nice MMB, but those side button make the mouse tilt when I have to reach and click.
G403 = I didn't find the shape confortable for my hand, It's ass is too much on the way, liked the buttons tho, MMB apart.

I would really like to try the Revel / DM1 Pro S.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> Well, that is odd. It's like in my case where my aim is a little better in CS:GO with EC2-A than Revel, but in OW my aim is way better with the Revel because of the sensor responsiveness. 3310 feels weird compared to 3360, slower, smoother I would say. Currently I'm using a FullFade mousepad. It is very smooth and very fast compared to Glorious XXXL and Zowie G-SR DG, but, my aim suffers when my wrist get's a little sweaty because of the surface it has, which I can only compare it with some sort of nylon. Never had a mousepad with this kind of coating so I can't really say what it is.


I mean I can 'aim well' with any mouse just from my overall experience - but aiming well isn't what I need. I need to be 'on point' and after swapping to the revel to try again I went into some CS pugs/then just some casual gears of war - and my aim was on fire - went to OW and couldn't trace good genjis /tracers jumping around like I could on the ZA.. was so confused - I'm guessing the very heavy vertical movements and \ / movement directions people can move I cannot do without some type of hump on the back of a mouse? As for CS since the movements I need to make are pretty small - it felt very easy to aim with this mouse - so it could be possible some type of za12/za13 with a 3360 may be my needs for an 'all rounder' for now I am just going to swap between the two - I tried and tried to practice with it but cannot do it - the shape is preventing me from doing certain aimings.

Still revel is def an amazing choice - just guess high rear profiles is something my grip prefers


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> Well, that is odd. It's like in my case where my aim is a little better in CS:GO with EC2-A than Revel, but in OW my aim is way better with the Revel because of the sensor responsiveness. 3310 feels weird compared to 3360, slower, smoother I would say. Currently I'm using a FullFade mousepad. It is very smooth and very fast compared to Glorious XXXL and Zowie G-SR DG, but, my aim suffers when my wrist get's a little sweaty because of the surface it has, which I can only compare it with some sort of nylon. Never had a mousepad with this kind of coating so I can't really say what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I can 'aim well' with any mouse just from my overall experience - but aiming well isn't what I need. I need to be 'on point' and after swapping to the revel to try again I went into some CS pugs/then just some casual gears of war - and my aim was on fire - went to OW and couldn't trace good genjis /tracers jumping around like I could on the ZA.. was so confused - I'm guessing the very heavy vertical movements and \ / movement directions people can move I cannot do without some type of hump on the back of a mouse? As for CS since the movements I need to make are pretty small - it felt very easy to aim with this mouse - so it could be possible some type of za12/za13 with a 3360 may be my needs for an 'all rounder' for now I am just going to swap between the two - I tried and tried to practice with it but cannot do it - the shape is preventing me from doing certain aimings.
> 
> Still revel is def an amazing choice - just guess high rear profiles is something my grip prefers
Click to expand...

You never liked the G403 right, it the big ass hump otherwise








Always been kinda wanting to try a ZA13, the FK2 was not to my liking, it felt to flat and long, also felt thinner than the revel but that is only in my memory








And ye the switches on FKs are super stiff.

Argh, I just wish the Revel had high quality omron buttons like Logitechs or the likes of roccat KPM.
If you play few games with revel then swap to g pro / g403 it feels like you are in heaven regards to the clicks







, even when swapping to my kpm it feels so good with the buttons.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> You never liked the G403 right, it the big ass hump otherwise


I had a rattling scroll wheel and the stock skates stunk - but I never used that mouse in anything besides CS

All I know is the ZA12 'style' while not the most comfortable in the world I'm capable of aiming very well w/ it. I mean I can say that for a lot of mice but I'm trying to find ONE mouse that I can use across the 4-5 games I play. It's like some shapes just work better for certain styles of aiming


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> You never liked the G403 right, it the big ass hump otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a rattling scroll wheel and the stock skates stunk - but I never used that mouse in anything besides CS
> 
> All I know is the ZA12 'style' while not the most comfortable in the world I'm capable of aiming very well w/ it. I mean I can say that for a lot of mice but I'm trying to find ONE mouse that I can use across the 4-5 games I play. It's like some shapes just work better for certain styles of aiming
Click to expand...

Same, I am still trying to find 1 mouse I feel comfortable with 1. working/doing casual stuff 2. Playing all kinds of games etc.


----------



## kevaughan

I just got mine and so far so good! I love the shape.


----------



## daniel0731ex

I'm late to the party. Did Nixeus announce a second mouse that is a Kinzu clone or something?


----------



## gene-z

Did they ever release a lower click latency firmware, or is the latency from the click latency spreadsheet the lowest it will go?


----------



## sberla

Hello
I keep reading some negative thoughts about Revel buttons.

What's wrong with them ? (the buttons







)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> I'm late to the party. Did Nixeus announce a second mouse that is a Kinzu clone or something?


huh, no








They will release a new mouse is all we know, when, how it is etc we do not.


----------



## Azmath

On my unit there is nothing wrong after 1+ month of use. The only grime is that they are kinda stiff. I don't hate them when playing fps, but playing diablo 3 with a whirlwind barbarian where i need to hold down mouse 2 for a long time it's not really good. The finger starts to hurt after 1+ hour of gameplay. But in CS:GO & Overwatch, i kinda like them. I would like them to be a little bit more soft, but not Logitech or DA soft, where i can't rest my fingers on clicks without actuating them.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> On my unit there is nothing wrong after 1+ month of use. The only grime is that they are kinda stiff. I don't hate them when playing fps, but playing diablo 3 with a whirlwind barbarian where i need to hold down mouse 2 for a long time it's not really good. The finger starts to hurt after 1+ hour of gameplay. But in CS:GO & Overwatch, i kinda like them. I would like them to be a little bit more soft, but not Logitech or DA soft, where i can't rest my fingers on clicks without actuating them.


Have you experienced any sticky M1/M2 buttons during your usage with this mouse? The reason I ask is because other than the sticky M1/M2 buttons, the mouse was excellent. I just can't be having random instances where I can't tap fire because my left mouse button is stuck for a few seconds and I end up emptying a clip with my aim all over the place due to it.


----------



## Azmath

Right now, before writing this, i spammed M1/M2 for like 30-40 seconds each, and they work perfectly fine, with no sticking. I have the glossy white version. I have a second unit, i never opened it because I want to sell it, don't know if that one has any problems. But as i said, my only cons about this mouse were cable (replaced with paracord, it's like hyperglides, once you use one, you never want to use something else), mouse feet which i changed with Gpro hyperglides i had and the stiff clicks. Clicks were a surprise for me, them being stiffer that fk1/ ec2-a i previously used.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I got an extra pair of feet with my White Revel. Are those better than the stock(default) ones? There's a faint scraping on the pad with the current ones, kinda annoying at times. Should I replace them with the extra ones in the box? Are they any smoother/different?


My stock ones are thicker and better then the extras. You just have too use them for a while
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Have you experienced any sticky M1/M2 buttons during your usage with this mouse? The reason I ask is because other than the sticky M1/M2 buttons, the mouse was excellent. I just can't be having random instances where I can't tap fire because my left mouse button is stuck for a few seconds and I end up emptying a clip with my aim all over the place due to it.


I take it you have matte version? The buttons can hang from the corner of the button nearest the the central divider Just file a hair off the corner. Did that on my two matte units.


----------



## 0verpowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sberla*
> 
> Hello
> I keep reading some negative thoughts about Revel buttons.
> 
> What's wrong with them ? (the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


They have a lot of travel and require too much force IMO. Not to mention they also feal cheap and hollow. I hope they address this in the next revision, it'd truly be a top mouse then. Right now, I wouldn't use it in competitive play because of the this.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> Right now, before writing this, i spammed M1/M2 for like 30-40 seconds each, and they work perfectly fine, with no sticking. I have the glossy white version. I have a second unit, i never opened it because I want to sell it, don't know if that one has any problems. But as i said, my only cons about this mouse were cable (replaced with paracord, it's like hyperglides, once you use one, you never want to use something else), mouse feet which i changed with Gpro hyperglides i had and the stiff clicks. Clicks were a surprise for me, them being stiffer that fk1/ ec2-a i previously used.


I sent back my Revel for a refund.

I am starting to miss the cable. I liked how easy it bends, it isn't braided and it doesn't push the mouse. If I used it longer I might have preferred it over a Zowie.


----------



## Azmath

The cable is fine, maybe I didn't made myself clear enough. It is a good cable, but since I first put a paracord on a mouse and played for almost 1 year with it, all cables are bad. But, in my opinion it's is on par with zowie cable. It is flexible, I didn't feel it dragging on my mouse pad, but it felt heavier than what I'm used with, in this case paracord from Ceesa.


----------



## plyr

There's this 3 screw holes on the top shell that I think it was supposed to be a place to install weight, I adapted the abyssus weight in it and now my revel is at 87grams, much better... ^^


----------



## audax

Only small thing that pops up every now and then is when the mouse is left off for a while or after certain boot-ups, the mouse won't register itself well in Windows. Either clicks don't work or the mouse just will move maybe 1/100th of what it should.

I adjusted my USB power options as per Peter's suggestions but it didn't fix the issue.

Strangely the quickest thing that fixes it is cycling through the DPI back to my regular 800.
You could also unplug and replug it - but I'm too lazy to bend down and do that repeatedly.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> There's this 3 screw holes on the top shell that I think it was supposed to be a place to install weight, I adapted the abyssus weight in it and now my revel is at 87grams, much better... ^^


The mouse originally had a weight but after taking a poll from the users here, nixeus removed it. You can order weighted and non weighted versions from their site I think.


----------



## gene-z

Just got a black one from Newegg and it's pretty nice. I do have the sticky M1 when spam clicking, unfortunately.

Edit: Really nice sensor, but the sticking on M1 is super annoying.
Edit2: Okay, it's both M1/M2 have the sticking. Really ruins the entire feel of the mouse.

The top material is nice, but scratches super easy. They should have just made the entire mouse in the matte plastic like the sides. These rubberized coatings don't hold up well over time.


----------



## vanir1337

Didn't read back, sorry if it's debated already:
The Revel is out of stock on the UK Amazon (that's the only place where us, Hungarian 3rdies can buy it). Will it be avaliable again anytime soon?


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Didn't read back, sorry if it's debated already:
> The Revel is out of stock on the UK Amazon (that's the only place where us, Hungarian 3rdies can buy it). Will it be avaliable again anytime soon?


I just saw this on reddit... found out esportstore are an European retailer::

https://www.esportstore.com/Search?q=nixeus

Not sure if they ship to your country but you can check with them.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> I just saw this on reddit... found out esportstore are an European retailer::
> 
> https://www.esportstore.com/Search?q=nixeus
> 
> Not sure if they ship to your country but you can check with them.


Apparently they do, thanks!


----------



## gourami

did the final version of the software ever come out? it was pretty much complete in december, but its now april and never heard of it again. not that it is a big deal though


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gourami*
> 
> did the final version of the software ever come out? it was pretty much complete in december, but its now april and never heard of it again. not that it is a big deal though


I just asked and was told in about a week from now.


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I just asked and was told in about a week from now.


please make replacement feet available in EU.


----------



## Nivity

Actually bought another revel, just to see if clicks might be better, the M1 was slightly better(my 1st copy is SUPER BAD on M1), but they are still really bad.
Cannot get used to these horrible m1+m2 buttons sadly, any other omron switch mouse I have is much much better.

I still love the shape,coating and weight. All those are 100% perfect, but clicks are more important then I thought, I was fine with clicks on my KPM,Deathadder, G100s, Gpro, G403, Rival etc etc. But this is the first time I thought oh this is really bad.

Oh well, I supported Nixeus by buying 2 Revel at least, but time to move on









Revel will be put back in the drawer, let's see what Nixeus come up with in the future.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realex*
> 
> please make replacement feet available in EU.


+1


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Actually bought another revel, just to see if clicks might be better, the M1 was slightly better(my 1st copy is SUPER BAD on M1), but they are still really bad.
> Cannot get used to these horrible m1+m2 buttons sadly, any other omron switch mouse I have is much much better.
> 
> I still love the shape,coating and weight. All those are 100% perfect, but clicks are more important then I thought, I was fine with clicks on my KPM,Deathadder, G100s, Gpro, G403, Rival etc etc. But this is the first time I thought oh this is really bad.
> 
> Oh well, I supported Nixeus by buying 2 Revel at least, but time to move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revel will be put back in the drawer, let's see what Nixeus come up with in the future.


Hey Nivity is it the click quality you don't like or are the buttons slightly hitching and getting caught?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Actually bought another revel, just to see if clicks might be better, the M1 was slightly better(my 1st copy is SUPER BAD on M1), but they are still really bad.
> Cannot get used to these horrible m1+m2 buttons sadly, any other omron switch mouse I have is much much better.
> 
> I still love the shape,coating and weight. All those are 100% perfect, but clicks are more important then I thought, I was fine with clicks on my KPM,Deathadder, G100s, Gpro, G403, Rival etc etc. But this is the first time I thought oh this is really bad.
> 
> Oh well, I supported Nixeus by buying 2 Revel at least, but time to move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revel will be put back in the drawer, let's see what Nixeus come up with in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nivity is it the click quality you don't like or are the buttons slightly hitching and getting caught?
Click to expand...

Quality.
My buttons don't really get stuck etc.
Long pretravel
The button tilts if you don't click them in a good spot (hard to explain but it's weird)
If you press and hold down the button it feels kinda bad, not sticky but its not springy when going back up.
Loudest buttons I ever tried in my life

So ye, it's the quality of them, they are just that bad designed/cheap.

Sidebuttons are super bad as well, and they stick out quite a lot with the sharp edge which is kinda funny







, also long pretravel and bad click feel.

I tried all tricks as well to file down the edge etc inside, does not change anything


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah the m1/m2 were dealbreakers for me. They didn't stick on my model but they just weren't satisfying to click like my current G403


----------



## VESPA5

After a week with my 3rd Revel (yes, third - 1st copy had a sticky M1 button and the 2nd one had a DPI button that was lodged stuck under the shell), I'd have to say I'm having no problems with it so far. I used the beta software (that I found by accident in these forums) to eliminate all the unnecessary DPI settings and have my DPI of choice (800) illuminate in Red since that is my current rig's color scheme. Aside from that and flashing the firmware to eliminate the smoothing, this mouse is definitely top notch, so far.....


----------



## dwnfall

Yeah I love this mouse but the clicks are just too bad for me to use especially when I play LoL


----------



## koenigsegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I just asked and was told in about a week from now.


Hi! What abouat software?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I just asked and was told in about a week from now.


Definitely keep us posted. I'm using the beta version right now which is great so far!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenigsegg*
> 
> Hi! What abouat software?


The BETA version has been out for awhile to download on the original post of this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Definitely keep us posted. I'm using the beta version right now which is great so far!


The only difference between the final release and the beta version are the text and UI corrections. Features and functions will remain the same.

I was just told that we need about another week to redo the code for the fixes.


----------



## koenigsegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The BETA version has been out for awhile to download on the original post of this thread.
> The only difference between the final release and the beta version are the text and UI corrections. Features and functions will remain the same.
> 
> I was just told that we need about another week to redo the code for the fixes.


Hi Peter! It was a joke about software, nevermind). But i have another question. Is it possible to do srom with only one real native dpi ~800 (for matrix 36х36 pixels on 3360 sensor) without 2 frames smoothing? Yes u fixed microcontroller smoothing. But still exists srom smoothing =(. The 3360 not so responsive like as old avago 3090. Hello pixart... PS sry for my bad english.


----------



## audax

Is anyone still experiencing the issue with mouse1/mouse2 not registering until you cycle DPI? Happens especially after a cold boot-up. I've changed the USB power options per the prior suggestion.


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audax*
> 
> Is anyone still experiencing the issue with mouse1/mouse2 not registering until you cycle DPI? Happens especially after a cold boot-up. I've changed the USB power options per the prior suggestion.


all the time, reported it months ago, briefly discussed that they few reports of that kind, but no fix or promises.

movement also sort of teared after waking up/booting, before I cycle dpi steps.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Actually bought another revel, just to see if clicks might be better, the M1 was slightly better(my 1st copy is SUPER BAD on M1), but they are still really bad.
> Cannot get used to these horrible m1+m2 buttons sadly, any other omron switch mouse I have is much much better.
> 
> I still love the shape,coating and weight. All those are 100% perfect, but clicks are more important then I thought, I was fine with clicks on my KPM,Deathadder, G100s, Gpro, G403, Rival etc etc. But this is the first time I thought oh this is really bad.
> 
> Oh well, I supported Nixeus by buying 2 Revel at least, but time to move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revel will be put back in the drawer, let's see what Nixeus come up with in the future.


ever thought of putting D2F-01F in there? the pre-travel issues tend to completely disappear with those since they're taller than D2FC models


----------



## RitzyBusiness

There wouldn't be any spacing issues with those switches? It seems like a nice project, especially to normalize RMB to LMB.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitzyBusiness*
> 
> There wouldn't be any spacing issues with those switches? It seems like a nice project, especially to normalize RMB to LMB.


if there's pretravel on the shell then there should be no issues


----------



## ncck

Can we still get new skates? I think I asked before but couldn't find my post


----------



## audax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Can we still get new skates? I think I asked before but couldn't find my post


Yep - https://shop.nixeus.com/product-p/nx-rmf.htm


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audax*
> 
> Yep - https://shop.nixeus.com/product-p/nx-rmf.htm


Thanks and ah crap no paypal option.. wanted to use my paypal balance









edit: Yeah my revel is 100% broken, I mean it works when it works but the mouse has a fault. Sometimes the cursor doesn't move at all or buttons don't register and you basically have to keep hitting the dpi button and eventually it works or keep restarting the pc

I already checked and its not the usb port - tested 6 different mice only this one has the issue and it has the issue on 2 different computers. I knew of this prior but I'm just going to RMA it - anyone else ever had a similar issue?

Using the mouse on latest firmware in a usb 3.0 port


----------



## SmashTV

No issues here on USB3. I only have the smoothing removed firmware from back in September.


----------



## ncck

This is for peter - basically you can see the cursor is either not responding or lagged - and then you can see the clicks not registering with the start menu - however after I hit the dpi button several times the button begins to register during actuation and remains so while the pc is on - after a restart or shutdown the issue may occur again. This happens on multiple computers and is the only mouse which happens with - just leaving this here for pete.. no idea what would really cause this because once you swap dpi like shown it works for the entire duration


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> This is for peter - basically you can see the cursor is either not responding or lagged - and then you can see the clicks not registering with the start menu - however after I hit the dpi button several times the button begins to register during actuation and remains so while the pc is on - after a restart or shutdown the issue may occur again. This happens on multiple computers and is the only mouse which happens with - just leaving this here for pete.. no idea what would really cause this because once you swap dpi like shown it works for the entire duration


Have you contacted us at [email protected] for a warranty exchange? We definitely would like to take a look at the mouse.

there are a few causes that I found out that was due to start up apps/3rd party apps/Windows 10 stuff/and during multi-monitor detection - but none that would last that long or in a single monitor set up.

One common thing is to make sure that in the Advanced Power Settings that "Turn off Hard Disk After..." is disabled (it defaults at 20 minutes) and "USB Selective Suspend" is disabled.

Thank-you for the video!


----------



## ncck

Well the only thing that starts with windows for me is the required windows services, avira antivirus, and soundblasterZ software (for my pci soundcard)

I've had usb suspension disabled for a while - it occurs with it on too. I'm not sure if any other applications would cause an issue - regardless I sent your tech support an e-mail so I can send it over and maybe you guys can have a look and possibly solve the problem


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Well the only thing that starts with windows for me is the required windows services, avira antivirus, and soundblasterZ software (for my pci soundcard)
> 
> I've had usb suspension disabled for a while - it occurs with it on too. I'm not sure if any other applications would cause an issue - regardless I sent your tech support an e-mail so I can send it over and maybe you guys can have a look and possibly solve the problem


Thank-you! I definitely want to personally take a look into it. Please let the tech support know and reference this post - I told them to look out for your e-mail.

.


----------



## Maximillion

The main thing that annoyed me in that vid was remembering how unfathomably loud the buttons are


----------



## sammkv

Bought this mouse to try it out and didn't really like it. Mouse clicks are just terrible! RMB rubbed against the middle and LMB everytime you had a little bit of your palm on the mouse you can feel the shell hitting your hand whenever I clicked the LMB. One of the worst mouse clicks i've felt in awhile!


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Bought this mouse to try it out and didn't really like it. Mouse clicks are just terrible! RMB rubbed against the middle and LMB everytime you had a little bit of your palm on the mouse you can feel the shell hitting your hand whenever I clicked the LMB. One of the worst mouse clicks i've felt in awhile!


Pretty much Same, I compared it to like 20 mice I had laying around just to see if It was just me being spoiled by logitechs, but no. It had the worst clicks out of all my mice.

I would pay premium price for better clicks in this exact shape and weight tbh.


----------



## TrancePlant

My white revel's clicks feel fine, the only things I don't really like about the revel are that the main buttons are pretty loud, the side buttons feel super cheap and are starting to squeak a bit and the mouse wheel makes more sound scrolling up than it does down, again kinda like squeaking?

The main mouse buttons to me just feel slightly mushy and stiff to click like my EC1-A which I actually like over my G Pro hair trigger clicks; different strokes I guess.


----------



## trhead

^ I agree. I bought 2 Revels and both had long pre travel main buttons. It was hard to play scout/sniper in TF2. Scream One has better clicks imo.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah, the clicks of my G403 are what won me over the Revel. Considering I got most of my G403s for $35 on BF, it was only a small premium over the $30 of the revel. I still like the revel shape better though.


----------



## maddada

@ncck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> This is for peter - basically you can see the cursor is either not responding or lagged - and then you can see the clicks not registering with the start menu....


I have the same issue every time I start the pc up, left/right click don't register.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> My white revel's clicks feel fine, the only things I don't really like about the revel are that the main buttons are pretty loud, the side buttons feel super cheap and are starting to squeak a bit and the mouse wheel makes more sound scrolling up than it does down, again kinda like squeaking?
> 
> The main mouse buttons to me just feel slightly mushy and stiff to click like my EC1-A which I actually like over my G Pro hair trigger clicks; different strokes I guess.


Maybe it's just my copy, but the clicks are fine IMO. I despise Huano switches (despite gaming on an EC2-A for almost a year and finally throwing in the towel on that mouse) and I always game with headphones so the 'sound' that the buttons make have no effect on how well I aim and play with the Revel. And I returned my FM Scream 1 because a) That price, oh that price b) the switches are lot stiffer than the usual Omron switches.


----------



## CorruptBE

Well there's no doubt there are better clicking mice out there, but for me it's still my daily driver. Performance and shape are the 2 most important factors for me and the Revel ticks both boxes the best out of all options.

Choosing a mouse is always aching to making compromises imo, but atm the G Pro & Revel stick out as the 2 that need the least amount of compromises from me.


----------



## Nivity

We are all different on what we can accept.
I cannot accept the horrible pre travel, mushy and loud clicks on the m1,m2.
And the side buttons are the worst I ever used outside EC series and Intellimouse.

And for someone that use the sidebutton all the time when gaming it is just way to garbage to accept.

But ye, shape, weight, coating is top notch. Just wish they would develop better buttons in the same shape,coating,weight then it would be a winner.
It is also short which made it perfect, the sensei shape is too long for my hands.


----------



## SmashTV

I swear my side buttons on the Revel are hair trigger. I may have one of the few produced like that.









In the meantime I'm still thinking of ways to make the clicks better. Maybe if I heat the bending point a little and swap switches.


----------



## maddada

filed the bottom and stuck some ec1 hyperglides and the glide feels amazing.

Now to somehow fix mouse 1&2 and have the best mouse in the world.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> We are all different on what we can accept.
> I cannot accept the horrible pre travel, mushy and loud clicks on the m1,m2.
> And the side buttons are the worst I ever used outside EC series and Intellimouse.
> 
> And for someone that use the sidebutton all the time when gaming it is just way to garbage to accept.
> 
> But ye, shape, weight, coating is top notch. Just wish they would develop better buttons in the same shape,coating,weight then it would be a winner.
> It is also short which made it perfect, the sensei shape is too long for my hands.


What's the cause for these mushy side buttons? The actual shell of the mouse? I hate high pre-travel and mushy clicks too. Don't understand why some mice have these horrible side buttons. Is this a QC issue or do all Revels have this?


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Leopardi

You guys have pre-travel in the side buttons? Mine are the greatest ever, very sharp clicks with no pre-travel.


----------



## maddada

Side buttons are good here too (and I use them a lot to turn left on csgo)

Just the main buttons suckkkk


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Side buttons are good here too (*and I use them a lot to turn left on csgo*)
> 
> Just the main buttons suckkkk


wuttt?


----------



## Maximillion

He's a big NASCAR fan. Just let him do his thing.


----------



## Nivity

People that think the side buttons are good have probably only used a EC series only and not tried any other mouse out there


----------



## the1freeMan

Dear Nixeus, do you intend on fixing the mcu/sensor timing jitter? Or people who already have multiple mice with no such nonsense should, in your opinion, downgrade sensor implementation to your amateurish (what am I saying amateur jobs don't have such problems) work just to try and get a 3360 sensei with decent weight and no mcu smoothing.
Why stop half way?


----------



## audax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> People that think the side buttons are good have probably only used a EC series only and not tried any other mouse out there


I have 15 different mice and I find the Revel's side buttons to be good.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> wuttt?


I used mouse4 to turn left

and alt/mouse5 to turn right (bind mouse4 +left and bind mouse5 +right)

Have to do this to turn fast because of very low sensitivity (400 1 or 800 0.5)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> People that think the side buttons are good have probably only used a EC series only and not tried any other mouse out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 15 different mice and I find the Revel's side buttons to be good.
Click to expand...

I guess we all have different opinions on what is good then








I find them loud as hell, horrible feedback compared to any good mouse like G403, KPM etc.

Just looking at the design internally you see how extremely cheap they are, everything including switches, triggers, the way they actuate and are held in the shell.
It is literally the cheapest design I ever seen in my life.

Ofc it helps to bring down the price, but also makes the mouse lack quality.


----------



## SmashTV

Still no aftermarket feet? Kind of upset only the standard replacement is through the site and only USA.

What's it take for Hotline or Hyperglide to get this rolling?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Still no aftermarket feet? Kind of upset only the standard replacement is through the site and only USA.
> 
> What's it take for Hotline or Hyperglide to get this rolling?


Hyperglide will never make feet for Revel.
Hotline I doubt they will also ever make it.

Finalmouse have more buzz/marketing around it so it is more in consideration.


----------



## Zhuni

Any place to get feet if in EU?


----------



## Buttnose

I asked @FinalmouseJude in 2015 about FM getting in contact with third party mouse feet makers and this was his response:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalmouseJude*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> In regards to the replacement mousefeet. We figure that with the growing population of FM owners a third party will soon provide FM feet on their own.... With the current demand for them we don't see why this would not pop up in the marketplace very soon. That being said if we do not start seeing FM marketed mousefeet within the next month or two we will provide them ourselves and establish a point of sale to purchase them.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jude


Two years later and still no hyperglide, hotline, tiger, puretrak *or even official replacement feet available!* I'm still making do with some ill fitting and very worn down Hotline IME 3.0 feet.

I'd imagine Nixeus are thinking the same regarding 3rd party replacement mouse feet, although they've at least done better than FM and provided an official replacement.


----------



## ncck

I thought it was confirmed that hyperglides was going to work on it after g403 skates


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I thought it was confirmed that hyperglides was going to work on it after g403 skates


I recall it saying Za13 -> DA Elite -> G403 -> "also in consideration Finalmouse Scream"


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I recall it saying Za13 -> DA Elite -> G403 -> "also in consideration Finalmouse Scream"


same


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> I used mouse4 to turn left
> 
> and alt/mouse5 to turn right (bind mouse4 +left and bind mouse5 +right)
> 
> Have to do this to turn fast because of very low sensitivity (400 1 or 800 0.5)


lol I've never heard of someon using a button to turn outside of console controllers. It seems like it'd be worthwhile to get a bigger mouse pad and work on your swipes.


----------



## Azmath

Peter, any updates regarding the sensor problem after waking the pc from sleep? On my unit I don't have this problem, but I sold my second unit to a friend and he called me that after 5 hours telling me he had to restart the pc twice to get it working again. He realy enjoys the mouse but this problem is a no go for him, as for everyone else. You think firmware update will help?


----------



## abusedkid

I have and had the same problem (win7 and win10 now). Starting the driver fixes the problem for me. Your friend could try the same in the meantime.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> Peter, any updates regarding the sensor problem after waking the pc from sleep? On my unit I don't have this problem, but I sold my second unit to a friend and he called me that after 5 hours telling me he had to restart the pc twice to get it working again. He realy enjoys the mouse but this problem is a no go for him, as for everyone else. You think firmware update will help?


Have you tried the firmware ver 10/20/2016 found here:
http://www.nixeus.com/revel_firmware/


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Have you tried the firmware ver 10/20/2016 found here:
> http://www.nixeus.com/revel_firmware/


Haven't checked this thread in a while so not sure if it's a common problem but I'm having issues with my Revel scroll wheel and it's getting progressively worse. The scroll wheel is pretty much unusable now, when I try scroll up on a page it just scrolls back down by itself. It also consistently double-clicks mouse 3 when pressed just once.

Shame as I'm a big fan of the mouse now that I've worn in M1/2 + added hyperglides

Anything you can suggest Peter? I have the latest firmware


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> Haven't checked this thread in a while so not sure if it's a common problem but I'm having issues with my Revel scroll wheel and it's getting progressively worse. The scroll wheel is pretty much unusable now, when I try scroll up on a page it just scrolls back down by itself. It also consistently double-clicks mouse 3 when pressed just once.
> 
> Shame as I'm a big fan of the mouse now that I've worn in M1/2 + added hyperglides
> 
> Anything you can suggest Peter? I have the latest firmware


Try using a dust blower or something to clean the scroll wheel - if that does not work, please contact [email protected] for a warranty replacement. Do you have the black rubberized one or the glossy white one?


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Can anyone tell me where I can order the Revel fast and without having to pay for customs (Germany / central Europe)?


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Try using a dust blower or something to clean the scroll wheel - if that does not work, please contact [email protected] for a warranty replacement. Do you have the black rubberized one or the glossy white one?


It's glossy white. Will take the shell off and give it a go. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0g4m1ng*
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can order the Revel fast and without having to pay for customs (Germany / central Europe)?


We have an EU retail partner that have them in stock:
https://www.esportstore.com/Search?q=nixeus

Amazon is out of stock -the shipment got delayed due to port employee strikes going on in the ports in EU from what I was told.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiz3r*
> 
> It's glossy white. Will take the shell off and give it a go. Thanks for the reply


If it doesn't work make sure to contact [email protected] Thank-you!


----------



## kiz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Try using a dust blower or something to clean the scroll wheel - if that does not work, please contact [email protected] for a warranty replacement. Do you have the black rubberized one or the glossy white one?


Just fyi - that seems to have sorted out the scrolling issue which was the biggest annoyance







but the scroll button itself is still playing up. May have to get in touch with support


----------



## squibbon

Has the final version of the software been released yet?


----------



## jtl999

Agreed. Would buy this mouse if I could turns off the LED's. I do not care about them and some LED's hurt my eyes.

Thanks


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squibbon*
> 
> Has the final version of the software been released yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtl999*
> 
> Agreed. Would buy this mouse if I could turns off the LED's. I do not care about them and some LED's hurt my eyes.
> 
> Thanks


You can use the beta version listed on the first post of this thread for now. Then uninstall it and install the new final version when we release it.


----------



## CorruptBE

fyi the double clicking on middlemouse is occasionally happening here as well (though this Revel is from the first Massdrop batch).

Not a big issue ingame atm but occasionally I unintentionally open a page in a new tab twice in the browser. Scrolling itself so far has no issues.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Is it possible to change the DPI change button to third mouse button (mouse wheel click)?

Might be something rather odd but I am kinda used to do it that way and I go the impression that it greatly increased the lifetime of my mice.


----------



## CorruptBE

You can, apparently:


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Thank you.


----------



## jtl999

Can someone take a screenshot of the "Performance" and "Light" tabs for me of the Nixeus software?

Thanks


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtl999*
> 
> Can someone take a screenshot of the "Performance" and "Light" tabs for me of the Nixeus software?
> 
> Thanks


Sure


----------



## jtl999

Thanks









And I'm assuming you can just turn the LED's off? right?


----------



## banjogood

I get the double clicking mouse wheel and weird scrolling too sometimes. sometimes I don't. pretty weird.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtl999*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm assuming you can just turn the LED's off? right?


Yep, they're off here.


----------



## Nivity

Just for the record, it's been a long long time now since Nixeus said anything about the replacement feet for revel in eu..
It's been listed on amazon.co.uk forever, but never been available.


----------



## jsx3

Holy budget level software design. Jesus my eyes.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> Holy budget level software design. Jesus my eyes.


BETA

Plus the mouse is a cheap option from a Chinese OEM. Pray to the mouse gods every night that you even got any software.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> Holy budget level software design. Jesus my eyes.


The Revel was sold as a plug-and-play mouse, so any sort of software is pretty much a nicety.

Gotta make sure it works before you pretty it up anyway.


----------



## the1freeMan

Love how pointer speed is called acceleration setting...
If you read MarkC's explanation of m_mousespeed it's pretty hilarious.









And yeah why would you use a serif font in the first place, even as a placeholder.

Anyway considering what DM and FM do (or don't) this is very much appreciated.

Fix the clicks and timing jitter and we're good, you can even raise the price by 10 or 15 € if needed.


----------



## blobs

i got a ceesa cable, but i couldnt install it as is. the paracord toward the end that goes into the mouse was too bulky to fit under the pcb for me, so i tried to trim off some paracord, and ended up snipping one of the cables inside









i fixed it but its super jank and im pretty sure it could break at like any minute

buuuut...





until it breaks i guess i have my new favorite mouse


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> i got a ceesa cable, but i couldnt install it as is. the paracord toward the end that goes into the mouse was too bulky to fit under the pcb for me, so i tried to trim off some paracord, and ended up snipping one of the cables inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fixed it but its super jank and im pretty sure it could break at like any minute
> 
> buuuut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until it breaks i guess i have my new favorite mouse


Next time just push the paracord back. I do this on all my mice, so it's like the stock cable inside the mouse.
Like this:
L

btw. the "clear ring" on your cable is meant to be the stressrelief inside the mouse...


----------



## blobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Next time just push the paracord back. I do this on all my mice, so it's like the stock cable inside the mouse.
> Like this:
> L
> 
> btw. the "clear ring" on your cable is meant to be the stressrelief inside the mouse...


Oops. I guess I gotta open my mouse up again.









Tbh I didn't see the clear ring until way after the fact. I thought the heatshrink tubing would be enough for stress relief


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> BETA
> 
> Plus the mouse is a cheap option from a Chinese OEM. Pray to the mouse gods every night that you even got any software.


^This. Ha ha. The beta software is decent enough to turn off all the unnecessary CPI settings (I only need 400 and 800) and to have my LED for 800 DPI set to red to match my rig's color scheme. Other than that, I'd suggest flashing your Revel to the last updated firmware since it eliminates unnecessary smoothing as well as provide you with an option to play at a 500Hz polling rate.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> BETA
> 
> Plus the mouse is a cheap option from a Chinese OEM. Pray to the mouse gods every night that you even got any software.
> 
> 
> 
> ^This. Ha ha. The beta software is decent enough to turn off all the unnecessary CPI settings (I only need 400 and 800) and to have my LED for 800 DPI set to red to match my rig's color scheme. Other than that, I'd suggest flashing your Revel to the last updated firmware since it eliminates unnecessary smoothing as well as provide you with an option to play at a 500Hz polling rate.
Click to expand...

Why would one want 500hz over 1000hz?


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Why would one want 500hz over 1000hz?


Personal preference?


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Why would one want 500hz over 1000hz?
> 
> 
> 
> Personal preference?
Click to expand...

Personal preference for _what_ exactly? Obviously it is not the like of 3 digits over 4 digits. It's for what it gives you.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Personal preference for _what_ exactly? Obviously it is not the like of 3 digits over 4 digits. It's for what it gives you.


Less reports - less smooth - individual reports are more pronounced - it gives of the sensation of more control - less motions to master. People have weird preferences and how past events affect their current choices is a big factor. Whatever floats their boat. Just let those people have their thing.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Also for some reason my Microsoft Office programs will lag when being dragged around when my mouse is at 1000hz. Putting it at 500hz fixed the problem.


----------



## deviuz

Hi y'all, I just got my Revel in the mail today and I have to say, it might be my new go-to for CSGO. Before the Revel, I was using the G102 and prior to that the G303. I have pretty small hands so I was unsure if the Revel would fit my hand, but it feels great in my hand. I can see why the Sensei is/was so popular for so long!

I like the cable moreso than the G102 because when I put it into my bungee, the cable sortof sticks up and is bent back so that when I swipe it doesn't hit the bungee (did that make any sense ?)

Sensor is great, I'm not sure if it's placebo or not, but I feel like the 3360 is better than the Mercury sensor in the G102/203.

All in all, the Revel is a great mouse ($35 from Newegg, came with a mousepad too!) that everyone should take a look at if they want a cheap, no-frills, no performance compromising mouse. 10/10 would reccommend!!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

@CeeSA now has our REVEL replacement mouse feet in stock and is including them for free with every Paracord Mouse Cable purchase! He is based out of EU.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621381/paracord-mice-cable-made-by-ceesa/0_100#post_26097571


----------



## dwnfall

I have a old Nixeus Revel and the clicks feel very weird. Is it the same still or have the clicks changed?


----------



## Lass3

Does it have onboard memory - Does it store (all) the changes made in the software on the mouse.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Does it have onboard memory - Does it store (all) the changes made in the software on the mouse.


Yes it does.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwnfall*
> 
> I have a old Nixeus Revel and the clicks feel very weird. Is it the same still or have the clicks changed?


I've had a white revel since November and it was fine to me until I tried the Kone Pure Owl Eye. Since I found the Owl Eye too small I decided how can I make the revel better since it fits my hand much better than the KPOE.

I opened it up and put two pieces of tape under the plungers for all the buttons (apart from the middle mouse + dpi switch button). Now there's no pre-travel for me. It even worked for the side buttons, but those required a few more pieces of tape to get rid of the pre-travel.

I just put as many bits of tape layered on top of one another until it wouldn't click, then, removed one layer. Now the buttons are nice and no longer mushy







(albeit still hard to click which is what I wanted in a mouse after the recent logitech mice being so easy to accidentally click).


----------



## SmashTV

Might try that myself. I still got the spare feet. The extra time to click from the shell and pre travel messes with my rail.


----------



## Ufasas

Hm interesting, i had my pair of feet arrived from Nixeus before too, might give it a shot with the pieces of tape later







thank for the heads up Tranceplant


----------



## Nivity

Tried it on my 2, did not make it any better imo.
The pretravel was not my problem with the revel though, it's the horrible clicks.
And the weird feeling if I hold down a button and move my finger I can feel it shifting under my finger, only mouse that I ever felt that on.
Same on both my Revels.


----------



## SmashTV

Ok did it. Made my M2 great but my M1 sucks now. Maybe I'll reopen it and remove a layer but for now it will go back into the drawer.

EDIT: After spamming for a few minutes, M1 is good and M2 is mushy. I can live with this.

EDIT 2: Both mushy. My taping needs to be redone at a later time.

Also noting my white stem for the clicks did not have the sides talked about earlier.


----------



## zulk

Anybody know what kind of aftermarket feet are available, I hate the stock feet, they are too 'high'


----------



## freddy4fingrar

So is the lod high on every nixeus revel?
Its higher then on both my zowies on the highest settings, and way higher then g pro and 403 i had.
Dont feel nice at all


----------



## 508859

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freddy4fingrar*
> 
> So is the lod high on every nixeus revel?
> Its higher then on both my zowies on the highest settings, and way higher then g pro and 403 i had.
> Dont feel nice at all


pretty usual on mine


----------



## Nivity

Both my revels are the same as G pro, G403 kinda.
So not high.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Tried it on my 2, did not make it any better imo.
> The pretravel was not my problem with the revel though, it's the horrible clicks.
> And the weird feeling if I hold down a button and move my finger I can feel it shifting under my finger, only mouse that I ever felt that on.
> Same on both my Revels.


That's disappointing







. I just got rid of the Razer LH TE for that reason







.


----------



## Menthalion

At first I relegated my original Massdrop Revel to office mouse because of very badly uneven clicks. I couldn't even feel if M2 clicked at all. They started to get a bit better after some use so I started gaming with it, and was I glad I tried that, I always loved the Sensei shape. So much so that I liked it even more than the great build quality G Pro and G 403 I have.

However, only a few days after the scroll wheel started to drag very badly, I can feel something is grinding against the right side. So, I now seem to be on the market for another mouse again, preferably a Sensei like shape with a 3360. What are my options ? Seeing all the things that were wrong with this mouse I highly doubt I should just buy another Revel.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> At first I relegated my original Massdrop Revel to office mouse because of very badly uneven clicks. I couldn't even feel if M2 clicked at all. They started to get a bit better after some use so I started gaming with it, and was I glad I tried that, I always loved the Sensei shape. So much so that I liked it even more than the great build quality G Pro and G 403 I have.
> 
> However, only a few days after the scroll wheel started to drag very badly, I can feel something is grinding against the right side. So, I now seem to be on the market for another mouse again, preferably a Sensei like shape with a 3360. What are my options ? Seeing all the things that were wrong with this mouse I highly doubt I should just buy another Revel.


Dream Machines DM1 Pro S.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> At first I relegated my original Massdrop Revel to office mouse because of very badly uneven clicks. I couldn't even feel if M2 clicked at all. They started to get a bit better after some use so I started gaming with it, and was I glad I tried that, I always loved the Sensei shape. So much so that I liked it even more than the great build quality G Pro and G 403 I have.
> 
> However, only a few days after the scroll wheel started to drag very badly, I can feel something is grinding against the right side. So, I now seem to be on the market for another mouse again, preferably a Sensei like shape with a 3360. What are my options ? Seeing all the things that were wrong with this mouse I highly doubt I should just buy another Revel.


If you think something is defective with your mouse, contact their warranty support for a warranty replacement.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> At first I relegated my original Massdrop Revel to office mouse because of very badly uneven clicks. I couldn't even feel if M2 clicked at all. They started to get a bit better after some use so I started gaming with it, and was I glad I tried that, I always loved the Sensei shape. So much so that I liked it even more than the great build quality G Pro and G 403 I have.
> 
> However, only a few days after the scroll wheel started to drag very badly, I can feel something is grinding against the right side. So, I now seem to be on the market for another mouse again, preferably a Sensei like shape with a 3360. What are my options ? Seeing all the things that were wrong with this mouse I highly doubt I should just buy another Revel.


Please contact us at [email protected] for warranty support.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> Are there any plans for the Revel to be resupplied in Australia or on Massdrop?
> 
> It used to be on Mwave, but the listing has disappeared, and it isn't available in any other Australian retailer. It's been a few months now.
> 
> It's been awhile since the last Massdrop as well.
> 
> I got mine for $39 AUD from Mwave during a sale they had late last year, but it is hard to recommend it to others when the only listings are from American retailers for $90+.


It is up to the AU retailers to import the products to make them available in the region. However, for sure it will be available when Amazon AU opens up in September.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> At first I relegated my original Massdrop Revel to office mouse because of very badly uneven clicks. I couldn't even feel if M2 clicked at all. They started to get a bit better after some use so I started gaming with it, and was I glad I tried that, I always loved the Sensei shape. So much so that I liked it even more than the great build quality G Pro and G 403 I have


I'm on my 2nd Revel and it has been a fantastic mouse so far. Used it for a good 2 months straight. At barely 84g and a great sensor, how could anything go wrong? Well, it seems as if the M1/M2 buttons get worse with time. I dunno if they were tested for a 'million' clicks as opposed to a 'hundred' clicks. My M1/M2 buttons started randomly actuating so much in-game (all be it Titanfall 2, BF1 or Killing Floor 2, etc.). I wear headphones most of the time when I game so the hollow sounding clicks didn't bother me as much. It's when I started 'feeling' how shallow and hollow the clicks were that I just went back to my G403 (very tough to beat the nice clicks on that mouse). On the positive side, I only paid $40 USD for the Revel. On the negative side, the durability seems to be this mouse's weakness (at least my copy). Well, it was awesome till it lasted.


----------



## SmashTV

Yeah if there was a change in production for a better build I'd gladly buy it again. It's fantastic but the clicks. Argh.


----------



## raad11

I don't like the sound of the clicks, but I don't know what you guys are talking about with regards to travel time or pre-travel. The only motion I get when I push down any distance is an instantaneous click. And I've got two Revels.

I just ordered the feet.

I am concerned about click latency though. And I would appreciate a mouse with more solid click "feel".

Someone mentioned the DM 1 Pro S which looks almost exactly like the Revel... and it weirdly has the exact same click latency too:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QI7-LY9Ul_DsVE4ZOqBQxqqqqrdJ04Ite8IY3AQMds/edit#gid=0

Anyone know why this is?

Which other mice have the PMW3360 in a similar shell as the Revel? Is the DM 1 Pro S basically a Revel with better build quality?

I mean, I'm not dissatisfied with the Revel, I'm keeping both. Just wondering if there's a better one on the market.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Revel and DM1 Pro S both have their fair share of build quality issues. They are different shells though.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> I don't like the sound of the clicks, but I don't know what you guys are talking about with regards to travel time or pre-travel. The only motion I get when I push down any distance is an instantaneous click. And I've got two Revels.
> 
> I am concerned about click latency though. And I would appreciate a mouse with more solid click "feel".
> 
> Which other mice have the PMW3360 in a similar shell as the Revel? Is the DM 1 Pro S basically a Revel with better build quality?
> 
> I mean, I'm not dissatisfied with the Revel, I'm keeping both. Just wondering if there's a better one on the market.


I enjoyed my Revel till the M1/M2 buttons started double-clicking on me randomly. I've never been a huge believer in "click latency" because I've gamed with several mice that were atrocious in comparison to the G303 (which has very very low tclick latency) and have played quite well. The only mouse that had noticeable click latency was the Mionix Castor. Mionix addressed the click latency by.................. releasing a NEW mouse with software to minimize the click latency (such a $hame, Mionix, such a $hame).

I know that this company has been getting crap lately, especially since their last release (Scream One) which was a disaster, but the FinalMouse Scream One Second Edition not only has very low click latency and a PMW 3360 (and is incredibly light), but the clicks on it felt glorious. Like an in-betweener of Omrons and Huanos. Just my experience for what it's worth


----------



## Nivity

Revel is still the mouse I play the best with in OW.
The length is not to long (for example EC2a, Sensei is too long)
The width is PERFECT
The coating is perfect, it feels nice and I get a good grip on sides and the top even with the soft coating.
The buttons are bad and they annoy me, but I can still play better with it then any other mouse.

But the buttons are just too annoying for me overall, because I do so much more then just play OW.
And ofc when I play with like my G pro / G403 I can feel the buttons being so much better, especially sidebuttons on G403.

Never tried Finalmouse because it is super expensive and with all the flaws it have, it also looks a bit too big for me.

If only Revel had better M1,M2, Sidebuttons I would be in love :/

I am trying sooooo hard to get used to G pro and G403 but it is so hard lol because G403 is too big, G pro too small.
I prefer a mouse with higher quality feel, and that there are good replacement feet etc, so still trying my best. But Revel is still on my desk plugged in


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

Thank-you for the comments and feedback. For anyone experiencing issues with their REVEL mouse, please contact [email protected] for warranty support.

Also the REVEL Gaming Software is finished and ready. I'm just waiting for it to be loaded onto our website.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank-you for the comments and feedback. For anyone experiencing issues with their REVEL mouse, please contact [email protected] for warranty support.
> 
> Also the REVEL Gaming Software is finished and ready. I'm just waiting for it to be loaded onto our website.


Will there be any new firmware?


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I enjoyed my Revel till the M1/M2 buttons started double-clicking on me randomly. I've never been a huge believer in "click latency" because I've gamed with several mice that were atrocious in comparison to the G303 (which has very very low tclick latency) and have played quite well. The only mouse that had noticeable click latency was the Mionix Castor. Mionix addressed the click latency by.................. releasing a NEW mouse with software to minimize the click latency (such a $hame, Mionix, such a $hame).
> 
> I know that this company has been getting crap lately, especially since their last release (Scream One) which was a disaster, but the FinalMouse Scream One Second Edition not only has very low click latency and a PMW 3360 (and is incredibly light), but the clicks on it felt glorious. Like an in-betweener of Omrons and Huanos. Just my experience for what it's worth


How would you compare the Revel to the Scream One Second Edition?


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Revel is still the mouse I play the best with in OW.
> The length is not to long (for example EC2a, Sensei is too long)
> The width is PERFECT
> The coating is perfect, it feels nice and I get a good grip on sides and the top even with the soft coating.
> The buttons are bad and they annoy me, but I can still play better with it then any other mouse.
> 
> But the buttons are just too annoying for me overall, because I do so much more then just play OW.
> And ofc when I play with like my G pro / G403 I can feel the buttons being so much better, especially sidebuttons on G403.
> 
> Never tried Finalmouse because it is super expensive and with all the flaws it have, it also looks a bit too big for me.
> 
> If only Revel had better M1,M2, Sidebuttons I would be in love :/
> 
> I am trying sooooo hard to get used to G pro and G403 but it is so hard lol because G403 is too big, G pro too small.
> I prefer a mouse with higher quality feel, and that there are good replacement feet etc, so still trying my best. But Revel is still on my desk plugged in


I agree, I bought the mouse on a whim and when I tried it in Overwatch, it felt amazing. I do better even with the clackety buttons. At least it's cheap so it will always have a market. I'd pay double the price for a Revel with great skates and impeccable build quality/solid clicks and low click latency.


----------



## raad11

Is there any change from beta software to release?

What does 'Enhance Pointer Precision' do and why is it checked by default?


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Portable = as in once you saved your settings/profile to the mouse, uninstall the software or use the mouse with another PC the new saved settings are still in the mouse? Yes.
> 
> We have halted firmware development since most of the features people are requesting will be available in the upcoming software.


Will reflashing the old firmware change to default settings?

Edit: I uninstalled that beta software, then reflashed with the 10/2016 firmware. The DPI settings are now back to default. Is the mouse acceleration now removed again too?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> What does 'Enhance Pointer Precision' do and why is it checked by default?


Basically windows mouse acceleration


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Basically windows mouse acceleration


So did the software enable this upon installation or what? I've never had that checked in Windows but when installed the Revel software (the old beta or whatever), it was already checked (meaning, the option within Revel software).

Edit: Oops, just forgot this is a new system I just built a few days ago. Enhanced Pointer Precision may have been on in Windows by default! But I didn't notice any difference within games. Do modern games just disable that accel or is it still in affect there when checked off in Windows mouse settings?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> So did the software enable this upon installation or what? I've never had that checked in Windows but when installed the Revel software (the old beta or whatever), it was already checked (meaning, the option within Revel software).
> 
> Edit: Oops, just forgot this is a new system I just built a few days ago. Enhanced Pointer Precision may have been on in Windows by default! But I didn't notice any difference within games. Do modern games just disable that accel or is it still in affect there when checked off in Windows mouse settings?


Yes, enhanced pointer precision is enabled by default on windows.

Games will usually use raw input data from your mouse, which bypasses this. Depends on the game though.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> Is there any change from beta software to release?
> 
> What does 'Enhance Pointer Precision' do and why is it checked by default?


The final software does not have "Enhance Pointer Precision" checked by default. Also uninstalling the software and reinstalling the firmware will set it back to default shipping settings.

When you install and use the software for custom settings - it will over ride and install over any firmware you have for the mouse.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> Is there any change from beta software to release?
> 
> What does 'Enhance Pointer Precision' do and why is it checked by default?
> 
> 
> 
> The final software does not have "Enhance Pointer Precision" checked by default. Also uninstalling the software and reinstalling the firmware will set it back to default shipping settings.
> 
> When you install and use the software for custom settings - it will over ride and install over any firmware you have for the mouse.
Click to expand...

Edit: Talked to peter in pm.


----------



## RitzyBusiness

Regardless you should probably have MarkC's applied just in case you need it down the line, EPP on/off wouldn't really matter in that scenario.


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitzyBusiness*
> 
> Regardless you should probably have MarkC's applied just in case you need it down the line, EPP on/off wouldn't really matter in that scenario.


What is "MarkC's"?


----------



## RitzyBusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> What is "MarkC's"?


http://donewmouseaccel.blogspot.com/2010/04/

It eliminates mouse acceleration from Enhanced Pointer Precision making it useless. Most people are going to disable it outright but some older games force EPP so to fix those games this patch exists. So even if you accidentally enabled EPP, it would be the same as it being off.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

The "Official" software is now available for download:

http://www.nixeus.com/revel_software/

Thank-you everyone for your feedback and support!


----------



## popups

I kind of miss the Revel. I don't know why.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The "Official" software is now available for download:
> 
> http://www.nixeus.com/revel_software/
> 
> Thank-you everyone for your feedback and support!


Updated OP, thanks Peter for listening to the community and giving the end user more control.


----------



## Nivity

You still should try and get replacement feet for the Revel on Amazon EU or Maxgaming.com EU at least.
Not much too do when they get worn out etc, unless you want to buy a paracord every time making it very expensive feet


----------



## t1mch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The "Official" software is now available for download:
> 
> http://www.nixeus.com/revel_software/
> 
> Thank-you everyone for your feedback and support!


Awesome work, thanks a lot!

Do I understand correctly that the software and firmware are separated? So the software will not update the firmware?


----------



## Ufasas

Thanks much, gonna install the update later! Plenty of mice to test more  Rat, mastermouse.. bleh..


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> You still should try and get replacement feet for the Revel on Amazon EU or Maxgaming.com EU at least.
> Not much too do when they get worn out etc, unless you want to buy a paracord every time making it very expensive feet


Ok... I will talk to Maxgaming about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1mch3*
> 
> Awesome work, thanks a lot!
> 
> Do I understand correctly that the software and firmware are separated? So the software will not update the firmware?


Using the software, once you apply the settings, will over ride the firmware you have installed in the mouse.


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The "Official" software is now available for download:
> 
> http://www.nixeus.com/revel_software/
> 
> Thank-you everyone for your feedback and support!


Really nice i just buyed the mouse and updated so i can change to 500hz xD and now the software is out and you can change beetwen all pooling rates 125,250 500 its super nice







Thanx

I disable the dpi steps so i only have 400 and 800, so i dont need to
go through all Dpi steps before come back to 400/800, then i turned off light


----------



## Asuhra

Is the DPI button programmable with the new software? If so I might get one Revel, just unsure because of size, would rather have a Revel the size of the Fk2.


----------



## shaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asuhra*
> 
> Is the DPI button programmable with the new software? If so I might get one Revel, just unsure because of size, would rather have a Revel the size of the Fk2.


It is. All of the buttons are programmable, you can choose from the options the program provides or make a macro.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asuhra*
> 
> just unsure because of size, would rather have a Revel the size of the Fk2.


The Revel is slightly bigger than the FK2. However, the build quality for the FK2 is much better. This mouse makes the Huano switches on a FK2 seem quite pleasant (despite the stiff clicks). I've owned 2 Revels and the first thing that usually starts to give noticeable issues are the M1/M2 buttons. At least my copies did that.


----------



## SmashTV

Funny I broke out the mouse for the firmware update. Left it sitting in the desk cause I accidentally applied too much take for the switches they were sticking.

Somehow isn't sticking anymore. Both clicks feel like my G402 now. Gonna give it some burn full time.


----------



## Kanya

I pre-ordered a glossy white version prior to release as I loved my Sensei. Was using a G303 at the time and the Revel was put in the drawer, as for some reason, when I try using the side buttons, I 70% of the time activate the forward button when using the back button.

Last night, put the G Pro aside to give the Revel another shot...again I keep activating both buttons on the side when try to use just the back button.

I have pretty small hands and this is the only mouse Ive owned (Sensei, G403, G303, G Pro, amongst a raft of others) that causes me this issue. I neded up plugging the G Pro back in as it was frustrating me so much. I tried altering the way I was using it, but no matter what, I kept on activating the forward button.

Is this because the two buttons are on a tilt switch rather than seperate?

Also, I was unaware that Peter at Nixeus arranged to issue people with the first batches of these mice replacement feet (which was another issue) - is this still an option ie will they issue the better feet? The feet I have are not the best that came as standard.

I want to love this mouse (and I do until I hit that damn forward button) but its exasperating me no end. I have the thumbs of a gnome so I'd imagine people with longer thumbs would experience this too? Or maybe its the hardware...

Not overly sure, wondered if anyone else had this issue?


----------



## SmashTV

There isn't much in the realm of distinguishing the buttons. I have no issue though. They are perfectly placed for my thumb and I don't have an accidental press problem.

The feet offer isn't up anymore. They do give an enhanced glide. I miss the control of the initial crappy feet. I wore them on a glass pad and I liked the control once they didn't have the weird drag.


----------



## Asuhra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The Revel is slightly bigger than the FK2. However, the build quality for the FK2 is much better. This mouse makes the Huano switches on a FK2 seem quite pleasant (despite the stiff clicks). I've owned 2 Revels and the first thing that usually starts to give noticeable issues are the M1/M2 buttons. At least my copies did that.


Many thanks, I'll pass then. One of the most important traits of the FK2 is exactly the Huano switches, I love them to death. No accidental click ever and I can use the middle and index finger to grip the mouse which makes it superior to 95% of the mice in my collection.


----------



## Synoxia

Just got it! White one, even if i have sweaty hands it feels grippier enough.
Should i update to latest firmware?

Hell.. the mouse it's amazing, clicks are perfectly fine for me, rmb is stiff enough to prevent accidental clicks but it doesn't cause fatigue for LoL (and other mobas) spamming. It's true that side buttons feel cheap but they are solid and good positioned plus easy to press in, i don't use them a lot though.
One issue i've found is the scroll wheel which has more resistance and makes weird crackling sound when going upside, no issues downside.
Btw, amazing mouse for the price, won't return this one. Gj Nixeus, you deserve support.I was already going to return my XG2401 Monitor to get your VUE freesync 1080p 144 but it's priced 300€ instead of 200 on amazon.it (vs 280€ of my xg2401)... anyway... support this company guys.


----------



## Azrael1111

My black revel also has a horrible creaky mouse2. It has a post actuation travel that mouse1 doesn't and a less even rebound. It might be in part to a poorly fitting shell (the top creaks/pops when you palm it).

edit: I bought a second one, the shell doesn't creak and both buttons feel crisp.


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ok so just updated to the latest firmware - haven't used this mouse in a while
> 
> I have to say this thing is responsive as 'f&^%$ - could be the weight and shape playing into that but tracking felt very effortless. I still have the original stock launch skates on and those do stink - I can feel them scraping. I also have this 'strange' issue which is resolved by pc restarts or changing the dpi and that's clicks just not registering - but once its working it works for the duration of the pc being on. This happened before and after the firmware update as well.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what 'removed MCU smoothing entails' but this thing feels great in-game(I assume that's the higher smoothing for higher dpi steps?). Thinking of buying a new one with the new skates or should I wait for a possible revision or something?
> 
> edit: My hand kind of fills every area of the shape so that's probably contributing to the 'control' feeling of the sensor
> 
> edit2: Due to simple amb shape, good performance, and easy to replace.. I think this might be my daily driver. lets see... you know me XD guess I stopped using it in the past cause of the mouse skates once I replace those I should be good to go


I have the same problem the mouse feel so fast, responsive, aggresive acc or what to call it.
I wish it feel like Zowie, Steelseries Rival fw 1.4.0.0,

maybe its the new firmware that make is so ?


----------



## hellopppp

I found that the new firmware makes the mouse feel a little bit better


----------



## Menthalion

Ordered a second one in the hope the buttons and wheel will be better this time. Also got a DM 1 Pro S, which click and wheel are superior, but I like the grip on this smaller one a lot better.


----------



## Synoxia

Hi, i have a Black Revel here with paracord mod, just noticed it has "cracky" scrollwheel, i dont mind of wheel that much but i i really dislike this. can i fix it by myself?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultraform*
> 
> I have the same problem the mouse feel so fast, responsive, aggresive acc or what to call it.
> I wish it feel like Zowie, Steelseries Rival fw 1.4.0.0,
> 
> maybe its the new firmware that make is so ?


It is the absence of smoothing. You were used to lag my friend







enjoy true tracking.

Peter, i have there a beautiful black revel but with cracky wheel and paracord mod... i have 3 questions:

1 Can i fix it by myself?
2 If i decide to send it to you to warranty fix the issue, will you need the paracord to be removed? <- if this is the case, i can just remove it and ask you to send the fixed mouse without feets applied to it (so i can open the mouse again and fit my beautiful paracord in it)
3 I bought it from amazon.it, so i should have 2 years warranty due to italians law, right?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoxia*
> 
> Hi, i have a Black Revel here with paracord mod, just noticed it has "cracky" scrollwheel, i dont mind of wheel that much but i i really dislike this. can i fix it by myself?
> It is the absence of smoothing. You were used to lag my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy true tracking.
> 
> Peter, i have there a beautiful black revel but with cracky wheel and paracord mod... i have 3 questions:
> 
> 1 Can i fix it by myself?
> 2 If i decide to send it to you to warranty fix the issue, will you need the paracord to be removed? <- if this is the case, i can just remove it and ask you to send the fixed mouse without feets applied to it (so i can open the mouse again and fit my beautiful paracord in it)
> 3 I bought it from amazon.it, so i should have 2 years warranty due to italians law, right?


1) Yes, you can try to fix it yourself (if you are tech savy). It will not void the warranty and that is why we gave replacement mouse feets to CeeSa for community members like you who like to mod to use the paracords. Examples of voided warranty is if it looks like it got chewed up by a doggy or tossed in the ocean.

2) We will send you a replacement, not the same mouse back so you will need to remove the paracord.

3) Yes, you have a 2 year warranty - if you and other European customers need warranty service please contact [email protected] = goes directly to us here in the USA.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> 1) Yes, you can try to fix it yourself (if you are tech savy). It will not void the warranty and that is why we gave replacement mouse feets to CeeSa for community members like you who like to mod to use the paracords. Examples of voided warranty is if it looks like it got chewed up by a doggy or tossed in the ocean.
> 
> 2) We will send you a replacement, not the same mouse back so you will need to remove the paracord.
> 
> 3) Yes, you have a 2 year warranty - if you and other European customers need warranty service please contact [email protected] = goes directly to us here in the USA.


1) I'm not tech savy haha but if all i have to do is replace the wheel i can do it had no problem and it would prefer this way, as its a small problem (making a little more resistance sometimes and "cracky" sound) so i won't have to wait, it would be nice to have feets included with the wheel for the reason stated above
2) Well, then you could simply not attach the feet and send it to me in this case








3) Nice, you will pay for the shipment i guess?

P.S i must say you guys here have a kicker, i'm raccomending everyone this mouse. This is faaar better than overpriced crap from usual brands who only care about marketing (Hi razer/logitech).

Next step is to make
1 Intellimouse clone with same features of this one, lighter as possible
2 "Premium" Revel with better QC, lighter, paracord preinstalled and omrons everywhere would be amazing (side buttons feels fine for me btw even with those noname switches) <- this is no brain instabuy for me
3 Something with a lot of buttons like rival 500, Naga and Roccat MMO
4 CherryRedlikeswitches mech keyboard


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoxia*
> 
> 1) I'm not tech savy haha but if all i have to do is replace the wheel i can do it had no problem and it would prefer this way, as its a small problem (making a little more resistance sometimes and "cracky" sound) so i won't have to wait, it would be nice to have feets included with the wheel for the reason stated above
> 2) Well, then you could simply not attach the feet and send it to me in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Nice, you will pay for the shipment i guess?
> 
> P.S i must say you guys here have a kicker, i'm raccomending everyone this mouse. This is faaar better than overpriced crap from usual brands who only care about marketing (Hi razer/logitech).
> 
> Next step is to make
> 1 Intellimouse clone with same features of this one, lighter as possible
> 2 "Premium" Revel with better QC, lighter, paracord preinstalled and omrons everywhere would be amazing (side buttons feels fine for me btw even with those noname switches) <- this is no brain instabuy for me
> 3 Something with a lot of buttons like rival 500, Naga and Roccat MMO
> 4 CherryRedlikeswitches mech keyboard


Thanks for the recommendations and feedback.


----------



## Melan

You can forget about preinstalled paracord. It will not pass certifications.


----------



## Ultraform

intellimouse 3.0 clone copy with
better sensor 3310 / 3360
and better Switches,
and I like the scroll on Revel, first it was making noises but little oil on it and its perfect =)
And the ability ofc to change the polling rate and dpi, I would buy this mouse for sure :O

And where the sensor is placed on the mouse is also very important :/

And the possibility of changing the sensor would be nice if sometimes want to go over too Pixart 9800 Laser Sensor or something.
Or like the company Newskill gaming have, a mouse with sensor Pixart 3360 and a other with AVAGO 9800 laser.

Revel fitt me very good after try many other mouses, the only problem is that the the mouse feel so much faster then other mouses with the same settings.

or exempel Rival 700, Is too heavy. Without display, without vibrator to make it lighter, and make it less slippery in hands, it would make it a much better mouse.


----------



## Melan

Why would you want to go over from 3360 to 9800 of all sensors?


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Why would you want to go over from 3360 to 9800 of all sensors?


its beacouse it can steps of 50 dpi =) i like to have 450 dpi, but its not so importent


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultraform*
> 
> its beacouse it can steps of 50 dpi =) i like to have 450 dpi, but its not so importent


Uh, so can PMW3310 and PMW3366 & variants if I recall correctly.

Let's not revert back to laser sensors please, haha. We don't need useless 10,000+ dpi marketing ads again.


----------



## Ultraform

ooh, didnt know PMW3366 can do that :O . PMW3310 can have that but i have problem with rival and zowie that the crossair fly too the ground or the sky when i play:/, or when fast moves. otherwise i like the 3310 =)


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultraform*
> 
> intellimouse 3.0 clone copy with
> better sensor 3310 / 3360
> and better Switches,
> and I like the scroll on Revel, first it was making noises but little oil on it and its perfect =)
> And the ability ofc to change the polling rate and dpi, I would buy this mouse for sure :O
> 
> And where the sensor is placed on the mouse is also very important :/
> 
> And the possibility of changing the sensor would be nice if sometimes want to go over too Pixart 9800 Laser Sensor or something.
> Or like the company Newskill gaming have, a mouse with sensor Pixart 3360 and a other with AVAGO 9800 laser.
> 
> Revel fitt me very good after try many other mouses, the only problem is that the the mouse feel so much faster then other mouses with the same settings.
> 
> or exempel Rival 700, Is too heavy. Without display, without vibrator to make it lighter, and make it less slippery in hands, it would make it a much better mouse.


I have to put oil on the scroll to fix the issue? I have your same issue


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoxia*
> 
> I have to put oil on the scroll to fix the issue? I have your same issue


I used something call "WD 40" maybe it can even call MultiSpray in other countries


----------



## maddada

Hey would anyone else buy a nixeus revel pro?

I definitely would if it had:

- better main clicks (DM1 S's are good), seperate from shell would be preferable.
- better mouse3 click that doesn't start double clicking after a while
- better side buttons
- bit less weight
- better feet out of the box

and if there was a smaller kinzu sized version that'd be the dream.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

For me, it would just be the buttons.

Logitech's shapes, while no longer spaceship like, still aren't as good as the Revel. But the buttons are infinitely better.


----------



## Menthalion

Got my second Revel, clicks are both crisp, wheel feels good. I like the shape (less filling) more than the DM 1 Pro S, would prefer even a tad smaller.

My second favorite mouse of all time now after the G3, if it will hold.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Hey would anyone else buy a nixeus revel pro?
> 
> I definitely would if it had:
> 
> - better main clicks (DM1 S's are good), seperate from shell would be preferable.
> - better mouse3 click that doesn't start double clicking after a while
> - better side buttons
> - bit less weight
> - better feet out of the box
> 
> and if there was a smaller kinzu sized version that'd be the dream.


Yes please!

I would add a centre foot as well. I've noticed this mouse gives different cm/360 depending on pressure on cloth. Its not a huge issue at all for me its around 1.5-2cm at 70cm/360 on 3mm thick pad but its a variance I simply don't have with any other mouse and i'd imagine it being slightly more with a Heavy or something thicker. FYI its an increase in sens with more pressure. Nothing close to a big deal but would prefer it to not be there.


----------



## Ultraform

Hi is it possible to add Sensor Rest Mode settings in drivers ?
i want the MCU Smoothing but want to disable Sensor Rest Mode :O


----------



## SmashTV

Kind of counter productive there. Don't think they'd be adding that.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> I would add a centre foot as well. I've noticed this mouse gives different cm/360 depending on pressure on cloth. Its not a huge issue at all for me its around 1.5-2cm at 70cm/360 on 3mm thick pad but its a variance I simply don't have with any other mouse and i'd imagine it being slightly more with a Heavy or something thicker. FYI its an increase in sens with more pressure. Nothing close to a big deal but would prefer it to not be there.


This is a good and actually implementable idea.


----------



## Nivity

The only thing I care about is better M1,M2,Sidebuttons. Rest is fine tbh.
Yeah coating wears off etc, but meh. I can buy another one then, but butons are what they are, bad


----------



## Zhuni

Quick fix for the squeaky up scroll. Turn mouse upside down. Place scroll touching top of soft mouse mat and run it up and down the pad very fast 20-40 times


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The only thing I care about is better M1,M2,Sidebuttons. Rest is fine tbh.
> Yeah coating wears off etc, but meh. I can buy another one then, but butons are what they are, bad


We have another REVEL variation that is NOT rubberized and NOT Glossy - kind of like matte. Should I put it in production and make it as a third REVEL option?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The only thing I care about is better M1,M2,Sidebuttons. Rest is fine tbh.
> Yeah coating wears off etc, but meh. I can buy another one then, but butons are what they are, bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have another REVEL variation that is NOT rubberized and NOT Glossy - kind of like matte. Should I put it in production and make it as a third REVEL option?
Click to expand...

For me personally I don't care about getting another option like matte.
The rubberized coating got an amazing feel, even with it starting to disappear on the edges etc it is not that much of a problem for me personally.

I prefer you put the effort into improving the lacking areas for your next mouse









But this is ofc just my 2 cents


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> For me personally I don't care about getting another option like matte.
> The rubberized coating got an amazing feel, even with it starting to disappear on the edges etc it is not that much of a problem for me personally.
> 
> I prefer you put the effort into improving the lacking areas for your next mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is ofc just my 2 cents


I use the rubberized too and I like it alot =) the surface is great for me dont think it would be better with something else, maybe a little little bigegr version of revel maybe ?


----------



## sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We have another REVEL variation that is NOT rubberized and NOT Glossy - kind of like matte. Should I put it in production and make it as a third REVEL option?


What about a smaller Revel with Kinzu size and <=70 grams?

That would be awesome and I'm pretty sure it would sell well


----------



## Yihaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharp*
> 
> What about a smaller Revel with Kinzu size and <=70 grams?
> 
> That would be awesome and I'm pretty sure it would sell well


This. Please. I'll buy 20 of them instantly.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharp*
> 
> What about a smaller Revel with Kinzu size and <=70 grams?
> 
> That would be awesome and I'm pretty sure it would sell well


Its one of the mouse projects for a gaming mouse smaller than the REVEL, but has not been approved yet. The ERGO version (and a bit bigger) is in progress, so hopefully after that mouse.


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Its one of the mouse projects for a gaming mouse smaller than the REVEL, but has not been approved yet. The ERGO version (and a bit bigger) is in progress, so hopefully after that mouse.


would be great to test a little bigger version of Revel


----------



## Nivity

Size is always personal and there will never be one that fit all.
For me revel is the perfect size in every aspect, width, height, length, bigger would mean Sensei size = too long for me, smaller would mean a bit cramped but more ok then bigger I guess.

Working on the internal design etc to get better click feel is the biggest thing for me personally.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Its one of the mouse projects for a gaming mouse smaller than the REVEL, but has not been approved yet. The ERGO version (and a bit bigger) is in progress, so hopefully after that mouse.


Adding another voice in support of a smaller version of the Revel, more in the Kinzu size range. Button travel and feedback are another thing I'd like to see worked on in future models but I'm sure you've heard that plenty already.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Adding another voice in support of a smaller version of the Revel, more in the Kinzu size range. Button travel and feedback are another thing I'd like to see worked on in future models but I'm sure you've heard that plenty already.


100% this. I'd like to see a tad smaller Revel with proper crisp buttons.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Please also give us the MiCO revival.


----------



## the1freeMan




----------



## Asuhra

You can never go wrong with smaller size plus thumb buttons but if you guys want something that much smaller I would name it something else, not Rivel.

Perfect Rivel?

1-Drop width from 68mm to 60mm, at least in that zone between the sensor where we put the thumb and pinky finger. (Zowie FK2 has perfect width for the human average hand (19cm) but the Lancehead for example has a width similar to the Rivel and it is clearly too large and uncomfortable compared to the FK2.
2-Increase Height of hump by about 5mm and place it slightly more forward so that the peak of the hump is exactly at the middle (this will also allow for larger thumb buttons).
3-Bigger thumb buttons, G403 size and placement is the best I've seen in any mouse.
4-Better and harder switches like the more reliable Huanos for first person shooters or replaceable OMRONS like ROG Asus does. I'm assuming whoever buys this mouse buys it for FPS and not MOBAS, etc so you really don't want light switches.
5-Decrease the weight; use carbon fiber or NASA materials if you have to to bring it down to 75g or less. I have an office mouse that is perfect shape, hard plastic and weights 62g without thumb buttons so I know for a fact that light weight plus nice quality is possible (and costs less than usd10!!!). This office mouse with a proper sensor and thumb buttons would be the Formula One of gaming mice yet no one builds one... go figure.
6-The most flexible light weight cable you can find. The mouse shouldn't move at all when your playing around with the cable
7-Extra mouse feet with different glide properties: one softer, one harder and my dream would be a third set of metal feet like A4tech Bloody mice have because I haven't found anything that comes close to the feedback of metal feet on metal mouse pads. After a while you don't even need to look at the screen to know where the crosshair is at, you know where it is at just by the feedback of the mouse moving on the pad.
8-Two versions: The normal one with the 3360 sensor and a light one with the 3330 sensor.

There you go, major receipt for success.If this mouse existed it would surely be on the top3 of the most used eSports mice. I mean, if the top three most used mice in eSports are the EC2-A, FK2 and Deathadder this one would blow them all out of the water.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*


Looks like the order is shipping from Amazon UK warehouses. Amazon handles the packaging, shipping, and provides the delivery arrival estimates.


----------



## Zhuni

How come the gloss option is gone from Amazon UK Peter? ☺


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> How come the gloss option is gone from Amazon UK Peter? ☺


It is sold out. Inventory to replenish it is currently in production.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It is sold out. Inventory to replenish it is currently in production.


Sweet. BTW i'd totally buy a matte/textured plastic version as well.


----------



## the1freeMan

Finally arrived, so far so good. It came with new firmware and feet already installed.
RGB light bleeds into the sensor cavity so I turned it off.

Thanks for making the program , this sets it apart from similar products, but please get rid of the the serif fonts, change "acceleration setting" to "windows pointer speed" and "color selection" to "color cycle".
Max cpi shown is 8200 when sliders actually let you push 12000.

No rattles, clicks are not too stiff or sticky, there is slight pre-travel and very slight over-travel on the main buttons but it's really minimal and not disturbing.
Right click is slightly lighter than left.
Side buttons are a bit mushy but not terrible. The do have a lot of over-travel. Their actuation is pretty light.

I don't like the wheel texture, I prefer straight and deep serrations. The wheel fits the hole but it's shifted to the left side of it.
It's noisy when up-scrolling.

CPI at 800 is somewhere between 790 and 800.

The cable is good.

Overall seems like a promising mouse despite the minor build quality imperfections.
I hope the coating lasts decently.

If you ever make another version ditch the holtek mcu

EDIT: talked too soon, after about an hour of playing the left click started to stick.. :/

EDIT 2: Since nixeus allows and encourages opening the mouse I went in and put some black tape on the back of the sensor to prevent LED bleed.
I put a small piece of tape on the left click plunger too (right wouldn't click anymore with the tape).
Then I changed feet to wmo tigers, now cpi in closer to 800, maybe a bit higher but that's ok for me, glide is way better.


----------



## Menthalion

Wasn't the 3366 exclusivity contract with Logi for 2 years and 50 dpi steps only ?


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> Wasn't the 3366 exclusivity contract with Logi for 2 years and 50 dpi steps only ?


Whoops totally forgot about that.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Sweet. BTW i'd totally buy a matte/textured plastic version as well.


I just got confirmation this production batch will include a matte white REVEL (not glossy and not rubberized).


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I just got confirmation this production batch will include a matte white REVEL (not glossy and not rubberized).


Wow! Awesome! Totally buying!!! Will I be able to grab one on Amazon UK?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Yes. It will be available in UK.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yes. It will be available in UK.


are there any changes made to the mouse in the new batch?


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> If anyone gets a matte one, could they take some well lit close ups of the material? I'm curious as to whether the matte plastic is similar to the smooth plastic on the sides, or whether it is a rougher texture.
> 
> Thanks.


Will grab one as soon as they are listed and I'll take some pics provided there aren't already better pics up ?


----------



## raad11

Quote:


> Since nixeus allows and encourages opening the mouse I went in and put some black tape on the back of the sensor to prevent LED bleed.
> I put a small piece of tape on the left click plunger too (right wouldn't click anymore with the tape).
> Then I changed feet to wmo tigers, now cpi in closer to 800, maybe a bit higher but that's ok for me, glide is way better.


Is this a big deal? What are the effects of the light bleed? Noticeable while using mouse?


----------



## raad11

Peter, any ETA on your new 'Ergo' mouse?

Do you know yet what weight it will be/you are aiming for?

A lightweight mouse with a shape similar to some of the Razer mice (Diamondback) or Logitech G502, or Finalmouse Scream One and that sort of thing... with this PMW3360 sensor would be great to try.


----------



## Klopfer

hope not ...
more a REAL IE 3.0 Clone shapewise , that would be great or a MX510 Clone ...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> Peter, any ETA on your new 'Ergo' mouse?
> 
> Do you know yet what weight it will be/you are aiming for?
> 
> A lightweight mouse with a shape similar to some of the Razer mice (Diamondback) or Logitech G502, or Finalmouse Scream One and that sort of thing... with this PMW3360 sensor would be great to try.


It's not inspired by any of these mice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> hope not ...
> more a REAL IE 3.0 Clone shapewise , that would be great or a MX510 Clone ...


----------



## Klopfer

I've got big hopes in a good IE 3.0 clone ( FW wise u did a good job ) , red glossy topshell would be nice







and ofc just original IE mouseskatez







, so it's easier to replace them


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> I've got big hopes in a good IE 3.0 clone ( FW wise u did a good job ) , red glossy topshell would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ofc just original IE mouseskatez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so it's easier to replace them


forget to say ...
I would really love an Alps Encoder and would prefer 10-20M JAPANESE Omrons


----------



## JDF

Hi I bought one of these, but the skates that cae with them are really bad, where can I get new ones?


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDF*
> 
> Hi I bought one of these, but the skates that cae with them are really bad, where can I get new ones?


I think they sell them on their website or just grab some 1.1/3.0 skates which is what I've done with mice for the last 15+ years


----------



## Synoxia

This is the mouse i've aimed best with. I realized i couldn't stand the cable drag and went for Logitech... if only you came up with this earlier, before g900/g403 release or if you manage to implement logi wireless tech...


----------



## SmashTV

Or get one of those nifty paracords.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Or one of those real "braided" cables.


----------



## Nivity

@Peter Nixeus Still no way to get replacement feet for EU customers, I recall you said it would be possible months and months ago.
I already bought a paracord and got replacement feet, but had to open the mouse and now I am stuck with slightly bent feet.

Have you just given up on the Revel and any possible option to get replacement feet? (without having to buy a expensive paracord every time)


----------



## SmashTV

Looks like there's some click latency improvements to be had @Peter Nixeus. Could you possibly find a way to bring it down a little more, or mayhaps user defined?







Not sure if you're still open to doing firmware stuff.


----------



## cdcd

6.2ms is already pretty good, isn't it?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Looks like there's some click latency improvements to be had @Peter Nixeus. Could you possibly find a way to bring it down a little more, or mayhaps user defined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're still open to doing firmware stuff.


We are not doing anything more with the firmware since the software is now out.


----------



## Nivity

I think the click latency is fine, not the best but not bad either.
I keep coming back to the Revel, even with the buttons not being all that.

The weight, shape and the rubberized feel is just so freaking good, way better then any other mouse on the market, ofc my personal taste.
Just putting my hand on the black rubberized is so nice, almost at the level of the old Kone pure color laser mice which had the best rubberized coating of all mice, ever.


----------



## SmashTV

The latency is fine, I'm just trying to get a little more out of it to compensate for the shell stiffness.









Might try to heat up the rear point of bending and soften it up.


----------



## Zhuni

Any ETA on the white version for UK?


----------



## cdcd

Any ETA on the matte white Revel? Will it be available in the EU?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Any ETA on the matte white Revel? Will it be available in the EU?


We have the Matte White in stock in USA... But I think they may not be in UK/EU till after Sept.


----------



## cdcd

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Synoxia

A better mouse feet replacement for revel which i can order on amazon.it with prime?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> Is this a big deal? What are the effects of the light bleed? Noticeable while using mouse?


Also, what about this? Just got my paracord into it, need to know if i have to do this before closing holes with feets


----------



## SmashTV

You'd probably have to order small dot feet or the sheet to punch your own. There is no other place to get feet for the Revel other than the Nixeus site or with a paracord purchase.


----------



## Iceman2733

Welp my Revel will be here tomorrow I hope it lives up to all the hype, going to upgrade from a EC2-A


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> Is this a big deal? What are the effects of the light bleed? Noticeable while using mouse?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> You'd probably have to order small dot feet or the sheet to punch your own. There is no other place to get feet for the Revel other than the Nixeus site or with a paracord purchase.


How about kinzu feet? I also need feets around the sensor as the center area is scratching the mousepad... really, i can't find a mouse on the market shaped like this, this is the perfect size for my hand... wish it had a better LR buttons...


----------



## pnoozi

Just got mine last night. First impressions: Great feel in hand, epic sensor, clicks are loud but feel good, wheel is good. I was very surprised by the side buttons, I like them a lot. Light weight. No issues with feet. Mouse has a very nice clean look.

The optional software gets the job done but lacks polish. My biggest complaint is that mine has an obvious rattle when I move it too quickly. I think it's safe to say Nixeus has some issues with quality control. Overall I really like it.


----------



## pnoozi

Well this is disappointing


----------



## NicoNicoNii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Well this is disappointing


ouch, I'm getting mine tomorrow, this has me scared


----------



## audax

I have two and neither make that noise. Try and get in touch with support.


----------



## ViTosS

Do you guys recommend this mouse Revel over SteelSeries Sensei Laser? Both are very close in shape of the shell, but I think SteelSeries maybe would be better since is a bigger company than Nixeus (not trying to offend).


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Just got mine last night. First impressions: Great feel in hand, epic sensor, clicks are loud but feel good, wheel is good. I was very surprised by the side buttons, I like them a lot. Light weight. No issues with feet. Mouse has a very nice clean look.
> 
> The optional software gets the job done but lacks polish. My biggest complaint is that mine has an obvious rattle when I move it too quickly. I think it's safe to say Nixeus has some issues with quality control. Overall I really like it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Well this is disappointing


We apologize for that issue. Please contact warranty support at [email protected] and send them that video. I also let them know to look out for your email regarding this issue. Thank-you!


----------



## Iceman2733

Welp after a few days of general use and gaming this is a wonderful mouse, I like the no nonsense software that doesn't need to keep running on the PC. I like the clean look of the mouse and the feeling of the material used. I love the loud clicks of all the buttons! Overall extremely happy with this mouse and my list of recently tried mouse is extremely long!! LoL i didn't think I would ever find anything to replace my EC2-A welp I finally found it.

Thanks for the great mouse!!


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We apologize for that issue. Please contact warranty support at [email protected] and send them that video. I also let them know to look out for your email regarding this issue. Thank-you!


Thank you! I will contact them. I like the mouse quite a bit and it doesn't seem like many other people have this issue. Bad luck


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah I've got four here and they are silent


----------



## pnoozi

I fixed the rattle by removing the DPI button (the culprit). I also replaced the feet with Hyperglides (MS-3). OMG this mouse.


----------



## blobs

Your dpi button rattled?

Mine doesn't... but when I opened my mouse to install new cable, i noticed it does come loose very easily.

did you try just reseating it?


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blobs*
> 
> Your dpi button rattled?
> 
> Mine doesn't... but when I opened my mouse to install new cable, i noticed it does come loose very easily.
> 
> did you try just reseating it?


Yes. I guess mine was just more wiggly then it should have been? I really don't know. It was never firmly in place.


----------



## Zhuni

Any ETA on the white model in the UK/EU


----------



## Aytex

Newegg is having a flash deal and its $30, grabbed one, mine is coming thursday


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Do you guys recommend this mouse Revel over SteelSeries Sensei Laser? Both are very close in shape of the shell, but I think SteelSeries maybe would be better since is a bigger company than Nixeus (not trying to offend).


Out of personal preference, I'd avoid any laser sensor. If you're going to get a Sensei, try their new Sensei 310 which sports their modified rendition of the PMW 3360. The Revel is a great mouse but my copy's M1/M2 buttons started feeling more and more hollow with time. It's a budget mouse with a great sensor but my copy sure didn't last long in regards to durability.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytex*
> 
> Newegg is having a flash deal and its $30, grabbed one, mine is coming thursday


Link? I don't see it on sale

Edit: Nvm didn't realize NeweggFlash was a separate site.


----------



## Aytex

Does anyone make third party mouse feet for the revel, I know its not that popular and all but was just wondering. My flick G1's feet wore out way too quickly.


----------



## SmashTV

You'll have to make do with alternatives. I forget the models that come with the dot feet that more than likely will fit.


----------



## Synoxia

I'm going to throw this randomly here: did anyone try to mod the revel with logi wireless tech?







If Logi doesn't want to make a proper shape themselves, then we should lol


----------



## SmashTV

There's already the G900 for similar shape and wireless. They also have "proper" shapes.

The Revel is great as is. Really needs good aftermarket feet vendors.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> There's already the G900 for similar shape and wireless. They also have "proper" shapes.
> 
> The Revel is great as is. Really needs good aftermarket feet vendors.


G900 is garbage even for me that i claw grip and have big hands, can't aim with g703 either, also they weight too much. G Pro too flat and weight distribution sucks. No they have no proper shape. I can see you are a logi fanboy, i am too, i like their techs but they just suck with mouse shapes.
Anyway this is a Revel thread and i've just asked some moddings tips as nixeus allows opening of the mouse









P.S the feet they ship it with are better than most STOCK feets on the market... they need replacement more than aftermarket :/


----------



## Aytex

aand my unit has sensor rattle.. shame


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytex*
> 
> aand my unit has sensor rattle.. shame


Please contact us at [email protected] for warranty replacement. Thank-you!


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytex*
> 
> aand my unit has sensor rattle.. shame


I had the chance to use like 3 Revels (litterally made everyone i know buy this mouse) and no one had such problem. The only problem is bad buttons and maybe cable, then it's the perfect mouse, no competition on market.


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah grab another! I got four with zero rattle of any kind


----------



## suneatshours86

Revel is such a jewel
i owned dm1 and revel and there's no match

Revel is way better:
+ cord
+ sensor
+ shape
+ price

it may seem strange but it gets slightly better with a finger grip thanks to hump

If you need a good ambi mouse at the right price tag the best choice is Revel


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suneatshours86*
> 
> Revel is such a jewel
> i owned dm1 and revel and there's no match
> 
> Revel is way better:
> + cord
> + sensor
> + shape
> + price
> 
> it may seem strange but it gets slightly better with a finger grip thanks to hump
> 
> If you need a good ambi mouse at the right price tag the best choice is Revel


How's the shape and the sensor different lol


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> How's the shape and the sensor different lol


Good question, lol. The sensor is the same but the shape is slightly different in the hump and side button placement. Other than that, DM decided to go with friggin' braided cables (why? why is this trend so popular?). Other than that, both mice are great to use for short term usage. My Revel was fantastic to use and then the buttons started to either stick or get more and more hollow with this odd pre-travel 'thunk' each time I clicked M1/M2.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *suneatshours86*
> 
> Revel is such a jewel
> i owned dm1 and revel and there's no match
> 
> Revel is way better:
> + cord
> + sensor
> + shape
> + price
> 
> it may seem strange but it gets slightly better with a finger grip thanks to hump
> 
> If you need a good ambi mouse at the right price tag the best choice is Revel
> 
> 
> 
> How's the shape and the sensor different lol
Click to expand...

Revel is smaller.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Good question, lol. The sensor is the same but the shape is slightly different in the hump and side button placement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Revel is smaller.


Didn't know that, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobelharvards*
> 
> https://redd.it/7452rd
> 
> Peter is giving away 3 *matte white* Revels on /r/MouseReview.
> 
> The giveaway ends in 3 hours as of this post, and has 300 comments.


It ended and the winners are announced, but I'm going to do a giveaway on OCN too - just waiting for approval. Maybe next week or week after.

I'm curious - did any OCN members win that reddit giveaway?


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It ended and the winners are announced, but I'm going to do a giveaway on OCN too - just waiting for approval. Maybe next week or week after.
> 
> I'm curious - did any OCN members win that reddit giveaway?


I was to late. I'm hardly ever on Reddit.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Awh, missed it.


----------



## abso

Me too, would love to get my hands on a revel to review it and see how it performs in Quake.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Me too, would love to get my hands on a revel to review it and see how it performs in Quake.


It's essentially an FK2 / Kana with a much better Sensor and... well, no Huano's


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> It's essentially an FK2 / Kana with a much better Sensor and... well, no Huano's


No its not, its much bigger. For me the Rival 100 size is the max I can properly handle, the Revel is just a tad too big for long term comfortable use. 19/10cm hand.

Need Revel in that size or even one step smaller like kana/kinzu (whichever was smaller), or most ideally in G100s shape


----------



## TrancePlant

Any idea when the White Glossy Revel's are going to be in stock in the UK again? I feel like I need to stock up on them. Not many glossy mice exist which fit my hand shape with a 3360 senor.


----------



## Zhuni

Same question but for the matte ^^^


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Any idea when the White Glossy Revel's are going to be in stock in the UK again? I feel like I need to stock up on them. Not many glossy mice exist which fit my hand shape with a 3360 senor.


I mean its in stock on maxgaming EU store at least








https://www.maxgaming.com/gaming-mice/revel-gaming-mouse-white


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I mean its in stock on maxgaming EU store at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.maxgaming.com/gaming-mice/revel-gaming-mouse-white


Thanks for the heads up







I didn't think to look there as I ordered mine from Amazon UK originally.


----------



## Zhuni

Ooh nice. Is that defo the gloss?


----------



## DrGroove

Is it possible to change the LED color without changing sensitivity? I'll set my dpi in the performance section of the program, but once I change the color and hit apply it will reset my dpi.


----------



## Oneyedrunk

Has the mouse feet issue been resolved? If so, will I get a good one if I order from Amazon.com? I'd like to get the black rubberized version.

Also how is the cable on this one compared to the EC2 eVo?

Thanks.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Mouse feet have been resolved since forever. I didn't have any problems with the thin stock ones but the new thicker ones are great too.


----------



## sneekydingo

Still have click issues in October mice. Left click feels incredibly sticky and makes a hollow sound, right click is fine. I'm afraid if I send it back for warranty they'll give me one that develops the same issue.


----------



## m4gg0t

I have a story. Recently, I decided to try the G903 out for fun. For some reason the shape doesn't agree with me 100%. I said to my self why does this ambi mouse give me pinky cramps. I decided to try my old SS Sensei that i keep for sentimental reasons. Omg the shape, i remembered why i loved it so much. However, that horrible laser sensor in the Sensei is so horrible, makes me wonder how did I ever put up with that nonsense. So used to the 336x now. So as I was cleaning out my closet the other day and i found my replacement Revel i got a while back that i never got down to using because I got a G403 instead. Everything about it is perfect, all the buttons are good feeling, except the scroll wheel. when you scroll you feel like its grinding on something on some of the steps, but it's not that big of an issue. Its nice nostalgic feeling to have again. Going to put it through the hoops in BF1 this weekend.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneekydingo*
> 
> Still have click issues in October mice. Left click feels incredibly sticky and makes a hollow sound, right click is fine. I'm afraid if I send it back for warranty they'll give me one that develops the same issue.


What region are you from and where did you buy your REVEL mouse from?

We check all warranty replacement mice before sending them out to ensure they don't have the same issue as the one we receive from the original approved warranty claim.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> No its not, its much bigger. For me the Rival 100 size is the max I can properly handle, the Revel is just a tad too big for long term comfortable use. 19/10cm hand.
> 
> Need Revel in that size or even one step smaller like kana/kinzu (whichever was smaller), or most ideally in G100s shape


The only difference is that the rear is a tad wider, that's it.

I have Kana / Revel pictures on this forum but I can't for the life of me find them anymore. I'm not entirely sure, but I also think the Rival 100 is a bit flatter on top.

Arguably I can think of ways to still improve the Revel shape, but so far it's the best sensor/shape compromise out there for me with the G Pro being the 2nd best.

It's also the first mouse were I literally bought a spare one, as it's "close enough" to what I want my perfect mouse to be. Not perfect, but nearly, no other mouse has gotten this close for me.


----------



## Tarinth

My PC doesn't boot while the Revel is plugged in... Which USB Port doesn't matter. Which firmware version on the revel doesn't matter.

PC get's stuck at this screen:


Doesn't matter how long I wait or how often i press the reset button, it get's stuck there everytime. Can't enter the BIOS either. When I unplug the Revel and press the reset button everything works again!
Never had this with a mouse...


----------



## Oneyedrunk

Was the location of the side buttons an issue for anyone? Seems its more toward the back in comparison with the DM1 Pro S.

Thanks.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyedrunk*
> 
> Was the location of the side buttons an issue for anyone? Seems its more toward the back in comparison with the DM1 Pro S.
> 
> Thanks.


They are a lot more to the back compared to Sensei/dm1 (same as sensei).
I like them way more further back, I cannot reach the forward sidebutton on Sensei without releasing my grip on the mouse and moving my hand up.
On Revel I can hit both perfectly.

I know many do not like the position on revel sidebuttons, I am one of the people that LOVE it








Shame the sidebuttons are so bad however


----------



## Gech

Where can you buy the white glossy in EU?


----------



## NEXOFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> Where can you buy the white glossy in EU?


It should be the glossy one, but I am not 100% sure. https://www.maxgaming.com/gaming-mice/revel-gaming-mouse-white


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> My PC doesn't boot while the Revel is plugged in... Which USB Port doesn't matter. Which firmware version on the revel doesn't matter.
> 
> PC get's stuck at this screen:
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how long I wait or how often i press the reset button, it get's stuck there everytime. Can't enter the BIOS either. When I unplug the Revel and press the reset button everything works again!
> Never had this with a mouse...


Contact their support but I've seen this happen before at work... once. It's definitely not a common thing that's for sure. Does the mouse work fine if you plug it in after the computer has finished booting?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Contact their support but I've seen this happen before at work... once. It's definitely not a common thing that's for sure. Does the mouse work fine if you plug it in after the computer has finished booting?


I already wrote Peter a PM.
Yes, the mouse works fine besides this... My last Revel didn't have this problem either!


----------



## pnoozi

Just want to point out one more issue I've been having with the mouse. The cord has been scraping my mousepad.

EDIT

Ordered a mouse bungee, let's see how it works!

EDIT 2

Mouse bungee works great and solves the issue!


----------



## Oneyedrunk

Just thought I would share..
There's a drop for the Nixeus Revel over on Massdrop:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nixeus-revel-optical-gaming-mouse-pmw3360


----------



## Some Tech Nub

These go for $29.99 on neweggflash with a mousepad every so often, so you might just want to wait for that.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> I already wrote Peter a PM.
> Yes, the mouse works fine besides this... My last Revel didn't have this problem either!


Peter reached out to me and tried to help. Sadly the problem couldn't get fixed. Good thing I ordered from german amazon, so it's only a minimal hassle for me to return it.


----------



## abso

Are there any known issues with this mouse I should know about before I decide to pick it up? Any major difference between black and white one? Right now I'm trying to decide between this one, DM1 Pro S and FK1 but not sure which one is the best.


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Are there any known issues with this mouse I should know about before I decide to pick it up? Any major difference between black and white one? Right now I'm trying to decide between this one, DM1 Pro S and FK1 but not sure which one is the best.


Biggest difference is the size. DM1 Pro S is Sensei sized, Revel is Kana sized.

I loved the Sensei, but love the Revel more, even though I have pretty large hands.

Build quality wise they are pretty much equal.


----------



## Zhuni

When's the matte white available in the EU?


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> Biggest difference is the size. DM1 Pro S is Sensei sized, Revel is Kana sized.
> 
> I loved the Sensei, but love the Revel more, even though I have pretty large hands.
> 
> Build quality wise they are pretty much equal.


OH, so this is why i loved revel so quick, i loved kana2 back in the day







it only had one flaw , side on the right, was always easy to hit mouse2


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> When's the matte white available in the EU?


We are working with a EU vendor to get it over there... at the moment from what I am told the matte white is almost sold out.

Also - after some feedback from some customers, I have confirmed that when you update to Windows 10 Fall Creators Update, it may cause a bit of mouse cursor lag in the beginning. After PC restart the issue went away. Not everyone may experience this issue, but I did. Also make sure you turn off XBox DVR, it turned itself back on in my PC after I did the the Fall creators update.


----------



## Zhuni

I've seen it's showing as an option on Amazon. Co.uk but listed at unavailable


----------



## detto87

I've got the matte white Revel today and totally love it so far!
It's perfect in build quality, I'm most pleased with that: the main buttons are equally hard to press, the wheel click is not hard to click and scrolls easily, no sensor rattle at all, nice thick feet (+ a spare set), no creaking when squeezing hard, cable is flexible enough and has no contact with the mousepad where it enters the mouse. The shell materials are so far offering a really nice grip, I prefer it over the Zowie coatings (not difficult, hehe) and a glossy coating. Its matte but not as grainy as say the white G203.

The buttons, main and side, could be of higher quality (and the mains separated). The side buttons could be positioned a little bit more forward. And the mouse wheel scrolls a bit loud. But those are really minor gripes, as the overall quality is fine and the performance top notch. I really dig this shape-weight-coating combination. Great work Nixeus!

edit: Oh, and the DPI steps are really on point. The 800DPI step is measured at ~805.


----------



## abso

So is the matt white one a revised/newer version? I read that some have different mousefeet than other. Also what is the aprox. grip width of the revel. WMO is my favourite with 57mm. G403 with 62mm feels to big and G Pro with 51mm feels to narrow.


----------



## Oneyedrunk

Matte white is just plastic (not glossy) white, right? I mean, its not rubberized like the black, right?


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyedrunk*
> 
> Matte white is just plastic (not glossy) white, right? I mean, its not rubberized like the black, right?


right


----------



## Oneyedrunk

Ok thanks, because I ordered the Black one and I was just thinking how awesome rubberized White would be


----------



## abso

Are there any drawings with all the messurements available? Would like to know the meassurement from mousepad to m1/m2 button. On pictures it looks like they are played very low.


----------



## c4rm0

got my Nixeus Revel today and all i got to say is wow what a mouse !!! and i have tried them all !!! G pro , DM1 Pro S, G403 , Zowie FK2, Zowie EC2A, Deathadder this is my new daily driver from now on


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyedrunk*
> 
> Ok thanks, because I ordered the Black one and I was just thinking how awesome rubberized White would be


I don't think that would age very well though


----------



## grishenko

I got my matte white Revel a few days ago, and I must say it is extremely good. I have a glossy white one and a rubberized black one somewhere, but the clicks were not to my liking so I didn't use them much. This one feels much better to me, the clicks feel a bit softer and with slightly less travel (probably just manufacturing tolerances, I haven't read anything about them changing the clicks). The matte coating looks and feels really good, IMO, much better for my hands which are always clammy. I got it for $35 from amazon, as others have said, it is pretty much the best bang for your buck mouse--although the g103/g203 is also good if you don't mind the shape. Also the software is pretty nice, I removed all the dpi steps except for 500, set the polling rate to 500hz, and turned off the light.


----------



## abso

Does the mouse have onboard memory to keep changes even when I uninstall the software?


----------



## grishenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Does the mouse have onboard memory to keep changes even when I uninstall the software?


Yes, it does


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Junkrat

The question is which one!? The shape looks like my style, but I want the best texture/feel in terms of the surface.

Is the black rubberized one tacky? I have never liked textured or rubbery finishes, my hands and generally dry. But I would just prefer black as a color.

Maybe the matte white? Never tried a glossy finish; my favorite feeling mouse in terms of material has been the simple finish of Zowie.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkrat*
> 
> The question is which one!? The shape looks like my style, but I want the best texture/feel in terms of the surface.
> 
> Is the black rubberized one tacky? I have never liked textured or rubbery finishes, my hands and generally dry. But I would just prefer black as a color.
> 
> Maybe the matte white? Never tried a glossy finish; my favorite feeling mouse in terms of material has been the simple finish of Zowie.


The revel coating (black) is one of the best feeling coating I ever used.
The old Kone Pure laser versions is the only one that felt smoother, also the only good thing about that mouse









However it is a thin layer, so in time it will start to peel off, noticed it mostly here and there at the edges though.

I have dry hands and I have perfect grip with the revel because the sides gives me grip.
Glossy is something I never could use, my hand start to sweat with it and I HATE that sticky feeling.

Coating feel is different, but Revel coating is way smoother to lay your hand on than any other mouse atm imo.
Zowie coating is ok for me, nothing special.

But as I said, we all like different feeling in coatings etc, so no one can answer what you like








Don't use the revel much anymore because of the buttons though, but the size, coating, weight is still #1 for me.


----------



## aCz-

Hey, does anybody have info where I could by nixeus white ( matte ) version in EU? I'm living in Latvia.


----------



## Junkrat

I decided on the matte white, partially because it is the newest model (which ensures any refinements will be included), and seems like it would be in the middle of the other two surfaces. Black seems like it would have been OK too though.

Will have to see if I like the white though!


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> Hey, does anybody have info where I could by nixeus white ( matte ) version in EU? I'm living in Latvia.


it's not available in the EU right now


----------



## Oneyedrunk

Got my Revel today and its awesome. Just one thing - are the mouse feet going to break in and become smoother? My EC2 eVo is a few years old so perhaps its no the best example but it glides extremely quietly. The Revel however is a bit noisy. So the question is whether to order replacement mouse feet or just keep using them till they break in?

Thanks.

Edit: It actually feels like it glides better yet somehow makes more noise.. I'm not sure at the moment, I'll give it more time I suppose.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah they just need buffing in the pad. The revel feet are great.

I bought some 3.0 hypers for mine and by the time they arrived and I switched them out the hypers feel the same.


----------



## Nivity

I actually love the Revel feet, they feel very good on QCK Heavy and Gigantus.
One of the best stock feet imo, it took few days to really feel good however after I swapped out for a fresh pair.


----------



## Menthalion

Was it the Revel feet that had adhesive protection on them that needed removing ? Can't remember if it was the Revel or the DM Pro 1 S that had them, and had me stumped for 5 mins how bad stock feet could be before I noticed.


----------



## Zhuni

No none of mine had


----------



## VESPA5

My Revel's feet were just fine. I peeled off the underside sticker because it started to come off and it was dragging on my mouse pad. The only issue I ever had with the Revel was how the pre-travel and M1/M2 button quality got worse with time (and only within a few months) and usage. It felt cheap but handled like a charm. I guess I really can't complain for the price I paid for it but I just wished it was a lot more durable. I've had nickel and dime Logitech office mice last longer than this mouse.


----------



## digitally

matte white vs gloss white


----------



## Oneyedrunk

Thanks, I'll give the feet some time then.


----------



## Junkrat

Really liking this mouse so far! Matte white is the kind of surface I prefer and the minimal software is sweet! Mouse I got seems solid on QA, no rattle, no complaints on the buttons or feet. Only issue is I wish the CPI button was farther forward, but that is a minor one.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> matte white vs gloss white


Is that Painted White Colour or is it all White infused Plastic?

Please let me know







.


----------



## Junkrat

Just white plastic, not painted.


----------



## digitally

it's not coated, the it's white plastic infused. the "nixeus" logo underneath the shell is also white but they're slightly translucent under a light. i took it apart to install the paracord cable(shout out to Christian!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Is that Painted White Colour or is it all White infused Plastic?
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Junkrat

Loving this mouse so far!


----------



## VESPA5

I was loving this mouse too until the M1/M2 clicks got worse and worse. My first copy had buttons that would stick. My 2nd copy lasted only about 2 months before the pre-travel pre-thunk feeling to the M1/M2 buttons got worse and worse. Just my luck I guess


----------



## Junkrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I was loving this mouse too until the M1/M2 clicks got worse and worse. My first copy had buttons that would stick. My 2nd copy lasted only about 2 months before the pre-travel pre-thunk feeling to the M1/M2 buttons got worse and worse. Just my luck I guess


hoping the the revisions noted earlier for the latest releases (having the latest matte white one) keep it solid.


----------



## Oneyedrunk

^
I hope so as well, because I'm really enjoying this mouse thus far, although I've only had it for about a week.
Coming from Huanos (EC2 Evo), the clicks are awesome, but then again I've only experienced these two mice in the past five years so I'm not quite the 'click savant'.


----------



## detto87

Went back to the G403 wireless. Anyone need a like-new matte white Revel in Germany?


----------



## ViTosS

Just received my Nixeus Revel Glossy and download the latest FW and also the configuration software, everything installed but I can't change the color to red for both of my DPI settings I've set in the software, I mean, when I change DPI from 500 to 1600, the colors change from red to green and yellow, even if I set to red they keep reseting, how to fix that?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyedrunk*
> 
> ^
> I hope so as well, because I'm really enjoying this mouse thus far, although I've only had it for about a week.
> Coming from Huanos (EC2 Evo), the clicks are awesome, but then again I've only experienced these two mice in the past five years so I'm not quite the 'click savant'.


The clicks indeed are pretty spot on, can rest your fingers on them and not have it click on its own, but its still very light to click. Only thing is that you can feel some lack of quality, like there are certain zones where it doesn't actuate the button if you press.


----------



## SmashTV

Revel clicks aren't exactly light...

Maybe you have a golden copy.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Revel clicks aren't exactly light...
> 
> Maybe you have a golden copy.


Same here. Then again, this was a copy I got about 3-4 months ago and it was for the matte black version. The clicks are kinda loud, have quite a pre-travel distance but manageable, and aren't exactly 'light' - at least my copy. It's when the M1/M2 buttons start losing it's umph and crispness due to time where it starts to show that you really dropped about $35+ into this mouse. This wasn't exactly built for the long haul like my EC2-A and DeathAdder Elite (surprisingly enough, this mouse took a beating and survived a couple of rage throws (no thanks to EA Star Wars Battlefront) and still keeps workin')


----------



## detto87

The clicks on the matte white Revel I had were lighter than on my G403 but harder than my G100S. If that helps anyone.


----------



## SmashTV

Lighter than a G403, which of the two mice are defective?









I still don't use my Revel because of the clicks, and I did later tape on the stem to reduce pre travel. Nothing like a G403. That is in another galaxy for click feel.


----------



## detto87

Do you have the matte white Revel or why are you assuking one of my mice woukd be defect. They’re perfectly fine.


----------



## SmashTV

Glossy white.

I'll assume the G403 is defective or the Revel is a golden copy, purpose being the assumed stiffer-because-of-the-shell Revel clicks are lighter than the purposely designed and notoriously tensioned light G403.


----------



## detto87

I guess it's just a flawless g403 and revel. ?

Ceesa soon can write something about the clicks, he got my copy.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Lighter than a G403, *which of the two mice are defective*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't use my Revel because of the clicks, and I did later tape on the stem to reduce pre travel. Nothing like a G403. That is in another galaxy for click feel.


I got a good chuckle outta that







.

Of my G403, G403 wireless and G703, the G703 has slightly heavier switches, but I mean...by a narrow margin. And non are what I'd consider to be even moderately heavy. Lighter clicks than the G403 would be a pretty amazing feat if it wasn't defective







.


----------



## Junkrat

As discussed earlier, you have an older version without stem refinements, maybe that is why he has a different observation?


----------



## detto87

I don't think the G403 clicks are light. I had Zowie EC1-A where I couldn't rest my middle finger on the right click because it would instantly register. Well, that copy was probably faulty because it was so easily clicked. But the G403 buttons I have are very even and very easy to spam but I can rest my fingers on them, a thing I began to appreciate from the Zowie FK back in the days. I could do that on the Revel too, but it didn't feel as safe as with the G403 because it registers a click a bit easier than the G403 clicks.

And as already mentioned: don't compare apples to oranges. Use a matte white revel with stem refinements and not the first batches or whatever.


----------



## pez

EC-1A with light clicks is the most defective mouse I've ever heard of.

The G403 clicks aren't the lightest I've felt, but they're still relatively light in comparison to just about everything I've tried. Maybe I would say the G502 is lighter. My Sensei 310 is relatively similar or maybe even slightly lighter than the G403.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I don't think the G403 clicks are light. I had Zowie EC1-A where I couldn't rest my middle finger on the right click because it would instantly register.


If your Zowie mouse clicks are 'light', that's a rarity. Huano switches are well known to be somewhat stiffer than Omrons. Hell, going from a Huano switch mouse and reverting back to a mouse with Omrons (I went from an EC2-A to G403 back to my DA: Elite) takes some muscle memory readjusting.

Logitech's G Pro and G403 have segregated M1/M2 butons and in my experience, no 2 Logitech mice with this implementation on their main switches are alike. My first G Pro had ultra sensitive M1/M2 buttons where simply resting my fingers would easily trigger the switch. The latest batches of G403s were actually great. You can make the thing as light as 89g (wired) with some of the best and crisp. clicks I've ever experienced in a mouse. At the end of the day, the Revel's durability and quality becomes suspect and my main issue with that mouse was how the M1/M2 buttons just got worse with time (and a very short time at that, like around a month). This is subjective of course and only my experience.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If your Zowie mouse clicks are 'light', that's a rarity. Huano switches are well known to be somewhat stiffer than Omrons. Hell, going from a Huano switch mouse and reverting back to a mouse with Omrons (I went from an EC2-A to G403 back to my DA: Elite) takes some muscle memory readjusting.


Zowie's button stiffness doesn't mainly come from the switches, but from the shell itself. I've had a ZA12 and a ZA13 with D2F-01F's on the main switches, and trust me, the difference is really subtle.


----------



## detto87

As mentioned, the EC1 probably had a defect. Still, the Revel clicks were a tad bit easier to click than the G403.


----------



## abso

Anyone knows why the revel cost 10€ more on Amazon.de than on every other Amazon site (.fr/.it/.es)?


----------



## Klopfer

coz germans has the money







or it is incl VAT ...


----------



## the1freeMan

Don't know if it's the improper sensor / mcu timing or just the weight distribution, but I returned to the G303. I'm just naturally more accurate with that weird thing.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Don't know if it's the improper sensor / mcu timing or just the weight distribution, but I returned to the G303. I'm just naturally more accurate with that weird thing.


Probably the size, the Revel is really an effective design for 20cm+ hands.

What I would give for a G100s/G1 clone...


----------



## Nivity

Maybe because the G303 fits you better, and you are more used to it.
I could not aim at all with G303 for example, one of the worst mice I ever used, I never played worse outside using mega huge mice.
Revel is the mouse I play the best with, because it is perfect size and weight for me.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Probably the size, the Revel is really an effective design for 20cm+ hands.
> 
> What I would give for a G100s/G1 clone...


Don't worry, I'm big







If I had bigger hands I'd find the revel really small. One of the two I mentioned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Maybe because the G303 fits you better, and you are more used to it.
> I could not aim at all with G303 for example, one of the worst mice I ever used, I never played worse outside using mega huge mice.
> Revel is the mouse I play the best with, because it is perfect size and weight for me.


Not really, I find the revel way more comfortable.

Maybe I should try putting a weight in it


----------



## the1freeMan

sorry double post


----------



## PedMar

Mouse is on sale during black friday week on Amazon


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Mouse is on sale during black friday week on Amazon


Amzon.us or any Amazon in Europe as well?


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Amzon.us or any Amazon in Europe as well?


IDK if EU. I use Amazon Us


----------



## Oneyedrunk

I'm having a really weird issue with the mouse\operating system. It occurs when I log-in, sometimes a fresh startup and sometimes when resuming from sleep. The issue is hard to explain but the sensitivity is all out of whack and the buttons are not responding half the time. It seems the issue is solved when I physically reconnect the mouse to the system. This is very irritating.
I'm using the mouse as is, without any software. Is there a firmware upgrade that could solve this issue?

Edit: Oh I should add that the problem is gone after a few minutes since starting up or resuming from sleep, it doesn't last. Its also gone after reconnecting the USB cable. I tried another port and I never had this issue with other mice (MX518 and EC2 Evo among them).
This seems to be related to waking up, whether from zero power or some sleep state, as if its not waking up fully (stuttering).

P.S. Been loving this mouse, just wish it was a bit shorter, although the buttons activate and feel just fine at my comfort point (to the sides of the scroll wheel, sometimes a bit below that).


----------



## cdcd

There is a firmware update for the Revel. If my memory serves me right it includes a fix for weird sleep state behaviour.


----------



## furywins

So a couple of days ago, I bought the white glossy Revel from Amazon. The M2 is starting to stick and the side buttons are really mushy (feel like rubber domes). Should I get the Matte White edition or just return it outright?


----------



## cdcd

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7eqwsp/the_new_batches_matte_white_of_the_nixeus_revel/


----------



## Oneyedrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> There is a firmware update for the Revel. If my memory serves me right it includes a fix for weird sleep state behaviour.


Thanks, I have tried updating the firmware and the issue is still there.


----------



## Zhuni

Disappointing to hear that they are waiting for old stock to sell before selling the matte to the eu


----------



## SmashTV

@Peter Nixeus do these changes affect the glossy/rubber variants or is it just the matte?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furywins*
> 
> So a couple of days ago, I bought the white glossy Revel from Amazon. The M2 is starting to stick and the side buttons are really mushy (feel like rubber domes). Should I get the Matte White edition or just return it outright?


Unfortunately, in my experience, the M1/M2 buttons start to slowly feel a lot mushier with time (and not much time at that). It took 2 Revels to convince me that this is probably not worth it. Each Revel I've had got worse with time (in a matter of months). It's quite the performer right off the gate but even with headphones on, the M1/M2 buttons start to feel more and more iffy. It's not the audible click that bugs me, it's how weird the M1/M2 buttons start to get with time. It's like they implemented Omrons tested for 100 clicks tops (lol).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> There is a firmware update for the Revel. If my memory serves me right it includes a fix for weird sleep state behaviour.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyedrunk*
> 
> Thanks, I have tried updating the firmware and the issue is still there.


You have to go into advance power settings in windows OS and disable Hard Drive Sleep - it is automatically set at 20 minutes so set it to 0 minutes. While you are in there disable USB sleep and other stuff too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> @Peter Nixeus do these changes affect the glossy/rubber variants or is it just the matte?


Yes - all the variants.


----------



## VESPA5

@Peter Nixeus - when were the new iterations/changes done to the Revel? I have my matte black copy back in February 2017. If the M1/M2 buttons were improved, I'd be more than happy to repurchase a 'newer' version of this mouse. Pls advise. Thanks!


----------



## Nivity

I am tempted to try the matte white for funsies. But seems it is a long wait until it shows up at maxgaming / eu


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah I've given up on the matte white now


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I am tempted to try the matte white for funsies. But seems it is a long wait until it shows up at maxgaming / eu


I've got all the patience for this latest model.

I can still wait for this......


----------



## VESPA5

So I got my white matte Revel yesterday. Wanted to compare it to my black matte Revel to see if there were any subtle differences. My black Revel is already unusable for my playing standards where the M1/M2 buttons either stick or have an atrocious pretravel. Here are my observations with 2+ hours of BF1 and Destiny 2 with the white matte version.

*Observations:*
-Lighter M1/M2 clicks
-slightly less pretravel on M1/M2 clicks
-feels EXACTLY the same as my black matte Revel
-rubber cord is a lot stiffer than my previous Revel
-same excellent feel in aiming (after flashing it with the latest firmware of course)
-Revel software actually recognizes that you plugged in a white Revel vs. black Revel
-overall, a very excellent mouse

_My only concern however_:
My black matte Revel was like "_a bright candle with a short wick_." It took less than 2 months before the M1/M2 buttons got worse in regards to pretravel, mushy clicks, and sticky clicks. I'm holding my breath on waiting on the day the M1/M2 buttons start to give way on my white matte version. This has more to do with build quality and QC issues rather than the design. Otherwise, if the mouse was somewhat durable, this would be selling like hotcakes. I bought my DA:Chroma a few years ago at about $30 during a Black Friday and despite the reputation of bad quality on Razer, that mouse has outlasted most of the mice I've bought (and sold back or returned) at a $70 or higher price point.

Great mouse, Peter Nixeus. Putting more into the QC and build quality would make this mouse a 10/10 in my opinion. For now, I'm holding my breath on the build quality issues with the M1/M2 buttons on my white copy.


----------



## Zhuni

Did you maybe just get a lemon? I've got my launch one and it's basically like new.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Did you maybe just get a lemon? I've got my launch one and it's basically like new.


It was my 2nd black Revel. That's 2 for 2 in 'lemons'. Then again, I've had bad QC experiences with Logitech mice too (ex: the infamous G303 sensor rattle, G403 scrollwheel rattle, etc. etc.). I guess everyone's experiences are totally different. My DA:Chroma has survived rage throws and works just like new (despite the reputation of Razer products being trash)


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Ah yes, da sensor rattle.

...

I keep forgetting to post this somewhere, but there's a new sensei raw coming out in the chinese market. It might be using the TM1 though.

Too lazy to link, but it should be easy to find searching the interwebs.


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Ah yes, da sensor rattle.
> 
> ...
> 
> I keep forgetting to post this somewhere, but there's a new sensei raw coming out in the chinese market. It might be using the TM1 though.
> 
> Too lazy to link, but it should be easy to find searching the interwebs.


So what's the verdict on the TM1 ?

The R110 thread never reached a solid conclusion after wild speculations before launch that it'd be as bad as the 3320.

After launch people never came up with any solid evidence against it and started dissing it for sensor position without ever even trying it out.

I thought it was a pretty nice mouse, in play never noticed much sensor shortcomings. The coating / texture wasn't grippy enough for a small mouse and my 131 claw grip though, so I went back to the Revel.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Great mouse, Peter Nixeus. Putting more into the QC and build quality would make this mouse a 10/10 in my opinion. For now, I'm holding my breath on the build quality issues with the M1/M2 buttons on my white copy.


That is the only MAIN problem with these small model releases from these guys. All of them have that unenviable task of trying to better the GIANTs of mouse making, who have already sourced decent quality switches from the get go.

With the current Razer Corp they are indeed in the window seat of delivering quite decent feeling switches, across their whole model range which still surprises even me.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> That is the only MAIN problem with these small model releases from these guys. All of them have that unenviable task of trying to better the GIANTs of mouse making, who have already sourced decent quality switches from the get go.
> 
> With the current Razer Corp they are indeed in the window seat of delivering quite decent feeling switches, across their whole model range which still surprises even me.


I agree. The fact that Razer made some business deal to have Omrons implemented in their latest batch of DeathAdders to go along with an already great sensor on that mouse is saying something. I never had a problem with the switches on my DA.

As for the DA's "double clicking issue" - actually had that happen with my brand new matte white Revel yesterday! And not just on 1 game. On BF1 and some CoD WW2 Zombies. Mainly my RMB. I was like "Why the hell am I aiming and not aiming down sights sporadically?" Ugh. I gonna try to reflash my Revel. The pretravel on the M1/M2 buttons are slightly less than my original Revel, but I'm wondering if this might result in misclicks or double clicks.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I agree. The fact that Razer made some business deal to have Omrons implemented in their latest batch of DeathAdders to go along with an already great sensor on that mouse is saying something. I never had a problem with the switches on my DA.
> 
> As for the DA's "double clicking issue" - actually had that happen with my brand new matte white Revel yesterday! And not just on 1 game. On BF1 and some CoD WW2 Zombies. Mainly my RMB. I was like "Why the hell am I aiming and not aiming down sights sporadically?" Ugh. I gonna try to reflash my Revel. The pretravel on the M1/M2 buttons are slightly less than my original Revel, but I'm wondering if this might result in misclicks or double clicks.


You have a Double click already Vespa??

I swear to my ham sammich man. Idk what you do for a living but i hope you do not own a business selling anything. I'd be afraid to purchase a lint roller from you. Lol

Your luck with mice scare my sack beyond belief. The DA seems to be the only thing that likes you in this game. Lol


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> You have a Double click already Vespa??
> 
> I swear to my ham sammich man. Idk what you do for a living but i hope you do not own a business selling anything. I'd be afraid to purchase a lint roller from you. Lol
> 
> Your luck with mice scare my sack beyond belief. The DA seems to be the only thing that likes you in this game. Lol


I'm not even a Razer fanboy (lol)! But you're correct. I think the only other mouse that has given me the least gripes is my G403 (after like the 3rd one which did NOT have scrollwheel rattle).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I agree. The fact that Razer made some business deal to have Omrons implemented in their latest batch of DeathAdders to go along with an already great sensor on that mouse is saying something. I never had a problem with the switches on my DA.
> 
> As for the DA's "double clicking issue" - actually had that happen with my brand new matte white Revel yesterday! And not just on 1 game. On BF1 and some CoD WW2 Zombies. Mainly my RMB. I was like "Why the hell am I aiming and not aiming down sights sporadically?" Ugh. I gonna try to reflash my Revel. The pretravel on the M1/M2 buttons are slightly less than my original Revel, but I'm wondering if this might result in misclicks or double clicks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> You have a Double click already Vespa??
> 
> I swear to my ham sammich man. Idk what you do for a living but i hope you do not own a business selling anything. I'd be afraid to purchase a lint roller from you. Lol
> 
> Your luck with mice scare my sack beyond belief. The DA seems to be the only thing that likes you in this game. Lol


Hello,

We apologize for the issue.

If you are having issues please contact [email protected] for a warranty replacement.

In regards to double clicks - we have shipped thousands of REVELs and from speaking with my warranty department we had less than reported 10 in regards to double click, of those less than 10 that we got back to analyze even less were actual double click issues while the others we were not able to replicate.


----------



## senileoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We apologize for the issue.
> 
> If you are having issues please contact [email protected] for a warranty replacement.
> 
> In regards to double clicks - we have shipped thousands of REVELs and from speaking with my warranty department we had less than reported 10 in regards to double click, of those less than 10 that we got back to analyze even less were actual double click issues while the others we were not able to replicate.


Can you guys release a firmware with lower click latency?

It's fine, and it really doesn't bother me, nor I care that much, but I just feel an itch when I think about it.


----------



## aCz-

I can't find nixeus revel on amazon DE or UK. So could be the dream come true? White matte version could be seen for EU people as well? Would be a decent xmas present for me


----------



## VESPA5

I think my copy of the white matte Revel is fried. I flashed it twice with the latest firmware and the LMB is missing clicks now. Maybe I should switch it from the USB 3.0 port to a 2.0 port? I'll do a click test and out of 10 presses, 6 of them will register. It's THAT bad. Wow. It's literally the same issue this person had only this video was done 10 months ago: 




Gonna try to return this back to Amazon.


----------



## TrancePlant

Doesn't the new matte white revel already come with the latest firmware loaded on it?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Doesn't the new matte white revel already come with the latest firmware loaded on it?


It did. But I was losing click responsiveness straight out of the box. I figured re-flashing the thing would fix it. It did briefly until I noticed I wasn't firing my weapon much in games like BF1, Destiny 2, and CoD WW2 Zombies. When I did a click test, I found out why. I'm probably cursed to having doomed mice (except for the DeathAdder, ironically) but this has been my experience with this mouse. I really really really want to like it, I assure you.


----------



## TrancePlant

I swear there is something weird going on here. You're like some sort of mouse lemon lightning rod. I have an old revel and a matte white revel both which have never had any issues :-\.


----------



## aCz-

VESPA5 have same luck as I had when i bought my first PC. My MB died 3 times. RAM couldn't get running in dual channel. MY PSU burned after I added one more HDD. Fun times... Some people just are unlucky


----------



## Zhuni

My mouse luck is the worse. Last 10+ Logitech mice I've had all had QC issues. Fussy f'er though


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> I swear there is something weird going on here. You're like some sort of mouse lemon lightning rod. I have an old revel and a matte white revel both which have never had any issues :-\.


And I'm probably the unicorn of Razer product owners, lol. I've never seen so many complaints and hatred towards a company (Razer) until I started joining these forums, yet the DeathAdder has been the only mouse I've owned that has given me the least gripes. Go figure


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> And I'm probably the unicorn of Razer product owners, lol. I've never seen so many complaints and hatred towards a company (Razer) until I started joining these forums, yet the DeathAdder has been the only mouse I've owned that has given me the least gripes. Go figure


Slowly raises hand...

I've yet to have a single Razer product die in my hands...but I did give a DA away and after a year my friend got the dreaded double-click issue







.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> And I'm probably the unicorn of Razer product owners, lol. I've never seen so many complaints and hatred towards a company (Razer) until I started joining these forums, yet the DeathAdder has been the only mouse I've owned that has given me the least gripes. Go figure


I don't pay attention to the Razer hate, i've never had an issue with Razer either. 3.5G is still going strong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Slowly raises hand...
> 
> I've yet to have a single Razer product die in my hands...but I did give a DA away and after a year my friend got the dreaded double-click issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's just your DA being petty since you gave her away. Lol


----------



## senileoldman

I love the 3.5G as well. It's on my top 5.

1. G400
2. WMO and Sensei shaped mice.
3. FM TP.
4. DA 3.5G.
5. Mionix Castor.

I also have had other razer mice in the past and none have gotten bad, meaning double clicks, broken cables or anything.
They are all good. Most of their mice are expensive, but the Deathadder which is the best they offer is cheap compared to other alternatives. I guess they made too many DA's and are overstocked on them.


----------



## Elrick

Pete,

Just noticed and ordered your NEW Matte White model via MassDrop today







.

Looks like your new gear is heading down under and shall enjoy plugging it into a new Z370 setup.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I don't pay attention to the Razer hate, i've never had an issue with Razer either. 3.5G is still going strong.
> That's just your DA being petty since you gave her away. Lol


That and replaced her for the new model







.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> And I'm probably the unicorn of Razer product owners, lol. I've never seen so many complaints and hatred towards a company (Razer) until I started joining these forums, yet the DeathAdder has been the only mouse I've owned that has given me the least gripes. Go figure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Slowly raises hand...
> 
> I've yet to have a single Razer product die in my hands...but I did give a DA away and after a year my friend got the dreaded double-click issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I own a Razer Deathadder and Blackwidow for a few years and didn't have any issues - gave them away to my younger cousins when they started to play PC games. I currently own and use a Razer Panthera fight stick almost daily and planning to get another one.

The reason why I think you see that many complaints is that Razer sells more gaming keyboards/mice vs everyone else combined. Larger user base - more people reporting issues vs others. There is a % level of defect rates that hardware makers must maintain or is allowable that a product must stay at or below - any more and its no longer profitable or sustainable. Assuming Razer maintains or even below the % of defect rates - due to its huge sales its going to look bigger than every one else.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Pete,
> 
> Just noticed and ordered your NEW Matte White model via MassDrop today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looks like your new gear is heading down under and shall enjoy plugging it into a new Z370 setup.


----------



## DarthBaggins

really want to try one of these mice to add to my collection. Also I have yet to have a Razer mouse die on me since I still have a ‘12 Naga that still works fine. But this mouse looks as though it would fit my needs in size and shape since my top mouse I prefer is my EC1-A SE (Home mouse) and G403 Wireless (LAN mouse), occasionally I use my Flick G1 or XM300 (which I want to try Gigabyte’s updated version since its a good DA clone)


----------



## tygeezy

Is there any difference between the black, white and matte white models? The matte white model is teh cheapest on amazon and I think actually looks the best. Though mouse color or lights isn't a thing for me, only performance.


----------



## cdcd

Matte white model has received some slight improvements (e.g. main buttons).


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Matte white model has received some slight improvements (e.g. main buttons).


Yep. And the pre-travel has been lessened as well. Not as clicky or as loud as the initial batch. However, Nixeus has stated that all options (white, black, matte, etc.) have these minor implementations already. Why they're priced differently based on color is a head scratcher, to be honest.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Different coatings as well. Black is rubberized, white is glossy, and matte white is...matte.


----------



## badben25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> *Observations:*
> -Lighter M1/M2 clicks
> -slightly less pretravel on M1/M2 clicks
> *-feels EXACTLY the same as my black matte Revel*
> -rubber cord is a lot stiffer than my previous Revel
> -same excellent feel in aiming (after flashing it with the latest firmware of course)
> -Revel software actually recognizes that you plugged in a white Revel vs. black Revel
> -overall, a very excellent mouse


what do you mean by that? are you speaking of the surface/coating or something else? thanks.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badben25*
> 
> what do you mean by that? are you speaking of the surface/coating or something else? thanks.


If I closed my eyes, I literally couldn't tell the difference between my matte black Revel and matte white one. The coating feels exactly the same with the color being the only difference. The matte white one did indeed have ever so less pretravel than my black one (which was one of the first batches that came out).


----------



## Notty

I basically have/had every mouse. This one is my favourite of all, be it Logitech, Razer or Zowie. Is light, the shape fits my hand perfectly, is so accurate and responsive.

At 30€, one of the cheapest mouse I ever bought, never imagined this would be one of my fav mice ever. Just got it on a gamble because it was so cheap. Just to make it clear I´m a Quake player. where mouse is so important, so not your average casual.

2 cons:

1- You must update to the last firmware or the sensor will have too much smoothing
2- When I turn my PC on, the mouse is unresponsive and clicks don´t work for 1 minute or so.


----------



## kawzir

gonna get one when it's on sale again. Anyone has clue about any sale coming in?


----------



## saelz8

Will the Matte Black option on MassDrop have the improvements?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> 2- When I turn my PC on, the mouse is unresponsive and clicks don´t work for 1 minute or so.


My white matte version has this very problem. The M1 button becomes unresponsive and then suddenly, it becomes very responsive. What's weird is my black matte version (with the louder clicks and more pretravel (this was an at launch version that I bought) doesn't have this problem (even with the flashed firmware).


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> My white matte version has this very problem. The M1 button becomes unresponsive and then suddenly, it becomes very responsive. What's weird is my black matte version (with the louder clicks and more pretravel (this was an at launch version that I bought) doesn't have this problem (even with the flashed firmware).


If you want to be even more confused, it doesn´t happen to me with certain monitors (I try a lot of stuff, that´s why I switch monitor a lot). Idk what the heck a monitor has to do with it but yeah lol


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> I basically have/had every mouse. This one is my favourite of all, be it Logitech, Razer or Zowie. Is light, the shape fits my hand perfectly, is so accurate and responsive.
> 
> At 30€, one of the cheapest mouse I ever bought, never imagined this would be one of my fav mice ever. Just got it on a gamble because it was so cheap. Just to make it clear I´m a Quake player. where mouse is so important, so not your average casual.
> 
> 2 cons:
> 
> 1- You must update to the last firmware or the sensor will have too much smoothing
> 2- When I turn my PC on, the mouse is unresponsive and clicks don´t work for 1 minute or so.


If you are running Windows 10 Creators - make sure you have fast Start Up disabled or unchecked:

Disable it from Control Panel -> Hardware -> Power -> "Change what the power buttons do" -> "Change settings that are currently unavailable" -> Uncheck "Turn on fast startup"

It resolved it for some people - See if that resolves your issue.


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If you are running Windows 10 Creators - make sure you have fast Start Up disabled or unchecked:
> 
> Disable it from Control Panel -> Hardware -> Power -> "Change what the power buttons do" -> "Change settings that are currently unavailable" -> Uncheck "Turn on fast startup"
> 
> It resolved it for some people - See if that resolves your issue.


I don´t have the Creators Update! So I don´t get that fast boot option. But thank you very much anyway, on my next clean Install I will make sure I do that, because seriously is the only bad thing about the mouse, anything else is perfect to me and I can´t stop recomending it everywhere!


----------



## SmashTV

Fast Startup isn't only Creators Update. Should be under the power options in control panel.


----------



## VESPA5

Week 2 of my white matte version of the Revel has been fantastic so far. I STOPPED using the customization software and just left all the DPI selections alone (my black matte version has only 2 DPI settings and 2 colors). It turns out that the software just turns my mouse off (LEDs go off too) whenever I do some tinkering and hit 'apply'. Not sure why this only happens with my white matte version vs. my black matte version. But at this point, I just want to take advantage of my new mouse and have a go with it.

Overall, it's the best mouse I've used in regards to aiming and swiping since my G403 (minus the hand pain that goes along with that mouse, oh Logitech, why oh why do you make great mice with awkward shapes?). The only cons I have with my white matte Revel is that I'm still getting issues having it work well with the customization software and the rubber cord is a lot stiffer than my black matte version where I'm trying to have the best method of not having to fight with the cord while in-game. I have 2 different mouse bungees and I'm thinking the "tape it to your monitor" method is the best approach. Overall, it's a good mouse. I'm hoping the M1/M2 buttons don't loosen up within a month like my black matte one did.


----------



## Nivity

Still no news about the white matte revel in EU, Feelslifeman.

Vespa5, the cord on Revel for me is really bad, the weird rubber sticks on everything like my desk, pad. It does not glide smoothly like for example SS 310 rubber cable.
I needed a paracord to ever use the Revel, it was doable with a bungee but weird bouncy cable for me.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Still no news about the white matte revel in EU, Feelslifeman.
> 
> Vespa5, the cord on Revel for me is really bad, the weird rubber sticks on everything like my desk, pad. It does not glide smoothly like for example SS 310 rubber cable.
> I needed a paracord to ever use the Revel, it was doable with a bungee but weird bouncy cable for me.


That's a bummer. I wonder why Nixeus is stalling on selling that version in the EU? The differences on the white matte Revel are subtle but the M1/M2 buttons do feel a lot better than the at-launch Revel I own. And yeah, the white matte Revel's cord is the same rubbery one the initial Revels have only stiffer for some reason. If you didn't like the cord then, you may not like the cord now with the white matte version. Mine still has the folds in due to them being tied up and put in a box prior to shipping it out. I can't smooth them out regardless of what I do. They're that stiff


----------



## t1mch3

I can't wait to order the new white (matte) version on Amazon EU!


----------



## VESPA5

It's been roughly 3 weeks of continuous use with my white matte Revel and it has been a dream so far. HOWEVER, even after turning off all USB 'sleep' options and flashing my mouse with the latest firmware, this mouse STILL has unresponsive M1/M2 buttons for about a minute when I turn on my computer...... and then it'll be back to its awesome usual self. The clicks on this copy is surprisingly amazing. I just can't get over the fact that there's about a 1 minute delay with the sleep state on this mouse. I have vanilla Windows 10 (no Creator stuff). I already tinkered with anything remotely related to 'sleep' via Power Options on my Control Panel. Any suggestions or is there a firmware update (that's not on Nixeus's website) that I totally missed?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's been roughly 3 weeks of continuous use with my white matte Revel and it has been a dream so far. HOWEVER, even after turning off all USB 'sleep' options and flashing my mouse with the latest firmware, this mouse STILL has unresponsive M1/M2 buttons for about a minute when I turn on my computer...... and then it'll be back to its awesome usual self. The clicks on this copy is surprisingly amazing. I just can't get over the fact that there's about a 1 minute delay with the sleep state on this mouse. I have vanilla Windows 10 (no Creator stuff). I already tinkered with anything remotely related to 'sleep' via Power Options on my Control Panel. Any suggestions or is there a firmware update (that's not on Nixeus's website) that I totally missed?


No firmware... If you are running a Nvidia GPU, have you tried disabling or uninstalling Geforce Experience? Someone reported to us that resolved their issue. Or maybe try a difference USB port. Only reason I can think of is that there may be a start up app that may be interfering or delaying the communication at PC start up.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> No firmware... If you are running a Nvidia GPU, have you tried disabling or uninstalling Geforce Experience? Someone reported to us that resolved their issue. Or maybe try a difference USB port. Only reason I can think of is that there may be a start up app that may be interfering or delaying the communication at PC start up.


Wow. Believe it or not, that WORKED! The only reason I even had GeForce Experience was to use its ShadowPlay features so I can make lame vids on YouTube of my mediocre online gameplay.

On a different note, I saw a price drop on all Nixeus Revel mice on Amazon (roughly $29.99, what a steal!) Is this due to just the holidays or is this a fire sale? Or better yet, do you have a new and improved 2018 Revel right around the corner?


----------



## Nivity

Meanwhile you can't even buy the mouse in EU








https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nixeus/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_11136427031?ie=UTF8&node=11136427031&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Nixeus

Even the mousefeet is still listed, that never even been in stock there.

The black one is even removed from amazon.co.uk (still a few in stock on maxgaming). Seems you guys just gave up on EU.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Meanwhile you can't even buy the mouse in EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nixeus/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_11136427031?ie=UTF8&node=11136427031&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Nixeus
> 
> Even the mousefeet is still listed, that never even been in stock there.
> 
> The black one is even removed from amazon.co.uk (still a few in stock on maxgaming). Seems you guys just gave up on EU.


We had allocations reserved for our vendors for the holidays here in the states due to the higher than expected demand. Sales are higher for us this holiday season vs same period last season.

Once we get an assessment of what we can send to UK/EU I'll post here when it will be available. As for the mouse feet we now include an extra set in these new production batches.


----------



## tygeezy

Do any of the models have rubberized sides like say the g403? I read the top is rubberized on one of the models. Personally I like the sides with that texture and it gives me a better grip.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tygeezy*
> 
> Do any of the models have rubberized sides like say the g403? I read the top is rubberized on one of the models. Personally I like the sides with that texture and it gives me a better grip.


I have the black matte and white matte versions of this mouse. The sides are not rubberized. I have naturally dry hands (which make Zowie mice a nightmare for me to use at times because I'm always licking my fingertips to get a good grip on), but with the Revel, the sides are not too slippery. You can put some tape for a better grip if needed.


----------



## tygeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I have the black matte and white matte versions of this mouse. The sides are not rubberized. I have naturally dry hands (which make Zowie mice a nightmare for me to use at times because I'm always licking my fingertips to get a good grip on), but with the Revel, the sides are not too slippery. You can put some tape for a better grip if needed.


Yeah, I have very dry cold hands in the winters months. That's why I like a side grip like the 403.


----------



## SyahmiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Meanwhile you can't even buy the mouse in EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nixeus/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_11136427031?ie=UTF8&node=11136427031&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Nixeus
> 
> Even the mousefeet is still listed, that never even been in stock there.
> 
> The black one is even removed from amazon.co.uk (still a few in stock on maxgaming). Seems you guys just gave up on EU.
> 
> 
> 
> We had allocations reserved for our vendors for the holidays here in the states due to the higher than expected demand. Sales are higher for us this holiday season vs same period last season.
> 
> Once we get an assessment of what we can send to UK/EU I'll post here when it will be available. As for the mouse feet we now include an extra set in these new production batches.
Click to expand...

Hi Peter. Now that you guys have solved the mushy clicks issue I think it's about time for a Kinzu-shape 3360


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tygeezy*
> 
> Do any of the models have rubberized sides like say the g403? I read the top is rubberized on one of the models. Personally I like the sides with that texture and it gives me a better grip.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the black matte and white matte versions of this mouse. The sides are not rubberized. I have naturally dry hands (which make Zowie mice a nightmare for me to use at times because I'm always licking my fingertips to get a good grip on), but with the Revel, the sides are not too slippery. You can put some tape for a better grip if needed.
Click to expand...

Same, dry hands, grip with Revel is perfect.
Prefer it over G403 just because I don't like rubbermats like on G403.
On mice like G pro however I would like the G403 rubbermat since that is to slippery for me.


----------



## VESPA5

After owning the white matte version (and loving it) for 3 weeks, the mysterious sleep state of this mouse has popped its ugly head again. It doesn't matter if I plug the mouse into USB 2.0 or 3.0, the mouse will be unresponsive for a good 2 minutes when I turn on my computer before it starts working. The only fix is to unplug and re-plug the mouse. I already updated the mouse with the latest firmware, I have vanilla Windows 10, none of the power options are set to have any of my devices to sleep, and I have GeForce Experience uninstalled. The latest firmware is over a year old. Is this just normal? Because there are several reviews on Amazon regarding this mouse that are fairly recent that still have this issue.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> After owning the white matte version (and loving it) for 3 weeks, the mysterious sleep state of this mouse has popped its ugly head again. It doesn't matter if I plug the mouse into USB 2.0 or 3.0, the mouse will be unresponsive for a good 2 minutes when I turn on my computer before it starts working. The only fix is to unplug and re-plug the mouse. I already updated the mouse with the latest firmware, I have vanilla Windows 10, none of the power options are set to have any of my devices to sleep, and I have GeForce Experience uninstalled. The latest firmware is over a year old. Is this just normal? Because there are several reviews on Amazon regarding this mouse that are fairly recent that still have this issue.


That was one of the issues that I faced immediately after the thing released. I powered my computer on and the cursor movement was broken to all hell. I can't even describe what it was like. It kept jumping to points on the screen until I unplugged it. I destroyed the thing out of frustration during the first week I had it. Damn shame. Such a fine shape. Crap everything else.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> After owning the white matte version (and loving it) for 3 weeks, the mysterious sleep state of this mouse has popped its ugly head again. It doesn't matter if I plug the mouse into USB 2.0 or 3.0, the mouse will be unresponsive for a good 2 minutes when I turn on my computer before it starts working. The only fix is to unplug and re-plug the mouse. I already updated the mouse with the latest firmware, I have vanilla Windows 10, none of the power options are set to have any of my devices to sleep, and I have GeForce Experience uninstalled. The latest firmware is over a year old. Is this just normal? Because there are several reviews on Amazon regarding this mouse that are fairly recent that still have this issue.


Its not normal. The best thing is to contact [email protected] to request a warranty exchange if none of the possible resolutions does not work. We always want to take a look at it to see if we can replicate it on our computers. We will always test the replacement one to make sure it doesn't have the issue before shipping it out.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Been about a year now since I've had my revel and my middle mouse button (mouse 3) doesn't want to work most of the time. I use the button mostly in Dota 2 to camera scroll but that's about it. Am I sol?


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tygeezy*
> 
> Yeah, I have very dry cold hands in the winters months. That's why I like a side grip like the 403.


yeah that mouse has the best matte coating for my dry hands


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> yeah that mouse has the best matte coating for my dry hands


Hell, it has the best coating i've ever touched. I hope they use it more.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> After owning the white matte version (and loving it) for 3 weeks, the mysterious sleep state of this mouse has popped its ugly head again. It doesn't matter if I plug the mouse into USB 2.0 or 3.0, the mouse will be unresponsive for a good 2 minutes when I turn on my computer before it starts working. The only fix is to unplug and re-plug the mouse. I already updated the mouse with the latest firmware, I have vanilla Windows 10, none of the power options are set to have any of my devices to sleep, and I have GeForce Experience uninstalled. The latest firmware is over a year old. Is this just normal? Because there are several reviews on Amazon regarding this mouse that are fairly recent that still have this issue.


Very weird, I had 3 Revels that I used for longer periods and none of them had this.
GFE installed, always used latest W10 update, balanced power options.

Must be some specific hardware or something that makes this happen, since all your Revel done this.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Very weird, I had 3 Revels that I used for longer periods and none of them had this.
> GFE installed, always used latest W10 update, balanced power options.
> 
> Must be some specific hardware or something that makes this happen, since all your Revel done this.


What's sad is ONLY my Revel does this. No other mice I've owned or currently own (EC2-A, EC2-B, G403, G703, G900, DA:Elite, G303, and Mionix Castor) do this at all. It's just THIS MOUSE. i7 7700K on an Asus Z270 mobo. Nothing out of the ordinary. Can I buy one of your perfect Revel mice?







Just kidding.


----------



## tygeezy

How are the feet on the white matte version? I heard they went through some interactions as well. Similar to hyper glide?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> Been about a year now since I've had my revel and my middle mouse button (mouse 3) doesn't want to work most of the time. I use the button mostly in Dota 2 to camera scroll but that's about it. Am I sol?


For any issues or warranty replacements - please contact [email protected]

Thank-you!


----------



## tygeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> For any issues or warranty replacements - please contact [email protected]
> 
> Thank-you!


Any chance of you guys releasing a smaller revel in the future?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tygeezy*
> 
> Any chance of you guys releasing a smaller revel in the future?


I would buy. Though I'd prefer the shape to be in G100s direction rather.


----------



## tygeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I would buy. Though I'd prefer the shape to be in G100s direction rather.


I like the revel's shape. I just think the mouse is too long for me.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tygeezy*
> 
> I like the revel's shape. I just think the mouse is too long for me.


Interesting. It boils down to preference. The Revel's shape is adopted from the old school Sensei mice. I personally like ambi mice of this shape and size (which is why the Zowie FK2s have a fanbase). Just like with everything else, try a mouse that suits your fancy.

Most people who I exchange ideas with here know that I own a lot of mice. And of all these mice, there are 3 that I aim well with: 1) The G303 (at the expense of hands cramping up) 2) DeathAdder Elite (personally, the best all rounder in my opinion) and 3) the Nixeus Revel (despite the QC issues, it is the BEST mouse I can flick aim and handle without any hand cramping or discomfort).


----------



## overclockner

Been testing this mouse out recently and i'm really liking it BUT mouse1 feels considerably weaker than mouse2. Occasionally mouse1 doesn't even activate, feels like i haven't put enough force onto the shell to activate the switch where mouse2 always works as it should. Anyone else experiencing this? Apart from that the mouse feels really great but this might throw me of to consider using it for longer / recommending it.


----------



## catbuster

Using my revel for around a year now, still going strong with my abuse







i play bns and lmb rmb 24/7


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockner*
> 
> Been testing this mouse out recently and i'm really liking it BUT mouse1 feels considerably weaker than mouse2. Occasionally mouse1 doesn't even activate, feels like i haven't put enough force onto the shell to activate the switch where mouse2 always works as it should. Anyone else experiencing this? Apart from that the mouse feels really great but this might throw me of to consider using it for longer / recommending it.


I have 2 Revels.

My black matte one (the finish on that one is so much better and 'grippy' than my white matte one) and the M1/M2 buttons got more and more hollower within a matter of months. The LMB was the culprit on my copy that started to get worse and randomly 'stick'

My white matte copy supposed had these issues with the M1/M2 buttons fixed (subtly). The M1/M2 clicks are still satisfying but like my first copy, I am holding my breath because I don't think this awesome mouse is built to last or take heavy gaming sessions for a long period of time. Yoda bless those who have had pristine and perfect Revels that have lasted a long duration of time.

I don't really believe in the "you get what you pay for" angle especially for a fantastic mouse like the Revel. I just think the Revel is a "bright candle with a short wick" and "the candle that shines twice as bright burns half as long". I've owned Logitech and Zowie mice that were sold at a nutty premium price and had QC issues right off the bat (G303, cough cough, sensor rattle, cough).


----------



## overclockner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I have 2 Revels.
> 
> My black matte one (the finish on that one is so much better and 'grippy' than my white matte one) and the M1/M2 buttons got more and more hollower within a matter of months. The LMB was the culprit on my copy that started to get worse and randomly 'stick'
> 
> My white matte copy supposed had these issues with the M1/M2 buttons fixed (subtly). The M1/M2 clicks are still satisfying but like my first copy, I am holding my breath because I don't think this awesome mouse is built to last or take heavy gaming sessions for a long period of time. Yoda bless those who have had pristine and perfect Revels that have lasted a long duration of time.
> 
> I don't really believe in the "you get what you pay for" angle especially for a fantastic mouse like the Revel. I just think the Revel is a "bright candle with a short wick" and "the candle that shines twice as bright burns half as long". I've owned Logitech and Zowie mice that were sold at a nutty premium price and had QC issues right off the bat (G303, cough cough, sensor rattle, cough).


I might not be able to resist in getting another one, hopefully with better clicks or at least a better m1 click. A question about the white revel though : Is it a matte rubberized coating. I've only briefly looked at a picture or two of it and thought it was a glossy white coating.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockner*
> 
> I might not be able to resist in getting another one, hopefully with better clicks or at least a better m1 click. A question about the white revel though : Is it a matte rubberized coating. I've only briefly looked at a picture or two of it and thought it was a glossy white coating.


The white matte version is NOT rubberized. It's actually a smooth white matte finish. The black matte version is indeed rubberized and is definitely more 'grippy'. I actually have to occasionally keep my fingertips moist to get a good grip on my white matte version from time to time (since I have non-sweat type of hands).


----------



## overclockner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The white matte version is NOT rubberized. It's actually a smooth white matte finish. The black matte version is indeed rubberized and is definitely more 'grippy'. I actually have to occasionally keep my fingertips moist to get a good grip on my white matte version from time to time (since I have non-sweat type of hands).


Hm interesting. Might would give the white one a shot though because i really hate these rubberrized coatings. I gotta say it wasn't that big of a pain with the revel though which is a good sign when it comes to the general shape. If i get a sample with a good click feeling this mouse could really become a serious contender for being my new main driver.


----------



## Zhuni

Just to add as someone that owns a white rubber copperhead you do not want white rubber. Unless you want that 60 a day habit look within a few months


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I have 2 Revels.
> 
> My black matte one (the finish on that one is so much better and 'grippy' than my white matte one) and the M1/M2 buttons got more and more hollower within a matter of months. The LMB was the culprit on my copy that started to get worse and randomly 'stick'
> 
> My white matte copy supposed had these issues with the M1/M2 buttons fixed (subtly). The M1/M2 clicks are still satisfying but like my first copy, I am holding my breath because I don't think this awesome mouse is built to last or take heavy gaming sessions for a long period of time. Yoda bless those who have had pristine and perfect Revels that have lasted a long duration of time.
> 
> I don't really believe in the "you get what you pay for" angle especially for a fantastic mouse like the Revel. I just think the Revel is a "bright candle with a short wick" and "the candle that shines twice as bright burns half as long". I've owned Logitech and Zowie mice that were sold at a nutty premium price and had QC issues right off the bat (G303, cough cough, sensor rattle, cough).


Ayy look, i will not stand for any G303 slander. Thank you very much.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Ayy look, i will not stand for any G303 slander. Thank you very much.


lol.... for the record, the G303 is one of my fav mice of all time


----------



## Kyube

Any news on the matte white Revels hitting EU?


----------



## Nivity

Doubt it








2+ months still nothing about EU

Even the black one have been out of stock for a long time and it is not even listed anymore: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nixeus/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_11136427031?ie=UTF8&node=11136427031&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Nixeus

Well the white matte revel that is unavailable have the rubberized black in the title.

No idea what Nixeus is doing tbh, but I am giving up on Nixeus in EU.


----------



## Zhuni

You can order direct from amazon.com. To the uk with import fees and shipping it’s like £36


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> You can order direct from amazon.com. To the uk with import fees and shipping it's like £36


Price $34.99
AmazonGlobal Shipping + $15.72
Estimated Import Fees Deposit + $12.68
Total $63.39

Yeah, I will pass on that







Not worth that much for a Nixeus.


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah sorry it was aimed at the UK people really. Just £6 more


----------



## SmashTV

Really is kind of jacked to see an interested buyer for so long and the opportunity to buy still hasn't come by without an absurd cost.


----------



## Menthalion

maxgaming sell the Revel in the EU, don't they ? Mine was delivered to the NL in two days.


----------



## overclockner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> maxgaming sell the Revel in the EU, don't they ?


No kidding. I guess everyone from EU that wanted a white one is aware of that. It's worth a wet fart though since the white one still isn't aviable there yet.


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockner*
> 
> No kidding. I guess everyone from EU that wanted a white one is aware of that. It's worth a wet fart though since the white one still isn't aviable there yet.


Ah, OK. Never cared much for colors.


----------



## overclockner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> Ah, OK. Never cared much for colors.


Me and the others probably neither. The white coating is just much better than the rubberrized coating. That's why people want the white one, usually.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> Ah, OK. Never cared much for colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the others probably neither. The white coating is just much better than the rubberrized coating. That's why people want the white one, usually.
Click to expand...

AGREED, the flat white coating seems the best out of all the REVEL releases thus far.

This mouse has certainly been upgraded with brilliant switches which I personally love to bits and their mouse coating is also quite superb. Have to see how long this will last but out of all the cheap mice released thus far, the Nixeus Revel has become the very best out of all the so-called Gaming Mice currently available.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> AGREED, the flat white coating seems the best out of all the REVEL releases thus far.
> 
> This mouse has certainly been upgraded with brilliant switches which I personally love to bits and their mouse coating is also quite superb. Have to see how long this will last but out of all the cheap mice released thus far, the Nixeus Revel has become the very best out of all the so-called Gaming Mice currently available.


Good to hear...mine is coming Monday. Well it's that or my new monitor. I'm fine with either








Actually, someone here might be able to help me with that. My delivery update from Aus post says the item is from 'SKYmail by QF Building 59'. Anyone know if that is Amazon or Dell?

Edit: Nevermind, I'm guessing it is just a generic address for an overseas item coming through customs. I think the QF satnds for Quantas Flight??


----------



## NoahSlayer

I'm interested in getting my first Revel but I can't decide which coating works well with my hyperhidrosis hands.
Do you guys recommend the matte white or rubberized black ?


----------



## Menthalion

Any other coatings you specifically did or did not like?

I for instance am partial to rubberized ones even though I have no specific problems with 'bare' mice unless they are very small like the Rival 110.

I also don't suffer from OCD that makes some friends hate rubber coatings even though they can grip them well enough.

Liked the Sensei Raw , G Pro / G403 coating well enough, but the Kone Pure Optical rubber coating was hell for dry hands like mine. The Revel has one of the best rubberized coatings for me.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overclockner*
> 
> No kidding. I guess everyone from EU that wanted a white one is aware of that. It's worth a wet fart though since the white one still isn't aviable there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, OK. Never cared much for colors.
Click to expand...

They sell the old Revels yes (rubber black and glossy white), that is not what this is about.

The "new" white matte revel that was talked about seem to have updated internals to improve clicks, that is the reason people want to try it.
And Nixeus does not give a toot about the EU market obviously.


----------



## NoahSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> Any other coatings you specifically did or did not like?
> 
> I for instance am partial to rubberized ones even though I have no specific problems with 'bare' mice unless they are very small like the Rival 110.
> 
> I also don't suffer from OCD that makes some friends hate rubber coatings even though they can grip them well enough.
> 
> Liked the Sensei Raw , G Pro / G403 coating well enough, but the Kone Pure Optical rubber coating was hell for dry hands like mine. The Revel has one of the best rubberized coatings for me.


I currently use the GPro and have no problem with it. I had best grip with the rubber of KonePure Military. The BenQ Zowie mice were the worst for me. I can't use them for more than a hour. I haven't tried any Glossy coating because I heard they are bad for sweaty hands.
I want to get the white matte if the coating is good enough for sweaty hands


----------



## Schytte

Looks like Dosia is using the white revel in the major.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The "new" white matte revel that was talked about seem to have updated internals to improve clicks, that is the reason people want to try it.


What exactly is changed?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> What exactly is changed?


The M1/M2 buttons are slightly tighter (due to copies having the 'sticky' click issue, I had it). In hindsight, that's probably it. The updated firmware is available on the website and aside from that, it's already a solid mouse. The durability of the M1/M2 buttons are suspect but hey, it costs roughly $35 USD so I can't complain


----------



## csgofanatic

Decided to try one for myself since it was a fan favourite/recommendation of /r/mousereviews. Coming from a longtime Zowie EC2-A user.

Pros:

Safe shape (similar shape to a FK or Sensei)
Non braided cable
Rubber base makes it OK to grip, akin to a old Razer Deathadder.
Omron switches (I'm okay with either really)

Cons:

Feels cheap whenever I lift off and put it down. Haven't had any problems so far though.
Side buttons still have a pre-travel time distance, not necessarily a drawback
Scroll wheel is 'too loose'; my old SS Sensei broke fairly quick with the scrollwheel randomly scrolling up while scrolling down. I fear about its durablity but crossing my fingers I wont have that problem again.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schytte*
> 
> Looks like Dosia is using the white revel in the major.


Nah, it's a white version of some of the Logitech G403 shapes. At least G703 is available in white.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The M1/M2 buttons are slightly tighter (due to copies having the 'sticky' click issue, I had it). In hindsight, that's probably it. The updated firmware is available on the website and aside from that, it's already a solid mouse. The durability of the M1/M2 buttons are suspect but hey, it costs roughly $35 USD so I can't complain


By tighter you mean harder to click or less wiggle/travel?


----------



## kawzir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Nah, it's a white version of some of the Logitech G403 shapes. At least G703 is available in white.


That exactly is a white G703 LOL


----------



## Schytte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Nah, it's a white version of some of the Logitech G403 shapes. At least G703 is available in white.


Oh damn, you're right. I've not seen a white G703 in Europe and it really looked like the Revel. I'm ******ed.


----------



## vaper

My revel skips badly on my Qpad UC. Not sure if it's a color thing or a surface issue.

Can anyone recommend me a cloth pad that is 4mm and has really good glide for the 3360 ? The QCK's are too much on the control side for me. I like to swing my forearm across the pad and the QCK's dont work well for me, they are too soft too.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaper*
> 
> My revel skips badly on my Qpad UC. Not sure if it's a color thing or a surface issue.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a cloth pad that is 4mm and has really good glide for the 3360 ? The QCK's are too much on the control side for me. I like to swing my forearm across the pad and the QCK's dont work well for me, they are too soft too.


Goliathus Speed? Or if you want less static friction on top of that, the GTF-X is a hybrid pad that feels practically like cloth, and BenQ sells it in a flat package now so it is actually usable.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaper*
> 
> My revel skips badly on my Qpad UC. Not sure if it's a color thing or a surface issue.


99% sure it's surface, PMW3360 isn't picky about colours.


----------



## CorruptBE

Used mine on Puretrak Talent, later on switched back to Allsop Raindrop and when my Raindrop wore out I used a Allsop XL Steel (somewhat similar to Raindrop).

No issues.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaper*
> 
> My revel skips badly on my Qpad UC. Not sure if it's a color thing or a surface issue.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a cloth pad that is 4mm and has really good glide for the 3360 ? The QCK's are too much on the control side for me. I like to swing my forearm across the pad and the QCK's dont work well for me, they are too soft too.


dmpadxl

It is 3mm thick and not 4mm. But this one works flawless with the Revel.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1631508/sponsored-dream-machines-dm-pad-xl-by-ino

Also the Zowie G-SR and the Glorious XXL work fine for me.


----------



## DazzaInOz

My Revel came about an hour ago. Matte white version. It's my first Sensei shape (besides an actual Sensei 310 which is too big for me) and this still feels a little too long but will give it a week or so. Width and height are good. Scroll wheel is terrible







Loud, noisy, loose and rattling like a.....

Took nearly 3 weeks to get here so I probably won't send it back or it will be Christmas again before I get a another one which may or may not be any better! Oh well


----------



## Zhuni

Ahh that's a shame. I'd message Peter. Maybe a video would be enough to get an RMA going


----------



## the1freeMan

@Peter Nixeus Would you ever consider trying to resolve the sensor/mcu timing discrepancy with a new firmware?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaper*
> 
> My revel skips badly on my Qpad UC. Not sure if it's a color thing or a surface issue.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a cloth pad that is 4mm and has really good glide for the 3360 ? The QCK's are too much on the control side for me. I like to swing my forearm across the pad and the QCK's dont work well for me, they are too soft too.


That's weird. I remember using my G303 on a qpad uc no problem.

Maybe it's the revel's implementation that is better at micro adjustments and works different with surfaces.
Joke, doesn't work that way ,but there are people who would believe that.. which is actually kinda sad.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Zhuni said:


> Ahh that's a shame. I'd message Peter. Maybe a video would be enough to get an RMA going


YEah I wasn't going to bother sending it back but it's too annoying! I got it from Amazon and I think it was open box (there was no sealing sticker and the top flap already had a big crease in it from a finger). Likely someone already sent it back and they sent it out to Australia hoping I wouldn't care!

Does anyone know what Amazon returns are like? Is a rattling scroll wheel good enough reason for them or would it be better to go straight to Nixeus?


----------



## darzo

You wanting to return for any reason is good enough reason for them. I don't understand why, but it's something I take advantage of to try mice. Maxgaming.com even explicitly mentions returns for changing your mind, and I've returned to both Microcenter and Best Buy (physical stores in the US) not because of defects.

A rattling scroll wheel should get you a replacement if you want to go that route too.


----------



## VESPA5

DazzaInOz said:


> My Revel came about an hour ago. Matte white version. It's my first Sensei shape (besides an actual Sensei 310 which is too big for me) and this still feels a little too long but will give it a week or so. Width and height are good. Scroll wheel is terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loud, noisy, loose and rattling like a.....
> 
> Took nearly 3 weeks to get here so I probably won't send it back or it will be Christmas again before I get a another one which may or may not be any better! Oh well


Sounds like you might have received a dud. The scroll wheel is actually tight and tactile on my 2 copies (black matte and white matte). Other than that, it's a $35 mouse and I got my money's worth. It performs and feels better than some of my other mice (like the overpriced EC2-B).


----------



## DazzaInOz

darzo said:


> You wanting to return for any reason is good enough reason for them. I don't understand why, but it's something I take advantage of to try mice. Maxgaming.com even explicitly mentions returns for changing your mind, and I've returned to both Microcenter and Best Buy (physical stores in the US) not because of defects.
> 
> A rattling scroll wheel should get you a replacement if you want to go that route too.


Thanks. Good to know as a few of my local stores here are like squeezing blood from stone when trying to return something!



VESPA5 said:


> Sounds like you might have received a dud. The scroll wheel is actually tight and tactile on my 2 copies (black matte and white matte). Other than that, it's a $35 mouse and I got my money's worth. It performs and feels better than some of my other mice (like the overpriced EC2-B).


Thanks VESPA5. Looks like it's worth going for an exchange. Might post up a video because it really is one of the worst scroll rattles I have come across. Even worse than the early G403s!


----------



## MLJS54

Great mouse. Received mine earlier this week.

Should I bother upgrading the firmware?


----------



## cdcd

You should, unless it's already up-to-date OOTB.


----------



## VESPA5

MLJS54 said:


> Great mouse. Received mine earlier this week.
> 
> Should I bother upgrading the firmware?


I think the latest batches are already flashed with the latest firmware. Doesn't hurt to re-flash it just in case. The firmware update eliminates some smoothing and stuff.


----------



## Leopardi

I've really grown to like this mouse to the point it's my main, after trying just about every option out there. Just gives me awesome results compared to the Rival 110, maybe because of the better sensor position? Though I would still prefer it in the G100s shape.

Nixeus please do it, I'll instantly buy a few


----------



## Peter Nixeus

All current variations of the REVELs = Rubberized Black, Glossy White, and Matte White are updated in the same production batch as the Matte White. They all also have the update to date firmware installed.


----------



## Nivity

Several months, still no Matte white for the EU market.
I guess that is what you get from a smaller company, prioritizing 1 market (US) and ignoring the rest.


----------



## audax

If you are really hellbent on getting a matte white version, find a way to do it. You can ship items in from other countries/markets into your own country. It may not be feasible for the company to set up supply chains in your location, but nothing precludes you from obtaining it from elsewhere.


----------



## cdcd

audax said:


> If you are really hellbent on getting a matte white version, find a way to do it. You can ship items in from other countries/markets into your own country. It may not be feasible for the company to set up supply chains in your location, but nothing precludes you from obtaining it from elsewhere.


The thing is that these supply chains were already in place, they just 'dried up' ever since the matte white was released (which is, incidentally, what quite a few people are interested in) without any reason given.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I think I stated several times that demand exceeded our expectations during Q4 2017 and allocations were reserved for the USA market by our vendor partners to meet their current and future demands at the time. The matte white is almost sold out, but I think we may have some left to send to EU, but our vendors may buy them all up before we can ship them out to EU.

The Matte White REVEL was originally intended to be a limited edition only - but sales exceeded that of the Glossy White REVEL.


----------



## SmashTV

Peter Nixeus said:


> The Matte White REVEL was originally intended to be a limited edition only - but sales exceeded that of the Glossy White REVEL.


Does rubber black sell the most?

That's an interesting piece of info to share so thanks for that.


----------



## Regulations

Peter thanks for all of your support. Absolutely love my glossy white Revel. Any more updates on the Niexus ergonomic mouse? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

SmashTV said:


> Does rubber black sell the most?
> 
> That's an interesting piece of info to share so thanks for that.


Yes - the Rubberized Black REVEL sells the most.



Regulations said:


> Peter thanks for all of your support. Absolutely love my glossy white Revel. Any more updates on the Niexus ergonomic mouse? Can't wait to see it!


We finalized the shape and we are making the production mold at this moment. I should be getting a production sample after the lunar new year (hopefully). I want to post pictures - but have not been given the okay yet.

The shape is influenced by the mouse community on OCN and reddit... in addition it is a bit larger than the current REVEL - is all I can say at this time.


----------



## Kyube

Peter Nixeus said:


> Yes - the Rubberized Black REVEL sells the most.
> 
> 
> 
> We finalized the shape and we are making the production mold at this moment. I should be getting a production sample after the lunar new year (hopefully). I want to post pictures - but have not been given the okay yet.
> 
> The shape is influenced by the mouse community on OCN and reddit... in addition it is a bit larger than the current REVEL - is all I can say at this time.


Did you iron out the mouse button issues on the Black Revel? Would love to grab one, since the Matte White isn't available in EU.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Kyube said:


> Did you iron out the mouse button issues on the Black Revel? Would love to grab one, since the Matte White isn't available in EU.


Yes, I can confirm the Black REVELs in EU have the new updated button clicks improvement.


----------



## Adrianus

Just ordered my Revel yesterday, and I´m excited to give it a try! Will probably arrive on Feb 15th!

One thing that I´m still a bit worried off is that I´ve read that the DPI steps are a bit off. Is this already fixed or still a thing?


----------



## M1st

If anyone has their Revel disassembled, could you please post PCB dimensions?


----------



## aCz-

Adrianus said:


> Just ordered my Revel yesterday, and I´m excited to give it a try! Will probably arrive on Feb 15th!
> 
> One thing that I´m still a bit worried off is that I´ve read that the DPI steps are a bit off. Is this already fixed or still a thing?


Pretty much every single mice have DPI steps a bit lower or a bit higher then its marketed. Logitech was the close to be perfect as I remember but still not on point. Just adjust your sens in game etc. Its should be that hard. Still... every mice in hands feels a bit different. You need to adjust to sense or shape after every mice.


----------



## Staticks

I heard that the matte white version of the mouse, as well as newer productions of the other colors presumably, has slight improvements to build quality. If I were to order a matte black or glossy white mouse from Amazon today, would I likely receive the improved version?

I can also order a used mouse to save a few bucks, but I suppose it wouldn't likely be the newer production model. Are the differences big?


----------



## Jonagold

What is the button delay on currently sold nixeus revels?


----------



## VESPA5

Jonagold said:


> What is the button delay on currently sold nixeus revels?


It's around 6ms. That's actually pretty good but negligible. CSGO pros are heavy on using Zowie and Razer mice (prolly because of sponsorship reasons) and the click latency is around 8ms.

This click latency spreadsheet was shared on Reddit. It's updated every few weeks:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...qqqqrdJ04Ite8IY3AQMds/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Sathiroth

Firstly, thank you for making a mouse that's so dam good and cheap. To be honest it's borderline illegal 

I know that recent batches have improvements made to the click and mouse feet, so is there a batch number or identification I can check on the mouse to verify if I received the latest revision? I only ask because the mouse is dragging on my Zowie GSR mousepad.


Cheers.


----------



## Leopardi

What kind of improvements the clicks have? My RMB lets out a squeaking noise which is pretty annoying tbh.


----------



## VESPA5

Leopardi said:


> What kind of improvements the clicks have? My RMB lets out a squeaking noise which is pretty annoying tbh.


My copy basically has less pretravel (but not by much). My black matte version has more of an audible click sound with pretravel than my white matte version. You eventually get used to it (and any other mouse you use) due to muscle memory. Overall, the Revel is a good mouse at a nice price point.


----------



## batmang

I bought a Revel a couple months ago and haven't had time to really use it (been really busy doing dad stuff so I haven't gamed much). Recently gave it a go on some Quake Live, mostly, it is an awesome mouse. But... I'm having the issue where the right button randomly won't register, the same issue folks have been talking about in this thread.

Did I just get a bad mouse or is this a firmware issue?


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## VESPA5

batmang said:


> I bought a Revel a couple months ago and haven't had time to really use it (been really busy doing dad stuff so I haven't gamed much). Recently gave it a go on some Quake Live, mostly, it is an awesome mouse. But... I'm having the issue where the right button randomly won't register, the same issue folks have been talking about in this thread.
> 
> Did I just get a bad mouse or is this a firmware issue?


For the record, a lot of mice I've had the privilege of owning and using has had their fair share of quirks and shenanigans. I've never had a double click issue with the Revel. I've had the M1/M2 buttons get all sticky for no reason (which was resolved in the white matte version and latest released batch of Revels). Peter Nixeus chimes in on OCN regarding the product and is very proactive, which is totally cool because I've had more quirks and QC issues with almost no support from Logitech, BenQ and Razer. Go and see if you can get a replacement


----------



## SpirosKGR

Do anyone know which white version massdrop sells? Matte or glossy one? Also is this the latest updated version?
Thx
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nixeus-revel-optical-gaming-mouse-pmw3360


----------



## Elrick

SpirosKGR said:


> Do anyone know which white version massdrop sells? Matte or glossy one? Also is this the latest updated version?
> Thx
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nixeus-revel-optical-gaming-mouse-pmw3360


YES, Massdrop always sells the LATEST version of the Revel - 3360.

The link you provided are all the MATTE finishes, unless Gloss is mentioned in the purchase selection of that website. Sometimes MD misses out on displaying the finishes hence pay particular attention to the available selections.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Got my matte white replacement from Amazon and it's seems like totally different mouse! Clicks aren't as noisy or mushy and the coating isn't as slippery. And good scroll this time. I don't know if my original was an old version that was returned and then resold (I have read Amazon have that reputation!) but at least they were good enough to send me out a replacement without having to send back the old one. So now I have some spare parts! Not sure if Peter had anything to do with this but I'll thank him just in case!


----------



## VESPA5

DazzaInOz said:


> Got my matte white replacement from Amazon and it's seems like totally different mouse! Clicks aren't as noisy or mushy and the coating isn't as slippery. And good scroll this time. I don't know if my original was an old version that was returned and then resold (I have read Amazon have that reputation!) but at least they were good enough to send me out a replacement without having to send back the old one. So now I have some spare parts! Not sure if Peter had anything to do with this but I'll thank him just in case!


In my experience in buying a lot of mice, you can buy 2 identical gaming mice and they're never truly the same (ex: different clicks, different rattle, different feel, etc.). It's kinda reminds me of the GPU lottery. You're never truly getting what the spec sheet says. My black matte revel has a lot more pretravel than the white matte version. In short, my white matte version of the Revel is the version that should have been sold upon release


----------



## DazzaInOz

VESPA5 said:


> In my experience in buying a lot of mice, you can buy 2 identical gaming mice and they're never truly the same (ex: different clicks, different rattle, different feel, etc.). It's kinda reminds me of the GPU lottery. You're never truly getting what the spec sheet says. My black matte revel has a lot more pretravel than the white matte version. In short, my white matte version of the Revel is the version that should have been sold upon release


I guess that's part and parcel of high volume production line parts. Mice, GPU's, monitors, motherboards...I went through 5 or 6 (lost count) early G403's before I got a good one!


----------



## VESPA5

DazzaInOz said:


> I guess that's part and parcel of high volume production line parts. Mice, GPU's, monitors, motherboards...I went through 5 or 6 (lost count) early G403's before I got a good one!


Oh crap. Wow. Yeah, the 3rd G403 (after returning previous ones without scroll wheel rattle or a hypersensitive switch) was what it took before I got a good one. Almost goes for any mouse to be honest. I can buy 2 of the same brand mouse and they'll never be exactly the same in terms of quality, clicks, etc.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Been playing with the Razer DA 3G for about 8 years and finally got fed up with the shape. After reading through a few reviews, watching RJN/JTB/Screenbite, and asking around a bit, I decided on the white matte Revel and pulled the trigger today. I'll keep the DA around just to brag about click latency 

My hands are 18.73 cm by 10.48 cm, and I claw with my palm resting on the hump. A few suggested the G403, ZA13, Venator, and Sensei 310. I stuck with the Revel because of it's low-commit price, seemingly safe and comfortable shape for my grip style, top sensor, and understated design. I don't need lights, I don't need crazy software, so this seemed like a great choice. I also see that peter_nixeus is active here and on Reddit, so proactive customer support is a big plus to me as well.



Other than shape and sensor, scrolling and tactile clicks are probably my next two priorities. If this mouse doesn't work out, here's what I'm considering: 


1) Roccat Kone Pure Owl-Eye
Unique shape, great scroll, claw grippers love it and are dedicated to it.

2) Ninox Venator
Zowie ZA13 would be here, but I care about scrolling and QC. If the Venator is a similar shape with better features and customer support, why bother with the ZA13?

3) Logitech G403
seems to be #1 for a reason, I'm just very hesitant after listening to the scroll wheel and reading many complaints about shape.

4) Cougar Revenger S
I really like the 550M's shape and clicks, and the software doesn't seem bad. I'm just traumatized by the shape of the Deathadder, and this looks really, really similar.

5) Steelseries Sensei 310
If I didn't like the Revel shape, I probably won't like this. This purchase would just be to try out Steelseries as a brand and if I like their material/software better than others.


----------



## t1mch3

I got the new white matte and glossy. The new buttons are so much better! And I can simply not decide between matte and glossy. Will give the matte a try first, but both are just awesome. Great work Nixeus/@Peter Nixeus!

There just one thing which I have experience during setting it up with the software: First time starting the software just froze the mouse and didn't react at all, so I needed to unplug and plug to get it working again. After setting some stuff and press "Apply", the mouse just incredibly slow, another "Apply" even slower. Didn't know what was going on there. I had to reboot to get it mouse working normally again. I think there the software is a little buggy with the new revision.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Just received my matte white in the mail today. Already, the shape feels like a great relief, and the aesthetics are very low-key and elegant. On first impression, the clicks REALLY wowed me (vs my 8 year old DA 3G), but the scroll wheel is really weird and not as smooth as I would have liked. I'll get used to it, or it'll break in, whichever comes first.

I updated the firmware, but did not install the software. I don't know whether all Revels ship with the firmware on the website now, but I updated it anyways.


----------



## VESPA5

HoldYrPistlstr8 said:


> Been playing with the Razer DA 3G for about 8 years and finally got fed up with the shape. After reading through a few reviews, watching RJN/JTB/Screenbite, and asking around a bit, I decided on the white matte Revel and pulled the trigger today. I'll keep the DA around just to brag about click latency
> 
> My hands are 18.73 cm by 10.48 cm, and I claw with my palm resting on the hump. A few suggested the G403, ZA13, Venator, and Sensei 310. I stuck with the Revel because of it's low-commit price, seemingly safe and comfortable shape for my grip style, top sensor, and understated design. I don't need lights, I don't need crazy software, so this seemed like a great choice. I also see that peter_nixeus is active here and on Reddit, so proactive customer support is a big plus to me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than shape and sensor, scrolling and tactile clicks are probably my next two priorities. If this mouse doesn't work out, here's what I'm considering:
> 
> 
> 1) Roccat Kone Pure Owl-Eye
> Unique shape, great scroll, claw grippers love it and are dedicated to it.
> 
> 2) Ninox Venator
> Zowie ZA13 would be here, but I care about scrolling and QC. If the Venator is a similar shape with better features and customer support, why bother with the ZA13?
> 
> 3) Logitech G403
> seems to be #1 for a reason, I'm just very hesitant after listening to the scroll wheel and reading many complaints about shape.
> 
> 4) Cougar Revenger S
> I really like the 550M's shape and clicks, and the software doesn't seem bad. I'm just traumatized by the shape of the Deathadder, and this looks really, really similar.
> 
> 5) Steelseries Sensei 310
> If I didn't like the Revel shape, I probably won't like this. This purchase would just be to try out Steelseries as a brand and if I like their material/software better than others.


I owned all of these (and either returned them or sold them back)

1) Owl Eye - I used the Kone Pure Military which is actually the same mouse minus the 3360 and better coating. I have 18cm and this mouse is so small, you're FORCED to use claw grip (at least for me). It got really uncomfortable using this mouse after a while
2) The ONLY thing I didn't like about the Venator was that odd choice for having textured plastic sides. They're just not grippy at all. I had to use electric tape to get a good grasp of what is overall a decent mouse. It's just those SIDES, smh
3) The shape is probably the only thing I had to get used to. Otherwise, these are some of the best M1/M2 buttons I've ever used on a gaming mouse (that and the click latency is very low). 
4) Coil Whine. Oh gosh, coil whine. It's not as bad as the EC2-B, but once you detect it, you'll never be able to get that noise out of your head, lol
5) Again, coil whine. It's weird. Some 3360 sensor implementations have the whine, some do not. My copy of the Sensei 310 made me want to go to a Rival 310. Only problem with these 310 mice is the separation of the M1/M2 buttons. There's too much space and the buttons will move laterally from side to side.


----------



## ViTosS

I bought one Glossy from Amazon, will I receive the most updated version? I have one Glossy and the right click is really different pressure to press than left click, that's why I order another. I bought 1 year ago.


----------



## SmashTV

I rotate mice from time to time and been using the Revel the past few days. I feel like the new feet had a considerably short life span. I've probably used it a max 6 weeks at most over the past year but the new applied feet seemed to have worn super fast.


----------



## t1mch3

I'm using the new Revel for a few days now and there are 2 big issues:

1. When I start my computer, the mouse is incredibly unresponsive. I have to unplug and plug it in to fix it.
2. The Nixeus Revel Software seems to be buggy with the new revision. Often it can't properly set up the mouse without making the mouse unresponsive or don't working at all anymore.

Anyone have similar issues? I try to make a video next time.


----------



## VESPA5

t1mch3 said:


> I'm using the new Revel for a few days now and there are 2 big issues:
> 
> 1. When I start my computer, the mouse is incredibly unresponsive. I have to unplug and plug it in to fix it.
> 2. The Nixeus Revel Software seems to be buggy with the new revision. Often it can't properly set up the mouse without making the mouse unresponsive or don't working at all anymore.
> 
> Anyone have similar issues? I try to make a video next time.


Unfortunately, that has been the case for a while now. The latest software and firmware downloads on the official website are pretty old. And the ONLY fix for my Revel to work properly is by unplugging and plugging back in the mouse 2-3 times EACH time I boot up my computer. It's annoying but sometimes necessary thing for me to do get the mouse to work properly. This is via 2.0 and 3.0 USB. Oh well. It's one of my favorite backup mice. I've stuck with my G403 and occasionally use my EC2-B (until the coil whine-less versions come out) since then.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Damn, I have the same problem with my Minos X5. I've tried reflashing back to old firmware & software but no go. The lazy **** just doesn't want to wake up after sleep or shutdown! Haven't had any trouble with the Revel though!


----------



## t1mch3

VESPA5 said:


> Unfortunately, that has been the case for a while now. The latest software and firmware downloads on the official website are pretty old. And the ONLY fix for my Revel to work properly is by unplugging and plugging back in the mouse 2-3 times EACH time I boot up my computer. It's annoying but sometimes necessary thing for me to do get the mouse to work properly. This is via 2.0 and 3.0 USB. Oh well. It's one of my favorite backup mice. I've stuck with my G403 and occasionally use my EC2-B (until the coil whine-less versions come out) since then.


Yeah, hope Peter Nixeus sees this soon and it can be resolved quickly.


----------



## ViTosS

My mouse just arrived, the right and left click are much more solid now, happy with it now.


----------



## t1mch3

Is anyone from Germany interested in a Revel Matte (newest revision)? I got a spare one left to sell. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

I am really not liking this mouse wheel. Does anyone else's copy sound different scrolling up from down? I may post a video to display the difference. 

The way I can describe it is that the wheel makes the expected bump/tactile roll sound when scrolling down - but makes a nasty creaking sound scrolling up, which is consistent with every scroll up. There's considerably more resistance on the scroll up than down.

I much prefer a mouse that has smooth scroll, it's what I got used to on my Deathadder 3G. The Revel has forced me to relearn bhopping - it's almost like I've switched back to the spacebar with the wheel on this.

Here's an audio recording I made really quickly - I think the difference in sound is very obvious.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6o8emrtpg2d9ney/Revel-Scroll-Comparison.mp3?dl=0


----------



## VESPA5

HoldYrPistlstr8 said:


> I am really not liking this mouse wheel. Does anyone else's copy sound different scrolling up from down? I may post a video to display the difference.
> 
> The way I can describe it is that the wheel makes the expected bump/tactile roll sound when scrolling down - but makes a nasty creaking sound scrolling up, which is consistent with every scroll up. There's considerably more resistance on the scroll up than down.
> 
> I much prefer a mouse that has smooth scroll, it's what I got used to on my Deathadder 3G. The Revel has forced me to relearn bhopping - it's almost like I've switched back to the spacebar with the wheel on this.
> 
> Here's an audio recording I made really quickly - I think the difference in sound is very obvious.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6o8emrtpg2d9ney/Revel-Scroll-Comparison.mp3?dl=0


The scroll wheel on my white matte version isn't the best. However, it sure beats my Zowie EC2-A and EC2-B scroll wheels (you talk about atrocious, yet pros love 'em I guess)


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Reading over the reviews in the OP, qsxcv pointed out the resistance/feedback on the scroll wheel with the exact issues I had. Probably should have paid closer attention to it, but you know what they say about hindsight...


----------



## DazzaInOz

It might be worth RMAing. My first Revel scroll was atrocious but the second one is decent. It's not in DA league though (one of my favourite scroll wheels). My Sensei 310 scroll is similar to my DA Elite but it's a little bit larger mouse than the revel.


----------



## VESPA5

I don't mind the subpar scrollwheel, it's the software (which crashes the mouse after you hit 'apply') and the need to unplug and re-plug the mouse during boot up to get the mouse to be responsive. Both my black matte and white matte versions do this. Unfortunately, it's the ONLY gaming mouse I've owned and used that requires this weird ritual to get it to work. Whatever, it's a $30 tops mouse and you get a lot for what little you pay. It's just quirks like that which makes me not wanna take it out of the box sometimes.


----------



## Schytte

You know what I love the most about this mouse? Having to plug it in and out of 3-4 USB ports every time I turn on my PC and hope it still works.


----------



## smady3

VESPA5 said:


> I don't mind the subpar scrollwheel, it's the software (which crashes the mouse after you hit 'apply') and the need to unplug and re-plug the mouse during boot up to get the mouse to be responsive. Both my black matte and white matte versions do this. Unfortunately, it's the ONLY gaming mouse I've owned and used that requires this weird ritual to get it to work. Whatever, it's a $30 tops mouse and you get a lot for what little you pay. It's just quirks like that which makes me not wanna take it out of the box sometimes.


I got the same problem with the Razer Synapse and Basilisk mouse. Differance was that cost £70 instead of $30.


----------



## Regulations

Hey all you guys having trouble getting your computer to recognize the mouse. Have you all tried using Nirsoft USBDeview to clear out all your old USB device entries and start over fresh? Might be worth a shot if you haven't yet.

https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usb_devices_view.html


----------



## VESPA5

Regulations said:


> Hey all you guys having trouble getting your computer to recognize the mouse. Have you all tried using Nirsoft USBDeview to clear out all your old USB device entries and start over fresh? Might be worth a shot if you haven't yet.
> 
> https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usb_devices_view.html


I've tried everything, from deleting drivers, reinstalling them, going from USB 2.0 to 3.0, etc. etc. etc. My rig just doesn't seem to want to accept this mouse until I unplug and re-plug it about 2-3 times. However, once the mouse starts working, it's a joy to use in-game (at least for me). It could be worse, my $70 EC2-B has a well-known "high pitch sound" issue along with a downgrade in M1/M2 buttons (oh Benq, are you cutting material costs and reselling mice at a premium price? lol)


----------



## Stadtpirat

Hi,
all i see is out of stock.
Can you say me please if it in Stock for Germany  for the ne Rev.
Thanks


----------



## ViTosS

Something really weird happens with my mouse in AC Origins, it's my second Nixeus Revel and the problem is the same, it happens at the loading screen transition when you have control of Bayek, when I set 500 dpi and move the camera right and left very fast, there is no problem, but with 1600 dpi, my mouse starts to concentrate the fast movement in the same space, like I'm trying so hard to move fast do the right but the mouse stays at the center, anyone with this? Is the game or the mouse defective?


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

I don't have any issues with the Revel, technically. I'm still getting used to the mouse wheel, but it isn't as bad as I thought - it's just not my preferred type. I like smoother scrolling. The added resistance actually makes it easier to quickswitch in CS, but I still suck at bhopping. Not that I was ever phoon, but this isn't helping.

The clicks have gotten a little mushier over time, but it's not a huge deal. I think it really depends on where you press on the shell.

This mouse also seems to have changed my grip from palm/claw to fingertip. The lower weight really helps with this, as well as how little the hump gets in the way of doing so. The shape really does lend itself to pretty much any grip style, except for completely palming - I don't think the hump fills out enough to allow for that.

Funny story, I tried to see if I could switch my mouse to 500hz and realized that I hadn't installed the firmware correctly - I unplugged before closing the program, lol. That's fixed now.


----------



## vaper

My revel was skipping badly at low speeds on a few of my favourite pads. My Artisan Hien and my Qpad UC. It was working ok my Razer Goliathus but I hate the look of that pad so much. I have since changed the dpi to 500 and it seems to have completely solved the problem.


----------



## Leopardi

I don't get any skipping or USB problems. But the rubberized coating is now starting to peel off like in that youtube video, to a smaller extent but still the progress has started :/ Does the newer productions still do it? What about the matte white? Is the matte white slippery for sweaty hands like Zowies white mice?


----------



## Kyube

Any news on some new supplies of the Revel in EU? Preferably on MaxGaming? It's the only site that ships to Serbia.


----------



## Nivity

I think Nixeus is dead 
It's been like 4+ months and nothing about Revel in EU.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

I bought a G203 to compare to the Revel and man, did I underrate this thing. Only upsides to the G203 I saw were the clicks and the scroll wheel. 

If there is any mouse that has Super Saiyan fused the clicks/scroll of the G203 with the Revel shape (vaguely), sensor, and weight, let me know. I think the Revenger S might be a candidate.


----------



## DazzaInOz

HoldYrPistlstr8 said:


> I bought a G203 to compare to the Revel and man, did I underrate this thing. Only upsides to the G203 I saw were the clicks and the scroll wheel.
> 
> If there is any mouse that has Super Saiyan fused the clicks/scroll of the G203 with the Revel shape (vaguely), sensor, and weight, let me know. I think the Revenger S might be a candidate.


Well, the Revenger S is ergo and about 10 grams heavier. So it has a more higher palm filling hump and flared out right side. Grip width is about the same as Revel. The clicks are light but no match for Logitechs spring tensioning and can rattle a bit. Scroll is alps so has nice defined steps but the middle click takes quite a lot of pressure to actuate. So yeah, not really a candidate for a G203/Revel hybrid. Having said that I really like the shape of the revenger even for my claw grip and have been using it quite a lot. Just hope they can improve on the quality and weight a bit next iteration.


----------



## bigboy678

so i was getting tired with my g403 and picked up the revel and i have to say that i love it so much more. i feel like i can track people in game much more smoothly and micro adjust much easier than the g403. i am just trying to figure out why? is it the revel is not as tall?, could it be that the revel is not as wide so its easier for me to grip? im curious so in the future i have a better idea what to look for in a mouse

i palm my mice and i have a 19x9 cm hand


----------



## SmashTV

I find the Revel easier to track horizontally because of how low the front and back are. But not as well vertically, probably because I "push" the mouse with the base of my palm and would prefer a hump in the rear. Mice like the G403/ EVGA X5, and the G100s I'd do better with games like Quake than I would with a Revel.


----------



## cdcd

Been trying a Revel today and I'm quite amazed how well it performs. Tracking targets feels effortless thanks to the shape and the low weight (80g w/o the stock feet). Buttons and scroll wheel aren't bad either, I expected much worse. Even the software is surprisingly decent.

I really hope Nixeus decides to return to the European market some day because they got a winner with this mouse. Save for the Ventus R and the G203 there really isn't any competition for the Revel.


----------



## Elrick

cdcd said:


> I really hope Nixeus decides to return to the European market some day because they got a winner with this mouse. Save for the Ventus R and the G203 there really isn't any competition for the Revel.


Peter should indeed release a version that has a mouse cable as long as Logitech's G203. That is the only reason why I can't use his model with some of my PC's, due to distance.

Don't know why he thought it was a BRILLIANT idea to release a Gaming Mouse with a shorter cable?


----------



## idiotekniQues

tried this mouse the other week. It was too small, but that's no fault of the mouse, but the build quality felt terrible. It was a mess.


----------



## Nivity

The cable on the Revel is really bad imo, not for the length but because the weird rubber.
It is not like a zowie rubber cable, this one sticks to stuff.

I used a paracord and much much better, also paracord is mega long  Also have my PC further away.

Revel is still my favorite mouse shape of all time, and I LOVE the black rubber coating on it.
But 1. Clicks are quite bad, especially side buttons. 2. Build quality is low overall 3. Nixeus seems to have vanished, forum presence is gone, mouse been out of stock for 6-8 months in most of EU unless they have some old storage left.


----------



## VESPA5

bigboy678 said:


> so i was getting tired with my g403 and picked up the revel and i have to say that i love it so much more. i feel like i can track people in game much more smoothly and micro adjust much easier than the g403. i am just trying to figure out why? is it the revel is not as tall?, could it be that the revel is not as wide so its easier for me to grip? im curious so in the future i have a better idea what to look for in a mouse


Aside from the pretravel and hollow thunks the M1/M2 buttons gave me, I really liked my Revel. That was until it would either take about a good 20 seconds upon booting up for it to be responsive or just not be responsive at all until I unplugged and replugged the mouse several times. It was annoying. Overall, it's a good backup mouse for me but the pains of the mouse needing to "wake up" just so I can get it responsive enough to game with it was too much hassle. Not everyone has this issue but it has been brought up several times via this thread and Peter Nixeus has tried to address before.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

cdcd said:


> Been trying a Revel today and I'm quite amazed how well it performs. Tracking targets feels effortless thanks to the shape and the low weight (80g w/o the stock feet). Buttons and scroll wheel aren't bad either, I expected much worse. Even the software is surprisingly decent.
> 
> I really hope Nixeus decides to return to the European market some day because they got a winner with this mouse. Save for the Ventus R and the G203 there really isn't any competition for the Revel.


Mouse is sold out as of April 23 and new ones are being made. 




Nivity said:


> The cable on the Revel is really bad imo, not for the length but because the weird rubber.
> It is not like a zowie rubber cable, this one sticks to stuff.
> 
> I used a paracord and much much better, also paracord is mega long  Also have my PC further away.
> 
> Revel is still my favorite mouse shape of all time, and I LOVE the black rubber coating on it.
> But 1. Clicks are quite bad, especially side buttons. 2. Build quality is low overall 3. Nixeus seems to have vanished, forum presence is gone, mouse been out of stock for 6-8 months in most of EU unless they have some old storage left.


I'm still on the forums... just more lurking. The REVEL was in stock in UK/EU up until April 23 was when someone purchased the last one. More is currently being produced.

I don't comment on everything because everyone have their own experiences and opinions - I do read all of them and appreciate all the feedback. Regarding other things that may require warranty replacement I always recommend contacting [email protected]

I do know right now that some people are experiencing issues due to the new Windows 10 update.



Elrick said:


> Peter should indeed release a version that has a mouse cable as long as Logitech's G203. That is the only reason why I can't use his model with some of my PC's, due to distance.
> 
> Don't know why he thought it was a BRILLIANT idea to release a Gaming Mouse with a shorter cable?


I don't have a G203, but how long is the cable if you don't mind me asking.


And if everyone is still wondering, I am still working on the new mouse. It takes a bit longer because we have to create and validate an entirely new ID mold for it.


----------



## Nivity

I asked Maxgaming.se about the Revel, they said they don't even know if more will come.
It's been sold out there since December 2017.

Asked 2 months ago, then I gave up on the mouse.

Well, if it ever comes back in stock I might give it another go.


Been checking Amazon.co.uk as well last few months but it showed out of stock there for me, even in early April. (The black one has not even been listed there for some time, the matte white is listed, but I never even saw it in stock on Amazon.co.uk, if it were I would have ordered it.

Anyway, I guess i will see what the future holds.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Nivity said:


> I asked Maxgaming.se about the Revel, they said they don't even know if more will come.
> It's been sold out there since December 2017.
> 
> Asked 2 months ago, then I gave up on the mouse.
> 
> Well, if it ever comes back in stock I might give it another go.
> 
> 
> Been checking Amazon.co.uk as well last few months but it showed out of stock there for me, even in early April. (The black one has not even been listed there for some time, the matte white is listed, but I never even saw it in stock on Amazon.co.uk, if it were I would have ordered it.
> 
> Anyway, I guess i will see what the future holds.


Were you looking at the correct Amazon listing? I have access to the Amazon UK back end systems and I know the live inventory at all times. The listing was live and the REVEL was in stock up until April 23 when the last one sold.


----------



## Nivity

I just been searching for Nixeus Revel on Amazon.co.uk before, I bought one there when it was released, then bought the rest on maxgaming.se

I prefer maxgaming.se though since I save around 6-8 pounds on shipping (got free shipping on maxgaming.se)


----------



## Elrick

Peter Nixeus said:


> I don't have a G203, but how long is the cable if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> 
> And if everyone is still wondering, I am still working on the new mouse. It takes a bit longer because we have to create and validate an entirely new ID mold for it.


The Logitech G203 cable is exactly 235cm or about 80 inches in length (measured from mouse casing to usb connector).

Looking forward to your new mouse shape BUT please provide a 235 cm long plastic covered cable (black or white coloured).


----------



## the1freeMan

Peter Nixeus said:


> And if everyone is still wondering, I am still working on the new mouse. It takes a bit longer because we have to create and validate an entirely new ID mold for it.


Pointers for the new mouse:

Up the build quality, or change factory! I'd literally stop using the mouse for that alone.
Mushy clicks that require sanding and shimming to be usable and god awful side buttons.
Those need a-re design of the whole mechanism.
I repeat: the crappy clicks break the mouse!

The whole shell feels kinda creaky too..

Also I had to open the mouse to put a piece of black tape behind the sensor as the cosmetic LED light was bleeding into the sensor cavity! You can easily do that in factory like many others.

Ditch holtek MCUs. I've yet to see a holtek mouse that doesn't exhibit the timing issue.
Get that right please, it's embarrassing to have stuff like that going on.

Don't use rubber coatings (you figured that out already right?)

Make the people writing the software UI use non-serif fonts. That's like the basics of the basics when writing with a pc.. and use correct English and 
technical terms. Many people here could point out or correct all UI errors of your software within minutes!

The good stuff:
The cable was really good I gotta give you that!
The sensor position was also great!
Shape and weight are good.
Foot design is good and the improved mouse feet also have good quality.
Sensor foot though could be useful for some users with particularly soft pads.


----------



## sjalen

Keep using rubber coatings, its one of the best things about the revel.


----------



## SmashTV

sjalen said:


> Keep using rubber coatings, its one of the best things about the revel.


To that I say keep ALL the coatings. The chance of selecting your preferred coating is a big plus to the Revel.


----------



## Kanya

Nivity said:


> I asked Maxgaming.se about the Revel, they said they don't even know if more will come.
> It's been sold out there since December 2017.
> 
> Asked 2 months ago, then I gave up on the mouse.
> 
> Well, if it ever comes back in stock I might give it another go.
> 
> 
> Been checking Amazon.co.uk as well last few months but it showed out of stock there for me, even in early April. (The black one has not even been listed there for some time, the matte white is listed, but I never even saw it in stock on Amazon.co.uk, if it were I would have ordered it.
> 
> Anyway, I guess i will see what the future holds.


Pm me your address. I'll send you a gloss white one its been used about an hour at most. Needs feet however as I had hyperglides on it which Ive since used on another mouse. The G Pro feet fit it fine. 

Let me know either way its basically brand new but I dont need it since getting SS Sensei Optical from Japan.


----------



## Nivity

Kanya said:


> Pm me your address. I'll send you a gloss white one its been used about an hour at most. Needs feet however as I had hyperglides on it which Ive since used on another mouse. The G Pro feet fit it fine.
> 
> Let me know either way its basically brand new but I dont need it since getting SS Sensei Optical from Japan.


I appreciate the offer, truly. But it's ok 
I still have a revel that works quite ok.

I was mostly interested to see if there was a noticable difference in the newer batches that got minor adjustments to the main buttons.


----------



## Kanya

Nivity said:


> I appreciate the offer, truly. But it's ok
> I still have a revel that works quite ok.
> 
> I was mostly interested to see if there was a noticable difference in the newer batches that got minor adjustments to the main buttons.


Ahh no worries! Currently got around 15 mice and keep going back to the sensei optical or G Pro so it was never used.


----------



## Nori

I'd buy your revel for a reasonable price, read PM pls.


----------



## b0z0

I'm receiving the Matte white today. Already have the Glossy White


----------



## digitally

VESPA5 said:


> It could be worse, my $70 EC2-B has a well-known "high pitch sound" issue along with a downgrade in M1/M2 buttons (oh Benq, are you cutting material costs and reselling mice at a premium price? lol)



I'm able to burst fire on the zowie better than revel. I have no issue with the high pitch sound as noise is rather a subjective matter, only the coating on the zowie is terrible, as much as the early days of roccat's coating. I've replaced my previous ghetto grip tape on the zowie with another tape from 3M.

but i have to give credits where it's due, revel is the first gaming mice i had that have set some proper standards that you see on the newer generations of mice. mouse wheel rattle is always a thing back then. (remember how long logitech takes to update their ancient mousewheel design since the mx300? story for another time i guess) 

no one wants to manufacture ambidextrous mice with a proper, proper sensor. even if someone has, either they overcharge it on the MSRP or cut corner(or cost) on them (hello kinzu!)


----------



## suneatshours86

so there's a 3rd revel batch somewere? 
Where I can buy it?


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## SmashTV

nobelharvards said:


> Also, has anyone found a way to remedy a squeaky scroll wheel? It's functionally fine, it just makes an obnoxiously loud noise when scrolling. It's getting louder to the point where I'm subconsciously avoiding scrolling down a page until I absolutely have to and very slowly when I do. Is there any way to lubricate it without having to wreck the mouse feet and opening it?


You can punch through the feet and unscrew the shell. Sounds like a light WD-40 would do provided you don't get any on the board.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## subreach87

using this the matte black as my daily rn. a) shape too big for me b) the mouseclicks are subpar at best, especially the left click is chunky, hollow and inconsistent. even if they made the kinzu body this mouse would still have subpar buttons at best, ill be like 70 years old when the perfect mouse comes out.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

Just popping in to give everyone here an update. The Glossy White REVEL will no longer be produced, only the Matte White and Rubberized Black will be made from here on out.


----------



## Klopfer

any plans for a real MX510/518/G400 Clone ? 
that would be nice


----------



## ewiggle

Peter Nixeus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just popping in to give everyone here an update. The Glossy White REVEL will no longer be produced, only the Matte White and Rubberized Black will be made from here on out.


Whew, guess I got my glossy white just in time.


----------



## vanir1337

Peter Nixeus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just popping in to give everyone here an update. The Glossy White REVEL will no longer be produced, only the Matte White and Rubberized Black will be made from here on out.


Any new stuff in the near future maybe? The other companies are releasing new mice in a high pace.


----------



## equlix

vanir1337 said:


> Peter Nixeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just popping in to give everyone here an update. The Glossy White REVEL will no longer be produced, only the Matte White and Rubberized Black will be made from here on out.
> 
> 
> 
> Any new stuff in the near future maybe? The other companies are releasing new mice in a high pace.
Click to expand...

 https://m.twitch.tv/videos/274958963 check vods fam


----------



## Arizonian

Peter Nixeus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just popping in to give everyone here an update. The Glossy White REVEL will no longer be produced, only the Matte White and Rubberized Black will be made from here on out.




I’ve been using mine at work since release. It’s been running LED lightning ON since and still going. Acuatuon and glossy coating is still same. Feel great in my hand, love the shape. Glad I obtained my white glossy too.


----------



## blobs

equlix said:


> https://m.twitch.tv/videos/274958963 check vods fam


is there a timestamp where he talks about a new mouse?


----------



## equlix

blobs said:


> is there a timestamp where he talks about a new mouse?


 I asked him about it at the very end of his stream. If I can find a timestamp i'll update you. iirc He hit me with the double winky face emoji and never gave me anything else.


----------



## blobs

alright dank, hoepfully its a kinzu clone ala DM3 mini, except maybe without the backward sensor placement


----------



## cdcd

blobs said:


> alright dank, hoepfully its a kinzu clone ala DM3 mini, except maybe without the backward sensor placement



It was said originally that an ergo mouse is in development. I assume this hasn't changed.


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## Peter Nixeus

vanir1337 said:


> Any new stuff in the near future maybe? The other companies are releasing new mice in a high pace.


Yes - I am getting final production samples soon.



equlix said:


> I asked him about it at the very end of his stream. If I can find a timestamp i'll update you. iirc He hit me with the double winky face emoji and never gave me anything else.


Oh - that was you! Thank-you for hanging out on my stream! I was testing the performance of the new ergo mouse. Hopefully I will be able to do more in the future.



cdcd said:


> It was said originally that an ergo mouse is in development. I assume this hasn't changed.


Yes it is still an ergo mouse. The reason why it took so long is because we had to make entirely new tooling molds for for the shape and all the parts.



nobelharvards said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8yq4e4/comment/e2epubz
> 
> It's likely going to be a larger ergo shape ~100 grams.


Yes, I was advised if I wanted to make it lighter it would require that the plastic shell be thinner - which I did not want

or drill holes in it - but if I look or try to hold the mouse I get constant chills up my spine so I may have minor Trypophobia.


----------



## Leopardi

Does the white matte revel have coating that peels off, like the black one? Mine's beginning to peel off like I was afraid when I looked up one video about it before ordering. Is it as non slippery for sweaty hands as the black?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Leopardi said:


> Does the white matte revel have coating that peels off, like the black one? Mine's beginning to peel off like I was afraid when I looked up one video about it before ordering. Is it as non slippery for sweaty hands as the black?


Its not the same coating, that is why I state that the black is Rubberized and the white is Matte - but I understand some people may interpret them as the same so I apologize for the confusion for using Matte as the term.


----------



## ricesteam

Are there going to be restocks of the Revel for Amazon Canada?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

ricesteam said:


> Are there going to be restocks of the Revel for Amazon Canada?


I'm not sure... it is up to Amazon Canada.


----------



## queerquirks

is this shape similar to a Sensei? i'm going off based on the dimensions.


----------



## Leopardi

queerquirks said:


> is this shape similar to a Sensei? i'm going off based on the dimensions.


Slightly smaller than Sensei 310. Feels on the border of being a tad big for my 19x10cm hands. *waits for a G3/G100s remake*


----------



## Menthalion

queerquirks said:


> is this shape similar to a Sensei? i'm going off based on the dimensions.


Very similar to the OS / Raw, but it feels a tad less filling because the hump is a bit smoother / more forward, and the flares are a mm or so narrower on either side.


----------



## Elrick

Leopardi said:


> Slightly smaller than Sensei 310. Feels on the border of being a tad big for my 19x10cm hands. *waits for a G3/G100s remake*



WE all are, waiting for that highly elusive G3/G100S remake :drool: .


----------



## Peter Nixeus

COREPAD now has mouse feet, Corepad Skatez, available for the Nixeus REVEL for people looking to replace or upgrade their existing mouse feet. They have been verified by existing REVEL customers to be working and they fit. COREPAD is based in the EU region:

https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...perglide-613/Corepad-Skatez-Nixeus-REVEL.html


----------



## Klopfer

based in Germany , 100% PTFE , most newer or good selling products will have rounded edges  , 2 sets of the skatez are included and I heared the last orders ( XM1 ) has 2 sets of alcohol pads included too


----------



## SmashTV

Would anyone know the wheel encoder height? Mine is considerably less notchy at this point.


----------



## Elrick

suneatshours86 said:


> so there's a 3rd revel batch somewere?
> Where I can buy it?



Yeah, also interested in that as well (if it actually exists).

Also has Peter finally lengthened the REVEL cable yet? Hate to still use an extension cable, on his current mouse model.

In fact it's the only setup requiring that, out of all the current mouse models being released onto the market today.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Elrick said:


> Yeah, also interested in that as well (if it actually exists).
> 
> Also has Peter finally lengthened the REVEL cable yet? Hate to still use an extension cable, on his current mouse model.
> 
> In fact it's the only setup requiring that, out of all the current mouse models being released onto the market today.


We still have a good amount of inventory left from the last production batch. Currently on sale for around $20 USD and later on our own shop. Once we sell through we may work on an update.

At the moment all our resources are focused on updating our gaming monitors product line.


----------



## Elrick

Peter Nixeus said:


> We still have a good amount of inventory left from the last production batch. Once we sell through we may work on an update.


Make sure that happens.

Match Logitech's cable length and they have been doing it for many years now. Time for *200 cm* cable length's to occur, with ALL Nixeus mouse models.


----------



## CeeSA

I still have some free original feet from Nixeus. So if you order a paracord from me for the Revel, you will get them automatically.


----------



## SmashTV

Peter Nixeus said:


> We still have a good amount of inventory left from the last production batch. Currently on sale for around $20 USD and later on our own shop. Once we sell through we may work on an update.
> 
> At the moment all our resources are focused on updating our gaming monitors product line.


I do hope you keep the same shape, and eventually come 'round to more QoL improvements (clicks, build feel, feet shape/size, etc). 

In the meantime, I will look for another backup copy just in case, but I have faith in you chaps.


----------



## Ufasas

‎12.2 x 6.5 x 3.7 cm; 85 Grams

6 years later, a bit late? when everyone got their drawers full of mice. Is it time to upgrade? I gave away mine a year or more ago, thank goodness, or i wouldn't have had space for new mice, lol


----------



## SmashTV

Unfortunately, the updated version does not use the same shell. Also, this was under the radar. The old Revel was a hit. Sucks the Fit presumably tanked.


----------



## Ufasas

SmashTV said:


> Unfortunately, the updated version does not use the same shell. Also, this was under the radar. The old Revel was a hit. Sucks the Fit presumably tanked.


well there is some weight in this, i saw youtube video, but when you put headphones on, you don't hear sounds made by mouse, but i remember i always wanted a wider Revel (and my dream came true with Sensei 310, that is best wide mouse i ever had), i used to underperform with Revel, and X is not wider


----------



## Elrick

SmashTV said:


> The old Revel was a hit. Sucks the Fit presumably tanked.


Fit failed due to very little of them got sold. Maybe due to bad PR of the model, or that most Gamers got attracted to the bright Lights of Razer and Logitech  .

This has happened before when a small-time developer meets the power and might of his giant competitors, that stomped all over him, until it died.


----------



## IMeantToLearn

SmashTV said:


> Unfortunately, the updated version does not use the same shell. Also, this was under the radar. The old Revel was a hit. Sucks the Fit presumably tanked.


Now that is a dissapointment, can't even find the Red Square 1337 v2 anymore too

If they used the same shape and just separated the clicks from the shell it would have been amazing.


What else is similar? the S2?


----------



## SmashTV

IMeantToLearn said:


> Now that is a dissapointment, can't even find the Red Square 1337 v2 anymore too
> 
> If they used the same shape and just separated the clicks from the shell it would have been amazing.
> 
> 
> What else is similar? the S2?


Probably the GPW due to the rounded rear for the hand.

The Revel and the RSv2 were certainly a good spin on the Sensei shape. Sucks there's nothing else that I can find, but also happy I have all 3 Revel variants to hold me down.


----------



## Ufasas

SmashTV said:


> Probably the GPW due to the rounded rear for the hand.
> 
> The Revel and the RSv2 were certainly a good spin on the Sensei shape. Sucks there's nothing else that I can find, but also happy I have all 3 Revel variants to hold me down.


Sensei 310 is better than all the sensei shapes and spin-offs tbh, it's wider, and buttons separated, no need to re-invent the wheel, need to change a wheel to something else lol


----------

